# [Official] The Cyborg R.A.T. and M.M.O Owners Club



## Defiler

Here's mine!


----------



## Ragsters

It is on sale today at Frys for $79.99.


----------



## Dirtyworks

I'd totally have the mouse right now, but I canceled my 3 month back order from NCIX (I'm in Canada).


----------



## thisizbrian

love this mouse!!!


----------



## reaper~

I'll join (R.A.T. 7)... got mine from Dell.com for $69.99 + free shipping. I believe that promo is over (now it's back to $79.99).


----------



## eseb1

:O That mouse looks epic.


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
Here's mine!

Is that rust? Definitely need to clean that if so.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nburnes* 
Is that rust? Definitely need to clean that if so.

Heh. No. The picture does look like it though.


----------



## Defiler

I know there's more than just two of us on here. Com'mon R.A.T. owners! Wake up!


----------



## Rojoel

Soon to be a RAT 7 owner, just waiting for the thing to be delivered.


----------



## BiruZ

Count me in ^^ I have no camera atm but you all know what it looks like ^^ rat7 btw


----------



## manfaux

any1 know how heavy this mouse is?? im thinking of buying one but it looks quite heavy ~


----------



## Defiler

List updated.

It's definitely got some heft to it. I noticed a big difference coming from my Copperhead but I got used to it.


----------



## ntuason

R.A.T 7 owner here! Sorry for the terrible quality picture.










P.s. Does anyone know what the big metal scroll wheel is used for?


----------



## Defiler

List updated.

It's for side scrolling.


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
List updated.

It's for side scrolling.









Hahhah seriously? I thought people just clicked the main scroll wheel to move large pages up, down, left,right.


----------



## slickwilly

The two big thumb screws are to adjust the width and length of the mouse


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
The two big thumb screws are to adjust the width and length of the mouse

This is true but I think he was asking about the scroll wheel.

Does anyone know what the *big metal scroll wheel* is used for?


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
This is true but I think he was asking about the scroll wheel.

Does anyone know what the *big metal scroll wheel* is used for?

The one that goes sideways? It's a programmable scroll wheel


----------



## Mongol

Add me up...I have a still-in-the-box shot up in another RAT thread.

I'll post pics of it in the wild when I go home.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Add me up...I have a still-in-the-box shot up in another RAT thread.

I'll post pics of it in the wild when I go home.









In the wild? We want pics of it in captivity. lol









OTOH, this might as well be R.A.T. 7 owner club because that's all I see so far.


----------



## XanderDylan

I got the R.A.T. 3 in September for my birthday. I love it! I'll try to get a pic of it later.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
In the wild? We want pics of it in captivity. lol









OTOH, this might as well be R.A.T. 7 owner club because that's all I see so far.









LOL. I meant out of its box, but I'll gladly take pics of it out on the lawn. :s


----------



## Mongol

I had posted it in the Coolermaster Storm Scout owners thread.


----------



## Defiler

List updated. Keep 'em commin!


----------



## Maxadus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XanderDylan* 
I got the R.A.T. 3 in September for my birthday. I love it! I'll try to get a pic of it later.

Quick question about the RAT 3, is it palm grip able? And how big is the mouse compared to say the mx518? smaller or bigger? Thanks!


----------



## XanderDylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxadus* 
Quick question about the RAT 3, is it palm grip able? And how big is the mouse compared to say the mx518? smaller or bigger? Thanks!

It's on the smaller side. It took some time getting used to because the palm rest is kinda small and not adjustable. My MS Sidewinder mouse was bigger and was a bit more comfortable but know I've adapted to this mouse it it doesnt bother me anymore.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
LOL. I meant out of its box, but I'll gladly take pics of it out on the lawn. :s

I would have...but it was raining.


----------



## geoxile

And none of you have run into the PTE's issues?


----------



## Defiler

What are the PTE issues?


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

I have the RAT5. Friend gave it to me, I guess its alright.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
What are the PTE issues?

Philips Twin-Eye sensor (PTE).

Anyway @ geoxile: I mentioned this in another thread, at one time, the mouse would move erratically so I emailed Cyborg and they told me to clean the sensor. It works fine after that.


----------



## beers

How are these on a fingertip or claw grip?

Might look into getting the 9 when they come out.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beers* 
How are these on a fingertip or claw grip?

Might look into getting the 9 when they come out.

It's even better than the G9/G9X since you can adjust so many aspects of it. I also have a G9 and while it's good, it's just too small for my grip and it got really uncomfortable after long gaming sessions.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Philips Twin-Eye sensor (PTE).

Anyway @ geoxile: I mentioned this in another thread, at one time, the mouse would move erratically so I emailed Cyborg and they told me to clean the sensor. It works fine after that.

Lifting and erratic sensitivity?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geoxile* 
Lifting and erratic sensitivity?

Not the lifting part, it just wouldn't track in a straight line. The problem disappeared after I cleaned the sensor.


----------



## geoxile

So you don't get the lifting issue?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geoxile* 
So you don't get the lifting issue?

Nope. I'm trying it out right now. lol

Edit: Oh and also the mouse pad I'm using is black and the R.A.T. doesn't have any issue with that either. Someone mentioned this in another thread (link).


----------



## Defiler

Ahh. The twin eye deal. I had the issue with my old mouse pad (all black). I switched to the one I have now (mostly color) and the issue went away and haven't had it since.

I am a fingertip grip user and this took a little adjusting and it is now golden for me. I came from a Copperhead, FYI.

List updated.


----------



## Rojoel

I've had my RAT 7 for 2 weeks now and no issues. Using it on a black pad also.


----------



## Sainesk

5 vs 7, what are the major differences?


----------



## matthiggins7

The 5 has a lower quality laser

no interchangable parts

no pinkie parts

and i think no thumb adjust


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sainesk* 
5 vs 7, what are the major differences?


R.A.T. 5:

DPI range - 125-4000dpi (in 125dpi steps)
Acceleration - 30G
Polling Rate -Dynamic up to 500Hz
Tracking Speed - Up to 2.8m/sec
R.A.T. 7:

DPI range - 25-5600dpi (in 25dpi steps)
Acceleration - 50G
Polling Rate -Dynamic up to 1000Hz
Tracking Speed - Up to 6m/sec
And also it has that pinky rest (R.A.T. 5 doesn't come with one)


----------



## matthiggins7

What reaper said









-RAT5

No adjustable thumb part

-RAT7

Interchangeable Pinkie grips and Palm rests
3 palm rests

- One featuring the same soft-touch finish as found on the body of the R.A.T.

- One with a rubber inlay for enhanced grip.

- One that is 4mm thicker to increase the height of the R.A.T.

3 pinkie grips

- One featuring the same soft-touch finish as found on the body of the R.A.T.

- One with a rubber inlay for enhanced grip.

- One that offers a 'wing shaped' design, allowing you to rest your pinkie finger during play for increased grip.


----------



## PaulWog

I got my RAT 7 on October 16th. Love the mouse, though it takes a ton of getting used to. I'm still not doing as well as I used to in shooters; even in Starcraft 2 I'm having issues. Hell, even when it comes to basic mouse-related tasks I'm still getting used to the mouse.

What I find annoying is the cross-hare rubbed off right away on the red button. And the thing is really back-heavy with the back hex-wrench thing screwed in.

Great mouse. Biggest problem though is that it is shaped differently from any mouse I've had. And although you can change the dimensions of it in certain regards, the shape still remains the same mostly; so getting used to that is difficult.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

rat 5 has 1000 hz... I tested that out


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife* 
rat 5 has 1000 hz... I tested that out

Hmm.... Cyborg probably posted wrong info or made a typo on their site then. Since they specifically stated 500Hz here (click on Tech Specs, under Polling Rate).


----------



## TheSubtleKnife




----------



## F2 Components

Just bought a 5 today. So far love it. Will post picture tomorrow.


----------



## vdek

I've got a R.A.T. 7, I love it. My MX518 at work feels inadequate now.


----------



## adamlau

Count me in. R.A.T 7







...



















*Likes:*

1. Oversized scroll wheels make for easy scrolling
2. Quality of construction, well-fit parts and a confident feel
3. Rubberized surface treatment throughout (fewer wear marks over time)
4. No tracking issues with the Everglide Titan, or Corepad C1
5. Default settings are responsive and well managed

*Dislikes:*

1. No flick scroll feature (disappointing!)
2. Pinkie wing grip is not horizontally adjustable
3. Left/right click buttons do not currently work under Arch 64
4. Pinkie wing grip lacks a teflon pad underneath

I own nearly every Razer mouse made + G9 + G9x. Fingertip grip. That said, I was hoping to use the extendable palm grip to provide a bit of extra support when using a fingertip style grip. No go there as fully extending the palm grip results in front of mouse lifting off the mousing surface with even the slightest bit of palm pressure







.


----------



## 13thirty7

have the RAT 7, its lighting fast!!!!! i breath on the mouse and the arrow flies across the screen!lol.........RAT FTW!!!!!lol.....


----------



## harajyuks

Cybrog R.A.T. 5 owner.... do I still count?


----------



## geoxile

Question for you guys. Is the body in rubberized or gloss finish? I hate that, feels sticky and weird.


----------



## adamlau

Rubberized throughout the top and the sides. Similar to the finish on the G9x.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harajyuks* 
Cybrog R.A.T. 5 owner.... do I still count?

Absolutely!









The list is updated. Started out slow but now we are at 14 members. Mostly 7s with a few 5s and a single 3 owner. Still curious who will be the first 9 owner to join. I must admit the 7 does have some heft to it. I am wondering how much more a battery would add to it for the 9.


----------



## Mongol

Words don't mean ****....show us yer pics!


----------



## ntuason

Wow how come now Rat 9?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 
Wow how come now Rat 9?

Huh?


----------



## reaper~

^ Maybe he meant "How come there's no R.A.T.9?".


----------



## Defiler

Ahhh. I don't think it comes out til January.


----------



## Shozzking

right now i'm debating between a RAT 7 or a G9x (i have a G9 right now). I have one question. The RAT has all kinds of holes and edges between the different parts, do these feel wierd when holding the mouse?


----------



## vdek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shozzking* 
right now i'm debating between a RAT 7 or a G9x (i have a G9 right now). I have one question. The RAT has all kinds of holes and edges between the different parts, do these feel wierd when holding the mouse?

Nope, not at all IMO.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shozzking* 
right now i'm debating between a RAT 7 or a G9x (i have a G9 right now). I have one question. The RAT has all kinds of holes and edges between the different parts, do these feel wierd when holding the mouse?

I also have a G9 and made a move to R.A.T. 7, the transition was very natural since they're both relatively small and good for claw-grip. Although they have holes and edges between parts (as you can see from the pictures), it doesn't feel weird when you're holding the mouse. Your fingers and palm don't come into contact with those openings. Well, at least not in my case anyway.


----------



## E_man

How is the R.A.T. for a palm grip? Anyone use that in here?I want to get this or the G700 for christmas. G700 looks really nice, but the sniper button is calling me.


----------



## vdek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
How is the R.A.T. for a palm grip? Anyone use that in here?I want to get this or the G700 for christmas. G700 looks really nice, but the sniper button is calling me.

I mostly use a palm grip, although I switch it up to a claw when playing certain games. It works well for a palm grip, you just have to set the palm rest a little further back, IMO.


----------



## sharpshoooter82

is the rat 5 worth it?


----------



## ntuason

Sorry, no rat 9.


----------



## sharpshoooter82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 
Sorry, no rat 9.

i thnk it was canceled


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adamlau* 
Rubberized throughout the top and the sides. Similar to the finish on the G9x.

Doesn't the G9x come with two bodies like the G9? One in rubber and another with a matte black finish?


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geoxile* 
Doesn't the G9x come with two bodies like the G9? One in rubber and another with a matte black finish?

Yep


----------



## Kongslien

Hi, i'm new here. I got the R.A.T 5, but it's the COD: Black Ops Edition

EDIT: As i've read, it's actually a R.A.T. 7, but it doesn't have the adjustable thumbrest, or the "pinkie-rest"


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kongslien* 
Hi, i'm new here. I got the R.A.T 5, but it's the COD: Black Ops Edition

EDIT: As i've read, it's actually a R.A.T. 7, but it doesn't have the adjustable thumbrest, or the "pinkie-rest"

Post some pics. We need pics of that Black Ops Edition. lol


----------



## Kongslien

It was a little pricy, about 155 USD. Converted from norwegian currency.

Here:


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice! Thanks for posting but are you sure it's a R.A.T. 7 because it looks a bit different than mine (on the inside). It looks like a R.A.T. 5 to me but I could be wrong.


----------



## Kongslien

It looks like a RAT 5, but the spec's is that of a RAT 7. Go figure


----------



## k0rnh0li0

rat 9 come out already i can't wait. i heard some are getting there's in NOVemberish


----------



## JohnDProb

i has teh rat7 0 .0 i use the lower palm the pinkie wing thing and 3 weights, love how u can brind the thumb in and out, i have a setup for each game 0. 0


----------



## Kongslien

Isn't R.A.T. 9 just a wireless R.A.T. 7?


----------



## Roboduck

Add me to the list! I am a proud owner of a R.A.T. 7. I love this mouse!


----------



## Mongol

lol. how many ppl posted pics?










After dealing with a bunch of tomfoolery (ie: ppl's sig rigs actually in their heads) Defiler, not to nitpick, but don't add rat owners that have no pics up of their beloved.

(no, this isn't directed at anyone in particular, so don't make a stink out of it)

I know there's a huge difference between a $2k rig and an $80 mouse, but....


----------



## Roboduck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
lol. how many ppl posted pics?










After dealing with a bunch of tomfoolery (ie: ppl's sig rigs actually in their heads) Defiler, not to nitpick, but don't add rat owners that have no pics up of their beloved.

(no, this isn't directed at anyone in particular, so don't make a stink out of it)

I know there's a huge difference between a $2k rig and an $80 mouse, but....

Fine here is my crappy cell phone pic!


----------



## Mongol

lmao..wasn't directed at you robo, but:


----------



## Razultull

hey guys i have a quick question. Have any of you found that the mouse doesnt fit your hand as fully as you would like? I have big hands and im a bit afraid that the mouse may be a bit small.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
lol. how many ppl posted pics?
After dealing with a bunch of tomfoolery (ie: ppl's sig rigs actually in their heads) Defiler, not to nitpick, but don't add rat owners that have no pics up of their beloved.

I posted mine so I'm in the clear. lol









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Razultull* 
hey guys i have a quick question. Have any of you found that the mouse doesnt fit your hand as fully as you would like? I have big hands and im a bit afraid that the mouse may be a bit small.

It fits my hand just fine and if it doesn't, you could always adjust the palm rest to extend a little further.


----------



## Roboduck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
lmao..wasn't directed at you robo, but:










Why thank you....


----------



## Kongslien

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
lol. how many ppl posted pics?










After dealing with a bunch of tomfoolery (ie: ppl's sig rigs actually in their heads) Defiler, not to nitpick, but don't add rat owners that have no pics up of their beloved.

(no, this isn't directed at anyone in particular, so don't make a stink out of it)

I know there's a huge difference between a $2k rig and an $80 mouse, but....

Already posted pic of mine









So add me to the list if you have time


----------



## k0rnh0li0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kongslien* 
Isn't R.A.T. 9 just a wireless R.A.T. 7?


yeah pretty much is. wired > wireless of course but hey its a convenience to some people


----------



## Defiler

Very odd...I haven't gotten any updates for this thread and just decided to check it and it had a ton of posts. Go figure.

The list is updated and I agree, unless a pic has been posted (from now on. Not going back through posts) Your name will not be added to the list.

On the Black ops edition. I read somewhere that you can program the DPI toggle switch to something other than DPI +/-. Is this true, Kong? I really hope they come out with a firmware update to allow us R.A.T. owners the same functionality.

Also, how in D hell do you program the horizontal scrolling for the thumb wheel? I can't figure it out for the life of me!

Also, I just read a R.A.T. 9 review today. Here it is. It's not vaporware, people!


----------



## Kongslien

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
"...On the Black ops edition. I read somewhere that you can program the DPI toggle switch to something other than DPI +/-. Is this true, Kong?..."

Not entirely sure, cause i haven't been able to test it completely yet.


----------



## galaxyy

add me to the list pls!


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 
Wow how come now Rat 9?

Rat9 is basicly the wireless version of the rat7. most people look down on wireless gaming mouses.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *galaxyy* 
add me to the list pls!









Need to post a pic to be added.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Will get mine tomorrow (RAT 5)







will post pics when it arrives


----------



## [CyGnus]

here it is: (this mouse is amazing really love it)


----------



## Komder

I love it...and and more than once I got "Dude what the hell is that on your table!"


----------



## mekaw

didnt know this existed.

I personally had one and.. I didn't find this mouse comfortable at all.. So i ended up going out and trying out deathadder... it's way more comfortable.

but rat 5 mouse clicks are super fast and all the other jazz


----------



## InMyMom'sBasement

My R.A.T 7 XD
Add me to the list


----------



## Defiler

List updated and a great first post for InMyMom'sBasement.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defiler* 
List updated and a great first post for InMyMom'sBasement.









Not to mention a great handle which indicates his location. lol


----------



## kyle7412

just wanted to ask, how do u guys like these mice? I was thinking on getting the rat 3 or 5.


----------



## reaper~

^ I love mine (R.A.T.7). On occasions, the sensor needs to be cleaned but that's about it. It feels more comfortable than my old G9 since you can adjust the mouse to fit your hand.


----------



## Defiler

Agreed, although I am coming from using a Copperhead for literally years. So, it was a bit of a change for me as far as shape but once I found my adjustments I am a very happy camper.


----------



## [CyGnus]

guys i am having a little trouble with my rat 5, the side scrool does not work....


----------



## Defiler

I've been trying to figure out what the setting is for side scrolling as well. I've asked on here but nobody has answered yet.


----------



## Defiler

OK. I found some profiles for the R.A.T. I haven't had any time to try them out but this might give some ideas as to setting the thumb wheel. Here they are!

Profile Pack 1

Profile Pack 2

Let me know if these help.


----------



## reaper~

I downloaded the profile pack 1 awhile ago. Didn't know they have that 2nd pack out. It really helps when I play AvP or L4D2.


----------



## PCSarge

posting for join, just bought it today....about to run some test in COD MW2


----------



## Kongslien

Which one did you get? Picture or it didn't happen


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien;11690603*
> Which one did you get? Picture or it didn't happen


You mean a picture and a piece of paper with your OCN name.


----------



## Peremptor

Got the fiver last week. Satisfied so far. All that's left now is to see how reliable it is.


----------



## vdek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peremptor;11698968*
> Got the fiver last week. Satisfied so far. All that's left now is to see how reliable it is.


I've had my R.A.T. 7 for over a month now and it's still as good as I when I purchased it. Still feels incredibly solid. Love it.


----------



## tianh

If no one here likes their RAT mouse and wants to trade for a Razer DeathAdder LMK THIS MOUSE LOOKS AWESOME hahaha


----------



## thecrapler

you guys like it? I've been looking at the 7 but just don't know. Right now I own a razer Lachesis and a logitech 580. not a huge fan of the 580 altho its pretty comfy it just doesn't seem to have a good dpi mid ground. Either too fast or too slow. (maybe I lost the software). So I'm diggin the way this thing looks. Howz it perform and feel?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I want the R.A.T. 7 so baaaaadddd D:


----------



## BigB76toold

GTR Mclaren,.......... I have looked all over the web and no one has this mouse (Rat 7) It must be a pretty dang good product as their seems to be a high demand for it? I would like to try it myself...I been a razer man for a long time.... I'm willing to try something new but just unable to find it


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11868312*
> I want the R.A.T. 7 so baaaaadddd D:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigB76toold;11869015*
> GTR Mclaren,.......... I have looked all over the web and no one has this mouse (Rat 7) It must be a pretty dang good product as their seems to be a high demand for it? I would like to try it myself...I been a razer man for a long time.... I'm willing to try something new but just unable to find it


Have you guys tried here?


----------



## BigB76toold

thanks reaper for the link.....just little high markup for me,,when newegg asking 75.00 for it, which is still little high for me... I'm going to wait and see how long newegg takes to get new ones,I keep it in mind but 1 to 2 weeks to ship it is also kinda long, but thanks for the heads up?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigB76toold;11869479*
> thanks reaper for the link.....just little high markup for me,,when newegg asking 75.00 for it, which is still little high for me... I'm going to wait and see how long newegg takes to get new ones,I keep it in mind but 1 to 2 weeks to ship it is also kinda long, but thanks for the heads up?


You're welcome. I bought mine from that link but it was around $70 at the time with free shipping.







Also I could've sworn I saw some at Amazon but now it's out of stock.


----------



## Dr.X

Yeah got my R.A.T. 7 2 weeks ago. When they say its a rat they mean it. It bit me when I tried to take it out of the box


----------



## Defiler

List updated.

20 members and counting!


----------



## BigB76toold

With few online stores having this in stock, I'm sure there are some closet hiders out there 20 seems like a small list


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecrapler;11720461*
> you guys like it? I've been looking at the 7 but just don't know. Right now I own a razer Lachesis and a logitech 580. not a huge fan of the 580 altho its pretty comfy it just doesn't seem to have a good dpi mid ground. Either too fast or too slow. (maybe I lost the software). So I'm diggin the way this thing looks. Howz it perform and feel?


Waaaay off topic, but man, I just watched Bubba Ho-Tep again the other night lol.


----------



## ZuesL

First post and decided to post it in this club


















RAT 7 owner for 2 months now =] absolutely love this thing.

As you can see, I lack a mousepad. Anyone got any suggestions? I hear the Razer Sphex is a good pad with the RAT.

EDIT: I guess twitpic isnt good enough haha. Photobucket it is =]


----------



## George Ford

I wanna new mouse, looking at the Rat-7. Seems to have everything I want, except possibly a side scroll wheel. I cannot find any reference to it, so I wonder does it have one? Anyone know? By side scroll, I mean, the wheel can be shifted to the left or to the right and rolled up or down. My current mouse (Logitech G5) has a side scroll wheel, and I have my reload on left scroll and my grenades on the right. I'm too old to retrain, so it could be a deal breaker for me.
TIA


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZuesL*


First post and decided to post it in this club


















RAT 7 owner for 2 months now =] absolutely love this thing.

As you can see, I lack a mousepad. Anyone got any suggestions? I hear the Razer Sphex is a good pad with the RAT.


I can't see an image if you attached one and you need to post one to be counted.









Any mouse pad as long as it's NOT all black. Mine would jump all over with one. Although others have stated they did not experience the same. Go figure.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *George Ford*


I wanna new mouse, looking at the Rat-7. Seems to have everything I want, except possibly a side scroll wheel. I cannot find any reference to it, so I wonder does it have one? Anyone know? By side scroll, I mean, the wheel can be shifted to the left or to the right and rolled up or down. My current mouse (Logitech G5) has a side scroll wheel, and I have my reload on left scroll and my grenades on the right. I'm too old to retrain, so it could be a deal breaker for me.
TIA


No push to the side wheel but it does have a thumb scroller. Still can't figure out how to get it to scroll horizontally though.


----------



## tquintana2

Any idea where I could buy a R.A.T. 9? everywhere I look is out of stock


----------



## George Ford

Not having a "push to the side" scroll wheel is a deal breaker for me! I'm too old to reprogram me. One would think that with all those bells and whistles they would have a "push the side" scroll wheel too.


----------



## ZuesL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;11892886*
> I can't see an image if you attached one and you need to post one to be counted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any mouse pad as long as it's NOT all black. Mine would jump all over with one. Although others have stated they did not experience the same. Go figure.


editted my post mate =]

Ah ok, I'll have a look around then =] thanks for the info


----------



## Aussie

Im in and i love it more than my razer mamba which was more expensive got my R.A.T 7 at frys for $80


----------



## Churminess

I was looking at a R.A.T 7, but ended up getting a Sidewinder x8.

Why no R.A.T 9's I wonder?


----------



## fr0st.

What's bigger, this or a G9X?
Looking to buy a new mouse and my hands are huge, I also like the palm grip my mice so that makes it even harder to shop for them.

I think I have a 10.5" handspan.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussie;11898068*
> Im in and i love it more than my razer mamba which was more expensive got my R.A.T 7 at frys for $80


Same here. I used to use a Logitech G9, Razer DeathAdder & MS Sidewinder but ended up with a R.A.T. 7 and couldn't be more happy.


----------



## vdek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George Ford;11893259*
> Not having a "push to the side" scroll wheel is a deal breaker for me! I'm too old to reprogram me. One would think that with all those bells and whistles they would have a "push the side" scroll wheel too.


This is the R.A.T. Owner's club thread, not the "Come in and complain about something you don't have" thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;11898143*
> What's bigger, this or a G9X?
> Looking to buy a new mouse and my hands are huge, I also like the palm grip my mice so that makes it even harder to shop for them.
> 
> I think I have a 10.5" handspan.


It's a big mouse and fits my hands well. Although my handspan is only ~9.5"


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vdek;11898167*
> This is the R.A.T. Owner's club thread, not the "Come in and complain about something you don't have" thread.


lol Now, now. He was just expressing his opinion why he didn't go with the R.A.T. 7. We, as a group, should welcome any comments as long as they are constructive.


----------



## JohnDProb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vdek;11898167*
> This is the R.A.T. Owner's club thread, not the "Come in and complain about something you don't have" thread.
> 
> It's a big mouse and fits my hands well. Although my handspan is only ~9.5"


mines 12.5 big feckin hads i haz and its wonderful


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


mines 12.5 big feckin hads i haz and its wonderful


They must be huge. Look at all the "fat finger" typos.


----------



## memyself2014

I have one! R.A.T. 9


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *memyself2014;11906529*
> I have one! R.A.T. 9


Congrats! I think you're the first one with R.A.T. 9. Now post some pics, please (club's requirement).


----------



## Faisal11iraq

is it worth the 100 bucks? i'm thinking of getting one but i'm wondering if its solid


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faisal11iraq;11914861*
> is it worth the 100 bucks? i'm thinking of getting one but i'm wondering if its solid


It's solid. No worries there. But being worth the money is personal preference. You already own a G9x. So, being worth it is really up to the individual. BTW I got mine for about $75 when Newegg had them in stock the first go round.


----------



## Ints

You can add me. Just got my R.A.T 7 today.


----------



## Johnny Guitar

I got a rat 5 today







! love it!


----------



## Dr.X

Pics please


----------



## Caliban86

Got my R.A.T.9 installed along with Cyborg V7 keyboard. So far, the two are a great team. The mouse is very solid, i thought it was a bit heavy so stripped out the weights and the tool etc, now its perfect.

Rubber grip ftw!


----------



## Dr.X

hows it tracking on that black pad.


----------



## Caliban86

No problems so far, I am very conscious of crumbs and other debris though, so the surface is as pristine as it can be.


----------



## Dr.X

yeah I clean my desk every time before I use it. Was thinking of getting the steel 4hd pad for it. I like the pinky rest but it rubs on the desk sometimes.


----------



## Defiler

Caliban, you have been added to the list.

I changed the first post to reflect the required pic to be added to the list.


----------



## Ints

Pics as follows:


----------



## memyself2014

Here's a pic of my R.A.T. 9 how do i get the signature thing?


----------



## Dr.X

Code:


Code:


 [center][URL="http://www.overclock.net/mice/826113-cyborg-r-t-owners-club.html"]:sniper:[/URL][I][B]CYBORG[/B][/I][B][B] R.A.T.[/B][/B][B][I] Owners Club[/I][/B][/center]


----------



## memyself2014

okay thanks!


----------



## Defiler

List updated.


----------



## memyself2014

Defiler, ive been playing with the software for the RAT. i didnt get to read if someone else already posted because there was some server error but if you program the clockwise rotation to be right arrow key, and the ""anti clockwise"" (fail) to be left arrow key, basically it functions as a scroll wheel!


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *memyself2014;11948823*
> Defiler, ive been playing with the software for the RAT. i didnt get to read if someone else already posted because there was some server error but if you program the clockwise rotation to be right arrow key, and the ""anti clockwise"" (fail) to be left arrow key, basically it functions as a scroll wheel!


Thanks for the info but that would ruin my (old school) keyboard setup for FPSs. Not really the answer I was looking for.


----------



## Pedros

Hello to all.

I would like to know some information from RAT7 owners








How is the mouse in terms of confort and is it a good mouse to play other games than FPS?

Ok, this because i have a Logi G9 and it's getting old... and another user in the forum told me about the RAT7 that i really liked, and this would be a nice replacement for my G9.

I use the mouse mainly for FPS but... i would like to know about the confort and versatility of this mouse since it's so "different"









Thanks in advance
Pedro


----------



## Dr.X

its very comfortable because of all the ways you can change it you can get it just right for you. It will probably take some treaking to get it just right. With basicaly 15 programmable buttons that can be macros it is great in mmorpgs and prety much any game.
With the snip button you can get head shoots across the map with any gun so be ready to be could a hacker







. Unfortunately it dose have a sensor bounce. This is me picking up the mouse slowly and putting it back down multiple times the problem doesn't happen if you lift at full speed but with the on the fly dpi settings it really doesn't need to be lifted.


----------



## Pedros

So ... ( and sorry for bringing this to this post... ) if you had the RAT7, Razer Imperator and Logitech G9x to choose from ...

Do you think the RAT7 is still the best bet?

Thanks for the time,
Pedro


----------



## Dr.X

Short answer yes. I don't know how i gamed with out on the fly dpi settings. Able to go from sniper to tank turret in just 3 clicks is great. also if you do any photo shop or vecter drawing the sniper button is great.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pedros*


If you had the RAT7, Razer Imperator and Logitech G9x to choose from ...

Do you think the RAT7 is still the best bet?


Well, FWIW my previous mice were a Logitech G9 and a Razer DeathAdder 3.5 and if you ask me which one I would buy then it's still gonna be a R.A.T. 7 since I find it much more comfortable for my hand. Razer DeathAdder would be my second choice but everyone has different preferences so you should definitely try it out for yourself. Don't like it, return it. lol


----------



## Dr.X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


*don't like it, return it*.l


+1


----------



## Warpshade

Just wondering what mouse pads do u guys use with ur r.a.t 7s?


----------



## Dr.X

hard wood table


----------



## reaper~

I'm using Xtrac Pads Logic. Didn't wanna spend too much on a mouse pad but that's just me.


----------



## Johnny Guitar

some rug mousepad lol


----------



## memyself2014

the one that came with my alienware its like hard plastic but im a 9


----------



## Ints

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warpshade;11953044*
> Just wondering what mouse pads do u guys use with ur r.a.t 7s?


Razer Goliathus. Awesome pad.


----------



## Ints

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile;11196708*
> So you don't get the lifting issue?


i get it but its really not an issue because i dont have to lift it off, i just change dpi. plus I have a big pad.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warpshade;11953044*
> Just wondering what mouse pads do u guys use with ur r.a.t 7s?


I use a modified Xtrac Hammer. I hate it and plan on switching to something else but it does track properly. I used to use a Corepad Deskpad XXXL but the RAT didn't like the all black surface for some reason. The cursor would randomly jump all over the place.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

i'm wanting the rat 9 but dont know where to get it for a good price 100 is steep for a mouse. next paycheck please!


----------



## vdek

I use this, although it's cloth, it works well.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

any surface would work its just can't be white


----------



## Zotak

I want in !
I use the R.A.T. 7 with the Razer Destructor Mousepad.

I used the Microsoft Sidewinder but it was starting to die. I do not regret the R.A.T. 7 even if I loved the Sidewinder.


----------



## Darren9

RAT 7. It doesn't track propperly on my IceMat or black glass desk


----------



## Roboduck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ints*


Razer Goliathus. Awesome pad.


+1 my r.a.t. 7 works great with it. I haven't had any problems with lifting (i don't lift but when I do Ive never noticed any issues).


----------



## Crucial09

wow what a horrible acronym for a mouse.
lol


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


wow what a horrible acronym for a mouse. 
lol


So, what's your point?


----------



## Roboduck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


wow what a horrible acronym for a mouse. 
lol


PC and accessory manufactures have a tendency to have weird/idiotic naming. All marketing BS aside it really is a great mouse.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;11970369*
> So, what's your point?


I clearly stated my point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roboduck;11970484*
> PC and accessory manufactures have a tendency to have weird/idiotic naming. All marketing BS aside it really is a great mouse.


It looks like a great mouse though.
Also looks like a transformer is going to morph from it


----------



## Warpshade

Which version of the Razer Goliathus works better with the RAT7 control or speed? Also does the frag edition green design interfere with the mouse?

Thx


----------



## Yokes29

I read "alot" of bad reviews about the tracking in these RAT's. But i loved the design and i went ahead and got one anyways, it just looked too cool. I have zero issues so far, and even when i lift up the mouse. I also use a standard cheap Allsop cloth pad, its 3 years old. I must of got a newer version of something because its working fine.
Awesome mouse!


----------



## memyself2014

I have a question for my fellow rat owners. A lot of reviews say that the mode button is hard to push.. but since Christmas i think ive pretty much got the hang of it, does anyone really think that its that big of a problem? or is it like the rest of the mouse just nothing we've ever seen before ?


----------



## Defiler

I've found if you click it on the edge of the button and not on the flat front of it, it makes it easier to click. I rarely use it though honestly.


----------



## memyself2014

I have a profile set up so one mode is general purpose browser and the other one is for music, but yeah thats what i do too. silly reviewers


----------



## Warpshade

Could anyone answer my question above thx

Which version of the Razer Goliathus works better with the RAT7 control or speed? Also does the frag edition green design interfere with the mouse?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I want the RAT 7 sssssssssssssssssssssoooooooooooooooooooo bad D:

but no money


----------



## Bassdoken

RATÂ³










I love it. It's actually helped my aim a little in Blops. I love the software, too. I'll be writing a full review of it for my site pretty soon, as well as a video for my Youtube.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

Finding tons of backorders everywhere


----------



## kungfuelmo

Considering buying one of these mice. How comfortable are they?

Also im using the Razer Goliathus Control Fragged Alpha, And am probably needing an answer to Warpshade's question.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuelmo*
> Considering buying one of these mice. How comfortable are they?


It's pretty comfortable.. even more than my G9x and a DeathAdder 3.5 which I have both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuelmo*
> Also im using the Razer Goliathus Control Fragged Alpha, And am probably needing an answer to Warpshade's question.


Can't answer that question since I don't own that particular mouse pad.


----------



## kungfuelmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12037132*
> It's pretty comfortable.. even more than my G9x and a DeathAdder 3.5 which I have both.


Ah Thanks, Because i was considering the Death Adder, Or the RAT7. (Even though the mamba is the comparison in that price range ive heard bad things about it.) Well when i get around to buying a mouse, Its gonna be a RAT.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kungfuelmo;12038407*
> Ah Thanks, Because i was considering the Death Adder, Or the RAT7. (Even though the mamba is the comparison in that price range ive heard bad things about it.) Well when i get around to buying a mouse, Its gonna be a RAT.


Good choice. It's super comfortable, and Razer just makes cheap hunks of plastic that will break in a few months.









Also, I've a video review. I will have a written review up in a couple days, which will be up on my site.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmYtAaOsj5o[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## alex1234556

im buying one


----------



## Intense

if my g500 ever breaks im definitely getting a rat 7 its so nice looking and the customizability looks sweet. also the software seems real good


----------



## kyle7412

count me in, i have rat 5. sry for bad quality i used my phone


----------



## reaper~

^ Nice! This club is getting bigger and bigger, Defiler, you might wanna start a Google spreadsheet to keep tabs of all the names. It'll be much easier in the long run.


----------



## xAtLx

getting my RAT 9 in the mail from NEWEGG soon so ill bejoinning


----------



## Winrahr

Add me please









I got my R.A.T. 9 a few weeks ago and I love it








Had the R.A.T. 7 before that just to test and wait for the R.A.T. 9 to get in stock (returned it later)

It doesnt actually feel that great (I palm) imo, but I love the pinky rest and the precision aim mode (I use it all the time)









I got mine from MemoryExpress (out of stock everywhere else in canada), and it was "$50 off" which made it 129.99


----------



## MojoTojo

Hi guys

This is my 2nd post..

im a member of several other forums but this is the only one i found w/ an actual RAT CLub...w/c i thought would be cool to join and GET HELP FROM..so i signed up..

Anyway, i'm one of the first owners of RAT9, bought it off amazon on PRE-SELL price of 99USD.. w/c is UBER AWESOME!

Coming from RAZER MAMBA w/c i loved very much, i jumped to RAT 9 for the following reasons:

1) 2 batteries, w/c w/ my 16+ hours daily on my PC, I always had to plugin the USB Cable on my Mamba.. but w/ RAT 9 all i had to do is "CHANGE MAG" haha









2) The Sniper Mode (w/c i still yet to try but im sure it's cool)

3) The LOOK OF IT! If the look of Mamba had the WOW factor, RAT 9 renders people speechless..

only cons so far:

1) Wish it was MORE ADJUSTABLE - coz though it's got lots of adjustability it's really just at a limitted range.. i found mouse people needed the actual LENGHT of the rat to be SHORTER (claw type grip)

2) I wish it was LIGHTER.. even w/o the weights it's stll pretty heavy.. i plan to modify this and replace the base w/ FIBER GLASS









3) DARN Philips TWIN EYE SENSOR!!!! ZERO BENEFIT plus ALL THE HEADACHES.. i wish they just stuck w/ single sensor, or atleast had a way to go to SINGLE SENSOR mode..

my biggest pain really is #3, the PTE Sensor w/c has incompatibility issues w/ lots of pads









and I'd like to ask your help 
see link:
http://www.overclock.net/mice/919418...l#post12072581

regards to all RAT users!!









Ps
whatever i'm missing here, forgive me, but i didnt read this whole thread anymore hehhe..


----------



## xAtLx

that my baby


----------



## Bassdoken

Nice. I kind of want to get the RAT7. I just don't know if it's worth it right now. :/


----------



## xAtLx

loving my RAT 9 so far no lag.. lol very good !!


----------



## k0rnh0li0

still sold out everywhere should've gotten in on amazon when i had the money.

but still who is stupid enough to spend 150 for a mouse?


----------



## xAtLx

<< i am stupid enuff to spend 150 on a mouse







and sure i am not the only one..


----------



## Dr.X

only stupid enough to pay 75.


----------



## xAtLx

^^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^

i say if anyone buy a mouse over 15$ is stupid....


----------



## k0rnh0li0

it was on sale for 100 dollars. w/ shipping 110 reasonable for the new mouse but 150. what an impulsive buy


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xAtLx;12079075*
> ^^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> i say if anyone buy a mouse over 15$ is stupid....


Let's play nice, all.

I think thinking someone is stupid for placing a price on stupidity is not right.









Updating list now...


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12061157*
> ^ Nice! This club is getting bigger and bigger, Defiler, you might wanna start a Google spreadsheet to keep tabs of all the names. It'll be much easier in the long run.


List updated and we are at 30 members!

Reaper, I was thinking of doing this or something else. We'll see. It's not out of control at this point and I like doing the updates personally.







We'll see though. Thanks for the suggestion.

Also, Mojo, you need to post a pic to be added. Please read the rules in the first post.


----------



## Bassdoken

Also, if you do end up wanting to use a Spreadsheet, I can halp/manage it with you.


----------



## Dr.X

you also might want to add this to the first post to make it easyer on new members.

Code:



Code:


[PLAIN][center][URL="http://www.overclock.net/mice/826113-cyborg-r-t-owners-club.html"]:sniper:[/URL][I][B]CYBORG[/B][/I][B][B] R.A.T.[/B][/B][B][I] Owners Club[/I][/B][/center][/PLAIN]


----------



## Roboduck

Has anyone modded or plan to mod their RAT? I'm thinking of anodizing all the metal pieces black.


----------



## xAtLx

So how do i make my sign to be like that ??


----------



## Dr.X

my post 2 up


----------



## MojoTojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roboduck;12080462*
> Has anyone modded or plan to mod their RAT? I'm thinking of anodizing all the metal pieces black.


I do.. see my post (few posts back).. i plan to have custom mold fiber glass for its base.. to make it lighter


----------



## Intense

i have no control, i ended up ordering a rat 7







its coming tomorrow


----------



## Haseo461x

add me in =]









excuse the mousepad my grandmother gave me with my random doodles. =]


----------



## Intense

this mouse is awesome


----------



## Kongslien

Thinking of changing my R.A.T. COD Edition with the R.A.T. 7. Really want to be able to adjust thumb/pinky rest, Atleast have it







But so far, no complaints at all on the mouse.


----------



## Syrillian

Hi.









I kinda twiddled around for a bit in the control panel (and yes I am guilty of not reading all the material available), but does anyone know how to set the Thumb Wheel as a side scroll?

Thanks for your time.

P.S. Lovin' this mouse so far (R.A.T. 7)


----------



## Intense

Add me


















Ordered it at 9 last night, got it 9 this morning









I got lucky because I already had the Sphex and apparently this mouse is great on it


----------



## Traxion

Add me here! Here's my beautiful RAT 7 and Cyborg V7 setup.


















Had to send back my RAT 7 to get the scroll wheel click fixed but no problems they sent me back a completely new one! The Keyboard doesn't want to play nicely with Windows 7 but as long as you have the software from the RAT 7 you'll find things go really nicely. I love these.


----------



## reaper~

^Traxion, welcome to OCN and that's a nice setup you got there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;12100704*
> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda twiddled around for a bit in the control panel (and yes I am guilty of not reading all the material available), but does anyone know how to set the Thumb Wheel as a side scroll?


You know, no-one has been able to figured this out for a while now. If you look through this thread, this was one of the questions that go unanswered. I just emailed Cyborg tech support about this and will let you know IF and WHEN they decide to reply.


----------



## fencefeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12105534*
> ^Traxion, welcome to OCN and that's a nice setup you got there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, no-one has been able to figured this out for a while now. If you look through this thread, this was one of the questions that go unanswered. I just emailed Cyborg tech support about this and will let you know IF and WHEN they decide to reply.


I'm curious about this as well. But on a side note, count me in









Proof: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfleN_60vFg[/ame[/URL]]

Sorry, just too lazy for a pic haha.


----------



## Intense

i wonder if theres somewhere i can buy extra weights :/ i want it heavier LOL


----------



## Dr.X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12105534*
> ^Traxion, welcome to OCN and that's a nice setup you got there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, no-one has been able to figured this out for a while now. If you look through this thread, this was one of the questions that go unanswered. I just emailed Cyborg tech support about this and will let you know IF and WHEN they decide to reply.


You can set yup a browsing profile and set the thumb scroll to left and right arrows.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.X;12107778*
> You can set yup a browsing profile and set the thumb scroll to left and right arrows.


Cool. Thanks for letting us know. I find the profile settings rather confusing. lol


----------



## Intense

Did the forward click button on you guys' mice lose its clickyness at all?


----------



## Syrillian

It seems that many people do not use the "flange" finger rest on the right-side of the mouse. Do you guys not like it, or does it not fit your hands properly?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12105534*
> You know, no-one has been able to figured this out for a while now. If you look through this thread, this was one of the questions that go unanswered. I just emailed Cyborg tech support about this and will let you know IF and WHEN they decide to reply.


Thanks for the response.

It seems odd that a non-op function would be implemented and sent to the market... perhaps a solution will be forthcoming soon.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;12113961*
> Did the forward click button on you guys' mice lose its clickyness at all?


Nope. Still function the same as the first day I got it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;12114152*
> It seems that many people do not use the "flange" finger rest on the right-side of the mouse. Do you guys not like it, or does it not fit your hands properly?


I tried it out for a couple of days but it just got in the way so I took it off. It feels more natural without it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;12114152*
> Thanks for the response.
> It seems odd that a non-op function would be implemented and sent to the market... perhaps a solution will be forthcoming soon.


You're welcome and hopefully we'll hear back from those guys at Cyborg soon.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12114242*
> Nope. Still function the same as the first day I got it.


what about if you hit the very front of the button?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;12114695*
> what about if you hit the very front of the button?


Sorry my thumb doesn't quite reach that far.







But when I tried, it seems to be working ok.


----------



## Intense

ah mines fine i guess


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;12114847*
> Sorry my thumb doesn't quite reach that far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when I tried, it seems to be working ok.


wait what, how do you reach precision aim


----------



## reaper~

^ I don't use that Precision Aim button much if at all. The way I hold the R.A.T. is that my hand would hang a bit back on the mouse itself while maintaining a loose grip. I do use that forward/backward buttons on web pages though.


----------



## nardox

Anyone know where I can buy replacement parts for the RAT 7's exterior pieces? Planning on doing a paint mod but don't want to 'ruin' the mouse


----------



## Traxion

if you email them you can get replacement parts for free. when i sent mine back in for warranty they said if you voided your warranty by opening your mouse they would still send you parts if you needed to fix it. not that i opened mine but i ran across that when i was trying to find out how to send it back in. so you should be able to get replacements by emailing [email protected]


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traxion;12115686*
> if you email them you can get replacement parts for free. when i sent mine back in for warranty they said if you voided your warranty by opening your mouse they would still send you parts if you needed to fix it. not that i opened mine but i ran across that when i was trying to find out how to send it back in. so you should be able to get replacements by emailing [email protected]


i wonder if theyd send me replacement weights









gahh. im super tempted to buy a Rat 9, someone please take my money away from me


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;12116184*
> i wonder if theyd send me replacement weights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gahh. im super tempted to buy a Rat 9, someone please take my money away from me


Buy me one instead.


----------



## Ickz

I bought a Rat7 and thought it was one of the most comfortable mice I've tried once I set it up the way I wanted it. However, after using it for a few days, I came to the conclusion that it was just far too heavy and its weight didn't seem balanced. Just felt awkward moving it around compared to other mice. I also wasn't a fan of its scroll wheel. If they made a new version that was super light and perfectly balanced, it would be a winner.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz;12117137*
> I bought a Rat7 and thought it was one of the most comfortable mice I've tried once I set it up the way I wanted it. However, after using it for a few days, I came to the conclusion that it was just far too heavy and its weight didn't seem balanced. Just felt awkward moving it around compared to other mice. I also wasn't a fan of its scroll wheel. If they made a new version that was super light and perfectly balanced, it would be a winner.


Did you take out the extra weights? lol.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz;12117137*
> I bought a Rat7 and thought it was one of the most comfortable mice I've tried once I set it up the way I wanted it. However, after using it for a few days, I came to the conclusion that it was just far too heavy and its weight didn't seem balanced. Just felt awkward moving it around compared to other mice. I also wasn't a fan of its scroll wheel. If they made a new version that was super light and perfectly balanced, it would be a winner.


LOL im sitting here trying to make mine heavier, ive already maxed the weights


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken;12117487*
> Did you take out the extra weights? lol.


Obviously. Also used it without the weight cartridge/spring thing and the screwdriver tool. Felt about as heavy as a g500. I could've lived with the weight if it wasn't for it feeling unbalanced, because like I said, it was one of the most comfortable mice ever. Its center of gravity just felt off compared to other mice /shrug. I'm way too picky when it comes to mice. Wish they still made g5s (v2) as that's what I've been using since they came out and it's just now starting to get worn out. Will probably just "downgrade" to a mx518.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien;12100682*
> Thinking of changing my R.A.T. COD Edition with the R.A.T. 7. Really want to be able to adjust thumb/pinky rest, Atleast have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But so far, no complaints at all on the mouse.


I need to know if you are able to assign keys to the toggle button under the wheel. This is normally for DPI up or down but I read these are actually configurable with the black ops edition.

EDIT: List updated!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

just one more month to my RAT7 !!!


----------



## reaper~

nvm.


----------



## sciwhiz

I ordered a rat 7, but when I went to pick it up today, they had reserved rat 9 instead. The guy at the counter was nice enough to lower the price to what I felt was worth it for wireless capabilities, so I'm now the happy owner of a RAT9.










It's much more imposing, yet graceful in person. I haven't managed to get horizontal scrolling to work yet, but its still much of a joy to use. I use it with no inner weights, and constantly at 5600dpi in windows, at full speed.

I hope replacement batteries will be sold at reasonable cost, since I plan on keeping this one for several years to come. Or else I'll just shell out for a RAT 7 when the time comes.

Edit:
I was sad that my thumb rest rotation screw was not over the forward/backward screw like in the promotional video. It's located under the thumb scroll wheel in mine for some reason.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT3Uno3SLdI[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## memyself2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;12100704*
> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda twiddled around for a bit in the control panel (and yes I am guilty of not reading all the material available), but does anyone know how to set the Thumb Wheel as a side scroll?
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> P.S. Lovin' this mouse so far (R.A.T. 7)


i talked about this earlier in the thread, if you set the clockwise rotation to right arrow key and the "anti clockwise" (lol) to left arrow key essentially it works, in a browser at least


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.X;12107778*
> You can set yup a browsing profile and set the thumb scroll to left and right arrows.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *memyself2014;12158198*
> i talked about this earlier in the thread, if you set the clockwise rotation to right arrow key and the "anti clockwise" (lol) to left arrow key essentially it works, in a browser at least


That works.

+


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Ive been reading about this Mouse. I read that it doesnt have a long life to it & has curser faults. True or false. Ive been interested in this mouse for sometime


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3;12159022*
> Ive been reading about this Mouse. I read that it doesnt have a long life to it & has curser faults. True or false. Ive been interested in this mouse for sometime


I haven't heard about it having a shorter life, but I have heard about the laser being kind of fail.
But I haven't noticed anything wrong with the cursor. I don't use a mousepad, though.


----------



## Traxion

It's hard to judge how long the life is considering it came out early last year and the RAT 9 came out late last year so I don't think anyone has really had enough time to fairly judge it's lifespan. I really don't see how it couldn't last a long time. It seems so sturdily built every time I put my hand on mine. The cursor definitely has its faults (assuming you mean the sensor), specifically with certain mouse pads. I use some no name black cloth pad and it works fine and also just on my bare fake hardwood desk and it works fine also. It doesn't work on my Rocketfish mousepad tho. I find that the programming software make this mouse A+ in my book. I have the thumb scroll macro'd to change my chrome tabs left and right.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

so much for the phillips twin eye sensor


----------



## Defiler

List updated and DAMN YOU REAPER for your bogus post.









What made you think the drivers were updated?


----------



## Ekemeister

I've seen this mouse IRL. This cyborg rat makes all other mice look like....well...Mice!


----------



## Dr.X

that's because its not a mouse its a rat. It bit me when I was taking it out of the packing.


----------



## Intense

ive been getting some issues with the sensor. hard to find a good mousepad


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;12166565*
> List updated and DAMN YOU REAPER for your bogus post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What made you think the drivers were updated?


Well, there's the software version and the driver version on that Profile Editor software and I got confused. lol Saw a higher version number on Cyborg's site and thought it was a newer driver.









I'll keep checking though. Maybe they'll release a new version soon (for either or both) or maybe not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;12170760*
> ive been getting some issues with the sensor. hard to find a good mousepad


Might wanna try cleaning the lens also. That solved my sensor problem.


----------



## anexemines

I've had mine for 2 weeks and already put a couple hundred hours into it. So much that the black plastic ring around the laser eye seems to be "melting" into the eye itself.









Nonetheless, this has got to be the best mouse I have ever had. Coming from using an MX Revolution for a couple years - this is a substantial upgrade in both style and performance.


----------



## Defiler

Welcome to the forums and welcome to the club.


----------



## Intense

how should i clean the lense


----------



## Defiler

I just blow on it a little and that usually fixes any oddities in tracking.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

help rat users







(rat 5 is an option too)

http://www.overclock.net/mice/924536-about-buy-mouse-pad-need-help.html


----------



## BAW662

You do not have permission to view this topic


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan Sansome;12180852*
> Hello,
> 
> I have started out with a basic RAT 3 as this is my first ever Cyborg product and it is simply amazing!
> 
> I'm getting on really well with it but I can't seem to get used to a higher DPI setting. I guess this will take a little time.
> 
> Please can I join the club?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Yes, just wait for the OP to put you in. lol. Did you get the drivers and software?


----------



## BAW662

You do not have permission to view this topic


----------



## MojoTojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xAtLx;12072807*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that my baby


Hi man i noticed you're using razer pads on it, what is that? vespula? and how is the RAT trackin on that??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0;12078448*
> still sold out everywhere should've gotten in on amazon when i had the money.
> 
> but still who is stupid enough to spend 150 for a mouse?


I was lucky to get it @ 99USD!!







at amazon.. PRE-SELL







but had it shipped to the philippines so i spent more really lolz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;12079925*
> List updated and we are at 30 members!
> 
> Also, Mojo, you need to post a pic to be added. Please read the rules in the first post.


yes i saw the rules and i've been meaning to get a picture taken soon







no worries i'll just post pic when i get time..







then u can add me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;12114152*
> It seems that many people do not use the "flange" finger rest on the right-side of the mouse. Do you guys not like it, or does it not fit your hands properly?


I actually tried it, got used to it after a day and it makes a big difference.. now my pinky doesnt need to cause friction, or i need not put stress on my pinky.. it's really a big help for me and it's on thre permanently.. helps the glide too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sciwhiz;12156535*
> I ordered a rat 7, but when I went to pick it up today, they had reserved rat 9 instead. The guy at the counter was nice enough to lower the price to what I felt was worth it for wireless capabilities, so I'm now the happy owner of a RAT9.


HI man i noticed you're using exactMat.. i love that mat and ive been using it on my Mamba for YEARS! but my RAT 9 barely works on either side of the exactMat.. how was yours?


----------



## sciwhiz

It hasn't failed at tracking once on the exactmat speed side. I never use the precision side because it feels like its grinding away at the teflon feet of my mice. Maybe a spray of canned air in the sensor might help?


----------



## Dr.X

razer destructor

Been using this 2 weeks have had 2 track problems both times it was because something got on the lazier. I gently q tipped to clean it other wise works great.


----------



## Bassdoken

I haven't had any tracking issues. I just checked the sensor, and it wasn't dirty at all. Maybe mousepads are evil?


----------



## Dr.X

i have 4 huge dogs that make a lot of dust.


----------



## Arkonos

I use a give-away mouse-pad (what's the proper English word for that?) with a rough, fluted plastic surface with mixed colours from black to yellow and have no tracking issues. Only the curve I get when I use it in on bed is a problem, but a book underneath helps.

I do have a problem with Linux though, the buttons won't work.

I got the mouse because of the little-finger-rest, but that is useless for me since they made one side so high, that I have to hold my ring and little finger in a somewhat awkward position which is quite exhausting. I'll keep it thou for the 4 DPI settings, the adaptability and sniper button, it's not me who kills, it's this button.


----------



## Dr.X

I tend to rest my pinky on the rim because of this same problem. Nothing a dremel can't take care of.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG now Im debating between the RAT5 and RAT7...its 25$ cheaper (the5) and in looks is almost the same


----------



## Dr.X

Go 7, it would suck to find out u cant reach the sniper button.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

?? the 5 have the sniper button too

anyway......the CM sentinel mouse use the same sensor as the RAT 7 right ??

because I saw this review of the sentinel and my mousepad:

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/cm_storm_sentinel_tactics/

and they work great together


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan Sansome*


Hello,

I have started out with a basic RAT 3 as this is my first ever Cyborg product and it is simply amazing!

I'm getting on really well with it but I can't seem to get used to a higher DPI setting. I guess this will take a little time.

Please can I join the club?


Please read the first post. You need to post a pic to be a member.


----------



## Dr.X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12199878*
> ?? the 5 have the sniper button too
> 
> anyway......the CM sentinel mouse use the same sensor as the RAT 7 right ??
> 
> because I saw this review of the sentinel and my mousepad:
> 
> http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/cm_storm_sentinel_tactics/
> 
> and they work great together


Yes it has a sniper button, but the button tray doesn't adjust. Lots of people in reviews I read had a problem reaching the sniper button. I wouldn't have been able to reach it if I didn't adjust it all the way back. Also the 7 has more dpi.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.X*


Yes it has a sniper button, but the button tray doesn't adjust. Lots of people in reviews I read had a problem reaching the sniper button. I wouldn't have been able to reach it if I didn't adjust it all the way back. Also the 7 has more dpi.


LOL I have mine all the way to the front, i wish it could go more, it seems my preferences of mice are way different than others lol.

oh and no luck getting extra weights







dude was like only if u didnt receive some with the mouse, i was like awww


----------



## thecyb0rg

I got a R.A.T. 7 last night and...I like it. It's definitely awkward at first. I maxed out the weights and configured the pieces to a style that suits my hand. But coming from a Logitech MX it doesn't feel as comofortable and enveloping -- at least not yet. I'm considering returning it for a G500 or G700. What do you guys think? (obviously there will be some bias in the official R.A.T. 7 club, I know...)


----------



## Dr.X

give it a couple days then if you still don't like it return it.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.X*


give it a couple days then if you still don't like it return it.


I could certainly do that.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Anyone gotten this configured for extra actions in Black Ops? Or do I have to use the software provided for black ops?


----------



## Traxion

Use the software that came with it to bind your buttons to certain keystrokes, then bind those keystrokes in game to whatever action you want and you're good. I have my thumb wheel set to 1 for left scroll and 2 for right scroll so I can hot swap weapons and other binds etc. I use the forward button for 3 and the back button for reload. It's a pretty decent profile you might like.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Traxion*


Use the software that came with it to bind your buttons to certain keystrokes, then bind those keystrokes in game to whatever action you want and you're good. I have my thumb wheel set to 1 for left scroll and 2 for right scroll so I can hot swap weapons and other binds etc. I use the forward button for 3 and the back button for reload. It's a pretty decent profile you might like.


Thanks for the tip. I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## trekman

Here is my Rat7


----------



## Bassdoken

In pretty much every RAT7 picture, the side scroll wheel and the screw thing at the bottom is always rusty looking.


----------



## skyravr

Add me. started to be rat7 owner today and i like it


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyravr*


Add me. started to be rat7 owner today and i like it










Read the first post please.

Trekman, you've been added.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Pround new owner of R.A.T. 7. I did have some reservations at first, but I gave it a few more hours and a night of sleeping on it. I'm in love. *Add me please*








View attachment 193454
View attachment 193455
View attachment 193456


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Im done with the research, tomorrow I will order the RAT 7 from amazon

and this mousepad:






hope they work ok together

I will post pics in like two weeks...Im in ES so the shiping is looooong









any last minute tips ?? (regarding the mouse pad)


----------



## Traxion

What type of top finish is on the mat. I can't tell if it's plastic-ish or cloth. I've found cloth topped type ones to track better.


----------



## Defiler

List updated.


----------



## llama

Registered just to post in this thread, the most active cyborg thread on the tubes I think.

Ordered my RAT 7 on the 11th of Jan. Shipping from Amazon to South Africa takes way too long, so sick of waiting. :/

I've been using a thin black cloth mousepad since 2004, still in good condition. Will it work with the PTE laser?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llama;12236576*
> Registered just to post in this thread, the most active cyborg thread on the tubes I think.
> 
> Ordered my RAT 7 on the 11th of Jan. Shipping from Amazon to South Africa takes way too long, so sick of waiting. :/
> 
> I've been using a thin black cloth mousepad since 2004, still in good condition. Will it work with the PTE laser?


Welcome to the forums and the thread.









I had to change my all black pad because it was causing issues and making the cursor jump around. I switched to a Xtrac Hammer and all is good now. Others have had no issues with all black pads though.


----------



## Arkonos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arkonos*


I do have a problem with Linux though, the buttons won't work.


That got fixed by either the recent Kernel update or this workaround: (I'm really not sure by whom although I suspect the former.)
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528982&page=2

Edit: Never mind, the problem just reappeared...


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Welcome to the forums and the thread.









I had to change my all black pad because it was causing issues and making the cursor jump around. I switched to a Xtrac Hammer and all is good now. Others have had no issues with all black pads though.


Yeah, my cheapo rocket fish gaming pad doesn't play so nice with my R.A.T. 7. Looks like a new one is in order.


----------



## tconroy135

Love mine got it recently from amazon, pics coming soon. I have very big hands and it fits them much better than my Mamba.


----------



## skyravr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;12225899*
> Read the first post please.
> 
> Trekman, you've been added.


Will post pic when I get home.

The more i use it the more i love it, it realy is a great mouse. (coming from a long time g5 owner)


----------



## smash_mouth01

I like mine, but it's nothing on my G9.


----------



## skyravr

Pic finanny uploaded







(rat 7)
BTW, does anyone knows how to clean those cloth mousepads? (steelseries Qck+)


----------



## Defiler

Lost one member today but gained two more. List updated.


----------



## JAM3S121

can you use the extra mouse buttons like this example?

for instance in wow its easier for me to click a mouse button plus a key on my keyboard instead of pressing alt or control.

so mouse button 4 + #1 key, mouse button 4 + #2 key and so on..

will this work with this mouse or other mouses? I really hate using alt/control and run out of keyspace in world of warcraft/rift..


----------



## Dr.X

You can set buttons on the rat for alt and control.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.X*


You can set buttons on the rat for alt and control.










why didn't I think of that lol thanks thinking about getting rat 5 then!


----------



## Arkonos

I recommend buying the R.A.T.7. The ability to change the mouse to fit your hand and not vice versa is worth the money. Especially since you play WoW and don't get to rest your hand much during a 4-7 raid hour session. (No offence, been there, done that)

Profiles Pack 1
Pack 2

Here is a mouse-pad recommendation from Cyborg and guess which one the tell you to buy...Link


----------



## JAM3S121

I thought rat 5 could also adjust length? I'm honestly spending $80 max on a mouse so if its not the rat 5 its going to be the g500 or the one by cooler master.


----------



## Dr.X

Rat 5 adjust length 7 dose width and length.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-062-_-Product 
Print this page and take it to Micro center/Frys /Random pc part place near you and have them price match it. 99% of the time they will.


----------



## nova_prime

i'm stuck between RAT7 or RAT9...i really wished RAT9 allowed USB charging like the Razor Mamba....


----------



## Defiler

Well, it does have two batteries to swap out one out while the other charges...Still a good option, IMO.


----------



## llama

Sigh. Almost been a month since I've ordered the 7 and still waiting. So frustrating... Hope it's worth it!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llama*


Sigh. Almost been a month since I've ordered the 7 and still waiting. So frustrating... Hope it's worth it!


same boat...order my RAT ten days ago...the wait is killing me xD


----------



## cavallino

I recently got a RAT 7. Previously had a MS sidewinder. The grip style is different than I was used to but I quickly got used to it and now it seems just right.

The one problem I am having is with the profile editor. I am storing the profiles in my User folder on the hdd not the ssd system drive. It doesn't seem to want to load my profiles on startup. All the correct pieces are running in startup/services, but I have to load the profiles manually. Do they have to be on the default OS drive location?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG ITS HERE !!!



what I should do first ??

just plug the USB and download the drivers from cyborg ??

or download and install the drivers and then plug the rat ??

HELLPPPPP


----------



## Dr.X

plug in and install from cyborg.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

thanks

drivers and ST software installed from cyborg

the rat and the mouse pad are working GREAT

no jumps, no strange think...hell I can even lift the mouse and all OK !!

now some question about the software...how can I set precision mode ?? I feel no change at all


----------



## Arkonos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


now some question about the software...how can I set precision mode ?? I feel no change at all


In the settings menu, in the precision aim area, adjust the lever to your needs.
The percentage shown is the remaining speed of the cursor.
This setting is global for all DPI modes,


----------



## GTR Mclaren

done !!

but...I CANT change the length of the mouse...I press the little hatch but the palm rest simple do not slide :/

in this video...looks so easy to do !!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bdjU_yE7qY[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Dr.X

takes a little bit of presser at first, because it makes a nice and sold hold to keep it from moving mid game.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


OMG ITS HERE !!!


Congrats and list updated.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

thanks











the cooler master mouse pad works GREAT with the rat

so get it if you want a mouse pad


----------



## BellTollsForThee

Hello, i would like to join the club, i bought my R.A.T. 7 back in November.


----------



## Dr.X

Please post a pic.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BellTollsForThee*


Hello, i would like to join the club, i bought my R.A.T. 7 back in November.


Please read the first post for the requirements to be added. Thanks!


----------



## llama

Still haven't received my mouse yet. Got an email about shipping delays blah blah blah.

Anyway, is the main wheel made of metal or chrome plastic?


----------



## AllLeafs

I bought the RAT 9 but had to return it because left clicking would cause the cursor to move on the screen when the mouse was not moving at all, I had to return it....Anyone have this problem? I saw a couple of uTube videos with this tracking problem...I was very upset because the RAT 9 is an amazing mouse!


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llama*


Still haven't received my mouse yet. Got an email about shipping delays blah blah blah.

Anyway, is the main wheel made of metal or chrome plastic?


Plastic.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Im having a hard time with the rat









getting used to the weight and grip is a pain, my wrist hurt :/


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12438585*
> Im having a hard time with the rat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting used to the weight and grip is a pain, my wrist hurt :/


Then you might wanna stop using it right away and switch to any other previous mouse that you have that doesn't cause any pain. Wouldn't want the pain to worsen or escalate into something else.

Edit: On another note, I received an email back from MadCatz regarding the side scrolling on R.A.T. 7 and here's their response. lol

Hello,

We've been trying to get a horizontal scroll to work over here as well, and have so far been unsuccessful. It's not programmed for it, and there doesn't seem to be any way around that.

Kind Regards,

Tech Support

*MAD CATZ, INC.*
7480 Mission Valley Rd Ste 101
San Diego, CA92108

^ I omitted out his/her name but this is the actual email and I just copied and pasted here just for lol.


----------



## cavallino

I find it to be uncomfortable with a normal mouse pad but nice with one that has one of the wrist rest pillow edge things.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Edit: On another note, I received an email back from MadCatz regarding the side scrolling on R.A.T. 7 and here's their response. lol

Hello,

Weâ€™ve been trying to get a horizontal scroll to work over here as well, and have so far been unsuccessful. Itâ€™s not programmed for it, and there doesnâ€™t seem to be any way around that.

Kind Regards,

Tech Support

*MAD CATZ, INC.*
7480 Mission Valley Rd Ste 101
San Diego, CA92108

^ I omitted out his/her name but this is the actual email and I just copied and pasted here just for lol.










You have got to be shieting me. That is sad. How the hell do you put a product out that doesn't do one of the main functions you claim it does? I'm emailing them right now. This is recockulous!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

well I pushed back the palm rest, in the most wide option, and now its a lot more comfortable

but it looks kinda funny, now it looks like a gun xD


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


You have got to be shieting me. That is sad. How the hell do you put a product out that doesn't do one of the main functions you claim it does? I'm emailing them right now. This is recockulous!


lol Yeah, that's their real response alright. I'm saving that email for later.

Maybe we should all complain for them to fix the issue or if they release a newer revision hardware (that can do side scrolling) then we should be able to RMA the one we have for a trade-in or something.


----------



## Traxion

I still don't get what functionality you mean by "side scroll." People have said you can obviously just bind it to Left and Right arrow keys but I know you don't want that. What exactly are you looking for the thumb wheel to do? And I'm pretty sure they don't claim that it side scrolls.


----------



## bfeng91

Add me! RAT 7











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ghetto mousepad... my Brain and the Mind syllabus


----------



## Bassdoken

Seriously? Do you really need to upload a 4600x3000 picture?
Image shack has a _built in_ resizer. Just one more click. Ain't that hard.

I don't get why people use mousepads. I don't use one and my mouse never has any issues.


----------



## Ekemeister

If there was an MMO version of this mouse, I'd buy it.

edit: most people have mice. You guys have R.A.T.S.


----------



## Dr.X

with 15 programmable buttons(5 physical and a 3 way switch) allowed to be macros. It works great for mmos.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traxion;12443639*
> I still don't get what functionality you mean by "side scroll." People have said you can obviously just bind it to Left and Right arrow keys but I know you don't want that. What exactly are you looking for the thumb wheel to do? And I'm pretty sure they don't claim that it side scrolls.


For me it would be the same functionality as a MS or Logitech mouse tilt wheel. I want side scrolling in spreadsheets, websites, etc.

List updated.


----------



## Traxion

Ah ok I haven't ever had one of those kinds of mice so I guess that's why I haven't gotten used to the feature you're talking about. If you wanted to make it "scroll" faster via binding it to Left and Right you could make Left Scroll multiple Left Arrows and Right Scroll multiple Right arrows. So it looked like

(or how ever many you want it to go at a time) and

in the programming software.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traxion;12454637*
> Ah ok I haven't ever had one of those kinds of mice so I guess that's why I haven't gotten used to the feature you're talking about. If you wanted to make it "scroll" faster via binding it to Left and Right you could make Left Scroll multiple Left Arrows and Right Scroll multiple Right arrows. So it looked like
> 
> (or how ever many you want it to go at a time) and
> 
> in the programming software.


Correct, I could but that is not true side to side scrolling.


----------



## Traxion

So Picky! Well hopefully they come out with the right software/drivers for it soon since they're working on it for ya.


----------



## FatPirate

Hello new to the forums!! I have a deathadder 3.5 right now and I also have a G5 I used way back in CoD2 I don't seem to like the feel of the G5 no more. I'm a palm grip would the RAT7 be a good replacement for my DA? Also I got a QCK+ mouse padd all black should work good with it right.

edit..
Well I bought one and tried it all day different ways I just couldn't get a good feel for it took it back I didn't have no issues with the laser though.


----------



## llama

Just had a look at the official facebook R.A.T owners club. What's this about a smaller aperture filter on the laser of the latest hardware?
Quote:


> I love my R.A.T. 7, but I do have the Z-tracking issue that was corrected with the small aperature filter on the newly released models. Is there any chance I can get one of those filters and install it myself? I've e-mailed [email protected] 3 times now, and have yet to recieve a response. Thx.


Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Defiler

I've never heard of this but if it fixes something I would be interested myself.


----------



## Traxion

Yea there's a facebook page for us too now made by the company and TCM gaming who they sponsor. They actually have been pretty active posting on it.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/RAT-Owners-Club/147360011988474


----------



## Defiler

I saw that guys post and here is what the response was:

R.A.T. Owners Club Hi Scott, the problem you are having can't be fixed by us sending you a part. The best solution for the problem you are having is to send the R.A.T. 7 into us for warranty service. Please send me the following to [email protected]

Shipping Address: 
Phone Number:
Serial Number (usually found on sticker around wire):

I will then let you know what to do. If you have any further questions, please let me know. Thank you for your time!

I am emailing now as I know I got one of the first batches and I have issues with types of mouse pads other don't seem to have issues with.


----------



## masustic

Just picked up my R.A.T 7 today. Im lovin this thing so far! works great in all my games














[/IMG]


----------



## Defiler

Nice pics. List updated.

Still have not heard back from the email I sent out.


----------



## Terence369

R.A.T. 7
Best decision ever


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Terence369*


R.A.T. 7
Best decision ever










Welcome to the forum...now post a pic of that RAT!


----------



## Traxion

the picture works if you open it in a new tab with it's URL.


----------



## i7Stealth1366

So how does this compare to say the Razer Naga or the Minonix NAOS 5000


----------



## BountyHead

I just got a RAT 7 not sure if i like it...


----------



## Dr.X

takes a little bit of time to get just right and get use to it. Give it a couple days to a week then you will know.


----------



## Bassdoken

Anyone have a RAT and run Linux? I get a lot of problems when I am in Linux. :/


----------



## bfreddyberg

Yea its a somewhat known problem. Drove me crazy for the longest time (5 mins)...

Heres the work around that worked for me:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528982

Also, why have i not been added









I'll get a pic up later, gotta leave for work right now...


----------



## Arkonos

It always works for me if I start with the rat plugged and sometimes when I pluzg it in after boot as well. The sniper button has no default function though.

YEY!! Some of us are holding a World Record!


----------



## Traxion

@BountyHead

Just have a friend or someone come over to your place for a minute and if they ask to use your computer watch their face when they see your mouse


----------



## BountyHead

I think i finnaly have it customized to my hand, high palm rest the pinky wing as i shall call it and about 18g of weight. I think i like it just im waiting for it to transform into a go bot and fly away


----------



## Intense

i wish u could set 3 different profiles for the 3 modes :/

edit: also you should add the drivers, software, and profile packs links to the first post


----------



## GTR Mclaren

omg I think I have found the solution for my grip problem

and what a solution xD

I just lift a lot my chair xD and now my elbow is more "straight" and the weight of my arm does not feel in my wrist

so...in that way the heavy weight of the RAT become irrelevant


----------



## Arkonos

You might want to check out how your workstation should be set up so that you suffer the least draw backs from sitting for hundreds of hours.

http://lifehacker.com/#!302642/plan-an-ergonomic-workstation


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


i wish u could set 3 different profiles for the 3 modes :/

edit: also you should add the drivers, software, and profile packs links to the first post


Agreed. First post updated. Thanks!


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;12643016*
> Agreed. First post updated. Thanks!


no prob


----------



## McBama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Traxion*


I still don't get what functionality you mean by "side scroll." People have said you can obviously just bind it to Left and Right arrow keys but I know you don't want that. What exactly are you looking for the thumb wheel to do? And I'm pretty sure they don't claim that it side scrolls.


I am a 43 year old geek who still loves WOW.... what he may be asking is how to bind the thumb wheel to strafe? I would be interested in knowing how to do that as well. Thanks.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McBama*


I am a 43 year old geek who still loves WOW.... what he may be asking is how to bind the thumb wheel to strafe? I would be interested in knowing how to do that as well. Thanks.










Nope.









EDIT: Welcome to the Forums!


----------



## McBama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Nope.









EDIT: Welcome to the Forums!


"Nope" it can't be done....or "Nope" that is not what he meant?....or both?


----------



## Defiler

Not what he meant.







I just want to be able to scroll sideways in my everyday computer work, etc. Binding side arrow keys doesn't always work in all apps.


----------



## He||

Hi, I just signed up here today and noticed this thread. I bought a Rat 7 a month or so ago...I'm posting because the first post lists driver/software versions. The software listed is newer then mine, but when I try to download I get the same version I have.
7.0.1.12 is what I have.
my driver version is the same as whats listed here, but not the software. Any idea's whats up with that?
Thanks


----------



## Defiler

Welcome to the forums.

Not sure. Have you tried doing a full uninstall/reinstall?


----------



## He||

No because I can't even download the newer version.
Its not autodetecting I'm trying to select the download. So uninstalling won't change my selections of "windows 7 x64" in the drop down menu.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *He||;12681163*
> No because I can't even download the newer version.
> Its not autodetecting I'm trying to select the download. So uninstalling won't change my selections of "windows 7 x64" in the drop down menu.


Odd, I see the same thing when trying to DL the software. I too get an older version. Try reinstalling the driver without uninstalling the software and see if that updates it. I'll keep poking around to see if i find anything else.


----------



## He||

I tried uninstalling, I really wasn't sure how that would change anything as it doesn't auto update anyway, but I still get the same thing.
I guess its not that big of a deal, I'm just a bit anal about updating things....
Will take a pic of my mouse later so I can be added to this club.


----------



## Defiler

I hear ya. I'm the same why about things like this. Here's what I have to show it's no BS.


----------



## He||

Thats so strange...
Maybe will have to find someone to email me the latest version or something.
excuse the picture quality, I used my webcam. No batteries for my digi cam I just discovered.


----------



## Defiler

List updated.


----------



## Defiler

So, I heard back from Mad Catz about my RAT and I am sending it back for RMA. I switched back to my Copperhead and just thought I would post my initial thoughts on this.

First, the Copperhead is MUCH lighter. I actually forgot how much of a weight difference there is between the two. It glides much easier but this could be due to the aftermarket feet I have installed. Second, my hand feels very cramped. The RAT is a more relaxed grip for me (I'm still a finger tip mouser). The buttons and general feel of the Copperhead is much cheaper. The quality really shows here for the RAT. Finally, I honestly do miss the two pinky buttons on the Copperhead. I really hope Mad Catz puts out a firmware release to reprogram the DPI up/down toggle to programmable buttons like the COD edition.

Anyway, I should have my RAT back in a couple of weeks which is fine with me considering I don't get much gaming in lately with the kitchen being remodeled currently.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quick video of my RAT and CM mouse Pad

they work damn great





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xt9Gi9QO4Y[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


So, I heard back from Mad Catz about my RAT and I am sending it back for RMA. I switched back to my Copperhead and just thought I would post my initial thoughts on this.

First, the Copperhead is MUCH lighter. I actually forgot how much of a weight difference there is between the two. It glides much easier but this could be due to the aftermarket feet I have installed. Second, my hand feels very cramped. The RAT is a more relaxed grip for me (I'm still a finger tip mouser). The buttons and general feel of the Copperhead is much cheaper. The quality really shows here for the RAT. Finally, I honestly do miss the two pinky buttons on the Copperhead. I really hope Mad Catz puts out a firmware release to reprogram the DPI up/down toggle to programmable buttons like the COD edition.

Anyway, I should have my RAT back in a couple of weeks which is fine with me considering I don't get much gaming in lately with the kitchen being remodeled currently.


whats wrong with your mouse?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;12703512*
> whats wrong with your mouse?


Possible Z axis issue. I read there is a filter they added to the mouses after the first batch to help with this.


----------



## reaper~

You know, after a month with Razer's DeathAdder Black Edition (sent it in for RMA), I'd never realized how much I miss the R.A.T. 7 now that I'm back using it while waiting for the DA to come back.

The R.A.T. just feels more substantial, heavier (which I like) and somehow feels more precise. I mean DA is also a good mouse but in a different way (lighter with more finesse). Good thing I have both so I could switch between the 2 anytime I want.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

its possible to have 2 mouses in one computer without problems (drivers) ?


----------



## He||

yup it should be.
I had 3 plugged in at one point while I tried to decide which one to keep between an MX Revolution, Razer Imperator and the Rat, kept the rat. I would switch out while gaming and such to see which was more comfy etc.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *He||*


yup it should be.
I had 3 plugged in at one point while I tried to decide which one to keep between an MX Revolution, Razer Imperator and the Rat, kept the rat. I would switch out while gaming and such to see which was more comfy etc.


hahhahah i used to do that with my G500 and DA, now i have my rat that im not willing to give up


----------



## luchog

Just picked up my Saitek Cyborg RAT7 today at Fry's. Just for giggles, I also shelled out an extra few bucks for the Saitek Cyborg RAT pad as well.

The first thing I noticed about the RAT is just how heavy it is. Even after removing nearly all the weights, it's still much heavier than my old POS Logitech mouse. I pick up and move my mouse a lot, and the weight of this thing is definitely going to take some getting used to. I'm also used to having my button fingers closer together, so it's a little difficult adjusting to that as well. Fingers are getting a little cramped; but I'm sure I'll adjust in time.

Tried out the wide pinky rest, but it did't really feel very comfortable, so I went with the rubberized one. More comfy, and the stickiness helps when I pick up and move it. I really like the palm rest; but I think I'm going to switch to the rubberized one there as well. Still trying to get some of the adjustments right; but overall I'm certain that I'll like this a lot once I do get it adjusted. It's certainly one of the most well-constructed pieces of computer hardware that I've ever owned. The large scroll wheel is very nice.

The Cyborg pad is also nice. It's very solid, being mainly a big chunk of machined aluminium plate. There are two surfaces applied to the metal, one very fine, and one coarser; which the describe as "high precision" and "high speed" respectively. So far I've only used the finer one, and I definitely like it. Sticky feet at the corners keep it solidly anchored.


----------



## Defiler

Nice shots. List updated.

Still waiting for my RAT to return. Should be about another week to week and a half.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;12811707*
> Nice shots. List updated.
> 
> Still waiting for my RAT to return. Should be about another week to week and a half.


That's gotta be annoying.

Found out something interesting and slightly annoying about the V.5 mouse pad. Being effectively a big chunk of aluminium plate, it acts as a fairly effective heat sink. Which means it stays pretty cold, and sucks the heat out of my mousing hand when I rest it. Still like it, just need to find a way to warm it up a bit.


----------



## Arkonos

Go to the cooling section, I'm sure one of those crazy guys already uses his mouse pad as a radiator and if not, it'll be done in a few hours.
#34 *cough*


----------



## ZuesL

I've got my RAT 7 back in october so i would assume it's part of the first few batches. Now i need a new mousepad and looking around, i have found this:
Roccat Sota
http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Mousepads/ROCCAT-Sota/#crb_2
In the Tech Specs, it says it has been tested with the Razer Lachesis, which also has the Philips Twin Eye Laser. Does this mean that my RAT 7 should work on the Sota, and would it matter if I get the black or blue?
Thanks in advance guys =]


----------



## k0rnh0li0

i picked up the RATZ one thing i hate is that i have big hands. and it needs to be on a mat to feel smooth at the wrist. if not then its just a ****ty mouse.

compared to my g9x... the RAT is a lot lot heavier than any mouse i ever messed with. i'll do another post later still testing


----------



## GTR Mclaren

the aluminum base is the reason of the extreme weight

200g I believe

compared to the 150g of the most heavy wireless mouse


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZuesL*


I've got my RAT 7 back in october so i would assume it's part of the first few batches. Now i need a new mousepad and looking around, i have found this:
Roccat Sota
http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gamin...AT-Sota/#crb_2
In the Tech Specs, it says it has been tested with the Razer Lachesis, which also has the Philips Twin Eye Laser. Does this mean that my RAT 7 should work on the Sota, and would it matter if I get the black or blue? 
Thanks in advance guys =]


Looks like it should work fine. Most of the "high-performance" mouse pads look like they're fairly similar. Don't see any significant difference between them for the most part.


----------



## ZuesL

alrighty, well I took the plunge and ordered it anyway, I shall report back with results when it arrives =]


----------



## Intense

someone who doesn't use all of the weights should send me two extra


----------



## mmPete

Hey Guys!

I am new to this forum, and this site, but this club is what motivated me to join!
I am getting a R.A.T. 7, as you can probably tell from my signature









I can't wait, it is being shipped right now, I should get it 1-2 days.

I will post a pick as soon as I get it!

Also would like to note that the BETA for the Mac Drivers and Software finally came out!
That is why I bought now (I am going to use this mouse on my iMac 27" (soon to be upgraded to an i7 monster) and my MacBook Pro (for portable gaming)

Can't wait! So excited!


----------



## mmPete

Does anyone else have a Mac?
Sorry, just curious, and wondering how it performs


----------



## Dr.X

I can hook it up to my sis pc tomorrow and tell you.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;12858192*
> someone who doesn't use all of the weights should send me two extra


Is there room for more than what they provide?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmPete;12860576*
> Hey Guys!
> 
> I am new to this forum, and this site, but this club is what motivated me to join!
> I am getting a R.A.T. 7, as you can probably tell from my signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait, it is being shipped right now, I should get it 1-2 days.
> 
> I will post a pick as soon as I get it!
> 
> Also would like to note that the BETA for the Mac Drivers and Software finally came out!
> That is why I bought now (I am going to use this mouse on my iMac 27" (soon to be upgraded to an i7 monster) and my MacBook Pro (for portable gaming)
> 
> Can't wait! So excited!


Congrats and welcome to the forums! Be sure to post your pis(s) when you get it.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;12864524*
> Is there room for more than what they provide?


There's room for 1 more if you remove the spring. Possibly two with a slight mod.


----------



## mmPete

WOOOOOOO-HOOOOOO!
I GOTTT IT!

It's a R.A.T. 7, I only put on 1 weight, rubber palm rest, wing pinky rest, and waiting for the Mac Beta to come out (should be any day now, check out their blog)
http://www.cyborggaming.com/blog/

now, how do I add pictures?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmPete;12872398*
> WOOOOOOO-HOOOOOO!
> I GOTTT IT!


Congrats on your new RAT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmPete;12872398*
> now, how do I add pictures?


Upload your pics to one of the free hosting sites (Photobucket, imageshack.us, etc) and then click on this button







when you reply, paste in the URL of the picture and you're done.


----------



## mmPete

Thanks reaper!

Here it is, the grand reveal!









My new, epic, and great RAT 7! WHOOOOO!

Thanks Swagbucks!


----------



## ZuesL

Roccat Sota arrived earlier today. Works perfectly. Glides very well. Mouse tracks well. Recommended by me =] just remember to find out if you can return it if it doesn't work before ordering any pad.


----------



## Intense

I could get two more on it and could really use them, i love me a really heavy mouse. should have room for both considering the rat 9 has room for two more and its the same design basically


----------



## cavallino

Anyone ever disassembled a rat 7? I'm getting some 3m dinoc and thought I'd do a little modding. I figured I'd cover some of the wear points where the rubbery coating starts to look shiny/crappy. Obviously I can get all the add on parts but I wanted to get the buttons too and I can't figure anyway to get it apart.


----------



## Traxion

I actually tried to look that up yesterday and found absolutely nothing on the topic. The only thing that I see could possibly start taking it apart is the one screw on the bottom but I don't that's going to get anywhere.


----------



## Dr.X

Under the weights 2 screws the screw on the bottom and the screw under the selector switch should let you take of the top piece of plastic. Then there's 2 screws holding the bottom half of the plastic to the frame.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

just curious for those who have the RAT 9 how you like your R.A.T. 9? im in desperate need of a wireless mouse. yet i don't want a usb charging one. im looking at pics of this R.A.T. 9 and it looks like it comes with 2 batteries? is this right?


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.X;12884686*
> Under the weights 2 screws the screw on the bottom and the screw under the selector switch should let you take of the top piece of plastic. Then there's 2 screws holding the bottom half of the plastic to the frame.


Thanks

I should get the stuff on Monday I'll post pictures of course


----------



## Arkonos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat;12885294*
> just curious for those who have the RAT 9 how you like your R.A.T. 9? im in desperate need of a wireless mouse. yet i don't want a usb charging one. im looking at pics of this R.A.T. 9 and it looks like it comes with 2 batteries? is this right?


From the official RAT9 page:
Quote:


> Wireless Receiver/Recharge Dock - Keeps gaming for as long as the gamer, the R.A.T. 9 is a 24/7 wireless beast, shipping with 2 custom built lithium-ion battery cells. One powers the R.A.T. while the other one charges in the dock, allowing the gamer to perform a 'hot swap' whenever and wherever needed.. Up to 9 hours continuous gaming ,Up to 4 days normal use.


----------



## mmPete

damn, my pics won't work.... :/

I'll have a to use another pic site


----------



## Defiler

Look what FedEx just brought me.


----------



## DJEndet

Hey all!

Just ordered a R.A.T. 7 for myself. Trusty G5 finally broke down after years of use, was attacked by the cats...







Can't wait for the 7 to arrive, should take a few days. Will post a few pics then.









@Defiler Congrats mate, have fun with it.


----------



## Defiler

Thanks. This is actually a replacement. So, I get to relive the unboxing experience all over again.


----------



## Traxion

So did you notice a filter over the sensor to make it respond better?


----------



## Defiler

Haven't hooked it up yet. Still dealing with house remodels and dust is still everywhere. I'd rather wait until "the dust settles" and my office has been properly cleaned. I will report back though.


----------



## CephalicCarnage

Sign me up.

R.A.T. 7


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CephalicCarnage;12952775*
> Sign me up.
> 
> R.A.T. 7


great pic


----------



## H3XUS

R.A.T.7 Master race reporting in.

Wired is better as you do not have to charge/replace batteries, and because it has a quicker response time







this is why I did not go with the 9.

I love the pinkie rest, and the abundant amount of somewhat useful features.

Nobody will ever use 5600dpi (useless gimmick feature)

Sniper Button, and adjustable aspects (useful features)


----------



## DJEndet

Got my R.A.T. 7 yesterday and I gotta admit, I love it. I loved my G5 but this thing is amazing. Only got a crappy pic since I had to use my phone.









H3XUS, I shall prove you wrong, I do use 5600dpi. Yea, it's insanely fast but it's great for me since I have a issue with my right wrist and the less I need to move it the less it hurts.


----------



## Defiler

List updated. We are quickly approaching 50!


----------



## CephalicCarnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12954394*
> great pic


Thanks!


----------



## reaper~

^ Yeah, that's a nice pic right there. Love the contrast between that red background and the mouse pad.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

damn I think Im the only dumb that cant get used to the great RAT









so far finger tip grip is my best way to use it


----------



## H3XUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJEndet;12959589*
> H3XUS, I shall prove you wrong, I do use 5600dpi. Yea, it's insanely fast but it's great for me since I have a issue with my right wrist and the less I need to move it the less it hurts.


Yeah, but that's a rare case. I guarentee the majority of R.A.T. users do not use the max 5600dpi.


----------



## Traxion

I just updated to eyefinity so I'll be making my way up on DPI because I hate how long it takes me to move through the 3 screens. I definitely won't use 5600 (as I use 1500 now) but probably would be happy somewhere around 2300 if I can get used to it.


----------



## turbonerds

r.a.t 3 or g9x?


----------



## k0rnh0li0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3XUS;12979623*
> Yeah, but that's a rare case. I guarentee the majority of R.A.T. users do not use the max 5600dpi.


yup NOBODY!

i dont even use over 2500 let alone 2000

different surfaces affect this but depends how much you drag your mouse.

still haven't bee added to list


----------



## Jump3r

Count me in







[/URL]


----------



## Defiler

List updated. Ha! Same keyboard as me.


----------



## Traxion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbonerds;12995552*
> r.a.t 3 or g9x?


I probably wouldn't go with the RAT 3. The g9x is much better in comparison to the RAT 3. RAT's are really only worth it if you can get at least the 5 version, 7 really being the bread and butter of them all though.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traxion;12988600*
> I just updated to eyefinity so I'll be making my way up on DPI because I hate how long it takes me to move through the 3 screens. I definitely won't use 5600 (as I use 1500 now) but probably would be happy somewhere around 2300 if I can get used to it.


I rarely hit 5600; but I use the other three modes pretty consistently, depending on what I'm doing. If I played FPSs instead of mostly MMOs and RTSs, I'd probably use the top end more often.


----------



## The Solutor

Anyone here can tell me the exact weight of the RAT 9 (w/o the additional weights, i mean) ?


----------



## Defiler

Got my RAT back in action. Just a few things I noticed...

The thumb buttons have a cheaper 'clicky' sound and feel to them from my original which had a a more muted 'click'. Also, I don't know if it's because it's a new mouse but, it seems to be much smoother than what I recall my old one being.

Speaking of being smoother...I came across these if anyone is interested.

Corepad Skatez PRO for RAT 3,5,7, and 9


----------



## He||

That click is one of the things I dislike most about the rat 7 I have. Its ok when I'm using it, but when someone else is on the computer it is soooo f'n annoying!
Don't get me wrong, this mouse kicks ass, but there are a few problems I have with it. Just personal issues though, nothing that would make me not recommend it.


----------



## Hellcat13

I got one!!







Came today got it all customized. I have the wing-shaped pinky rest, raised palm rest, and thumb rest is swung all the way out and is pulled all the way back. Yea, I have the most awkward hands, long fingers and a short thumb. First gaming mouse


----------



## Hellcat13

They'res my image!!

http://yfrog.com/z/gye3wacj


----------



## Arkonos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellcat13;13092228*
> They'res my image!!
> 
> http://yfrog.com/z/gye3wacj


I get the error: No input file specified.

I'd be interested if they did something with the pinky-wing, it's one of the main features I bought the RAT7 for, but unusable since it's hurts my pinky.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellcat13;13092228*
> They'res my image!!
> 
> http://yfrog.com/z/gye3wacj


Image not showing for me either.


----------



## Komder

Add me to the list...


----------



## Defiler

List updated.


----------



## The Solutor

My R.A.T. 9 is on its way, i bought it even if its weight seem a classified value. (I presume is around 200 grams)


----------



## Defiler

I just added everyone's images to the list and I just realized something...there are 10 people who have not uploaded an image. So, I am calling you all out!









3. BiruZ - _*R.A.T.*_ 7
6. XanderDylan - _*R.A.T.*_ 3
7. TheSubtleKnife - _*R.A.T.*_ 5
8. Rojoel - _*R.A.T.*_ 7
9. PaulWog - _*R.A.T.*_ 7
10. F2 Components - _*R.A.T.*_ 5
11. vdek - _*R.A.T.*_ 7
13. 13thirty7 - _*R.A.T.*_ 7
14. harajyuks - _*R.A.T.*_ 5
16. JohnDProb - _*R.A.T.*_ 7

Please post an image of your RAT or I will take DRASTIC MEASURES (doesn't that sound terrifying?). Seriously though. Please post an image so we can all enjoy the goodness that is the RAT.


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:


> here are 10 people who have not uploaded an image


They aren't real rodents, they share all the same DNA, so supposedly they looks all the same.


----------



## BradleyW

Just ordered my Cyborg RAT 3. Very exited. Comes tuesday. Looks great, with heatpipe design too!


----------



## MrAdam5

Best. Mouse. Ever.
Only thing I don't like is how fast the "precision-aim" button decal and paint on the screw wore off.

R.A.T. 7


----------



## BradleyW

Am glad toosee that you guy's like the RATS. I am very exited for my RAT 3. I've always used old generic mice so this RAT3 will be a huge upgrade for me


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del




----------



## Defiler

List updated. Congrats to Ctrl+Alt+Del for being member #50! Sorry, I don't have a prize but oh well.


----------



## Traxion

I have that mousepad CTRLALTDEL but found that it doesn't track well. That's a great picture though, I love the shadowing.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

I want to join your ranks but I can't decide between the 7 and the 9


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


List updated. Congrats to Ctrl+Alt+Del for being member #50! Sorry, I don't have a prize but oh well.










Well ill just put that into my siggy then LOLZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Traxion*


I have that mousepad CTRLALTDEL but found that it doesn't track well. *That's a great picture though, I love the shadowing*.


Thanks its gonna be my avatar

I find that during photo work the control side offers somewhat better movement.

BFBC2 plays well with the speed side

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*


I want to join your ranks but I can't decide between the 7 and the 9


skip the 9 go for the 7 its cheaper and basically the same. Battery life suffered on mine so i returned it and the 7...never happier!









and one more angle on the RAT


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ctrl+Alt+Del*


*snip*
skip the 9 go for the 7 its cheaper and basically the same. Battery life suffered on mine so i returned it and the 7...never happier!










Hey, thanks for the near immediate response!







and I'll do just that, I've grown tired of wireless things anyhow


----------



## lukester

ive got the Rat 7 mouse from my sponsor pretty sick!!


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lukester*


ive got the Rat 7 mouse from my sponsor pretty sick!!


my sponsor just takes my booze away























Quote:



Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*


Hey, thanks for the near immediate response!







and I'll do just that, I've grown tired of wireless things anyhow










NP man...I came from a MX anywhere to the G700 to the RAT9 and now im in a RAT7


----------



## Rabbs

Well count me in







Pic is little old, but i changed my pieces on mine, and the pad looks bigger in person.


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rabbs*


Well count me in








Pic is little old, but i changed my pieces on mine, and the pad looks bigger in person.











looks like a huge pad lol, eww at Amnesia should have Dead Space 2 sitting there


----------



## Bassdoken

Amnesia is better, in my opinion. DS2 is just more of the same old crap. It's not really horror. It's more of a shock and awe thing, just without the awe.


----------



## BradleyW

My RAT will be here in 3 hours!


----------



## Scytus

What works better for the RAT mouse, pad-wise?

Hard or Soft?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scytus;13186323*
> What works better for the RAT mouse, pad-wise?
> 
> Hard or Soft?


Hard i would say.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scytus;13186323*
> What works better for the RAT mouse, pad-wise?
> 
> Hard or Soft?


This is the pad i have works damn good with my rat 7 i have no problems at all, and the pad is silicone


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;13185374*
> looks like a huge pad lol, eww at Amnesia should have Dead Space 2 sitting there


I had played dead space 2 on console. I loved dead space 1 better, but dead space 2 was damn good as well. BUT when it comes to horror amnesia blows them out the park man. Hell i have a hard time just playing amnesia when it day light outside let alone at night lmao. You can call me a P***Y, but you are what you love to eat









*EDIT* *Sorry for double post its 7am lol*


----------



## BradleyW

Is there anything i should know about setting up my new rat 3? Comes in 2-3hours.


----------



## Scytus

The thing I fear of hard surfaces is that "sanding" noise..I rather have it dead silent. I was thinking of the Razer Vespula, but I have no idea what kind of pad that is xD

Or the "Speed" Goliathus


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13186470*
> Is there anything i should know about setting up my new rat 3? Comes in 2-3hours.


How come you didn't get the rat 7? But uh i had no problems getting my rat set up. Just plug her up, and then use the disc to install the software. You can use the software to make different profiles, and there are 3 different modes at least on mine.


----------



## BradleyW

I have a table cloth over my table and i just run the mice over that. Silent, hard and very good contact.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs;13186486*
> How come you didn't get the rat 7? But uh i had no problems getting my rat set up. Just plug her up, and then use the disc to install the software. You can use the software to make different profiles, and there are 3 different modes at least on mine.


The price. It's just a mouse. I have used old cheap $5 mice so this is a mega mega upgrade for me. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13186496*
> The price. It's just a mouse. I have used old cheap $5 mice so this is a mega mega upgrade for me. Thanks for the info.


When i ordered my rat 7 it was only $75 on newegg, and so i jumped all over it cause i wanted it bad lol. But the sniper button on rat 7 is AWESOME, and the changeable weights are awesome too. Plus it's 5600 DPI compared to the 3200 DPI, i hope your rat comes with the case that holds the interchangeable parts.


----------



## BradleyW

Well, like i said, i use old crap mice and still get 30 kill streaks lol, so am sure the RAT 3 will be perfect for me. I have also over 3k sniper kills on BFBC2 without a sniper button lol







That's a great price you got your for! It's £120 in the UK.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13186530*
> Well, like i said, i use old crap mice and still get 30 kill streaks lol, so am sure the RAT 3 will be perfect for me. I have also over 3k sniper kills on BFBC2 without a sniper button lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great price you got your for! It's £120 in the UK.


Holy smokes i didn't know it was that much in the UK. And yeah if you did that good on a normal mouse - then yeah the RAT 3 will be perfect for you, and like you said a HUGE upgrade. Either way it's a win win.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs;13186550*
> Holy smokes i didn't know it was that much in the UK. And yeah if you did that good on a normal mouse - then yeah the RAT 3 will be perfect for you, and like you said a HUGE upgrade. Either way it's a win win.


Cheers buddy, and yeah everything is very expensive in the UK now. I loved the 2.1 exchange rate beweeen US $ and UK £. Everything was half the price of the US prices, now we have to pay more than what you guy's do lol!


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13186569*
> Cheers buddy, and yeah everything is very expensive in the UK now. I loved the 2.1 exchange rate beweeen US $ and UK £. Everything was half the price of the US prices, now we have to pay more than what you guy's do lol!


Hell as bad as our economy is - you'd think our prices would be sky high lol, or maybe I'm looking at it the wrong way.


----------



## anichols7

Where do I sign in?


----------



## BradleyW

It's just arrived. Plugged in and working fine


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs;13185023*
> Well count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs;13185023*
> ...and the pad looks bigger in person.


That's what she said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anichols7;13187010*
> Where do I sign in?


You just did.









List updated!


----------



## BradleyW

My RAT is full of patches and finger prints already! How do i clean this mouse?


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Is $99.99 the usual price of the 7? I found it out of stock for 79 in a couple places.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;13188272*
> Is $99.99 the usual price of the 7? I found it out of stock for 79 in a couple places.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I would say around $75 would be the norm. I think most people paid that for their 7.


----------



## BradleyW

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## anichols7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13188202*
> My RAT is full of patches and finger prints already! How do i clean this mouse?


http://www.techsoup.org/learningcenter/hardware/page4786.cfm

For real tho, alcohol on a swab will work just fine.


----------



## BradleyW

And it will not cause any damage to the surface? It seems a very odd surface that reacts to anything when touched.


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


And it will not cause any damage to the surface? It seems a very odd surface that reacts to anything when touched.


Test in a inconspicuous place first

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ctrl+Alt+Del*


Test in a inconspicuous place first

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


What do you guy's use?


----------



## narmour

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well, like i said, i use old crap mice and still get 30 kill streaks lol, so am sure the RAT 3 will be perfect for me. I have also over 3k sniper kills on BFBC2 without a sniper button lol







That's a great price you got your for! It's Â£120 in the UK.


Dude, I got my RAT 7 for Â£70 brand new, there are some for Â£65 is you shop around. Where did you get Â£120 from.


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What do you guy's use?


microfibre cloth...nothing more. i clean it after every use, so really once a day


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ctrl+Alt+Del*


microfibre cloth...nothing more. i clean it after every use, so really once a day


Same stuff that comes with modern flat screen TV's?


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Same stuff that comes with modern flat screen TV's?


Pretty much; although you can find microfibre hand/shop towels in just about every hardware, home goods, or automotive shop.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luchog*


Pretty much; although you can find microfibre hand/shop towels in just about every hardware, home goods, or automotive shop.


rep. Thank you. rep to others who helped also.


----------



## Rabbs

You guys also need to make sure to keep your mouse pad clean from lent & etc. The laser lens on the rat isn't like the normal ole laser mouse, i use a TV/computer screen cloth to keep my silicone pad clean.


----------



## MrAdam5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs;13195395*
> You guys also need to make sure to keep your mouse pad clean from lent & etc. The laser lens on the rat isn't like the normal ole laser mouse, i use a TV/computer screen cloth to keep my silicone pad clean.


This.
I never used to use a mouse pad at all. So when I got my RAT the laser was collecting dust and other surface dwellers like crazy and I'd have to clean it very frequently. Since then I've been using a Goliathus mat and haven't had that problem anymore... bottom of my mouse has never been so clean either.


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13194560*
> Same stuff that comes with modern flat screen TV's?


yes same stuff....in fact i suggest you buy an LCD cleaning kit for your LCD anyways. you can find them at Bestbuy, Fry's, Micro Center, or any computer store


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs;13195395*
> You guys also need to make sure to keep your mouse pad clean from lent & etc. The laser lens on the rat isn't like the normal ole laser mouse, i use a TV/computer screen cloth to keep my silicone pad clean.


I can't see a visible lasor with this mouse. It's very cool i might add.


----------



## BradleyW

http://www.overclock.net/mice/995675...se-cyborg.html


----------



## migoffs

hi, this is my Cyrborg Rat 7 by madcatz..


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## CalypsoRaz

Newegg finally got the 7s back in stock. I ordered one with overnight shipping ^_^

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*


Newegg finally got the 7s back in stock. I ordered one with overnight shipping ^_^

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


How much did you get it for? When i ordered mine on newegg i paid $75 free ship.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

It was $75 for the mouse, 103 all together. But I'm impatient lol. I'm going to see if the pad I currently have works with it along with redoing my desk.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*


It was $75 for the mouse, 103 all together. But I'm impatient lol. I'm going to see if the pad I currently have works with it along with redoing my desk.


Well you came in luck cause the RAT 7 is now $94 on the egg.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rabbs*


Well you came in luck cause the RAT 7 is now $94 on the egg.


Wow, you're not joking. I thought maybe I had ordered the wrong one. But nope, I got quite lucky


----------



## Rogue71

please do not add me to this club...
returned my rat9 today. after 4 days of intense testing my hand can honestly say the ergonomics on this mouse just plain suck ass. the design looks cool but its lacking in many ways that make this release a failure imo.

pros:

* looks badass
* wireless
* rechargeable
* good build quality
* adjustable

cons:

* ergonomics are horrible....the adjustable palm rest is fine...but the other half of the mouse needs to be re-designed to be a half hump to support the fingers and mid-hand. ( just raise the middle of the mouse...it isnt too difficult.
* battery life is ok, but far from good
* thumb rest is way too small...i dont know anyone that has thumbs the size of pencils...this design is just plain stupid.it needs to be wider so you dont keep cliking the forward back buttons. on top of that, it needs and natural indent to cradle the thumb so you can easily move the mouse around with a loose grip, instead of having to grip it tightly.
*pinky rest is too small....this needs to support 2 fingers. it should have a slight wave and be about twice as large with some sort of grip rubber to enhance grip and comfort.
* pinky fin addon rest is not designed properly.... this looks like it was designed to soley support the pinky. most people use 2 fingers on the top and use the 2 fingers on the side...not just 1. this needs to be re-designed to accomodate this. as it stands now its pretty useless as it gouges your finger.

quite honestly this mouse is one of those " so close yet so far" things. my recommendations are pretty much common sense. the sad thing is they could have truely taken the trophy of ultimate mouse if they had in fact designed it properly. at this point its not much more than a cool looking gimmick mouse that specializes in giving you hand cramps and hand/wrist problems.
there are so few really top end mice these days. i hope they revise the design so they can actually make an awesome mouse.

so now im off to test out a razer mamba for a week and see how that feels....


----------



## The Solutor

My rat 9 arrived today, used it for 5 minutes then the receiver died.

Very good for a product payed almost 100€


----------



## Rabbs

Should of went with wired


----------



## The Solutor

BTW, is a decent mouse but full of dumb choices.

The idea is great, the realization is really poor really my old M705, a 30/40$ mouse is way better in ergonomics, and "a bit" better on the battery lasting side (3 years v.s. 8 hours).

I bought the rat just out of couriosity, the story ended in the worst way, I dont like a lot it, and it is also broken.


----------



## Rogue71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Solutor*


BTW, is a decent mouse but full of dumb choices.

The idea is great, the realization is really poor really my old M705, a 30/40$ mouse is way better in ergonomics, and "a bit" better on the battery lasting side (3 years v.s. 8 hours).

I bought the rat just out of couriosity, the story ended in the worst way, I dont like a lot it, and it is also broken.


well obviously you got a lemon. so get a new one and give it a fair shot. the ergonomics are different, and will take some getting used to for some. coming from a logitech mx revolution ive noticed i have to use a slightly different grip, but i know ill get used to it after a while, and with all the choices i have im sure it wont take long to find a good fit. its not perfect, but it is a good mouse. battery life isnt what it should be. a single charge should last for days. my first test run on one battery lasted about a day of moderate to heavy use. not horrible but defintely not very good either. you have to remember that there is no such thing as a perfect mouse.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

the ergonomics in the RAT5-9 are horrible

but with time Im getting use to it, sometimes I even forget about it


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13232684*
> the ergonomics in the RAT5-9 are horrible
> 
> but with time Im getting use to it, sometimes I even forget about it


I thought my RAT7 was bad at first, uncomfortable and painful. After I spent a couple of weeks tweaking the various adjustments to fit my hand, and adjusting my hand position to treat it as a 3-button instead of a 2-button like i'm used to, I found it to be one of the most comfortable pointing devices I've ever owned (beaten only by the Logitech Trackman MarbleFX).

The only issue I still have is the weight; but I'm getting used to that.


----------



## Rogue71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13232684*
> the ergonomics in the RAT5-9 are horrible
> 
> but with time Im getting use to it, sometimes I even forget about it


yea i know what u mean. with a few adjustments to the body and the wrist rest we could have both ergonomics and a custom fit. first thing is the wrist rest, which isnt a wrist rest, more like a palm rest. this should be elevated at the left side. the front part of the mouse could also be raised in the middle to form more of a hump. lastly i think the palm rest should be elongated a bit so i doesnt feel like youve got your hand on a ball. ohhh yea. madcatz.....some numnuts forgot to make the thumb rest textured like the optional pinky rest.gripping this mouse isnt as natural as it should be. and it should be a bit bigger. accidental buttons cliks are happening...wouldnt hurt to make it a bit bigger in the fin also.

i hope version 2 makes this a better thing.


----------



## Defiler

List updated.

Great pics, guys. Keep it up.


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Hi. I am interested in purchasing the R.A.T. 7 for myself but I have a few questions.

How is it for people with small hands? My hands aren't very small, just small. From what I can gather, some people with small hands just adjust it to suit their needs but I'm reading a lot of reviews with people saying it was too big or too wide for them. Can anyone give me a heads up before I buy it? I was really excited about this but I will have no use for it if it is too big for me or if I have to play palm-grip (I am a claw-grip or fingertip-grip, depending on mouse/mouse pad).

Also, is the Sniper feature for real or gimmicky? Is the button hard to reach while in a heated FPS match, like I've read a few places? That was the biggest appeal for me on this besides being able to design it exactly for my hand.

If this mouse is not right for me I will buy a G9X. Please inform me. Thank you.


----------



## reaper~

^ IMO, R.A.T. 7 should be fine for people with smaller hands since you can adjust the mouse extensively. I used to own a G9 and have no problem adjusting to the R.A.T. 7 (I'm a claw-grip also).

As for that Sniper feature, to me, it's just a gimmick. I've never used the darn thing and like you said, it is too far to reach comfortably unless you have large hands.

Good luck with whichever you choose and maybe you should just buy both and return the one you don't like.


----------



## un-nefer

I've just recently purchased a rat7 and I'm having an problems with the cursor/pointer automatically moving around on the screen when the mouse is still - basically the cursor/pointer will slowly move down/up/sideways on the screen until it hits the edge. Even when using it, it will do this and you have to fight against the direction it is moving.

I initially thought it might have been the mouse pad, so I purchased a SteelSeries QCK+ and it is still doing it?

Does this mouse only work with very specific mouse pads or is this a problem with the sensor or the software?

Any help appreciated, because when it does sit still, it is an awesome mouse.


----------



## reaper~

^ I've had a similar issue on my R.A.T. 7 before (cursor would move erratically). What I found was the laser had some dust on it. I took Q-Tip and rubbing alcohol then cleaned the laser. After that the RAT 7 worked fine so you might wanna try cleaning the laser to see what happens.

Also this was suggested by a Mad Catz rep when I first emailed him about this particular problem.


----------



## un-nefer

I've done that. Also tried blowing it and it still does it. So it has to be something else surely?


----------



## reaper~

Try it with a different mouse pad first and if it's still doing it then yours probably has bad sensors or something. PTE are known to have issues.


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Wow, he just bought the mouse and it's already giving him problems. I thought they had come out with a new line that had fixed those issues? Bad apple?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deverica Wolf;13327217*
> Hi. I am interested in purchasing the R.A.T. 7 for myself but I have a few questions.
> 
> How is it for people with small hands? My hands aren't very small, just small. From what I can gather, some people with small hands just adjust it to suit their needs but I'm reading a lot of reviews with people saying it was too big or too wide for them. Can anyone give me a heads up before I buy it? I was really excited about this but I will have no use for it if it is too big for me or if I have to play palm-grip (I am a claw-grip or fingertip-grip, depending on mouse/mouse pad).
> 
> Also, is the Sniper feature for real or gimmicky? Is the button hard to reach while in a heated FPS match, like I've read a few places? That was the biggest appeal for me on this besides being able to design it exactly for my hand.
> 
> If this mouse is not right for me I will buy a G9X. Please inform me. Thank you.


I consider myself to have hands between small and medium and the mouse is perfect for me. I used to use a Copperhead for years and my RAT 7 is much more comfortable.

I wish the sniper button was further back on the mouse. I am a fingertip grip and it's just too far away to make it usable in FPS. In slower paced FPS I have used it (when I remembered it was there) and it was a nice feature to have but it should've been placed further back IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13327573*
> Try it with a different mouse pad first and if it's still doing it then yours probably has bad sensors or something. PTE are known to have issues.


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deverica Wolf;13328092*
> Wow, he just bought the mouse and it's already giving him problems. I thought they had come out with a new line that had fixed those issues? Bad apple?


Show me a company that never produced a lemon at one point or another.







It happens.


----------



## Traxion

Make sure to uninstall any old mouse drivers too. Those could possibly interfere with it in that way.


----------



## un-nefer

OK I think I fixed it









On the bottom of the RAT7 around the sensor hole is a circlular skid pad with a hole in the centre that is supposed to be aligned with the hole for the sensor.

But on mine, the skid pad was missaligned and so a small section of the skid pad was overhanging the hole for the sensor - I suspect that is why it was automatically moving in one direction all the time.

I removed the skid pad (use a thin knife/blade) and then stuck it back on again, making sure it was aligned properly so that no part of the skid pad covered the hole for the sensor.

Now the cursor/pointer stays dead still wherever I leave it - and is working great with my SteelSeries QCK+ mouse surface









I'm off to play some blops and see how it goes









Edit: For those wondering what I mean by "skid pad", I'm talking about the black circular pad that is around the hole for the sensor - being pointed to in this pic:


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Completely forgot to add my picture. Took a quick one.. and here's my 7:










I absolutely love this thing. Constant fluid motion and the precision aim button is amazing.


----------



## bigdog320

I'm thinking about buying the R.A.T 7 mouse and i have some Q for y'all

1. Hows the clicking how sensitive is the clicks and how good is it for sniping

2. how durable and reliable is the R.A.T 7 Should i buy it or should i not buy it?

3. Can you do macro for a example rapid fire?









4. Is it good for gaming i head it isn't









5. And last but not lest pros and cons


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdog320;13349609*
> I'm thinking about buying the R.A.T 7 mouse and i have some Q for y'all
> 
> 1. Hows the clicking how sensitive is the clicks and how good is it for sniping
> 
> 2. how durable and reliable is the R.A.T 7 Should i buy it or should i not buy it?
> 
> 3. Can you do macro for a example rapid fire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Is it good for gaming i head it isn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. And last but not lest pros and cons


its fine for sniping, you can adjust sensativity accordingly.

its durable and reliable, mine was thrown in a plastic bag in my trunk when i moved anf got squished by my tower when i turned corners, still like its brand new, works fine.

the program that comes with it allows key mapping, rapid fire im not so sure.

its an amazing gaming mouse once you get the feel for using it.


----------



## Dr.X

yes you can macro rapid fire. I have one set to pull my pistol unload the clip and switch back to main.


----------



## bigdog320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.X;13349782*
> yes you can macro rapid fire. I have one set to pull my pistol unload the clip and switch back to main.










Well if its durable and reliable and have a good sensitive clicks and i can use rapid fire to messed with my friends then i'm all for it

i really like the fact that the frame of the mice is steel









Sapphire HD 5850 1GB + R.A.T 7 + $215 = OWNAGE


----------



## supremo0824

id like to join lol
i just got my R.A.T. 3 last week along with a Cyborg V5 keyboard and a Cyborg V3 mouse pad.
ill put up some photos once i get home from work
we should also put up a Cyborg Community Club lol
just a thought =P


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdog320;13349609*
> I'm thinking about buying the R.A.T 7 mouse and i have some Q for y'all
> 
> 1. Hows the clicking how sensitive is the clicks and how good is it for sniping
> 
> 2. how durable and reliable is the R.A.T 7 Should i buy it or should i not buy it?
> 
> 3. Can you do macro for a example rapid fire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Is it good for gaming i head it isn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. And last but not lest pros and cons


I have the 5 but is the same body as the 7

1. Clicking is great, responsive and buttons feel high quality

2. Its a damn tank...all my gamer friends had logitech, razer and CM...and they look and feel like cheap plastic compared to the RAT

3. yes

4. yes its is

5. pros: beautiful and high quality, sensor is great for me and my cloth mouse pad

cons: horrible shape and it weight a lot...and I mean A LOT


----------



## BradleyW

Cyborg 3 is awesome, good buy!


----------



## k0rnh0li0

i'm still not on the list what do i have to do to prove that i have a ratz 9!?!?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0;13373952*
> i'm still not on the list what do i have to do to prove that i have a ratz 9!?!?


Did you post the pic of your R.A.T. 9? I believe that's the requirement from OP.


----------



## bigdog320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13369894*
> I have the 5 but is the same body as the 7
> 
> 1. Clicking is great, responsive and buttons feel high quality
> 
> 2. Its a damn tank...all my gamer friends had logitech, razer and CM...and they look and feel like cheap plastic compared to the RAT
> 
> 3. yes
> 
> 4. yes its is
> 
> 5. pros: beautiful and high quality, sensor is great for me and my cloth mouse pad
> 
> cons: horrible shape and it weight a lot...and I mean A LOT


Thanks bro for the info just bought the R.A T 7 alone with the SAPPHIRE HD 5850 1GB And its coming today well later on today lol.

Well here it is and i like it just got to get use to it so yeah add me to the list bro


----------



## LT_WaTchd0g

Hey ppl









This is my first post, i registered only to join the club hehe


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiancoRossi;13383735*
> Hey ppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post, i registered only to join the club hehe


Welcome to OCN!


----------



## LT_WaTchd0g

thank you









OCN = *O*ver*C*lock.*N*et ?

(dumb question i know)


----------



## reaper~

^ Yes, yes it is.


----------



## qUAan

Rat 9 sucks for me. Too much of a drag on surface. So used to using logitech g5. I tried the rat9, 7 logitech g500,700.
Nope
Going back to g5


----------



## LT_WaTchd0g

I've read it has a pretty faulty sensor, and the fact is, i have to agree.

The Philips Twin Eye:gunner: is not making my day usually.


----------



## The Solutor

World is strange, my rat 9 worked for just 15 mins but I had the time to test something.

I found it's ergonomics odd (to say the best), but I was absolutely amazed by its gliding capability and the traceability of the sensor


----------



## LT_WaTchd0g

The ergonomics are great, just take some time to get used to it.

Google/Youtube "Twin Eye Sensor problems" and you'll find out what i'm talking about.

I've had Z-axis freeze, X-axis freeze, drop by 50% of the DPI, and this happens 1-2 times a day, sometimes even more; from 2000 to 1000 DPI, and so on.

Sometimes froze completely, only the right click was working, it didn't work even after i had turned it on/off, i had to restart the pc to get it running properly again.

As i said before, this is a general Philips Twin Eye problem, it's not specific to just a few mice, and this being said,
i still LOVE IT BABY!!!


----------



## The Solutor

I read about this problems before buying the mouse, so was the my first test, and although i had really very few time before the receiver death I haven't noticed nothing about the problem mentioned.

I just noticed that the RAT worked flawlessly on a pair of black jeans I have, where no sensor worked well, (excluding the bluetrack).

BTW I have to wait for the replacement for a final opinion.


----------



## LT_WaTchd0g

Do the pick-up test, that's 100% present.


----------



## The Solutor

Sadly not on a dead mouse....


----------



## LT_WaTchd0g

I meant after you get your replacement.


----------



## The Solutor

I was just joking...


----------



## LT_WaTchd0g

Then my bad














This is what i'm talking about, the Razer Imperator has the same sensor the ratz have.

PS - This thread has 55 pages now, i'm sorry if i double post some things but it's a whole lot of reading to do so if i do double post i'm sorry about it


----------



## noak

Did anyone else have a problem with the mouse wheel breaking?


----------



## LT_WaTchd0g

How did you manage to do that exactly? :|


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiancoRossi*


The ergonomics are great, just take some time to get used to it.


And take the time and effort to adjust it to fit. Mine was terrible out of the box, and I seriously considered returning/reselling it, it felt so bad.

About a month and a lot of fine-tuning later, I love it. It feels completely natural, and is more comfortable than any other pointing device I've ever used (with one exception). Taking all of the weights off of it helped, since it's pretty damned heavy all on its own; although I may put one or two back on to adjust the balance a little. The weight isn't nearly as much of an issue as when I started. Partly because I've gotten used to it; and partly because I don't have to lift the thing five inches off the surface every time I want to move it, like I did with the cheapass Logitech mouse I was using.


----------



## LT_WaTchd0g

My tuning is like this:

- no weights
- the left thingie is loosen to the max
- the right thingie is the slim one
- the top thingie is the soft one dragged back to the max

I come from the G9, and that was one hell of a mouse as to the comfort,
but after i got used to this baby, there ain't no other mouse.








Once you go R.A.T. you never go back hehe


----------



## eosgreen

bout to get mine in a few days BUT IF THERE IS MOUSE ACCELERATION IM GONNA ****IN FLIP


----------



## Grief

I went from a 300 DPI mouse up to a 5600 DPI mouse...needless to say the transition took a few days, K/D went down in BC2. Now that I've gotten used to it, I'm better then ever before.

The customization is awesome, I have a huge hand so its nice to expand the mouse as I see fit so the buttons are right where they should be. I got the anti-pinky drag installed as well, once you get used to this mouse you won't go back.

Model: RAT 7


----------



## eosgreen

it has mouse acceleration and the "customization" wasnt done very well

you cant get the side that far up and the back cant increase in width

overall an attempt at something that falls short

returning mine


----------



## JohnDProb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eosgreen*


it has mouse acceleration and the "customization" wasnt done very well

you cant get the side that far up and the back cant increase in width

overall an attempt at something that falls short

returning mine


you do realise you can turn MA off right?


----------



## JohnDProb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razzvan08*


The ergonomics are great, just take some time to get used to it.

Google/Youtube "Twin Eye Sensor problems" and you'll find out what i'm talking about.

I've had Z-axis freeze, X-axis freeze, drop by 50% of the DPI, and this happens 1-2 times a day, sometimes even more; from 2000 to 1000 DPI, and so on.

Sometimes froze completely, only the right click was working, it didn't work even after i had turned it on/off, i had to restart the pc to get it running properly again.

As i said before, this is a general Philips Twin Eye problem, it's not specific to just a few mice, and this being said,
i still LOVE IT BABY!!!










fastest solution to your problem is get a different mousepad, when i use mine on my desk, dark/black wood it jumps like crazy, i put it on my pad and no problems

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuu i double posted :/


----------



## Zargotan

Hey guys, just got my rat 7 and im loving it so far, except i got a little issue. The thumbwheel of the mouse does not roll steady. When i roll it a few times it kind of gets stuck and become really hard to roll and if i keep rolling, it gets easy to roll all of a sudden. DOes anyone else have an issue with the thumbwheel scroll on the side like that ? The scroll itself is working but it gets "stuck" somehow and becomes hard to roll sometimes...


----------



## LT_WaTchd0g

When i first got my 9-er i had the exact same problems. But i had to return it because of a faulty battery, it just wouldn't charge. And the same day i returned it, got a new one, and it didn't show those issues anymore, this one works fine.

Cheers to the dead battery


----------



## Zargotan

So i should return it and get a replacement ? I got it like 3 days ago anyways...


----------



## LT_WaTchd0g

I'm not sure those issues are guarantee eligible.
Told you, my luck was the dead battery.

If you got it via mail, you should have 10 days no questions asked return policy.

But if you purchased it in person from the shop, they might not want to change it for you,
because you should have tested it there.

Give it a try anyway, but hurry up, and don't forget to test it, or have it tested regarding these issues.


----------



## Zargotan

I bought it from NCIX in person. I think its 15 days exchange.


----------



## LT_WaTchd0g

I wouldn't know, i'm from Europe.

And while you're at it, check the batteries too, you never know.


----------



## Zargotan

Its a RAT 7, not RAT 9, and no batteries.


----------



## LT_WaTchd0g

Oh yes, my bad







)

You're in luck then... you got yours attached...
sometimes i'm afraid of it transforming itself and come to kill me when i sleep







)

So i just switch it off everytime i go to bed lol


----------



## Mikrouwel

Mine should arrive tomorrow























Will post up pics then


----------



## Shrimpykins

Just ordered a R.A.T. 9 with free 2-day shipping from Amazon, should be here Thursday.

Anyone got any suggestions for a good mouse pad? If I could find a mat that would cover the area of the keyboard and mouse it would be even better because with the limited space I have, if the mouse pad is too big, only one side of the keyboard rests on it and it throws the keyboard off balance to where it has a lean and all 4 contact points don't actually touch the desk.


----------



## Mikrouwel

I got the GLIDE 7 Mouse Pad and its HUGE, but not big enough to cover both KB and Mouse. I don't mine the one side lifted a bit.

I like the fact that its 6mm thick and so its real comfy









PS: Any mouse pad you don't want push off the edge of the desk and let it hang


----------



## Defiler

Updated he list. I just got an email now saying someone posted here. But it looks like we've had a lot of activity.

Sorry for the delay.

BTW, if you guys haven't done so yet, start folding for OCN!!!








*Chimp Challenge Recruitment 5th-15th May 2011 OCN vs The World*


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*


Anyone got any suggestions for a good mouse pad? If I could find a mat that would cover the area of the keyboard and mouse it would be even better because with the limited space I have, if the mouse pad is too big, only one side of the keyboard rests on it and it throws the keyboard off balance to where it has a lean and all 4 contact points don't actually touch the desk.


I'm using the Saitek V.5. and I'm quite happy with it. Not quite as big as you're looking for, but I haven't seen a mouse surface that is. It's a lot thinner than most (being mostly a bit aluminium plate), so it shouldn't cause as much of a problem with the keyboard.


----------



## MrAdam5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*


Anyone got any suggestions for a good mouse pad? If I could find a mat that would cover the area of the keyboard and mouse it would be even better because with the limited space I have, if the mouse pad is too big, only one side of the keyboard rests on it and it throws the keyboard off balance to where it has a lean and all 4 contact points don't actually touch the desk.


Razer makes the Goliathus pad is extra long size, in both speed and control editions.

Control

Speed


----------



## GTR Mclaren

RAT brothers I need help

I want to see pics of the rat 7 with the rubber grip

I mean this:










what I want to see if that grip had the normal curve (in that pic look that way) and not the backward curve like the normal grip


----------



## MrAdam5

Do you mean the palm grip? All 3 pieces that come with the 7 are the exact same shape, with the exception of one being raised.

That 1st picture is a little misleading. The angles make it look like it reaches up higher on the one side, but its not actually doing that.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


what I want to see if that grip had the normal curve (in that pic look that way) and not the backward curve like the normal grip.


You mean like this? Sorry about the dust.


----------



## Defiler

The rubber grip has the same shape, height, etc.


----------



## Defiler

Got some cool news for you guys. I saw this on the RAT Owners club on FaceBook.

UPDATE: RAT Owners! Interested in a FREE Cyborg RAT T-Shirt? Be sure to sign-up for the RAT Owners Newsletter. Details will be provided next week exclusively to our subscribers. Everyone in our e-mail list can receive a FREE Cyborg RAT T-Shirt! (Note we can only ship to the U.S., Canada, UK, France, and Germany).

Gotta love free T-shirts! Here is the link to sign up!

http://cyborggaming.com/RATOwnersClub/signup.asp

And a pic of the shirt. Looks pretty rad.


----------



## reaper~

Signed up. Nothing beats a free t-shirt. lol


----------



## Shrimpykins

Just got my R.A.T. 9 in today, it's definately a different feel.

I am used to using my pointing finger as my left click and my middle finger as my right but with this mouse it almost forces you to use your middle finger for the scroll only.


----------



## Geemaa

What do those knobs do? That mouse looks insane


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins;13480625*
> Just got my R.A.T. 9 in today, it's definately a different feel.
> 
> I am used to using my pointing finger as my left click and my middle finger as my right but with this mouse it almost forces you to use your middle finger for the scroll only.


It took me a little while to get used to that too. It helps that I've used 3-button mice on Unix systems in the past, and the scroll wheel also functions as a button, so it was simply a matter of re-learning the hand position.

I actually prefer that. Going back to a crappy, narrow 2-button mouse at work is really annoying after getting use to the R.A.T. at home.


----------



## darthjoe229

Hey guys, quick question: Does the RAT7 have any benefits over the RAT5 besides more pieces to customize it with?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*


Hey guys, quick question: Does the RAT7 have any benefits over the RAT5 besides more pieces to customize it with?


That and R.A.T. 7 has 5600 dpi whereas R.A.T. 5 has 4000 dpi (link to spec).


----------



## darthjoe229

Worth it? I game, but I'm not super hardcore about it. Looking to get a new one in the next month or so, and I love my friend's R.A.T. 5


----------



## BradleyW

I game on the slowest DPI settings with my RAT 3. Heavy controls is what i prefer.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Today after hours using a cheapo mouse in my University.....horrible but zero grip problems

and now with just 20 minutes using my RAT...my wrist is cramped

I give up...









sorry rat brothers


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


Today after hours using a cheapo mouse in my University.....horrible but zero grip problems

and now with just 20 minutes using my RAT...my wrist is cramped

I give up...









sorry rat brothers


Makes my arm and shoulder hurt but i love how this mouse looks


----------



## Scrappy

R.A.T. 7, if you wouldn't mind adding me to the list
5600dpi, What can I say I like being able to jump across 2 screens with only 2 inches of movement
Pay no attention to the pad under the mouse
And I feel like I'm stalking Reaper


----------



## bigdog320

You, May want add this to your thread. This, is for ubuntu users that are having problems with their R.A.T 7 mouse.

Steps to get R.A.T 7 working: under ubuntu

1) Open terminal

2) Type (without quotes) "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (Enter password if needed)

3) In the text file that opens up, add this to the bottom:

Section "InputClass"
Identifier "Mouse Remap"
MatchProduct "Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.7 Mouse"
MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4 5 6 7 2 9 10 11 12 0 0 0"
EndSection

4) Save file

5) Restart computer (or just restart the X server if you know how)

6) Use mouse!

Please, note that i didn't make this nor do i take full credit i just found it on ubuntu website i just thought this may be useful for ubuntu user.


----------



## Scrappy

I have not tried using my mouse yet in Ubuntu but thanks for the guide bigdog


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdog320;13486270*
> You, May want add this to your thread. This, is for ubuntu users that are having problems with their R.A.T 7 mouse.
> 
> Steps to get R.A.T 7 working: under ubuntu
> 
> 1) Open terminal
> 
> 2) Type (without quotes) "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (Enter password if needed)
> 
> 3) In the text file that opens up, add this to the bottom:
> 
> Section "InputClass"
> Identifier "Mouse Remap"
> MatchProduct "Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.7 Mouse"
> MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
> Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4 5 6 7 2 9 10 11 12 0 0 0"
> EndSection
> 
> 4) Save file
> 
> 5) Restart computer (or just restart the X server if you know how)
> 
> 6) Use mouse!
> 
> Please, note that i didn't make this nor do i take full credit i just found it on ubuntu website i just thought this may be useful for ubuntu user.


List updated and thanks for the info BigDog. It's been added to the first post. And repped!


----------



## Arkonos

Just remember that writing the NVIDIA XServerSettings to the X configuration file will remove the fix.
I tried to manually alter the file after nvidia has done its writing, but I get a black screen after i restart the X-server.
Currently I have to change the resolution each time I boot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;13488799*
> List updated and thanks for the info BigDog. It's been added to the first post. And repped!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkonos;12240068*
> That got fixed by either the recent Kernel update or this workaround:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528982&page=2


Curse you Defiler! Thine RAT shall be eaten by mice and be replaced by this abomination!


----------



## bigdog320

Quote:


> Curse you Defiler! Thine RAT shall be eaten by mice and be replaced by this abomination!


What the hell kind of mouse is that, it looks like a vagina


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkonos;13489392*
> curse you defiler! Thine rat shall be eaten by mice and be replaced by this abomination!


W T F? Lmao!


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*


Worth it? I game, but I'm not super hardcore about it. Looking to get a new one in the next month or so, and I love my friend's R.A.T. 5


I almost never use the 5600dpi settting; but I use the other three pretty regularly. If I was playing more FPSes, I'd probably use the highest setting more than I do.

I prefer the RAT7 just because of the greater customizability. I spent two weeks constantly tweaking it until it became comfortable; and now I can't imagine doing without it.


----------



## Intense

ok, anyone still questioning whether or not to get this mouse i say 100% get it. The durability of this mouse is amazing, i've had it for a good number of months now and there are no scratches or anything on the mouse, nothing broke, and its still working amazing. The PTE does have a few issues but most of them can be fixed by just blowing in the sensor real quick. and yes this mouse is VERY heavy, the frame makes it like that, luckily for me i love heavy mice and actually wish mine was heavier lol. and everyone saying the precision aim button is unreachable, well they probably have not seen the adjustment where u can slide the thumb rest back and forwards so that you can reach it better. i'd say this mouse is better over every razer, logitech, mionix, etc. mice you can buy. its just extremely comfortable and has so many customizations. i recently ordered a refurb Mamba off woot so i can do a comparison for yall.

tl;dr Get this mouse it's great, has great build quality, features, and performance.

P.S. be careful if you have a sub on your desk like me, when i play the heavy bass (dubstep) my desk vibrates and the laser freaks out causing the mouse to shoot across my screen like crazy


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;13499773*
> ok, anyone still questioning whether or not to get this mouse i say 100% get it. The durability of this mouse is amazing, i've had it for a good number of months now and there are no scratches or anything on the mouse, nothing broke, and its still working amazing. The PTE does have a few issues but most of them can be fixed by just blowing in the sensor real quick. and yes this mouse is VERY heavy, the frame makes it like that, luckily for me i love heavy mice and actually wish mine was heavier lol. and everyone saying the precision aim button is unreachable, well they probably have not seen the adjustment where u can slide the thumb rest back and forwards so that you can reach it better. i'd say this mouse is better over every razer, logitech, mionix, etc. mice you can buy. its just extremely comfortable and has so many customizations. i recently ordered a refurb Mamba off woot so i can do a comparison for yall.
> 
> tl;dr Get this mouse it's great, has great build quality, features, and performance.
> 
> P.S. be careful if you have a sub on your desk like me, when i play the heavy bass (dubstep) my desk vibrates and the laser freaks out causing the mouse to shoot across my screen like crazy


I love dubstep but it absolutely kills my mousing accuracy.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13499957*
> I love dubstep but it absolutely kills my mousing accuracy.


hahahah yea it does, i have to set sensitivity real low so i can actually use the mouse


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


hahahah yea it does, i have to set sensitivity real low so i can actually use the mouse


Just get a Hover mouse?


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jump3r*


Just get a Hover mouse?










I can just see myself letting go of that thing with a little bit too much force then Bam it's on the ground the whole lack of friction stopping it part kinda sucks lol


----------



## Mikrouwel

Hey Guys,

I have been having some tracking issues with my rat 7 and was about to RMA when I figured that the lazer was VERY sensitive to hair and dust etc.

I just blew on the hole were the lazer is and its perfect, perhaps worth adding in the original post for other n00bs like me









Mik


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikrouwel*


Hey Guys,

I have been having some tracking issues with my rat 7 and was about to RMA when I figured that the lazer was VERY sensitive to hair and dust etc.

I just blew on the hole were the lazer is and its perfect, perhaps worth adding in the original post for other n00bs like me









Mik










Yup, the only downside to these mice, I really need to get a can of compressed air.


----------



## BradleyW

The RAT series also has a lot of finderprints after use and shows the most slight area of sweat. It's a bugger to keep clean. Most marks go away over night but it attracts dust. Micro fibre cloth simply cleans the mouse without dammaging the surface. I've not had tracking issues and i play on table cloth which does have a lot of fibre/dust after a while.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I've not had tracking issues and i play on table cloth which does have a lot of fibre/dust after a while.


Lucky


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikrouwel*


Lucky










And best of all i have the cheaper version. RAT 3!


----------



## Mikrouwel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


And best of all i have the cheaper version. RAT 3!


Ah okay it makes sense, its the high dpi that exaggerates the impurities so.......


----------



## Scrappy

Yea, it's really bad in the RAT 7 and 9. More sensitive means more sensitive


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikrouwel*


Ah okay it makes sense, its the high dpi that exaggerates the impurities so.......










I think my mouse does 3200dpi.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Yea, it's really bad in the RAT 7 and 9. More sensitive means more sensitive










Yep that's what it means.
Also, i play on the 2nd DPI setting anyway. I hate fast DPI. No need for it.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I think my mouse does 3200dpi.

Yep that's what it means.
Also, i play on the 2nd DPI setting anyway. I hate fast DPI. No need for it.


i use 5600 DPI xD


----------



## Scrappy

^ same


----------



## Mikrouwel

Same







(just lower in game sensitivity







)


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikrouwel;13511310*
> I have been having some tracking issues with my rat 7 and was about to RMA when I figured that the lazer was VERY sensitive to hair and dust etc.
> 
> I just blew on the hole were the lazer is and its perfect, perhaps worth adding in the original post for other n00bs like me


Yeah, I have this same problem. The slightest bit of dust in the laser aperture and it goes all crazy.

I've also noticed that the glide pad around the aperture is often misaligned slightly, which can exacerbate the problem. Very careful removal and re-alignment of the pad will lessen the dust problem. Keeping a microfibre cloth handy to clean the RAT and the mousing surface is also a good idea (I keep several around for cleaning my monitors as well).


----------



## Mikrouwel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luchog;13516283*
> I've also noticed that the glide pad around the aperture is often misaligned slightly, which can exacerbate the problem. Very careful removal and re-alignment of the pad will lessen the dust problem.


Please explain further and perhaps could you show some pics, maybe that can also be added to first post


----------



## Shrimpykins

Took me a few days of heavy use but I think my hand has finally conformed to using the R.A.T. 9.

I agree with the sensitivity issues. I do some music production and I can't turn my speaker up very loud with having horrible tracking issues. On electronic tracks with more bass it's very noticeable to the point where I have to switch out to my G9 just to do anything.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikrouwel;13520325*
> Please explain further and perhaps could you show some pics, maybe that can also be added to first post


It was already brought up earlier in the thread. I just mentioned it again since I recently had the same problem.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*


Took me a few days of heavy use but I think my hand has finally conformed to using the R.A.T. 9.

I agree with the sensitivity issues. I do some music production and I can't turn my speaker up very loud with having horrible tracking issues. On electronic tracks with more bass it's very noticeable to the point where I have to switch out to my G9 just to do anything.


haha yeah, i dont have another mouse to switch to yet







my mamba from woot still hasn't shipped. i also got a huge cloth mat that hopefully can absorb the vibrations better than this Sphex sheet thing


----------



## UrbanSmooth

LOL, I was just about to start a new thread about this being the craziest-looking mouse that I've ever seen.

http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/rat9.htm


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


LOL, I was just about to start a new thread about this being the *most comfortable*-looking mouse that I've ever seen.

http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/rat9.htm


I fixed your post for you, you're welcome


----------



## UrbanSmooth

NOW BABY, YOU...YOU GOT WHAT I NEEEEEED!! BUT YOU SAY HE'S JUST A MOUSE...YOU SAY HE'S JUST A MOUSE!

OOOOHHHH, BABY.....!!!!!!!


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *urbansmooth*


now baby, you...you got what i neeeeeed!! But you say he's just a mouse...you say he's just a mouse!

Oooohhhh, baby.....!!!!!!!











nice!


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


haha yeah, i dont have another mouse to switch to yet







my mamba from woot still hasn't shipped. i also got a huge cloth mat that hopefully can absorb the vibrations better than this Sphex sheet thing


I got one of the Razer XL cloth mats and any amount of reasonable bass causes my cursor to jump all over the place. I seriously can't get any work done with that mouse if I have to listen to anything with bass in it.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*


I got one of the Razer XL cloth mats and any amount of reasonable bass causes my cursor to jump all over the place. I seriously can't get any work done with that mouse if I have to listen to anything with bass in it.


yea i got my goliathus extended in and it only dampens the vibrations a bit, but my mouse tracks great on it


----------



## Maxxa

I bought one of these the other night so with a little luck I might see it by Friday, I'm kinda stoked about the sniper button function.
Because I could save $30 from NCIX at the time I went with the R.A.T. 9 for wireless freedom lets hope the batteries aren't too bad. 
After doing some research about mouse surfaces I was leaning towards the Razer Scarab hard white plastic pad but ended up getting a Rocketfish aluminum pad for cost and availability.
I'm coming from 10+ years of using thumb roll trackball mice like the Logitech M570 so I hope I can adjust back to the standard format well.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxxa*


I bought one of these the other night so with a little luck I might see it by Friday, I'm kinda stoked about the sniper button function.
Because I could save $30 from NCIX at the time I went with the R.A.T. 9 for wireless freedom lets hope the batteries aren't too bad. 
After doing some research about mouse surfaces I was leaning towards the Razer Scarab hard white plastic pad but ended up getting a Rocketfish aluminum pad for cost and availability.
I'm coming from 10+ years of using thumb roll trackball mice like the Logitech M570 so I hope I can adjust back to the standard format well.


you won't regret getting the mouse







only reason i haven't gotten the Rat 9 is because its not hybrid wireless/wired


----------



## gizmo2200

i got a rat 7 aswell









heres a pic


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gizmo2200

is there any surface/mat that works best with rat7?


----------



## Scrappy

Non shiny and hard, other than that any standard mouse pad should be alright, any stiff gaming mouse pad will def work.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gizmo2200*


is there any surface/mat that works best with rat7?


I've seen pads that were banded "Cyborg" with the same face logo. None of them were what I was looking for but I would imagine they would be decent. I'll let you know how the rocketfish pad works when I get mine in the mail.


----------



## gadget_lova

Is there Anybody here use R.A.T with mionix propus 380? Is it track well on that pad?


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gadget_lova*


Is there Anybody here use R.A.T with mionix propus 380? Is it track well on that pad?


Any super mouse pad like that should work perfectly


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxxa*


I've seen pads that were banded "Cyborg" with the same face logo. None of them were what I was looking for but I would imagine they would be decent. I'll let you know how the rocketfish pad works when I get mine in the mail.


Cyborg the the company that makes R.A.T. so those better work well


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Cyborg the the company that makes R.A.T. so those better work well










Cyborg is the brand name, the company is Saitek,

I'm using the Cyborg v.5 pad with my R.A.T 7 and I'm very happy with it. I've only used it on the "precision" side, not the "speed" side; so I'm not sure how much difference there actually is.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Just ordered mine. Should get here tuesday sometime.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luchog*


Cyborg is the brand name, the company is Saitek,

I'm using the Cyborg v.5 pad with my R.A.T 7 and I'm very happy with it. I've only used it on the "precision" side, not the "speed" side; so I'm not sure how much difference there actually is.


>.> yea that, does it really need to be the Saitek Cyborg R.A.T. 7 though?







the Cyborg seems unnecessary.


----------



## Maxxa

I got mine today and it's impressive. It works flawlessly with the rocketfish aluminum mouse pad and the 5600 DPI is insane I use around 3600 and like 1000 for the sniper button.
I use the big pinky grip but I rest my ring finger in it and use my pinky as a tether to the mouse pad since it only takes subtle movements to use.
Still going to take some getting used to but I love the amount of customization it offers, took me a while to figure out where the allan key was hidden too.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa;13576567*
> I got mine today and it's impressive. It works flawlessly with the rocketfish aluminum mouse pad and the 5600 DPI is insane I use around 3600 and like 1000 for the sniper button.
> I use the big pinky grip but I rest my ring finger in it and use my pinky as a tether to the mouse pad since it only takes subtle movements to use.
> Still going to take some getting used to but I love the amount of customization it offers, took me a while to figure out where the allan key was hidden too.


I felt too stretched out doing that, I went to the grippy pinky rest and use the tips of my ring and pointer on the mousepad


----------



## Defiler

Just an FYI. I just got the email to sign up for the R.A.T. T-Shirt. Check your email, everyone!


----------



## reaper~

Yup, just got mine too. Free t-shirt ftw. lol


----------



## BountyHead

Where do you register your mouse i want a free shirt lol


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyHead;13578039*
> Where do you register your mouse i want a free shirt lol


Not sure if it's too late but here you go. Try and sign up anyway.


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13578081*
> Not sure if it's too late but here you go. Try and sign up anyway.


Doh lol


----------



## Intense

got my email too :3


----------



## BradleyW

signed up.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13577377*
> I felt too stretched out doing that, I went to the grippy pinky rest and use the tips of my ring and pointer on the mousepad


I found that the RAT is more comfortable and works better if I treated it like a Unix-style 3-button mouse: first finger left button, middle finger scroll wheel/dpi button, ring finger right button.


----------



## Pandaga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;13578081*
> Not sure if it's too late but here you go. Try and sign up anyway.


Thanks, definitely signed up


----------



## Intense

ive just realized how insane this mouse is, and how happy i am i bought it a while ago


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


ive just realized how *insanely awesome* this mouse is, and how happy i am i bought it a while ago


Fixed your post


----------



## manny123

Hey guys so I'm taking a look at the rat 9 and I was wondering since everyone owns one here can somebody give me an idea on how much the rat 9 weighs without any of the weights as I think the lithium battery weight and sturdy look of the mouse would be more than enough for me.

I have a Deathadder, mx518, m310 and anywhere mx if you need to give me an idea on how heavy it is. I know it will be more than them.

Also what mouse mat works best with the rat 9 as I'm reading through reviews and there seem to be some issues with the sensor and it having problems with certain surfaces.

I'm torn at the moment, can't help but admire it, awesome features and level of customization make me want it but at the same time can't avoid reading some threads on here, reviews elsewhere like amazon and newegg raising big issues for such an investment.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny123;13607648*
> Hey guys so I'm taking a look at the rat 9 and I was wondering since everyone owns one here can somebody give me an idea on how much the rat 9 weighs without any of the weights as I think the lithium battery weight and sturdy look of the mouse would be more than enough for me.
> 
> I have a Deathadder, mx518, m310 and anywhere mx if you need to give me an idea on how heavy it is. I'm know it will be a more than them.
> 
> Also what mouse mat works best with the rat 9 as I'm reading through reviews and there seem to be some issues with the sensor and it having problems with certain surfaces.
> 
> I'm torn at the moment, can't help but admire it, awesome features and level of customization make me want it but at the same time can't avoid reading some threads on here, reviews elsewhere like amazon and newegg raising big issues for such an investment.


^ As far as the mouse pad, a hard matte surface usually works, any hard gaming pad would work. As far as the weight I only have a 7 so I can't be completely sure, they are heavy but it's not to the point where it feels difficult to drag around, more makes you feel very steady in your movements.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny123;13607648*
> Hey guys so I'm taking a look at the rat 9 and I was wondering since everyone owns one here can somebody give me an idea on how much the rat 9 weighs without any of the weights as I think the lithium battery weight and sturdy look of the mouse would be more than enough for me..


The R.A.T. 9 weighs 150g without any weights installed. This is very heavy in the world of gaming mice. To put things in perspective here is the weight of a few other gaming mice, all weighed without the cord or any additional weights:

G500 - 120g ~
Deathadder 3G - 109g ~
MX518 (old version) - 105g ~
Xai - 99g ~
Intellimouse Optical 1.1 - 82g ~
Asia pro gaming edition salmosa - 56g ~


----------



## manny123

Awesome info thank you! I've been googling but no success. I can imagine. I have an Anywhere MX and its quite small yet weighs at 125g

I think it will be ok then since the size of these mice will mean the weight will be better distributed in comparison to the anywhere mx. Also the other alternative I was looking at is the G700 which weighs 151g so not much of an issue since I have to go between either of those two.

My thread btw if anyone wants to chime in
http://www.overclock.net/mice/1022751-wireless-gaming-mouse-choices.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13607762*
> ^ As far as the mouse pad, a hard matte surface usually works, any hard gaming pad would work. As far as the weight I only have a 7 so I can't be completely sure, they are heavy but it's not to the point where it feels difficult to drag around, more makes you feel very steady in your movements.


I've read it doesn't work so well on dark surfaces and can be picky even with expensive mats.

lol anyone have any recommendations on a mouse mat for the rat 9. I've never needed a gaming mat so a bit baffled by the razer ones I've picked, look exactly the same. They are all dark so not sure that bodes well.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Razer-RZ02-00211100-R3M1-Goliathus-Standard-Control/dp/B003553LSU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306172237&sr=1-1]Razer RZ02-00211100-R3M1 Goliathus Standard Control Mouse Mat Fragged: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories[/URL]






http://www.amazon.co.uk/Razer-RZ02-00211200-R3M1-Goliathus-Control-Fragged/dp/B002RL9A2Y/ref=sr_1_8?m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1306171069&sr=1-8]Razer RZ02-00211200-R3M1 Goliathus Omega Control Mouse Mat Fragged: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories[/URL]


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manny123;13608173*
> I think it will be ok then since the size of these mice will mean the weight will be better distributed in comparison to the anywhere mx.


That was my experience. Took a little while to get used to the extra weight compared to my old crap logitech mouse; but it was very well balanced. Definitely a lot easier to use, despite the weight.
Quote:


> I've read it doesn't work so well on dark surfaces and can be picky even with expensive mats.
> 
> lol anyone have any recommendations on a mouse mat for the rat 9. I've never needed a gaming mat so a bit baffled by the razer ones I've picked, look exactly the same. They are all dark so not sure that bodes well.


I'm using the Saitek Cyborg V5:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Saitek-Cyborg-V5-Gaming-Surface/dp/B004LXIMNE]Saitek Cyborg V5 Gaming Surface: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics[/URL]

My RAT7 works just fine on this pad, tracking is very smooth and precise, even at high DPI. Dark colours aren't a problem, as long as the surface has good texture and reflectivity.

The only problem is that you have to keep both the RAT and the pad very clean. It doesn't take much dust to interfere with the sensor. I keep a microfiber cloth handy to brush them off when things start getting twitchy (usually only need to do this once or twice a week). That's why I prefer the hard surface, rather than the softer ones a lot of other pads use. Easier to keep clean.


----------



## BradleyW

I just use table cloth. Never had an issue with it.


----------



## Maxxa

Just an update after a few solid days of use of a RAT 9, my opinion hasn't changed I love the sniper button to death (of other people) it has already made a noticeable impact on my K/D ratio in BC2 but I still panic and get messed up using a traditional style mouse sometimes.
Now on to something that has been bothering me, the batteries. I understand there is a weight issue in heavy batteries and I understand this mouse probably draws much more power than the avg. mouse but less than 8hrs of gaming per charge isn't what I would have considered a compromise. I would have been happier with a heavier battery and less counter weights if I could at least get a few days out of a charge.
Don't let my mini rant detour you from going wireless they did make a point of giving you two rechargeable batteries and a charger but be prepared to change the battery at least once a day if you use it for more than 4hrs.
Just to put some perspective my previous Logitech M570 would run for 3+ months on a single AA battery and I have never ever turned it off.


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxxa*


Just to put some perspective my previous Logitech M570 would run for 3+ months on a single AA battery and I have never ever turned it off.


Or M705, three years with two AA batteries, more than a year with one.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxxa*


Just an update after a few solid days of use of a RAT 9, my opinion hasn't changed I love the sniper button to death (of other people) it has already made a noticeable impact on my K/D ratio in BC2 but I still panic and get messed up using a traditional style mouse sometimes.
Now on to something that has been bothering me, the batteries. I understand there is a weight issue in heavy batteries and I understand this mouse probably draws much more power than the avg. mouse but less than 8hrs of gaming per charge isn't what I would have considered a compromise. I would have been happier with a heavier battery and less counter weights if I could at least get a few days out of a charge.
Don't let my mini rant detour you from going wireless they did make a point of giving you two rechargeable batteries and a charger but be prepared to change the battery at least once a day if you use it for more than 4hrs.
Just to put some perspective my previous Logitech M570 would run for 3+ months on a single AA battery and I have never ever turned it off.


They should have done what Razer did and allow you to add or detach the cable.


----------



## Intense

the reason the batteries don't last long is because it uses A LOT more power than those ****ty logitech ones, it needs more to keep the response time and DPI at as good as wired


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;13625107*
> the reason the batteries don't last long is because it uses A LOT more power than those ****ty logitech ones, it needs more to keep the response time and DPI at as good as wired


For your information. M705 is one of the best mouse ever built.

Is likely that when I will finally get a working RAT I will ebay it.

The good Ideas are not enough to balance the idiotic ergonomics, the power drain, the heavy weight, the absurd consumption and the premium price of the RAT 9


----------



## Grief

Get a RAT 7?? Wireless is probably not the best for competitive gaming in the first place.


----------



## Scrappy

I will never use wireless for gaming ever. Had the Mamba, lasted about a month.


----------



## The Solutor

I used my first wireless mouse in 1995 I really don't mind to use cables in 2011


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


I will never use wireless for gaming ever. Had the Mamba, lasted about a month.


AMEN brotha, and the cord on ma RAT 7 is just so damn sexy


----------



## Maxxa

The problem I have with wires is that I don't use a traditional desktop set up I game from a La-z-boy recliner and right now just to accommodate my wired G15 v1 I have to turn my PC around so the back is facing me (yes I have front USB ports but something about using them for mouse and keyboards I don't like).

When I get my Logitech K800 I will be making a keyboard and mouse stand custom for my chair style gaming and I will be forever done with wired peripherals.


----------



## Nethermir

I have been using Cyborg RAT 9 since around November last year and unfortunately, the laser part seems to be dying. If I swap batteries, all the buttons and scroll wheels work, except for the laser. It takes about 5-10 mins before the mouse will move. Anyone have similar problems?


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir;13646493*
> I have been using Cyborg RAT 9 since around November last year and unfortunately, the laser part seems to be dying. If I swap batteries, all the buttons and scroll wheels work, except for the laser. It takes about 5-10 mins before the mouse will move. Anyone have similar problems?


I think 5-10 min is a bit exaggerated but it does take a long time to wake up from the deep sleep mode or if you turn it on after booting up your PC. If you turn it on then boot your PC then it's fine until you leave it for 10 min then deep sleep (I think it's an internal shut off). I think it's just one of the sacrifices to make vs having a wired one.


----------



## Arkonos

I experienced that with the RAT7 as well and after three additional days the laser just stayed dead, so I brought the mouse back.
Prepare a backup mouse if yours is showing that symptom.


----------



## Nethermir

@Maxxa: So it is normal that the laser takes a long time to kick in? This issue happens specifically when the mouse itself wakes up on sleep mode and when it is not in sleep mode and I just decide to change the batteries. Looks like this happens when power gets cut off. The mouse buttons and scroll wheels work immediately but the laser takes forever (and there are times that it doesnt) to work.

@Arkonos: Yeah, I have my trusty $9 microsoft mouse as back up lol. I will probably keep using this mouse till it just die. Or maybe try tech support.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir;13654979*
> @Maxxa: So it is normal that the laser takes a long time to kick in? This issue happens specifically when the mouse itself wakes up on sleep mode and when it is not in sleep mode and I just decide to change the batteries. Looks like this happens when power gets cut off. The mouse buttons and scroll wheels work immediately but the laser takes forever (and there are times that it doesnt) to work.
> 
> @Arkonos: Yeah, I have my trusty $9 microsoft mouse as back up lol. I will probably keep using this mouse till it just die. Or maybe try tech support.


Well mine is brand new and it does that if it goes into the deep sleep mode. There is a powersaving mode that it enters after a 3 miniutes or so and it wakes up instantly from that. I think it takes 10 min or so of idle time to go into the deep sleep and turning it off via the switch or changing the batteries is similar to how it wakes from the deep sleep.


----------



## Nethermir

^ Thanks. It wasn't doing that before but I guess I just have to live with it till the mouse dies. I like this little bugger lol.


----------



## BradleyW

I have the cheapest RAT here and never have i had an issue! Ever!


----------



## Metalzarak

Requesting permission to access! XD Hey, here's my new RAT 7 (Think i forgot to tell Ravage it's not a real rat.)








I even caught him eyeing it as a snack:
http://oi55.tinypic.com/nv5nr6.jpg
Can't blame him, it is DELICIOUS!


----------



## Defiler

NICE! And welcome to the forums. I'll update the list now.

If I have missed anyone being added to the list, please let me know. My emails are still messed up and I'm not getting notified when this thread is updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalzarak;13699182*
> Requesting permission to access! XD Hey, here's my new RAT 7 (Think i forgot to tell Ravage it's not a real rat.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even caught him eyeing it as a snack:
> http://oi55.tinypic.com/nv5nr6.jpg
> Can't blame him, it is DELICIOUS!


----------



## BradleyW

Where did you get the cyborg rat figure?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13702046*
> Where did you get the cyborg rat figure?


It's a Transformer character. That one I believe is the USB flash drive model, correct?

http://www.google.com/search?q=transformer+Ravage&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=PVW&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=G1DlTf2_N8iutwfI_oXfCQ&ved=0CBkQsAQ&biw=1181&bih=831


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;13702212*
> It's a Transformer character. That one I believe is the USB flash drive model, correct?
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=transformer+Ravage&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=PVW&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=G1DlTf2_N8iutwfI_oXfCQ&ved=0CBkQsAQ&biw=1181&bih=831


That's the geekist, nerdiest, most awesome USB flash drive ever lol. Reminds me of the cartoon show zoids, ah good times on cartoon network back in the day.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs;13710222*
> That's the geekist, nerdiest, most awesome USB flash drive ever lol. Reminds me of the cartoon show zoids, ah good times on cartoon network back in the day.


Back in the day? LOL! Back in the day for me was before Cartoon Network even existed and I would check every day after school to see if there was a week long special for either GI Joe or Transformers. Man, I'm showing my age right now.









I do agree though, that is one of the coolest USB drives I have seen.


----------



## Psycho666

woa need to take a pic of mine so i can join








i just got it a few days ago and i love it


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;13710411*
> Back in the day? LOL! Back in the day for me was before Cartoon Network even existed and I would check every day after school to see if there was a week long special for either GI Joe or Transformers. Man, I'm showing my age right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree though, that is one of the coolest USB drives I have seen.


Yeah, I'm only 22 man. Back in the day







i think i was like 8 when zoids was on cartoon network.


----------



## Metalzarak

Yeah that's Ravage.







he's a carry-over from G1. 8GB flash drive Device Label. And Gah! don't get me started on zoids. lol got all of NC Zero on my hard drive.

Thx for the new sig, Defiler!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

oh my...2 days with my NAOS 3200

and..

I miss the RAT -_______________-

I dont know why xD

in fact, Im with the RAT right now xD


----------



## Defiler

Just added to the OP. Cyborg today released a Charge indicator install for all you R.A.T. 9 owners out there.

Here is the blurb from the Cyborg:

*Charge!!!*

http://www.cyborggaming.com/blog/author/richard.aspx








Or, more pertinently, when do I need to charge? We are of course talking about the R.A.T.9's battery and whilst we do indicate that the battery is running low by flashing your DPI LEDs, a fair few of you have asked for another form of indication. So for your delectation and delight, please click the link below to download the R.A.T.9 battery charge indicator.

Download Here

*Installation*
Open the zip file, extract the two files within, then run the setup.exe file and follow the onscreen instruction to install it. Once installed you'll need to run the R.A.T.9 Charge Indicator icon that you'll find on your desktop - this will open the indicator which you should find hovering in the top left corner of your screen. This can be dragged anywhere you like on your desktop and you can even right click on it and set its opacity. If instead you'd prefer that it runs in your system tray (the icons next to your clock) then just click the minimise button and it will relocate there instead.
The installation adds the indicator to your Startup menu under Start>Programs>Startup so if you ever want to stop it automatically starting just delete the entry from there.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;13702212*
> It's a Transformer character. That one I believe is the USB flash drive model, correct?
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=transformer+Ravage&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=PVW&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=G1DlTf2_N8iutwfI_oXfCQ&ved=0CBkQsAQ&biw=1181&bih=831


ahhh right, nice one.


----------



## Intense

Mac drivers released for R.A.T. mice







add them to the OP: http://www.cyborggaming.com/blog/pos...06/07/Mac.aspx
http://www.cyborggaming.com/macdriver/


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;13800146*
> Mac drivers released for R.A.T. mice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add them to the OP: http://www.cyborggaming.com/blog/post/2011/06/07/Mac.aspx
> http://www.cyborggaming.com/macdriver/


Done. Thanks!


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Done. Thanks!


no prob


----------



## GTR Mclaren

do not remove me from the list xD

Im still using the RAT

not as my main mouse, but great for my laptop


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13803710*
> do not remove me from the list xD
> 
> Im still using the RAT
> 
> not as my main mouse, but great for my laptop


No worries. You're still there.


----------



## Shev7chenko

my rat 7


----------



## TwilightEscape

RAT 7. Have had it since January.




























Sorry pics are bad, taken with an iPod.


----------



## Intense

still prefer my R.A.T. 7 to my mamba and x8


----------



## BradleyW

Is it just me or are the RAT's brilliant?


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13828492*
> Is it just me or are the RAT's brilliant?


its not just you, sometimes i just sit in my chair and stare at it for a few mins admiring it. all my friends think its so cool when they see it


----------



## Shmyea

My R.A.T 9 arrives on Monday!
If I didn't have my last exam that same day I'd literally just be sitting by the window watching for the postman for the next 36 hours...
Instead I'm just sat at my desk going over notes.. and getting over excited whenever I see the letters R, A or T.

I have questions concerning mouse mats: I hear that some people have difficulty with the RAT twin eye laser on certain mousepads?
After some further reading I've heard people say that white is the best surface colour?
I currently have a black(and green) Razer Goliathus.. The way it's performed with my DeathAdder, I can't imagine it being an issue with another mouse buuut they are different lasers.
Does anyone else use the Goliathus with their RAT? How does it perform?
Can anyone recommend any better options should my Goliathus prove inadequate?


----------



## Shmyea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightEscape;13818350*
> RAT 7. Have had it since January.


That looks like a Razer Goliathus mouse mat! (or similar enough as makes no difference)

I'm guessing you use it with your RAT? How does it perform?
How exciting!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;13828993*
> its not just you, sometimes i just sit in my chair and stare at it for a few mins admiring it. all my friends think its so cool when they see it


This.


----------



## Arkonos

I don't know why this is such a huge topic.
This is how my mousepad looks like, (different painting but same colours) and I have no issues with tracking besides the ocational dirt.

Well, maybe I just don't know what good tracking is since I upgraded from an MX518...


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shmyea;13834110*
> My R.A.T 9 arrives on Monday!
> If I didn't have my last exam that same day I'd literally just be sitting by the window watching for the postman for the next 36 hours...
> Instead I'm just sat at my desk going over notes.. and getting over excited whenever I see the letters R, A or T.
> 
> I have questions concerning mouse mats: I hear that some people have difficulty with the RAT twin eye laser on certain mousepads?
> After some further reading I've heard people say that white is the best surface colour?
> I currently have a black(and green) Razer Goliathus.. The way it's performed with my DeathAdder, I can't imagine it being an issue with another mouse buuut they are different lasers.
> Does anyone else use the Goliathus with their RAT? How does it perform?
> Can anyone recommend any better options should my Goliathus prove inadequate?


ive got the goliathus extended and it was a little buggy at first but now it works fine no problems. prob because i had to "break in" the mousepad lols.

oh and im considering the rat 9 now


----------



## Jim McNasty

Add me please!!










I love my R.A.T, its awesome.


----------



## BradleyW

RAT 3 is brilliant. I have this one too!


----------



## Jim McNasty

Good choice bud, i just noticed that i probably should of cleaned it before taking a picture lol
I freaking love it, at full dpi mode its amazingly fast XD


----------



## Defiler

List updated. Awesome pics, guys!

I'm still waiting on my free T-Shirt. Anyone else get theirs?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;13840863*
> List updated. Awesome pics, guys!
> 
> I'm still waiting on my free T-Shirt. Anyone else get theirs?


Where do you get them from?


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;13840863*
> List updated. Awesome pics, guys!
> 
> I'm still waiting on my free T-Shirt. Anyone else get theirs?


nope still waiting patiently


----------



## taintedmind

I have the R.A.T 7. My opinion about it has varied a lot since I aquired it. Overall a very good mouse thought.


----------



## Shmyea

The postman should be ringing the doorbell any.second.now...

Another question... The thumb wheel: What do people use it for?

I heard a great idea from someone who uses it as volume control. I'm big on FPS games and sometimes for the sneaky parts I like to crank up the vol before a corner to sniff out enemies. This is how I plan to assign my one.. Although, a little worried about spinning it by accident and rupturing my ear drums... How easily does the wheel spin/get caught by accident?

What do you guys assign the side wheel to?


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shmyea;13852474*
> The postman should be ringing the doorbell any.second.now...
> 
> Another question... The thumb wheel: What do people use it for?
> 
> I heard a great idea from someone who uses it as volume control. I'm big on FPS games and sometimes for the sneaky parts I like to crank up the vol before a corner to sniff out enemies. This is how I plan to assign my one.. Although, a little worried about spinning it by accident and rupturing my ear drums... How easily does the wheel spin/get caught by accident?
> 
> What do you guys assign the side wheel to?


It doesn't spin that easily, its pretty stiff. I'm curious how you would set it for volume though, if you find out please post it.


----------



## doglivehk

I believe if someone drops the r.a.t. on the floor, then the whole r.a.t. may be just crash with pieces all over the floor.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shmyea;13852474*
> The postman should be ringing the doorbell any.second.now...
> 
> Another question... The thumb wheel: What do people use it for?
> 
> I heard a great idea from someone who uses it as volume control. I'm big on FPS games and sometimes for the sneaky parts I like to crank up the vol before a corner to sniff out enemies. This is how I plan to assign my one.. Although, a little worried about spinning it by accident and rupturing my ear drums... How easily does the wheel spin/get caught by accident?
> 
> What do you guys assign the side wheel to?


I don't think this is built-in to Windows but there are numerous apps that allow you to do this. Here is one. Never used it but seems lightweight.

http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/control-volume-with-hotkeys-using-volcontrol/


----------



## gordesky1

You can do it right in the rat software for the volume control.

http://www.cyborggaming.com/blog/post/2011/05/10/What-can-I-use-that-Thumb-Wheel-for.aspx

That,s what i did on my rat7 and it works perfect

Will also post a pic of mine with some info sometime today too get added


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taintedmind;13848178*
> I have the R.A.T 7. My opinion about it has varied a lot since I aquired it. Overall a very good mouse thought.


Finally I got my RAT9 replaced and I don't changed my mind after some use:

It's a mouse thought by a genius, built by an idiot.

Unlike most users saying here my mouse has a perfect sensor, with absolutely no z axis problem, but is completely unusable for me because its shape is completely wrong, no matter how I personalize it.

I'll sell it asap


----------



## Shmyea

It's.so.beautiful.

Spent about an hour adjusting it till it was perfect. A lot heavier than my old Deathadder, even with no weights in! I'll get used to that no doubt.

No faults I can find that i've seen others complain about.

I don't suppose it's possible to reprogram the precision aim button? It's basically the reason I bought the mouse but I'm thinking it might be more useful in non FPS games like LoL as an extra fast-cast button.

Sadly I won't get to try it out properly on my gaming PC till tomorrow afternoon. Had my last exam today so I'll just go out after dinner n drink myself into a time consuming stupor till tomorrow


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1;13854049*
> You can do it right in the rat software for the volume control.
> 
> http://www.cyborggaming.com/blog/post/2011/05/10/What-can-I-use-that-Thumb-Wheel-for.aspx
> 
> That,s what i did on my rat7 and it works perfect
> 
> Will also post a pic of mine with some info sometime today too get added


Good call. Totally forgot about this.


----------



## TheChillburger

So how do you guys like the RATs? I'm thinking of buying a RAT 7 when I get a new laptop (running a Razer Mamba on my sig system, don't hate me >.< )


----------



## Nethermir

the razer mamba isn't that bad, but the noisy click is killing me lol.

my rat 9 is dead after 4 months of usage. do you guys suggest getting a rat7 or another 9? is there any build difference between the two? (except going wireless).


----------



## Arkonos

The 7 is lighter through the missing battery, but I think that's about the only difference.

I got the 7 because it's cheaper and lighter. The 9 comes with two battery packs so you don't have to be cautious about running out of juice. Modern wireless transfer should be lag free, but the cord of the 7 is very well done, not too stiff so it applies force against your movement, but strong enough to survive a chair rolling over it.


----------



## Metalzarak

Does anyone know if it's possible to grab a couple extra weights? My mouse just doesn't feel right unless i could bludgeon a puma with it...


----------



## Metalzarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChillburger;13857571*
> So how do you guys like the RATs? I'm thinking of buying a RAT 7 when I get a new laptop (running a Razer Mamba on my sig system, don't hate me >.< )


Personally I feel that the 7 series is the best choice, unless you're trying to play from across the room. The 9 is just paying $30 more for wireless, and even with just a laptop i couldn't justify that, and the 5 just doesn't have the same customizing capability. (And no hating, I never thought i'd replace my MX1100 until the receiver burned out.







) Just make every effort to find someone in person with one if you can though, because there are those *very few* people who just can't seem to make it fit.


----------



## BradleyW

How do i get the T-shirt?


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalzarak;13866927*
> Personally I feel that the 7 series is the best choice, unless you're trying to play from across the room. The 9 is just paying $30 more for wireless, and even with just a laptop i couldn't justify that, and the 5 just doesn't have the same customizing capability. (And no hating, I never thought i'd replace my MX1100 until the receiver burned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Just make every effort to find someone in person with one if you can though, because there are those *very few* people who just can't seem to make it fit.


Seconded on the RAT7. And if it doesn't fit or feel right, don't give up too soon. It took me two weeks of constant tweaking and swapping of parts before I finally got mine to where it felt good; and another couple weeks before I started getting used to the weight. Now, I can't imagine using anything else.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luchog*


Seconded on the RAT7. And if it doesn't fit or feel right, don't give up too soon. It took me two weeks of constant tweaking and swapping of parts before I finally got mine to where it felt good; and another couple weeks before I started getting used to the weight. Now, I can't imagine using anything else.


This.

I absolutely love this mouse, and have zero problems with the sensor...
I want another just to put on my wall and look at


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


This.

I absolutely love this mouse, and have zero problems with the sensor...
I want another just to put on my wall and look at


I initially had some tracking problems with my RAT7. Per an earlier post in this thread, I found that a misaligned glide pad around the sensor hole can cause intermittent problems with tracking (especially if it starts to pick up lint). I removed and re-aligned the glide pad, and the sensor issue disappeared completely.

Unfortunately, I managed to damage the pad slightly when removing it, and Saitek does not have any replacements for sale on their site. I contacted support, and they informed me that they plan to make replacement glide pads available for purchase in the near future.


----------



## Intense

i really want the naga epic now too lol, anyone know if they are making a new version of it with new sensor?

also i have the mamba and its a great mouse, only downside is the weight is off balance towards the back of the mouse so its a little clumsy to pick up


----------



## BradleyW

Hello??
3rd time!
How do i get one of these shirts your all going on about?


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Hello??
3rd time!
How do i get one of these shirts your all going on about?


LOL sorry i did see that a few days ago but forgot, my fault. They sent out a newsletter with a signup form, its probably closed now, i can see if i find the link.

edit: its closed sorry


----------



## snieves

Hi guys! i have a question for you. Am i the only one having issues with the drivers on win 7 64bit? On a daily basis the mouse just starts acting up, almost as if it was hitting a "invisible boarder" in any random direction on the screen.... pretty frustrating considering this is no cheapo mouse.... If i uninstall the drivers (downloaded from the website stated in the OP) and use the windows default ones everything works perfect...


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkonos;13858354*
> The 7 is lighter through the missing battery, but I think that's about the only difference.
> 
> I got the 7 because it's cheaper and lighter. The 9 comes with two battery packs so you don't have to be cautious about running out of juice. Modern wireless transfer should be lag free, but the cord of the 7 is very well done, not too stiff so it applies force against your movement, but strong enough to survive a chair rolling over it.


thanks, yeah i think for now i will go with rat7. my rat9 runs out of juice very quickly when gaming and even if it has a spare battery, it is just pain in the ass to replace.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snieves;13873251*
> Hi guys! i have a question for you. Am i the only one having issues with the drivers on win 7 64bit? On a daily basis the mouse just starts acting up, almost as if it was hitting a "invisible boarder" in any random direction on the screen.... pretty frustrating considering this is no cheapo mouse.... If i uninstall the drivers (downloaded from the website stated in the OP) and use the windows default ones everything works perfect...


I get that too, I just blow in the sensor, my Razer Megasome mousepad is shredding itself so I figured pieces of it were just clogging the sensor.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snieves;13873251*
> Hi guys! i have a question for you. Am i the only one having issues with the drivers on win 7 64bit? On a daily basis the mouse just starts acting up, almost as if it was hitting a "invisible boarder" in any random direction on the screen.... pretty frustrating considering this is no cheapo mouse.... If i uninstall the drivers (downloaded from the website stated in the OP) and use the windows default ones everything works perfect...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral;13875183*
> I get that too, I just blow in the sensor, my Razer Megasome mousepad is shredding itself so I figured pieces of it were just clogging the sensor.


It's not the drivers, it's dust. The sensor is very sensitive to dust. Plus, on a lot of them, the glide pad around the sensor hole is mis-aligned, which exacerbates the problem. I had to remove and very carefully re-seat my glide pad to get rid of this issue. It has to be aligned perfectly with the hole; and it doesn't always come that way from the factory. A minor design flaw. They should have left more clearance between the edges of the glide pad and the sensor hole.


----------



## Intense

im sad to say im beginning to like my new naga epic more than my rat because it fits my hand so well. :/


----------



## Traxion

I entered into a League of Legends tourny at a local Bar and LAN place. I brought along my RAT7 to use in the tourny since they had logitech mice. I am now known by the bartender as the "crazy mouse dude." I love hearing people's reactions the first time they see my mouse.


----------



## darthjoe229

Just got my RAT7 yesterday, pics can be found in my sig build log. Absolutely love it!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Im out my comrades







the RAT 5 is in another hands now

I will return with the revision 2 or something of the great RAT´s


----------



## Defiler

Just got my T-Shirt this morning!

Sorry to see you go GTR. Let us know when you return...because you will.









*snieves* - I agree with the others. It's not the drivers it's dust. Just blow where the sensor is and brush your mouse pad and it should work again.

*intense* - You rotten son of a motherless goat. lol JK. The RAT isn't for everyone. Just give it a good home if you move on.

*darthjoe229* - Please post a pic in this thread.


----------



## darthjoe229

Alright, fine, make me do all the work







jk










Already changed around a bunch of stuff, loving the pinky rest!


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;13905354*
> Alright, fine, make me do all the work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already changed around a bunch of stuff, loving the pinky rest!


That wasn't so hard now was it?









BTW. Does anyone know the version numbers for the Mac drivers? I'd like to add it to the OP. If you could send me a PM with a screen shot, that would awesome.


----------



## gordesky1

Add me rat 7









By gordesky1 at 2011-06-17

So far im liking it had it for about a week ony thing i really don't like much is the sensor but so far its been working ok, But i prefer the avego sensors.

Other than that it is really nice and solid and i got it the way i want it for my hand in the pic

What i really like is the pinky rest.


----------



## Defiler

Updated.


----------



## Mongol

Still loving mine as if I just bought it.

...until I get a spec of dust on the sensor. lol...canned air is a beautiful thing.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;13873114*
> LOL sorry i did see that a few days ago but forgot, my fault. They sent out a newsletter with a signup form, its probably closed now, i can see if i find the link.
> 
> edit: its closed sorry


Shoot! I would have loved a RAT T-Shirt!

Edit: I can;t believe that people are having a "dust" issue. I play on a table cloth with a silk table runnder across it and i've not picked up any dust issues. Do you guy's leave your RAT's on their back when you go to bed for dust to fall in?


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;13905247*
> Just got my T-Shirt this morning!)


Mine arrived yesterday while I was at work. Looks pretty cool. I'm wearing it at work right now.


----------



## Inverse

My buddy has owned two of these, and both of them have had random stoppage and stuttering~ where the mouse basically skips, halts and flies all over the place. You won't ever see me buying one of these~ which is a shame, because when it worked it was a smooth little mouse.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1;13906173*
> Add me rat 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By gordesky1 at 2011-06-17
> 
> So far im liking it had it for about a week ony thing i really don't like much is the sensor but so far its been working ok, But i prefer the avego sensors.
> 
> Other than that it is really nice and solid and i got it the way i want it for my hand in the pic
> 
> What i really like is the pinky rest.


I have the same pad with a R.A.T. 9. It works amazing but after just a month or two use I can detect some obvious ware, I can already see a "grid" emerging which I suspect is the glue pattern under the "speed" side and I think a grain of salt or something got under my mouse while I was in the BC2 OCN server lastnight and scratched it up a bit. Still works great though.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa;13907896*
> I have the same pad with a R.A.T. 9. It works amazing but after just a month or two use I can detect some obvious ware, I can already see a "grid" emerging which I suspect is the glue pattern under the "speed" side and I think a grain of salt or something got under my mouse while I was in the BC2 OCN server lastnight and scratched it up a bit. Still works great though.


I had mine for about 6 or 7month and its been going strong still, Ony scratch's so far is from my cats jumping up on my desk and sliding on it and left couple small marks on it but still works perfect I think as long as something doesn't dig in it and make a deep scratch it should work perfect like new.

But so far its the best hard mouse pad i ever had, At the moment im using the talent soft mouse pad which i just got with my valor and so far liking that.

The valor is so far a great mouse but i still like my rat 7 too They both perform good.

I always go back and forth too mouses lol


----------



## darthjoe229

Speaking of that, what's a good mousepad to use with this bad boy? Who's had an awesome pad for a few years that still kicks butt? I've got a flimsy generic $2 pad which works, but I'm thinking of looking for a hard pad that I can use on the go with my laptop.


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*


Speaking of that, what's a good mousepad to use with this bad boy? Who's had an awesome pad for a few years that still kicks butt? I've got a flimsy generic $2 pad which works, but I'm thinking of looking for a hard pad that I can use on the go with my laptop.


Well, I haven't had it more than a few months; but I really like the Saitek Cyborg V.5 hard pad. I've only used it on the "precision" side, so I can't say how it works on "speed"; but it tracks beatifully with no errors.


----------



## Traxion

My shirt came in the mail today. Anyone else in the US be on the look out for theirs too! It looks pretty sweet.







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Intense

yep mine came yesterday







no one in my family told me it came in tho -_-


----------



## BradleyW

Wish i had one!


----------



## Intense

ive decided i still love the R.A.T. , but for playing WoW it just doesn't compare to the naga epic


----------



## Maxxa

I have discovered a little trick to wake the R.A.T. 9 up from deep sleep fairly quickly.
Click the button once to turn it back on and then do little circles with the whole mouse on the pad kinda like you are doing mini "wax on" "wax off" and the cursor comes to life in a few seconds.

PS: I still have yet to take a picture of mine to join the club lol...


----------



## Ferrari8608

My R.A.T.5 and wife's R.A.T.3 - Best mice I've ever used


----------



## justin85

r.a.t. 9 here


----------



## Slayer33

I've had my R.A.T. 7 for just over a year now. Still getting used to it, but I love it.

I'll post a pic tonight.


----------



## cavallino

My R.A.T died.









It only works if I plug it in after booting and then only for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Arkonos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;13965071*
> My R.A.T died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only works if I plug it in after booting and then only for about 10 minutes.


Does this occur with windows as well?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferrari8608;13954240*
> My R.A.T.5 and wife's R.A.T.3 - Best mice I've ever used


First dual RAT owner! Awesome!


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justin85;13964988*
> r.a.t. 9 here


Post a pic to get added to the list.


----------



## Nethermir

By the way, can I joined the club? I posted a pic of my (now dead) RAT9 a while back. And I am gonna try a RAT7 later and see if that works for me.

Edit: my RAT9. they ran out of RAT7 so i bought a 9 instead


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer;13336688*
> But on mine, the skid pad was missaligned and so a small section of the skid pad was overhanging the hole for the sensor - I suspect that is why it was automatically moving in one direction all the time.
> 
> I removed the skid pad (use a thin knife/blade) and then stuck it back on again, making sure it was aligned properly so that no part of the skid pad covered the hole for the sensor.
> 
> Now the cursor/pointer stays dead still wherever I leave it - and is working great with my SteelSeries QCK+ mouse surface


Sorry to quote myself, but I have a quick update on my earlier problem and the fix I posted.

The reallignment of the "skid pad" fixed the problem of the cursor not tracking properly and moving automatically at times, but after about a week the problem reoccurred.

I took a look at it again and noticed the "skid plate" had shifted slightly and there was also bits of dust/lint/hair caught in the lip of the "skid plate".

In the end, I found the best thing was to remove the "skid plate" from around the sensor opening and just leave it off completely. I then used cotton tip and a little soapy water and removed the sticky/tacky gunk left over after removing the "skid plate" and now my rat works perfectly









So if you have similar problems, just remove the "skid plate" completely and you're good to go. Since doing that it's worked great.

I also want to mention that this mouse is VERY sensitive to surface vibration. If you have your printer on your computer desk surface and it vibrates enough (like when it starts to print) or even your PC case near your mousepad and it vibrates (like during CD/DVD rom spin up, HDD spinning, etc) then that too can cause your mouse to track incorrectly and it can also cause the pointer to move automatically.

So try and isolate all vibrations so that your PC desk surface is vibration free, and you will definitely notice how much better the mouse tracks.

I just wanted to share that


----------



## Nethermir

^ that's what i did on my RAT9, i had to move my tower away because the vibration from the fans causes the mouse to move little by little. it's a shame that these "gaming" mice lasers are very sensitive to vibrations and gunk while my $9 corded optical mouse works like a champ even if it's running over potato chips.


----------



## darthjoe229

I have speakers on my desk with woofers, when I turn them up the bass makes the pointer tweak out because of the vibration XD


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkonos;13965334*
> Does this occur with windows as well?


Yes it initially did not work in linux but a change to the xorg.conf fixed that.

Now though it either does not work at all or gets stuck moving only vertically in linux and windows.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

damn I miss my rat

I will start saving for my RAT 7









but I will be forced to trash this Propus 380...because it hate the RAT sensor xD


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;13983875*
> damn I miss my rat
> 
> I will start saving for my RAT 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I will be forced to trash this Propus 380...because it hate the RAT sensor xD


What happened to your R.A.T?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir;13966455*
> By the way, can I joined the club? I posted a pic of my (now dead) RAT9 a while back. And I am gonna try a RAT7 later and see if that works for me.
> 
> Edit: my RAT9. they ran out of RAT7 so i bought a 9 instead


List updated. Sorry I missed you before.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;13988633*
> List updated. Sorry I missed you before.


thanks man


----------



## golfergolfer

Just got my R.A.T. 7 and I LOVE IT!!! Plz add me!!!


----------



## spdracr137

My used and abused RAT5 I've tried them all I keep comming back to my RAT. I have no problems with the phillips twin eye sensor and it's the most comfortable mouse for me so far nothing even comes close for comfort and gaming for me. People talk crap about this mouse sensor and ergonomics but it's just simply the best mouse for me.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

The novelty of the RAT wore off(among other things, look at the pics) and I have to say I'm kinda disappointed in this mouse now. Within a few days the coating started coming off and I've had frequent problems with the sensor. I've kind of just accepted these problems, but I just realized that my old mouse, a Razer Abyssus was problem free and its only half the price.
Here are some pics so you can see where the coating is wearing, it was a small spot for a while, but its been getting worse as it gets hotter outside.










I think I may RMA this thing, sell it, and go back to Razer







, It isn't even that comfortable no matter how I adjust it, with the pinky rest it was, but it was really awkward in game. I'm guessing most of my problems are because I'm clawing it, but still, I shouldn't have to blow in the sensor every hour or so.


----------



## Defiler

List updated.

@RedCloud - Sorry to hear about your issues. Maybe the RMA'ed RAT will change your mind. Either way, you can't have one mouse that is the right mouse for everyone.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;14058469*
> List updated.
> 
> @RedCloud - Sorry to hear about your issues. Maybe the RMA'ed RAT will change your mind. Either way, you can't have one mouse that is the right mouse for everyone.


Yeah, I know I'm not trying to bash it, just saying how that I don't think it really is ideal for someone who only uses claw grip. Its not a terrible mouse, just has a few issues they need to work on.


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*


Yeah, I know I'm not trying to bash it, just saying how that I don't think it really is ideal for someone who only uses claw grip. Its not a terrible mouse, just has a few issues they need to work on.


Yeah, after trying it with a claw type grip at first; it seems to work best for me with something closer to a palm grip. Took me a long while to get used to it, and I can't imagine using anything else now; but I can definitely understand why someone else would find it uncomfortable regardless of how much time they spent tweaking it. I can't use the pinky rest at all, as much as I'd like to. It just will not fit well for me.


----------



## spdracr137

I'm thinking about picking up a rat 7, I know the difference but has anyone gone from rat 5 to rat 7? if so was it worth it in your opinion.


----------



## sotorious

So what do you do with a mouse like this.


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sotorious*


So what do you do with a mouse like this.


----------



## Arkonos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious;14083373*
> So what do you do with a mouse like this.


It makes you very unpopular because you start complaining as soon as you use others mouse...
At work a girl called it cute...a very strange girl...


----------



## sotorious

looks awesome just trying to figure out what those little things are that looks like they can spin. It looks like if i let go of my mouse for a couple minutes that its going to transform on me like some sort of mighty mouse.

EDIT: quick youtube video told me everything i needed to know, but i still feel like it will transform on me.


----------



## DEEBS808

read a lot of reviews about this mouse.That is why I didn't get the R.A.T 7 but after reading this thread.I am definitely getting the R.A.T 7.Thanks everyone.What is a good mouse pad for this mouse?


----------



## sciwhiz

Its been a while since I got the rat 7 for desktop use, as swapping batteries every day was starting to get annoying. Was sad to see that the rat 7 comes with 2 weights less than the 9. I see I'm not the 1st dual rat wielder. The rat 9 now serves as the pimpest notebook mouse










you may update me


----------



## Traxion

EPIC DAY FOR US RAT OWNERS!

http://www.cyborggaming.com/blog/pos...n-Aim-Day.aspx

We can now program our precision aim button with new software and drivers!

http://www.cyborggaming.com/download.htm


----------



## otakunorth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arkonos*


It makes you very unpopular because you start complaining as soon as you use their mouse...
At work a girl called it cute...a very strange girl...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sciwhiz;14097831*
> Its been a while since I got the rat 7 for desktop use, as swapping batteries every day was starting to get annoying. Was sad to see that the rat 7 comes with 2 weights less than the 9. I see I'm not the 1st dual rat wielder. The rat 9 now serves as the pimpest notebook mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you may update me


Updated you on the list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traxion;14101852*
> EPIC DAY FOR US RAT OWNERS!
> 
> http://www.cyborggaming.com/blog/post/2011/07/04/Precision-Aim-Day.aspx
> 
> We can now program our precision aim button with new software and drivers!
> 
> http://www.cyborggaming.com/download.htm


I got excited for a but then realized it wasn't what I wanted.







I was hoping it was going to let us program the DPI up and down buttons. Oh well, this is still good news though. I updated the OP.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious;14088982*
> EDIT: quick youtube video told me everything i needed to know, but i still feel like it will transform on me.


I think the next model is supposed to do that, that's why they use the cyborg rat logo.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traxion;14101852*
> EPIC DAY FOR US RAT OWNERS!
> 
> http://www.cyborggaming.com/blog/post/2011/07/04/Precision-Aim-Day.aspx
> 
> We can now program our precision aim button with new software and drivers!
> 
> http://www.cyborggaming.com/download.htm


Time upgrade my drivers!


----------



## warakawa

just my opinion but cyborg is so god damn flashy looking, it's kind of ugly.


----------



## coleweezy23

R.A.T. 7

i love it thinking about buying another for my laptop.


----------



## Luxio

R.A.T 7 vs R.A.T 9 ? I am worried about the wired vs wireless factor when it comes to FPS gaming. I do a lot of CS mini-tourneys and I have developed decent reflexes. I fear that the wireless has a bigger response time which can (?) be noticeable. Unless someone busts this myth. And since my desk is pretty much cluttered with wires, I also fear wire entanglement with the R.A.T 7. Of course I can get the Roccat Apuri which gets rid of that. So, R.A.T 7 + Apuri or R.A.T 9 ?

-Luxio


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPO.Luxio;14122240*
> R.A.T 7 vs R.A.T 9 ? I am worried about the wired vs wireless factor when it comes to FPS gaming. I do a lot of CS mini-tourneys and I have developed decent reflexes. I fear that the wireless has a bigger response time which can (?) be noticeable. Unless someone busts this myth. And since my desk is pretty much cluttered with wires, I also fear wire entanglement with the R.A.T 7. Of course I can get the Roccat Apuri which gets rid of that. So, R.A.T 7 + Apuri or R.A.T 9 ?
> 
> -Luxio


Apuri=Bad **** way more sexier than that Razer blob thing lol.nah but thanks for that.Will get that instead of the Razer one.


----------



## Luxio

So is Apuri bad ? *** ? Razer blob thing ? You get Apuri ? What is this ? I don't even...

-Luxio


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPO.Luxio;14122278*
> So is Apuri bad ? *** ? Razer blob thing ? You get Apuri ? What is this ? I don't even...
> 
> -Luxio


hahaha I was just saying it looks way better looking than the razer.Also typing on my ipod and spelling check sucks.


----------



## Luxio

It does, and BTW I have a curse that forbids me to buy Razer. All my Razer products failed...

OT : Saw the R.A.T hater thread and I wonder myself if the R.A.T will be that comfortable ?
I am switching from a Logitech G5 and I absolutely love it's form. I use the palm grip.

-Luxio


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPO.Luxio;14122323*
> It does, and BTW I have a curse that forbids me to buy Razer. All my Razer products failed...
> 
> OT : Saw the R.A.T hater thread and I wonder myself if the R.A.T will be that comfortable ?
> I am switching from a Logitech G5 and I absolutely love it's form. I use the palm grip.
> 
> -Luxio


Just bought me g9x and I will see how that goes.Then will make the decision to keep or change.However The g5 sounds like a winner also.To many mouses to chose from.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coleweezy23*


R.A.T. 7

i love it thinking about buying another for my laptop.


List updated!


----------



## Intense

:O never thought of getting a rat 9 for my laptop :O :O :O

now im tempted.


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


:O never thought of getting a rat 9 for my laptop :O :O :O

now im tempted.


Given the huge receiver RAT9 is more suited to desktop, while the corded one is more suited to portables.

I' know this world is strange


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Just ordered mine from Amazon last night. Will be here tomorrow


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MisterAutomatic*


Just ordered mine from Amazon last night. Will be here tomorrow










Awesome! Hey, Ft. Lauderdale...my old stomping grounds. Where in Ft. L are you? I used to live by Aventura Mall before it blew up to the beast it is now then moved out to Pembroke Pines for a little while.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Solutor*


Given the huge receiver RAT9 is more suited to desktop, while the corded one is more suited to portables.

I' know this world is strange










probably beats carrying around a Sidewinder x8 puck for my laptop. theres no way to make the cables look organized so its all messy. i have a pretty big desk at work anyway so it wouldn't really matter


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

My Rat 7 sale fell through, anyone here looking for one? I'd be open to trades for a G500 or maybe even an imperator.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Awesome! Hey, Ft. Lauderdale...my old stomping grounds. Where in Ft. L are you? I used to live by Aventura Mall before it blew up to the beast it is now then moved out to Pembroke Pines for a little while.


I'm off Sunrise Blvd in Lauderdale Manors. I used to live in Sunrise, close to Sawgrass Mall. Been on this side for some years now. FURRYLETTERS (everyone that sleeves knows FURRYLETTERS) used to stay on this side too.

Oh and I ordered the R.A.T. 7 -> win


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*


My Rat 7 sale fell through, anyone here looking for one? I'd be open to trades for logi or razer mice.


My buddy standing here beside me at work has a Razer Death Adder and was looking at the R.A.T. 7 too. Let me know if you're interested and I'll have him PM you. He's on OCN too.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*


My Rat 7 sale fell through, anyone here looking for one? I'd be open to trades for logi or razer mice.


hmm ive got a slew of mice, what you looking for


----------



## Mergatroid

Hello all. I have owned a RAT 9 since just before last Christmas. I love it myself. I'm using a black aluminum Cyborg mouse pad. The funny thing is, it has a red pattern on it. The mouse works great on the black areas, but sometimes stutters on the red. Strange.

I love this mouse to pieces. People who whine about wireless not being good for gaming...pshaw. I have nothing nice to say about them. I've been using wireless mice for about 6 years now, and never had a single issue. Previously I was using an MX Revolution, and it was awesome. I wore the buttons out and, oddly enough, just replaced them today and am using it at work now. Great mouse.

I LOVE the battery setup for this mouse. I tried the Logitech G700 and the Mamba, and they are a joke. The batteries last less time than the RAT9 which requires them to be plugged in to charge. What's the point of purchasing a wireless mouse if you have to use a recharging cord 50% of the time you use it? I payed extra for wireless, not 50% wireless. The plug on the Mamba is a real joke. Every time I tried it it felt like it might break. Junk. At least the Logitech used a standard NiMh battery so you could have spares. The Mamba used a custom battery and it is not a simple swap even if you had a spare kicking around. The RAT 9 battery not only lasts longer, but is a quick swap and you're back in action. I'm at work right now, so I will post a pic when I get home.

Hey, if anyone is interested, I programmed the side scroll wheel to be the arrow keys. It seems to work pretty good for web pages and such. You can change the sensitivity by programming additional arrow key presses.










Join me up please.


----------



## kartcrg84

does anyone know where I can buy a second receiver/base station for the RAT 9?


----------



## Defiler

List updated. Mergatroid is our 75th member and keeping with the thread tradition he get's nothing but an "Atta-boy!"









Keep em coming! I'm planning on a possible prize for our 100th member. I need to see if it's possible or not though. Stay tuned!


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kartcrg84*


does anyone know where I can buy a second receiver/base station for the RAT 9?


i was lucky to get hold of 2 rat9s, and i tried to swap the base stations. for some reason base1 will not work with rat2 or vice versa. base1 will only work for rat 1 or base2 with rat2. i am not sure if it is only an issue with the rat 9s that i have and it will be nice if someone can confirm it.


----------



## Defiler

News we already posted but this makes it official on the precision button being configurable.

http://www.cyborggaming.com/RATOwnersClub/news7.html


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Hello all. I have owned a RAT 9 since just before last Christmas. I love it myself. I'm using a black aluminum Cyborg mouse pad. The funny thing is, it has a red pattern on it. The mouse works great on the black areas, but sometimes stutters on the red. Strange.


The Saitek Cyborg V.5 pad is the same one I'm using. I'm using it on the blue (precision) side, and have not had any problems with it.


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kartcrg84*


does anyone know where I can buy a second receiver/base station for the RAT 9?


If they're not available on the Saitek Cyborg site, then they're probably not available. I asked them the same thing about replacement glide pads; and was told they would be available for purchase soon (no ETA given). If you don't see them on the site, email their support department and ask if/when they'll be available (and post the reply here).


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luchog*


I asked them the same thing about replacement glide pads; and was told they would be available for purchase soon (no ETA given).


Ehem...









Get 'em here.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nethermir*


... i tried to swap the base stations. for some reason base1 will not work with rat2 or vice versa. base1 will only work for rat 1 or base2 with rat2.


I'm not sure if they use a type of Blutooth or some other type of RF control, but remember that many RC toys come with transmitters and receivers that use different frequencies so they don't interfere with each other. This may be something similar.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luchog*


The Saitek Cyborg V.5 pad is the same one I'm using. I'm using it on the blue (precision) side, and have not had any problems with it.


I started out on the blue side but like the speed of the red side. I also had a few instances of skipping on the blue side before I changed to the red side. I really wish they had this same pad with no design on it at all. Then I could have joined....the Dark Side....lol....


----------



## kartcrg84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nethermir*


i was lucky to get hold of 2 rat9s, and i tried to swap the base stations. for some reason base1 will not work with rat2 or vice versa. base1 will only work for rat 1 or base2 with rat2. i am not sure if it is only an issue with the rat 9s that i have and it will be nice if someone can confirm it.


There must be a pairing software or procedure. I know that all of the Logitech wireless mice that I have owned have one in some shape or form.


----------



## Winrahr

Is anyone using the RAT 9 charge indicator program with SLI? Mine apparently messes up my cards and causes this problem


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


I started out on the blue side but like the speed of the red side. I also had a few instances of skipping on the blue side before I changed to the red side. I really wish they had this same pad with no design on it at all. Then I could have joined....the Dark Side....lol....


If it's the same problem on both sides; it may not be the pad. It may be the problem noted earlier with tracking errors that occur due to an off-centered glide pad around the laser aperture.


----------



## Defiler

Finally got tired of my modded XTRAC Hammer killing my wrist. So, I ordered a steelseries Qck Mass mousepad. Hope it works well with the RAT's sensor.


----------



## Slayer33

Sorry it took me so long to post my R.A.T.7, but there she be! Have had her for just over a year now.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kartcrg84*


There must be a pairing software or procedure. I know that all of the Logitech wireless mice that I have owned have one in some shape or form.


Neither the G700 I tested nor my MX Revolution used any pairing procedure.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luchog*


If it's the same problem on both sides; it may not be the pad. It may be the problem noted earlier with tracking errors that occur due to an off-centered glide pad around the laser aperture.


Hmmm. I checked the glide pad and it looks like all the pictures I've seen. It has that half opening I think they added for the RAT9 (filter?), and it's lined up with the "0" marking on the bottom. Is there any way to tell?

I did read a lot of the other posts in the thread, but I admit I didn't read all of them.

Edit: I just completed reading the entire thread. I feel I just have to say something in defense of the RAT 9. Everyone seems to have a hate-on for it.

1. There is zero lag associated with the wireless version RAT. I've used wired and wireless and I am seeing no lag issues at all. Considering how fast the polling is on mice like this I don't see where any lag would come from. However, to alleviate any concern I have tried it side by side with a Naga and there is NO LAG.

2: Battery issues. I was using an MX Revolution for about 4 or so years and it would go almost a week without needing to be recharged under moderate use. It still gets two days of heavy use and needs to be recharged sometime on the third day. With the RAT 9 I get about 7-8 hours of non stop gaming out of a battery before I have to swap it. The G700 gave me between 4 and 5, and the Mamba I returned gave just over 5. Both use a NmH battery, which is inferior to lithium. I wanted to try the MS Sidewinder X8 cordless, but I tried the RAT 9 after I returned the Mamba and was so happy with it I kept it. MS claims that the Sidewinder X8 gets 30 hours and some reviewers have said they had to charge "every other day" making it a fairly good choice. The RAT 9 is a much shorter use/recharge cycle but it also polls at up to 1000Hz (which is one of the reasons it has no lag) which uses a lot more battery power, however the X8 polls at a high rate as well so I don't know why they get a better battery life. Perhaps they are using a larger capacity battery. The RAT 9 battery is about half the weight or less of a regular NmH AA battery. As for swapping it literally takes me less than five seconds to change the battery. Again, literally, it's no effort or problem. It certainly takes less effort and concentration than plugging the charging wire into either the Mamba or the G700 (I hear the Sidewinder X8 is nice in this respect).

For 90% of "gamers" the RAT mice are a great choice. I disagree with those who complain about the ergonomics but I guess that is partially subjective. So much about mouse preference is subjective it's hard to recommend what you like to others. Not everyone agrees on what's best in a mouse.

Having said that, I like my RAT 9 because it's wireless, so perhaps I have a completely different perspective than many others have. I was specifically looking for a good wireless mouse, and this is what I picked (still with regrets over not trying an X8). Wired mice are great but I just got tired of the wire, and since competitive wireless were available....

/end blatheringrant


----------



## kartcrg84

yes they do:

g700:

http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/...ail/a_id/18295

mx revolution:

http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/.../kw//related/1

it just may not be necessary when you first get your mouse.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kartcrg84*


yes they do:

g700:

http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/...ail/a_id/18295

mx revolution:

http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/.../kw//related/1

it just may not be necessary when you first get your mouse.


Well there you go. I never replaced the receiver so I never had any pairing issues. This would seem to confirm the fellow with the new receiver should contact Cyborg and find out if he can match his RAT 9 with the new receiver.

Hey bud, + REP for bothering to look it up.


----------



## Nethermir

@Mergatroid nice long rant there lol. rat 9 is probably one of the best wireless mice that i have used along with mx revolution. my only gripe really is the battery that drains out within the day. but then again, a lot of wireless gaming mice are like that.

for their next rat, i hope they do include a cord option similar to razer mamba and sidewinder so people can choose to go wired or wireless. also, they need to design that battery placement a little better, darn hard to swap batteries without removing the palm rest. finally, they need to make it cheaper!


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

I've readjusted my grip with the RAT, but I'm still unhappy with blowing into the sensor so often, not sure if its the RAT or my megasome to blame, but I'll find out once I get my new mouse.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nethermir*


...for their next rat, i hope they do include a cord option similar to razer mamba and sidewinder so people can choose to go wired or wireless. also, they need to design that battery placement a little better, darn hard to swap batteries without removing the palm rest. finally, they need to make it cheaper!


I agree. A little lever to press for removing the battery would have been nice. Push the lever and the battery pops out. If they add a wired option I would like to see it done magnetically like the X8 does. I think Razer and Logitech got it wrong. Even a miniature jack would be better than the types they selected (or sub-miniature). Both dual batteries and a cable would be the best of both worlds. I have the palmrest all the way forward, so I can grip the battery on top and bottom and pull it out, but people who adjust it rearward may have a problem.


----------



## Uncle Dolans

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slayer33*


Sorry it took me so long to post my R.A.T.7, but there she be! Have had her for just over a year now.











Why is that side scroll wheel so...browny rusty coloured?


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uncle Dolans*


Why is that side scroll wheel so...browny rusty coloured?


It's probably just a reflection, mine looks kinda like that under my light too


----------



## Uncle Dolans

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Winrahr*


It's probably just a reflection, mine looks kinda like that under my light too


Pretty intense reflection.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14152865*
> Neither the G700 I tested nor my MX Revolution used any pairing procedure.
> 
> Hmmm. I checked the glide pad and it looks like all the pictures I've seen. It has that half opening I think they added for the RAT9 (filter?), and it's lined up with the "0" marking on the bottom. Is there any way to tell?
> 
> I did read a lot of the other posts in the thread, but I admit I didn't read all of them.
> 
> Edit: I just completed reading the entire thread. I feel I just have to say something in defense of the RAT 9. Everyone seems to have a hate-on for it.
> 
> 1. There is zero lag associated with the wireless version RAT. I've used wired and wireless and I am seeing no lag issues at all. Considering how fast the polling is on mice like this I don't see where any lag would come from. However, to alleviate any concern I have tried it side by side with a Naga and there is NO LAG.
> 
> 2: Battery issues. I was using an MX Revolution for about 4 or so years and it would go almost a week without needing to be recharged under moderate use. It still gets two days of heavy use and needs to be recharged sometime on the third day. With the RAT 9 I get about 7-8 hours of non stop gaming out of a battery before I have to swap it. The G700 gave me between 4 and 5, and the Mamba I returned gave just over 5. Both use a NmH battery, which is inferior to lithium. I wanted to try the MS Sidewinder X8 cordless, but I tried the RAT 9 after I returned the Mamba and was so happy with it I kept it. MS claims that the Sidewinder X8 gets 30 hours and some reviewers have said they had to charge "every other day" making it a fairly good choice. The RAT 9 is a much shorter use/recharge cycle but it also polls at up to 1000Hz (which is one of the reasons it has no lag) which uses a lot more battery power, however the X8 polls at a high rate as well so I don't know why they get a better battery life. Perhaps they are using a larger capacity battery. The RAT 9 battery is about half the weight or less of a regular NmH AA battery. As for swapping it literally takes me less than five seconds to change the battery. Again, literally, it's no effort or problem. It certainly takes less effort and concentration than plugging the charging wire into either the Mamba or the G700 (I hear the Sidewinder X8 is nice in this respect).
> 
> For 90% of "gamers" the RAT mice are a great choice. I disagree with those who complain about the ergonomics but I guess that is partially subjective. So much about mouse preference is subjective it's hard to recommend what you like to others. Not everyone agrees on what's best in a mouse.
> 
> Having said that, I like my RAT 9 because it's wireless, so perhaps I have a completely different perspective than many others have. I was specifically looking for a good wireless mouse, and this is what I picked (still with regrets over not trying an X8). Wired mice are great but I just got tired of the wire, and since competitive wireless were available....
> 
> /end blatheringrant


lol you aren't missing a thing with the x8, its in my cheap mice pile now and i just use it at work for my laptop. not really that comfortable and feels cheap. R.A.T. 9 is a much better option


----------



## Defiler

List updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luchog;14140685*
> I asked them the same thing about replacement glide pads; and was told they would be available for purchase soon (no ETA given).


Just making sure you saw my post here on this.

http://www.overclock.net/mice/826113-cyborg-r-t-owners-club-41.html#post14141150


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;14177428*
> List updated.
> 
> Just making sure you saw my post here on this.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/mice/826113-cyborg-r-t-owners-club-41.html#post14141150


Yup, saw it. Just haven't gotten off my ass to order any yet.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


lol you aren't missing a thing with the x8, its in my cheap mice pile now and i just use it at work for my laptop. not really that comfortable and feels cheap. R.A.T. 9 is a much better option


That's good to hear. As I mentioned when I tried the RAT 9 I liked it so much I stopped looking.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14183923*
> That's good to hear. As I mentioned when I tried the RAT 9 I liked it so much I stopped looking.


the only thing i like about the x8 is that the laser is blue lol


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


the only thing i like about the x8 is that the laser is blue lol


Isn't that the same laser Logitech uses? I hear it tracks better than the one in the RATs.


----------



## Intense

it doesn't track better at all, when im trying to be very precise in my location of the cursor its almost impossible to get it where you want it


----------



## superste2201

I have a R.A.T. 3 - It's actually my first gaming mouse!


----------



## Intense

im diving into either a naos 5000 or a g700, which should i get? gonna be a secondary mouse


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superste2201*


I have a R.A.T. 3 - It's actually my first gaming mouse!


Awesome! Now post a pic to get added to the list!









On another note. I got my steelseries QcK Mass mousepad in. Works like a champ. Not sure why my other all black pad didn't work so well. Anyways, it was $15 well spent and my wrist has thanked me a few time already.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Awesome! Now post a pic to get added to the list!









On another note. I got my steelseries QcK Mass mousepad in. Works like a champ. Not sure why my other all black pad didn't work so well. Anyways, it was $15 well spent and my wrist has thanked me a few time already.


haha my wrist has thanked me too with my goliathus, before it would sit on the corner of a sharp wooden desk


----------



## Drakenxile

add me i got a R.A.T. 7 and im loving it

il post pictures later at work at the moment

*EDIT* found one on my phone u can barely see it but its there christmas present from the gf this is my old setup tho since this pic i bought 3 new monitor switched the case got a black widow and moved


----------



## Intense

oh god no wonder RedCloudFuneral hated this mouse, his is soooooooooooo messed up.

List of problems:
Side Scroll Is Stuck
Buttons on side of mouse are broken/defective
right click button sticks/doesn't click right
Pivot in left side is messed up
Chips in rubber coating

This ones going in for an RMA for sure

edit:
did they change the mouse foot from around the center of the laser. his has a little plastic thing in it like the mamba and naga epic have but mine doesn't


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;14217440*
> oh god no wonder RedCloudFuneral hated this mouse, his is soooooooooooo messed up.
> 
> List of problems:
> Side Scroll Is Stuck
> Buttons on side of mouse are broken/defective
> right click button sticks/doesn't click right
> Pivot in left side is messed up
> Chips in rubber coating
> 
> This ones going in for an RMA for sure
> 
> edit:
> did they change the mouse foot from around the center of the laser. his has a little plastic thing in it like the mamba and naga epic have but mine doesn't


Thats strange, it wasn't quite that bad when I had it, the side buttons worked fine for me, the scroll wheel went to the left side, and the main buttons worked, expect it didn't register the left one 1% of the time.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral;14217983*
> Thats strange, it wasn't quite that bad when I had it, the side buttons worked fine for me, the scroll wheel went to the left side, and the main buttons worked, expect it didn't register the left one 1% of the time.


im talking hardware too not software, the side scroll just takes way too much force and the right click doesn't click 1/4 times


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG look at this

http://store.gameshark.com/listCategoriesAndProducts.asp?idCategory=405

individuals parts for sale


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtr mclaren;14218852*
> omg look at this
> 
> http://store.gameshark.com/listcategoriesandproducts.asp?idcategory=405
> 
> individuals parts for sale


woot time for more batteries


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr;14219199*
> woot time for more batteries


good idea, charge a pile and swap whenever you need em


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;14218852*
> OMG look at this
> 
> http://store.gameshark.com/listCategoriesAndProducts.asp?idCategory=405
> 
> individuals parts for sale


Nice find! Added to the OP.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I reaaly need a custom part. the palm grip part









I miss my rat

I will start saving for 7

or maybe a revision, I will get one in december


----------



## TG_bigboss

I Just got my RAT 7 Today! =) love it. Im still getting use to it and customizing it to my liking. It's weird to get use to since i was so use to my old stock mouse but i love it. If only it had some led's that changed colors when i wanted it to so it would match my saitek eclipse keyboard =P maybe future mod someday


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Winrahr*


woot time for more batteries










i wish it is a higher quality battery, but that's only wishful thinking


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nethermir*


i wish it is a higher quality battery, but that's only wishful thinking










Speaking of quality, my screw that allows adjustment of the thumbrest is messed. I think the threads broke or something because I can't tighten it anymore. Well at least they replied to my email...


----------



## Intense

In the process of getting my alternate RAT RMAed, I'll report back on the quality of their customer service, so far its sloowww


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;14212307*
> im diving into either a naos 5000 or a g700, which should i get? gonna be a secondary mouse


I really liked the G700 myself. The two things that made me return it and keep looking were:

1: Battery only lasts between 3-5 hours depending on use. However, if you have spare NmH AA batteries and a charger, you can use it like a RAT9 and just swap the battery instead of plugging the cable in.

2: It requires you to press a switch to enable the free wheeling mode on the scroll wheel, unlike the Revolution which will engage that mode with a flick of your finger on the wheel.

I liked the tracking, I liked all the buttons it has, I liked the software, liked the side scroll on the scroll wheel, although the feel was a little...plasticy though. I also liked the weight. Lighter than the RAT but still pretty good.

The naos 5000 looks like a great mouse too. I guess it depends on what type of mouse you're looking for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr;14219199*
> woot time for more batteries


Wow, $20 each. Someone is making a killing on those.


----------



## Intense

using the Naos right now xD still not as good as the rat tho


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


In the process of getting my alternate RAT RMAed, I'll report back on the quality of their customer service, so far its sloowww


what kind of issues are u having and how long have u owned the rat?

anyone in here who have owned a RAT more than a year? i love this mouse but i am having doubts on the longevity of it. my rat9 died after 5 months, got a second one and testing how long this will last.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nethermir*


what kind of issues are u having and how long have u owned the rat?

anyone in here who have owned a RAT more than a year? i love this mouse but i am having doubts on the longevity of it. my rat9 died after 5 months, got a second one and testing how long this will last.


its from another member, idk how long he had it. But my RAT is in perfect condition after about 6 months of use


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

I had it about 2 months, withing the first week the coating was rubbing off, the other problems I guess I had from the start, they weren't major enough to bug me, besides having to blow into the sensor.


----------



## Intense

hmm, slow customer service so im still waiting for rma stuff


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Good luck, I think it may have been damaged further in the mail, there was no pressing need for RMA when I had it, just some minor issues.








Lets hope they are faster than ASUS, its been half a year and I still got a broken ROG board. $70 worth of shipping and 6 months later and the boards just get worse and worse that they are sending.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*


Good luck, I think it may have been damaged further in the mail, there was no pressing need for RMA when I had it, just some minor issues.








Lets hope they are faster than ASUS, its been half a year and I still got a broken ROG board. $70 worth of shipping and 6 months later and the boards just get worse and worse that they are sending.


Wow that sounds terrible


----------



## Shredicus

Just dropped my Cyber Sniper Silencer and the scroll wheel broke. Ordered a RAT 7


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Just dropped my Cyber Sniper Silencer and the scroll wheel broke. Ordered a RAT 7


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


















































Lol I love the tags for this thread

"strange looking"


----------



## Intense




----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14263283*
> Just dropped my Cyber Sniper Silencer and the scroll wheel broke. Ordered a RAT 7


i bet you dropped that on purpose


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir;14268422*
> i bet you dropped that on purpose










:laugher:


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nethermir*


i bet you dropped that on purpose




















Any important tips for configuring this baby when it gets here?


----------



## BountyHead

My rat 7 just died Q_Q. I dont know what happened im so sad.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BountyHead*


My rat 7 just died Q_Q. I dont know what happened im so sad.


RMA time :/

Customer service is slooooow. I had to put in a second ticket and as soon as i did the first ticket got responded to 9_9


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


RMA time :/

Customer service is slooooow. I had to put in a second ticket and as soon as i did the first ticket got responded to 9_9


Does the tickets ever expire? I printed out my RMA documents and I want to hold it off until I take apart my rig in a week


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Winrahr*


Does the tickets ever expire? I printed out my RMA documents and I want to hold it off until I take apart my rig in a week


idk still waiting to see if i get a response for the first rep after sending a pic and invoice


----------



## Defiler

Who did you contact for the RMA? Mine was pretty fast. I contacted Michael Browning at mbrowning AT madcatz dot com. He got back to me pretty quick with the form to fill out. Try him if you haven't already.


----------



## BountyHead

I had a bestbuy warranty so I swapped it for a g700 ill see if I like it if not I'll get another rat 7

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense

the customer service speed picked up now


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;14279554*
> the customer service speed picked up now


If i had had another decent mouse i might have RMA'd it but as it stands i had in-store replacement so i opted to try out the g700 since i haven't used a logitech mouse ever....


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyHead;14279574*
> If i had had another decent mouse i might have RMA'd it but as it stands i had in-store replacement so i opted to try out the g700 since i haven't used a logitech mouse ever....


im not a huge fan of logitech except for their C910 webcam

but i guess its cool that you get to try all different mice


----------



## BountyHead

So far I am liking the g700, i do miss how i had my rat7 setup

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BountyHead*


I had a bestbuy warranty so I swapped it for a g700 ill see if I like it if not I'll get another rat 7

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


The G700 is pretty nice. If you have a NmH battery charger and a few spare AA batteries it's even better.


----------



## Rabbs

My Rat 7 is still kicking good as new as day 1. I've gotten my moneys worth out of it, just hope it keeps kicking. I take care of it, so i should get some years out of it. But i'll def buy another one, whenever that time comes


----------



## Intense

Everyone go vote for the rats in this thread
http://www.overclock.net/mice/777925-poll-g9x-razor-mamba-naga-r.html


----------



## cocamage

is there a way to get a new battery?? i've only been using this mouse for about 4 months and one of the battery died ;;
when i plug it into charge it, green lights shows up.. but then when i plug it into mouse it won't work.. i don think i can survive with just one battery ..

what's the problem??


----------



## Defiler

Sounds like a warranty replacement issue for you. But you can order additional batteries through the cyborg website. Look at the OP for the URL.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocamage;14338349*
> is there a way to get a new battery?? i've only been using this mouse for about 4 months and one of the battery died ;;
> when i plug it into charge it, green lights shows up.. but then when i plug it into mouse it won't work.. i don think i can survive with just one battery ..
> 
> what's the problem??


you could try to unplug/replug/wiggle the battery to see if it will work. other wise, like defiler said, warranty replacement or buy a new battery.


----------



## chrischoi

I'm on the edge of doing it. Is it worth it? Lol.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi;14338924*
> I'm on the edge of doing it. Is it worth it? Lol.


As long as it's mutual and you use protection, yes.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;14338988*
> As long as it's mutual and you use protection, yes.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


As long as it's mutual and you use protection, yes.


----------



## cocamage

they sell the battery separately?








can someone link it..


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Parts for the R.A.T.s are available on our online stores:

http://store.gameshark.net/Cyborg-Parts/310

Although if that's not working out of the box then that's a warranty replacement so get in touch with support.

By the way, don't know if you guys had seen the post on our own R.A.T. Owners Club Facebook page, but we've got something new to announce in the near future and it will be those signed up to our Newsletter who get to hear about it first (something that will be true going forwards for all Cyborg product announcements). Sign up link is as follows:

http://cyborggaming.com/RATOwnersClub/signup.asp


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cocamage*


they sell the battery separately?








can someone link it..


Did you not see the post where I said look at the original post for the URL?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*


By the way, don't know if you guys had seen the post on our own R.A.T. Owners Club Facebook page, but we've got something new to announce in the near future and it will be those signed up to our Newsletter who get to hear about it first (something that will be true going forwards for all Cyborg product announcements). Sign up link is as follows:

http://cyborggaming.com/RATOwnersClub/signup.asp


Welcome to the forum, Rich! Thanks for the heads up on the announcement and URL to sign up for the newsletter. I'll add the signup link to the OP.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*


Parts for the R.A.T.s are available on our online stores:

http://store.gameshark.net/Cyborg-Parts/310

Although if that's not working out of the box then that's a warranty replacement so get in touch with support.

By the way, don't know if you guys had seen the post on our own R.A.T. Owners Club Facebook page, but we've got something new to announce in the near future and it will be those signed up to our Newsletter who get to hear about it first (something that will be true going forwards for all Cyborg product announcements). Sign up link is as follows:

http://cyborggaming.com/RATOwnersClub/signup.asp


welcome! and any chance to have changes like these?









Quote:



for their next rat, i hope they do include a cord option similar to razer mamba and sidewinder so people can choose to go wired or wireless. also, they need to design that battery placement a little better, darn hard to swap batteries without removing the palm rest. finally, they need to make it cheaper!


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*


Parts for the R.A.T.s are available on our online stores:

http://store.gameshark.net/Cyborg-Parts/310

Although if that's not working out of the box then that's a warranty replacement so get in touch with support.

By the way, don't know if you guys had seen the post on our own R.A.T. Owners Club Facebook page, but we've got something new to announce in the near future and it will be those signed up to our Newsletter who get to hear about it first (something that will be true going forwards for all Cyborg product announcements). Sign up link is as follows:

http://cyborggaming.com/RATOwnersClub/signup.asp


i always love it when companies get involved with their customers


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich;14350492*
> Parts for the R.A.T.s are available on our online stores:
> 
> http://store.gameshark.net/Cyborg-Parts/310
> 
> Although if that's not working out of the box then that's a warranty replacement so get in touch with support.
> 
> By the way, don't know if you guys had seen the post on our own R.A.T. Owners Club Facebook page, but we've got something new to announce in the near future and it will be those signed up to our Newsletter who get to hear about it first (something that will be true going forwards for all Cyborg product announcements). Sign up link is as follows:
> 
> http://cyborggaming.com/RATOwnersClub/signup.asp


Welcome aboard! Signed up for the Facebook page, and I think I'm already signed up for the newsletter.


----------



## Shredicus

Nice timing to show up! My RAT 7 just got here today. Was a little hard to get used to, but it tracks perfectly and moves fluidly on the Razer Sphex SG mouse pad I just picked up to go with this mouse. It's a hard surface pad and I've always used soft, but I like the change. Time to put this baby to the test in BC2









Also, can anyone recommend a little gel wrist rest thing?

Also my profile manager thing wont work. The little mouse icon is on my toolbar, but when I click on it it just crashed. On Win7 x64. I've tried both the disc supplied with the mouse and the latest website drivers


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich;14350492*
> By the way, don't know if you guys had seen the post on our own R.A.T. Owners Club Facebook page, but we've got something new to announce in the near future and it will be those signed up to our Newsletter who get to hear about it first


Yeah, I'm so lining up to be advertised to first....not. Lol.

Now, are you giving something away for free if we accept your advertisement in our inboxes?


----------



## Dr.X

supposedly a t shirt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Nice timing to show up! My RAT 7 just got here today. Was a little hard to get used to, but it tracks perfectly and moves fluidly on the Razer Sphex SG mouse pad I just picked up to go with this mouse. It's a hard surface pad and I've always used soft, but I like the change. Time to put this baby to the test in BC2









Also, can anyone recommend a little gel wrist rest thing?

Also my profile manager thing wont work. The little mouse icon is on my toolbar, but when I click on it it just crashed. On Win7 x64. I've tried both the disc supplied with the mouse and the latest website drivers


using a hard mouse pad i would pick up spare skates. 4 months and my mouse is grinding on my pad. Skates are already gone. Thinking of getting a sheet and making a hole mouse skate to lessen wear.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14359268*
> Yeah, I'm so lining up to be advertised to first....not. Lol.
> 
> Now, are you giving something away for free if we accept your advertisement in our inboxes?


Now that would spoil the surprise... although it's worth pointing out that we did give away some T-Shirts recently and if we were to give anything away now then we'd probably have to improve on that in some way.

If you don't want the newsletter coming in then I can understand that but as I said, newsletter subscribers will be the first from now on to get notice of anything new that we're doing. Our Facebook page 'likers' will be the next to know so that's always a good option if you don't want mails from us

@Nethermir - the decision to make the 9 completely wireless was a conscious choice based on the feedback from our research. The primary feedback we got was: "Why would I want to get a wireless product that I have to plug a wire into in order to charge?"

Some people do have slight issues with removing the batteries - the tolerances have to be fairly tight to avoid batteries that wiggle in that cavity. The odd mouse that comes out of the factory may be a bit tighter than others in that respect but most people will find that if you grab the battery above and below that you can remove without taking the palm rest off. Additionally you should find that it loosens off with use.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*


Now that would spoil the surprise... although it's worth pointing out that we did give away some T-Shirts recently and if we were to give anything away now then we'd probably have to improve on that in some way.

If you don't want the newsletter coming in then I can understand that but as I said, newsletter subscribers will be the first from now on to get notice of anything new that we're doing. Our Facebook page 'likers' will be the next to know so that's always a good option if you don't want mails from us

@Nethermir - *the decision to make the 9 completely wireless was a conscious choice based on the feedback from our research. The primary feedback we got was: "Why would I want to get a wireless product that I have to plug a wire into in order to charge?"*

Some people do have slight issues with removing the batteries - the tolerances have to be fairly tight to avoid batteries that wiggle in that cavity. The odd mouse that comes out of the factory may be a bit tighter than others in that respect but most people will find that if you grab the battery above and below that you can remove without taking the palm rest off. Additionally you should find that it loosens off with use.


I agree with the wired part, but also it would still have the base station so you could charge by just using that. I think it would have given more of an option to the users. But i still have no problem with the non-hybrid method.

I would rather have 2 batteries instead of 1 and a cord to charge.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*


@Nethermir - the decision to make the 9 completely wireless was a conscious choice based on the feedback from our research. The primary feedback we got was: "Why would I want to get a wireless product that I have to plug a wire into in order to charge?"

Some people do have slight issues with removing the batteries - the tolerances have to be fairly tight to avoid batteries that wiggle in that cavity. The odd mouse that comes out of the factory may be a bit tighter than others in that respect but most people will find that if you grab the battery above and below that you can remove without taking the palm rest off. Additionally you should find that it loosens off with use.


There is room on the inside of the pinky rest for a small lever that would be out of the way and hidden (turn the mouse upside down and you can see the end of the battery in a hole). When the lever is pushed the battery would pop out. It should be doable.

I have small hands and can grasp the battery quite well, but I can understand people with larger fingers having a hard time getting a grip on the battery, and being annoyed if they have to move the palm rest to expose enough of the battery to grip. That could slow down your battery replacement time which is a factor for a gaming mouse.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

there is a MAJOR announcement according to Cyborg....Im excited, I want a new rat nao

http://www.facebook.com/RATOwnersClub


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;14387745*
> there is a MAJOR announcement according to Cyborg....Im excited, I want a new rat nao
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/RATOwnersClub










didn't you see the posts above, the rep from Cyborg said there was gonna be a BIG announcement


----------



## Winrahr

Just got their newsletter and it looks pretty awesome









EDIT: 6400dpi sensor? AND TEH COLOR


----------



## Defiler

LMAO! I was just going to post this.

Here is the new product page.

http://store.gameshark.com/viewItem....idCategory=262


----------



## Winrahr

Can I buy the parts of it and put it on my RAT9?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *defiler*


lmao! I was just going to post this.

Here is the new product page.

http://store.gameshark.com/viewitem....idcategory=262











omg


----------



## Intense

i may just have to get one


----------



## Defiler

My thoughts exactly. It would only complement my main rig.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


My thoughts exactly. It would only complement my main rig.




























that build is beautiful


----------



## Defiler

Hey, thanks! Check out the build thread, in my sig, to see more.


----------



## Shredicus

Awww damnit, I guess I do still ahve time to send my RAT 7 back to amazon and order the white one.










Also, anyone else having trouble with getting the Profile Manager to work on Win7 x64? The little mouse icon display on my status bar thing at the bottom left, but when I try to open the profile manager I just get an error message and it crashes. I've downloaded the proper drivers and software for my OS from the Saitek site, but it just wont work.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14396157*
> Also, anyone else having trouble with getting the Profile Manager to work on Win7 x64? The little mouse icon display on my status bar thing at the bottom left, but when I try to open the profile manager I just get an error message and it crashes. I've downloaded the proper drivers and software for my OS from the Saitek site, but it just wont work.


W764 here, no issues...


----------



## Jinto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


LMAO! I was just going to post this.

Here is the new product page.

http://store.gameshark.com/viewItem....idCategory=262











Mother of pearls...

I was on the fence about this mouse but seeing this snowy goodness has me on board.


----------



## coleweezy23

wow the albino looks sick, too expensive though...just because it's white doesn't mean we will pay $100 for the same thing. would be cool to mix the white and black together though, albino hybrid! can't wait to see some of those pictures.


----------



## otakunorth

just picked up a rat7 for under 50 canadian after tax ^^
sweet mouse so far though i cant adjust the rear section back very far without tilting the mouse up


----------



## otakunorth

also the back piece feels loose, and is making a clicking sound whenever i move my hand on it


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Thats normal, I wouldn't put it all the way back.


----------



## otakunorth

its not, its not quite half way back, bad design though
and the clicking noise it makes is horrid


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

I don't know if I would call it horrid, but it I would have to agree its not a well thought out design.


----------



## Intense

The backpiece should not be loose


----------



## otakunorth

its the latch piece isint gripping the holes
i think im just going to wedge some plumbers tape in there

edit: i think the back piece i was using (the raised one) was defective, the latch wasint cut proper
other then that i love tho mouse so far, though randomly (im using it at 5000 dpi) it will zig zag when moving horizontally


----------



## reaper~

Heh, just got an email from Mad Catz rep saying that they've drawn my name and will be sending me their new R.A.T. 7 Albino Edition!

It'll go great with my white Filco.









][/URL]

I'll post a short review once I receive it... unless someone posted one first.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Heh, just got an email from Mad Catz rep saying that they've drawn my name and will be sending me their new R.A.T. 7 Albino Edition!

It'll go great with my white Filco.











I'll post a short review once I receive it... unless someone posted one first.


DAMN YOU!!!!!!

All joking aside. Congrats, man!


----------



## reaper~

Haha, thanks! It's the first time I've won anything. lol Didn't even know they have the Albino Edition for the R.A.T. 7 until I got the email.


----------



## Intense

LOL lucky SOB i want one


----------



## Intense

ill buy it off you if you dont want it


----------



## wolzen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *defiler*


lmao! I was just going to post this.

Here is the new product page.

http://store.gameshark.com/viewitem....idcategory=262











release dateeeee!!!i must haveeee!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;14455369*
> ill buy it off you if you dont want it


I'll probably keep it but we'll see.


----------



## Psycho666

does anyone here know how to get the R.A.T.7 to work completely in Fedora 15?
i've been messing around with some configs and it mostly works now, but my side-buttons still don't work


----------



## Yukss

nice didn´t know there was a whole thread about my mouse

here is mine (i have to take some new pics of my rig)


----------



## memyself2014

RAT 9. Batterys. fuu. lol


----------



## burgergetsbored

Thinking about buying a RAT 5 next week. Thinking it be better to pick one up from argos, as if I don't like it or have some tracking issues (seems to be common) its easier to return, whereas on the official site they will only refund you if they believe there is a problem.

Only problem with this is, I heard the new batch on RATS have some hardware performance such as the half cut-out over the sensor to reduce Z -axis movement completely, and I'm wondering if buying from argos I'm likely to have the old model as of their large stock, whereas if I bought from mad catz I'd get a new one? Thanks, Adam.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burgergetsbored;14536379*
> Thinking about buying a RAT 5 next week. Thinking it be better to pick one up from argos, as if I don't like it or have some tracking issues (seems to be common) its easier to return, whereas on the official site they will only refund you if they believe there is a problem.
> 
> Only problem with this is, I heard the new batch on RATS have some hardware performance such as the half cut-out over the sensor to reduce Z -axis movement completely, and I'm wondering if buying from argos I'm likely to have the old model as of their large stock, whereas if I bought from mad catz I'd get a new one? Thanks, Adam.


That half cut out was a feature? I thought it was a flaw, its what caused all the tracking problems for me, it caught bits of my mousepad and dust.


----------



## Mergatroid

I also read about the tracking issues and the fix before I bought my RAT 9. It had the "half cut-out" pre installed, and other than a little dust here and there I really don't have much of a problem with it any more.


----------



## burgergetsbored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral;14536669*
> That half cut out was a feature? I thought it was a flaw, its what caused all the tracking problems for me, it caught bits of my mousepad and dust.


Yeah apparently a feature from what others have said, madcatz haven't mentioned it anywhere but it seems to have helped out on a lot of the tracking issues for most users. I can understand it catching dust. But if its catching bits of your mousepad it's probably time to buy another


----------



## refeek

I bought the RAT7 a while back, and I had to switch back to my DeathAdder.

Does the shape of the palm rest bother anyone else? It gives my hand massive cramps.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refeek;14537333*
> I bought the RAT7 a while back, and I had to switch back to my DeathAdder.
> 
> Does the shape of the palm rest bother anyone else? It gives my hand massive cramps.


palm rest is one of the reasons i like it


----------



## Arkonos

Yup, I really like that part and the mouse in general, but here are the issues i have:

I'd like to move the thumb area more forward so I can reach the sniper button without changing my grip(1), I'd like to have the sidescroll at a place that is reachable(2), I'd like to have the rough surface with the higher base and I was really disappointed in the big pinky rest. One part of it is cutting into my flesh and it really hurts after 10mins so it's really useless. (3)
I hope that a friend of mine can make us some parts with a 3D Printer.

(1)


(2)


(3)


Behold my Gimp skillz and camera quality!


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Yeah the palm rest bugged me, and I couldn't adjust to the pinkie rest, but I was fine without it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkonos;14538205*
> Yup, I really like that part and the mouse in general, but here are the issues i have:
> 
> (2)
> 
> 
> Behold my Gimp skillz and camera quality!


Your grip is so far forward, no wonder you can't use the side scroll. My grip is further back, with the rubber palm adjusted as small as it will go, the thumb adjustment back all the way and in all the way. All my fingers line up perfectly, and I can use all the buttons and the scroll wheel with just a movement of my thumb. I don't use the pinky rest.


----------



## darthjoe229

Anybody get this working on openSuse 11.4? Wanna try making the side scroll wheel switch workspaces for me. Haven't tried yet (work computer, mouse is home), but suse can have difficulties playing nice with some things.


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*


Anybody get this working on openSuse 11.4? Wanna try making the side scroll wheel switch workspaces for me. Haven't tried yet (work computer, mouse is home), but suse can have difficulties playing nice with some things.


got the same thing with Fedora 15








would love to use the side-scroller, but Fedora doesn't even use the side-buttons


----------



## darthjoe229

D: this is terrible. might it work on ubuntu 11.04? its what i use at home


----------



## Mongol

Be on the lookout for the next RAT...Albino!

http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/11/m...irst-hands-on/


----------



## darthjoe229

O_O and i thought 5600 was good...but 6400 dpi? You'll turn around in BF before you actually think of turning XD


----------



## Jinto

Does the R.A.T. 7 use the Philips Twin Eye sensor? I had the Razer Mamba 4G before and the sensor just killed it for me. Does the R.A.T. 7 suffer from the same issues?


----------



## NineteenEleven

Just ordered a R.A.T 7 i didnt want to get the 9 b/c i hate wireless, and i dont care if it comes with 2 batteries lol!

just wondering how everyone likes theres? im excited to get mine.


----------



## burgergetsbored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto;14548107*
> Does the R.A.T. 7 use the Philips Twin Eye sensor? I had the Razer Mamba 4G before and the sensor just killed it for me. Does the R.A.T. 7 suffer from the same issues?


Yeah the 5/7/9 do :/ The 3 doesn't though, I believe it uses a avago sensor, but the mouse is pretty inferior to the other models in it's functions. Why on earth the sensor needs to track Z axis I don't know. Why would sailtek even think about using this sensor. Mind it seems 50-50, half the owners have tracking problems, half don't.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burgergetsbored*


Yeah the 5/7/9 do :/ The 3 doesn't though, I believe it uses a avago sensor, but the mouse is pretty inferior to the other models in it's functions. Why on earth the sensor needs to track Z axis I don't know. Why would sailtek even think about using this sensor. Mind it seems 50-50, half the owners have tracking problems, half don't.


A lot of it depends on the surface you're using.


----------



## burgergetsbored

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


A lot of it depends on the surface you're using.


Yeah It seems to be completely dependant on the surface. Gotta get the right mouse mat! But I've read playing bassy music, it'll just constantly make the mouse pointer wobble around the screen...that's really not that useful to me.


----------



## DEEBS808

Looking to get a R.A.T 7 what kind on mouse pad you guys recommend?


----------



## Mongol

Use a matte black cloth pad.

I had nothing but problems with anything even remotely reflective.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14555546*
> Looking to get a R.A.T 7 what kind on mouse pad you guys recommend?


Rocketfish Pad works fine for me.


----------



## darthjoe229

Generic blue mousepad works beautifully for me.


----------



## Arkonos

look at mine at the last page, works flawless for me


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NineteenEleven;14548128*
> Just ordered a R.A.T 7 i didnt want to get the 9 b/c i hate wireless, and i dont care if it comes with 2 batteries lol!
> 
> just wondering how everyone likes theres? im excited to get mine.


aside from the mediocre battery life and with my unit dying after a few months (had to get a replacement). everything is going great, i am using the mouse to play sc2, no problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14555546*
> Looking to get a R.A.T 7 what kind on mouse pad you guys recommend?


i am using a generic $4 white synthetic mouse pad and it works just fine.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14555546*
> Looking to get a R.A.T 7 what kind on mouse pad you guys recommend?


I'm using the Saitek Cyborg V.5, and it works brilliantly. Only using it on the "precision" side; haven't tried the "speed" side.


----------



## EricB

rat 7 lifespan, 2 weeks. hurray. back to the mx518


----------



## Atenacius

I just ordered a RAT 7 yesterday and I'm already anticipating that I'll need to RMA it at some point. Do you guys go through Newegg (if you bought it there) or go directly to Mad Catz?


----------



## VastoLorde

You guys think its worth rmaing my rat 5, my mouse 5 button (forward) i use to use for vent as my hotkey but noticed that I have to put more pressure and it still looses connection and moues 4 regs and barely tap it compare the 5 and regs the entire time i talk, i mean the mouse forward button still works in browsers but terrible in ventrillo. think i should rma?


----------



## mmirgkaz

i have a r.a.t. 9 ( no pics yet just got it today) and i can`t download the drivers or software for it, does any one have the install files or know where to get them?


----------



## coleweezy23

you did not use the install files from the dvd they gave you in the box?


----------



## hesdeadjim

I just received an RMAed RAT 7, after my first one's laser stopped working / mouse stopped being recognized in most missions. The new one did not come with disc. I had to grab drivers and software from the site (which I would have done anyways).


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hesdeadjim*


I just received an RMAed RAT 7, after my first one's laser stopped working / mouse stopped being recognized in most missions. The new one did not come with disc. I had to grab drivers and software from the site (which I would have done anyways).


How long did it take you to receive your replacement? I just sent my RAT9 back last week and I have no idea when I'll get my replacement


----------



## Grief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hesdeadjim*


I just received an RMAed RAT 7, after my first one's laser stopped working / mouse stopped being recognized in most missions. The new one did not come with disc. I had to grab drivers and software from the site (which I would have done anyways).


Here are drivers

http://www.cyborggaming.com/download.htm


----------



## LulzSec

When you RMA your mouse what does it come with? What is required to rma a mouse?


----------



## hesdeadjim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Winrahr*


How long did it take you to receive your replacement? I just sent my RAT9 back last week and I have no idea when I'll get my replacement


Mine arrived on 8/2, I received the replacement on 8/10. Hardest part was just getting the RMA started, it took two weeks to the day to get a reply to my emails, and that required the help of Madcatz Rich to get it looked into. In total, from email submission to mouse on my doorstep, 30 days.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LulzSec*


When you RMA your mouse what does it come with? What is required to rma a mouse?


I submitted emails and also PMed Rich. I tried calling, but I gave up waiting on hold. I had to send everything back with the mouse, so I got a brand new retail package back.


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hesdeadjim*


Mine arrived on 8/2, I received the replacement on 8/10. Hardest part was just getting the RMA started, it took two weeks to the day to get a reply to my emails, and that required the help of Madcatz Rich to get it looked into. In total, from email submission to mouse on my doorstep, 30 days.

I submitted emails and also PMed Rich. I tried calling, but I gave up waiting on hold. I had to send everything back with the mouse, so I got a brand new retail package back.


That's nice to hear. My first email to them was just totally ignored, didn't even get the automated reply









They never picked up on my phone calls


----------



## LulzSec

I submitted emails and also PMed Rich. I tried calling, but I gave up waiting on hold. I had to send everything back with the mouse, so I got a brand new retail package back.[/QUOTE]

****. that might be a probelem for me, i bought the mouse for 3$ at a yard sale in perfect condition no scratches, just the wheel was broken..
It came with the mouse and only the mouse


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Winrahr*


That's nice to hear. My first email to them was just totally ignored, didn't even get the automated reply









They never picked up on my phone calls










same thing happened to me. Mad Catz Rich, your customer service guys are terrible







lol. it took them a month to answer my question about warranty. i sent an email 06/02 and i got a reply 07/10. my issue is not urgent but man, 1 month to get answers? pfft.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LulzSec*


****. that might be a probelem for me, i bought the mouse for 3$ at a yard sale in perfect condition no scratches, just the wheel was broken..
It came with the mouse and only the mouse


you can't rma that unless you can get the original owner to give you all the mouse accessories and case.


----------



## LulzSec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nethermir*


same thing happened to me. Mad Catz Rich, your customer service guys are terrible







lol. it took them a month to answer my question about warranty. i sent an email 06/02 and i got a reply 07/10. my issue is not urgent but man, 1 month to get answers? pfft.

you can't rma that unless you can get the original owner to give you all the mouse accessories and case.


I absolutely need the case? And the accessories?


----------



## Arkonos

You guys are lucky, I RMAed my RAT7 due to faulty laser and after a month I got the money back. In the meantime, the price for the RAT7 increased by 5€...

I could've contacted Saitek ofc, but the hassle wasn't worth it.


----------



## Ishinomori

I'm having an issue with my R.A.T 5, when I start up windows, the mouse is unresponsive and I have to disconnect and reconnect it to get it to work...
Anyone had a similiar issue, or knows of a fix?

Cheers,

Ishi


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VastoLorde;14560403*
> You guys think its worth rmaing my rat 5, my mouse 5 button (forward) i use to use for vent as my hotkey but noticed that I have to put more pressure and it still looses connection and moues 4 regs and barely tap it compare the 5 and regs the entire time i talk, i mean the mouse forward button still works in browsers but terrible in ventrillo. think i should rma?


I have this issue swell on my RAT 5, except I am using the browsing forward button for my knife in BC2 (used to, I have since remapped it so I can knife again)

Would be interested in an answer to the above question...


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LulzSec;14575906*
> I absolutely need the case? And the accessories?


i have not sent my own rma for mad catz yet but for most companies, they do require you to send everything back. or else, they ship the package back to you at your expense.


----------



## eriico39hi

I just got my R.A.T 7 in the mail


----------



## Jobotoo

My R.A.T. 7 Albino is in the mail. Pic when it gets here.


----------



## reaper~

Guess what came in today.







I'll post some better pics and short impression of it in a few days.










^ Low light and no flash. It's even whiter than my Filco.


----------



## Winrahr

That is soooo sexy


----------



## Jinto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Guess what came in today.







I'll post some better pics and short impression of it in a few days.

^ Low light and no flash. It's even whiter than my Filco.


Yeah I can see it. Makes your Filco look beige by comparison.


----------



## reaper~

Here's another pic with flash (next to CM Spawn). It's not that much whiter though. Filco is just a little more milky color.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Nice one. In case you're wondering the drivers will go up on the website as soon as they've been signed by Microsoft - I'll let you know!


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Guess what came in today.







I'll post some better pics and short impression of it in a few days.










^ Low light and no flash. It's even whiter than my Filco.


Now I would buy this.


----------



## NineteenEleven

just got my R.A.T 7, ill post pics when i get home.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich;14612481*
> Nice one. In case you're wondering the drivers will go up on the website as soon as they've been signed by Microsoft - I'll let you know!


Cool. Thanks Rich.


----------



## Jinto

So reaper~, any discernible difference in performance from the older black R.A.T. 7?


----------



## NineteenEleven

Cell phone pic FTW


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinto*


So reaper~, any discernible difference in performance from the older black R.A.T. 7?


I haven't used it too much. Been busy with work and all. Will try to find some time tomorrow to do a quick review/comparison.


----------



## Atenacius

Looks like you just need some red/orange accents on your Filco now, reaper


----------



## jpm804

looks nice repear... wonder if MadCatz is going to possibly do a wireless R.A.T 9 albino version also.


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;14624871*
> looks nice repear... wonder if MadCatz is going to possibly do a wireless R.A.T 9 albino version also.


I'd imagine if the R.A.T. 7 Albino sells like hot cakes then they would be inclined to do the same for the R.A.T. 9.


----------



## e92

I cant be bothered to make a new thread. But I was in a computer store today and saw this Cyborg R.A.T 9 mouse and I was blown away!
Is it worth its awsm looks and customization?


----------



## Contagious Specialist

Not sure if this has been covered already, but is anyone using the R.A.T. 7/9 on an X-Trac Ripper Black? I see some are having issues, but I also see that some are not with all black pads.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14622593*
> I haven't used it too much. Been busy with work and all. Will try to find some time tomorrow to do a quick review/comparison.


Yes please! Mine should be here any day, and I'd love to see a review.


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagious Specialist*


Not sure if this has been covered already, but is anyone using the R.A.T. 7/9 on an X-Trac Ripper Black? I see some are having issues, but I also see that some are not with all black pads.


I'm not using the X-trac Ripper, but I am using an all-black pad (well, there's a small colour logo in the middle, but it's mostly black) without any issues related to the pad. Mine is a hard glossy surface, though, not the softer matte ones that most people seem to be using.


----------



## Dr.X

Been using the razer destructor. No problems


----------



## Contagious Specialist

Yeah I use the Ripper XXL. I saw some complaints about using all black pads. I plan on ordering here soon. Just not sure if I want the 7 or the 9.

Thanks.


----------



## Atenacius

My RAT 7 came in the other day and I've been using it on an all black cloth pad, the SteelSeries QcK. No issues so far except for when I lift the mouse up, it moves a lot. Not that big of a problem for normal use but when you're gaming, it's really imprecise.


----------



## Contagious Specialist

Well I got mine today.

I spent about an hour playing with it getting it to feel right. I love this mouse. I was using a Logitech G500. To me that mouse has a great shape, and with all the weights in it felt just right for me. Naturally I put all the weights in the RAT9. It felt way to heavy. I like a heavy mouse, but that was too much. Also after playing with the DPI settings, I got this exactly where I want it. Now it does feel weird at first, but after a few hours of gaming it feels natural. My only real gripe is the battery seems to run out pretty quick. But overall this is a great mouse. Feels natural after using it for a bit, moves real smooth.

Now if I can only figure out how to get the side scrolling to work.........


----------



## Dr.X

bind the side scroll to left and right arrows


----------



## Contagious Specialist

I tried that and got nothing. I'll keep working at it. Thanks.


----------



## Jobotoo

Finally took pics of my R.A.T. 7 Albino. Add me to the list.




































I've been using a G5 for the longest time and wanted to try something new. I have not played too much with my R.A.T. yet, but will let you know how I like it when I get some more time with it.


----------



## Jobotoo

I'm guessing YES, but just in-case; Do I use the regular RAT7 drivers for the Albino?


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;14667270*
> I'm guessing YES, but just in-case; Do I use the regular RAT7 drivers for the Albino?


They just came out with new drivers for the Albino

Direct download link here


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr;14667689*
> They just came out with new drivers for the Albino
> 
> Direct download link here


THANKS!!! +Rep


----------



## afropelican

add me iv got a rat 3 bought it on sale for 20 quid


----------



## Arkonos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afropelican;14676141*
> add me iv got a rat 3 bought it on sale for 20 quid


Please read the first post, you got to upload a picture of your mouse.


----------



## drawoh kcirtap

My RAT 7


----------



## GTR Mclaren

1000 post, congrats rat owners


----------



## Winrahr

^









I got my replacement RAT9 today. It's BNIB







Reason I'm mentioning this is because I bought mine as open box







I actually have a serial number on this one now


----------



## Opp47

I have the RAT 9.. havent used it yet tho... its gonna be used with the new rig im building (see my sig for log)

heres pix..


----------



## SilentKiller

I'm thinking about getting a RAT 9, but I'm not sure if I should get the current one, or wait to see if the RAT 9 Albino comes out.

EDIT: I'm also on a not very fast Mac


----------



## Allectis

Owned the RAT 3 for about a year now. I like making people think that it can transform


----------



## Defiler

Once again, I haven't been getting updates on the thread here. Not sure why. But I was on vacation in DC a couple of weeks ago and work has been nutso! Anyway, I'm back and I have updated the owners list. If I missed you, please let me know.

I will also be updating the driver download links soon. For those who got the Albino R.A.T.s...I hate you! JK. Congrats!

We are currently at 81 R.A.T. owners! I still plan on doing something for the 100th owner. Nothing big but something. Any ideas? Let me know!

That is all for now.


----------



## reaper~

^ IDK.. have some kind of drawing? And not just for the 100th person to join but a random drawing of all the members for some freebie (gift card, used part(s) donate by other members, etc). Just a thought.


----------



## Defiler

I'd be up for a drawing. Maybe 5 picks from all the names after we hit 100? I don't know. I wouldn't put my name in the hat to keep it fair. Still kicking around ideas.

If anyone would like to donate something, I'd be up for discussing it with you. P.M. me if you would like to donate something. I have a Mystery box to donate.







Let me know!


----------



## Mergatroid

How about a good old fashioned pat on the back?


----------



## Zalgroth

Hey guys, I just got my RAT 7 Albino in the mail today (courtesy off Jeff Biglete, whom is amazing), but I can't seem to get the ST Program to work. When I plug my mouse in, it installs as a Human Interface Device, and when running both the ST software and the drivers for the RAT7, I get a blank screen telling me to Plug in the mouse--which it is, since I am using it.
I am using Windows Vista 32 bit. Perhaps you guys can help me?
PS: I'll get some pics up later.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


How about a good old fashioned pat on the back?


You, my friend, are no fun...


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zalgroth*


Hey guys, I just got my RAT 7 Albino in the mail today (courtesy off Jeff Biglete, whom is amazing), but I can't seem to get the ST Program to work. When I plug my mouse in, it installs as a Human Interface Device, and when running both the ST software and the drivers for the RAT7, I get a blank screen telling me to Plug in the mouse--which it is, since I am using it. 
I am using Windows Vista 32 bit. Perhaps you guys can help me?
PS: I'll get some pics up later.


Try moving it to another USB port.


----------



## Zalgroth

Sadly, it didn't solve the problem. It may have to do with a Microsoft mouse which I still have plugged into the computer, I may uninstall it and see what happens. 
As well, am I using the correct driver software? The Albino RAT 7 is pretty much identical to the RAT7 other than a higher DPI.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zalgroth;14772587*
> Sadly, it didn't solve the problem. It may have to do with a Microsoft mouse which I still have plugged into the computer, I may uninstall it and see what happens.
> As well, am I using the correct driver software? The Albino RAT 7 is pretty much identical to the RAT7 other than a higher DPI.


Yeah you need newer drivers. We haven't posted them up yet because we're waiting for the signed drivers to come back from Microsoft but here are the links to the unsigned drivers:

64-bit

32-bit

They've been fully tested so you'll be fine.


----------



## Zalgroth

Thank you, Rick! It now works perfectly!


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich;14773807*
> Yeah you need newer drivers. We haven't posted them up yet because we're waiting for the signed drivers to come back from Microsoft but here are the links to the unsigned drivers:
> 
> 64-bit
> 
> 32-bit
> 
> They've been fully tested so you'll be fine.


I used these and it worked great!


----------



## burgergetsbored

I've been looking to buy the rat 5, as I don't really need the customisability of the 7, but all these tracking issues have put me off. Does the albino rat7 have a different sensor that has removed the tracking issues? I can't really be bothered to go buy a mouse to likely have to return it the week later, for it failing to do it's main purpose....point properly....Anyone know if the albino has the problems? Thanks.


----------



## Arkonos

I have had two R.A.T. 7s, one of them failed on me, the other one is perfect. (Both have the same milage)
I'm not quite sure what causes the tracking issues, some people claim that they couldn't use a black mouspad, some don't have any problems. (I use this one: http://www.nationalgallery.co.uk/products/art_by_subject/p_1032203 and it's fine).
Some people have modded something at the laser cover you can find more info in this thread), I didn't have to do that.

So it's more kind of a gamble and I'd say go for 7. If you have issues, well too bad, but if you don't , you'll most probably be very pleased.

One thing I'd be interested in: RAT 5 users, do you regret getting a 5 instead of a 7? (Please note whether or not you've had the 7 one to try)


----------



## JMCB

R.A.T. 3 for me!


----------



## Defiler

List updated...


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper~;14765322*
> ^ IDK.. have some kind of drawing? And not just for the 100th person to join but a random drawing of all the members for some freebie (gift card, used part(s) donate by other members, etc). Just a thought.


/thinks


----------



## mad87645

ill join this, i got my RAT 3 delivered a few days ago.

Things an absolute beast, im currently getting it set up properly for all my games. Its so responsive and comfortable


----------



## Hyoketsu

I'm guessing Cyborg gamepad owners don't count, huh...


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*


/thinks











Albino for a random winner?







Problem with giving away a RAT is that most people in this thread probably already have the RAT they want. Or mousepads?









Another idea: Maybe the people who wants in on the drawing can drop in something (maybe like $1) and if we have enough people we just might be able to get something nice for the winner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*


I'm guessing Cyborg gamepad owners don't count, huh...


It's the _RAT_ owners club


----------



## burgergetsbored

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arkonos*


I have had two R.A.T. 7s, one of them failed on me, the other one is perfect. (Both have the same milage) 
I'm not quite sure what causes the tracking issues, some people claim that they couldn't use a black mouspad, some don't have any problems. (I use this one: http://www.nationalgallery.co.uk/pro...ject/p_1032203 and it's fine).
Some people have modded something at the laser cover you can find more info in this thread), I didn't have to do that.

So it's more kind of a gamble and I'd say go for 7. If you have issues, well too bad, but if you don't , you'll most probably be very pleased.

One thing I'd be interested in: RAT 5 users, do you regret getting a 5 instead of a 7? (Please note whether or not you've had the 7 one to try)


Nah not interested in the 7. No need for the extra DPI or the pinkie rests so that makes the extra money pointless for me







I guess I'll try the 5, if I have problems, back to argos with it!


----------



## Stuuut

Lol when i saw this thread i tought it was for Remote Access Trojans (R.A.T.)
















Since you don't see in wich section this is on the new posts thingy on the main page


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mad87645*


ill join this, i got my RAT 3 delivered a few days ago.

Things an absolute beast, im currently getting it set up properly for all my games. Its so responsive and comfortable


Read the OP. You need to post a pic of your mouse to be added to the list.

On another note...

I have reached out to Mad Catz Rich for a donation for the drawing I am planning. I got his reply this morning and let's just say it was very generous. I am still getting some things together on my end as well to give away. This is a little harder than originally thought because we have non-US members and a Best Buy gift card or something of the like wouldn't do them much good. Still figuring this out but I will list all the prizes soon. I still like my Mystery Box idea. ;-)

Since we are adding members, on what seems like a simi-daily basis, I plan to have the drawing when we hit 100 official members (when you have posted a pic of your mouse and your name has been added to the list in the original post).

Anyway, I'll keep everyone informed and if you know anyone with a R.A.T. That hasn't signed up yet for the drawing, please tell them to do so!


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr;14782802*
> Albino for a random winner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with giving away a RAT is that most people in this thread probably already have the RAT they want. Or mousepads?


Some of us wouldn't mind having a second. I have definitely considered getting one to use at work, instead of the crappy little POS mouse that they gave me.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;14783593*
> ...I have reached out to Mad Catz Rich for a donation for the drawing I am planning. I got his reply this morning and let's just say it was very generous. I am still getting some things together on my end as well to give away. This is a little harder than originally thought because we have non-US members and a Best Buy gift card or something of the like wouldn't do them much good. Still figuring this out but I will list all the prizes soon. I still like my Mystery Box idea. ;-)!...


OK, I don't normally say things like this but I just have to this time.

You have impressed me with the work you have done on this idea, and so has Mad Catz by offering to donate to the "prize pool".

Good job, +rep.....


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14789808*
> OK, I don't normally say things like this but I just have to this time.
> 
> You have impressed me with the work you have done on this idea, and so has Mad Catz by offering to donate to the "prize pool".
> 
> Good job, +rep.....


Let's not get ahead of ourselves...









I said it was generous but that doesn't make it a prize "pool" per se. It's one item but it's a very nice one. I've reached out to other companies including Newegg, Valve, Frozen CPU, and a few others to see if they would be willing to donate too. I'm not solely relying on them, as they could all be huge busts, but I am going to purchase a couple of things with my own money for the pool. I just hope I hear back from at least some of them before we hit 100 members.


----------



## Zalgroth

Like I mentioned, I got my Albino a few days ago in the mail.
So far, I am absolutely loving it. It is a definite upgrade from an old HP Wireless Mouse I had (which was slowly but surely dying out on me--the signal wouldn't last an hour), though I still need some practice with the upped sensitivity. I'm at 3000 and slowly working my way up!








Sorry for the large (sideways) image. 
One thing I do dislike about the mouse, however, is the inaccesibility of the horizontal scroll wheel. As well, I can't seem to press the Precision Aim button without my mouse shifting to the side, but better usage will come with practice.


----------



## Defiler

List updated.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

after some months....I regret selling my RAT

I come to this thread every week and always leave thinking: "damn"

I will get a new RAT, Dont know when, but I just dont want a mouse, I want my RAT back


----------



## Grief

that albino is sexy!


----------



## Jinto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


after some months....I regret selling my RAT

I come to this thread every week and always leave thinking: "damn"

I will get a new RAT, Dont know when, but I just dont want a mouse, I want my RAT back










Why did you sell it and what did you replace it with?


----------



## ainako

wow, so many owners of rat 7 here!







I'm currently on the search for a gaming mouse, and Rat 7 is one of the candidates on my list. But I have read somewhere that this mouse has tracking issues and a somewhat flimsy palm rest. Is this information accurate? Thanks


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ainako;14794002*
> wow, so many owners of rat 7 here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently on the search for a gaming mouse, and Rat 7 is one of the candidates on my list. But I have read somewhere that this mouse has tracking issues and a somewhat flimsy palm rest. Is this information accurate? Thanks


Maybe the first batch of RATs had that issue. I know mine did. But I RMA'ed it and my new RAT is perfect except for the rare occasion when a little dust gets on the lens. Then I just blow it off and I'm good to go again. I never heard the palm rest issue nor experienced it but I'm a fingertip grip and my palm rarely touches the palm rest.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;14792579*
> after some months....I regret selling my RAT


You might want to change the mouse in your signature system.









We'll always welcome you back when you get a new one.


----------



## Arkonos

Guess I'll finaly post my pic to be part of the 100.

THIS IS MADCATZ!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Defiler

List updated. Welcome to the family.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ainako;14794002*
> wow, so many owners of rat 7 here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently on the search for a gaming mouse, and Rat 7 is one of the candidates on my list. But I have read somewhere that this mouse has tracking issues and a somewhat flimsy palm rest. Is this information accurate? Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;14795342*
> Maybe the first batch of RATs had that issue. I know mine did. But I RMA'ed it and my new RAT is perfect except for the rare occasion when a little dust gets on the lens. Then I just blow it off and I'm good to go again. I never heard the palm rest issue nor experienced it but I'm a fingertip grip and my palm rarely touches the palm rest.


I haven't had any tracking issues with my RAT7 that weren't directly related to either an off-center glide pad or dust. The glide pad ring around the laser aperture is occasionally put on slightly off-center, covering part of the hole. If this is the case, carefully removing and re-seating clears up the problem. Dust, especially lint, is a problem as well. You'll need to keep your mousing surface clean, and occasionally blow some fuzzies away from the laser.

I use a palm grip most of the time (I alternate between palm and claw grip, depending on what I'm doing). I have the palm rest extended out as far as it will go; and it still feels rock solid. The tolerances are pretty tight, and the construction is good, so you shouldn't have any issues. (In fact, the tolerances are so tight that replacing the palm rest with one of the alternatives can be a little tricky; but that's not a real problem. I replaced the default palm rest with the textured rubber one, and it feels very comfortable.)

One caveat, prepare to spend at least a week, possibly two, trying out the various optional bits and adjustments before you find a combination that is comfortable for you. It took me about a week and a half of adjusting the various bits before I became really comfortable with it. Most people who find it uncomfortable simply haven't spent enough time tweaking it (although there are a few who it simply won't work for). It helps greatly to think of it as a three-button mouse, instead of the more common two-button style. Use your middle finger on the scroll wheel (which also acts as a button), and your ring finger on the right button. I have quite large hands and long fingers, and it still felt too wide for me until I started doing this.


----------



## EmMure

r.a.t 7 owner love this ****


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EmMure*


r.a.t 7 owner love this ****


Great! Now post a pic (like the OP states) so we can add you to the members list and get one more closer to the 100 members needed to kick off the drawing.


----------



## arranmc182

Count me in guys I own a R.A.T. 3 best mouse I have owned to date.


----------



## Defiler

List updated. The R.A.T. 3s are coming out of the woodwork lately.

Only 15 away from 100 members and the drawing. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ainako

@defiler: Do they indicate on the box if it's a refreshed version of the rat 7? Maybe like a Rat 7 V2 name or something. I'm really really thinking of getting one, and I don't want to get a rat 7 that has some sort of tracking issues.

@luchog: nice tips on making it work continuously great! I'll take note of that just in case I get a rat of my own.









Thanks for the suggestions guys! Really helpful


----------



## arranmc182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;14803843*
> The R.A.T. 3s are coming out of the woodwork lately.


That's because I picked my R.A.T. 3 up for £35.00 new and I was not going to turn that down had been looking at getting some kind of R.A.T. for about 6/7 months.


----------



## burgergetsbored

Just got my RAT5 yesterday (I'll put a picture up later) and not sure what to think of it really. The lifting thing is a bit annoying, but I can live with that, but I dunno if I enjoy the shape?







Does it grow on you or something? At least it looks nice!


----------



## Psycho666

what's wrong with the r.a.t. software?
since i updated it, i can't find it anywhere








as if it just vanished in thin air :s
but everything still works flawless


----------



## burgergetsbored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666;14807107*
> what's wrong with the r.a.t. software?
> since i updated it, i can't find it anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as if it just vanished in thin air :s
> but everything still works flawless


I'm having this problem also. I installed the software but after restarting it's nowhere to be seen, nor are the buttons I programmed working. Anyone know how I can start the program back up again?

Edit: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Smart Technology There it is!


----------



## toyz72

how good are theses rat 7's. i'm really thinking about getting one, but they seem to have a big fail rate? also, will theses adjust to large hands?i'm currently using a DA, but i need something new.


----------



## Scrappy

These things will adjust to any hand size and I haven't had any troubles with mine other than the laser being a bit to sensitive and not always reacting well when I'm blasting dustep.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toyz72*


how good are theses rat 7's. i'm really thinking about getting one, but they seem to have a big fail rate? also, will theses adjust to large hands?i'm currently using a DA, but i need something new.


may rat9 failed after 5 months but it did not stop me getting another one because i find it very comfortable. maybe try to buy one from a local store and try it out for a few weeks, so if you don't like it you can just bring it back.


----------



## Mergatroid

My RAT9 has been acting up on and off for about a week now. The tracking would sporadically speed up and slow down. Tonight it's gotten so bad I can't play a game. I've tried everything I can think of but nothing gets it working properly. It was working great and just starting acting up for a couple of minutes every few days. It got worse and worse until not I think I'm going to take it back to Memory Express and get them to RMA it.


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14814604*
> My RAT9 has been acting up on and off for about a week now. *The tracking would sporadically speed up and slow down.* Tonight it's gotten so bad I can't play a game. I've tried everything I can think of but nothing gets it working properly. It was working great and just starting acting up for a couple of minutes every few days. It got worse and worse until not I think I'm going to take it back to Memory Express and get them to RMA it.


Hmm my new RAT sometimes does that (never while gaming though), the one I sent in for RMA didn't have this issue at all


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14814604*
> My RAT9 has been acting up on and off for about a week now. The tracking would sporadically speed up and slow down. Tonight it's gotten so bad I can't play a game. I've tried everything I can think of but nothing gets it working properly. It was working great and just starting acting up for a couple of minutes every few days. It got worse and worse until not I think I'm going to take it back to Memory Express and get them to RMA it.


this is kinda similar to my old rat9 before it died. im starting to think there maybe an issue with these rats afterall. or at least rat9. this new rat9 that i have isnt acting up yet, but we will see.


----------



## Arkonos

Has anyone replaced the mouse gliders with something like this?

And is there a Corepad Cerro user around?
A reviewer wrote:

Quote:



Philips Twin-Eye: poor! Cerro's achilles heel, more jerky and inaccurate movement than any other. It's usable, but I felt precise movement was resisted more than with any other pad. Fine tuning the dpi settings may cure this? I emailed Corepad about this and they said that they didn't test with Twin-Eye specifically so probably best to choose this pad for Avago or optical sensors only.


I need a mousepad with at least 640*300mm, the only other option I've seen so far is to make one for myself.

Edit: Deskpad eSporter XXL is big enough too, but I haven't found a reliable opinion about it yet.
And another one.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arkonos*


Has anyone replaced the mouse gliders with something like this?


I have a link on the first post pointing to these exact skatez. I have not used them, but if you are thinking of getting some you may want to wait til after the drawing (wink wink).


----------



## Arkonos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;14823656*
> I have a link on the first post pointing to these exact skatez. I have not used them, but if you are thinking of getting some you may want to wait til after the drawing (wink wink).


You wont ship to Austria anyway, no one ever does that








But I'll wait until the lucky winner posts his thoughts, thanks for the subtle hint.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkonos;14824060*
> You wont ship to Austria anyway, no one ever does that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll wait until the lucky winner posts his thoughts, thanks for the subtle hint.


If you won, I would ship them there.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ainako;14805369*
> @defiler: Do they indicate on the box if it's a refreshed version of the rat 7? Maybe like a Rat 7 V2 name or something. I'm really really thinking of getting one, and I don't want to get a rat 7 that has some sort of tracking issues.


I don't think they do. At least I didn't notice anything like that. But I will say my rat has been going strong with no issues for a while now. I say go for it! I don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## burgergetsbored

Well here is my RAT5, add me to the list!










Do most new ones have the semi circle cut-out over the sensor? As mine doesn't, does this mean anything? :S


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burgergetsbored;14839848*
> Well here is my RAT5, add me to the list!
> 
> Do most new ones have the semi circle cut-out over the sensor? As mine doesn't, does this mean anything? :S


Welcome to the family! Can you take a picture of the simi-circle you are talking about?


----------



## burgergetsbored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;14839978*
> Welcome to the family! Can you take a picture of the simi-circle you are talking about?


No I don't have the semi circle on mine just a black ring saying 4000 DPI. Here's a link to one page describing it : http://www.facepunch.com/threads/1083753-The-Cyborg-RAT-9-actually-worth-buying

and 3/4's down this page are people describing it: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1484148&page=29


----------



## Dragon69

rat users








best mouse ever!!
may i also join








































































G9 got replaced by a RAT
















Naga for rpg games


----------



## Defiler

List updated and Welcome!


----------



## cROKODILE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon69;14844235*


Your G510s backlighting looks brighter than mine. Is it that bright IRL?


----------



## Arkonos

Thumbnail those images!

Here is a bit of background information for the Phillips Twin Eye Laser, very easy to read.

I have yet to read this paper, but it looks a bit more scientific.

Basically the system uses the Doppler-Effekt. The laser gets reflected in itself and two foto-sensors measure speed and direction of the movement.


----------



## mEphisto0014

I just bought a RAT 5, but it would appear the Cyborg driver site is having issues. WHenever I click on the Get Drivers button after selecting Windows 7 64-bit and Cyborg rat 5, it just directs me to a blank page. does anyone have the drivers on hand they could send me? Windows 7 recognized and installed the mouse fine, but I don;t have the customiation software. Thanks in advance


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mEphisto0014;14846793*
> I just bought a RAT 5, but it would appear the Cyborg driver site is having issues. WHenever I click on the Get Drivers button after selecting Windows 7 64-bit and Cyborg rat 5, it just directs me to a blank page. does anyone have the drivers on hand they could send me? Windows 7 recognized and installed the mouse fine, but I don;t have the customiation software. Thanks in advance


Try this link and look for your OS and mouse in the file names.

ftp://ftp.saitek.com/pub/software/full/


----------



## mEphisto0014

does the same thing. Google chrome can't load it and IE says it doesnt exist


----------



## monstaaar

Take the mouse back IMO. Tell them your sensor is malfunctioning whenever you lift off and make quick movements (it is). Get a better mouse (Deathadder, Logitech if you don't mind some correction, WMO if you don't need the buttons and OC your USB port to 500hz).


----------



## Dragon69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cROKODILE;14844940*
> Your G510s backlighting looks brighter than mine. Is it that bright IRL?


no, its just plain adjustment of the color
download the software from logitech to adjust it
its like mix of blue and green


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monstaaar;14850937*
> Take the mouse back IMO. Tell them your sensor is malfunctioning whenever you lift off and make quick movements (it is). Get a better mouse (Deathadder, Logitech if you don't mind some correction, WMO if you don't need the buttons and OC your USB port to 500hz).


It is possible he has a R.A.T. from the first batch (which has a know z-axis issue) and just needs the updated R.A.T. A few of us have sent ours back and don't have the issue any more. Maybe you should try sending yours back and see if you like the results.

The "better" mouse is debatable. Some prefer the higher dpi where others, like you, prefer a lower dpi with an optical sensor. I would also argue that suggesting a Razor mouse has it's issues as well. I went through 3 copperheads in 4 years and I don't abuse my mouses. The left and right click buttons stopped working properly resulting in RMA's for the first two and I gave up after the third started doing the same thing not that long ago. Logitechs on the other hand (I still have my 6+ year old MX518) are built like tanks. That mouse gets more abuse than any other mouse I have owned (it's constantly in and out of my laptop bag) and it's still going strong.

I know you are partial to MS WMO mouses, but in a thread like this, I don't think most people would agree with your selection for their tastes. I'm not bashing, the WMO is a huge hit with low sensitivity FPS players, but I just think this is not the right thread to suggest that mouse.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mEphisto0014;14846945*
> does the same thing. Google chrome can't load it and IE says it doesnt exist


Links seem to be working now.


----------



## -=oopeteroo=-

can i config the red button to something else than dpi decrease? on r.a.t 9


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-=oopeteroo=-;14852358*
> can i config the red button to something else than dpi decrease? on r.a.t 9


No.


----------



## cROKODILE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon69;14851226*
> no, its just plain adjustment of the color
> download the software from logitech to adjust it
> its like mix of blue and green


I tried same color with my keyboard but it isn't as bright as in your picture...


----------



## Gamil

Just wanted to post a picture of my RAT7. For the several months I've had it, at least, this has been one of the better mice I've owned.

While I was taking a pic (and cleaning it up a bit), I noticed that my optical sensor's hole has a defect in it (second pic). Sent an email to MadCatz asking about a replacement, waiting for a response.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gamil*


Just wanted to post a picture of my RAT7. For the several months I've had it, at least, this has been one of the better mice I've owned.

While I was taking a pic (and cleaning it up a bit), I noticed that my optical sensor's hole has a defect in it (second pic). Sent an email to MadCatz asking about a replacement, waiting for a response.


Could you get us a clearer, better lit image of that please?


----------



## BlackandDecker

God that's one ugly mouse.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamil;14859907*
> Just wanted to post a picture of my RAT7. For the several months I've had it, at least, this has been one of the better mice I've owned.
> 
> While I was taking a pic (and cleaning it up a bit), I noticed that my optical sensor's hole has a defect in it (second pic). Sent an email to MadCatz asking about a replacement, waiting for a response.


Welcome to the forum and the R.A.T. Family! Great first post.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker;14863729*
> God that's one ugly mouse.


Well, I guess beauty is in the eye of the mouse-holder.


----------



## burgergetsbored

Unfortunately my mouse seems to be drifting when I have my xbox on. (both are on the desk) like from top corner to bottom, that's pretty bad. So this might be going back soon, Music makes it move too, pretty much gotta sit in the quiet to use it. It's a shame because it's such a unique mouse.


----------



## chrischoi

So the only difference between the 7 and 9 is wired/wireless?


----------



## Scrappy

yup


----------



## Arkonos

I know this is the RAT Club, but I have to share this:
http://joeyroth.com/feltmouse/


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkonos;14876312*
> I know this is the RAT Club, but I have to share this:
> http://joeyroth.com/feltmouse/


HA! Nice. I was thinking the felt was going to be on the bottom as well.


----------



## Defiler

Now that Steam allows "Trading" I am thinking of picking up a few games for the drawing. Not sure if I can buy in the US and transfer to another country though. I need to look into this unless someone else knows.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;14876642*
> Now that Steam allows "Trading" I am thinking of picking up a few games for the drawing. Not sure if I can buy in the US and transfer to another country though. I need to look into this unless someone else knows.


Well I buy games for my friend in Germany all the time and gift them to him (he hates the censored versions of games that they get over there), so it should be fine.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich;14876900*
> Well I buy games for my friend in Germany all the time and gift them to him (he hates the censored versions of games that they get over there), so it should be fine.


Ha! Nice. Thanks for the info.


----------



## frankietown

hello there! my name is frankietown and i joined this website just today ^_^

i am like at 80% at buying myself a rat 7 mouse and i had a few questions that hopefully some people may answer.

a) does anyone own a Steelseries Qck mousepad and how does the rat 7 work with it?

b) i have no problems with the z-axis problem that i have read about due to the fact i never pick up my mouse. however people are saying there is a drifting problem. is the drifting only happening due to the extra-mega sensitivity of the mouse and when it stands still it drifts? (from noises, speakers, etc) or does it also drift while you use it. if its the former, then that's not a big deal at all. but if it drifts as i use it then that may be a problem

c) quite a lot of people have mentioned a tracking problem that they have encountered. i understand that some people get bad luck, but after a lot of research it's starting to make me nervous that its like the xbox 360 and may have a high death ratio :\

d) can someone explain to me dpi and the different uses for different games. some people suggest setting to max dpi then set sensitivity from the different applications, and some suggest set a dpi AND a sensitivity. what do you guys do for your games?

thank you for your time and have a good day. hopefully soon i may add myself to this list of owners!


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown;14877181*
> a) does anyone own a Steelseries Qck mousepad and how does the rat 7 work with it?


Before we released our G.L.I.D.E.7 a fair few of our sponsored Pro gamers used the QCK with no problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown;14877181*
> b) i have no problems with the z-axis problem that i have read about due to the fact i never pick up my mouse. however people are saying there is a drifting problem. is the drifting only happening due to the extra-mega sensitivity of the mouse and when it stands still it drifts? (from noises, speakers, etc) or does it also drift while you use it. if its the former, then that's not a big deal at all. but if it drifts as i use it then that may be a problem


Extreme vibrations will cause drifting. It doesn't normally drift when you use it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown;14877181*
> c) quite a lot of people have mentioned a tracking problem that they have encountered. i understand that some people get bad luck, but after a lot of research it's starting to make me nervous that its like the xbox 360 and may have a high death ratio :\


Most tracking issues are caused by dust or fine hairs getting on/in the way of the lens. Give it a clean and it will then usually be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown;14877181*
> d) can someone explain to me dpi and the different uses for different games. some people suggest setting to max dpi then set sensitivity from the different applications, and some suggest set a dpi AND a sensitivity. what do you guys do for your games?


It's very much personal preference to be honest!


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown;14877181*
> a) does anyone own a Steelseries Qck mousepad and how does the rat 7 work with it?


I use a QCK Mass and other than the occasional dust or hair, it's perfect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown;14877181*
> b) i have no problems with the z-axis problem that i have read about due to the fact i never pick up my mouse. however people are saying there is a drifting problem. is the drifting only happening due to the extra-mega sensitivity of the mouse and when it stands still it drifts? (from noises, speakers, etc) or does it also drift while you use it. if its the former, then that's not a big deal at all. but if it drifts as i use it then that may be a problem


The bass from music in my office will cause the mouse to drift. But I don't notice it during game play.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown;14877181*
> c) quite a lot of people have mentioned a tracking problem that they have encountered. i understand that some people get bad luck, but after a lot of research it's starting to make me nervous that its like the xbox 360 and may have a high death ratio :\


I had minor issues with my "first batch" R.A.T. but I have had none with the one that replaced it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown;14877181*
> d) can someone explain to me dpi and the different uses for different games. some people suggest setting to max dpi then set sensitivity from the different applications, and some suggest set a dpi AND a sensitivity. what do you guys do for your games?


That's up to you.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkonos;14876312*
> I know this is the RAT Club, but I have to share this:
> http://joeyroth.com/feltmouse/


goes well with the world's most simple phone


----------



## Nivacs

Hey all im new here, but I have to say i love my RAT9








By corainn at 2011-09-09


----------



## Defiler

Welcome to the forums and R.A.T. Family.


----------



## Nivacs

Thanks Defiler, now how do i add the rat owners club to my sig


----------



## Defiler

Cut and paste from the OP.


----------



## Dr.X

Code:



Code:


[PLAIN][center][URL="http://www.overclock.net/mice/826113-cyborg-r-t-owners-club.html"]:sniper:[/URL][I][B]CYBORG[/B][/I][B][B] R.A.T.[/B][/B][B][I] Owners Club[/I][/B][/center][/PLAIN]

Please add that to 1st post will make it easier on new members


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.X;14879406*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][URL="http://www.overclock.net/mice/826113-cyborg-r-t-owners-club.html"]:sniper:[/URL][SIZE=2][I][B]CYBORG[/B][/I][/SIZE][SIZE=2][B][COLOR=DeepSkyBlue][B] R.A.T.[/B][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][SIZE=2][B][I][COLOR=DarkOrange] Owners Club[/COLOR][/I][/B][/SIZE][/CENTER]
> 
> Please add that to 1st post will make it easier on new members


??? It will?


----------



## Dr.X

view my edit one lol forget noparse


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.X;14879425*
> view my edit one lol forget noparse


Can you PM me exactly what you put in there? I get the same result from your original posting of the code.


----------



## Dr.X

put [noparse] before the code starts and
/noparse (put in [] also) at the end


----------



## abitrubbish

My Albino came today. Add me to the list please.

I'm having a nightmare with the software though... (I've made a fresh post, this isn't really the place)


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.X;14880087*
> put before the code starts and /noparse (put in [] also) at the end


 That did the trick! Thanks and repped![noparse] before the code starts and
/noparse (put in [] also) at the end[/QUOTE]

That did the trick! Thanks and repped!


----------



## Nivacs

Thanks Looks like I got it


----------



## Mergatroid

I went onto Cyborg's site last night and sent an email regarding my RAT 9. Today I check my email and I have a message from them. It says:

"This is the Postfix program at host mail104-ch1-R.bigfish.com.

####################################################################
# THIS IS A WARNING ONLY. YOU DO NOT NEED TO RESEND YOUR MESSAGE. # ####################################################################

Your message could not be delivered for 2.0 hours.
It will be retried until it is 5.0 days old.

For further assistance, please send mail to

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can delete your own text from the attached returned message.

The Postfix program

: connect to mail.madcatz.com[208.251.119.242]:
Connection timed out"

Man, that just so fills me with skwishy good customer feelings.

I'll try again because I'm not going to wait five days. In the meantime I picked up a Logitech G9x, which is awesome so far. It's not wireless (which is why I paid almost $200 for the RAT 9), but it will make a great spare mouse because, frankly, I'm anticipating problems with the RAT now. So, if my feeling comes to fruition, I'll have a great mouse as a spare. This mouse feels great, has great tracking and on-the-fly DPI.

I took my RAT9 mouse back to the store I bought it from. They are going to test it to verify the fault, and if they do (which they will) they will RMA it. I have done everything to try and solve the tracking issue that has shown up over the last couple of weeks. Cleaning, changing surfaces, trying on a different computer. Twice the horizontal axis stopped working completely and I had to remove the battery and reinstall it to get it to work again. I hope I get it back in good working condition because I really love the design. I think this would be a perfect mouse if they stopped using that twin eye laser. I'm afraid I couldn't recommend it to any of my friends because of that laser. Everything else is great. I even got used to the thumb scroll wheel and now I miss not having it. I set it for multiple left and right arrow keys so it will side scroll anywhere that uses arrow keys to scroll.


----------



## Winrahr

My first RAT9 (the earliest ones) had only one issue, and it's one of the axis not working (forgot which one) and I have to pick it up put it down a few times.

The new RAT9 i got for replacement (the old one had the thumbrest broken) doesn't have the axis issue, but instead has the cursor jumping around at times and also having the movement slowed down. Weird that it haven't happened while gaming yet (I use different sensitivities)

The new one does have a different cutout in the bottom compared to the old one.

If only Mad Catz made an Albino RAT9, or at least change the sensor, and lets me trade my RAT 9 in for it


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr;14884113*
> My first RAT9 (the earliest ones) had only one issue, and it's one of the axis not working (forgot which one) and I have to pick it up put it down a few times.
> 
> The new RAT9 i got for replacement (the old one had the thumbrest broken) doesn't have the axis issue, but instead has the cursor jumping around at times and also having the movement slowed down. Weird that it haven't happened while gaming yet (I use different sensitivities)
> 
> The new one does have a different cutout in the bottom compared to the old one.
> 
> If only Mad Catz made an Albino RAT9, or at least change the sensor, and lets me trade my RAT 9 in for it


That sounds exactly like the problems I'm having with mine.

Credit Mad Catz, I received another email from them but this time a preliminary email stating I would be getting a followup email.

There must have been some strange glitch when I sent the first email to them to have that "undelivered" message come back.

This response is much more promising. I hope it's just a matter of swapping the mouse or replacing the laser. I still hope they go with a different laser in future models.


----------



## Defiler

Just an FYI...

That warning message is your typical "mail server issue" automatic reply. It's just the delivery system letting you know your email didn't get there quite yet and it was in a holding/retry state. It would've probably tried every two hours for the next five days before "giving up."

That's not Mat Catz per se, that's just the internet.

I hope you get your R.A.T. 9 situation figured out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14884612*
> That sounds exactly like the problems I'm having with mine.
> 
> Credit Mad Catz, I received another email from them but this time a preliminary email stating I would be getting a followup email.
> 
> There must have been some strange glitch when I sent the first email to them to have that "undelivered" message come back.
> 
> This response is much more promising. I hope it's just a matter of swapping the mouse or replacing the laser. I still hope they go with a different laser in future models.


----------



## Kongslien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> "...On the Black ops edition. I read somewhere that you can program the DPI toggle switch to something other than DPI +/-. Is this true, Kong?..."


Recently discovered, yes, you can. A program lets you adjust the DPI hops, giving you the opportunity to adjust everything perfectly, just like you want it.


----------



## spicyfish

I have a rat7 albino and use ubuntu. The instructions on the first page do not work. I was wondering if anybody has this working?


----------



## Arkonos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicyfish;14886788*
> I have a rat7 albino and use ubuntu. The instructions on the first page do not work. I was wondering if anybody has this working?


xorg.conf :
Quote:


> Section "InputClass"
> Identifier "Mouse Remap"
> MatchProduct "Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.7 Mouse"
> MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
> Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4 5 6 7 2 9 10 11 12 0 0 0"
> EndSection


Open up a terminal, type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace the InputClass part. Please note that saving the NVideaXServerSettings into the xorg.conf file will override this again. (That can be done in the NVidea menu)

Edit: You have an albino, that could change some things, I'll look into it.
In the meantime, you could try this workaround:
Quote:


> Right after the symptoms begin to pop up and my computer freezes except for the one window, I press ctrl alt backspace, drop back into log in screen, log back in, and usually the mouse works fine after this. If i disconnect and reconnect the mouse, the issue returns. Also, as I recall (it's been awhile since I tried to fix it myself) if I fiddle with the mouse settings using xinput the issue returns again.


Could you run lsinput and post the RAT section here?


----------



## Nethermir

wow my 2nd rat 9 is now having problems. if i move the mouse from left to right on the screen, it will either "stagger", or move slowly for a few seconds before resuming normal speed. for now everything went back to normal after 30 mins. if it continues on, bye bye rat


----------



## Winrahr

I realized that it didn't happen to me while gaming, which means that if I lift the mouse from time to time it won't stagger or move slowly.


----------



## spicyfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkonos;14888064*
> xorg.conf :
> 
> Open up a terminal, type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace the InputClass part. Please note that saving the NVideaXServerSettings into the xorg.conf file will override this again. (That can be done in the NVidea menu)
> 
> Edit: You have an albino, that could change some things, I'll look into it.
> In the meantime, you could try this workaround:
> 
> Could you run lsinput and post the RAT section here?


Hey, I got the rat7 albino to work on ubuntu. All you have to do is change "Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.7 Mouse" to "Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.7 Albino"

Cheers!


----------



## Intense

luckily the bass from my sub doesnt rumble my new desk as much so my mouse doesnt fly across the screen


----------



## Warblade31

I have a question for all you Rat 7 owners. I was going to buy the new albino rat 7 on Thursday but I started reading the reviews from 3 different sites and people seemed to have had problems with the tracking or laser. Is this a common thing and should I avoid buying it?


----------



## Dr.X

Lots of people have there rats work just fine the most comen tracking error is that some lint or dust got into the laser path. My laser will jump if I pick it up to slow but after getting the right dps for me I don't ever lift it.


----------



## darthjoe229

Yup, it can be fairly sensitive especially on high DPIs. Heck I usually need to game with headphones if I want loud sounds because the mouse jumps around from speakers vibrating my desk. Usually if it's being difficult I just blow on the eye gently and its like new.


----------



## burgergetsbored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;14905015*
> I have a question for all you Rat 7 owners. I was going to buy the new albino rat 7 on Thursday but I started reading the reviews from 3 different sites and people seemed to have had problems with the tracking or laser. Is this a common thing and should I avoid buying it?


If you have a sub or xbox 360 on the same surface I don't think I'd recommend it. But then again, do all laser mice do the drifting thing when loud music is played? I don't know.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir;14893402*
> wow my 2nd rat 9 is now having problems. if i move the mouse from left to right on the screen, it will either "stagger", or move slowly for a few seconds before resuming normal speed. for now everything went back to normal after 30 mins. if it continues on, bye bye rat


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr;14893471*
> I realized that it didn't happen to me while gaming, which means that if I lift the mouse from time to time it won't stagger or move slowly.


I encounter this problem intermittently; and it's been addressed a few times earlier in the thread. It's pretty much the result of two things, the glide pad ring around the laser aperature being slightly off-centered, and dust, specificially lint. Very carefully removing and re-positioning the glide pad helped eliminate a lot of this for me. However, it's still highly sensitive to dust, and you'll need to keep your mousing surface very clean, and keep cleaning almost-invisible lint out of the aperature. Annoying, but necessary.


----------



## Jobotoo

Did I win?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;14911920*
> Did I win?


The drawing happens after we hit 100 members. I'll let everyone know when it's going to take place. I purchased a couple of games during the Steam weekend sales for the drawing.









Still no word back from any of the companies I emailed







...Except Mat Catz!!!


----------



## abitrubbish

Can you add me to the list please....
http://www.overclock.net/14880269-post1107.html

I got my driver issues fixed, and I'm getting acclimated to the shape of the RAT.
It feels great now, when I pick up my old Logitech it feels so, so... I can't put my finger on it (no pun intended) but it just feels crap now.

I'm so glad, because when I first started using it I hated the feel. I had visions of selling it on ebay, but not now, that's for sure.


----------



## Defiler

List updated. Sorry I missed you before.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;14912109*
> The drawing happens after we hit 100 members. I'll let everyone know when it's going to take place. I purchased a couple of games during the Steam weekend sales for the drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no word back from any of the companies I emailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Except Mat Catz!!!


Thanks! Awesome Sauce!


----------



## frankietown

i got my rat 7 today!! i'll upload photo when i find my camera.

quick question, for some reason when i do multiple clicks the cursor moves, at high dpis it makes it hard to do fine selection on things. anyone ever have this problem?


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luchog;14911893*
> I encounter this problem intermittently; and it's been addressed a few times earlier in the thread. It's pretty much the result of two things, the glide pad ring around the laser aperature being slightly off-centered, and dust, specificially lint. Very carefully removing and re-positioning the glide pad helped eliminate a lot of this for me. However, it's still highly sensitive to dust, and you'll need to keep your mousing surface very clean, and keep cleaning almost-invisible lint out of the aperature. Annoying, but necessary.


Any tips for removing the pad and fitting it back on?


----------



## Traxion

10 more members left until 100! I bet we have to have 10 OCN'ers that have it and haven't found this club.

I'm currently sporting that Cyborg Rat wallpaper as well. It's pretty sick looking.


----------



## Warblade31

Ill be getting one this Thursday. I m going to order it online and get the albino version to match my computer case.


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Winrahr*


Any tips for removing the pad and fitting it back on?


The best way is to use something very thin like a razor blade (use the non-edge part, a big piece of duct tape over the edge helps keep fingers safe, and gives something to grip) to remove it, and tweezers to carefully re-align it. Alternately, you can use a small, round stick as a guide (IIRC the hole is about the size of a lollipop stick, or those straws that come with cans of compressed air) to make sure that there is no overlap. I used tweezers, and it took more than a bit of fidding to get it aligned right, so I reccomend using a stick as a guide. Just be careful not to poke the sensor too hard.


----------



## Winrahr

Alright thanks!


----------



## Nivacs

I Don't know if anyone has posted this but the RAT mice work a lot better if you turn off all mouse acceleration and smoothing in windows and let the RAT drivers handle the sensitivity (This "fix" will make all mouse movements 1:1 so some may not like it)

Turn off enhance pointer precession under pointer options

Registry keys to remove all mouse acceleration in Windows

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Mouse]
"SmoothMouseXCurve"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00 ,a0,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,40,\
01,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,05 ,00,00,00,00,00
"SmoothMouseYCurve"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,66 ,a6,02,00,00,00,00,00,cd,4c,\
05,00,00,00,00,00,a0,99,0a,00,00,00,00,00,38,33,15 ,00,00,00,00,00

Use your RAT control panel to manage your sensitivity


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivacs;14924740*
> I Don't know if anyone has posted this but the RAT mice work a lot better if you turn off all mouse acceleration and smoothing in windows and let the RAT drivers handle the sensitivity (This "fix" will make all mouse movements 1:1 so some may not like it)
> 
> Turn off enhance pointer precession under pointer options
> 
> Registry keys to remove all mouse acceleration in Windows
> 
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Mouse]
> "SmoothMouseXCurve"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00 ,a0,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,40,\
> 01,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,05 ,00,00,00,00,00
> "SmoothMouseYCurve"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,66 ,a6,02,00,00,00,00,00,cd,4c,\
> 05,00,00,00,00,00,a0,99,0a,00,00,00,00,00,38,33,15 ,00,00,00,00,00
> 
> Use your RAT control panel to manage your sensitivity


Awesome! I can't turn it off all together but I did knock it down to only two bars instead of half way. Much smoother experience. I also can use 5600 dpi without it going all over the place. Repped for this info!


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivacs;14924740*
> I Don't know if anyone has posted this but the RAT mice work a lot better if you turn off all mouse acceleration and smoothing in windows and let the RAT drivers handle the sensitivity (This "fix" will make all mouse movements 1:1 so some may not like it)
> 
> Turn off enhance pointer precession under pointer options
> 
> Registry keys to remove all mouse acceleration in Windows
> 
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Mouse]
> "SmoothMouseXCurve"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00 ,a0,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,40,\
> 01,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,05 ,00,00,00,00,00
> "SmoothMouseYCurve"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,66 ,a6,02,00,00,00,00,00,cd,4c,\
> 05,00,00,00,00,00,a0,99,0a,00,00,00,00,00,38,33,15 ,00,00,00,00,00
> 
> Use your RAT control panel to manage your sensitivity


When I got my Albino it either came with instructions on doing this, or someone here pointed it out. It make it VERY smooth.

The extra large gaming pad they sent with the mouse helps too.


----------



## LfmC

...


----------



## JMCB

Anyone with a Ratpadz experience any problems with that mousepad with a RAT 3? Is there anything I can do to adjust the tracking or should I switch pads?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivacs;14924740*
> I Don't know if anyone has posted this but the RAT mice work a lot better if you turn off all mouse acceleration and smoothing in windows and let the RAT drivers handle the sensitivity (This "fix" will make all mouse movements 1:1 so some may not like it)
> 
> Turn off enhance pointer precession under pointer options
> 
> Registry keys to remove all mouse acceleration in Windows
> 
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Mouse]
> "SmoothMouseXCurve"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00 ,a0,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,40,\
> 01,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,05 ,00,00,00,00,00
> "SmoothMouseYCurve"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,66 ,a6,02,00,00,00,00,00,cd,4c,\
> 05,00,00,00,00,00,a0,99,0a,00,00,00,00,00,38,33,15 ,00,00,00,00,00
> 
> Use your RAT control panel to manage your sensitivity


I tried both with windows acceleration enabled and disabled and I found no difference at all. I went back to enabled because I like having acceleration on my mouse.


----------



## frankietown

hey there! this is my new mouse











i love love love love it! i haven't changed a mouse in 8 years and this definitely is a big amazing change. add me up to the list! and how do i add the rat club thing on my profile?


----------



## -=oopeteroo=-

got my r.a.t 9 today !
owned the r.a.t 7 but sold it, cuz needed a wireless mouse. 
Now i will give r.a.t 9 a chance =)
its quite good mouse but i think its to wide, maybe iam just used to razer mamba. times will tell the true.

problem:
i installed the driver and the software from theirs website. But i cant get the software to work =/ i got the r.a.t 9 icon on the tray, but when i try to open up the profile editor, nothings happend, what to do ? i really need to change the dpi =/
Help me out r.a.t people ^^
and my sidebutton (backward) click sound is much louder than the forward button. Should it be like this ?
and it seems i sweat quite a lot with this mouse









and add me to the list =)


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=oopeteroo=-*




got my r.a.t 9 today !
owned the r.a.t 7 but sold it, cuz needed a wireless mouse. 
Now i will give r.a.t 9 a chance =)
its quite good mouse but i think its to wide, maybe iam just used to razer mamba. times will tell the true.

problem:
i installed the driver and the software from theirs website. But i cant get the software to work =/ i got the r.a.t 9 icon on the tray, but when i try to open up the profile editor, nothings happend, what to do ? i really need to change the dpi =/
Help me out r.a.t people ^^
and my sidebutton (backward) click sound is much louder than the forward button. Should it be like this ?
and it seems i sweat quite a lot with this mouse









and add me to the list =)


Which version of Windows are you running and have you tried reinstalling the software download? Please also confirm the names of the files that you're downloading.


----------



## -=oopeteroo=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*


Which version of Windows are you running and have you tried reinstalling the software download? Please also confirm the names of the files that you're downloading.


yepp tried reinstall, still the same.

iam using windows 7 32bit

the file i downloaded was:
Smart_Technology_7_0_11_42_32bit
and 
Cyborg_RAT9_7_0_8_0_Drivers_32bit

from their website


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-=oopeteroo=-;14931870*
> yepp tried reinstall, still the same.
> 
> iam using windows 7 32bit
> 
> the file i downloaded was:
> Smart_Technology_7_0_11_42_32bit
> and
> Cyborg_RAT9_7_0_8_0_Drivers_32bit
> 
> from their website


make sure you uninstall all the old software first. and any other software relating to any other mouse you have used. usually that messes things up.


----------



## Dr.X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankietown*


i love love love love it! i haven't changed a mouse in 8 years and this definitely is a big amazing change. add me up to the list! and how do i add the rat club thing on my profile?


copy the code in 1st post and add it to your sig.


----------



## -=oopeteroo=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankietown*


make sure you uninstall all the old software first. and any other software relating to any other mouse you have used. usually that messes things up.


i have a mamba should i uninstall the driver ?


----------



## Defiler

List updated! 8 shy of 100 members.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-=oopeteroo=-;14932416*
> i have a mamba should i uninstall the driver ?


It shouldn't be causing any issues, but try it and check. Also try going to your C:\Program Files\SmartTechnology\Software folder and running the SmartTechnology.exe file and see if that launches the software.


----------



## -=oopeteroo=-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich;14934139*
> It shouldn't be causing any issues, but try it and check. Also try going to your C:\Program Files\SmartTechnology\Software folder and running the SmartTechnology.exe file and see if that launches the software.


uninstalled all my mouse software and driver. redownloaded from the site, and installed. Did restart my computer btw.

Still the same. I can see the icon on my tray when i click it 3 menu apperas. 1. clear profil 2. clear startup 3. edit profil

and nothing happend whatever i click.

did try to start every exe on smarttechonology folder, nothing happends.....

help !!!!!!! =/ there isnt any way to change the dpi and bind keys with a third program ?


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Most odd. It's as if something is blocking it! Can you run Task Manager at the same time that you run it and see if SmartTechnology.exe appears when you try and run it?


----------



## Nivacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;14925114*
> Awesome! I can't turn it off all together but I did knock it down to only two bars instead of half way. Much smoother experience. I also can use 5600 dpi without it going all over the place. Repped for this info!


I'm glad it helped, thanks for my first rep


----------



## -=oopeteroo=-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich;14934676*
> Most odd. It's as if something is blocking it! Can you run Task Manager at the same time that you run it and see if SmartTechnology.exe appears when you try and run it?


nothings on application, but on processes:
saitek sst profile launcher
and
saitek MFD file system driver are running


----------



## Defiler

Well, I resent all my emails asking again if the companies would want to be involved in the drawing. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Defiler

Just got a reply email from Valve, yes THEE Valve and they are shipping me a couple of items to give away! Things are looking good.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;14936162*
> Just got a reply email from Valve, yes THEE Valve and they are shipping me a couple of items to give away! Things are looking good.


Wow! Nice Defiler!!!


----------



## -=oopeteroo=-

anyone help me with the software =( cant get it to work

it happend with cm storm spawn software to, i got the program up i couldnt change everything but i could see, needed to reinstall 10 times to get it to work.

but i have already do it with r.a.t software. do i need something in order to run it ?like flash or something ?


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

It might be worth checking your event log in Windows to see if it's logging in there as an error - we're definitely stumped as to why it's not working for you!


----------



## -=oopeteroo=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*


It might be worth checking your event log in Windows to see if it's logging in there as an error - we're definitely stumped as to why it's not working for you!


how do i check that ?


----------



## -=oopeteroo=-

btw any one know what standard dpi step the r.a.t 9 have from the begining ?
is it the same on all 3 profile ?


----------



## -=oopeteroo=-

[ame="



]
should the sidbutton (backward) be this loud ? the forward doesnt even sound much


----------



## Dr.X

mine is the same. It would have been better if there wasn't music playing lol.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-=oopeteroo=-;14943593*
> how do i check that ?


Try and run the profile editor and then right click the Computer icon and click Manage.

In the Computer Management console click the arrow next to Event Viewer and then the arrow next to Windows Logs. Click on Application and then look through the list of errors.

See if there's anything there that references our software - it's all time logged so having just tried to run the software it should show up when you tried to run it if there's any errors being reported.


----------



## -=oopeteroo=-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich;14944434*
> Try and run the profile editor and then right click the Computer icon and click Manage.
> 
> In the Computer Management console click the arrow next to Event Viewer and then the arrow next to Windows Logs. Click on Application and then look through the list of errors.
> 
> See if there's anything there that references our software - it's all time logged so having just tried to run the software it should show up when you tried to run it if there's any errors being reported.


did it but didnt understand hot to look for error for smarttechnology


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Just check the time logs and see if there's an error that corresponds with the time that you tried to run the software. If you can't see one then it's not an issue logged by Windows so we're definitely stumped!


----------



## -=oopeteroo=-

since i cant get the sowftware to work, anyone can tell me what original dpi step its on the mouse from the verry begining ? is it all the same on all profile ?


----------



## Sainesk

just got an open box rat 7, does it look like I have all the parts? have 5 weight circle thingies...


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk;14957804*
> just got an open box rat 7, does it look like I have all the parts? have 5 weight circle thingies...


Looks like you got everything. Not sure on the weights, but it sounds about right. Updating the list now and welcome to the R.A.T. Pack.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

lol RAT skeleton in the new Corsair Mouse, even the sniper button

http://www.corsair.com/vengeance-m60...ing-mouse.html


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


lol RAT skeleton in the new Corsair Mouse, even the sniper button

http://www.corsair.com/vengeance-m60...ing-mouse.html


Wow. That is pretty close to ours. I guess they know a good thing when they copy it.


----------



## Warblade31

That's basically is the Rat. They took what people liked and made it their own. Which is good hopefully it will create competition and lower prices and make things better for us.

Also on a side note I did order the Albino rat 7 and I should receive it by Monday. Im kinda annoyed though. I paid for overnight shipping on Thursday so I can get it quicker and they finally shipped it on Friday afternoon. I can wait but I wish they would ship it out faster.


----------



## LfmC

I folded and got one. Was scared with all the horror stories about it's laser/weight/quality, and sure enough when it arrived, I plugged it in and 15 mins later the tracking went to hell; it was imprecise, stuck to a single axis... you name it. I was furious








So I unplugged it, flipped it over and looked and the laser lens. Sure enough, there was some strange orange ultra thin rubber stuck over the laser. If it was just dust, I would have removed it, but I was 90% sure this was somehow a part of the mouse itself. I moved it off the sensor, and the mouse stared working again, but after a few mins, it would just move back and obscure the laser again...
So I took the risk and pulled it out. It was a very thin orange rubber thread that was very flexible. I pulled it out until it snapped, recited a small prayer and plugged it back in: And it now works FLAWLESSLY!








And I mean really... at anywhere from 500-3000dpi I get no drift, no liftoff problems whatsoever and very precise movement, and this is on a cloth steelseries and goliathus pad(didn't try more than 3000 dpi as it's useless to me). Not sure what that damn thing was, but if it was a part of the mouse then it's a part I'll gladly live without








The weight takes a bit getting used to, but it's not a deal-breaker. I left the adjustment tool off the mouse which made it considerably lighter also. So far my gaming performance is pretty much the same as with my previous mouse lachesis, and I consider this pretty impressive considering I've been using it only for 2 days.

So all in all, I'm glad I got it. It's not only sexy, but apparently a great gaming mouse as well









Count me in:


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LfmC;14968180*
> I folded and got one.


Welcome! I was a bit hesitant too, but the RAT 7 and the gamepad they included with my order work fantastic, really smooth.


----------



## Sainesk

Meh, even with so much customization not having luck getting a comfy grip with my rat 7. Maybe i'm just not used to it yet... I'm blaming my logitechs for being so comfortable


----------



## Jobotoo

I thought it would take me forever to get comfy too. But it got comfy very quickly.

BUT, I think that the gaming pad they sent me has alot to do with it. My older logitech feels more comfy with this pad.

Edit: I use the scroll wheel as my push-to-talk button for Vent, and it does seems just a tad too sensitive though.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LfmC*


I folded and got one. Was scared with all the horror stories about it's laser/weight/quality, and sure enough when it arrived, I plugged it in and 15 mins later the tracking went to hell; it was imprecise, stuck to a single axis... you name it. I was furious








So I unplugged it, flipped it over and looked and the laser lens. Sure enough, there was some strange orange ultra thin rubber stuck over the laser. If it was just dust, I would have removed it, but I was 90% sure this was somehow a part of the mouse itself. I moved it off the sensor, and the mouse stared working again, but after a few mins, it would just move back and obscure the laser again...
So I took the risk and pulled it out. It was a very thin orange rubber thread that was very flexible. I pulled it out until it snapped, recited a small prayer and plugged it back in: And it now works FLAWLESSLY!








And I mean really... at anywhere from 500-3000dpi I get no drift, no liftoff problems whatsoever and very precise movement, and this is on a cloth steelseries and goliathus pad(didn't try more than 3000 dpi as it's useless to me). Not sure what that damn thing was, but if it was a part of the mouse then it's a part I'll gladly live without








The weight takes a bit getting used to, but it's not a deal-breaker. I left the adjustment tool off the mouse which made it considerably lighter also. So far my gaming performance is pretty much the same as with my previous mouse lachesis, and I consider this pretty impressive considering I've been using it only for 2 days.

So all in all, I'm glad I got it. It's not only sexy, but apparently a great gaming mouse as well









Count me in:



















List updated and welcome to the family!


----------



## Jobotoo

Did I win yet?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*


Did I win yet?










I'm not going to put your name in the hat now.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


I'm not going to put your name in the hat now.










But, but, but . . .









Did I win yet?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;14964698*
> That's basically is the Rat. They took what people liked and made it their own. Which is good hopefully it will create competition and lower prices and make things better for us.
> 
> Also on a side note I did order the Albino rat 7 and I should receive it by Monday. Im kinda annoyed though. I paid for overnight shipping on Thursday so I can get it quicker and they finally shipped it on Friday afternoon. I can wait but I wish they would ship it out faster.


Your kidding right? You think this:










Looks like this?










Not even close IMHO. Looks more like a Razer product to me, especially at the front. I like that they didn't use the same laser, and that you can adjust the height for when you lift it. Sure, they stole the "sniper button" idea, but looks to me like they implemented it better with a larger sized button.

My RAT9 is still at the store being RMAd. I have been using my G9x and have had way less problems with it than I had with the RAT. However, I like the feel of the RAT better, and the look, and I've gotten used to the thumb scroll wheel. I will be happy when I get it back if it works as well as this Logitech does.


----------



## Nethermir

i am having problems with the 2nd rat9 lol. it's time for me to look for a different mouse =/


----------



## Mergatroid

That's too bad. What problems are you having? Same tracking type issues? It's funny, with mine I had some problems when I first got it, but after a few weeks everything seemed to be working fine. Every once in a while if I had an issue I would do a quick wipe of my pad and blow any dust from the laser and everything would seem fine again.

Over the last few weeks though it got pretty bad. Considering how much it cost (basically the most expensive mouse on the market) I would have expected a better laser.

Did I ever mention that the first RAT 9 I got had a stuck thumb wheel? I returned it the same day and got one that worked.

I really love the design, I hope they do something with the laser even if it will be too late for me and my $179. I can't believe I just bought a $100 mouse that works better. I have my eye on the new Corsair M90, but I can't justify purchasing it considering I spent $179 on the RAT9 and another $113 on the G9X.

Note I'll be pretty upset if my warranty runs out and I'm still having issues with the RAT9.


----------



## Nethermir

if i swipe the mouse horizontally or vertically, it makes a staggering motion. so i guess you call it tracking issue. it happens intermittently. i already tried blowing air into it to see if it will help. so far i havent gotten any issues for the past 24 hrs but my confidence on this mouse have already dropped. i have a $10 backup mouse that i have not cleaned for years and it performs like a champ.

like you i love its design, very comfortable. i like its features and the thumb wheel. but i need my $100 so last longer than a year. so far both rat 9s have not made it to 6 months. i have not totally given up yet, still trying to clean it and see if it will help, but im already looking for a possible replacement incase it totally fails.


----------



## Winrahr

All these stories make me sad







After repositioning the sensor glide pad the second RAT seems to be better, but still requires a blow into the sensor almost once a day and lifting the mouse from time to time. I was stupid to blow with my mouth which caused the sensor to stop working until I restarted the mouse.

Miss my first RAT9 so much, it was almost flawless before the thumbrest broke, was an open box too.


----------



## 9Thermal9

It works. The software doesn't always play nicely with my Logitech applications. No complaints.


----------



## Jobotoo

I'm not sure if they did something different with the Albino, but so far it's been flawless for me. Super comfortable too. I wish everyone had the same experience.

I also just got a Naga for SWTOR. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Winrahr

The Albinos have a different (and much better) sensor


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr;14979921*
> The Albinos have a different (and much better) sensor


Ah, ok, ty! I've been quite happy with it so far.


----------



## Dr.X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Winrahr*


The Albinos have a different (and much better) sensor


Not according to mad cats web site.


----------



## Winrahr

Albino is 6400dpi, RAT 7/9 is 5600dpi

The product page even advertises the new sensor

Quote:



with a next generation 6400 DPI sensor that further improves on the incredible tracking and precision of the original


----------



## King Who Dat

anyone upgrading looking to sell ?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;14984216*
> anyone upgrading looking to sell ?


Any one in particular? RAT 3, 5, 7, 7 Albino, 9, etc.?


----------



## LfmC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;10725800*
> 
> *Need spare parts?*
> 
> Get 'em here!
> 
> *Need aftermarket replacement mouse feet?*
> 
> Get 'em here.


Is there another shop that has the extra parts with worldwide shipping (Europe)?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *9Thermal9;14977641*
> It works. The software doesn't always play nicely with my Logitech applications. No complaints.


List updated and welcome to the Pack!

5 more to go til the drawing!


----------



## darthjoe229

Gah I haven't been here in forever. What drawing?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;14988046*
> Gah I haven't been here in forever. What drawing?


When we hit 100 members I am doing a little drawing as a celebration. I have some cool things to give away, which I'll list before the drawing happens.


----------



## -=oopeteroo=-

**** this mouse, i needed to reinstall my whole computer to get this software to work







now i can sidescroll 2 xD and batteryindicator for r.a.t 9 is awful


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-=oopeteroo=-;14989635*
> **** this mouse, i needed to reinstall my whole computer to get this software to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i can sidescroll 2 xD and batteryindicator for r.a.t 9 is awful


They really need an update to the battery indicator

Especially to fix the problem with SLI


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;14988202*
> When we hit 100 members I am doing a little drawing as a celebration. I have some cool things to give away, which I'll list before the drawing happens.


awesome! Such a good idea!


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;14988202*
> When we hit 100 members I am doing a little drawing as a celebration. I have some cool things to give away, which I'll list before the drawing happens.


Did I win?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;14989713*
> Did I win?


You're killin' me...


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


You're killin' me...


Did *I* win? Jk


----------



## Defiler

I need to change the rules about asking if you've won or not. Next one to ask doesn't get their name in the hat.


----------



## Dr.X

did winrahr win?


----------



## Warblade31

You can add me to the list I just got mine today. Its working great and no issues what so ever!


----------



## Jobotoo

Did I . . . mention that the scroll wheel button seems a bit on the sensitive side? There isn't a way to stiffen it up is there? I find myself accidentally clicking it while surfing the web.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*











You can add me to the list I just got mine today. Its working great and no issues what so ever!


NICE! I got the same one and pad.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;14990618*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can add me to the list I just got mine today. Its working great and no issues what so ever!


List updated! Welcome to the R.A.T. Pack!


----------



## Hyp

Hi All,

Just found this forum, some useful info here, had the Rat and his mate KB, a week.
Rat is up there with the best mice I have used, & I have used a lot over the years, so customisable & easy to get just how you want it, KB is OK, but defiantly not in the same class as the Rat.










Cheers

Hyp


----------



## Jobotoo

Welcome!


----------



## LfmC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*


Did I . . . mention that the scroll wheel button seems a bit on the sensitive side? There isn't a way to stiffen it up is there? I find myself accidentally clicking it while surfing the web.


Sensitive? Strange, mine is a bit on the stiff side, as is the dpi aim button.








But then again, I came from the Lachesis which has a sensitive scroll button. Someone coming from the g9x would prolly find the rat's click quite soft...


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyp*


Hi All,

Just found this forum, some useful info here, had the Rat and his mate KB, a week.
Rat is up there with the best mice I have used, & I have used a lot over the years, so customisable & easy to get just how you want it, KB is OK, but defiantly not in the same class as the Rat.










Cheers

Hyp


List updated and welcome to the R.A.T. Pack!

EDIT: And NO, Jobotoo, you didn't win!!!


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


EDIT: And NO, Jobotoo, you didn't win!!!


You sure?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*


You sure?










I am now.


----------



## Dr.X

3 more to go. Come on you lurkers, one of you has to have a rat its not hard to sign up.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr;14980344*
> Albino is 6400dpi, RAT 7/9 is 5600dpi
> 
> The product page even advertises the new sensor


That just figures. Spend almost $200 on a mouse and less than a year later they correct the single issue in a newer version. Well, I'm happy for those people who purchased the Albino then.

Unfortunately I just got a call from the store that is testing my mouse and the tech there says he's been testing it for two days and cannot get any faults to show up. I feel for him because I just tested a customer's monitor today and I can't find anything wrong with it.

However, I know with all the testing I've done that there is definitely a problem with the mouse. I knew it's intermittent and I was anticipating a problem like this. The mouse could work fine for a few days, and the next day I could have nothing but problems with all day long, and the next day it could work fine again. I wonder if they would sell me the sensor they put in the albino? Or swap it for an Albino? Or just swap it for one that works.......


----------



## Warblade31

Ive had mine all day and havent had a issue with it at all. So it looks like they did fix the issue.


----------



## keres1005

I am gonna post my albino later. just got it yesterday.


----------



## keres1005




----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keres1005*












Hmmm. I don't see anything of interest here.


----------



## Zalgroth

Have any of you guys tried out the mouse without any palm rest attached? It looks very odd, but I find it to be oddly comfortable, but I do tend to mouse with my palm down fairly low. Also helps with the fingertip-grip. xD
One thing that I'm noticing with my RAT 7 Albino so far is that where my pointer and middle fingers sit, is a slightly darker-coloured spot. That's likely due to the fact that I tend to sweat more than I enjoy, but that will probably happen to anyone, over time. Let it be a warning, take care of your mouse and wipe it down when you're done with it!


----------



## Buttermilk

RAT7


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttermilk;15018536*
> RAT7


List updated. Welcome to the R.A.T. Pack! 2 more members to go!


----------



## Mergatroid

Sent a followup email to Mad Catz two days ago. Have not received a response yet. It seems to take three or four days (better than some companies).


----------



## Teaspoon

Got mine a few hours ago


----------



## Sainesk

next person is member 100? can they just take my spot and I get 100 because I want to feel special... or can I be listed twice if I buy another RAT?


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sainesk*


next person is member 100? can they just take my spot and I get 100 because I want to feel special... or can I be listed twice if I buy another RAT?










I'm pretty sure it's 100 members and not 100 RATs









EDIT: did Jobotoo win?


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Winrahr*


EDIT: did Jobotoo win?










Yes!!! Thank you all for participating! I will PM Defiler my address to send all the stuff!

I never thought this would happen and I am truly and very humbly honored.

Thank you, thank you!










Edit: it's Winrahr's fault.


----------



## Winrahr

It would be quite ironic if you win


----------



## Jobotoo

Lol, I know. I might actually feel bad . . . But the feeling would pass quickly.


----------



## keres1005

It should be fine now.


----------



## keres1005

does my last picture fail again???


----------



## Winrahr

Well it works now so welcome to the club


----------



## keres1005

OMG I can't see my picture.

try tinypic


----------



## keres1005

well finally i can see my pic now.


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keres1005*


OMG I can't see my picture.

try tinypic











Is that a mouse pad? and which one is it?


----------



## keres1005

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warblade31*


Is that a mouse pad? and which one is it?


nope. it's my asus laptop. actually i also get a huge surface for free when i bought my albino online. just too big for my tiny desk, larger than my 14 inch laptop.


----------



## golfergolfer

Well I it is good to see that u will be doing a draw like this.. It's a great idea







but I have a quick question... Do u think there will be a albino R.A.T 9? Surely u wouldn't know for sure but what is ur opinion?


----------



## Warblade31

I dont think there will be. I know some people are having issues with the R.A.T. 9. I think that they might offer an option of both in R.A.T. 10. Just guessing though.


----------



## abitrubbish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15019665*
> Sent a followup email to Mad Catz two days ago. Have not received a response yet. It seems to take three or four days (better than some companies).


Hehe, it took them 11 days to answer my email about my driver problems.

It was a "please use the instructions in the attachment" email

They forgot to attach the instructions.

I've solved the problem now anyway, but they did reply the next day with the attachment stressfully when I let them know.

Their solution was pretty much the same as I'd worked out by myself. I feel so clever.


----------



## Mergatroid

Lol

Well at least you got everything working.

Basically I want to know if I can have the store send them the mouse or if I have to do it myself. I would prefer not to incur any shipping costs, thus turning a $170 mouse into a $200 mouse, and if they cannot find a problem with it will I have to pay return shipping as well? Intermittent problems are the worst.

I was working on a 42" LCD TV last week. The store that brought it in said it had "green shadows". I ran it for a day and it worked fine. The next day it broke down right away but I didn't have time to work on it. I ran it like that all day hoping that would make the problem show up more often. The next day the TV would not break down again. Same for the next day. We all knew it had a problem but it was just refusing to show up. Lucky for me, I was familiar with that symptom, so I performed the tasks that usually correct the issue. I ran it for another two days solid and the fault does not show up. All I can do is hope I caught it and the TV is fixed permanently. So, I really feel for fellow techs who have to work on customer products that refuse to break down while they are in the shop. Personally, for me I will often take the attitude that customers (at least those who have owned the product for a while) don't send things in for repair unless they have had a problem with them. Sometimes I will replace a component or board solely on the customers description of the problem. If I never hear back from the customer I can safely assume they are no longer having a problem with the unit.

In my case I have jumped through hoops testing this mouse and trying to correct the issue. All I can say about the store's techs failing to get the fault to show up is: "DOH!".


----------



## Res7

I don't have a pic but I have a RAT 9. It works again for now.
I picked it up out of the dustbunny in the corner hoping that there would be better drivers by now. Nope. It did randomly decide to begin working again about 10 mins ago though. lol.
It only took an hour this time. We will see how long it lasts.
Do I have to sort out a pic? I joined on the RAt owners club page.

Can the prize be working software?


----------



## Res7

Hope that worked. It was really hard with my webcam.


----------



## lp75220

R.a.t.7 sorry for picture quality. O and this is an epic mouse. I loved it since i got it 3 weeks ago








I just realized I'm 101


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Res7*


I don't have a pic but I have a RAT 9. It works again for now.
I picked it up out of the dustbunny in the corner hoping that there would be better drivers by now. Nope. It did randomly decide to begin working again about 10 mins ago though. lol.
It only took an hour this time. We will see how long it lasts.
Do I have to sort out a pic? I joined on the RAt owners club page.

Can the prize be working software?


I think you're going to need a pic to be considered for the draw. Otherwise anyone could join up and enter.

What o/s are you using where the software does not work? It seems to work for everyone else, although one guy had to reinstall Windows to get it to install properly.


----------



## Defiler

Once again I did not receive emails on the thread. I thought it was a little quiet.

BIG NEWS! We are at 100 members! So, no more entrants will be accepted for the drawing. You are still more than welcome to join the R.A.T. Pack though.









I am still waiting for the couple of items from Valve. I just emailed them a friendly reminder. So, until then, I will hold off on announcing what will be given away. PLEASE REMEMBER, these are not O M F G, R0xOrs my Box0rS type prizes...well maybe one of them is, but for the most part they are to be thought of as parting gifts. Remember this is all out of pocket and I don't have much to spare. I'm one broke mofo.









On another note. I am leaving for a week long business trip to Dallas, TX. this Friday and will return the following Friday. I will most likely do the drawing the weekend I return if I have everything. Till then, keep posting and the drawing will happen very soon.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Valve.


OMG we're getting real life portal guns!?

(by we I guess I mean Jobotoo...)


----------



## Defiler

Made a change to the signature as you can see in mine. PLEASE feel free to change yours if you have it in your signature (hint, hint).

lp75220, welcome to the Pack! Don't feel bad about being member 101, you are possibly the first entrant for the 250 member drawing. YEAH!!!!


----------



## Arkonos

Might as well delete that 100 member drawing, it's too late for them.


----------



## frankietown

omg! next weekend is my birthday weekend, therefore i will have birthday drawing luck hopefully!


----------



## Mergatroid

Happy birthday bud. Good luck.


----------



## W_Tillmans

I own a R.A.T 9 and have a question....all the buttons work on it, but the pointer will not move. I have tried uninstalling drivers and reinstalling them to no avail.. RMA?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W_Tillmans*


I own a R.A.T 9 and have a question....all the buttons work on it, but the pointer will not move. I have tried uninstalling drivers and reinstalling them to no avail.. RMA?


checked if there's anything on the lens?


----------



## Mergatroid

Did you turn the power switch on (have to ask)? Is the battery fully charged and plugged in all the way?

The RAT9 doesn't need drivers, it will work as the default mouse. If you have checked the battery, the charge level, the cable, tried a different USB port (one that works on something else), checked the laser aperture for blockage, checked the power switch...other than trying it in a different computer I think after all those tests it would be RMA time. (You know you should not use a USB hub for the mouse, right?).


----------



## Res7

I thought it would be a software problem rather than hardware for an intermittent
problem. Damn laser works when it wants.
It took about 5 mins to begin working just now.


----------



## Res7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W_Tillmans;15094034*
> I own a R.A.T 9 and have a question....all the buttons work on it, but the pointer will not move. I have tried uninstalling drivers and reinstalling them to no avail.. RMA?


it is a commonproblem with no solution i've found. Try using a white piece of paper to kickstart the laser, it seems to work for some.


----------



## PCSarge

but do i dare post my camoed rat 7 in all its glory?.

yes its completely invisible on my mousepad

it also seems its had a drink or two.
excuse the messy desk...remnants of watercooling repairs


----------



## Mergatroid

Memory Express, the store I bought my mouse from (a very decent company with locations in several Western Canadian cities) is contacting Mad Catz to see what can be done about my RAT9. It was tested over two days and the fault refused to show up, however the techs there say my description of the fault matches a dying gaming mouse and will contact the manufacturer for me to see what they can do. Considering how completely unusable it was over the last two days I had it (not to mention embarrassing at a 3 day lan party where I got to show off my $170 mouse that didn't work) I hope they can do something. I'd hate to end up with such an expensive paperweight.


----------



## Defiler

List updated. Welcome to the Pack PCSarge!


----------



## Arkonos

Um guys, how do you open the profile settings?
I reinstalled the driver but I can't find the application itself.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkonos;15121314*
> Um guys, how do you open the profile settings?
> I reinstalled the driver but I can't find the application itself.


Check on the list of running programs next to your clock, right click on the one for your RAT.


----------



## Arkonos

Thanks, but already checked that.
How is the process called? I did a quick search, but it appears to be not running.


----------



## otakunorth

whats the failure rate on these things? seems like half the users lose their x or y, and now mine is failing


----------



## buffel73

i have a question for you all.just installed my new rat9.but went i start to play an online game like bad company 2 or the beta bf3 it looks like i play with a lot off lagg!the first 2 seconds everyting is oke but then it starts!went i walk and then turn it keeps turning for a long time.i have installed the latest driver and turned off the enhances pointer precision.is it possible that the rat 9 sensor is broken?? plz anybody have some tips for me? or do i have to return the rat9?


----------



## HolyShoogie

RAT9 = TWIN EYE2
you are probably expirence the Z-AXIS..




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZhFKOq8CM8[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Djmatrix32

Just got my Rat 5


----------



## Arkonos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


Just got my Rat 5


Good for you!
Now take a picture and post it as the OP demands so you can be part of the pack.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HolyShoogie*


RAT9 = TWIN EYE2
you are probably expirence the Z-AXIS..






Not many people having that issue on newer RATs. They added a part to reduce that problem, and it doesn't match his symptom anyway.

@buffel73

That's a pretty weird symptom. Can you test it on another computer, a friends maybe?


----------



## buffel73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HolyShoogie*


RAT9 = TWIN EYE2
you are probably expirence the Z-AXIS..






Does it mean that the mouse is already broken?


----------



## HolyShoogie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffel73*


Does it mean that the mouse is already broken?


hmmm not really this is a problem that all of the mice that using that sensor have..

mamba, IMP, RAT7, RA9, TTesports blackelement etc.


----------



## Psycho666

does anyone here know exactly how to get all buttons of the R.A.T.7 to work in Ubuntu 11.04?
at the moment i can only use 2 mousebuttons and the wheel...but i want them all to work


----------



## Djmatrix32

Proof of my ownership....sorry for pic HD2 not the best to take a pic with.


----------



## buffel73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffel73;15130010*
> i have a question for you all.just installed my new rat9.but went i start to play an online game like bad company 2 or the beta bf3 it looks like i play with a lot off lagg!the first 2 seconds everyting is oke but then it starts!went i walk and then turn it keeps turning for a long time.i have installed the latest driver and turned off the enhances pointer precision.is it possible that the rat 9 sensor is broken?? plz anybody have some tips for me? or do i have to return the rat9?


But if this is a problem with the z axis, is there a way so i can normaly play my games? Because now it is totaly useless to play any game! When i use the mouse on the desktop to click a programme it works fine! But in games it will not work normaly


----------



## buffel73

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev5QGsn9Bjs[/ame[/URL]]

short clip off problem


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffel73;15133823*
> Does it mean that the mouse is already broken?


They're two completely different issues. If you lift the mouse and look at the bottom, where the laser is, if there is only a 1/2 circle opening it means the z-axis problem has been corrected or reduced.

I don't know why anyone would look at the fault you are having and then say "it's probably the z-axis problem" when it has nothing to do with it.

Try the mouse in a different computer. That's the only way you're going to find out what's causing the problem.

I can't tell anything from your video.


----------



## Warblade31

Also make sure theres no lint. Ive had my mouse go nuts because a lint is in there. I grad some air and just blow it out. Not saying your wrong but test it out and see if it helps.


----------



## Defiler

List updated with Djmatrix32. Welcome to the Pack!

I got shipping confirmation from Valve on what they donated a couple of days ago. So, i should be doing the drawing this coming weekend as i am still in Dallas til Friday.


----------



## Warblade31

Thanks for the update. Wonder what he donated?


----------



## PcKiller

I just ordered my RAT 7 from Amazon for $69.99


----------



## Warblade31

I had a question for all you Albino rat 7 owners or just owners of white keyboards and mice. How you do clean your mouse? My wife starting using my rat and she was eating some blue berries. You can imagine what happened next. Now I have this blue stain on my mouse. I managed to find a way to avoid it from happening again. But trying to get rid of the stain that is on there is hard.

Tip: If you grab some clear tape and put it on the areas your going to put your fingers on you avoid getting those areas stained and you can wipe it off.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;15145497*
> List updated with Djmatrix32. Welcome to the Pack!
> 
> I got shipping confirmation from Valve on what they donated a couple of days ago. So, i should be doing the drawing this coming weekend as i am still in Dallas til Friday.


I'll send you my address.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31;15147341*
> I had a question for all you Albino rat 7 owners or just owners of white keyboards and mice. How you do clean your mouse? My wife starting using my rat and she was eating some blue berries. You can imagine what happened next. Now I have this blue stain on my mouse. I managed to find a way to avoid it from happening again. But trying to get rid of the stain that is on there is hard.
> 
> Tip: If you grab some clear tape and put it on the areas your going to put your fingers on you avoid getting those areas stained and you can wipe it off.


Lol, blueberries are almost impossible to get out of any material, so don't do that, please.









I clean my Albino with a rag. I don't use it all the time. But the most important thing I do to keep it clean is not allow ANYONE to use it.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffel73;15133823*
> Does it mean that the mouse is already broken?


FYI - The newer albino does not seem to have this issue, and has an updated sensor. With a pad, I run super smooth and do not have any issues . . . /knockonwood


----------



## Mergatroid

Personally I'm not into white mice, and I prefer a wireless mouse. However, I would give up the extra money my RAT9 cost and take an Albino in its place just to get the updated laser assy.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15151047*
> Personally I'm not into white mice, and I prefer a wireless mouse. However, I would give up the extra money my RAT9 cost and take an Albino in its place just to get the updated laser assy.


I would imagine that there will be an updated RAT 9 soonish.


----------



## Mergatroid

Yeah, but the problem is I'm not going to spend another $174 (including taxes) on yet another mouse. Honestly I can't say the problems I'm having are specifically caused by a poor laser. It could just be defective. I really hope they replace it. It took a bit of sweat to decide to purchase such an expensive mouse, and needless to say I'm having second thoughts about that now.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;15145497*
> List updated with Djmatrix32. Welcome to the Pack!
> 
> I got shipping confirmation from Valve on what they donated a couple of days ago. So, i should be doing the drawing this coming weekend as i am still in Dallas til Friday.


w00t and thank you ^__^


----------



## Pedros

Hey guys... had a RAT7 since February...
Unfortunately, it is no more.

Yesterday , from "nowhere" ... i lost my X & Y Axis movement ... but the buttons were working...

I tried out in several machines... and the conclusion is that the freaking sensor died on me









Bummer, anyone had similar problems?

Now i'm really thinking if i should get another RAT7 ... :x


----------



## Arkonos

I had had a problem with the laser as well and just RAM'd.
The second mouse works fine since a few month.


----------



## Pedros

Did you RMA'd directly to MadCatz or it was everything solved with the shop?


----------



## etihtsarom

I'm jsut about to buy a RAT 9 but reading this thread has me thinking that's a bad idea. I don't wanna put down $ for a mouse with a certain potential problem...


----------



## Arkonos

I've brought it back to the shop.
I live in Austria and shipping directly to MadCatz would've been insane.
They didn't give me a new mouse, they just had the shop give me a refund over the full price, I could then decide if I wanted a new mouse or not.
Good thought, but the price of the RAT7 increased by 5€ 'till then.
I might would've gotten back the difference from MadCatz, but I didn't bother writing them.

I bought two mice at the very same time, one of them failed, the other one works just fine up to now.

etihtsarom, I'd try it. If you have to RAM it can ne done without any troubles, I've never heard of a denied RAM before.
If the mouse works, you have a great piece of periphery. 
You could also try the Albino 7 if you like the looks, it comes with a new (and after all I heard, better) laser.

The profile stuff comes in really handy in BF3.
Crouch and Prone are terrible to reach and you need those keys very often.
I now have them binded to the thumb buttons and if I want to go back to forward and backward in the browser, I can do so with one click on the profile button.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros;15173173*
> Hey guys... had a RAT7 since February...
> Unfortunately, it is no more.
> 
> Yesterday , from "nowhere" ... i lost my X & Y Axis movement ... but the buttons were working...
> 
> I tried out in several machines... and the conclusion is that the freaking sensor died on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, anyone had similar problems?
> 
> Now i'm really thinking if i should get another RAT7 ... :x


my 1st rat9 did the same, 2nd rat9 one is exhibiting intermittent problems. just too bad, this is the best mouse ive ever had but i have to give up now







currently testing a logitech mx performance and g700.


----------



## otakunorth

why are they built so poorly? spend over $100 and it stops working in 2 months, buy anon another it quit after a month


----------



## ArsenalMark

Hi guys!

Looking for some help here mostly, but I guess add me to the list









Proof: http://i.imgur.com/MrsOv.jpg ^^

Also got a R.A.T3, only have the Albino from winning the prize draw thing they did









Anywho, I've been having some issues with the Albino, previously the x-axis would lock up and I would only be able to move up + down, it was extremely annoying, I reinstalled the drivers and profiler and put it into a USB3 port and that fixed that.

However now the mouse seems to stutter quite often, rather than lock up.

Anyone had and/or managed to fix this?

Win7 64bit ^^


----------



## jona2125

Just got mine in today, I'll post a picture tomorrow of the Storm Troop edition R.A.T. 9. Love it so far though, this and the G19 keyboard made my day today, 3D and SLI will make it tomorrow


----------



## Arkonos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArsenalMark;15181756*
> Anyone had and/or managed to fix this?
> 
> Win7 64bit ^^


Have you tried to clean you mouspad an blow into the laser?
And from my experience, the surface has to be really flat.


----------



## Warblade31

I have a Win 7 64 bit. Usually if I get that its lint in front of the laser. Take a look and use air to blast it out. Also if you dont have one already invest in a good mouse pad and try to keep things off of it. I like to use a good duster and just brush things off once a day.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

big news coming according to RAT club in facebook

http://www.facebook.com/RATOwnersClub


----------



## ArsenalMark

Aye, tried both of those, to no avail










I tried to see if it was the software causing the issue, so I ended all the things I could find related to it in task manager, this has caused a new issue now, rather than the full axis lock up or the stuttering, the one axis now seems to lockup extremely often for really short periods (e.g, on 3200dpi, 1400x900 19" screen, from left to right it will lockup 4 or 5 times)

I'm gonna install it on another computer tonight to see if it's the mouse itself or some kind of issue on my computer.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArsenalMark*


Hi guys!

Looking for some help here mostly, but I guess add me to the list









Proof: http://i.imgur.com/MrsOv.jpg ^^

Also got a R.A.T3, only have the Albino from winning the prize draw thing they did









Anywho, I've been having some issues with the Albino, previously the x-axis would lock up and I would only be able to move up + down, it was extremely annoying, I reinstalled the drivers and profiler and put it into a USB3 port and that fixed that.

However now the mouse seems to stutter quite often, rather than lock up.

Anyone had and/or managed to fix this?

Win7 64bit ^^


I'm using it with the mouse/gamepad they sent me and haven't had any issue so far.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArsenalMark;15197359*
> Aye, tried both of those, to no avail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to see if it was the software causing the issue, so I ended all the things I could find related to it in task manager, this has caused a new issue now, rather than the full axis lock up or the stuttering, the one axis now seems to lockup extremely often for really short periods (e.g, on 3200dpi, 1400x900 19" screen, from left to right it will lockup 4 or 5 times)
> 
> I'm gonna install it on another computer tonight to see if it's the mouse itself or some kind of issue on my computer.


Good idea. That will tell you where the problem is 100%.


----------



## ArsenalMark




----------



## Pedros

... you know what's awesome? My RAT7 came to life again :x

What happened? It's a good question ... but i don't know the answer... i was looking for a new mouse but couldn't decide on what to get... so i was using my old Logitech G9.

I was staring at the RAT and thinking ... " Man... i wish my G9 had the ergonomics of the RAT ..." so ... for the sake of it ... i installed it...

and voilÃ¡! it worked !

I was... ***?!

So... i'm really glad i didn't buy another mouse in the meanwhile ... i mean ... i went to 2 different stores to buy a new G500 ... and they didn't have it on stock.

Destiny? I don't know, but it feels good!









I don't know how long this happiness will last... but... oh well ...


----------



## qxPROxp

I just my R.A.T 7 today and i can not get this to work at all, i need help i cant update it windows sees it as an unknown device. Would please help? LOL i've been on this all day and cant get to work.

Edit:Ok i got it to work but every 10-20 minutes it cuts off and the lights start flashing............Any suggestions?


----------



## Pedros

Ok guys... so i knew, somehow, that the sun would shine on me just for a while ... the RAT7 sensor crashed again.

But now i'm checking a pattern... basically after x intensive usage, it just goes "blind" and doesn't track.

I left the mouse off for an hour, plugged it back... and voilÃ¡... working again.

So ... something is either over-heating or short circuiting... or both.

Meh! :x

Btw, anyone knows of any online store that sells RAT7 Albino?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qxPROxp;15221845*
> I just my R.A.T 7 today and i can not get this to work at all, i need help i cant update it windows sees it as an unknown device. Would please help? LOL i've been on this all day and cant get to work.
> 
> Edit:Ok i got it to work but every 10-20 minutes it cuts off and the lights start flashing............Any suggestions?


You should try it on a laptop or another computer to make 100% sure. It sounds to me like it's RMA time though.


----------



## qxPROxp

I'm using it right now with out any problems so is not the mouse, is the drivers. It hasn't happened yet but last night after like 20 minutes of use the lights would start flashing and it wouldn't do nothing so i had to reach for my other mouse in the middle of a game on BF3 and then like 2 or 3 minutes later the lights would stop flashing and and work like nothing happened.

I dont get it is working perfectly at the moment, i hope it stays like that LOL i dont want to have to send it back.


----------



## Defiler

Well guys, I'm back! The package from Valve was waiting for me and it had more than I thought it was going to! So, here is the full list of things for the giveaway in order of drawing for them.

5x portal 2 Posters (donated by Valve)
5x Half-Life 2 mouse pads (donated by Valve)
5x Left 4 Dead mouse pads (donated by Valve)
3x Magicka (donated by Me)
1x Darksiders (donated by Me)
1x Need For Speed: Hot pursuit (donated by Me)
1x Civilization V - Digital Deluxe Edition (donated by Me)
2x $10 Gift Certificate (just enough for Corepad Skatez Pro for your R.A.T.!







) (donated by Me)
1x Albino R.A.T. 7 Mouse (donated by Mad Catz Rich/Mad Catz)

Here is the deal. I will hold the drawing this Monday Oct. 10th. I will print out the first 100 names (err. Well, not including mine. So, 99 names will be printed), they will be folded and placed in a hat. I will draw 1 name out at a time. The names will be drawn for the prizes in order. I.e. The first 5 will be for a poster, the next five for HL2 mouse pads, etc. Once your name is drawn it will not go back in the hat for a second prize.

I will PM the winners. You will have 72 hours to reply with the info needed to get the items to you. If you do not respond within 72 hours another name will be drawn for that prize. This will continue till all prizes are claimed.

I want to give a HUGE thanks to both Mad Catz/Rich for being the first to donate a prize (and a pretty awesome one at that!) and also Valve Software for being the only other company to even respond to the request! These two people/companies deserve a huge thanks from all!

That's all for now.







And Jobotoo, no you haven't won yet.


----------



## Warblade31

I would love the Civ 5 game! Hope I win it.


----------



## Mergatroid

This mouse can work without drivers (as the default mouse). You should uninstall the drivers and retest it.

I find it odd that the drivers would cause the mouse to cut in and out.


----------



## Winrahr

i just want a mouse pad







My frosted glass mousepad only does the aesthetics department, it's has even more friction than my desk lol

EDIT: Did Jobotoo win?


----------



## Jobotoo

What? Did I win?


----------



## frankietown

its my birthday today! *hopes for some birthday luck







*


----------



## Defiler

What do 99 rats look like in a hat?
















The drawing is starting in a couple of minutes. If you have not gotten a PM within the next 30 minutes, you have not won. Again, if the winners do not reply within 72 hours with the required info to get the prize sent to them, they forfeit the prize and another person will be selected in their place for that prize.

I will announce when all names have been selected so you know when to stop asking if you've won, Jobotoo.


----------



## Defiler

All the names have been picked. So, check your PMs! You've got 72 hours to respond.


----------



## Defiler

A big thanks goes out to Hyp for declining the prize he won as he lives in the UK and it would've been more money to send the prize than it was worth. I guess I didn't think this through enough.









Anyway, I picked another name out of the hat for that prize and sent the PM. Thanks again Hyp for saving my wallet.









EDIT: Another thanks goes to Jim McNasty for also saving my wallet from shipping to the UK!


----------



## Traxion

Thanks so much Defiler for setting this up. I didn't win but I still have hopes for non-responders for a 2nd drawing! Congratulations to anyone who won! I wanna know who won the mouse too!


----------



## Jobotoo

I think you forgot to send me my PM.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*


I think you forgot to send me my PM.










Nope.









BTW, the grand prize (Albino R.A.T.) has been claimed and the info has been forwarded to Mad Catz Rich to have it shipped out. I will let the person who won it announce it if they choose.


----------



## harajyuks

*bug check* for some reason on my mobile growers I can't add rep and state the reason... whatever
IM RICK JAMES! Thanks for the win... you can defile MEH anyway!


----------



## Winrahr

Congrats to the people who won! (Not including Jobotoo







) karma has served


----------



## ntuason

Hahah this is so cool! I haven't won anything in my life. Thanks so much Defiler.


----------



## Defiler

Another thanks goes out to MrAdam5 for letting a prize go back into the pot. Another name has been drawn and all I could say was, "You have got to be effin' kidding me." when I pulled the name out.


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Another thanks goes out to MrAdam5 for letting a prize go back into the pot. Another name has been drawn and all I could say was, "You have got to be effin' kidding me." when I pulled the name out.


Jobotoo.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Winrahr*


Jobotoo.


No comment. Ugh!


----------



## Winrahr

SECRETLY DISPOSE OF IT AND PICK ANOTHER NAME
QUICKLY HE WONT NOTICE


----------



## Arkonos

No, it was me who got picked, but then he realized I come from Austria and that he'd rather die than shipping it there.
I told you guys, no one ever ships to Austria!
Except the people from http://www.parts-people.com/ , they are fantastic.


----------



## TKNOHCKR

R.A.T 7


----------



## Defiler

List updated. Welcome to the pack, TKNOHCKR!


----------



## TKNOHCKR

Domo Arigato!


----------



## Shpo

Alright I need your help guys. I just got the R.A.T 7 yesterday and everything is going great, but I'm now playing with the programming software and using it for stuff in L4D2. I loaded the profile in the profile pack and everything works fine, along with the most of the stuff I program myself. However I cannot get it to use mouse clicks. I'm trying to make it so when I press one of the side buttons it will fire the pistol as fast as the game allows, but I can't get it to fire even once. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?

EDIT: Tried it with Minecraft and the test program thingy and they still don't register.

EDIT2: I also have found that if I extend the thumb wrest out so that it is farther away from the mouse, no matter how much I tighten the screw the thumb wrest will pivot back in as close to the mouse as it goes with enough pressure to press the precision button in. I don't really care since I like it all the way in but is this common?


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

What have you got under the Programming Support group in your device manager?


----------



## Defiler

[CyGnus] has donated his prize back into the pot and another winner has been chosen for his prize.


----------



## LfmC

Congratulations to the lucky bastards who won








And if there are prizes left, I'd like to remove myself from the draw, as I live in Croatia, so I might as well be on Mars when it comes to shipping









P.S. For all those looking for an ideal mouse pad for the Rat:
I tried like 6 gaming pads so far, including func f10, razer goliathus, a few steelseries ones, and by far the best one was:
Razer sphex. Also the cheapest.
So... there you go


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LfmC;15278258*
> Congratulations to the lucky bastards who won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if there are prizes left, I'd like to remove myself from the draw, as I live in Croatia, so I might as well be on Mars when it comes to shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. For all those looking for an ideal mouse pad for the Rat:
> I tried like 6 gaming pads so far, including func f10, razer goliathus, a few steelseries ones, and by far the best one was:
> Razer sphex. Also the cheapest.
> So... there you go


Thanks for the info! I'm currently using a steelseries QCK Mass. Works like a champ!


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;15278674*
> Thanks for the info! I'm currently using a steelseries QCK Mass. Works like a champ!


I'm using the Saitek Cyborg V.5, and I'm very happy with the way it performs with the RAT7. Having a more rigid surface is very useful for me with my current setup.


----------



## Hyp

Hi

I tried a few, but by far the best i have found is the Razer Pro|Pad.
http://www.razerpro.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=30

Works great on the RAT7, i had a few problems with the RAT waiting 15 secs at start up on a dark pad, but this double sided white solid pad works bloody superb.

Got it for £12 off ebay inc postage.
http://www.cclonline.com/product/11846/RP02-00010102-R1M1/Mouse-Mats/Razer-Pro-Pad-Mouse-Mat/MOU0232/

Well recommended

Hyp


----------



## Arkonos

I'll make one myself, I can't find one that's 65*35 [cm] big.
I think I found a good rubber base, can you tell me a little bit about the surface structure, the overall hardness and material you have an yours?


----------



## Warblade31

I use the XFX Warpad on mine and it works like a charm. I also used the glide 7 and that works great too.


----------



## Peter386

Hay everyone, This one is for the R.A.T. 7 (although other mice may be tried)... Sometimes in games like Battlefield I'll on accident hit 'mouse 1' and discharge my weapon, causing undesirable results!!! So, I found that If one was to place a Guitar pic over 'mouse 1'. It sits perfectly and resistance is made by the ends of the pic resting on the 'Mode' key lip and Mouse 3, I now have a "safety" for my mouse button! Depending on what gauge the pic is, it comfortably requires just a tad bit more to click!


----------



## Zalgroth

So, the new Contagion is out/coming out. What do you guys think of it? It looks like an Albino, just with blue writing.
Unless it's wireless, which I hadn't really checked for.


----------



## LfmC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zalgroth;15302039*
> So, the new Contagion is out/coming out. What do you guys think of it? It looks like an Albino, just with blue writing.
> Unless it's wireless, which I hadn't really checked for.


Another white rat?








They should be making "light" version instead. Love my rat, but the damn thing is heavy as a brick...
Anyway, it looks pretty much identical, so maybe it more of a albino rat v2.0, fixing some hardware problems. At least that's usually the explanation for a "new version" of a product that came out recently (kone+ for example).


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

The Contagion has a nice grippy gloss finish so it is different. However, the most important thing is that it will be available anywhere in the world (starting with Apple's online store) so all those people that wanted an Albino and couldn't get one because they don't live in a territory covered by our Gameshark store will now be able to get hold of a white R.A.T..


----------



## Nivacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkonos;15282083*
> I'll make one myself, I can't find one that's 65*35 [cm] big.
> I think I found a good rubber base, can you tell me a little bit about the surface structure, the overall hardness and material you have an yours?


I love My RatPadz XT, slick, fast and sturdy
http://www.ratpadz.com/


----------



## Arkonos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivacs;15308635*
> I love My RatPadz XT, slick, fast and sturdy
> http://www.ratpadz.com/


Thanks, but that is too small since I need 25.6''x13.8''.


----------



## Shpo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich;15273935*
> What have you got under the Programming Support group in your device manager?


----------



## azn420

I wish the precision button would also do the opposite. Instead of just reducing the mouse speed when depressed you should also be able to make it increase the mouse speed. Imagine playing an fps and you use 1000 dpi if you could make the precision aim to be 3x faster you could make big turns without dragging your mouse far. It would reduce mouse lifting for people who uses low dpi. Atm i dont even use the precision aim button because as a claw gripper i don't like pressing a thumb button while trying to aim precisely. But i might use it if they'd make it do the opposite.


----------



## LfmC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azn420;15315950*
> I wish the precision button would also do the opposite. Instead of just reducing the mouse speed when depressed you should also be able to make it increase the mouse speed. Imagine playing an fps and you use 1000 dpi if you could make the precision aim to be 3x faster you could make big turns without dragging your mouse far. It would reduce mouse lifting for people who uses low dpi. Atm i dont even use the precision aim button because as a claw gripper i don't like pressing a thumb button while trying to aim precisely. But i might use it if they'd make it do the opposite.


Yeah the aim button could be improved a lot. Personally I'd like to see a toggle option, as I've found that holding the button while aiming decreases my precision as the button itself is quite stiff.


----------



## Zalgroth

I think that the main improvement that could be made with the precision aim button is probably reducing the stiffness, or (somehow) having adjustable stiffness. Perhaps a screw-in button of sorts? I am in no way any kind of engineer, but how about a spring that can be loosened backwards (from the opposite side of the mouse), which would allow the button to be pressed either more easily or with more force? That way, nobody would be complaining about the button either being too easy to press or too difficult to press.


----------



## Intense

still haven't gotten my prize


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intense*


still haven't gotten my prize










I just sent FrozenCPU support an email asking what the deal is.

Also, the ones who won something I need to mail out, I will be sending the prizes this week. Last week at work was quite brutal. So, I'll post when everything has been sent. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shpo*












All looks fine to me. Attach your profile and I'll take a look at it for you.


----------



## Shpo

Well I started a new profile to send to you and the clicks ended up working, apparently they just don't work on the profiles in the profile pack I was trying to edit and still don't know why. However when I was testing it i let it run a latched program for like 10 seconds and I got a blue screen .


----------



## sheepcut

Quick question for you guys:

Is there an online store that has the albino version of the mouse and also does international shipping? Hard to get stuff down here at New Zealand









Thanks


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sheepcut*


Quick question for you guys:

Is there an online store that has the albino version of the mouse and also does international shipping? Hard to get stuff down here at New Zealand









Thanks


The Albino will remain a Gameshark exclusive so it won't appear in New Zealand I'm afraid. However, the just released Contagion will be available in any territory that takes it so it should be available to you soon.


----------



## smartasien

planning on getting the rat 5, cost me about 50, any objections or opinions?

been hearing issues with the twin laser and a lot of hate on ocn. are their qualms about the series justified?


----------



## Arkonos

It seems their rate of failure is quite high and they have a problem with the z-axis, but if you get a good one and don't lift your mouse regularly, you should be fine.
The albino has a new laser and I heard that it is better, but I can't certify this.


----------



## Warblade31

I have an Albino and its great. Only issue I have is the paint job. It stains easy. I had to finally put clear tape on mine to avoid the issue altogether. But they did release a new one and I heard it's the same but with a new paint job which I think corrects the staining issue. I would get that mouse if you dont mind the white color.


----------



## IEATFISH

Alright, I picked up one of these mice (the R.A.T 9) at Fry's the other day. I'd always wanted to try it out so I bought it as soon as I could talk myself into it. I brought it home and got it all set up. All in all it was a nifty mouse but every time I had to lift the mouse it would take a second or so to respond again. While I didn't think much of it, as soon as I tried to play some games it was horrible. I returned it a few days later.

Was it the R.A.T. 9 being wireless or is this a problem with the R.A.T. 7 as well?

I also didn't like that I couldn't remap a few of the buttons (DPI and Mode switches) so I'm back with my G500 for a bit longer.


----------



## mingqi53

Got a RAT 7, love the precision aim button (makes sniping ridiculously easy in FPS games).

However, I do have one slight problem, the side scrolling thumb wheel (near the back/forward buttons) doesn't work for web browsing or anything.. did I get a lemon? Or do I have to configure it somehow?


----------



## Shpo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Alright, I picked up one of these mice (the R.A.T 9) at Fry's the other day. I'd always wanted to try it out so I bought it as soon as I could talk myself into it. I brought it home and got it all set up. All in all it was a nifty mouse but every time I had to lift the mouse it would take a second or so to respond again. While I didn't think much of it, as soon as I tried to play some games it was horrible. I returned it a few days later.

Was it the R.A.T. 9 being wireless or is this a problem with the R.A.T. 7 as well?

I also didn't like that I couldn't remap a few of the buttons (DPI and Mode switches) so I'm back with my G500 for a bit longer.


I want to say I've heard of people having this issue with the R.A.T 7 also, but I have the R.A.T 7 and don't experience it. I think only some of the mice have the problem or they updated the mouse and you got an old version some how.


----------



## lp75220

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53;15362826*
> Got a RAT 7, love the precision aim button (makes sniping ridiculously easy in FPS games).
> 
> However, I do have one slight problem, the side scrolling thumb wheel (near the back/forward buttons) doesn't work for web browsing or anything.. did I get a lemon? Or do I have to configure it somehow?


You have to configure the thumb wheel.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;15362765*
> Was it the R.A.T. 9 being wireless or is this a problem with the R.A.T. 7 as well?
> 
> I also didn't like that I couldn't remap a few of the buttons (DPI and Mode switches) so I'm back with my G500 for a bit longer.


My 7 doesn't do this nor has it ever.

Remapping all the buttons would be a godsend.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LfmC;15278258*
> Congratulations to the lucky bastards who won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if there are prizes left, I'd like to remove myself from the draw, as I live in Croatia, so I might as well be on Mars when it comes to shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. For all those looking for an ideal mouse pad for the Rat:
> I tried like 6 gaming pads so far, including func f10, razer goliathus, a few steelseries ones, and by far the best one was:
> Razer sphex. Also the cheapest.
> So... there you go


If Defiler pays for my plane ticket, I'd be happy to hand deliver any prize you may win.









Thanks for info on pads. I'm using the one that was included with my Albino pre-order and I REALLY like it.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;15367459*
> My 7 doesn't do this nor has it ever.
> 
> Remapping all the buttons would be a godsend.


So far, knock on wood, I haven't had any issues with my RAT 7 Albino so far. Very happy on how smooth it works.

I would like to be able to re-map all keys though.


----------



## ZareliMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;12716475*
> its possible to have 2 mouses in one computer without problems (drivers) ?


I´ve got 4 different mice drivers installed, it seems the engineering has been properly done as the software recognizes and only affects its own mouse. These drivers benig Logitech, Razer, Ttesports and A4tech X7 Oscar. I wouldn´t recommend autostarting with windows all of them as it will slow down your pc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;12706779*
> Possible Z axis issue. I read there is a filter they added to the mouses after the first batch to help with this.


Is that true, do second generation R.A.T. owners experience reduced or none Z-axis tracking at all ? If that filter works I´m sure some will start modding their own mice to eliminate this issue.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZareliMan;15367998*
> Is that true, do second generation R.A.T. owners experience reduced or none Z-axis tracking at all ? If that filter works I´m sure some will start modding their own mice to eliminate this issue.


I've had next to zero issues with my RMA'd R.A.T. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Alright, I picked up one of these mice (the R.A.T 9) at Fry's the other day. I'd always wanted to try it out so I bought it as soon as I could talk myself into it. I brought it home and got it all set up. All in all it was a nifty mouse but every time I had to lift the mouse it would take a second or so to respond again. While I didn't think much of it, as soon as I tried to play some games it was horrible. I returned it a few days later.

Was it the R.A.T. 9 being wireless or is this a problem with the R.A.T. 7 as well?

I also didn't like that I couldn't remap a few of the buttons (DPI and Mode switches) so I'm back with my G500 for a bit longer.


Although I did start having problems with the laser after about 6 months, my RAT 9 never had the problem you describe. So, no, this is not a problem with the RAT 9. It's hard to say what was causing the fault you describe. Could be wireless interference, could be an issue with your install or could be a hardware fault with the mouse. If you're concerned with wireless issues, go for a RAT 7. Same mouse with a wire.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mingqi53*


Got a RAT 7, love the precision aim button (makes sniping ridiculously easy in FPS games).

However, I do have one slight problem, the side scrolling thumb wheel (near the back/forward buttons) doesn't work for web browsing or anything.. did I get a lemon? Or do I have to configure it somehow?


Unfortunately there's no way to map the thumb wheel to "side scroll". The best I've found so far is configuring it for "triple left arrow and triple right arrow" so it does work to side scroll in any instance where the arrow keys would do the same.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZareliMan*


Is that true, do second generation R.A.T. owners experience reduced or none Z-axis tracking at all ? If that filter works IÂ´m sure some will start modding their own mice to eliminate this issue.


It's not really a filter. They have made a collar for the laser aperture that has a semi circular opening on it. This seems to correct 90% of the z axis problem.

On a side note. I got my RAT9 back from RMA today. The stores distributor replaced it with a brand new RAT9. I'm at work, so I haven't had a chance to test it. I hope it works OK. I'm going to love having my RAT back again.


----------



## smartasien

just got my rat 5 yesterday. played a couple games and i'm really enjoying the feel of the mouse. but one thing that annoys me and scares me is the braided cable. It reminds me of my old G5 which also had a rly rigid winding usb cable.

Any way to flatten it out? or rather straighten it out?

Looks like this


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smartasien*


just got my rat 5 yesterday. played a couple games and i'm really enjoying the feel of the mouse. but one thing that annoys me and scares me is the braided cable. It reminds me of my old G5 which also had a rly rigid winding usb cable.

Any way to flatten it out? or rather straighten it out?

Looks like this 










You'll find that it straightens out over time. If you seriously want to improve the time that takes then you could always hang the R.A.T. from a hook or something when not in use!


----------



## ZareliMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


It's not really a filter. They have made a collar for the laser aperture that has a semi circular opening on it. This seems to correct 90% of the z axis problem.


This feature is available only on the R.A.T. 9 ? Or as well on the R.A.T. 7 ? Which generations of the product should I be looking for ? I really like the R.A.T. features and looks but the Z-axis issue is a big bummer.


----------



## Instynx

I know I'm a little late by I've had my R.A.T. 9 for about 8 months now. Love this thing!


----------



## geoxile

Do the RAT mice still suffer from the typical issues of the PTE sensor?


----------



## Atenacius

Yup. Occasionally my RAT 7 collects a bit of lint from my cloth mousepad and I start drawing straight lines until I blow on into the sensor


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZareliMan;15394532*
> This feature is available only on the R.A.T. 9 ? Or as well on the R.A.T. 7 ? Which generations of the product should I be looking for ? I really like the R.A.T. features and looks but the Z-axis issue is a big bummer.


As far as I know all the new RATs that use this laser have the same modification.

On a plus note my new RAT 9 seems to be working even better than the old one did (before the fault showed up). I haven't had even so much as a stutter or skip. It feels smoother than the old one did.


----------



## redfox2200

Hello every one







could some one please help me
I have a RAT 7 and I really like the mouse, but I have issues with it stops moving veritably or horizontally some times. I have a the new one with the Z-axis issue fixed (the one with semi circular opening)
I'm currently using a razer vespula as my mouse pad, ( I have also tested it on my old razer exactmat and I had the same issue)

can some one guide me if it is the mouse pad is the issue? will it work on Roccat Sota?


----------



## mello93

Hello to everyone of RAT owner club!
I'm wondering what mousepad is the best for cyborg rat mouse?
Looking around i've select the candidates:
razer vespula,scarab and razer sphex!
What mousepad do you suggest me?


----------



## Dr.X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redfox2200;15419056*
> Hello every one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could some one please help me
> I have a RAT 7 and I really like the mouse, but I have issues with it stops moving veritably or horizontally some times. I have a the new one with the Z-axis issue fixed (the one with semi circular opening)
> I'm currently using a razer vespula as my mouse pad, ( I have also tested it on my old razer exactmat and I had the same issue)
> 
> can some one guide me if it is the mouse pad is the issue? will it work on Roccat Sota?


That in my experience is usually dust/hair. give it a quick blowing out and it should work fine


----------



## Arkonos

The OP could use some sort of FAQ, quite a repetition we have here.


----------



## Defiler

List updated.

redfox - Could be dust. Blow on the sensor. Also, try an all black mouse pad.

mello - Search this thread. Mousepad posts have come up a few times. I personally use a steelseries QcK Mass.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redfox2200*


Hello every one







could some one please help me
I have a RAT 7 and I really like the mouse, but I have issues with it stops moving veritably or horizontally some times. I have a the new one with the Z-axis issue fixed (the one with semi circular opening)
I'm currently using a razer vespula as my mouse pad, ( I have also tested it on my old razer exactmat and I had the same issue)

can some one guide me if it is the mouse pad is the issue? will it work on Roccat Sota?


When an axis fails, how do you correct it? If you have to unplug and plug in again you may want to consider RMAing it. My RAT9 was doing that, and other things, so I RMAd it and the new one is working like a champ. If you clean out the aperture and it works fine then it's likely just a dust issue.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mello93*


Hello to everyone of RAT owner club!
I'm wondering what mousepad is the best for cyborg rat mouse?
Looking around i've select the candidates:
razer vespula,scarab and razer sphex!
What mousepad do you suggest me?


I'm using a Saitek Cyborg mouse pad that works well. Before that I was using an elcheapo black cloth pad and it worked OK as well.


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


I'm using a Saitek Cyborg mouse pad that works well. Before that I was using an elcheapo black cloth pad and it worked OK as well.


I'm also using the Cyborg, the V.5 to be exact. Works quite well, haven't had any tracking issues at all that weren't directly dust-related.


----------



## willistech

Just ordered my RAT 9 about 5min ago. pretty excited as i've been using what was left of a 6pack of logitech 518 that i bought bulk on ebay lol.


----------



## Traxion

I just won a RAT Contagion from the facebook contest this week! I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Warblade31

Congrats I just saw you win on there! Tell me how it feels, I wish I would have waited a month. Figures they would do this to me.


----------



## Zalgroth

Perhaps you guys can help me--lately I've been having a problem with my Rat 7 Albino. Whenever I'm in a game (specifically, Team Fortress 2 and Minecraft, which is all I've been playing lately), every so often, I'll lose my ability to move the cursor up or down, and I'll spin in circles rapidly. This is starting to become more common, and it's honestly really annoying. I updated my drivers as well. Does anyone know why this happens?


----------



## Mergatroid

Had to ditch my Saitek Cyborg mouse pad. It was making my RAT9 crazy (the new one). That was a pricy pad too.

I replaced it with a $1.50 black cloth pad that works great, but doesn't allow for as frictionless a movement as the Cyborg pad did. I'm pretty disappointed. If the mouse wasn't worth so much, I would go back to my Logitech G9x.

I disabled the acceleration in Windows using the registry fix but it didn't help at all. All it did is show me how much I like having acceleration on.

@Zalgroth

I had the same problem with my RAT9 (loss of an axis intermittently). I had to RMA it.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zalgroth*


Perhaps you guys can help me--lately I've been having a problem with my Rat 7 Albino. Whenever I'm in a game (specifically, Team Fortress 2 and Minecraft, which is all I've been playing lately), every so often, I'll lose my ability to move the cursor up or down, and I'll spin in circles rapidly. This is starting to become more common, and it's honestly really annoying. I updated my drivers as well. Does anyone know why this happens?


Blow into the laser lens and make sure you're keeping your mat clean - see if that prevents it.


----------



## Zalgroth

I've been blowing out the lens fairly frequently since this happened. I'm just using my desktop, but it has been working perfectly fine until recently. Hopefully this will stop happening.


----------



## kyle7412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intense*


still haven't gotten my prize










Yes.... don't want to seem pushy about this, but I was curious as to why also


----------



## Slvdrvr6909

Honestly ... Is the RAT all it's cracked up to be? for First Person Shooters?

I,ve been thinking about the RAT7


----------



## Zalgroth

So far, I'm loving my Rat (despite the occasional errors, which have ceased, by the way).
By the way, for the prize-winners, it will probably take a little while to arrive. Mine took from around August 10th to Sep 10th or so? I honestly can't quire recall.
Regardless, it's well worth the wait--particularly if it's a prize!


----------



## HiLuckyB

I just order a R.A.T 9 to try out. Right now I have a Razer Mamba, And it's been fine other then being alittle to small for my hand. But now the left click button is giving out after a year and a half. So I will send it in, But I really want to find something that fits my hand better. So im hoping this will work out better









So is there anything I should look out for when I get it?


----------



## ZareliMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15469492*
> Had to ditch my Saitek Cyborg mouse pad. It was making my RAT9 crazy (the new one). That was a pricy pad too.
> 
> I replaced it with a $1.50 black cloth pad that works great, but doesn't allow for as frictionless a movement as the Cyborg pad did. I'm pretty disappointed. If the mouse wasn't worth so much, I would go back to my Logitech G9x.
> 
> I disabled the acceleration in Windows using the registry fix but it didn't help at all. All it did is show me how much I like having acceleration on.
> 
> @Zalgroth
> 
> I had the same problem with my RAT9 (loss of an axis intermittently). I had to RMA it.


The Razer Sphex is the fastest-smoothest mousepad I've tried. It tracks perfectly and it's very comfortable to me cause of it thinness (i hate those elevated edges). I'd try it if I were you.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle7412;15491404*
> Yes.... don't want to seem pushy about this, but I was curious as to why also


Your prize is up to Mad Catz Rich to ship to you. I gave him all the info a couple of weeks ago. I'm sure he's busy like all of us and will get it out as soon as he is able to.









As for the rest of the people that have not gotten their prizes (the ones I needed to mail out) I just got back from the post office. So, you should get them this week. I'm not sure on the ones being mailed to Canada (I never knew we had so many members from way up north







). I sent your prizes first class today. So, I'm not sure when they will arrive but they have been sent.

All the other prizes that were sent via email, have been claimed and received by those who won them.

This give away was a little more than what I bargained for. I'll have to rethink how to handle the next one, if I even consider it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I just order a R.A.T 9 to try out. Right now I have a Razer Mamba, And it's been fine other then being alittle to small for my hand. But now the left click button is giving out after a year and a half. So I will send it in, But I really want to find something that fits my hand better. So im hoping this will work out better









So is there anything I should look out for when I get it?


When I have a good mouse with a button wearing out, I purchase a $10 mouse and use one of the switches to repair my good mouse. I just did this with a MX Revolution I use at my work, and I've done it on several other mice. It's a lot less expensive than sending it off to get repaired. There is a small chance the switches will not be the same, but even if you purchase 4 different $10 mice, one is bound to have the right switches and $40 is still less expensive than sending it off for repair. (note, you'll need a soldering iron).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZareliMan*


The Razer Sphex is the fastest-smoothest mousepad I've tried. It tracks perfectly and it's very comfortable to me cause of it thinness (i hate those elevated edges). I'd try it if I were you.


I don't know if it would be worth it. How much does that pad cost? I've already purchased a $25 pad that didn't work out. Other people doing reviews on the RAT mice have stated that their expensive $50 Razer pads caused problems for this mouse (These pads just kill me, $40 or $50 for 75 cents worth of plastic. They're making a killing on these things). On top of this, other people with RAT mice say they have no problem with the Saitek Cyborg pad I bought, but it's caused problems on two RAT 9 mice I've had. There is some variable we're not seeing here that is affecting some people and not others. I'm not willing to keep purchasing expensive mouse pads in the hops of finding one that works better. In the mean time, the $1.50 pad I bought is tracking perfectly. I've been using it for three or four days without a single glitch. I don't understand why this mouse hates the Cyborg pad so much considering they're both made by the same company.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


When I have a good mouse with a button wearing out, I purchase a $10 mouse and use one of the switches to repair my good mouse. I just did this with a MX Revolution I use at my work, and I've done it on several other mice. It's a lot less expensive than sending it off to get repaired. There is a small chance the switches will not be the same, but even if you purchase 4 different $10 mice, one is bound to have the right switches and $40 is still less expensive than sending it off for repair. (note, you'll need a soldering iron).


It's still under warranty so why mess with it, And shipping won't cost more then $8-10. If my warranty was gone I would open it up, But like I said I need to find a mouse that fits my hand alittle better. After playing BF3 for an 1/2 hour it starts to hurt my hand, I guess that's a good reason to get up and stop playing for a bit









The price of a new mouse is not going to kill my bank account, So why not try something new


----------



## kyle7412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Your prize is up to Mad Catz Rich to ship to you. I gave him all the info a couple of weeks ago. I'm sure he's busy like all of us and will get it out as soon as he is able to.









As for the rest of the people that have not gotten their prizes (the ones I needed to mail out) I just got back from the post office. So, you should get them this week. I'm not sure on the ones being mailed to Canada (I never knew we had so many members from way up north







). I sent your prizes first class today. So, I'm not sure when they will arrive but they have been sent.

All the other prizes that were sent via email, have been claimed and received by those who won them.

This give away was a little more than what I bargained for. I'll have to rethink how to handle the next one, if I even consider it.











Ok cool







Yeah I was just curious because I'm so used to 2 day shipping. no rush







Thanks again Defiler!!


----------



## kartcrg84

I have the opportunity to buy a r.a.t. 7 that does not track at all. Buttons work, and the mouse lights up, but doesn't track. Is this a common problem that can be fixed? Is there any way I can rma it, or have cyborg help me out? Thanks.


----------



## tango bango

I have a thread about getting a new mouse.The rat 5 was mentioned by a fellow gamer.So I have a couple of questions.

What can be done with that thumb wheel.
Does it fit a large hand.


----------



## Dr.X

You set the thumb wheel to any key press or macro you want clock wises and then counter clockwise.
as far as hand size on the five I dont know I have the & and because of the adjustability it can fit any hand size.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle7412;15510688*
> Ok cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was just curious because I'm so used to 2 day shipping. no rush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Defiler!!


The order was placed a couple of weeks ago - I was chasing it through again last week so you should get it soon. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## toy4x4

I just ordered a Rat7 Albino from GameShark.

I could not pass up the 10% off, Free Shipping and free Glide 7 pad.

Sweet!


----------



## Acefire

I have had the RAT 7 for 6 months and I cant tell you how awfull it really is. 
Stay away from this JUNKY CRAP.
It will give you hand cramps

The buttons broke on me (FLIMSY CRAFTSMANSHIP)


----------



## lp75220

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire;15535674*
> I have had the RAT 7 for 6 months and I cant tell you how awfull it really is.
> Stay away from this JUNKY CRAP.
> It will give you hand cramps
> 
> The buttons broke on me (FLIMSY CRAFTSMANSHIP)


Your coming to the official club, in which all of us love the mouse, to troll?


----------



## Mergatroid

Lol, I've had a few issues with my RAT9, but I've never complained about the comfort. It's pretty easy to adjust the size, grip and weight for pretty much any hand.

On top of this, every other mouse that was a major design shift over my previous mouse has taken a while to get used to, including having a sore hand until I got used to using them.

Just because you can't seem to fit the mouse to your hand/grip, nor get used to a new design, doesn't mean there's anything wrong with the product.

But I guess one person's problematic opinion on comfort is more valid than the hundreds of other people who use it and enjoy it.


----------



## DoomDash

Just got my Rat7. Long time Razer user, but I am sold I love this thing. ill snap a pic tonight.


----------



## toy4x4

I hope they ship my Albino soon. Been in "In Progress" status for 2 days. Hopefully they meet their ship in 2 business days timeframe.


----------



## burgergetsbored

Hey, stupid university network won't allow me to download the drivers and software from the official site and all the main file sharing sites are blocked. Does anyone know where I can get the RAT 5 64bit win7 drivers + software from apart from the site? Thanks.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burgergetsbored*


Hey, stupid university network won't allow me to download the drivers and software from the official site and all the main file sharing sites are blocked. Does anyone know where I can get the RAT 5 64bit win7 drivers + software from apart from the site? Thanks.


Have you tried this link?

ftp://ftp.saitek.com/pub/software/full/


----------



## Defiler

A question for Mad Catz Rich...

Is there a way to flash a R.A.T. 7 to a Black Ops version of the R.A.T. so we could program the DPI up and down buttons to something else? I would _REALLY_ like to do this.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

'Fraid the R.A.T.s are not flashable, but then the Black Ops R.A.T. didn't have programmable DPI buttons either...

Kyle, your Albino should be with you in the next few days - I just got confirmation that it's been approved.

Burgergetsbored: for the FTP issue are you getting timed out?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*


'Fraid the R.A.T.s are not flashable, but then the Black Ops R.A.T. didn't have programmable DPI buttons either...


Hmm. I could've sworn I read this somewhere. Is there any chance of this option being added in future drivers/firmware revisions?


----------



## burgergetsbored

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Have you tried this link?

ftp://ftp.saitek.com/pub/software/full/


Just shows an empty directory :/


----------



## luchog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Lol, I've had a few issues with my RAT9, but I've never complained about the comfort. It's pretty easy to adjust the size, grip and weight for pretty much any hand.

On top of this, every other mouse that was a major design shift over my previous mouse has taken a while to get used to, including having a sore hand until I got used to using them.


It took me about 2 weeks of constant fiddling to get my RAT7 to the point where it was comfortable, and I put up with quite a bit of finger cramping and wrist soreness in the meantime. But, considering what I paid for it, I was not about to give up without a serious effort; and now I can't imagine using anything else.

My only complaint is the ease with which it picks up dust. I mean, that thing is a dust magnet; which can get really annoying in the middle of a game. Pretty minor complaint overall, though.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burgergetsbored*


Just shows an empty directory :/


Try this: ftp://ftp.saitek.com/pub/software/fu...vers_64bit.exe


----------



## burgergetsbored

managed to get it to download through internet explorer. For some reason with chrome when it got to 100% it stopped for about 5 minutes then said failed, was just with these downloads too, weird..... Anyway sorted now!


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burgergetsbored*


managed to get it to download through internet explorer. For some reason with chrome when it got to 100% it stopped for about 5 minutes then said failed, was just with these downloads too, weird..... Anyway sorted now!


Glad you finally got it working. Happy fragging!


----------



## typhon

Just got my R.A.T.9 mouse and I am loving it!!!Really impressed with the mouse even though I've always bought high end mice.However there is one thing that's bothering me...
Shouldn't I be able to charge the battery without having to keep my pc on?
Because, if I even set it to sleep or hibernation mode the charger/receiver stops functioning...Isn't there a way around this?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luchog;15545467*
> It took me about 2 weeks of constant fiddling to get my RAT7 to the point where it was comfortable, and I put up with quite a bit of finger cramping and wrist soreness in the meantime. But, considering what I paid for it, I was not about to give up without a serious effort; and now I can't imagine using anything else.
> 
> My only complaint is the ease with which it picks up dust. I mean, that thing is a dust magnet; which can get really annoying in the middle of a game. Pretty minor complaint overall, though.


The funny thing is that I haven't had any tracking issues since I purchased the cheap $1.50 mouse pad. Not even dust issues. I suppose I may as the pad gets a little older. I actually used sticky stuff to secure the mouse pad to my desk because it's so light you could move it by blowing on it.


----------



## DoomDash

OK I'd like to join and here's my proof:


----------



## Traxion

Add me to the multiple RAT owner's club! My RAT contagion just came in from the facebook contest.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## burgergetsbored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *typhon;15546438*
> Just got my R.A.T.9 mouse and I am loving it!!!Really impressed with the mouse even though I've always bought high end mice.However there is one thing that's bothering me...
> Shouldn't I be able to charge the battery without having to keep my pc on?
> Because, if I even set it to sleep or hibernation mode the charger/receiver stops functioning...Isn't there a way around this?


When you put your computer to sleep all power to the usb ports and other system components is shut off to preserve power. Same for hibernation, everything is saved to disk then the whole pc is shut down so there is no power going to the system at all. It's not a problem with the mouse, it's windows.


----------



## Defiler

List updated.


----------



## mir-

Heres mine:










Bit of a sad story though. Ordered mine from Ozgameshop, it was titled "Call of Duty Special Edition RAT 7". I assumed it had the same features as the RAT 7. Its basically the RAT 5 with an upgraded sensor and COD decals. It was described accurately on their website, however nowhere on the packaging does it say RAT 7. They won't take returns







.

Still a great mouse though!


----------



## typhon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burgergetsbored*


When you put your computer to sleep all power to the usb ports and other system components is shut off to preserve power. Same for hibernation, everything is saved to disk then the whole pc is shut down so there is no power going to the system at all. It's not a problem with the mouse, it's windows.


I see. I asked because my motherboard, like many others, supports on/off charge which means that some selected usb ports still output 0.6Amps when hibernating or even shut down. That way I can charge phones and similar usb powered devices. However, the receiver completely deactivates when there is no driver to control it,which seems rather stupid, considering that the charging function could have been preserved. Anyway, thx for the reply...


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *typhon*


I see. I asked because my motherboard, like many others, supports on/off charge which means that some selected usb ports still output 0.6Amps when hibernating or even shut down. That way I can charge phones and similar usb powered devices. However, the receiver completely deactivates when there is no driver to control it,which seems rather stupid, considering that the charging function could have been preserved. Anyway, thx for the reply...


I believe the charging USB ports are only for the headers on the MB, not the ones on the back I/O area. Try plugging the receiver into one of the USB ports on the front of your PC, if you have them connected. If that works then get a rear USB bracket for the back of your PC and move the receiver there.


----------



## luchog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15548262*
> The funny thing is that I haven't had any tracking issues since I purchased the cheap $1.50 mouse pad. Not even dust issues. I suppose I may as the pad gets a little older. I actually used sticky stuff to secure the mouse pad to my desk because it's so light you could move it by blowing on it.


I'm using the Cyborg V.5, which is also something of a dust magnet. Most of the dust doesn't actually affect tracking. Tracking is super-accurate, and it makes for almost effortless movement, but the surface contact between the two is so close that I can feel even the slightest speck of grit. Can make it feel like I'm mousing on sandpaper. More an annoyance than anything else.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burgergetsbored*


When you put your computer to sleep all power to the usb ports and other system components is shut off to preserve power. Same for hibernation, everything is saved to disk then the whole pc is shut down so there is no power going to the system at all. It's not a problem with the mouse, it's windows.


That's not quite true, at least as far as power off is concerned (he was talking about charging when the PC is off).

When I shut off my PC, I can still charge my cellphone on my USB ports. However, I can't charge my RAT9 batteries. Also, as you may have noticed, an optical mouse can still have the red light on the bottom of the mouse even though the PC is shut off. Same thing goes for USB keyboards. If they have backlighting, the lighting may change if the PC is unplugged or the main power switch shut off, but if you just shut it off normally the keyboard will still remember it's settings the next time the PC is turned on. (Note, this may not be true of laptops).

So as to why the RAT9 batteries will not charge while the PC is off, he'll have to ask Saitek.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


I believe the charging USB ports are only for the headers on the MB, not the ones on the back I/O area. Try plugging the receiver into one of the USB ports on the front of your PC, if you have them connected. If that works then get a rear USB bracket for the back of your PC and move the receiver there.


That's worth a try. If anyone tries it, let us know how it turns out. I know my previous ASUS mobo did not support power-off charging on either the internal or rear ports as I tried both on that board. However, on my newer Gigabyte board my keyboard remembers its settings when the PC is off and it's plugged into the rear USB ports. So, it must be getting power from those ports when the computer is off.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luchog*


I'm using the Cyborg V.5, which is also something of a dust magnet. Most of the dust doesn't actually affect tracking. Tracking is super-accurate, and it makes for almost effortless movement, but the surface contact between the two is so close that I can feel even the slightest speck of grit. Can make it feel like I'm mousing on sandpaper. More an annoyance than anything else.


That's the pad I was using and I had to give it up. Both the RAT9 mice I've had would go wonky on that pad, no matter which side I used. I loved the tracking and smooth effortless movement on it. It's now being used on the Logitech G9 on my spare computer. What a waste.


----------



## sciwhiz

Can anyone recommend me a small, hard mousepad? All the small mousepads are cloth made or surface stickers, and all the hard ones are too large. The clothed ones "jiggle" the RAT's cursor too much and surface stickers is a no because I'll be using it right over 2 sections of my desk. Used a Qck mini, and had mouse drift problems, and temporarily using an Xactmat, but its too large.


----------



## burgergetsbored

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


That's not quite true, at least as far as power off is concerned (he was talking about charging when the PC is off).

When I shut off my PC, I can still charge my cellphone on my USB ports. However, I can't charge my RAT9 batteries. Also, as you may have noticed, an optical mouse can still have the red light on the bottom of the mouse even though the PC is shut off. Same thing goes for USB keyboards. If they have backlighting, the lighting may change if the PC is unplugged or the main power switch shut off, but if you just shut it off normally the keyboard will still remember it's settings the next time the PC is turned on. (Note, this may not be true of laptops).

So as to why the RAT9 batteries will not charge while the PC is off, he'll have to ask Saitek.


Yeah don't know why but I never took a desktop into consideration. As this is not the case with most laptops.


----------



## kyle7412

I suppose you could update my name and add the R.A.T. 7 Albino



























Thank you very much to Mr. Defiler and Mr. Rich for making this possible! I can't wait to show my friends! You guys rock!!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kyle7412*


I suppose you could update my name and add the R.A.T. 7 Albino









Thank you very much to Mr. Defiler and Mr. Rich for making this possible! I can't wait to show my friends! You guys rock!!

Thanks again!!!










List updated. You're welcome. Glad you are enjoying the grand prize.


----------



## typhon

Forgot to post a pic of my new R.A.T.9 baby



one mouse to rule them all...


----------



## poyyiee

consider myself getting a 'rat' mouse..looking at rat5, but should i get rat7 instead? both hve diffrent sensor right? which 1 is better?


----------



## Defiler

List updated.

Get a RAT 7 if you can afford the extra money. More customization than the RAT. Both are good choices though.


----------



## Dysheeki

Picked up a R.A.T 5 at the weekend unexpectantly for Â£40 was going to give it to the Mrs as a replacement for the standard DELL one she uses but thought I would use it yesterday instead of my ROCCAT KONE to see what the fuss was about and I have to say it's a cracking mouse! It glides smoothly the buttons are easy to reach and it fits in the hand perfectly. So looks like I may be using it mself







A few pictures for comparisons sake.


----------



## Defiler

List updated. Dysheeki, I added you to my friends list on BF3.









I need to confess something...I've been cheating on my R.A.T. 7.







For the pass few days I have been using a Logitech G300. Please don't hate me.









I needed more buttons, period. If I could've assigned keys to the DPI up/down keys, there would have been no need to try another (are you listening Mad Catz?). Anyway, I just felt guilty for cheating and needed to air it out. LOL!


----------



## adam12345

Hello please can somone help me i have been trying for three days now to get my rat 9 sorted i have installed all softwear and drivers i have all the .net latest updates and every time i try to load eather the profile editor or the charger indicator i get this message. "SmartTechnology.exe has encounterd a problem and need to close. we are sorry for the inconvenience." please somone help me before i cry i run windows xp 32 bit if that helps at all


----------



## toy4x4

Please add me to the list.

Initial 15 minute impression - like it so far.

Keep in mind I'm switching from a trackball so I have some getting used to a mouse in general. I do have it somewhat adjusted and I like the lower profile than my G5 that I never used..


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam12345;15605347*
> Hello please can somone help me i have been trying for three days now to get my rat 9 sorted i have installed all softwear and drivers i have all the .net latest updates and every time i try to load eather the profile editor or the charger indicator i get this message. "SmartTechnology.exe has encounterd a problem and need to close. we are sorry for the inconvenience." please somone help me before i cry i run windows xp 32 bit if that helps at all


That's not a fun problem, and almost impossible to troubleshoot. All I can suggest is for you to make sure you have uninstalled any old mouse drivers. You should really try and contact MadCatz on their webpage, or their facebook page. Of course make sure you're actually installing XP 32bit versions of the software. You could also try removing any other resident software. I've seen people with so much software running on bootup that it's amazing they have any memory left.

XP can be such a bi!ch when it wants to be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;15603156*
> I need to confess something...I've been cheating on my R.A.T. 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the pass few days I have been using a Logitech G300. Please don't hate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed more buttons, period. If I could've assigned keys to the DPI up/down keys, there would have been no need to try another (are you listening Mad Catz?). Anyway, I just felt guilty for cheating and needed to air it out. LOL!


You didn't bother with the mode or "shift" button? Personally, I think the mouse would have been better if they had of replaced that mode button with two more programmable buttons. I like a couple of extra buttons on my mouse too, but I've learned to do without them. I don't like these types of shift or mode buttons you see on so many mice. I would prefer they would just add a couple more programmable buttons.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adam12345*


Hello please can somone help me i have been trying for three days now to get my rat 9 sorted i have installed all softwear and drivers i have all the .net latest updates and every time i try to load eather the profile editor or the charger indicator i get this message. "SmartTechnology.exe has encounterd a problem and need to close. we are sorry for the inconvenience." please somone help me before i cry i run windows xp 32 bit if that helps at all


That's not a fun problem, and almost impossible to troubleshoot. All I can suggest is for you to make sure you have uninstalled any old mouse drivers. You should really try and contact MadCatz on their webpage, or their facebook page. Of course make sure you're actually installing XP 32bit versions of the software. You could also try removing any other resident software. I've seen people with so much software running on bootup that it's amazing they have any memory left.

XP can be such a bi!ch when it wants to be.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


I need to confess something...I've been cheating on my R.A.T. 7.







For the pass few days I have been using a Logitech G300. Please don't hate me.









I needed more buttons, period. If I could've assigned keys to the DPI up/down keys, there would have been no need to try another (are you listening Mad Catz?). Anyway, I just felt guilty for cheating and needed to air it out. LOL!


You didn't bother with the mode or "shift" button? Personally, I think the mouse would have been better if they had of replaced that mode button with two more programmable buttons. I like a couple of extra buttons on my mouse too, but I've learned to do without them. I don't like these types of shift or mode buttons you see on so many mice. I would prefer they would just add a couple more programmable buttons.


----------



## Defiler

List updated. Welcome to the Pack.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15610782*
> You didn't bother with the mode or "shift" button? Personally, I think the mouse would have been better if they had of replaced that mode button with two more programmable buttons. I like a couple of extra buttons on my mouse too, but I've learned to do without them. I don't like these types of shift or mode buttons you see on so many mice. I would prefer they would just add a couple more programmable buttons.


Nope. I personally think mode switches are a waste for how I play. I too would have preferred an extra programmable button or two there myself or allow us to reprogram the DPI buttons.


----------



## Dysheeki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler;15603156*
> List updated. Dysheeki, I added you to my friends list on BF3.


Cheers! See you on the field of battle then!

(also you spelt my username wrong on the first page)


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dysheeki;15614365*
> Cheers! See you on the field of battle then!
> 
> (also you spelt my username wrong on the first page)


Fixed.


----------



## Intense

http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/08/m...yborg-m-m-o-7/

looks awesome


----------



## toy4x4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Nope. I personally think mode switches are a waste for how I play. I too would have preferred and extra programmable button or two there myself or allow us to reprogram the DPI buttons.


Looks like the new MMO version helps with the need for more buttons. What timing!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intense;15623344*
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/08/mad-catz-goes-massively-multiplayer-with-cyborg-m-m-o-7/
> 
> looks awesome


Yeah, that looks pretty good. I can't spend any more money on mice though...too bad...there are so many nice ones and I would like one of each.


----------



## Braaapp

Count me in. RAT 5

I love it. Most of my lan buddies bad mouthed the mouse until they actually used it. Then I have to fight to get my mouse back








The guy I bought it from thought it would be a good idea to paint on it and sold it when it started wearing off. Best $10 mouse I've ever owned!


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intense;15623344*
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/08/mad-catz-goes-massively-multiplayer-with-cyborg-m-m-o-7/
> 
> looks awesome


*looks at the pictures*







I so want that, even if it's just for the looks.. Wonder what price it will be.


----------



## vortech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJEndet*
> 
> *looks at the pictures*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so want that, even if it's just for the looks.. Wonder what price it will be.


I can't wait to get one and put it to use in TOR! Disregard the elevator pitch and enjoy he visuals


----------



## z7x

That's mine and I just ordered online this mat:



Roccat Taito Shiny Gaming Mouse


----------



## Defiler

List updated. Welcome to the Pack fellas.


----------



## z7x

And that's my new mat. It's huuuge. I might cut it a little bit :>


----------



## LT_WaTchd0g

@Defiler: are the instructions from page 1, regarding Ubuntu, the same for R.A.T. 9 ?

could you copy paste them here again, but with the modifications aplied, for the 9er?

thanks.


----------



## Defiler

I would if I could. The instructions for Ubuntu were donated by a fellow member. I wouldn't know how to add them honestly. I would hit up Mad Catz Rich to see if he has any ideas.


----------



## Jack-T

HI Guys Hoping somebody will be able to help me.

I've had my Rat9 for a little while now and have no issues with it. (well Sorta)
I use it in all my Games and it work with out an issue until Battlefield 3 I see a few of you are using it,
So I use the Thumb-wheel Clockwise =4 and anti Clockwise=3 (Gadget 1&2). But it does not work in BF3.
I Know it works as i have it set this way for all my other Games. A friend of mine has it set the same way and it works for him.
I have tried loading his profile and still no go. Is there a setting somewhere that I'm missing?

I love my Rat9 now that I'm so use to it and i miss it when playing BF3.

I have Current Drivers and Software for the RAT and I'm running win7 64bit.
Any Guidance or advise will be appreciated .


----------



## Arkonos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razzvan08*
> 
> @Defiler: are the instructions from page 1, regarding Ubuntu, the same for R.A.T. 9 ?
> could you copy paste them here again, but with the modifications aplied, for the 9er?
> thanks.


Should be the same as the 7 one, if not tell me, I'll look something up.


----------



## typhon

In case anyone is still interested about the charging-while-in-hibernation issue we talked about previously, I tried charging from different usb ports and changing the headers on the motherboard(for the frontal case usb 3.0s and 2.0s), but nothing worked. It appears that batteries can only charge when the os is loaded....


----------



## Mergatroid

I agree. I have to problem powering other devices when my computer is off, but the RAT9 battery won't charge.


----------



## fpliii

I just took the plunge...Amazon had this sucker pretty cheap, so I burned my promotional credit from AC:R and bought it









I'll take a look at the software upon arrival


----------



## stevoice3008

Hi all just found this site after getting My R.A.T 9 and would like to be apart off the Owners Club how i ever got on without it i will never know sweetest freckin mouse i have ever used and believe me i have had a fair amount over the years far to many to list on here


----------



## Defiler

List updated. Welcome to the R.A.T. Pack!

On another note...

As much as I love my R.A.T. 7, I am getting used to, and liking, the G300. Here's my thoughts so far.

Things I like:

More buttons
ALL buttons are configurable
Any button can be configured to a "Shift" button which is like the "sniper" button on the R.A.T. BUT you can make it any DPI. I.e. If I have the normal DPI at 2000dpi, I can set the "shift" button to 1000 or 2500 or whatever else I want.
Lift distance is much less than the R.A.T. or at least the cursor doesn't move nearly as much when lifting.
It's very light. (this is about my likes, remember?







)
I can turn the LEDs off.
Things I don't like:

A little small to be perfect.
No way to adjust the physical aspects
I'm not quite ready to switch permanently, but I am getting close. The R.A.T. is a great mouse...borderline perfect, but the lack of extra buttons and some minor button config options could be a deal breaker for me. It's a little puzzling as to why Cyborg/Mad Catz can't allow the DPI buttons to be user configured or to allow the sniper button (or any button of your choice for that matter) to be a specific DPI "shift", whether it be up or down. Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## stevoice3008

As to the problem of charging the battery while in Hibernation or the comp is off no OS running i don't have this issue as am using a powered hub just a thought if you want to go down that route this is what i use so there is always power to the USB's that are docked in it http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=369261 hope this helps guys

CYBORG R.A.T. Pack


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevoice3008*
> 
> As to the problem of charging the battery while in Hibernation or the comp is off no OS running i don't have this issue as am using a powered hub just a thought if you want to go down that route this is what i use so there is always power to the USB's that are docked in it http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=369261 hope this helps guys


And with that, I give you a +REP. Good idea!


----------



## stevoice3008

Thanks now i will have to go look you up on BF3 now lol









Just a quick Update it is with great sadness that am having to send the RAT 9 back to Amazon After 3 days with it the only problem i have came across is a faulty Battery its the one with the silver cyborg logo on it the thing charges in the stand fine but when it comes to putting it into the rat it just won't work i have tried numerous ways but no joy so come to the conclusion its the battery itself the copper contacts do seem to be set really low in the compartment compared with the red logo one maybe this is the problem .

But on a plus side i get to do the unboxing and playing with it and the set up again so its all not to bad yes i know am easily pleased if i have more probs i might just go for the Wired version 7


----------



## typhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevoice3008*
> 
> As to the problem of charging the battery while in Hibernation or the comp is off no OS running i don't have this issue as am using a powered hub just a thought if you want to go down that route this is what i use so there is always power to the USB's that are docked in it http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=369261 hope this helps guys
> CYBORG R.A.T. Pack


Thanks stevoice3008! I was considering that option,as someone suggested, but was unsure if it was going to work. I'll give it a shot now...


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevoice3008*
> 
> Thanks now i will have to go look you up on BF3 now lol


I recently changed my BF3 name to IamAggroman.







See you on the field.


----------



## vortech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> List updated. Welcome to the R.A.T. Pack!
> 
> On another note...
> 
> As much as I love my R.A.T. 7, I am getting used to, and liking, the G300. Here's my thoughts so far.
> 
> Things I like:
> 
> More buttons
> ALL buttons are configurable
> Any button can be configured to a "Shift" button which is like the "sniper" button on the R.A.T. BUT you can make it any DPI. I.e. If I have the normal DPI at 2000dpi, I can set the "shift" button to 1000 or 2500 or whatever else I want.
> Lift distance is much less than the R.A.T. or at least the cursor doesn't move nearly as much when lifting.
> It's very light. (this is about my likes, remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I can turn the LEDs off.
> Things I don't like:
> 
> A little small to be perfect.
> No way to adjust the physical aspects
> I'm not quite ready to switch permanently, but I am getting close. The R.A.T. is a great mouse...borderline perfect, but the lack of extra buttons and some minor button config options could be a deal breaker for me. It's a little puzzling as to why Cyborg/Mad Catz can't allow the DPI buttons to be user configured or to allow the sniper button (or any button of your choice for that matter) to be a specific DPI "shift", whether it be up or down. Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Did you see the MMO7? http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/08/mad-catz-goes-massively-multiplayer-with-cyborg-m-m-o-7/ All the buttons you'd need!


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekon*
> 
> Did you see the MMO7? http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/08/mad-catz-goes-massively-multiplayer-with-cyborg-m-m-o-7/ All the buttons you'd need!


Yes. It could very well fill the need for more buttons and physical configuration. We'll see how much it is when it comes out. But for now, the G300 has become my mouse of choice.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevoice3008*
> 
> As to the problem of charging the battery while in Hibernation or the comp is off no OS running i don't have this issue as am using a powered hub just a thought if you want to go down that route this is what i use so there is always power to the USB's that are docked in it http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=369261 hope this helps guys
> CYBORG R.A.T. Pack


Are you getting any lag or delay or other problems with your mouse? Most mouse manufacturers specifically recommend not using a hub. Whatever works though.


----------



## stevoice3008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Are you getting any lag or delay or other problems with your mouse? Most mouse manufacturers specifically recommend not using a hub. Whatever works though.


Hi there as to your Question about lag on my system i have not noticed a thing and i have just completed Call of Duty MM3 with this mouse with no probs at all the USB is 2.0 the hub is connected to a free 2.0 port on my box and the cable connecting the two are the better gold plated connections i also do alot of PS & Lightroom work on my main rig and as of yet no lag at all even when it comes to the really finest of details

Hope this helps if you can get a 3.0 hub i should imagine there would be better performance i would not try it with a 1.1 hub


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevoice3008*
> 
> Hi there as to your Question about lag on my system i have not noticed a thing and i have just completed Call of Duty MM3 with this mouse with no probs at all the USB is 2.0 the hub is connected to a free 2.0 port on my box and the cable connecting the two are the better gold plated connections i also do alot of PS & Lightroom work on my main rig and as of yet no lag at all even when it comes to the really finest of details
> Hope this helps if you can get a 3.0 hub i should imagine there would be better performance i would not try it with a 1.1 hub


I think I will give your solution a try. Not for the recharging issue but because my RAT9 is starting to act up again. I had my first mouse replaced, then the new one acted up a bit so I had to change mousepads, now just today it's not working well at all. I have removed all the other software that is resident, reinstalled the driver, tried different ports. It's really strange but I'm getting really close to giving up on it. I thought it may be a wireless interference problem but other than a WiFi router I don't have any other wireless devices. I'll try using powered USB hub and see if it helps any. If it doesn't cause any lag then I don't see any other problems with trying it.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I think I will give your solution a try. Not for the recharging issue but because my RAT9 is starting to act up again. I had my first mouse replaced, then the new one acted up a bit so I had to change mousepads, now just today it's not working well at all. I have removed all the other software that is resident, reinstalled the driver, tried different ports. It's really strange but I'm getting really close to giving up on it. I thought it may be a wireless interference problem but other than a WiFi router I don't have any other wireless devices. I'll try using powered USB hub and see if it helps any. If it doesn't cause any lag then I don't see any other problems with trying it.


it's been a while since i posted here and i see you still haven't given up on your rat9 lol.


----------



## Mergatroid

Actually it's looking more and more like the router is causing the problem. The mouse is working fine today. Yesterday I had a couple of wireless devices running that normally would not be running, but I didn't know they were on as they were not my devices. Those devices have not caused any problems previously, but earlier in the day I also had my smartphone wifi on, which may have made those devices connect at different frequencies than they normally would. Today, I have had my phone off all day, and when we turned the other devices on again there was no problem. I will try and narrow it down further next time it acts up. The other problem is that I can pick up my neighbors networks here as well. There are two other WiFi networks close by, so one of them may also cause some interference. Just going to have to figure it out. Can I blame the mouse for this? I don't know. Other wireless mice have not exhibited this symptom, but I did not have a WiFi network enabled at the time I was using them. If I can figure this out I may be able to go back to using my nice Cyborg mousepad. I'm going to purchase a long LAN cable so I can remove one room from the WiFi network completely. That should help.


----------



## Dr.X

Just got my replacement skates on. WOW the difference. After only 4 months of use the stock front skates had worn out. I had revitalized them to hold off till I could order new ones by slicing a microscopic layer off the top so they wouldn't drag. on with the new skates everything is silk and I feel in love with my rat all over again.


----------



## Samurai237

Hello!

I can't access the "Programming" tab in the Smart Technology software, it is just a blank white screen. I've read on the Cyborg support page that the problem will be solved by downloading a later version of the software. The problem is that the download page doesn't exist. ftp://ftp.saitek.com/pub/software/full/Cyborg_RAT7_7_0_8_0_Drivers_64bit.exe

Do anyone of you have the 7.0.8.0 64bit driver for Windows 7 laying around?


----------



## stevoice3008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai237*
> 
> Hello!
> I can't access the "Programming" tab in the Smart Technology software, it is just a blank white screen. I've read on the Cyborg support page that the problem will be solved by downloading a later version of the software. The problem is that the download page doesn't exist. ftp://ftp.saitek.com/pub/software/full/Cyborg_RAT7_7_0_8_0_Drivers_64bit.exe
> Do anyone of you have the 7.0.8.0 64bit driver for Windows 7 laying around?


Just trying to get the file hosted now will post the link as soon as its done









Here's the link bud : http://www.mediafire.com/?jg5p1qc530avpfr


----------



## Samurai237

Thanks







I am however not able to install the software. It won't get past the "Please plug in the controllers you want to update." screen.

I have tried "run as administrator", uninstalling the drivers for the mouse and I uninstalled the old software. Any tips?









Edit: I have the RAT 7 btw.


----------



## robert125381

can some one share there own drivers and software with me i bought a used one a few days ago and it didnt come with the disks and cyborgs website drivers wont work /:


----------



## Defiler

The drivers from Cyborg should work. Here is a complete listing of what they have, driver wise.

ftp://ftp.saitek.com/software/full/


----------



## Asce

Anyone been having issues with the charge indicator software in BF3? Every so often, the software crashes and the crashes the game. Its so annoying that until you end the BF3.exe you cant use the mouse properly during desktop.


----------



## stevoice3008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asce*
> 
> Anyone been having issues with the charge indicator software in BF3? Every so often, the software crashes and the crashes the game. Its so annoying that until you end the BF3.exe you cant use the mouse properly during desktop.


Not came across that problem bud don't know if anyone else has i would just close the charge indicator app during your game-play you can't see it when playing the game anyway unless you play windowed there is the charge indicator at the side off the mouse that will flash during game-play hope this helps or someone else might come along that has came across this issue


----------



## Asce

I run 2 screens and have it on the second with TS etc.


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asce*
> 
> I run 2 screens and have it on the second with TS etc.


The charge indicator seems to cause a lot of issues. It messes up SLI for me but I have yet to find someone who uses a RAT9 with SLI to confirm if the problem is not just for me. A shame because I liked it


----------



## Mergatroid

I don't use it either. Don't really need it. As long as you have one fully charged battery, you can swap out the in-use battery any time you like and it will charge faster than the new battery will drain. Personally, I can change the battery fast enough that the blinking indicator on the mouse does fine (though I think they should have made it start blinking when the change got to about 25%).


----------



## Nivacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr*
> 
> The charge indicator seems to cause a lot of issues. It messes up SLI for me but I have yet to find someone who uses a RAT9 with SLI to confirm if the problem is not just for me. A shame because I liked it


I run it with SLI and have no issues, however I'm not a BF player so I'm probably not a great example.

On another note, I have killed my RAT







RMA-ing for a bad right mouse button (Sticks when i click) Gotta give MadCatz props tho, they have been really great about the whole RMA process


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivacs*
> 
> I run it with SLI and have no issues, however I'm not a BF player so I'm probably not a great example.
> On another note, I have killed my RAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMA-ing for a bad right mouse button (Sticks when i click) Gotta give MadCatz props tho, they have been really great about the whole RMA process


Mine is more than just gaming, the GPU usage just jumps between 2 values back and forth like this. Only way I fixed it was to disable SLI and re-enable every time. Problem persisted with different drivers and cards


----------



## CTV

Hi.

My girlfriend wants to buy me a new mouse for Xmas. Currently have a limited edition Logitech G5 mouse.

Love my current mouse but I feel I need a change. I'm stuck between the Cyborg R.A.T. 7 and Roccat Kone +.

Are there any suggestions to sway me in a direction?

Also, and most importantly, are there any knows issues with the Cyborg R.A.T. series mice? Sensor, firmware, driver, DOAs, tendencies to break/brick easily, design, actual function and any other issues?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Arkonos

If you do a little bit of research you'll find quite a few people that had problems with the laser. While some of the problems got fixed in the new version (no difference in name, the ones you can buy now should all come with the fix) other remained like a poor z-tracking.
RMA'ing is very easy and uncomplicated, they don't try to blame you for everything.


----------



## z7x

Guys, how about your battery? I have to replace the battery at least once a day in my RAT 9 mouse...


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z7x*
> 
> Guys, how about your battery? I have to replace the battery at least once a day in my RAT 9 mouse...


So do I but it only takes 10sec to change, So whats the problem







It's just a power hungry mouse not much you can do.


----------



## biscuit96

Soon-to-be owner of a RAT 5









I like the look of the mouse, it's so... different


----------



## dozer76

Ordered a RAT 9 yesterday with the Cyborg V.3 mat. It's a little late for me but I was wondering if any of you have had experience with the V.3 mat with the RAT 7/9. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## stevoice3008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> So do I but it only takes 10sec to change, So whats the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a power hungry mouse not much you can do.


Same here its no hassle to change as stated it just a hungry RAT they eat more than mice


----------



## Nivacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevoice3008*
> 
> Same here its no hassle to change as stated it just a hungry RAT they eat more than mice


I change my battery every 3 hours when gaming. and my other battery is allays charged by the time i have to change it out, so I never have had issues with the battery


----------



## SPLiCER ZA

Plz can some one email me a .pr0 file that includes rapid fire or even a tutorial. thank you
[email protected]


----------



## Defiler

If I still had the software installed I would. Speaking of which...

I am selling my R.A.T. 7 if anyone is interested. I still have everything that came with it. Box, weights, etc. It has the updated optical lens and is in perfect working condition. I can post pics if anyone is interested. Please let me know. With that being said I am also looking to hand off the thread to someone that would be interested in managing/updating it.

PM me if you are interested. It's been a fun ride but I must move on.







I told myself I wouldn't cry...


----------



## Archangel59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> Hi.
> My girlfriend wants to buy me a new mouse for Xmas. Currently have a limited edition Logitech G5 mouse.
> Love my current mouse but I feel I need a change. I'm stuck between the Cyborg R.A.T. 7 and Roccat Kone +.
> Are there any suggestions to sway me in a direction?
> Also, and most importantly, are there any knows issues with the Cyborg R.A.T. series mice? Sensor, firmware, driver, DOAs, tendencies to break/brick easily, design, actual function and any other issues?
> Thanks for the input!


You may want to hold off until the Cyborg M.M.O. 7 comes out. Looks like a really nice mouse. I was planning on picking up one or two of them myself.









ArchAngel59


----------



## ZareliMan

Hi
I recently bought a RAT 5 and I think it's a pretty interesting design and fun to use.
What I really don't like is the minimum pressure of the side buttons, they're just too hard, I have to use so much strength that I can't hold the cursor still while pressing side buttons (except the exact aim one).

For those more experienced with these ones
Do they become softer within use ?

Also another question, for those who use plastic or metal surfaces, how long have your skates lasted ?


----------



## b0z0

I'm thinking about getting rid of my fairly new Zowie EC2 white, Zowie G-RF mouse pad and going with the RAT 7. How well does the RAT 7 work on a XTRAC PADS Ripper XXL mouse pad?


----------



## Defiler

I used mine with an XTRAC Hammer (I think). It was the one that had the specs within hexagons and it was almost paper thin and purple. I can honestly say I don't think it was the best pad for it. Typically all black pads work best but others on here have used colored pads with no issues.


----------



## b0z0

the ripper is all black soft mat


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> the ripper is all black soft mat


I would say you are good to go then.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZareliMan*
> 
> Hi
> I recently bought a RAT 5 and I think it's a pretty interesting design and fun to use.
> What I really don't like is the minimum pressure of the side buttons, they're just too hard, I have to use so much strength that I can't hold the cursor still while pressing side buttons (except the exact aim one).
> 
> For those more experienced with these ones
> Do they become softer within use ?
> 
> Also another question, for those who use plastic or metal surfaces, how long have your skates lasted ?


Your side buttons should not be that hard to push. Mine on my RAT9 are really easy. A slight flex of my thumb will easily press them. ALl the buttons are like that. I don't know about the RAT5 though, but I would have thought they would be about the same.


----------



## TheDankNug

I am looking for a good list of mouse pads that are *Cough* Good enough for our R.A.T.S. iv herd the razer Goliathus and Vespula work quite well, i was wondering if anyone could comment on the razer scarab or any other pads out there that you use, good or bad so i know what to look at and what to stay away from.


----------



## TheDankNug




----------



## ZareliMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDankNug*
> 
> I am looking for a good list of mouse pads that are *Cough* Good enough for our R.A.T.S. iv herd the razer Goliathus and Vespula work quite well, i was wondering if anyone could comment on the razer scarab or any other pads out there that you use, good or bad so i know what to look at and what to stay away from.


I use it in a Razer Sphex - Mousesports Edition (Red) - and I haven't experienced any issues at all, is the perfect surface for me.

I tried it also it in a StealSeries QCK but I felt some minor acceleration when moving to a direction and then immediately to the opposite (like left and then right). I wouldn't reccomend textile/cloth surfaces for these mice because:
- Cloth and laser are not good friends
- The fix for the Z-axis issue makes the sensor's lens more likely to catch fluff or lints, so your surface shouldn't be the source of these


----------



## Mergatroid

I'm using a black cloth mouse pad right now and it works great. It's not as slippery as the harder pads are, but the tracking is excellent (better than my Cyborg pad, but it has two colours and the borders between colours seem to cause tracking problems).

I actually bought a cheap $1.50 cloth mouse pad to try and it worked great until it started falling apart (about three weeks later). So, I brought my old pad from work (round black cloth covered gel pad with a gel wrist rest) and it's been working great.

I've been thinking about one of the all black Razer hard pads but frankly they're way over priced for what you get. They may work well, but they're also marked up well.


----------



## stevoice3008

I use the Vespula which i find is really good and before that it was the Sphex

On another note on my time with the R.A.T 9 can't fault the mouse one bit except for one thing today another battery has died as the first i received from Amazon had to be RMA'd as a battery in that one had failed so when i got this new unit i was expecting Everything to be ok but after 3 weeks it has failed it says it it charged in the charger unit but when i put it in the mouse there is nothing no life

now when the first mouse had this fault i sent an email to Tech support @ Cyborg but they did not get back to me what should i do this time round try them again or go back to were i bought it from maybe am just unlucky and getting a bad batch of batteries if i do send this back again i'm just going to get a refund and get the R.A.T 7

Any Advice on this matter would be great Amazon might think am at it a second time round


----------



## Mergatroid

The one thing that has never been a problem on the three RAT 9s I've had is the batteries. The first one had a stuck thumb wheel. The second one would have an axis fail once in a while so I RMAd it. The new one has been working OK, except that I had to change the channel my WIFI router uses because I was getting wicked interference on my mouse. The batteries have always been fine on it though.


----------



## b0z0

I'll be receiving my R.A.T 7 and my Xtrac Ripper XXL Saturday. Has anyone tried it on this pad? I've searched and haven't found anything. I'm worried I just wasted money on a mouse pad....


----------



## Nivacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevoice3008*
> 
> I use the Vespula which i find is really good and before that it was the Sphex
> On another note on my time with the R.A.T 9 can't fault the mouse one bit except for one thing today another battery has died as the first i received from Amazon had to be RMA'd as a battery in that one had failed so when i got this new unit i was expecting Everything to be ok but after 3 weeks it has failed it says it it charged in the charger unit but when i put it in the mouse there is nothing no life
> now when the first mouse had this fault i sent an email to Tech support @ Cyborg but they did not get back to me what should i do this time round try them again or go back to were i bought it from maybe am just unlucky and getting a bad batch of batteries if i do send this back again i'm just going to get a refund and get the R.A.T 7
> Any Advice on this matter would be great Amazon might think am at it a second time round


I just RMA'd my rat 9, got back a new one in the box








Email does not work with the MadCatz group. Call them at 1-800-659-2287 and you'll get pretty good support


----------



## Nivacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDankNug*
> 
> I am looking for a good list of mouse pads that are *Cough* Good enough for our R.A.T.S. iv herd the razer Goliathus and Vespula work quite well, i was wondering if anyone could comment on the razer scarab or any other pads out there that you use, good or bad so i know what to look at and what to stay away from.


I love my RatPadz XT ( www.ratpadz.com )


----------



## Mergatroid

I'm still having tracking issues with my RAT9. It was working great for about a week after I changed the channel on my WIFI router. Now it's acting up again. I'm wondering if one of my neighbors WIFI networks is interfering with it.

Really, I'm about to give up on it and just put it away and use my Logitech G9x that has never had a single problem. I love this mouse, but I've been having too many tracking related problems with this model. I'm going to keep trying, but I expect one day it will just act up once too often.


----------



## Pedros

Hey guys, one question:

i have a RAT7 and i just checked that a new RAT7 edition was launches ( Contagion ) featuring the new 6400dpi sensor.

Is there a major difference between the old sensor and this new one? Worth changing or not really?

Thanks,
Pedro


----------



## razorseal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DJEndet*
> 
> *looks at the pictures*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so want that, even if it's just for the looks.. Wonder what price it will be.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get one and put it to use in TOR! Disregard the elevator pitch and enjoy he visuals
Click to expand...

Coming out xmas time? what happened? (

I would have ordered this instead of the RAT7...


----------



## MaxRean2

HI Guys
I from Russia, Therefore excuse for incomplete English

About 1.5 month ago became owner Cyborg R.A.T.9. Under it has specially bought still rug Cyborg V.3
With all it was happy. Till today, it is literally hour back a mouse has risen, the cursor, all buttons is more exact and all works, and anywhere ((
Who faced can be with such problem, prompt the decision ((((


----------



## cympaulife

Hi Guys,

Can you add me to the list. Here's a pic of my RAT 9
Can you also tell me how long does your RAT 9's battery last cause mine seems to last just a day when the DPI setting is in Mode 2?


----------



## Defiler

List updated. Welcome to the R.A.T. Pack!

Anyone interested in taking over the Thread, please let me know. I am selling my R.A.T. jt520814, I am still working on getting you pics.


----------



## ZareliMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Hey guys, one question:
> i have a RAT7 and i just checked that a new RAT7 edition was launches ( Contagion ) featuring the new 6400dpi sensor.
> Is there a major difference between the old sensor and this new one? Worth changing or not really?
> Thanks,
> Pedro


Maybe it's interpolation
Maybe it's a new firmware of the Avago 9500
Maybe it's a a new PTE 2303

Lets look at some pictures



It's yellow just like every PTE.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxRean2*
> 
> HI Guys
> I from Russia, Therefore excuse for incomplete English
> About 1.5 month ago became owner Cyborg R.A.T.9. Under it has specially bought still rug Cyborg V.3
> With all it was happy. Till today, it is literally hour back a mouse has risen, the cursor, all buttons is more exact and all works, and anywhere ((
> Who faced can be with such problem, prompt the decision ((((


I'm sorry, but I really cannot understand what you are saying.

You bought a RAT9 about 1.5 months ago. You also got a Cyborg mouse pad. Something happened today.

"Till today, it is literally hour back a mouse has risen, the cursor, all buttons is more exact and all works, and anywhere ((
Who faced can be with such problem, prompt the decision"

I don't understand that part.

Can you rephrase that?


----------



## MaxRean2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'm sorry, but I really cannot understand what you are saying.
> You bought a RAT9 about 1.5 months ago. You also got a Cyborg mouse pad. Something happened today.
> "Till today, it is literally hour back a mouse has risen, the cursor, all buttons is more exact and all works, and anywhere ((
> Who faced can be with such problem, prompt the decision"
> I don't understand that part.
> Can you rephrase that?


Hi Mergatroid!!

I use Cyborg R.A.T.9 only 2 week from the moment of purchase
I have the same problem with my rat 9... The button works, the cursor isn' t.
Periodically the cursor revives on pair minutes and again falls asleep
Support on my requests simply sleeps
Help me to solve a problem.

And still a question
Who possesses the given model faced with such and how many without breakage as much as possible months use?


----------



## Arkonos

MaxRean2, I have had the same problem as you, but with the RAT7,
I took it back to the store and got a new one, I don't think there is anything you can do.

Does the mouse work on a different PC?


----------



## Acefire

Rat7 = Overpriced fail 7

I know.

I have owned more than 3 of these mice and all of them have been equally deficient compared to other mice


----------



## Acefire

Want to overclock your RAT 7?

Do it here.....> http://www.overclock.net/t/1186969/560ti-and-hd-6870-benchoff-3dmark11-uber-poll


----------



## MaxRean2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkonos*
> 
> MaxRean2, I have had the same problem as you, but with the RAT7,
> I took it back to the store and got a new one, I don't think there is anything you can do.
> Does the mouse work on a different PC?


Arkonos ,

My R.A.T.9 on a warranty 2 years, but a problem about an exchange is tightened hardly longer because I from russia
They at first send in support (Rest of Europe [email protected] or USA [email protected]) ,which while simply sleeps but only then can make the decision

Arkonos ,say please







if you back to the store and got a new RAT7, It hasn't undergone to breakage? Works till now or after time and in it there was a defect?


----------



## Arkonos

I got two RAT 7 at the same time, I had to give one back (directly to the shop I bought it from) and got my money back.
The other one is still doing fine after over 6month of use.


----------



## Mergatroid

It sounds like the sensor died. I think you will have to RMA it.

Can I get removed from the club?

Frankly I've had it trying to get these RAT9 mice to work properly. I've had three of them. The first had a faulty thumb wheel (I can forgive that). The second suffered from interference and it would also completely fail on the vertical access at times. I got that one RMAd and, after working pretty well for the first week or two the third unit is also suffering from interference .

In all honesty, there were periods where this mouse would work flawlessly, and I do love the design. It's unfortunate that it works so poorly. I can only speak regarding the RAT 9 wireless mouse but it's been so much trouble it's just not worth continually trying to get it to work properly.

I'm back to my Logitech G9X, and I consider this a $140 lesson in what not to buy. I'm thinking about getting one of the new Corsair mice, but I'll wait for more reviews.

I've only ever purchased two Saitek products and they have both let me down. The first was the X45 joystick that cost me $130 at the time and sucked right out of the box. It had very poor fine movement and the company actually told us we should pour some melted wax inside the joystick. I ended up giving that away and purchasing a $60 joystick that functioned way better (Thrustmaster). The RAT9 was the second Saitek product I've purchased and although it had periods of time where it was the best mouse I ever owned, it ended up being more trouble than it was worth (This latest one is literally only a couple of months old). So, from now on I will know better than to purchase Saitek products.

If anyone is interested in trading an almost brand new RAT 9 mouse for something send me a private message. Maybe you'll have better luck with it than I did. I'm in Canada btw.


----------



## razorseal

So what can be the cause of a RAT 7 moving under it's own power for a 2 day old RAT?


----------



## Defiler

Music, dirty sensor, cord moving it, mouse pad.


----------



## Fletcherea

Just got my RAT 9 a few hours ago, absolutely love it

Haven't ran into any of the problems I've been reading about it here so far(minus the relatively short battery life). One little shake and the mouse was a pointin' away this morning.
I'm thinking I either got lucky, or they made some tweaks to it.


----------



## StreekG

I've had my RAT 7 since July, no problems at all, been great








Here it is


----------



## Defiler

List updated. Welcome to the pack!


----------



## Intense

Looking in to re-acquiring a R.A.T., specifically a 9, anyone know if they are working on an Albino version of the R.A.T. 9?


----------



## b0z0

Here's mine.


----------



## Seraphimecha

I just recently got a R.A.T. 7, I installed the latest driver and the SST software from the Cyborg website. Now after installation, there is an icon in the quick start menu of the RAT mouse. Now when I click on the profiler icon in the quick start menu, the window that pops up appears below my desktop and I cannot click on anything.

Anybody have a solution for this?


----------



## b0z0

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the software?

Sent from the Galaxy via Tapatalk


----------



## Seraphimecha

No I haven't I'll try that right now.


----------



## b0z0

Let me know if that worked.

Sent from the Galaxy via Tapatalk


----------



## Seraphimecha

Nope I uninstalled the program, then reinstalled it, and it is still acting up the exact same way. :/ hmmm I honestly have no idea what to do.


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seraphimecha*
> 
> I just recently got a R.A.T. 7, I installed the latest driver and the SST software from the Cyborg website. Now after installation, there is an icon in the quick start menu of the RAT mouse. Now when I click on the profiler icon in the quick start menu, the window that pops up appears below my desktop and I cannot click on anything.
> 
> Anybody have a solution for this?


After you click on it hold ALT and hit spacebar, then hit the letter M and an arrow key which should allow you to move the window into view with the mouse. This frequently occurs if you change from dual monitors to a single monitor with applications on the second monitor at the last shutdown.


----------



## bjgrenke

Been on these forums for a while now and haven't seen this club.. Count me in!


----------



## Archangel59

Any word on a date and price for the Cyborg M.M.O. 7? I have searched and searched and can't find anything.

-ArchAngel59


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archangel59*
> 
> Any word on a date and price for the Cyborg M.M.O. 7? I have searched and searched and can't find anything.
> -ArchAngel59


I was tipped that it should be out by the end of January, don't quote me on that though.

I just saw this thread while Google-ing actually, I'm looking for some specifics on what the difference is between the Albino and the Contagion?
I have been thinking of getting a R.A.T. 7 for awhile now, but heard they had all kinds of problems. UNTIL I recently discovered the albino and contagion versions and some people are claiming these do not have the same problems? And the only difference I can spot is the colour on the accents between the 2.

So--

What is the difference between the Albino and Contagion versions?
Do they have the same issues with the laser as the original? (i'v heard the regular R.A.T. 7s had some issues with the lasers...?)
And would you recommend I get one?

Thanks!


----------



## Warblade31

I have the albino and it has been problem free for me actually. I havent heard anyone else complain about these two versions of the rat so I would assume that these two models are problem free.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

The Albino has a matte white finish and the Contagion has a gloss white finish. The Albino is only available through our Gameshark stores and the Contagion was initially available at Apple Online and is now spreading to other retailers.


----------



## Defiler

List updated.


----------



## Warblade31

The albino also stains very easily by the way. I have yet to figure out how to clean it so it looks like its old white self.


----------



## DeadLink

Add me in. R.A.T. 7


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Anyone know if a big revision for the RAT´s is coming ??

I want to return now to RAT side, but I will be mad if they come with a new revision this months xD


----------



## Jim McNasty

I am now a very happy owner of a Cyborg R.A.T 9 so can I please have that added to the list








Im still keeping my R.A.T 3 so I have both still


----------



## oeuf

Hello all, just recently bought a Rat 7 and so far i'm liking it.
I have a question though, the thumb buttons default to forward on front thumb button and backward on back thumb button when viewing web pages. Is there any way to change this?
I've tried but can't seem to get it to be set up that way.

I'll also post a photo when i get home.

Here's the pic:


----------



## Warhaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warblade31*
> 
> The albino also stains very easily by the way. I have yet to figure out how to clean it so it looks like its old white self.


You can make a small vat of retrobright. Amazing whitening agent discovered by some vintage computing enthusiasts who wanted to restore their yellowing computer cases. The story behind retrobright is really neat, too. Anyway, depending on how partial you are to your mouse, you can mix some up yourself. All you need is some hydrogen peroxide, oxyclean or some other oxygen agent, xanthar gum, and glycerin, which you can get at any Walgreens, CVS, etc.

On the subject of RATs, I'm thinking of getting one. I got a couple $20 Apple Store gift cards for Christmas, and Apple happens to sell the RAT 7 on their website.


----------



## The Biz

You can add me to the list.










Side note:

Is the scroll wheel supossed to be loud while scrolling up? It's almost dead silent scrolling down, but not up. I'm talking about the normal scroll wheel too btw, not the thumb one.


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Biz*
> 
> Is the scroll wheel supossed to be loud while scrolling up? It's almost dead silent scrolling down, but not up. I'm talking about the normal scroll wheel too btw, not the thumb one.


Yep mines like that as well. My rat7 was silent both ways though


----------



## ChaosAD

I am interested to replace my MX revolution with a RAT. As far as i know the only difference berween rat7 and rat9 is that 7 is wired and 9 is wireless right? Do you really think that rat 9 will be an upgrade over my logitech? Whats is the battery life like?


----------



## Mergatroid

Don't expect anywhere near the battery life out of any of the newer "gaming wireless mice".

The RAT9 actually has a little better battery life than most but not as good as the MX Revolution. I used to get 2-4 days out of my Revolution, but one battery in the RAT 9 will last 7-8 hours. The nice thing about the RAT 9 is that it's pretty easy to swap the batteries.

Watch out for WiFI interference. I have a RAT 9 sitting in my closet right now because it couldn't handle all the WiFi networks around my house and eventually made me give up and purchase a different mouse.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

/whistles nonchalantly


----------



## d00mbrainer

Add me in! R.A.T. 9 =)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> /whistles nonchalantly


Is that directed toward me?

Do you know all the problems I've had with my RAT9? I have posted them all here (I have a bad habit of talking too much, so it's hard to miss my posts).

Hey, you know my replacement RAT9 is only about a month and a half old. Lets get this out of the way first: I LOVE THE RAT. I like the mouse to pieces, but it's completely worthless if the tracking is constantly failing. I think this is an interference problem because this mouse was replaced once and I still get the same issues.

I would blame it on my computer, but I replaced my main board, CPU and RAM in November (Black Friday). Because of that, I did a fresh new Windows 7 Pro 64 bit install. I tried completely shutting off the system acceleration using the registry hack. I tried a different mouse pad that seemed to help for a week or two, then the problems returned. So, I changed the channel of my WIFI router, but again that only helped for maybe a week. I can't go around to all my neighbors asking them to change their WIFI channels.

I have run out of troubleshooting options and this is why I have a brand new $150 RAT9, back in its brand new packaging, sitting in my closet collecting dust.

*If anyone wants to trade an almost new RAT9 for a RAT7*, let me know. I just can't seem to win with the RAT9. I have purchased a Corsair M90 and you will all be happy to know that, although the mouse is awesome, they have the absolute worst software I have ever seen.

So, over the last year I have paid: RAT9 = $150, Logitech G9x = $113, Corsair M90 = $75 for a total of $338 trying to find a great mouse. There are several others I tried and returned in a couple of days because I didn't like them.

A man willing to pay over $300 for a great mouse deserves to find one. I'm still looking (and I ain't wealthy either).

BTW, just to be a jerk, I thought I would mention that this is the second over-$100 Saitek product I have purchased that has completely let me down (First one was the X45 joystick with a manufacturing flaw that should have created a recall). I'd ask Saitek to do something about the RAT9 but I don't think there's anything they can do. Exchanging it would be unlikely to solve the problem, and there's no way in hell I'll ever see a dime of my money.

Anyone wanna buy a RAT9 for half price? (I'm in Canada BTW).

Hmmm, maybe I'll make a you tube video titled "A Better Rat Trap"..........


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Is that directed toward me?
> Do you know all the problems I've had with my RAT9? I have posted them all here (I have a bad habit of talking too much, so it's hard to miss my posts).
> Hey, you know my replacement RAT9 is only about a month and a half old. Lets get this out of the way first: I LOVE THE RAT. I like the mouse to pieces, but it's completely worthless if the tracking is constantly failing. I think this is an interference problem because this mouse was replaced once and I still get the same issues.
> I would blame it on my computer, but I replaced my main board, CPU and RAM in November (Black Friday). Because of that, I did a fresh new Windows 7 Pro 64 bit install. I tried completely shutting off the system acceleration using the registry hack. I tried a different mouse pad that seemed to help for a week or two, then the problems returned. So, I changed the channel of my WIFI router, but again that only helped for maybe a week. I can't go around to all my neighbors asking them to change their WIFI channels.
> I have run out of troubleshooting options and this is why I have a brand new $150 RAT9, back in its brand new packaging, sitting in my closet collecting dust.
> *If anyone wants to trade an almost new RAT9 for a RAT7*, let me know. I just can't seem to win with the RAT9. I have purchased a Corsair M90 and you will all be happy to know that, although the mouse is awesome, they have the absolute worst software I have ever seen.
> So, over the last year I have paid: RAT9 = $150, Logitech G9x = $113, Corsair M90 = $75 for a total of $338 trying to find a great mouse. There are several others I tried and returned in a couple of days because I didn't like them.
> A man willing to pay over $300 for a great mouse deserves to find one. I'm still looking (and I ain't wealthy either).
> BTW, just to be a jerk, I thought I would mention that this is the second over-$100 Saitek product I have purchased that has completely let me down (First one was the X45 joystick with a manufacturing flaw that should have created a recall). I'd ask Saitek to do something about the RAT9 but I don't think there's anything they can do. Exchanging it would be unlikely to solve the problem, and there's no way in hell I'll ever see a dime of my money.
> Anyone wanna buy a RAT9 for half price? (I'm in Canada BTW).
> Hmmm, maybe I'll make a you tube video titled "A Better Rat Trap"..........


Steel Series Xai? I have had mine for years and has never failed on me yet. Still use it for gaming and works like a charm. Never had software issues yet. Sorry to hear about your R.A.T.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Is that directed toward me?


Whoah there - it wasn't directed to you (if it was then I would have quoted your post, rather than just posting a new post). I was simply letting people know about the new headset we just announced.

I don't know your work/social situation but there's a relatively easy way to see if the issues you're having with the R9 are a fault with that unit or if it's wireless interference in your house/apartment: use it somewhere else. If you've got an office job, then try using it at your work PC; try taking it round to a friend's house and trying it on their PC. I honestly suspect it's a problem with that unit so an exchange would be the way to go, but it's most definitely worth checking it out in other locations first to be sure.


----------



## SupaSupra

Got my R.A.T 7 yesterday. Love it, very comfortable and I love all the features of it.


----------



## The Biz

Today is the delivery of my 3rd rat9. The first one had a horrible wobble to it if the pinky rest was connected to it and the second one has a problem with the left mouse click. Really hope this third one works flawless or I give up on this. I already replaced me eclipse keyboard cause it was junk. I was hoping that it was just the keyboard and not the company. I'm kinda starting to think otherwise.

Side note: I really love the rat9 and think it's very comfortable. But I will go back to my g700 if this 3rd one sucks.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Is that directed toward me?
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah there - it wasn't directed to you (if it was then I would have quoted your post, rather than just posting a new post). I was simply letting people know about the new headset we just announced.
> 
> I don't know your work/social situation but there's a relatively easy way to see if the issues you're having with the R9 are a fault with that unit or if it's wireless interference in your house/apartment: use it somewhere else. If you've got an office job, then try using it at your work PC; try taking it round to a friend's house and trying it on their PC. I honestly suspect it's a problem with that unit so an exchange would be the way to go, but it's most definitely worth checking it out in other locations first to be sure.
Click to expand...

I believe you, just thought the timing was funny.
I took one RAT9 back to the store I purchased it from and they didn't have any problems with it. They used it for about a week. I also had stretches of time when the mouse seemed to work well. I could go a few weeks at times and the mouse would work great. Then suddenly I wouldn't be able to get the tracking to work properly at all. It would be really slow requiring multiple movements of the hand, and the mouse wheel would not respond.

I supposed I could take it to work, but I don't think it would get a very good workout and there's only one WIFI network in the building. I'll give it a go though. As I mentioned this is the second RAT9 I've had that showed the same issues. The last one was the unit that the store ran, and they couldn't get the fault to show up. I got a brand new one anyway and it's acting the same way again. With two mice in a row exhibiting the same symptom I was thinking it was something here causing the problem. Once the computer was ruled out, all that was left was interference.

At least I have a good fall-back mouse now. I'll take the RAT9 to work tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Steel Series Xai? I have had mine for years and has never failed on me yet. Still use it for gaming and works like a charm. Never had software issues yet. Sorry to hear about your R.A.T.


This was before Steel Series, it was just an X45. Right out of the box the stick didn't have a smooth motion for slight movements. If you needed to aim a reticule very slightly, the joystick would not move. You would have to press a little harder and then the stick would move too much and the reticule would move past it's target. The response from the company was to pour some hot wax in the joystick movement. I never bothered, I just gave it away. I did use it for about two months hoping it would work itself in but it never did. Their newer version, the X52 I think, looks pretty nice. I hope they got that movement fault solved. If it weren't for that the X45 would have been pretty sweet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Biz*
> 
> Side note: I really love the rat9 and think it's very comfortable. But I will go back to my g700 if this 3rd one sucks.


I know exactly how you feel. My first RAT9 had a defective thumb wheel, and now all these "other" problems. I love the design but I'm not having much luck getting it to work reliably. When it does work it's a great mouse.


----------



## The Biz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. My first RAT9 had a defective thumb wheel, and now all these "other" problems. I love the design but I'm not having much luck getting it to work reliably. When it does work it's a great mouse.


Yea, I got the 3rd one today and it seems ok. It has a loud scroll wheel though. Maybe I'm just a bit over picky?. But for $140, this mouse should be flawless and it should also have side scroll buttons. I'm gonna just return it as 3 mice had different flaws and I'll just go back to my trusty g700. At least it saves its settings after a reboot and after exiting a game.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Seems like RAT9 is giving problem to new users...but what about the new users of RAT7 ??? any feedback ??

Im ready to return to the RAT side


----------



## DeadLink

RAT 7 is working fine. No problems. No broken parts. all positive for me right now. Even played online here in germany with it for a while now and it does very well on BF3 and MW3.


----------



## Mergatroid

Yeah, I'm fairly convinced that if I had of bought a 7 I would still be using it.


----------



## ChocoCake

Could you guys please recommend several mousepads? I was considering the Steelseries SX, having tracking issues with the Razer ExactXMat.
Could anyone confirm the tracking issues are resolved with the Steelseries SX?


----------



## Mikrouwel

Just blow in the sensor a couple of times.

I am using glide 7 and it works well


----------



## ChocoCake

Was that for me? If so, I have tried to blow, blew my lungs out....

No change.

I'm starting to think it's the Mousepad.


----------



## Arkonos

just search in this thread
Many fellows here have said which pad they're using so those should be fine.
Personally I use a generic one from a souvenir shop and it works great.

Since I want a really big one, I got myself some rubber and will buy Tyveck soon and build one my own.


----------



## ChocoCake

Fair enough, thanks for your advise.

In your experience and what from what you have read... Would the steelseries SX work? http://steelseries.com/products/surfaces/steelseries-sx
nobody mentioned anything about that one.

(Checked 101/158 pages so far)...


----------



## The Biz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChocoCake*
> 
> Could you guys please recommend several mousepads? I was considering the Steelseries SX, having tracking issues with the Razer ExactXMat.
> Could anyone confirm the tracking issues are resolved with the Steelseries SX?


I use a combo of pads. I use the xtrac pads ripper xxl with the xtrac pads logic on top of it. Both are in black and the rat works fine with tracking.


----------



## ChocoCake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Biz*
> 
> I use a combo of pads. I use the xtrac pads ripper xxl with the xtrac pads logic on top of it. Both are in black and the rat works fine with tracking.


I have checked out your mouse pads, but I must say.. I don't like them very much.
You don't happen to know a few mousepads that you know are used and are working 100% with rat9s? Preferably high-end pads.


----------



## The Biz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChocoCake*
> 
> I have checked out your mouse pads, but I must say.. I don't like them very much.
> You don't happen to know a few mousepads that you know are used and are working 100% with rat9s? Preferably high-end pads.


I don't know of any other pads.

Side note: The pads I posted are high-end pads.


----------



## The Biz




----------



## ChocoCake

That actually looks quite nice... Could you " zoom out " a bit so that I can see your whole desk? Just want to know what it looks like.


----------



## The Biz

Also, the logic pad is a sticker type (reusable) and it sticks great to the ripper. No sliding around.


----------



## ChocoCake

I checked it out. Unfortunately I can't get it in the Netherlands...
What other mousepads do you recommend?


----------



## The Biz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChocoCake*
> 
> I checked it out. Unfortunately I can't get it in the Netherlands...
> What other mousepads do you recommend?


Before I bought these I did a lot of research and just searched google for mouse pad reviews and made my decision from there.


----------



## Warblade31

I have the warpad by xfx and that works great for my rat7.


----------



## Mergatroid

That's the same problem I had on my RAT9 to start with, and I also tried to remedy it by using different mouse pads. I never did get it working properly.


----------



## DeadLink

try the razer kabuto?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I guess i would like to be added.

I got the R.A.T. 5, after MaximumPC gave the R.A.T. 7 a "10 Kick-Ass)" award. I didn't feel like spending that much, so I got the R.A.T. 5. It is the mouse that I use with my HAFBeast.

Also, could someone copy pasta the source code for the sig? I could work it out, but don't feel like it.


----------



## DeadLink

That concrete wall reminds me of some barracks I used to stay in lol, Welcome to the R.A.T. club man!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Amazing how my phone has its focus on the background rather than the foreground.

Way to go Razr 2!

Also, that is my dorm. Not the most elegant place, but North Hall is amazing.


----------



## ChocoCake

Could everyone share me their MOUSEPADs? =) And tell me how their mouse works on it?


----------



## DeadLink

Razer Kabuto for traveling or Rocket Fish Flipside for desktop stationary gaming.


----------



## ChocoCake

Thanks DeadLink, anyone else feel like sharing?


----------



## ChocoCake

Anyone else?







I'd just like to know so that I know my safe-choices.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I use a cheapo black mousepad from Wal-Mart. It is kinda old, clearly not the cleanest thing, I was it every so often to make it look better.

But I am pretty sure a good modern mouse will track on almost any surface. You can do it on bare desk or something or a magazine, if you were so inclined. I just used a pad because I didn't want the extra friction to tear up the mouse feet prematurely.


----------



## ChocoCake

Im using my desk right now, it's rather annoying.
I just want to make sure that if I buy a mousepad (tomorrow) that it will be 100% working and the tracking issues will be gone.
Would you recommend a white mousepad over a black one?


----------



## ChocoCake

I am considering the Razer Ironclad


----------



## MONVMENTVM

Anyone using the R.A.T. 7 Albino (!) on the icemat?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I use a black mousepad and no problem. But then again, if it doesn't work, just exchange it or something.


----------



## ChocoCake

Just ordered the Razer Scarab. Thanks guys. =)


----------



## mx3orange

Im using one of those speed stack stack mats (yes that cup stacking game)

Its blue and feels like a cheap $3 mouaepad from the store. The RAT should track fine on it, right?


----------



## Lienown

somebody help me....i have cyborg rat 9...and i want to change polling rate to 125hz can i?how to change it?
thx


----------



## Defiler

Well all, I've been away for a while but I have a feeling you will be hearing more from me in the near future...

I was just contacted by an online marketing rep at Mad Catz and she stated Mad Catz "would love for you to be part of our early adopters for new products in the Cyborg family..." (sic) and asked for my mailing address to send me "a few products."

The rep said she would be sending out stuff today but wouldn't state what it was when asked. I am pretty psyched to say the least. I am hoping it is something that brings me back to the dark side...I like the dark side.









With that said, I will be going through the many pages that have been updated since my absence and will be updating the list as soon as I can. I got a new job and report to an office everyday now instead of the 100% WFH deal I had prior. So, don't think I forgot about all of you. I haven't.


----------



## Defiler

List updated. Welcome, all, to the R.A.T. Pack!


----------



## Clox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> List updated. Welcome, all, to the R.A.T. Pack!


Just a suggestion for you. I think it would be a good idea to add a mouse pad compatibility list to the first post of this thread, it seems there are a lot of people having issues finding one that works with the RAT 7/9's myself included. So far I have tried a Razer Exac mat, Rocketfish gaming mouse pad and a steel series 4HD all of which do not work. Also tried a cheap Razer Sphex which is better than all of those but I am still not satisfied with it. Anyhow, I have a RAT 9 and love it other than trying to find a decent pad!


----------



## Scaler

I had a CM Storm pad. Had tracking issues with it. Switched to the Razer Scarab. Have not had any issues with it. I read somewhere, might have been here, that black pads can cause issues with laser mice. Not sure if that is true or not. I just know that the Scarab is working fine for me.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scaler*
> 
> I had a CM Storm pad. Had tracking issues with it. Switched to the Razer Scarab. Have not had any issues with it. I read somewhere, might have been here, that black pads can cause issues with laser mice. Not sure if that is true or not. I just know that the Scarab is working fine for me.


omg what pad ??? the CM storm battle pad ??


----------



## oeuf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oeuf*
> 
> Hello all, just recently bought a Rat 7 and so far i'm liking it.
> I have a question though, the thumb buttons default to forward on front thumb button and backward on back thumb button when viewing web pages. Is there any way to change this?
> I've tried but can't seem to get it to be set up that way.
> I'll also post a photo when i get home.
> Here's the pic:


Anyone have a solution to this?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Go into your R.A.T. profile utility, and switch them there.


----------



## Scaler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> omg what pad ??? the CM storm battle pad ??


The Weapon of Choice pad with the M4 on it. Picked it up at the 2010 PAX.


----------



## oeuf

That's the thing. It allows you so remap and do alot of things to those buttons except reassign them to fwd or backward


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oeuf*
> 
> That's the thing. It allows you so remap and do alot of things to those buttons except reassign them to fwd or backward


I assigned them to up and down arrow keys


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Go to program the button (so you get the flashing cursor) right click and then click Insert Hot Key.

In the list of Hot Keys scroll to the bottom and you'll see the Forwards and Backwards options - assign those as you want them and you'll be fixed. Remember to save and load the profile to make those assignments active.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

To the rest of the R.A.T. owners, what do you think of the skin on the R.A.T.? I think it is a unique feel to it, but it shows any sort of body oils off like it is proud of it. In the first week of having my R.A.T., I couldn't show it off because it aquired an oily sheen. Now, it has gotten better, and the oil seems to cover the whole button, so it kinda fixes it in a backwards manner.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> To the rest of the R.A.T. owners, what do you think of the skin on the R.A.T.? I think it is a unique feel to it, but it shows any sort of body oils off like it is proud of it. In the first week of having my R.A.T., I couldn't show it off because it aquired an oily sheen. Now, it has gotten better, and the oil seems to cover the whole button, so it kinda fixes it in a backwards manner.


I like it but you are correct by saying it shows off oils. I think most products of this nature do that though. My laptop keyboard is a victim of this as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clox*
> 
> Just a suggestion for you. I think it would be a good idea to add a mouse pad compatibility list to the first post of this thread, it seems there are a lot of people having issues finding one that works with the RAT 7/9's myself included. So far I have tried a Razer Exac mat, Rocketfish gaming mouse pad and a steel series 4HD all of which do not work. Also tried a cheap Razer Sphex which is better than all of those but I am still not satisfied with it. Anyhow, I have a RAT 9 and love it other than trying to find a decent pad!


I agree. I will add something in the next couple of days. For those interested in adding to this list, just post what you use/have used (make and model) and rate it (1-5. 1 being sucks, 5 being ROCKS!) and any input/tips about it and I'll try to get it up ASAP.


----------



## oeuf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Go to program the button (so you get the flashing cursor) right click and then click Insert Hot Key.
> In the list of Hot Keys scroll to the bottom and you'll see the Forwards and Backwards options - assign those as you want them and you'll be fixed. Remember to save and load the profile to make those assignments active.


Thanks! That's what I was looking for. I did not know you could right-click in there for more button assignments.

And to add, i'm using a Razer Kabuto mousepad. Nice feeling cloth pad with no real tracking issues except for the random piece of lint, but I guess that's no real fault of the mousepad.


----------



## Maxxa

Don't know if this has been mentioned I did a quick search but in regards to the R.A.T. 9 "charge indicator" stand alone program linked on the site has some issues with my GPU so I'd like to confirm it from other sources before I call it a common problem.
What happens is the battery graphic pulses and uses anywhere between 3 and 12% GPU when it does, then to make matters worse, as the battery level drops the pulse rate of the battery graphic increases using more and more GPU.
Disabled it is now...but know I must if alone I am...


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

Love my 7, wanting to buy another for the office, but waiting for the MMO version, was supposed to be relased for the holidays, but it showed at CES, still no release date....


----------



## Mergatroid

Brought my RAT9 to work for testing. So far it's been working fine. I still think it suffers from WiFi interference.

Too bad I spent $150 on it.


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

Hey guys, something weird happened to my R.A.T. 7 after a long gaming session tonight.

The left click has become harder to click than normal (the right click is still fine). I'm not sure how this happened because I was playing a heavily right click dependent game (DotA 2).

Is this a common occurrence? Is there anyway to fix it?
Should I place an RMA? If an RMA is possible, how good is Mad Catz/Cyborg with this kinda service?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerKingFaiz*
> 
> Hey guys, something weird happened to my R.A.T. 7 after a long gaming session tonight.
> The left click has become harder to click than normal (the right click is still fine). I'm not sure how this happened because I was playing a heavily right click dependent game (DotA 2).
> Is this a common occurrence? Is there anyway to fix it?
> Should I place an RMA? If an RMA is possible, how good is Mad Catz/Cyborg with this kinda service?


Well, I had a similiar experience. In Skyrim, when my mouse was out of the box new, I could dual wield and overcharge my spells and fire them very quickly. Now, it seems hard to syncronize when each hand charges. I click both buttons, but sometimes one seems off. Haven't sent an RMA or anything, just thought the mouse was breaking in.

I will do more testing on this this afternoon. Hopefully my fingers are just getting lazy.


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

For me, the left click has definitely become more stiff. It sounds louder too when clicked in...

How long is the warranty for this mouse? I don't have the original packaging at my apartment, I left it at home. If someone could check that would be amazing.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

A quick search on Newegg.com says the R.A.T. 5 has a 2 year limited warranty. And that is with my original R.A.T. cage (cage = box) in the closet.


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

I think you may have missed a word in that last sentence. Did you mean to say that is what the box in your closet says as well (that the product has a two-year warranty)?

If so, I should still be in warranty. I got this mouse this past summer.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerKingFaiz*
> 
> I think you may have missed a word in that last sentence. Did you mean to say that is what the box in your closet says as well (that the product has a two-year warranty)?
> If so, I should still be in warranty. I got this mouse this past summer.


Sorry. I meant to say I searched Newegg and it has a 5 year warranty, and I was too lazy to check the box in my closet for this info.


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

Man, I don't know if I'm getting used to it being stiffer or if it's getting better.

Either way I'll call them later today or tomorrow and see what the warranty covers. I'm hoping for an exchange where they send the new product first and then I ship my old one back, that way I'm not mouse-less for a week or longer (in the case I have to send my mouse first).


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

for the people waiting for the MMO ( its gonna be epic )

here is a good review of the unit
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1390/pg1/cyborg-mmo-7-gaming-mouse-review-introduction.html

according to the review above, we can expect it sometime in Feb with a U.S. retail of $130.

I wanna buy another rat for work, but I want the extra buttons, as it would make my work easier/faster.

I still love the comfort of my old tried and true logitech, but the ONLY reason i got this mouse is the pinky rest option, but worth a moderately comfortable hand, than a comfortable palm, with my pink being dragged all around the desk.

I'm also thinking of ways to possibly mod my mouse for more custom adjustment, i would really like the thumb side to be able to stick further out, and if i can figure that out, it would make this mouse perfect in my book.


----------



## Defiler

Well, I got my package last night from Mad Catz.











Nothing pre-release but very cool non the less.


----------



## nlee1201

hey guys. so i've been lurking this thread for the past two days and i'm confused on whether or not to get the rat 9. i love the fact the it's super customizable and wireless but the feedback from this thread seems to be really mixed. it seems like you can get both extremes - it either works really well or really crappy. like many others stated in this thread, if i am going to invest ~$150 for a mouse i want it to have damn good quality.

from what i understand the "old" 5600 dpi single sensor version of the rat 9 has tracking problems whereas the "new" 6400 dpi double sensor version has no problems at all. furthermore, i've seen a lot of comments stating that they experience some wifi interference. can someone verify these statements?

i want to believe that this mouse is amazing but as a college student i can't justify a month's of food for a crap ton of frustration without knowing that the "new" version addresses all of the problems that pop up in this thread.


----------



## Arkonos

Usually people only speak up when they have a problem and MadCatz will surly never release a failure quota so I think the best way for you would be to buy one, and if it's defect get it replaced. If never heard of a case where the return was not accepted.
I don't know of any problem that applied to everyone and while many users have issues with their expensive mouspads, I use something like this and have no problems.

You could also buy a RAT7 which is the same as the RAT9 without wireless and less cost, or you wait for the MMO Version seen here.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Just picked up the 6400 DPI version of the RAT 7. It seems to track better than my G9x.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nlee1201*
> 
> hey guys. so i've been lurking this thread for the past two days and i'm confused on whether or not to get the rat 9. i love the fact the it's super customizable and wireless but the feedback from this thread seems to be really mixed. it seems like you can get both extremes - it either works really well or really crappy. like many others stated in this thread, if i am going to invest ~$150 for a mouse i want it to have damn good quality.
> from what i understand the "old" 5600 dpi single sensor version of the rat 9 has tracking problems whereas the "new" 6400 dpi double sensor version has no problems at all. furthermore, i've seen a lot of comments stating that they experience some wifi interference. can someone verify these statements?
> i want to believe that this mouse is amazing but as a college student i can't justify a month's of food for a crap ton of frustration without knowing that the "new" version addresses all of the problems that pop up in this thread.


I think the main problem people have with it is the excessive price increase versus the R.A.T. 7, of which the R.A.T. 9 is just a wireless version. I have heard people complain about how they give you 2 batteries, but if they are both dead your mouse is dead in the water. You cannot charge the battery that is in your mouse, so you will probably be swapping batteries back and forth if you are on your computer a lot. At least with wireless mice from Razer you can attach a charging cord and still use it.

I would probably go for the R.A.T. 7 rather than the 9 unless wireless is absolutely needed. Now, if price is a bit high still, you could get the R.A.T. 5, it has a lower DPI laser, doesn't have adjustable width, and the palm and pinkie rest cannot be swapped. However, it still has the sniper button, adjustable length, and weight, profile swapping on the fly, DPI adjustment on the fly... And the good looks of the mouse.


----------



## MONVMENTVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Just picked up the 6400 DPI version of the RAT 7. It seems to track better than my G9x.


Really there are black ones with the new sensor too? I thought the Albinos where the only ones, which is cool because I hate the white look







. Anyway I won't get it because I don't like the thumb rest and if I'm not mistaken this part isn't changeable.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MONVMENTVM*
> 
> Really there are black ones with the new sensor too? I thought the Albinos where the only ones, which is cool because I hate the white look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyway I won't get it because I don't like the thumb rest and if I'm not mistaken this part isn't changeable.


Yup...Bestbuy has them.


----------



## bdeester

I got my RAT 7 (6400dpi version) a few weeks ago and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nlee1201*
> 
> hey guys. so i've been lurking this thread for the past two days and i'm confused on whether or not to get the rat 9. i love the fact the it's super customizable and wireless but the feedback from this thread seems to be really mixed. it seems like you can get both extremes - it either works really well or really crappy. like many others stated in this thread, if i am going to invest ~$150 for a mouse i want it to have damn good quality.
> from what i understand the "old" 5600 dpi single sensor version of the rat 9 has tracking problems whereas the "new" 6400 dpi double sensor version has no problems at all. furthermore, i've seen a lot of comments stating that they experience some wifi interference. can someone verify these statements?
> i want to believe that this mouse is amazing but as a college student i can't justify a month's of food for a crap ton of frustration without knowing that the "new" version addresses all of the problems that pop up in this thread.


From my own experience I have to advise you to avoid the RAT 9.

I have had three of them. The first one had a bad thumb wheel (which is forgivable, happens to everything once in a while). The next one seemed to work OK for about 6 months. It was picky about the mouse pad. Then the interference issue started (at least that's what I think it is). Needless to say it's way too late to just take it back. The problem got really bad so I sent it off for RMA and they replaced it with a new one. That worked good for about a month and started getting tracking problems again. So, I bought an all black cloth mouse pad and that seemed to fix it for a week or two. Then the problems started again. So, I changed the channel my WiFi router works on and again that seemed to help, but a week later I was gaming with a couple of buddies and it happened again.

Frankly I'm a pretty unhappy camper. I brought the mouse to work for testing, and although it doesn't get used as much it seems to be working (it's only been there for two weeks). So, basically, I bought a $150 mouse for work.

On the other hand, I do love the design. Personally I found it very comfortable. The adjustments worked fine for me (I have a smaller hand size). The batteries are not an issue. People who bring them up as one have not tried them.

One battery will last 7 to 8 hours. I found that if I had the palm rest pushed in all the way (which I do anyway) it only takes me a second to swap batteries. They charge in just a couple of hours, so you'll never have both batteries discharged at the same time.

This is a much better arrangement than the Razer and Logitech mice (at least some Logitech mice, others have much longer lasting batteries) The method of having a cable to plug into the mouse to charge it sucks. On the Razer mice the battery is custom so you can't swap it out, and it's hard to get out anyway, so you have to use the cable for charging the battery which means 50% of the time your expensive cordless mouse is not cordless. The funny thing is that I would be happy to have that now considering the problems I'm having with my RAT9. On the Logitech cordless I tried, the mouse was pretty nice and it used standard AA or AAA NiMh batteries so you could swap them out but it also had a cable for using the mouse when you had no battery charged. Not a bad solution, but I found the Rat9 superior because the batteries (LIon) last a lot longer and are easier to swap out.

So, tough decision.

RAT 9: Excellent mouse design. Very comfortable. Cool factor like no other. Great battery design. Feels great. Nice tracking if you get one that works well. Expensive like no other.

If Madcatz Rich had of offered to swap my RAT9 for a RAT7 I would have taken him up on the offer. I made that offer in writing when I sent the one off for RMA but I got another RAT9 back. I would even have been willing to pay the shipping. Unfortunately now I'm stuck with a $150 mouse that I'm wasting at work. I don't think there's a defect in the mouse, and I know it's not my computer because I replaced the main board, cpu and memory and also reinstalled the operating system. So, I am experiencing the worst problem a consumer can have. A mystery fault that can't seem to be narrowed down to the mouse or the computer. If I thought replacing it again would solve the problem I would contact them and ask about it, but I'm not convinced it would help.

Personally, I would recommend a RAT 7. The cord will eliminate any of the problems I seemed to have with the RAT 9.

For me, this is like having a Porsche in my driveway that I can't use. The more I think about it the more it pi$$es me off.


----------



## MONVMENTVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> From my own experience I have to advise you to avoid the RAT 9.
> I have had three of them. The first one had a bad thumb wheel (which is forgivable, happens to everything once in a while). The next one seemed to work OK for about 6 months. It was picky about the mouse pad. Then the interference issue started (at least that's what I think it is). Needless to say it's way too late to just take it back. The problem got really bad so I sent it off for RMA and they replaced it with a new one. That worked good for about a month and started getting tracking problems again. So, I bought an all black cloth mouse pad and that seemed to fix it for a week or two. Then the problems started again. So, I changed the channel my WiFi router works on and again that seemed to help, but a week later I was gaming with a couple of buddies and it happened again.
> Frankly I'm a pretty unhappy camper. I brought the mouse to work for testing, and although it doesn't get used as much it seems to be working (it's only been there for two weeks). So, basically, I bought a $150 mouse for work.
> On the other hand, I do love the design. Personally I found it very comfortable. The adjustments worked fine for me (I have a smaller hand size). The batteries are not an issue. People who bring them up as one have not tried them.
> One battery will last 7 to 8 hours. I found that if I had the palm rest pushed in all the way (which I do anyway) it only takes me a second to swap batteries. They charge in just a couple of hours, so you'll never have both batteries discharged at the same time.
> This is a much better arrangement than the Razer and Logitech mice (at least some Logitech mice, others have much longer lasting batteries) The method of having a cable to plug into the mouse to charge it sucks. On the Razer mice the battery is custom so you can't swap it out, and it's hard to get out anyway, so you have to use the cable for charging the battery which means 50% of the time your expensive cordless mouse is not cordless. The funny thing is that I would be happy to have that now considering the problems I'm having with my RAT9. On the Logitech cordless I tried, the mouse was pretty nice and it used standard AA or AAA NiMh batteries so you could swap them out but it also had a cable for using the mouse when you had no battery charged. Not a bad solution, but I found the Rat9 superior because the batteries (LIon) last a lot longer and are easier to swap out.
> So, tough decision.
> RAT 9: Excellent mouse design. Very comfortable. Cool factor like no other. Great battery design. Feels great. Nice tracking if you get one that works well. Expensive like no other.
> If Madcatz Rich had of offered to swap my RAT9 for a RAT7 I would have taken him up on the offer. I made that offer in writing when I sent the one off for RMA but I got another RAT9 back. I would even have been willing to pay the shipping. Unfortunately now I'm stuck with a $150 mouse that I'm wasting at work. I don't think there's a defect in the mouse, and I know it's not my computer because I replaced the main board, cpu and memory and also reinstalled the operating system. So, I am experiencing the worst problem a consumer can have. A mystery fault that can't seem to be narrowed down to the mouse or the computer. If I thought replacing it again would solve the problem I would contact them and ask about it, but I'm not convinced it would help.
> Personally, I would recommend a RAT 7. The cord will eliminate any of the problems I seemed to have with the RAT 9.
> For me, this is like having a Porsche in my driveway that I can't use. The more I think about it the more it pi$$es me off.


Sounds like the typical Philips Twin-Eye sensor and dust particles on the lens issue to me. Cleaning the sensor with a moist q-tip from time to time should do the trick (if this is really the issue).


----------



## nlee1201

@ Arkonos - that's a pretty good point, it would make sense that to read more about problems than praises.

@./Cy4n1d3\. - yeah i heard about batteries being doa.

@ Mergatroid - did you have the 5600 dpi or the 6400 version. the problem that you were experiencing with your rat 9 is the reason i was so hesitant. are you an engineer? if you are i bet all of your co-workers are jealous of your "work" mouse haha (i'm an engineer too).

thanks for your replies! although i love the convenience that wireless has to offer, i'm highly considering a rat 7 now.


----------



## Mergatroid

No, I'm an engineering technologist. I tried cleaning up the wazoo (lol, so to speak) and it didn't help. If it was dust I'd be having the same problem at work that I'm having here. I kept it pretty clean and would clean it again whenever I had an issue. Eventually it would become completely unusable. As I mentioned, it's been working fine for the last few weeks at work. I believe it must be the 5600 DPI version considering it's about three months old now. The first one would have been getting close to about 10 months I guess.

As I mentioned, I really love the design. The double battery is great and really prevents any down time or cable requirement. This is the only wireless mouse I've had that has ever had a problem like this and I'm really at a loss as to how to solve it.


----------



## MONVMENTVM

Yeah that's strange it might have to do something with the wireless connection (interference maybe?) then, because all Twin-Eye sensors can actually behave like this when having dust on the lens but if you've been keeping them clean it shouldn't be the case.


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

question for discussion, what would people like to see changed on the rat design?

for me, I would like more movement in the thumb rest adjustability, the pinky wing to be flat and not have the little kick out towards the back, and also for the pinky rest to be adjustable like the thumb, as well as moar buttons, but i'm waiting for the MMO to be released for that one.


----------



## ChaosAD

Do RATs support click to click and free spin wheel function, like the logitechs do?


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Do RATs support click to click and free spin wheel function, like the logitechs do?


That's patented by Logitech so you're only going to see it on their mice.

@Mergatroid - I've honestly forgotten if I've asked you this before but have you run the software at this link to scan and see which channel other wireless networks in range of you are using?


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Do RATs support click to click and free spin wheel function, like the logitechs do?


i used a logitech with the free spin wheel, the older versions were best, where at a certain speed it would change from click to free spin, the newer ones are mechanical ( its either free, or click ) i thought i would hate the rat wheel, but after using it for a bit, I can't go back to the logitech wheel.


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

Whoo! the Rat 7 MMO is now avalible for pre-order, gonna order me one later this month


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaytonGFinley*
> 
> Whoo! the Rat 7 MMO is now avalible for pre-order, *gonna order me one later this month*


So you mean tomorrow? amirite?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> That's patented by Logitech so you're only going to see it on their mice.
> @Mergatroid - I've honestly forgotten if I've asked you this before but have you run the software at this link to scan and see which channel other wireless networks in range of you are using?


OK, we have multiple networks running on channel 1 (three or four popping in and out and one steady), two networks running on channel 2, and two networks running on channel 6. My network is set to channel 11 and currently there is only one computer using it. At times my router will be handling a computer, a laptop, an Android tablet, an iPod, an Android phone and a Sony WiFI camera. We have tested it with everything turned off but the mouse still acted up. That's why I was thinking it was a neighbors network, or a service providers network causing the problem.

I have been using it at work for a over a week now, and so far it has been OK. A couple of dust issues that went away with a quick clean. We have three networks at work (I used a phone to scan them) but I don't know what frequencies they are on. I would suppose since neither of the other two businesses have any IT people that they are using the most common default frequencies of channel 1 or channel 6. I have an access point on my bench computer at work, but there's nothing running on it atm.

Note as well that the mouse can have extended long periods of time when it worked flawlessly. For the first six months owning a RAT 9 I had no issues at all. When it was replaced, the new mouse worked for two weeks to a month before it started acting the same way. So, it could eventually act up at work as well but just not yet.


----------



## MaximumFish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> OK, we have multiple networks running on channel 1 (three or four popping in and out and one steady), two networks running on channel 2, and two networks running on channel 6. My network is set to channel 11 and currently there is only one computer using it. At times my router will be handling a computer, a laptop, an Android tablet, an iPod, an Android phone and a Sony WiFI camera. We have tested it with everything turned off but the mouse still acted up. That's why I was thinking it was a neighbors network, or a service providers network causing the problem.
> I have been using it at work for a over a week now, and so far it has been OK. A couple of dust issues that went away with a quick clean. We have three networks at work (I used a phone to scan them) but I don't know what frequencies they are on. I would suppose since neither of the other two businesses have any IT people that they are using the most common default frequencies of channel 1 or channel 6. I have an access point on my bench computer at work, but there's nothing running on it atm.
> Note as well that the mouse can have extended long periods of time when it worked flawlessly. For the first six months owning a RAT 9 I had no issues at all. When it was replaced, the new mouse worked for two weeks to a month before it started acting the same way. So, it could eventually act up at work as well but just not yet.


I just signed up to let you know I've been having the exact same problem and it's driving me mad! I swapped a perfectly good Logitech G700 for the R.A.T. 9, suckered in by the glowing reviews and that sniper button, but the interference makes it nearly unusable. It's as if the mouse and receiver aren't able to properly negotiate a channel. I tried changing my router to an unused channel, which seemed to help for a few days but then the problem returned. How do I know it's the same issue? Because I can easily replicate the issue by simply downloading something! Not exactly ideal when trying to play online games.

I searched Google hoping there'd be a firmware or driver fix but it seems we're the only people affected. Maybe if we write to Saitek we can get them to tell us what channel it uses, but as you've already mentioned, that won't help with the neighbour's wifi.

I think I'm going to go back to the G700 and write this thing off as a bad investment. Pity, I was initially going to get the R.A.T. 7, too...


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

We don't use a specific channel - instead the mouse will look for a quiet part of the 2.4GHz wireless spectrum to operate in. Where problems can occur is when you've got multiple wireless networks running because they will also look for quiet parts of the wireless spectrum (especially when there are lots running on the same channel - they're all trying to shout to be heard, so to speak) in order to achieve their best performance. This constantly shifts so all those wireless devices are constantly changing in order to maintain performance. As you've noted most of the time it's fine but with that many wireless networks all jostling for performance it's going to reach a point briefly where they all argue too much and performance can deteriorate.

@MaximumFish - try setting the channel to auto on your router and see if that makes a difference to your particular issue


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximumFish*
> 
> I just signed up to let you know I've been having the exact same problem and it's driving me mad! I swapped a perfectly good Logitech G700 for the R.A.T. 9, suckered in by the glowing reviews and that sniper button, but the interference makes it nearly unusable. It's as if the mouse and receiver aren't able to properly negotiate a channel. I tried changing my router to an unused channel, which seemed to help for a few days but then the problem returned. How do I know it's the same issue? Because I can easily replicate the issue by simply downloading something! Not exactly ideal when trying to play online games.
> I searched Google hoping there'd be a firmware or driver fix but it seems we're the only people affected. Maybe if we write to Saitek we can get them to tell us what channel it uses, but as you've already mentioned, that won't help with the neighbour's wifi.
> I think I'm going to go back to the G700 and write this thing off as a bad investment. Pity, I was initially going to get the R.A.T. 7, too...


That's too bad. I know how you feel. Is your mouse still under warranty? I wonder if Mad Catz Rich can check with his company and see if they would be willing to make us an exchange for the RAT 7? I would take any version. As I mentioned before, I love the design but this interference issue is making the mouse unusable in some instances.

It's too bad, I really don't care for having a cable on my mouse, but I can't really justify putting out more mucho moola for another decent wireless gaming mouse, and I just hate giving up the RAT design.


----------



## Anth0789

Got a R.A.T 7 to replace my G9X I like it a lot.


----------



## Mergatroid

Since my RAT 9 was working fine at work, I brought it back home, packed it nicely in it's box and it's sitting on my table, The box is like a little coffin. Maybe I should bury it....


----------



## MaximumFish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's too bad. I know how you feel. Is your mouse still under warranty? I wonder if Mad Catz Rich can check with his company and see if they would be willing to make us an exchange for the RAT 7? I would take any version. As I mentioned before, I love the design but this interference issue is making the mouse unusable in some instances.
> It's too bad, I really don't care for having a cable on my mouse, but I can't really justify putting out more mucho moola for another decent wireless gaming mouse, and I just hate giving up the RAT design.


Yeah, it's only a few months old so it's still under warranty. In theory I should be able to return it to the store and get it replaced for a 7, but try telling that to the shop owners here in Australia and they'll fight you every step of the way! Consumer rights mean nothing to them.

I could try a replacement through Mad Catz but then what about the price difference? Plus I'm not a fan of cables on mice either.


----------



## Mergatroid

If they would be willing to do it I would just eat the price difference. That would be better than having a mouse I can't use. In Canada we're stuck with whatever return policy the store has. In most cases 15 days (some places offer 30 days but they're few and far between). We have pretty good protection for defective goods under warranty via the manufacturer, but store returns are limited by the store's individual policies. Since the mouse isn't really defective, I'm at the mercy of the manufacturer.

I'm going to email them and ask about it. You never know....

I emailed the entire story to Cyborg/Mad Catz and have requested an exchange for a RAT 7. We'll see what they say.

I just looked at my receipt. Yikes, I paid $201.59 Canadian including taxes for that mouse. I hope they have the two year warranty I've heard about because I purchased mine in December 2010.

If not, I'm SOL I guess.


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

anyone know any retail stores that sell the rat 7 mmo stateside?

Best buy has a rat 7 mouse listed on their site, but does not specify which model, and no picture... but a price point at $149.99, and has lowered the price of the rat 9 to $129.99... could this be the MMO?

(gonna run to a BB during my lunch break to check)

EDIT: BB fail, they were selling the 6400 dpi rat 7 for $150 (usd) FAIL.


----------



## Methos07

My MMO 7 arrives Monday! Yeee.


----------



## GENO'S

I may have missed it but, the RAT 7, black one at Amazon, says it has 6400 DPI, and newegg says the RAT 7 has 5600 DPI.

Amazon's

http://www.amazon.com/Cyborg-T-7-Gaming-Mouse-MAC/dp/B003CP0BHM


----------



## MaximumFish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> If they would be willing to do it I would just eat the price difference. That would be better than having a mouse I can't use. In Canada we're stuck with whatever return policy the store has. In most cases 15 days (some places offer 30 days but they're few and far between). We have pretty good protection for defective goods under warranty via the manufacturer, but store returns are limited by the store's individual policies. Since the mouse isn't really defective, I'm at the mercy of the manufacturer.
> I'm going to email them and ask about it. You never know....
> I emailed the entire story to Cyborg/Mad Catz and have requested an exchange for a RAT 7. We'll see what they say.
> I just looked at my receipt. Yikes, I paid $201.59 Canadian including taxes for that mouse. I hope they have the two year warranty I've heard about because I purchased mine in December 2010.
> If not, I'm SOL I guess.


Yeah, I paid a lot for mine, too. More than for the G700. Let me know if and when they reply to your email; I'm tempted to do the same...


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

while waiting for the MMO version to hit retail store shelves, been reading on some changes from the rat 7/9

it seems the DPI rocker switch above the scroll wheel, no longer does a back and forth action, but you have to cycle though the DPI settings

and the hex bolt to adjust the thumb angle has been replaced with a standard phillips screwdriver screw...

i'm still gonna get one, but dont like how the two orange buttons and the pinky button are not customizable.


----------



## Nivacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerKingFaiz*
> 
> Hey guys, something weird happened to my R.A.T. 7 after a long gaming session tonight.
> The left click has become harder to click than normal (the right click is still fine). I'm not sure how this happened because I was playing a heavily right click dependent game (DotA 2).
> Is this a common occurrence? Is there anyway to fix it?
> Should I place an RMA? If an RMA is possible, how good is Mad Catz/Cyborg with this kinda service?


I RMA'ed my mouse for the same reason (just the right button) The process was quick and painless


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

Cool, did you have to go through a telephone call? Today I tried calling in and I waited 15 min on hold, and I had to head out. Maybe I will try later.

I've also tried submitting an online ticket and no response there.


----------



## carajean

I had the rat 7 for awhile I only returned it because it felt like the metal part of the mouse was scrapping on my mouse pad do any of you feel this?

I would like to get another one as soon at the MMO one hits shelves.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENO'S*
> 
> I may have missed it but, the RAT 7, black one at Amazon, says it has 6400 DPI, and newegg says the RAT 7 has 5600 DPI.
> Amazon's
> http://www.amazon.com/Cyborg-T-7-Gaming-Mouse-MAC/dp/B003CP0BHM


The 5600 dpi 7 is the older R.A.T. as opposed to the 6400 which has the newer sensor.


----------



## Mergatroid

Well, it's unfortunate, but I sent the email to Mad Catz last Friday and I have not received a reply at all other than the automated reply with the case number. I was very nice in my email and explained everything as best I could, but not a word from them.

Here is my request in its entirety:

_Hi. I bought my RAT 9 December 7 2010. Is it true they have a two year warranty?

My first RAT 9 had a bad thumb wheel so I had it exchanged. The second was working fine for about six months. It started acting up intermittently. The tracking would act like the laser was dirty, but it was clean. This happened on and off for a few months until it would start failing on one axis completely. Last labor day it got so bad I couldn't use it and was forced to purchase another mouse for the weekend.

I returned it to the store I purchased it from (Memory Express). They tested it for a couple of weeks and it seemed to be working fine. They sent it for RMA anyway though, and it was replaced with a new RAT 9.

I used the new RAT 9 and again it seemed to be working perfectly. I had it for a couple of months and then I started getting the same problems with it. This time I tried changing the channel that my WiFi router works on to channel 11. That seemed to help for a week or so and then the problem started again.

I always kept the laser clean, kept the driver updated, and tried multiple mouse pads (I'm using a Saitek Cyborg pad now). I replaced my motherboard, CPU and memory and reinstalled Windows 7 64 Pro. Finally I just gave up. I could not solve the problem. (I have a few other WiFi networks around my house, multiple networks on channel 1, one network on channel 2 and a couple on channel 6).

I took my mouse to work and used it there for a couple of weeks and it seemed to work fine, but there are only two WiFi networks in that area, and one of them was idle. Considering how intermittent the problem has been I can't say using it at work proved anything.

I've finally gotten to the point where the mouse is packed up in its box on a desk and is not being used at all.

The only option I can see that I have left is to ask Cyborg/Madcatz if you would consider trading my RAT 9 for a RAT 7?

I paid $179.99 Canadian plus tax ($201.59 including tax) for the RAT 9 (I have my receipt).

I would be willing to pay shipping one way and take a RAT 7 as a straight up exchange and consider it even if Mad catz would authorize it.

I have been discussing it with Mad Catz Rich on overclock.net. He seems to suspect there is a problem with the mouse, but after getting exactly the same problem on the second mouse, even though I paid almost twice as much for the wireless version, I would be happy to have a RAT 7 as a replacement just to eliminate the possibility of it happening again on another replacement mouse.

I honestly love the RAT 9 mouse. And I hate to give it up. I really like the way the duel battery design works and I'm no fan of corded mice on my personal computer, but I would be willing to give it all up to get a mouse that works properly. Since I think a RAT 7 would solve the problem I'm having I would be willing to give up my wireless RAT 9 in exchange for a wired RAT 7.

Could you please discuss this with your supervisor and email me a response?

Regards,
_

I think I'm being pretty reasonable considering how much the mouse cost. If it's no longer under warranty you would think they would email me back and say so. I don't want to be an unhappy customer. Have I waited long enough for a response? Should I wait until this Friday before looking into it further?


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

I sent in a ticket asking about my warranty last Wednesday and I still haven't gotten a reply back!


----------



## MaximumFish

Find their Twitter or Facebook account and point them at the ticket number. I find that generally works well in getting attention, and they're always desperate to please on such a public space.


----------



## Mergatroid

I will consider that. I bet they're pretty busy, so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and wait until Monday to try contacting them again.


----------



## cytoSiN

Hey guys, been following this thread for a while, and since I'm about to purchase an M.M.O. 7 this week, I was wondering if anyone here has tried it (or the regular R.A.T. 7) with a Razer Scarab, and how it tracks on that surface. There was one post a few pages ago where someone said they were going to try a Scarab, but I didn't see any follow up. Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere (it's a long thread!). Thanks in advance.


----------



## FedericoUY

Newer sensor here, but plastic accesory box, anyway I preffer 6400dpi sensor. I just love it. Oh and the mouse tracks just perfect (before purchasing I saw some reviews saying otherwise)...


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I will consider that. I bet they're pretty busy, so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and wait until Monday to try contacting them again.


Post something on their facebook wall. Just a short message about how you hoped the mouse was great, but a couple problems kept it from being so. And then say something about how you would even take a wired version, if only you could stick with the R.A.T. design. You need to come across as loving the product, but still not being satisfied due to technical errors.


----------



## jf907079

I just bought the R.A.T. 7 and I go to the Cyborg website to download the software and link is dead. Can anybody help me out? I'm using Mac OSX 10.7.3


----------



## Arkonos

True, the link from the OP and every link I could google in 5min leads to a 404'd page. Couldn't find a different source either.


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jf907079*
> 
> I just bought the R.A.T. 7 and I go to the Cyborg website to download the software and link is dead. Can anybody help me out? I'm using Mac OSX 10.7.3


http://www.cyborggaming.com/download.htm


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jf907079*
> 
> I just bought the R.A.T. 7 and I go to the Cyborg website to download the software and link is dead. Can anybody help me out? I'm using Mac OSX 10.7.3


FTP server is up and running now, go ahead and download... Cheers.


----------



## Fletcherea

Anyone have a problem when swapping batteries? It just started happening to me the other day, when I do the swap, the mouse is no longer detected, and the battery indicator shows the big X.
I've reinstalled drivers/software, and even done a fresh windows install do to just getting a new ssd(problem was happening before the ssd/fresh install as well). The only fix so far is unplugging
the battery dock/receiver and plugging back in, which is no big deal but annoying as hell every time you need to swap a battery, which is fairly often with this mouse.
Only had since x-mas, so she ain't that old, warranty time or what yas think?


----------



## Mergatroid

I had that problem with my RAT 9. It just seemed to go away by itself. I did one or two o/s reinstalls after getting that mouse so it could have been anything.


----------



## cMotz

I just bought a R.A.T. 7 Contagion and I must say. Neatest mouse I've ever owned. Only down side. If you are easily distracted like I am, you will find yourself swapping out parts, and fiddling with it all the time. Middle of the boss in tonight's raid the pinky rest was getting a little uncomfortable so I quickly pulled out the tool and unscrewed it. I found myself swapping stuff and moving stuff all night long.


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

Anyone here have any time with the MMO 7? i'm wanting to buy a mouse for my office computer ( currently take a rat 7 to and from work ) but the razer naga has caught my eye, and with the occasional ( yet super frusterating ) tracking problems with the rat, i'm thinking of jumping ship, but, i do like the idea of having the same mouse at work/home.


----------



## cytoSiN

The M.M.O. 7 is back in stock at Amazon as of this morning. I think I'm going to give it a try on my Razer Scarab. I'll post here regarding any tracking or other issues.


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaytonGFinley*
> 
> Anyone here have any time with the MMO 7? i'm wanting to buy a mouse for my office computer ( currently take a rat 7 to and from work ) but the razer naga has caught my eye, and with the occasional ( yet super frusterating ) tracking problems with the rat, i'm thinking of jumping ship, but, i do like the idea of having the same mouse at work/home.


If you like the RAT enough to carry it back and forth from work I doubt you'll be satisfied with the naga. I used one for about a week and couldn't wait to get home to my rat5. It felt very lightweight and cheap, the side buttons took a long time to get used do, and the grip position was uncomfortable for me.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Newer sensor here, but plastic accesory box, anyway I preffer 6400dpi sensor. I just love it. Oh and the mouse tracks just perfect (before purchasing I saw some reviews saying otherwise)...


did you get the mouse from amazon ??


----------



## FedericoUY

No, but I can give you direct contact to the person who sold it to me so you can buy one from him. Let me know, I gladly will. Cheers.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Newer sensor here, but plastic accesory box, anyway I preffer 6400dpi sensor. I just love it. Oh and the mouse tracks just perfect (before purchasing I saw some reviews saying otherwise)...


What mousepad are you using? Thanks.


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> What mousepad are you using? Thanks.


I'm using a normal old mouse pad, nothing fancy, but looking to buy a nice one. Have had no tracking problems at all!


----------



## Mergatroid

So, I had still not received any reply from Mad Catz until this showed up:

"Thank you for contacting Mad Catz Technical Support. We apologize for the delay in response to your question. We are diligently working to assist all customers who are still in need of our help. If your question has not yet been answered, please reply to this email and we will get back to you as quickly as possible. Again, we apologize for the delay and thank you for your time and patience!
-
Customer/Technical Support Rep

I was so thrilled I sent them a one line message just saying I still have not received any reply to my question and it's been a couple of weeks. Then as I was checking my email, I came across two of these beauties:

This message concerns your ticket #####. We have not received any response back from you in 48 hours, and would like to know if you consider this issue to be resolved. If you have any further questions, simply respond to this e-mail.

I sent off another letter asking how it could be closed if no one has gotten back to me yet.

This weekend for sure I will find time to ask around on their facebook page.


----------



## Allanstrings

MMO7 is here! Add me to the Club!



Picked it up in the first batch from madcatz before they ran out. Paired with a new Steelseries QcK Heavy pad. Coming from a Razer Mamba that drove me crazy with odd tracking issues and ultra light touch main clicks. So far I prefer using the pinkie rest right wing, left wing all the way forward, and the lower height rubber texture rear with all the weights removed. It isn't super glidey, so I may get some replacement skates that are a bit more slick.

I am a bit frustrated with the programming app... it seems like you have to go through all kinds of contortions to do pretty standard stuff with the macros, and not being able to reassign the shift/click locker buttons to do anything else is annoying. Mostly because the shift button isn't in a great place for my hand, and I would like to use one of the thumb buttons to shift instead. I also use a Nostromo left hander, and the programming for that is dead easy and very full featured. Not sure why they decided to go with something so drastically different for this app.


----------



## FedericoUY

Nice one. I like that mouse also. I'm trying to get a Cyborg V.3 mouse surface, does any one knows where it is in stock that has international shipping?


----------



## kurtcocaine

I just got the RAT 7 Contagion edition and i'm loving it!!

This is hands down the best mouse i have ever used.

The only flaw with it is the limited software package which seriously limits the hardware potential of this mouse.. To that end, starting a petition in the main mice section to appeal to the mad catz reps to make better software. Please do join in.


----------



## Defiler

List has been updated and we have our first M.M.O 7 owner! Looks pretty rad. Welcome to the pack.

I hope Cyborg tweaks the SW to make it a little more user friendly. Keep us updated on your likes and dislikes about it please.

Also, a friendly reminder. PLEASE use the new signature! Wear your colors proud, dang nabbit!!! You can find it in the OP. I also cleaned up the bad tags in the HTML so the colors show properly again. Please let me know if you have any issues with the new sig.


----------



## mx3orange

Just got my RAT & from amazon, and I can confriem it is actually the 6400dpi version. No pics right now since I cant find my camera


----------



## Defiler

What the hell is the deal with the crappy signature editor?! I can't get colors or anything to show right and it's all html. Why can't I see a WYSIWYG editor? Grrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## jimbodan

Quick question, I'm thinking of getting an MMO 7 and since I think it more or less is the same body as the Rat 7, how is the Rat 7 for people with small hands?


----------



## Defiler

I think my hands are average and I have a fingertip grip (thumb and pinky tips) and the R.A.T. fits fine. To compare, my Logitech G300 is a little small for my hand. What type of grip are you?


----------



## jimbodan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> I think my hands are average and I have a fingertip grip (thumb and pinky tips) and the R.A.T. fits fine. To compare, my Logitech G300 is a little small for my hand. What type of grip are you?


I think my grip type is somewhere in-between Fingertip and Palm.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbodan*
> 
> Quick question, I'm thinking of getting an MMO 7 and since I think it more or less is the same body as the Rat 7, how is the Rat 7 for people with small hands?


I have kinda smaller hands, and the R.A.T. feels fine. I have a grip in between fingertip and palm also.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

can someone confirm that the RAT 7 that amazon is selling is the one with the new sensor ??


----------



## Defiler

Do you have a URL for the one you are looking at?


----------



## cytoSiN

This is the only URL for the R.A.T. 7 that I'm seeing on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Cyborg-T-7-Gaming-Mouse-MAC/dp/B003CP0BHM/

The product page is shared with the R.A.T. 3, 5, and 9, unfortunately, but the chart containing the detailed product description says 6400 dpi. And, fwiw, there's a (horribly written, all caps) review of the R.A.T. 7 from January 30th that says it's the 6400 dpi version. There are also a couple of reviews from January 12th that also confirm that Amazon is selling the 6400 dpi version, and at least one of those discusses the differences between the "old" and "new" sensors.

I still can't decide between the new R.A.T. 7 and M.M.O. 7...do the additional buttons, backlighting, and burnt siena highlights justify the $50 price jump?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> What the hell is the deal with the crappy signature editor?! I can't get colors or anything to show right and it's all html. Why can't I see a WYSIWYG editor? Grrrrrrrrrrrr...


Yeah, people have been complaining about that since the software was changed over. I agree, I liked how the sigs looked when it was easy to apply decent color.


----------



## mx3orange

Got RAT 7 from amazon, and it is 6400DPI. Add me to the club please











EDIT: Sorry for the graininess. Pics were from iPod


----------



## kurtcocaine

Does anyone know if the new sensor in the rat 7 and 9 (also the contagion and albino) is still the twin-eye?
I know the 5600dpi rat 7 and 9 had twin-eye and there are many places which attest to that fact, but I cant find any place which mentions the specs of new 6400 dpi sensor which was introduced in the albino and contagion and now subsequently in the standard rat 7 and 9


----------



## Vikhr

It's still the Twin Eye


----------



## jimbodan

One more quick question. I didn't even think of this earlier but after watching a few more videos it looks like the tool sticks out of the back and would rub up against or poke the palm when you grip the mouse. Is this the case and if so how bad is it?


----------



## kurtcocaine

My Rat 7 Contagion just suddenly stopped working for a minute or so.. I was working on my computer and cursor stopped moving, I initially thought the computer froze but infact the mouse had stopped moving. Mouse clicks were working as normal but it wasnt tracking. I unplugged-replugged it and it still didnt work right away, then started working after a few seconds.
This happened to me once a couple of days back but i didnt pay it any attention.

I've read about peoples' RATs failing like this after a couple of months. My mouse is only about 1 week old right now.

Should i be worried or try and get it replaced or is this common and some driver issue?

Please advice, since I'll be leaving the country soon and I dont think this mouse has international warranty.

Also, ever since i've started using this mouse, I sometimes get a random "usb disconnected" sound even though the mouse is working fine. Has this been happening with anyone else?


----------



## Wikishi

I got R.A.T 7 but after 2 months 2 side buttons and middle scroll died


----------



## Defiler

List updated.


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> List updated.


Thanks for including, please if anyone knows where can I get a cyborg v.3 surface that ships internationally, please shoot me a pm or tell me here. Regards.


----------



## Traxion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbodan*
> 
> One more quick question. I didn't even think of this earlier but after watching a few more videos it looks like the tool sticks out of the back and would rub up against or poke the palm when you grip the mouse. Is this the case and if so how bad is it?


I have my palm rest as short as possible and the adjustment tool doesn't bother me at all or even generally touch my palm. Unless you are a full on palm grip user then you won't feel it. Even then I doubt you'd even notice it or care. Most people who choose RAT mice are claw grips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtcocaine*
> 
> My Rat 7 Contagion just suddenly stopped working for a minute or so.. I was working on my computer and cursor stopped moving, I initially thought the computer froze but infact the mouse had stopped moving. Mouse clicks were working as normal but it wasnt tracking. I unplugged-replugged it and it still didnt work right away, then started working after a few seconds.
> This happened to me once a couple of days back but i didnt pay it any attention.
> I've read about peoples' RATs failing like this after a couple of months. My mouse is only about 1 week old right now.
> Should i be worried or try and get it replaced or is this common and some driver issue?
> Please advice, since I'll be leaving the country soon and I dont think this mouse has international warranty.
> Also, ever since i've started using this mouse, I sometimes get a random "usb disconnected" sound even though the mouse is working fine. Has this been happening with anyone else?


Sometimes my Contagion does the same thing where I have to unplug then replug it in. That didn't happen with my regular RAT 7 ever so I think it might be driver related.


----------



## Mergatroid

Further to the problems I had been having with my RAT 9.

Jeremy Romino at Mad Catz has made me an offer. I am to try the mouse again, clean it again and keep using it. If the problems reoccurs they will replace it with a RAT 9 or a RAT 7, whichever I choose. He told me not to worry about the warranty, and that if I can reproduce the fault again they will take care of the problem. Fair enough. I'm using it again now, and so far it's working fine. Keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## Menace2society

What's up with the R.A.T7?
This has been buy far the most frustrating mouse I have ever owned.







The mouse was moving on its own. Sounds crazy but Google it. I buy the R.A.T7 and this pad http://www.amazon.com/Cyborg-G-L-I-D...0142600&sr=8-1. Which the mouse doesn't work right with. I figured, same company made both products... I should be fine. Not the case. So I had another mouse around, this one buy the way http://www.ratpadz.com/. I thought, they're both ratz, they should play together nice. WRONG. The mouse will not move. So now I'm at a crossroad, new mouse or new pad? Easy new pads cheaper. So I'm asking, does anybody own a one of these things and a pad it doesn't hate so much.

Let me know: Menace


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menace2society*
> 
> What's up with the R.A.T7?
> This has been buy far the most frustrating mouse I have ever owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouse was moving on its own. Sounds crazy but Google it. I buy the R.A.T7 and this pad http://www.amazon.com/Cyborg-G-L-I-D...0142600&sr=8-1. Which the mouse doesn't work right with. I figured, same company made both products... I should be fine. Not the case. So I had another mouse around, this one buy the way http://www.ratpadz.com/. I thought, they're both ratz, they should play together nice. WRONG. The mouse will not move. So now I'm at a crossroad, new mouse or new pad? Easy new pads cheaper. So I'm asking, does anybody own a one of these things and a pad it doesn't hate so much.
> Let me know: Menace


According to teh interwebs, supposedly it likes the Razer Scarab (I own one and absolutely LOVE it, but I'm using a Logitech G9 right now). I'm planning to upgrade to the M.M.O. 7 shortly, and I'll post here with findings on how it tracks on the Scarab.


----------



## cravinmild

after much time ive decided to try a new mouse. Bought the RAT 7 and so far its a great product. I will be using it just for gaming and will keep my Microsoft sidewinder X8 (fantastic mouse-no issues) on the desktop for regular everyday stuff.

Heres a few shots i took of my new shinny toy.



So far BF3 has be a joy with this mouse. Not sure how to attach the pinky finger dohicky but im sure someone here can help me with that. The two things that really stand out for me atm is the sniper button and shift on the fly. My MS X8 has it also but this RAT is able to fly the chopper so much better. I do also like the braided cable, nice touch.

All in all a very nice product.


----------



## chuck99z28

On my Rat 9 the whole underneath where the laser is located has jagged uneven edges. It is not a nice round hole.

Can someone look at their Rat 9 and see if this is normal? I'm considering making it round.

Thanks


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck99z28*
> 
> On my Rat 9 the whole underneath where the laser is located has jagged uneven edges. It is not a nice round hole.
> Can someone look at their Rat 9 and see if this is normal? I'm considering making it round.
> Thanks


Mine is a half circle with a smaller half circle in the center, if that makes any sense to you. My previous RAT9 didn't have it though, I'm sure it was a revision to fix some sensor problems


----------



## cravinmild

I just pre ordered the RAT mmo7, ill be taking my RAT 7 back this weekend....after ive played with it some more. WOOT MMO7 cant wait........serious though, anyone know when the release date is, i really cant wait lol


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck99z28*
> 
> On my Rat 9 the whole underneath where the laser is located has jagged uneven edges. It is not a nice round hole.
> Can someone look at their Rat 9 and see if this is normal? I'm considering making it round.
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr*
> 
> Mine is a half circle with a smaller half circle in the center, if that makes any sense to you. My previous RAT9 didn't have it though, I'm sure it was a revision to fix some sensor problems


What he said. ^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I just pre ordered the RAT mmo7, ill be taking my RAT 7 back this weekend....after ive played with it some more. WOOT MMO7 cant wait........serious though, anyone know when the release date is, i really cant wait lol


That's a really great looking mouse. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## cravinmild

Ill do a whole review, pics and all


----------



## cls33

Interested in picking up a RAT mouse.

I'm considering both the 7 & 9 models... I think that there are 5600 and (non albino) 6400 DPI versions of both of these mice out there... does anyone know of an online retailer that is selling the 6400 DPI versions? It looks like Amazon, Newegg, etc... are listing the 5600 DPI versions in their product descriptions.

Also, anyone have any opinions on the 7 vs the 9 models or anything that would sway my decision one way or the other?


----------



## kurtcocaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cls33*
> 
> t looks like Amazon, Newegg, etc... are listing the 5600 DPI versions in their product descriptions.
> Also, anyone have any opinions on the 7 vs the 9 models or anything that would sway my decision one way or the other?


Nay, Amazon is listing the 6400 dpi version..
http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...com/Cyborg-T-7-Gaming-Mouse-MAC/dp/B003CP0BHM

as far as Rat 7 vs 9 goes..I believe the Rat9's wireless performance is very good and there's next to no lag when compared to wired..So one is wired and the other is wireless.. Thats it. Just ask your self whether or not wireless is important to you..


----------



## kurtcocaine

Amazon has the 6400 dpi version listed..
http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...com/Cyborg-T-7-Gaming-Mouse-MAC/dp/B003CP0BHM
http://www.amazon.com/Cyborg-T-7-Gaming-Mouse-MAC/dp/B003CP0BHM


----------



## cls33

Looks like they are listing 6400dpi for the 7, but still 5400 for the 9

Is there anywhere selling a 6400dpi rat9?


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cls33*
> 
> Looks like they are listing 6400dpi for the 7, but still 5400 for the 9
> Is there anywhere selling a 6400dpi rat9?


Where you getting that idea? The chart of specifications on the Amazon RAT pages shows 6400dpi for the RAT9.


----------



## cls33

? Not when I look at it:

Wireless Gaming Mouse
MSRP $49.99 $69.99 $99.99 $149.99
Sensor Optical Laser Laser Laser
DPI 3500 5600 5600 5600

The product description for the RAT7 specifies that it's 6400, while the description for the RAT9 still says 5600.

RAT7:
6400 DPI

Featuring a new-generation 'twin eye' laser sensor that reads each axis separately for pinpoint accuracy, the Cyborg R.A.T. 7 tracks up to a stunning 6 meters per second. Pro gamers who favor low sensitivity with high movement speed will always experience precise tracking.

RAT9:
5600 DPI

Featuring a new-generation 'twin eye' laser sensor that reads each axis separately for pinpoint accuracy, the Cyborg R.A.T. 9 tracks up to a stunning 5.4 meters per second. Pro gamers who favor low sensitivity with high movement speed will always experience precise tracking.


----------



## Winrahr

I don't think they've updated the RAT9 yet.


----------



## cytoSiN

Weird...here's an image taken from amazon's RAT7 product page:


----------



## Winrahr

Hm, checking the official page it also states 6400dpi in the tech specs. I guess they did update it


----------



## Szajba7

Hello,

I have R.A.T. 9 mouse, but it doesn't work.
I would like to ask you something - should the serial number be the same on the usb receiver and the mouse, or different? Could you check how is it with your mouse?

Do you have any idea how to make the mouse work? It is recognized by WIndows and I have installed included software. The light on the mouse and the usb receiver is on. But the mouse doesn't work. I've tried on many computers.

Thanks


----------



## cytoSiN

Expecting delivery of a new M.M.O. 7 tomorrow. I'll post pics and first impressions tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## cravinmild

ya, i keep checking my email for the great "your product has been fully shipped" instead of the "delayed" ive been getting so far. Damm im excited for this new mouse.

LOTS OF PICS


----------



## IrishV8

alright I will give heading out to buy one now since my cheapo Logitech mouse is starting to die on me.


----------



## cytoSiN

It's here! I'll post a review and/or some detailed comments this weekend, but for now, here's what you really came for anyway: PICTURES!!

Some unboxing shots:


























































The included palm rests, pinkie rests, and weight sleeve:


































Some shots straight out of the box (including some shots with my G9 Laser for comparison):


























































































































Some shots of my custom config (textured palm rest about 3/4 of the way back, thumb rest flared out fully and about 2/3 of the way back, broad pinkie rest):


































Some shots with the palm rest removed:


















A close-up of the screw that is used to adjust thumb-rest tilt (I can't believe they removed the tool adjustment on this part to "save costs" on a $130 mouse!):










A shot of the gold-plated USB connector and braided cable:










And finally, a couple of shots showing how insanely bright the LEDs are:


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Does anybody know how to program the left right scroll wheel? Because I don't have an idea...


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Does anybody know how to program the left right scroll wheel? Because I don't have an idea...


The same as anything else? I have mine set to control volume. To do that, just open the software, click the button you want to assign, and then right click the box and choose "Insert hotkey" and then choose what you want from the list. In another profile I have it set to alt+tab and ctrl+tab to cycle through windows and browser tabs (you can do that by assigning keystrokes). If you want to use it for horizontal scroll, just assign the following key strokes: scroll lock + right arrow/left arrow + scroll lock. Kind of a goofy way to get there, but it works. Make sure you add that second scroll lock so you don't leave it on by accident.


----------



## IrishV8

this thing is a beast and its heavy enough to kill some one.


----------



## stellaguy

I have been using a RAT 9 mouse for a couple of months now and all was good up until last night. The mouse suddenly stopped tracking??
Initially I thought the battery pack had ran out so I changed it over but still no movement on my cursor. The receiver lights are on and it is still responding to mouse clicks so it seems the laser is unresponsive. I tried cleaning it with a cotton bud/ q tip but still no luck. I have tried rebooting my pc, different USB's and updated the drivers but it seems my RAT has died:sad-smile

Has anyone else had anything similar to this happen to theirs??


----------



## Mergatroid

Yeah, I had that problem but it was intermittent and now it's gone away. Personally I would rather it have the problem you have so I can RMA it.

If the laser is not responding at all, even after cleaning, I'm afraid you'll have to contact MadCatz for an RMA.


----------



## Rabbs

I currently own the R.A.T 7 mouse. Is there any real difference between R.A.T 7 and M.M.O 7 other then the colors and lights and few extra buttons?


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> I currently own the R.A.T 7 mouse. Is there any real difference between R.A.T 7 and M.M.O 7 other then the colors and lights and few extra buttons?


Potentially different laser depending on when you bought your RAT (5600 vs. 6400). Otherwise not really much difference, although I will say that the extra buttons are awesome, and provide a noticeable bonus in games and in windows.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Potentially different laser depending on when you bought your RAT (5600 vs. 6400). Otherwise not really much difference, although I will say that the extra buttons are awesome, and provide a noticeable bonus in games and in windows.


I've read up some stuff about it and there is a lot more features, and it also seems bigger then the R.A.T 7 which is a good thing. I'm deaf gonna it to replace my R.A.T 7.

*EDIT* Forgot to mention it's mainly based around mmo's lol hence the name. If i don't get it I'll get a new R.A.T. 7 albino


----------



## cravinmild

Ahh, this is killing me, i want my mmo 7 to arrive alrighty. Ill be returning my "test sample" to futureshop today or tommorow and then its back to my old MS X8 while i wait. I like the mouse ALOT but ive had a few issues wth tracking to the left. It every now and then will just not move the curser to the left, just sits on one spot and flickers when i move the mouse that way. Its the older model (5600dpi) so i dont expect this issue with my new mmo7. With new mouse and the new Belkin n52te speedpad the only thing that will make me unstopable is the fact i suck at games lol


----------



## Defiler

Excellent shots! list updated.

Welcome to the Pack!


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> I've read up some stuff about it and there is a lot more features, and it also seems bigger then the R.A.T 7 which is a good thing. I'm deaf gonna it to replace my R.A.T 7.
> *EDIT* Forgot to mention it's mainly based around mmo's lol hence the name. If i don't get it I'll get a new R.A.T. 7 albino


Fwiw, I quit WoW ages ago and I haven't played an MMO since, and I'm still loving this thing. It's everything I've ever wanted in a mouse and then some. I never stopped to consider how much better my computer experience would be if I had all of my favorite keys on my mouse. Even just for forum browsing, having F5, end, and home bound to mouse keys along with ESC, volume control, copy, and paste (and still room for more programmed buttons) has been incredibly useful. I'm loving this mouse more every day that I use it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> Excellent shots! list updated.
> Welcome to the Pack!


Thanks! I've changed my config since I posted those, and I think I've settled on the layout I plan to use for a while, so I'll post a few more pics this weekend. I've also found that for true "claw" grips, the mouse is actually better without a palm rest, because it keeps all the weight in the middle and up front, which allows for more precise movement and no accidental tipping of the mouse backwards when weight is placed on the palm rest.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I will be remapping my mouse and keyboard buttons soon, just right after I get around to finding the right overclock settings that my motherboard won't throw a fit over.


----------



## Ninethourpm

R.A.T. 7 (6400 dpi)


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> 
> R.A.T. 7 (6400 dpi)


lol, i have that mat too, rat 7 glides across that like it was floating on air. Just returned my rat 7 today







. I wanted to keep it but ive preordered the mmo7 and i dont need two expensive mice. The rat 7 i returned also had a tracking issue. In the week and a bit i owned it about three different times the mouse would not go to the left. Took some fiddlling and worked after that. It was the 5600dpi version. Honestly the mouse is so nice that had i not ordered the mmo7 i would have kept the rat 7 and just lived with the issue as those three times it had a tracking issue equate to 1% of the total time that the mouse was in use. I could live with that. Wonderfull piece of hardware imo


----------



## admflameberg

After getting tired of my Logitech G500 hurting my big hands and not being able to grip it right, and finally got some extra money. I ordered me a R.A.T.3 it be here soon.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admflameberg*
> 
> After getting tired of my Logitech G500 hurting my big hands and not being able to grip it right, and finally got some extra money. I ordered me a R.A.T.3 it be here soon.


Not to be a douche or anything, but I feel that the R.A.T. 3 misses out on so many things that the rest of the family gets. It doesn't have adjustable anything, and you lose the sniper button. But if you just want the R.A.T. body style and you want to be able to program the couple of extra buttons, then I guess the R.A.T. 3 is okay. I would encourage you to step up to the R.A.T. 5 if you can.


----------



## admflameberg

Yea i wanted it for the body style for my hands. I don't even use the programing function of my G500's. I not really worried about not having a sniper button, since if I do sniper i would just lower the dpi with the dpi button. But I really don't play as a sniper in class based fps.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> Fwiw, I quit WoW ages ago and I haven't played an MMO since, and I'm still loving this thing. It's everything I've ever wanted in a mouse and then some. I never stopped to consider how much better my computer experience would be if I had all of my favorite keys on my mouse. Even just for forum browsing, having F5, end, and home bound to mouse keys along with ESC, volume control, copy, and paste (and still room for more programmed buttons) has been incredibly useful. I'm loving this mouse more every day that I use it.


Yeah I'm still debating because the R.A.T 7 albino is beautiful lol. Would also match towards my theme of my upgrade. White/red/black theme.


----------



## Ninethourpm

@ cravinmild

I left all the weights in mine, it feels so heavy if I lift it yet so light on that pad.

@admflameberg

I'm with ./Cy4n1d3\. on that, at least the 5.
1.From the spec sheet that came with my 7 the 3 looks like its entirly plastic, while 5,7,and 9 have an aluminum frame.
2.If youre getting it because you have large hands your going to love the adjustability, I realy spread mine out to fit my hand.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> 
> R.A.T. 7 (6400 dpi)


List updated and welcome to the Pack!


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

Does anyone else have any problems with the programing? i love the feel of the mouse, but between my razer nostromo keypad and my rat 7, i'm trying to entirely get rid of my keyboard.

The razer programing is super easy at creating complex commands and marcos, the rat on the other hand, if i program a thumb button to a single key, it says its programmed, but it wont work ( even in the test prompt )

Really thinking of leaving this mouse at home and picking up a razer naga, the RAT is 100% fail on complex comands and marcos


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaytonGFinley*
> 
> Does anyone else have any problems with the programing? i love the feel of the mouse, but between my razer nostromo keypad and my rat 7, i'm trying to entirely get rid of my keyboard.
> The razer programing is super easy at creating complex commands and marcos, the rat on the other hand, if i program a thumb button to a single key, it says its programmed, but it wont work ( even in the test prompt )
> Really thinking of leaving this mouse at home and picking up a razer naga, the RAT is 100% fail on complex comands and marcos


Are you sure you are activating that profile once you save it? I had the same issue in the past before I realized the profile needed to be activated after it was saved.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaytonGFinley*
> 
> Does anyone else have any problems with the programing? i love the feel of the mouse, but between my razer nostromo keypad and my rat 7, i'm trying to entirely get rid of my keyboard.
> The razer programing is super easy at creating complex commands and marcos, the rat on the other hand, if i program a thumb button to a single key, it says its programmed, but it wont work ( even in the test prompt )
> Really thinking of leaving this mouse at home and picking up a razer naga, the RAT is 100% fail on complex comands and marcos


I'm finding the MMO7 to be awesome at complex macros. I assume the software is the same as the software for the RAT7. I just open the software, click the button I want to edit, and then I can hit as many keys as I want, or you can set it to record mouse clicks instead. It's completely flexible in my experience and does pretty much exactly what I tell it to. But....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> Are you sure you are activating that profile once you save it? I had the same issue in the past before I realized the profile needed to be activated after it was saved.


This. If you don't activate the profile it won't do anything. You have to click on the task bar icon, then when the list pops up, click your profile to activate it.


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> Are you sure you are activating that profile once you save it? I had the same issue in the past before I realized the profile needed to be activated after it was saved.


Yup, I recently switched comptuers at work ( where the mouse is ) and have all the drivers and everything installed, even the default settings for the thumb buttons don't work ( back / forwards ) perhaps the mouse just broke?
It used to work fine, and yes, i know how to program the mouse correctly.

( the sniper button works fine ) i guess i'll try it out at home to make sure its not broke.

And if you ever get a chance to use razer programing, its much more simple to use, yet can easily create complex marcos with much more ease than the rat software, at first i liked the mouse, but i'm starting to look at other products.

just looking at the two, you can tell whats easier and user friendly.


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

hm... I just loaded some of Cyborgs custom profiles from its site, and it seems that they are not working either, I guess it seems some of my buttons broke...
fail.

RMA time i suppose?


----------



## cravinmild

dang, dont like to hear that. Hope they dont send my your old broken mouse lol


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

well, instead of RMA, i may just leave it at home, and buy something else for work, I currently take it to/from work/home everyday, so it could have been beaten up while riding in a bag everyday, and at home, i never used the two thumb buttons, and if the sniper button still works, i'm happy, as I can still use it for gaming.
( i've never had a good experience with RMA's, unless its useless, i usually deal with a product that works mostly vs trading in for a refub unit that usually has some issues and is obviously used ) And i have have no replacement mouse to use during the RMA process. So i'll void my warranty and crack open the side thumb panel and see if i can find a reason why its broke.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaytonGFinley*
> 
> Yup, I recently switched comptuers at work ( where the mouse is ) and have all the drivers and everything installed, even the default settings for the thumb buttons don't work ( back / forwards ) perhaps the mouse just broke?
> It used to work fine, and yes, i know how to program the mouse correctly.
> ( the sniper button works fine ) i guess i'll try it out at home to make sure its not broke.
> And if you ever get a chance to use razer programing, its much more simple to use, yet can easily create complex marcos with much more ease than the rat software, at first i liked the mouse, but i'm starting to look at other products.
> just looking at the two, you can tell whats easier and user friendly.


You've got to be kidding. The RAT software is about the simplest software I've ever used. I've used microsoft, razer, corsair, logitech and a few other cheap brands. How much simpler can you get than clicking on the button, hitting record and tapping your keys? That's about as simple as it gets.
If the forward and back buttons don't work in a browser, or in the test tab, then there's likely something wrong with the mouse (unless you reprogrammed the default or currently loaded profile).

This software is so easy to use that it's impossible for it to be a "fail".

What version is your software? I just checked their site and the newest version in the download area is 7_0_2_7 for 64 bit Windows 7, which is this:



Yours looks different. Did you update to the newest software? What o/s are you using?
Looking at my picture, I think the Cyborg software looks, at a glance, way more intuitive than the Razer software does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaytonGFinley*
> 
> well, instead of RMA, i may just leave it at home, and buy something else for work, I currently take it to/from work/home everyday, so it could have been beaten up while riding in a bag everyday, and at home, i never used the two thumb buttons, and if the sniper button still works, i'm happy, as I can still use it for gaming.
> ( i've never had a good experience with RMA's, unless its useless, i usually deal with a product that works mostly vs trading in for a refub unit that usually has some issues and is obviously used ) And i have have no replacement mouse to use during the RMA process. So i'll void my warranty and crack open the side thumb panel and see if i can find a reason why its broke.


Why would you carry such an expensive mouse around like that? As for RMA, I have had my mouse RMAd once and it was no sweat. Mad Catz is pretty good once you get to talk to someone.
So, you beat up your mouse, say it's a fail because you can't get the software working, decide the buttons are broken, and now you're going to try and fix it yourself? Why bother purchasing expensive mice if you're going to treat them that way? Really, this is like purchasing a Porsche and complaining because it doesn't work well after using it for off-roading...lol

However, to give you the benefit of the doubt, sometimes people have had the buttons fail. So, just RMA it and get it fixed. There's still a good chance you didn't cause the problem at all (at least the problem with the forward/back buttons). Go to a store and purchase a $15 mouse to use as a spare. Considering the RAT 7 is worth about a hundred bucks, why not RMA it? In the meantime, download the newer software. If they send you a new mouse, keep the box and use it for transporting if you absolutely have to carry your mouse around with you.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You've got to be kidding. The RAT software is about the simplest software I've ever used. I've used microsoft, razer, corsair, logitech and a few other cheap brands. How much simpler can you get than clicking on the button, hitting record and tapping your keys? That's about as simple as it gets.
> If the forward and back buttons don't work in a browser, or in the test tab, then there's likely something wrong with the mouse (unless you reprogrammed the default or currently loaded profile).
> This software is so easy to use that it's impossible for it to be a "fail".
> What version is your software? I just checked their site and the newest version in the download area is 7_0_2_7 for 64 bit Windows 7, which is this:
> 
> Yours looks different. Did you update to the newest software? What o/s are you using?
> Looking at my picture, I think the Cyborg software looks, at a glance, way more intuitive than the Razer software does.


/agree

Definitely update your software. I'm using 7.0.13.22 (latest for win7-64). The MMO7 software looks just like the picture you posted above, with slightly different colors to match the burnt orange theme of the MMO7. I'm literally in love with this mouse. It's a modder's wet dream, from both a hardware and software perspective. Earlier today I programmed a 19-step macro that essentially ran through my entire CPU benching procedure, just for ****s and giggles. The mouse and the software had no issues whatsoever. I think it's taunting me to come up with something it can't handle.


----------



## lin2dev

I recently did an OS reinstall and now my RAT 9 and V.3 mouse are unrecognized (this is unfortunate since the drivers need it to be recognized to install), ideas? (and then I'll get a pic when I get around to it....)

edit:
I did what I could for the lighting


(and for the record, I'm a hardcore Saitek/MadCatz fanboy, so deal with it)
List of Saitek/MadCatz stuff I have/had recently:
RAT9
X45
X52 Pro
AV8R
ST90
Cyborg V.3 Mouse
Cyborg V.5 Mousepad


----------



## Mergatroid

Try turning legacy USB or USB Mouse/keyboard options on in BIOS and see if that forces the system to notice the hardware. Try booting in safe mode and see if it works. My RAT 9 will work in windows with no driver so I'm not too sure what's going on....


----------



## lin2dev

Thanks, legacy USB mode was enabled, so I tried disabling it. I've just booted back into Windows and it appears to recognize the hardware. (now I can stop using the crappy logitech mouse you see part of in the bottom left corner of the frame and start using my RAT 9 again)

edit: The driver installer stopped midway for 10 minutes, I cancelled it and the device become unidentified again, going to see if safemode or re-enabling legacy USB fixes it


----------



## sculptor310

Just got my rat 7.


----------



## cravinmild

Gots my email, my mmo7 has now been shipped. Next week for sure then sign me up WOOT.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

its official people, later this month I will return to the RAT side of the force


----------



## mx3orange

I cant get Saitek's latest ST software to work. It just goes straight to a black screen. Any help. the old versions work fine, but the 7_0_2_7 version doesnt

Ive tried redownloading and reinstalling, but it still doesnt


----------



## Triscuit

i have a RAT 7... but it is currently dead... the lasers are no longer tracking on any surface at all. it just jumps around randomly when i move my mouse. one issue.... by mouse does not have the seriall number on the mouse itself... where could i find the serial number?


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triscuit*
> 
> i have a RAT 7... but it is currently dead... the lasers are no longer tracking on any surface at all. it just jumps around randomly when i move my mouse. one issue.... by mouse does not have the seriall number on the mouse itself... where could i find the serial number?


They let me RMA without a serial number because mine didn't have one either. My replacement has the sticker with the serial and everything but only everything other than the serial number remains


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mx3orange*
> 
> I cant get Saitek's latest ST software to work. It just goes straight to a black screen. Any help. the old versions work fine, but the 7_0_2_7 version doesnt
> Ive tried redownloading and reinstalling, but it still doesnt


I'm sorry to hear about that. I have not had the problem myself and am not sure what could be done to correct it.

Try doing a system restore from your last restore point, get the old software working and then try reinstalling the new software again. Also check to see that your MS .NET is fully updated.

Another thing I think people should do if they're having problems with a usb device install is to update their motherboard firmware. I really hate to recommend that because it's easy to mess it up if not done right, and you never know who's good and who just thinks they're good with computers. However, I have had some pretty strange and unusual problems over the years that were fixed either by resetting the BIOS or updating it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triscuit*
> 
> i have a RAT 7... but it is currently dead... the lasers are no longer tracking on any surface at all. it just jumps around randomly when i move my mouse. one issue.... by mouse does not have the seriall number on the mouse itself... where could i find the serial number?


The serial number on my RAT9 is on a sticker on the bottom of the mouse. When you RMA a RAT, I think they only ask you for a serial number if you can find it on the mouse. I think you can bypass that requirement if you can't find the serial number on the mouse itself. (I returned two mice for RMA over the last few months, so I could be confusing them).

Anyone else not have a serial number on the bottom of their RAT?


----------



## admflameberg

My R.A.T 3 Doesn't have it on the bottom either. It just on the box so you gotta make sure you keep the box around.


----------



## chuck99z28

I thought I'd post a few tips I've learned regarding the care and feeding of my RAT 9.

1. I was having trouble waking it up and I found that if I set the the USB port to not sleep I no longer had that problem.
See Control Panel/Hardware and Sound/Power Options. Look for USB.

2. I also find waking up the computer first, but touching a key, letting it bring the monitors on line then waking up the mouse by hitting a button works every time.

3. I was having occasional tracking problems. I now keep a can of air, like Dust Off, available on my desk. I few toots fixes that. These precision mice really don't like dust and those little hairs things. It doesn't look dusty or you can't see hairs. But they are there. Just hit it with the canned air and its magic again. Blowing that canned air over your keyboard once in a while keeps it fresh looking too.


----------



## cravinmild

My Rat MMO7 arrived today. What a mouse, most impressive. First thing i notice is how much more weight it has vs the rat 7. Pics just dont do this mouse justice, you really have to see this mouse in person to get the full scope of how amazing this thing really is. I spent the first 20min just playing with the lights on this mouse. Its very solid and not flimsy at all.

Ill post some pics once ive played some more lol


----------



## cravinmild

IMG_0040 by cravinmild, on Flickr
IMG_0039 by cravinmild, on Flickr
IMG_0036 by cravinmild, on Flickr
IMG_0036 by cravinmild, on Flickr
IMG_0029 by cravinmild, on Flickr
IMG_0026 by cravinmild, on Flickr

Very nice mouse. Will need to learn how to profile it now. Only the basic buttons work for bf3. Super nice mouse, feels real nice. No issues


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuck99z28*
> 
> I thought I'd post a few tips I've learned regarding the care and feeding of my RAT 9.
> 1. I was having trouble waking it up and I found that if I set the the USB port to not sleep I no longer had that problem.
> See Control Panel/Hardware and Sound/Power Options. Look for USB.
> 2. I also find waking up the computer first, but touching a key, letting it bring the monitors on line then waking up the mouse by hitting a button works every time.
> 3. I was having occasional tracking problems. I now keep a can of air, like Dust Off, available on my desk. I few toots fixes that. These precision mice really don't like dust and those little hairs things. It doesn't look dusty or you can't see hairs. But they are there. Just hit it with the canned air and its magic again. Blowing that canned air over your keyboard once in a while keeps it fresh looking too.


im kinda sad hearing this. i was a big rat9 fan because it was *perfect* for my hand but the tracking issue is just so bad. sure i can always blow it with compressed air but none of the other wireless mice that i have used are having that kind of problem. i currently have razer naga epic, mamba and logitech g700. i never had dust/tracking issues with them.


----------



## Ninethourpm

@cravinmild G15 / G510 , Vespula , & R.A.T. go togeather great dont they.


----------



## cravinmild

Ninethourpm, yes it is a very nice combo. Ive just picked up a Belkin n52te speed pad so i dont use the keyboard for gaming anymore....unless i have to. I am at a state where i am just so happy with my whole system now. The mouse and speedpad were the last of my upgrades for the near future.... like the next two weeks..maybe a little less, see how nvidia does with the new gpu lol.

Some family who were intown stopped by the house and the whole setup just boggled them, jaw drops and lots of compliments....compliments are nice to hear arent they









Im still have trouble getting use to the new mouse, its alot of mouse to learn and will take time. Im going to have to work my thumb out so it doesnt cramp learning the new layout. I have programed it to perform almost every single function for character movement in bf3 and that is amazing as there is alot a character can do in that game. Ive decided to just use the speedpad for vehical commands, jump and if needs be a few of the keys from the mouse that are too uncomfortable to assigned buttons. All in all super setup for fps games.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> im kinda sad hearing this. i was a big rat9 fan because it was *perfect* for my hand but the tracking issue is just so bad. sure i can always blow it with compressed air but none of the other wireless mice that i have used are having that kind of problem. i currently have razer naga epic, mamba and logitech g700. i never had dust/tracking issues with them.


Agree 100%. I have never had any dust/tracking issues on any other wireless or wired laser mice I have owned.

This is why it's so perturbing when people say to clean the laser aperture when the tracking acts up, even though it clearly looks clean (even under a magnifying glass).

I was having problems with mine that made me give up on it (cleaned it multiple times). I took it to work fro testing and the problems never showed up until one day, and then when I cleaned it I actually got a ton of dust and crap out of it (very dusty at work). Now I've brought it home again and so far the fault has not shown up at all over the last few weeks. It's not very dusty in my home and so I really doubt dust is the problem. I'm actually hoping it will break down again so I can get it replaced.


----------



## cravinmild

MMO7 profile help please.....

So ive been working with bf3 profile and while i like that all the buttons can be assigned in the profile for the mouse during game play some of the buttons forget what they are to do.

*If alt/tab out of game and then changing button assignments in the profile software returning to the game does not always show the change.
*at times the game profile does not load into the game when started and the mouse will be for the most part useless other than standard mouse buttons
*percision aim is jumpy, when pressed and held and during tracking a target the curser will leap ahead then return to a slower tracking speed. Happens more often when the percision aim is being used alot.
*the toggle buttons on the thumb side are still act as a single button (the buttons on each side of the 5D button) They should be able to be assigned to a forward press and backward press on the single button.

Just what ive noticed so far.


----------



## flearider

ok about to order the new rat 9 6400dpi ...
but what mouse mat will work well with it ?


----------



## Ninethourpm

Razer Vespula


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flearider*
> 
> ok about to order the new rat 9 6400dpi ...
> but what mouse mat will work well with it ?


im on a steelseries 9HD


----------



## Defiler

steelseries QCK Mass is what I use and it's flawless.

Also, Just wanted to say I came home to find a Fedex box delivered BUT I didn't order anything. I looked at the label and it was from Mad Catz. I opened it and look what was inside.







I'll be using this mouse over the next couple of weeks followed by a full review. Just want to give a shout out to the Web Marketing team at Mad Catz for sending me this. It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## cravinmild

Hey, u got my order, give it back


----------



## Mergatroid

Sweet


----------



## jameschisholm

Why isn't there an Albino Edition available in the UK? There only seems to be the Contagion Edition available in the white versions of this mouse.

Also I'm thinking the contagion rat 7 would work perfect on a Roccat Taito Mouse mat? supports upto 8000 dpi.


----------



## Defiler

Cleaned up the OP, added images, and fixed a lot of the links.


----------



## cravinmild

Woot.... im added









Didnt know there were so many mmo7 owners alrighty. Getting alittle crowded in mmo7 vip section lol


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Why isn't there an Albino Edition available in the UK? There only seems to be the Contagion Edition available in the white versions of this mouse.
> Also I'm thinking the contagion rat 7 would work perfect on a Roccat Taito Mouse mat? supports upto 8000 dpi.


The Albino can only be purchased direct from us:

http://store.gameshark.net/Cyborg_R.A.T._7_Gaming_Mouse_for_PC_and_Mac_Albino_Edition/5052/245


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> The Albino can only be purchased direct from us:
> http://store.gameshark.net/Cyborg_R.A.T._7_Gaming_Mouse_for_PC_and_Mac_Albino_Edition/5052/245


Ok thanks, but why is it £20+ more expensive than the Contagion (which I'm starting to favor over the Albino because of price)


----------



## flearider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Ok thanks, but why is it £20+ more expensive than the Contagion (which I'm starting to favor over the Albino because of price)


dude they don't even have the 6400dpi rat 9 on the uk store yet and it's £30 dearer.. when it should be there first ..
whats the diffrence between white and Contagion??


----------



## Ninethourpm

I believe one is red/white the other is blue/white. There both listed as 6400dpi on their website. Also one is matte and one is gloss.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninethourpm*
> 
> I believe one is red/white the other is blue/white. There both listed as 6400dpi on their website. Also one is matte and one is gloss.


this.

check out http://www.scan.co.uk/


----------



## Nethermir

sometimes i think i am a masochist. i was happily playing a game with my g700 when i suddenly thought of busting out my faulty rat 9 (it is very sensitive to dust and whatnot unlike 99% of other mice out there). and for some reason it is behaving properly again and now i find myself using it more and more again. i know it will fail again at some point and then i will rage once again.


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

Anyone else have a problem with the palm rest part sliding around eventhough its locked into place?

cheap ass mouse.


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaytonGFinley*
> 
> Anyone else have a problem with the palm rest part sliding around eventhough its locked into place?


No.


----------



## flearider

well ordered it today .. rat 9 6400 dpi with a steel series 4d mouse mat ..cant wait ..
can finally get rid of this razer mamba doing my head in stop.. starting and getting a stiff hand clawing


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaytonGFinley*
> 
> Anyone else have a problem with the palm rest part sliding around eventhough its locked into place?
> cheap ass mouse.


Not I on either one of my RATs.


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaytonGFinley*
> 
> Anyone else have a problem with the palm rest part sliding around eventhough its locked into place?
> cheap ass mouse.


Not me either!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> sometimes i think i am a masochist. i was happily playing a game with my g700 when i suddenly thought of busting out my faulty rat 9 (it is very sensitive to dust and whatnot unlike 99% of other mice out there). and for some reason it is behaving properly again and now i find myself using it more and more again. i know it will fail again at some point and then i will rage once again.


I know exactly how you feel. I've been having problems with my RAT 9 and shelved it for a while. I've been trying it again and so far it has been working fine. Still, I have to say I'm pretty unhappy with this problem, whatever it is. It's intermittent and I just don't know when it might act up again.

Love the design but there's something unusual wrong with this mouse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaytonGFinley*
> 
> Anyone else have a problem with the palm rest part sliding around eventhough its locked into place?
> cheap ass mouse.


Nope, me either


----------



## jasse bomb

Hello all,
Some pics of my *R.A.T. 7* and also the Tritton PC 510 HDA









 
 
 

You can add me to the club


----------



## cravinmild

nice shots ^^^^^^^


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasse bomb*
> 
> You can add me to the club


Very nice! List updated and welcome to the Pack!


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasse bomb*
> 
> Hello all,
> Some pics of my *R.A.T. 7* and also the Tritton PC 510 HDA


Well if were going to throw in headphones pics how about these.


----------



## yungtiger

After researching a little bit, I decided that I want to buy a R.A.T. mouse. Since I play mostly MMOs, is it safe to say that I should get the MMO7 version? The differences between the 7/9 versions seem to be fairly minimal. I am a bit concerned about build quality though, with some buttons not working and how sensitive the tracking is to dust.


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yungtiger*
> 
> After researching a little bit, I decided that I want to buy a R.A.T. mouse. Since I play mostly MMOs, is it safe to say that I should get the MMO7 version? The differences between the 7/9 versions seem to be fairly minimal. I am a bit concerned about build quality though, with some buttons not working and how sensitive the tracking is to dust.


I think R.A.T. 7 vs M.M.O. 7 is more of a personal preference, you can always get macro keys on your keyboard. I wasnt crazy about the color myself. The only difference I am aware of between 7 and 9 is the 9 being wireless. They have very nice build quality. As far as dust I just wipe my mouse pad off every once in a while.


----------



## cravinmild

The mmo7 is amazing, i have one and i used the rat 7 prior and a razer naga for a bit (night lol). The MMO7 is sturdy and not cheap feeling at all. I use mine mostly for fps and disable the buttons i dont want but with the way fps are these days there are not many of the buttons i dont use often. Ive had no jittering like i did with the rat7 and ive yet to see it not track properly. I can lift the mouse and the curser stays put. This mouse will shine best when used with the profiles. IE9 is a new experience with this mouse as is desktop when running those profiles. The experience for me was like going from a old flip phone to a new smart phone, its that much of a difference between the MMO7 and other standard 5 button mice. You can always disable the buttons you dont want if you find them uncomfortable or badly located.... hell most times ive got some button disabled at some point because of it being badly located for my needs.


----------



## jasse bomb

@ cravinmild & Defiler, thank you

@ Ninethourpm, headphone Tritton is a MadCatz product and my R.A.T. is also on the pic
















I agree with cravinmild for the use of the M.M.O. for fps that require a lot of buttons.
The M.M.O. interress me a lot and certainly I'll buy it.
It's a pity that the shift and lock action buttons are not programmable.
I need to know how to lock the spacing from the wing of inch since the tool does not work like the R.A.T.


----------



## Defiler

Just wanted to throw my two cents in here...

I've been using the M.M.O. 7 a little this past week and I must say I hated it the first day. I thought I was going to get rid of it but I let it sit a day or two then went back to it and now i am getting used to it. It's pretty solid and I am really starting to like it. I'm not an MMO player, more FPS and strategy, and I don't do macros for the most part but this mouse could be the best mouse I have ever used.

I also, picked up a Corsair M90 to try out as well. My initial thoughts... The thumb buttons are way stiff and too far from each other for me to use them all efficiently. So, I put it back in it's blister pack and will revisit it in a few weeks to see if the buttons will soften up a bit.

Anyway, just wanted to chime in and let you know how the M.M.O. 7 was holding up.


----------



## Mergatroid

I did a review of the M90. It's in the mouse threads. I didn't have any problems with stiff buttons on it, and since their were so many I could always program the functions i wanted into buttons that were the most comfortable for me to use. It's a good mouse, but I wouldn't put it in the same league as the MMO RAT. I wish I could afford one so I could review it....


----------



## blackhand

ive heard a lot of problems with the mouse breaking overtime (left mouse breaks etc etc.) anyone care to change my mind and get assure me to get this anyway?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> It's a good mouse, but I wouldn't put it in the same league as the MMO RAT. I wish I could afford one so I could review it....


are you saying that the mmo rat is better?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhand*
> 
> ive heard a lot of problems with the mouse breaking overtime (left mouse breaks etc etc.) anyone care to change my mind and get assure me to get this anyway?


me and a few of my friends are having some issues with tracking because it is very sensitive to dust. i would still stay go and buy it at a local store so you can send it back easily if it breaks.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhand*
> 
> ive heard a lot of problems with the mouse breaking overtime (left mouse breaks etc etc.) anyone care to change my mind and get assure me to get this anyway?


Buttons break. If you would care to look into it, you'll see the same complaint with just about every mouse ever built, I've seen a lot of people complain about failing mouse buttons on Logitech mice over the years, but even though I've owned many of them I've never had a problem with their buttons unless it was because they were years old and I wore them out. The RATs have no more problems with buttons than other mice have.

I'm not going to assure you or recommend these mice. You'll have to check the reviews and decide if you like the design enough to purchase the mouse. Just remember, the laser has been upgraded. If you do purchase one of these, make sure you get one with the new laser. The older design is way sensitive to dust issues, but people with the newer units have not been complaining about it. You rolls your dice and you takes your chances.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> are you saying that the mmo rat is better?


Yeah, I would say the MMO is better. In fact, I have the M90 here on my desk right now, but I'm using my RAT 9. Still, if I had of known the RAT 9 was going to cause me all the problems I've had with it, I wouldn't have bought it even though it's my favorite design. I might have gone for an MMO though, after it's been available for six months so I could make sure no one was having any issues with it. The RAT 9, at about $179 CDN when I bought it, was a little on the expensive side for a mouse with "issues".

One lesson I've learned over the last year is: Never be an early adopter of very expensive mice.


----------



## Nethermir

hmm that's interesting. i am waiting to see if corsair will try to make a wireless mouse, and ill give it a shot.

i am using rat 9 right now since it is behaving properly for a week. if this craps out again, i will probably try mmo rat.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Dunno if this has been said already, but cyborg released new software that is WAY better, as well as having the ability to reprogram the precision aim button. Also, you can add me whenever, I will take a picture of the mouse asap.


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

thinking of modding my rat, my keyboard has a USB port on the right side, that is basically six inches away from the mouse, which leaves a giant heap of wire just chillin....

any ideas on this?

only thing I can think of is the cloth sleeving may just be sleeving a thing wire, which in case I would need to re-sleve the mouse, but if i did that, I would have an excuse to buy some colored sleveing...


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Dunno if this has been said already, but cyborg released new software that is WAY better, as well as having the ability to reprogram the precision aim button. Also, you can add me whenever, I will take a picture of the mouse asap.


link please


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> link please


Right side.


----------



## Striknine

Where can I buy the Cyborg R.A.T 9 - 6400dpi Wireless Gaming Mouse if I live in USA? Gameshark website says 5600dpi.


----------



## CrazyElf

By any chance, has anybody tried the MMO7 for WoW?

So far, it seems like the mouse to get.

- Buttons are well laid out
- No tracking issues on cloth (list here if you do); any tracking issues at all?
- Build quality appears to be better than the competition
- Software appears to be ok, although imperfect; it seems they are working on it

I'm seriously thinking about getting the MMO7.


----------



## Ninethourpm

@ Striknine The only place i found was on Ebay. It seems the retailers need to sell out there old R.A.T. 9s before they order new ones.


----------



## cravinmild

Omg, mapped fire mode to the precision aim button, what an improvement. One of my most used commands. Wish i could remap the action lock buttons, thats the most obvious spot for fire mode. Mmo7 is one nice mouse


----------



## blackhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'm not going to assure you or recommend these mice. You'll have to check the reviews and decide if you like the design enough to purchase the mouse. *Just remember, the laser has been upgraded. If you do purchase one of these, make sure you get one with the new laser.* The older design is way sensitive to dust issues, but people with the newer units have not been complaining about it. You rolls


just wondering if all stores sell the newer ones or if some do sell the old ones? like would i want to avoid buying from amazon or newegg or something?


----------



## Ninethourpm

Nothing wrong with Amazon. I got my R.A.T. 7 from them and it has the new laser, but they still have the R.A.T. 9 listed at 5600 dpi.


----------



## Nethermir

how would you know if it has a new laser?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> how would you know if it has a new laser?


It states it on the box and I believe on the mouse as well.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Still wouldn't get the rat 9. More expensive, have to charge it everyday, batteries eventually die for good. Has no advantages IMO.


----------



## Mergatroid

LOL.

"have to charge it every day". Heh heh heh, it comes with two batteries, one of them is always fully charged.

If the other wireless mice I've owned are any indication, these LiIon batteries will last years. Would you not purchase a tablet (or anything else) because the batteries are eventually going to die? How about a cellphone? So I take it you'd rather have a wired phone because eventually your cellphone battery is going to die completely? You have to charge them every day too.

The advantage is the wireless. Obviously people interested in the RAT 9 want a wireless mouse. They (like me) are tired of the mouse moving if something hits the cord. The cord getting caught on things. The mouse falling off the desk if you pull your PC out. I LOVE wireless mice. The last one I had (Logitech MX Revolution) lasted about five years before I wore out the buttons. I replaced those buttons and took it to work. It's still running fine, and the battery which is also a LiIon is still working.

That's the funny thing about stuff in general, eventually just about all of it will stop working. What do you feel about the MMO? Because it's about the same price as the RAT 9.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Still wouldn't get the rat 9. More expensive, have to charge it everyday, batteries eventually die for good. Has no advantages IMO.


Well, for somebody that really hates wires, and is willing to the additional $65 dollars (almost double the price) over the R.A.T. 7, it might not be that bad. However, it has no advantages other than being wireless.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> LOL.
> "have to charge it every day". Heh heh heh, it comes with two batteries, one of them is always fully charged.
> If the other wireless mice I've owned are any indication, these LiIon batteries will last years. Would you not purchase a tablet (or anything else) because the batteries are eventually going to die? How about a cellphone? So I take it you'd rather have a wired phone because eventually your cellphone battery is going to die completely? You have to charge them every day too.
> The advantage is the wireless. Obviously people interested in the RAT 9 want a wireless mouse. They (like me) are tired of the mouse moving if something hits the cord. The cord getting caught on things. The mouse falling off the desk if you pull your PC out. I LOVE wireless mice. The last one I had (Logitech MX Revolution) lasted about five years before I wore out the buttons. I replaced those buttons and took it to work. It's still running fine, and the battery which is also a LiIon is still working.
> That's the funny thing about stuff in general, eventually just about all of it will stop working. What do you feel about the MMO? Because it's about the same price as the RAT 9.


I run corded and almost never have problems with the cord. And as for the batteries: I expect this mouse to last ten years. After 4 the batteries are worthless. I don't expect a tablet/laptop/ect to last 10 years.


----------



## flearider

well how pissed off am i after waiting a week my mouse turned up today .. but it was a 5600dpi ...
ebuyer has now removed the web page for the 6400 dpi rat 9 ..http://www.ebuyer.com/253476-cyborg-r-a-t-9-wireless-laser-gaming-mouse-5600dpi-ccb437090002-02-1

i'm sure there is a law against improper selling like this ..this one go's back tomorrow and i'm on the hunt again for a real 6400 dpi rat 9 ...
not even a sorry or anything ...

if you see one in the uk gimmi a shout ..


----------



## yungtiger

So I caved in a bought a MMO mouse. Been playing with it all day and I love the macros I can assign to it. I was wondering though is there a way to add a pause between multiple commands assigned to one button?

I also had a slight concern, and I was wondering if this was part of the mouse or if mine might be defective. The vertical scroll wheel doesn't have a uniform amount of force to actually scroll through, it scrolls through easily through most of the wheel then it takes a lot more effort to rotate the wheel about a quarter. Is it made like this, or is it a defect?


----------



## cravinmild

there is no difference in my scroll wheel at any point in the spin, its feels the same all the way round


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Well, for somebody that really hates wires, and is willing to the additional $65 dollars (almost double the price) over the R.A.T. 7, it might not be that bad. However, it has no advantages other than being wireless.


Actually, the difference at my local computer store is $50. ($109 vs $159)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I run corded and almost never have problems with the cord. And as for the batteries: I expect this mouse to last ten years. After 4 the batteries are worthless. I don't expect a tablet/laptop/ect to last 10 years.


Yeah, you be sure to let us know when you're still using this mouse 10 years from now. You expect the buttons to last 10 years? Good luck with that. In the meantime, if my batteries do wear out, I'll purchase some more. Besides, as I mentioned, the battery on my five year old MX Revolution is still working. That's five years and counting on that battery, while the buttons already wore out once so I had to replace them. Looking around my desk, I basically have nothing that's 10 years old. I highly doubt you'll be using that RAT 10 years from now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flearider*
> 
> well how pissed off am i after waiting a week my mouse turned up today .. but it was a 5600dpi ...
> ebuyer has now removed the web page for the 6400 dpi rat 9 ..http://www.ebuyer.com/253476-cyborg-r-a-t-9-wireless-laser-gaming-mouse-5600dpi-ccb437090002-02-1
> i'm sure there is a law against improper selling like this ..this one go's back tomorrow and i'm on the hunt again for a real 6400 dpi rat 9 ...
> not even a sorry or anything ...
> if you see one in the uk gimmi a shout ..


Wow, that really sucks. Hope they don't cause you any hassles. If I was you I would be on their case to pay shipping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yungtiger*
> 
> So I caved in a bought a MMO mouse. Been playing with it all day and I love the macros I can assign to it. I was wondering though is there a way to add a pause between multiple commands assigned to one button?
> I also had a slight concern, and I was wondering if this was part of the mouse or if mine might be defective. The vertical scroll wheel doesn't have a uniform amount of force to actually scroll through, it scrolls through easily through most of the wheel then it takes a lot more effort to rotate the wheel about a quarter. Is it made like this, or is it a defect?


Yeah, that's a defect. My first RAT 9 had a thumb wheel that did the same thing. RMA time....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yeah, you be sure to let us know when you're still using this mouse 10 years from now. You expect the buttons to last 10 years? Good luck with that. In the meantime, if my batteries do wear out, I'll purchase some more. Besides, as I mentioned, the battery on my five year old MX Revolution is still working. That's five years and counting on that battery, while the buttons already wore out once so I had to replace them. Looking around my desk, I basically have nothing that's 10 years old. I highly doubt you'll be using that RAT 10 years from now.


We will see.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yungtiger*
> 
> So I caved in a bought a MMO mouse. Been playing with it all day and I love the macros I can assign to it. I was wondering though is there a way to add a pause between multiple commands assigned to one button?


Yes, you can add a pause - the macro editor is really powerful stuff. When you're editing your macro just right click the key you want to set the delay on, click Set Delay and then enter the time you want to delay before it 'happens'. If you're using the Advanced Command option then you'll see the times for each key in the macro underneath them.


----------



## yungtiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Yes, you can add a pause - the macro editor is really powerful stuff. When you're editing your macro just right click the key you want to set the delay on, click Set Delay and then enter the time you want to delay before it 'happens'. If you're using the Advanced Command option then you'll see the times for each key in the macro underneath them.


Oh thanks, thats good to know. I'm new to macros in general, since my keyboard doesn't really have them at all (ducky shine). I'll have to wait until amazon sends me a replacement though, since I have to send this one back because of the scroll wheel.


----------



## Ninethourpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yeah, you be sure to let us know when you're still using this mouse 10 years from now. You expect the buttons to last 10 years? Good luck with that. In the meantime, if my batteries do wear out, I'll purchase some more. Besides, as I mentioned, the battery on my five year old MX Revolution is still working. That's five years and counting on that battery, while the buttons already wore out once so I had to replace them. Looking around my desk, I basically have nothing that's 10 years old. I highly doubt you'll be using that RAT 10 years from now.


Ive got a 15 year old Gateway mouse that still works. Just clean the wheels the ball rolls on every now and then. I doubt you'll have to worry about the buttons ever breaking. Unless you're a ............BUTTON MASHER!!!!!!


----------



## Mergatroid

I've had lots of buttons wear out on the multitude of mice I've owned over the years. I bet you use that ball mouse every day. In fact, I bet the reason it still works is because you don't use it. I bet I could dig up some old 20 year old mice in my shop that have been sitting in some old dusty box because no one uses them, and clean them and they would still work. However, if they had of been used every day for the last 20 years, I bet they wouldn't be working so well any more. Come to think of it, that's where I got the switches to repair my old MX Revolution.

In fact, if you Google it, you'll find that worn out and/or defective buttons are one of the top complaints about mice. Even mice still under warranty. When I purchased a Logitech G9x a few months back, the salesperson told me "I bet your buttons go bad before your warranty is up, mine did". All I could say was, lots of buttons go bad but that doesn't mean it's a common problem on any particular mouse, more like a common problem on all mice. I have heard that complaint about many brands. That doesn't mean any one particular brand is any worse than the other brands.


----------



## Defiler

A button can fail at any point.

Get back on topic please.


----------



## xx9e02

Just picked up a RAT 7 (6400 dpi) today, so far no issues on my Xtracpads Ripper XXL (soft black cloth).


----------



## Spectrus77

hi guys, my new mouse, rat 5.


----------



## Shiroi14

My Cyborg RAT 7


Cyborg MMO 7 coming next week


----------



## Shiroi14

W.T.F.....Left-Hand Side scroll wheel using OMRON Micro Switches


----------



## Skylit

Omron on left and right main clicks is pretty normal.

Dear god, I hate what maketing does.


----------



## Shiroi14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Omron on left and right main clicks is pretty normal.
> Dear god, I hate what maketing does.


i mean the scroll wheel


----------



## Mergatroid

So? I fail to see the problem. I've seen those switches used on just about everything.


----------



## flearider

ok so now i've got one ordered from pixmania stated on there website as a 6400dpi .. this time i hope it is a real rat 9 6400 dpi .. should be here for thur ...


----------



## Projector

Had a rat 7 since about christmas, amazing mouse so heavy. probably my favourite mouse I have ever owned. Was a nice change from my razer naga tho I still use that when Im on mmos =p
But all of a sudden I am having terrible tracking issues the mouse will move on its own etc. Looking around I think its a common problem with the twin eye lazer thingy, and apparntly I would be better off with a hard mouse mat instead of the cloth one I have.
Can anyone reccomend me a good hard mouse mat?


----------



## Mennox

Well after being undecided whether to get a Cyborg or Razer Abyssus, i finally decided to take the plunge and reserve a RAT 3 from my local PC World store for £30 (cheapest around). When I got to the counter they gave me a battered and opened box and said it was the ex-display (and last stock they had of this model).

After a bit of debate whether to still buy it or not, considering it was still £10 cheaper then other local stores, I looked at the mouse and noticed it had *R.A.T 7* written on it and not 3 (which i remember them selling for £80 in store)...so i decided to quickly buy it and leave.....

So it looked like one of their 'knowledgeable' staff took a display model of a RAT 7 and placed it in a RAT 3 box, yes it was missing the little tool from the back of the mouse (although I can buy for £2) and some of the extra swapable stuff but still worth it for £30.

It has taken me a couple of hours to get used to the feel of the mouse but I love it!


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Can anyone reccomend me a good hard mouse mat?


I use blue painters tape, its seriously the best "free" mousepad you can do, just put strips of tape on your desk and line up the sides.

The wax covering that keeps paint from seeping through the tape allows any mouse to easily glide over it, and is still textured enough to allow fine precision tracking. i've owned several gaming mats, and cheap-o's, and this is the best thing i've used. Don't have to worry about it sliding around your desk, and you can make it whatever size you want.


----------



## Mergatroid

Lol, why spend so much money on a decent mouse and chince trying to get "free" mousepads?

@Projector

Try cleaning out the laser with a Q-Tip. I use one with Windex on it, clean the laser and then dry it with the other end. You can also use compressed air. I was using a cloth pad for a while and it seemed to work fine until other issues started showing up.

Another thing I found sometimes worked is just turning the mouse on and off a few times. Supposedly it looks for a channel with the least traffic on it, so it may pick out a frequency that has less interference.


----------



## WakaFlockaFlam2

Rat 7


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> Try cleaning out the laser with a Q-Tip. I use one with Windex on it, clean the laser and then dry it with the other end. You can also use compressed air. I was using a cloth pad for a while and it seemed to work fine until other issues started showing up.
> 
> Another thing I found sometimes worked is just turning the mouse on and off a few times. Supposedly it looks for a channel with the least traffic on it, so it may pick out a frequency that has less interference.


Great advice ty will try your suggestions.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Lol, why spend so much money on a decent mouse and chince trying to get "free" mousepads?


Because i've yet to find anything better.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiroi14*


Hey thanks for posting those pictures, I'm going to pick up a white rat, and sleeve the chord with blue sleeving, ( i think it will look sweet )

But thanks for posting that, you saved me a bunch of questioning and time.


----------



## Shiroi14

any 1 can confirm is that the Amazon selling New Cyborg RAT 9 with 6400DPI version?


----------



## flearider

yet another fail ..www.pixmania.co.uk say they have it but after waiting 4 days sent them an email asking where it was .. they replied "no stock of this item" so another refund ..
rat 9 6400 dpi you just can't get em in the uk yet ...


----------



## Nethermir

i think the 6400 dpi rat 9 is real...like a unicorn


----------



## mx3orange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiroi14*
> 
> any 1 can confirm is that the Amazon selling New Cyborg RAT 9 with 6400DPI version?


I know they were as of a couple of weeks ago. Thats where I got mine


----------



## Shiroi14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mx3orange*
> 
> I know they were as of a couple of weeks ago. Thats where I got mine


So means that you already get Cyborg RAT 9 with 6400DPI version from Amazon?


----------



## cybwanter

For all of you that want a cyborg rat 9 with 6400 dpi check out this link: http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/catentry/PC-Cyborg-R.A.T.9-6400DPI-Wireless-Mouse-43709,48353,346189,267245.html only problem its in Germany and I dont know if they send stuff world wide


----------



## mx3orange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiroi14*
> 
> So means that you already get Cyborg RAT 9 with 6400DPI version from Amazon?


Aww **** i thought that said 7. IDK if they have the rat 9 with 6400dpi


----------



## flearider

already emailed them .. nothing back so don't think they can do eng .. shame i can't speak german ... arrrgggg


----------



## FedericoUY

Hi all. I'm having some troubles with my RAT 7 (6400dpi) mouse. The button on the scroll (not the scroll itelf) stopped working. Anybody with this problem?. Any solution before RMA? I live in Uruguay and bought it in USA







so RMA is a big problem. Thank you in advance. Cheers.


----------



## Defiler

List has been updated. Awesome pics especially the MMO tear down.

I've pretty much finished with my M.M.O 7 trial and will be writing something of a review on it. It was a hate / love / ehh emotional roller-coaster ride. It might end up being given away in a drawing or something. I switched over to a Corsair M90 last night to give that an honest try. That is going a little better initially but we'll see how that ends up being in a few weeks. In order to use all the buttons effectively I need to change from a fingertip grip to a palm grip. Not something I like but maybe I can forgo the use of a couple of buttons to keep the grip I like. I've had my Logitech G300 at work, to replace my M518, during all this and I still think it's the best mouse for me. I need to MOD it a bit to make it closer to perfection as the indentations on either side are a little to narrow for my hand. Maybe some foam tape will do the trick? Anyway, keep posting away and I'll update as we go along.


----------



## DarkFury

New Cyborg MMO 7 user here...

So far I do like this product... I formerly used a Logitech G9, so I like a heavier mouse... but I wanted more buttons for my thumb.

My only complaints so far with this mouse is with the software support. I don't like that I can't choose a default profile with my MMO 7 (the support website says that you can... however their instructions are for a different version of the mouse). I also don't like the fact that not every button on the mouse is "configurable" per the given software and I'm still trying to figure out what function the pinky/ring finger button is supposed to do... since it doesn't even register when I test nor can I change its setting.

As far as feel goes... this mouse is really nice. I liked being able to adjust it to perfectly fit my palm/thumb positions.

I give them a 9.5 on feel... and like a 6 on software support. Maybe they'll update the software one day to make this product better.


----------



## Shiroi14

honestly, after using MMO 7 ,my thumb felt very pain







......maybe playing FPS game may felt it.....have any 1 feel the same?


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiroi14*
> 
> honestly, after using MMO 7 ,my thumb felt very pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......maybe playing FPS game may felt it.....have any 1 feel the same?


Did you adjust the thumb for comfort?

Maybe you don't have it set properly.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> List has been updated. Awesome pics especially the MMO tear down.
> 
> I've pretty much finished with my M.M.O 7 trial and will be writing something of a review on it. It was a hate / love / ehh emotional roller-coaster ride. It might end up being given away in a drawing or something. I switched over to a Corsair M90 last night to give that an honest try. That is going a little better initially but we'll see how that ends up being in a few weeks. In order to use all the buttons effectively I need to change from a fingertip grip to a palm grip. Not something I like but maybe I can forgo the use of a couple of buttons to keep the grip I like. I've had my Logitech G300 at work, to replace my M518, during all this and I still think it's the best mouse for me. I need to MOD it a bit to make it closer to perfection as the indentations on either side are a little to narrow for my hand. Maybe some foam tape will do the trick? Anyway, keep posting away and I'll update as we go along.


I have the M90 and did a review on it. I came to the same conclusion you did, that using all the buttons is unnecessary. Just set up the functions you need on the buttons that are easiest for you to access.


----------



## Shiroi14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> Did you adjust the thumb for comfort?
> Maybe you don't have it set properly.


i mean the thumb side are too much button ,especially the precision aim button if you press a lot


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> My only complaints so far with this mouse is with the software support. I don't like that I can't choose a default profile with my MMO 7 (the support website says that you can... however their instructions are for a different version of the mouse).


The instructions might be for a different version of the mouse but it's still the same procedure!

Just click the MMO7 icon next to your clock, right click on the profile you want to set as the default and then click *Set As Startup Profile.*


----------



## Retne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> My only complaints so far with this mouse is with the software support. I don't like that I can't choose a default profile with my MMO 7 (the support website says that you can... however their instructions are for a different version of the mouse).
> 
> 
> 
> The instructions might be for a different version of the mouse but it's still the same procedure!
> 
> Just click the MMO7 icon next to your clock, right click on the profile you want to set as the default and then click *Set As Startup Profile.*
Click to expand...

I'm quite curious where I can find this. I have the software and drivers installed but the only options I see when I right click on the tray icon is "Clear Profile, Clear Startup, and Profile Editor". To load up a profile I have to go into the editor -> Programming -> Open -> Activate. This is for the MMO7 on Win7 x64 by the way.

I like the mouse otherwise but the added steps on startup is starting to grate on me.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Aaaah, but I didn't say right click the tray icon.









Any profiles you create will appear in that pop up list you get when you've clicked the tray icon, provided you're saving them in the default location (C:\Users\Public\Documents\SmartTechnology Profiles). If you're not saving them in that location then start doing so!

Just right click the profile in that list that you want to set as the startup profile and then select that option. That's why there's a Clear Startup option in the initial pop-up list.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> The instructions might be for a different version of the mouse but it's still the same procedure!
> Just click the MMO7 icon next to your clock, right click on the profile you want to set as the default and then click *Set As Startup Profile.*


On my MMO 7. none of my profiles show up in the list from my taskbar option. Do the profiles need to be in a specific directory on my computer? (Maybe that is the issue...)

The only option I have is to launch the profile editor, and then manually activate my preferred profile. I welcome any suggestions you may have to get this working for my MMO 7.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Aaaah, but I didn't say right click the tray icon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any profiles you create will appear in that pop up list you get when you've clicked the tray icon, provided you're saving them in the default location (C:\Users\Public\Documents\SmartTechnology Profiles). If you're not saving them in that location then start doing so!
> Just right click the profile in that list that you want to set as the startup profile and then select that option. That's why there's a Clear Startup option in the initial pop-up list.


Ok.. when I get home, I'll move my profiles to that directory to see if it fixes my problem. Thanks for that update.\

Once I get that fixed, then I'd like for someone to help me figure out what is up with the ring finger/pinky button. It doesn't even do anything and you can't configure it from the software. Does it have a function?


----------



## Retne

I figured out that the software wanted the profiles in C:\Users\Public\Documents\Saitek SD6 Profiles\. Thanks Rich, I wouldn't have figured that out if you hadn't pointed me in that direction.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retne*
> 
> I figured out that the software wanted the profiles in C:\Users\Public\Documents\Saitek SD6 Profiles\. Thanks Rich, I wouldn't have figured that out if you hadn't pointed me in that direction.


Yeah, mine is different... I use Windows 7 Ultimate and it wanted this directory:

C:\Users\Public\Public Documents\Saitek SD6 Profiles

I appreciate the help in finding this... however it still sorta bothers me that nothing on the Cyborg website said ANYTHING to help me fix this issue. And they have yet to respond back to my customer service ticket on it. That is not good support in my opinion....


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

http://www.cyborggaming.com/manuals/st/SST_Manual_En.html

First page of the manual under the Profile Management section at the top:
Quote:


> Our website contains ready made profiles for the latest games releases. These need to be downloaded to your SD6 Profile folder. If you are using XP, this is in the Shared Documents folder, Vista and Windows 7 users will find theirs in Public Documents.


In my last post I actually gave you what will be the new location for the next version of the software, so apologies for that!

Anyway, when you first save profiles with the software it will default to the location it requires. Incidentally, if you find your pop-up list getting a little long because of too many profiles, you can organise it by creating folders within the C:\Users\Public\Public Documents\Saitek SD6 Profiles directory (say, for example, FPS, RTS, MMO etc.). You'll then find those folders appearing in the pop-up list and the profiles then appear when you point to the folder.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> http://www.cyborggaming.com/manuals/st/SST_Manual_En.html
> First page of the manual under the Profile Management section at the top:
> In my last post I actually gave you what will be the new location for the next version of the software, so apologies for that!
> Anyway, when you first save profiles with the software it will default to the location it requires. Incidentally, if you find your pop-up list getting a little long because of too many profiles, you can organise it by creating folders within the C:\Users\Public\Public Documents\Saitek SD6 Profiles directory (say, for example, FPS, RTS, MMO etc.). You'll then find those folders appearing in the pop-up list and the profiles then appear when you point to the folder.


Cool.. thanks for that update.

BTW... do you have any clue about what the pinky button does? In my programming software, it is not a moddable button.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Sorry - I did mean to mention that. The pinkie button is the shift button.

You'll note that each of the three modes in the editor has a shifted mode too - that's the button that lets you access those.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Sorry - I did mean to mention that. The pinkie button is the shift button.
> You'll note that each of the three modes in the editor has a shifted mode too - that's the button that lets you access those.


wow... seriously?

I didn't see anything in the documentation that explained that. So is there any kind of indicator of which mode you "shift" into when you click it? That button would be so confusing since there are no indicators telling you that it has shifted.

Do you have to hold it in when performing the shift or is it a click on, click off shift type?

Sorry for all the questions, but honestly even though I love the mouse, the info that came with it was more than confusing and somewhat not very helpful in the manner presented.

BTW.. are you a Mad Catz employee? (I assume so, given your name ). I really do appreciate your assistance here. If you are, then kudos... because this info is much more helpful than what I was able to uncover myself per the website and included documentation.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> http://www.cyborggaming.com/manuals/st/SST_Manual_En.html
> 
> First page of the manual under the Profile Management section at the top:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Our website contains ready made profiles for the latest games releases. These need to be downloaded to your SD6 Profile folder. If you are using XP, this is in the Shared Documents folder, Vista and Windows 7 users will find theirs in Public Documents.
> 
> 
> 
> In my last post I actually gave you what will be the new location for the next version of the software, so apologies for that!
> 
> Anyway, when you first save profiles with the software it will default to the location it requires. Incidentally, if you find your pop-up list getting a little long because of too many profiles, you can organise it by creating folders within the C:\Users\Public\Public Documents\Saitek SD6 Profiles directory (say, for example, FPS, RTS, MMO etc.). You'll then find those folders appearing in the pop-up list and the profiles then appear when you point to the folder.
Click to expand...

Instead of changing around where the profile storage directory is located, wouldn't it be prudent during installation to let the user decide where the profiles should be stored? I've never understood why companies do these things when simply asking the user where he would prefer them to be is the best choice. Then we could set up a directory for all the profiles for all our devices (using sub directories) on another drive in a location we choose. People could still use the default directory provided by the software if they like.

The funny thing is, it's really not much more programming effort to provide this option.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> Do you have to hold it in when performing the shift or is it a click on, click off shift type?


You can decide whether you toggle or hold the button to activate the shift mode using the shift lock button in the programming screen (it's the one with the padlock and up arrow on it). We've got a video showing you all the software features at this link:

http://www.cyborggaming.com/video/mm07video/MMO7_software.html

And yes, I am a Mad Catz employee - I like to try and keep an eye on various forums, both to help out and so I can keep my ear to the ground as well.

@Mergatroid, I hear what you're saying and we're looking to make the software more flexible in various ways in future but for now, given that profiles really are very small, having them in the documents folder on your C: drive shouldn't cause anyone any massive inconvenience, even for those of us (myself included) who have the funds to install SSDs as our boot drive.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> You can decide whether you toggle or hold the button to activate the shift mode using the shift lock button in the programming screen (it's the one with the padlock and up arrow on it). We've got a video showing you all the software features at this link:
> http://www.cyborggaming.com/video/mm07video/MMO7_software.html
> And yes, I am a Mad Catz employee - I like to try and keep an eye on various forums, both to help out and so I can keep my ear to the ground as well.


Cool... Thanks again for all of your help!

BTW... I finally got an e-mail response to my question from customer support yesterday on these same issues... You definitely provided better support than they did... as through e-mail it generally isn't possible to give a more specific answer versus the canned answers that you get through e-mail responses.

Keep up the good work in keeping your ear to the ground... that is the honestly the best level of support.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> @Mergatroid, I hear what you're saying and we're looking to make the software more flexible in various ways in future but for now, given that profiles really are very small, having them in the documents folder on your C: drive shouldn't cause anyone any massive inconvenience, even for those of us (myself included) who have the funds to install SSDs as our boot drive.


Unfortunately, I have a habit of not backing up that folder sometimes when I decide to do a fresh install, and I loose all my profiles. Not just the RAT profiles either as other companies keep various profiles and things there as well. Personally I like storing them on a separate drive so if I mess around with the o/s I don't lose anything. Of course, I suppose the vast majority of people only have one large partition on one drive anyway.....


----------



## Samurai237

Hello again, it's been a while.

A friend of mine recently asked me what I thought of the RAT 7 mouse. I started going through all the different functions and buttons of the mouse but realized that I didn't use any of them.

Do you guys have tips and tricks for mouse button configurations in Battlefield 3?


----------



## Arkonos

You could use the two thumb buttons for Standing->kneeling->prone
Or Flashligh on/of and firemode switch
Or Granade and Knife (knife would be nice on the middle button)


----------



## Samurai237

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkonos*
> 
> You could use the two thumb buttons for Standing->kneeling->prone
> Or Flashligh on/of and firemode switch
> Or Granade and Knife (knife would be nice on the middle button)


I'll try that out, thanks.

Do anyone here use the thumb scroll wheel in Battlefield 3? I have a hard time figuring how to do something useful with it.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai237*
> 
> I'll try that out, thanks.
> Do anyone here use the thumb scroll wheel in Battlefield 3? I have a hard time figuring how to do something useful with it.


Well... I don't play BF3, however in the game I do play, I use the thumb scroll wheel to move the "chat text" up and down. This might not apply to BF3... however its a good use for the thumb wheel since the center button/wheel is usually used for switching weapons or adjusting your viewing distance in most games.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Would be nice, but the chat box has no scroll. I wish it did.


----------



## nova_prime

which version of the RAT7 is better since I see 4-5 different models...? I usually play StarCraft2...


----------



## LT_WaTchd0g

@Mad Catz Rich: Hi, has the 6400 DPI RAT 9 shipped worldwide by now? Like Europe - Romania to be more specific, thanks


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

They've shipped worldwide but whether they're in stock in your territory/retailer will very much depend on how quickly they've moved through the original version.

@nova_prime All R.A.T.7s are the same (allowing for the fact that there are still some 5600 DPI versions in some parts of the world, which the 6400 DPI version is replacing). The different versions you see are just colour options.


----------



## mingqi53

If anyone is interested, I've listed mine in the for sale section, after long gaming sessions and hand cramps I had to revert back to the DA. My wrist clearly prefers lighter mice


----------



## Alvarez

hi all,

My Logitech MX performance died couple of days ago so i'm thinking to buy a R.A.T however i dont know which one. I play FPS and 3rd Person games mostly (RTS in exceptional cases such as Total War or Starcraft)

So R.A.T. 9 Wireless 5600Dpi or R.A.T 7 MMO with 6400Dpi ?

(I prefer to use snipe, crouch, prone,hold breath, grenade functions on mouse too)

Any suggestions ?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

7 mmo, corded.


----------



## Mergatroid

If you need all those functions on your mouse then I would say the MMO. If you love the freedom of cordless, then go RAT 9. Remember there are only two thumb buttons on the RAT 9, although it has shift levels so you can assign multiple functions to the same buttons.

I also moved from the MX Revolution to the RAT 9. Nothing beats the revolution for battery life, but the dual battery feature of the RAT 9 works well. You're never out of juice.


----------



## Nivacs

Well its been about 8 months and you can now remove me from this group. After having the same issue with both RAT9's (The left click switch stops working) i just cant rely on this mouse anymore. It now resides in the trash

what a waste of $150 dollars


----------



## Mergatroid

You threw $150 in the garbage over a button? You know they have two year warranties right? You also know that a button failure is pretty rare? I have heard of it, but no more than I heard the same complaint on other mice.

Why not get it RMAd and then resell it to get some of your money back if you're dead set against using it? Or sell it for $50 and let whoever you sell it to RMA it.

What a waste.


----------



## Nivacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You threw $150 in the garbage over a button? You know they have two year warranties right? You also know that a button failure is pretty rare? I have heard of it, but no more than I heard the same complaint on other mice.
> Why not get it RMAd and then resell it to get some of your money back if you're dead set against using it? Or sell it for $50 and let whoever you sell it to RMA it.
> What a waste.


Say what you will, but the primary function of a mouse is to track and right/left click. This series of mice has been plagued with issues of tracking and buttons. if you go to their support forums it is a common theme. they either stop tracking or they stop clicking. so they fail at both at a fairly alarming rate.

Sure I'll probably RMA it. But i have no faith in the product at all, So i would not sell it to someone else. I think that would be patently dishonest.

Ill just toss it into my unused computer equipment pile and forget about it


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivacs*
> 
> Say what you will, but the primary function of a mouse is to track and right/left click. This series of mice has been plagued with issues of tracking and buttons. if you go to their support forums it is a common theme. they either stop tracking or they stop clicking. so they fail at both at a fairly alarming rate.
> Sure I'll probably RMA it. But i have no faith in the product at all, So i would not sell it to someone else. I think that would be patently dishonest.
> Ill just toss it into my unused computer equipment pile and forget about it


But... isn't that what support forums are for, problem failure? Since it is, then it would mean that not only is a "common theme" but also the common denominator.








Also, sorry to hear you had trouble. Maybe try to exchange it for a R.A.T. 7 or something... or find somebody here on OCN that wants to trade.


----------



## Nivacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> But... isn't that what support forums are for, problem failure? Since it is, then it would mean that not only is a "common theme" but also the common denominator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, sorry to hear you had trouble. Maybe try to exchange it for a R.A.T. 7 or something... or find somebody here on OCN that wants to trade.


Yeah Possibly so. I am just seriously frustrated

I am RMA'ing it again and my son wants to use it so ill let him give it a shot. If it has the same issues ill replace the micro switches with Omron D2FC-F-7N's (same switch used by Razer, Logitech MX and The good old intellimouse) I think i can get then in there with some minimal modifications.

Sad thing is i loved this mouse. I went to MicroCenter and Bought a Corsair M90 so I'm at least not going mouse-less

Mad Catz has a reputation for using lower quality parts so I'm thinking they skimped on the switches.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivacs*
> 
> Sad thing is i loved this mouse. I went to MicroCenter and Bought a Corsair M90 so I'm at least not going mouse-less.


same here. i love this mouse because it is perfect for my hand but right now i am thoroughly convinced there really are quality issues with the mouse (with rat 9 at least).

so far, i bought four, yes FOUR rat 9s to check on it's quality.

- first one came from amazon, tracking issues started after 8 months of use (first generation of rat9s right after they were released, i still have this one).
- second mouse started having tracking issues after less than 30 days.
- third mouse's battery was not charging right off the bat, tracking issues started after less than 30 days.
- fourth mouse started having tracking issues after exactly 29 days.

second, third and fourth mice were bought locally at different months from 2011 to 2012. i just returned them and got full refunds. not sure what generations they are, all 5600 dpi.

to test the support, i sent an email to their support twice. and i never got any reply. i never bothered calling because if a support email doesn't get answered even if it is low priority, that already tells me there is poor support.

also, i do clean the mice to make sure the lenses are dust free. but tell me why a $20 mouse, any logitech mouse, my razer mamba and naga works fine without me ever cleaning them?

so yeah, i am one frustrated owner but i am still willing to test the new rat9s and see if the new 6400 dpi version is any better.


----------



## Shiroi14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> The instructions might be for a different version of the mouse but it's still the same procedure!
> Just click the MMO7 icon next to your clock, right click on the profile you want to set as the default and then click *Set As Startup Profile.*


Cyborg RAT 9 tracking issue:
After half month use,i notify sometimes may happen the arrow cannot move to top but force to move in right and left hand side .Maybe not only me have this problem,and don't say this is personal problem because my old RAT 7 and MMO7 don't have this problem .
















Now everday randomly have this issue ,arrow cannot moving to top


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivacs*
> 
> Yeah Possibly so. I am just seriously frustrated
> I am RMA'ing it again and my son wants to use it so ill let him give it a shot. If it has the same issues ill replace the micro switches with Omron D2FC-F-7N's (same switch used by Razer, Logitech MX and The good old intellimouse) I think i can get then in there with some minimal modifications.
> Sad thing is i loved this mouse. I went to MicroCenter and Bought a Corsair M90 so I'm at least not going mouse-less
> Mad Catz has a reputation for using lower quality parts so I'm thinking they skimped on the switches.


I don't blame you at all for being frustrated. I have gone through three RAT 9 mice myself (first had a bad thumbwheel, second was suffering from tracking or interference issues, third seemed to have the same problem until I took it to work for a few weeks. Now it seems to be working perfectly at home again).

Frustration is something I am also intimately familiar with. However, if you were in Canada I would offer to purchase your RAT 9 from you just to have some spare parts. Failing switches is a pretty common complaint, even amongst more established, older mouse manufacturers. It really sucks that it's happened to you twice.

I have to say, I went out and purchased another really nice mouse to use as a spare if my RAT acts up again (Logitech G9x), and when I purchased it you'll never guess what the salesman said to me. He said "I bet your right mouse button fails, I bought one and it failed on mine". Lol. I have found it to be an excellent mouse, but I love the RAT design and as long as it's working I'll keep using it.

If it ever does fail out of warranty, I'll go back to using my G9x or the Corsair M90 I have, but even though they're both nice mice, I'll be thinking about my RAT.


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Hi all. I'm having some troubles with my RAT 7 (6400dpi) mouse. The button on the scroll (not the scroll itelf) stopped working. Anybody with this problem?. Any solution before RMA? I live in Uruguay and bought it in USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so RMA is a big problem. Thank you in advance. Cheers.


MadCatz People already sent me a replacement mouse, but does anybody had the same problem that I had?


----------



## Ragnarok05

I have the RAT 9 and it is a brilliant mouse, but about an hour ago my scroll wheel broke.

I opened it up to have a look, and the little plastic pin that connects to the scroller has broken. I tried gluing it and that didnt work, I also tried replacing it with a piece of metal, but that didnt work. I've since put the mouse back together (minus the chunk of broken off pin) and am putting up without a scroll for now.

Im just wondering, obviously opening it up would cost me my warranty, woyuld it still be able to be repaired? And if so, how much could I be looking at? I mean, theyd only have to replace the wheel basically, which I cant imagine would cost a huge sum.


----------



## Mergatroid

Check their website and see if it's available as a spare part. If not, email them or leave a comment on their Facebook page and ask how much for the wheel.

IMO, they should offer it to you for free since you're saving them shipping a heavier mouse after repairing yours, and the cost of repairing it.


----------



## Petey

Is anybody else having problems downloading from the cyborg site, link doesnt want to connect for download.


----------



## Ragnarok05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Check their website and see if it's available as a spare part. If not, email them or leave a comment on their Facebook page and ask how much for the wheel.
> IMO, they should offer it to you for free since you're saving them shipping a heavier mouse after repairing yours, and the cost of repairing it.


THey could send me the part, but I dont know if I'd be able to install it. The way it fits, you have to remove the entire scroll mecahnism from the mouse to install the whell properly, which I obviously dont know how to do. I spose I could just remove the circuit boards form the mouse and do it that way, but that wouldnt be as easy as it sounds.

ANyone who knows what the inside of one of these mice looks like would know what I mean, lol.


----------



## mrsarge

My scroll wheel broke yesterday too







1 year and 2 month old. The wheel shaft is made in plastic and the side that sit in the control is not properly seated. the wheel "float" over the mouse case. So each time you middle click, you apply pressure on the plastic shaft.

I'll try to take some piecture to show you what it'S look like.

I've emailed cyborg support yesterday but didn't have reply yet. I'll keep you informed on how their support is.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsarge*
> 
> My scroll wheel broke yesterday too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 year and 2 month old. The wheel shaft is made in plastic and the side that sit in the control is not properly seated. the wheel "float" over the mouse case. So each time you middle click, you apply pressure on the plastic shaft.
> I'll try to take some piecture to show you what it'S look like.
> I've emailed cyborg support yesterday but didn't have reply yet. I'll keep you informed on how their support is.


That's bad. I middle click all the time so I am kinda worried.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Today, my mouse acted up for the first time ever. Got in in November, and today it kinda went a little crazy. While it was doing it, a lot of the time, when i would move my mouse up or down, the cursor would sorta get caught on the horizontal axis so that it wouldn't go up and down.


----------



## mrsarge

Has promised, here's some pictures. The top row is the way the scroll wheel is normally sitting. The bottom row is where the wheel sit when it broke. this mean that the wheel is always in mid air and is not resting on it support.

I've linked to originals, full size, images for those who want them.










http://www.leforuminfo.com/fichier/RAT9/1.jpg
http://www.leforuminfo.com/fichier/RAT9/1a.jpg
http://www.leforuminfo.com/fichier/RAT9/2.jpg
http://www.leforuminfo.com/fichier/RAT9/2a.jpg


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Today, my mouse acted up for the first time ever. Got in in November, and today it kinda went a little crazy. While it was doing it, a lot of the time, when i would move my mouse up or down, the cursor would sorta get caught on the horizontal axis so that it wouldn't go up and down.


Try taking a q-tip and put a touch of windex on it (don't put too much on), stick it in the laser and twist it around, then use the dry end to dry it off the same way. I'd like to know if that solves it because I've had exactly the same problem with mine but it seems to have gone away for now. Are you using a RAT 7 or a RAT 9?

Scary stuff about the mouse wheels guys. You have me worried now too.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Try taking a q-tip and put a touch of windex on it (don't put too much on), stick it in the laser and twist it around, then use the dry end to dry it off the same way. I'd like to know if that solves it because I've had exactly the same problem with mine but it seems to have gone away for now. Are you using a RAT 7 or a RAT 9?
> Scary stuff about the mouse wheels guys. You have me worried now too.


I used a tiny bit of compressed air.

Oh, and R.A.T. 5


----------



## Nethermir

also, is that the 5600 dpi?


----------



## EddWar

Add me please, R.A.T. 9, zero problems for now.



The cell phone camera is crap. I will upload a better quality photo, later


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> also, is that the 5600 dpi?


4000, do they even make a 5600dpi rat5?


----------



## Defiler

List updated.


----------



## Petey

Wow a rat without a tail, looks freakish, Had to buy a new rat 7 had a rat 5 and rt. button started to flicker everytime I took aim in shooters. It worked for maybe 1-1.5 yr. Good I guess. mr sarge maybe do demostation how to take them apart. to get that far with out any tabs breaking is a challenge.


----------



## mrsarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> mr sarge maybe do demostation how to take them apart. to get that far with out any tabs breaking is a challenge.


It's easy. just unscrew the screw near the sensor and the two one on each side. one under the 4 LED for the battery/dpi gauge and one under the pinky rest.

After that gently pull the cover between the palm rest and the rest of the mouse. the cover will lift up. when you have lift about 1/2 inch, try tu pull back a little and it will come off.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

rat 3 now using a different sensor D:

http://www.madcatz.com/pressreleases/MCZ_PR_RAT3_Optical_Final.pdf


----------



## Skylit

Yeh, I assume they had someone working on the original for quite some time. If the firmwares good, no biggie


----------



## lazy1

Hey, I have been struggling with my choice between a rat 7 and rat 9. In europe the rat 7 costs 80€ and the 9 goes for 100€.
The price difference isn't all that much so I figured if I'm gonna spend that kind of money on a rat I might aswell go with the rat 9.

My only concern is the cpu usage of this rat.. Could anyone with a rat 9 check his cpu usage when he/she has his rat setup at high dpi and is moving and clicking a lot? Please also mention your cpu type (I have an i7 [email protected])
The person(s) who can provide me with this information will have my eternal gratitude







. Thanks

edit: http://www.digitalversus.com/computer-mouse/cyborg-9-p11926/test.html in this review the reviewer states that cpu usage of the rat9 occasionally peaks up to 50% that's crazy in my book as there currently isn't one game on the market that pushes my cpu over 35% usage. If the information in this review is legit then I won't be buying the 9 as it will be a future handicap for my cpu.. On the other hand this might also explain why some people get mouse lag or unresponsiveness, maybe they are playing very demanding games on an older cpu like a q6600 and the CPU simply can't cope.

Anyway rat 9 owners please check your cpu usage and let us know


----------



## lasali

Help me!
I bought a RAT 7 mouse. But there is a large problem.
It does not work on my Verbatim Rapier Precision Gaming Pad. Many of the bug.
If you lift the mouse and then handing 1-2 seconds to respond, as this video:



Confused and felt compared to my logitech g5.

What kind of mouse pad works perfectly on the RAT 7 mouse? Preferably a hard plastic mouse pad like.

sorry for poor English


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Hmmm - it would be good to know what spec PC that reviewer is running and in what games he was seeing that CPU usage.

Point is, with your CPU you've got nothing to worry about - the report rate on all of the R.A.T.s is dynamic up to 1000Hz i.e. it adjusts depending on how fast you're moving the mouse. You'll only get 1000Hz out of it whilst you're moving it at top speed, with it reporting at an average of 500Hz most of the time. I just ran a quick test against two devices from our esteemed competition and just sat on my desktop with Outlook, Chrome and Live Messenger running (on a [email protected] - yes, I know, I need an upgrade) if I rapidly draw circles with the mice the other two were showing anything between 22 and 30% CPU usage (both locked to 1000Hz). The R.A.T.9 shows between 14 and 20%.


----------



## lasali

Anyone tried the RAT 7 on Razer ProSolution Pro Pad ?


----------



## Retne

To the MMO7 owners out there what mouse pad do you guys use and do you still have tracking issues with them?

I've noticed some random tracking problems with my current cloth pad and I'm wondering if there is some surface out there that could possibly cure the issue.


----------



## Winrahr

My DPI up button stopped working.... Then worked again while I was typing this post.









EDIT: Now it works at random. Sometimes it would work fine, other times it wouldn't respond, or jumps up 2 steps with one click


----------



## doninss

hi,

' had my rat 7 for a few months now. ' was my first non budget mouse, so i was basically blown away. people are always amazed when i show it to them (they're mostly hardware illiterate folk).

' applied friction material to the sides and to the DPI switch. two finger (thumb-finger) lift and DPI change much more positive now.

problems have been loss of axis (usually dirt/lint near eye), loss of connection (usually after long idle, unplug-replug usb connector solves).

it's not perfect by any means, but close enough for now. i've never been satisfied with my mouse surface (zero friction is my ideal) though. So i picked up a teflon cookie sheet at wally world (having read of good results elsewhere, and the price was right). house brand, ~ $5. it was good but not great. i polished it with a ceramic knife sharpening stone, and now it's great. smooth very low friction surface on the cheap. it will be cold come winter, but i need some padding/friction reduction for my carpal bone anyway, so gaming gloves are in my future.

mousing really is a joy now. not just gaming either. it's really amazing to me how much easier it is to point/click/drag in windows with a good mouse and near ideal surface.


----------



## DarkFury

Unhappy camper here...

The thumb "button 1" just broke on my relatively new MMO 7... First it was sticking and not clicking freely and then last night it popped off and I can't get the orange button back on to the mouse.

Oh geez... this sucks. I hope this is covered by the warranty. Sending in a ticket to wait and see.

I hope this is not gonna make me wish I had not bothered with this mouse... build quality on the buttons truly seem to be somewhat flimsy and not as solid as I was used to on my old Logitech G9 mouse. ( If logitech had ever made a G9 with more side buttons, I probably would have never switched mice....)


----------



## Mergatroid

Yeah, I also have a G9x and they're great mouses....


----------



## SeverIndread

New proud owner here of the MMO 7.

So what are the benefits of joining this club?

Also, I couldn't locate any official product registration page. Does it even exist?

And do you guys know if the twin-eye laser problems have been fixed? I recall with the Rat 7 and 9 models, lifting the mouse created issues, but was only partially solved by using a white mouse pad. Later on, they added some kind of lid or cover over the twin-eye, which covered half of it, it seems, which would help with the issues. Not sure if this is implemented in the MMO 7 or not. I'll be doing a ton of lifting since I got this for FPS gaming mostly.


----------



## Jixr

Question or RAT OSX users.

The DPI settings on OSX don't seem do do anything, the DPI button works as it should, ( changes DPI ) but the precision aim button does nothing.
( hackintosh )

Also, my palm rest thing slides around on its own, Basically it seems that the peg is slightly smaller than the hole, allowing it to wiggle a little bit. Thinking of putting some hot glue in the hole to keep it still.

Had the mouse for 6 months now, and aside from the palm rest, it seems to work fine ( XP has problems though ) and thats after using it at least 8 hours a day at work. Looking at the new Razer modular mouse, seems like a rat, but if its better built, i'm going to be all over it.


----------



## Talfrey

Hi. I'm glad there's a group for these mice, because I'm about to grab one.

I am looking at picking up either a Rat 7 or MMO 7 (not really interested in a Rat 9, wireless does nothing for me)

*BACK STORY, feel free to ignore:* I recently got my girlfriend a Rat 5 after her old mouse broke, and she and I both love the feel, I decided it's time to upgrade myself as well.

*The actual question:* I love the shape and feel of the standard rat, I wanted to know if any MMO 7 users ever found that the thumb buttons got in the way of holding the mouse comfortably.

Aside from that, what seems to be the general consensus on the better of the two?

Thanks so much for any and all responses! Even insults directed to my mother!

edit: Formatting


----------



## mrsarge

Hi all,

Just want to let you know that my replacement RAT9 arrived yesterday. I must admit that, with all the bad review of them customer support I've read before, I was sceptical. They are flawless !

They took two days to reply to my RMA request. My mouse took two days to get to their facility. They shipped it the same day and it arrived at my home on next day.

They didn't send me the same mouse, this one is like new!

Thank you Mad Catz


----------



## Retne

*@ServerIndread:* The MMO 7 still has horrible tracking issues. I lose an axis pretty regularly and have to pick up the mouse and set it back down again to get it to keep tracking. I also occasionally lose both axis and the mouse will just jiggle a little on screen when moving the mouse around. Honestly I would advise you to look for a different mouse until they actually get this under control because what's the point of having a mouse that randomly stops being a mouse?

*@Talfrey:* The thumb button placement on the MMO 7 is pretty great. I didn't really have any issues using the mouse as I normally would. You will have to get used to only putting your thumb in one spot when you pick the mouse up but I got used to it in a matter of hours.


----------



## SeverIndread

Thanks for responding -- I was hoping for an honest answer.

Do you know of any product registration for the MMO 7?

And are these tracking issues during lift noticeable on the desktop? Would the cursor show similar issues (jiggles, or loss of 1 axis)? I am currently NOT having these issues on the desktop with the MMO 7. Have yet to test in game.

I am using a Razer Scarab -- white mousepads are claimed to eliminate the issue.


----------



## Retne

I did test it on a white surface and had the same issues. I haven't given my desktop much of a try because I still have a g500 that tracks reliably. I'll probably try using it more when I get into another MMO or when GW2 finally releases. I should also probably note that it worked perfectly for about a week and then the tracking issues cropped up.

I don't know of any registration page for the MMO 7 but there could be one out there.


----------



## burgergetsbored

I remember researching the rat 5/7 for literally ages before I took the plunge and decided to buy one. Got it something like 2nd September 2011 and it's still working perfectly now. It's also worked perfectly on EVERY surface I've tried, which included an old wood gain desk (dark) and a lighter one, my uni desk which is just mass small spots sorta thing, a plain black fabric mouse mat and a custom printed on with a design I made which is kinda like an eclipse of many colours. They all track fine.

I will say if you are a lifter of the mouse in game that is a problem as it does fire up quite a bit, luckily I am not. It does react a fair bit to loud music, especially bass, I have my sub on the tab and it vibrates it a fair but so much it doesn't stop moving on the screen, but that's to be expected from a high DPI mouse and a sub woofer....


----------



## woll3

Has anyone tried out the new Rat 3 with ADNS-3090?


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retne*
> 
> The MMO 7 still has horrible tracking issues. I lose an axis pretty regularly and have to pick up the mouse and set it back down again to get it to keep tracking. I also occasionally lose both axis and the mouse will just jiggle a little on screen when moving the mouse around. Honestly I would advise you to look for a different mouse until they actually get this under control because what's the point of having a mouse that randomly stops being a mouse?


I have this exact same problem... I've seen my cursor move on screen while my mouse is standing still. I was like ... "What the..."


----------



## killertea

i don't have years to read all 195 pages so i'll get right to the point, past 4 days now my rat 7 mouse has been not working as in right click/ left click everything works but the x/y axis. now today when i was playing a game and my mouse stopped working i unplugged it and plugged it back in still no movement. went to my sister in laws laptop plug it in still not working. what is going on do i have to do a rma?


----------



## LfmC

Bought it (score one for good marketing...),
Loved it (... it really is a revolutionary design...),
Started having issues with it (...no amount of sexy looks can replace usability...),
Sold it (...and got a g9x. I love it to death and I'm never buying another hyped mouse again.)

Good luck to you all


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burgergetsbored*
> 
> I will say if you are a lifter of the mouse in game that is a problem as it does fire up quite a bit, luckily I am not. It does react a fair bit to loud music, especially bass, I have my sub on the tab and it vibrates it a fair but so much it doesn't stop moving on the screen, but that's to be expected from a high DPI mouse and a sub woofer....


Know that feel. I have a 12" sub, and when I crank the volume, I can't click on anything.


----------



## Mergatroid

It's too bad we can't take the guts from another mouse and install them inside a RAT.


----------



## SeverIndread

This should seem like an easy mod -- take a laser from another mouse and replace the one in the Rat 7 / MMO 7.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

It really isn't for a whole host of reasons but, long story short, there's more to it than just changing the sensor (plus an Avago sensor wouldn't fit).

I'll repeat my usual advice: give the sensor lens a good clean with a cotton bud (possibly lightly dipped in a light alcohol solution - but then make sure you dry the lens off afterwards) and make sure your desk/mat etc. are good and clean and free from dust/debris etc.

If you still get problems immediately after that then either return to the store for an exchange or submit a support ticket on our support site. If it doesn't happen immediately afterwards but does, say, a week later then give it a quick clean and see how you go.


----------



## avinin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> It really isn't for a whole host of reasons but, long story short, there's more to it than just changing the sensor (plus an Avago sensor wouldn't fit).
> I'll repeat my usual advice: give the sensor lens a good clean with a cotton bud (possibly lightly dipped in a light alcohol solution - but then make sure you dry the lens off afterwards) and make sure your desk/mat etc. are good and clean and free from dust/debris etc.
> If you still get problems immediately after that then either return to the store for an exchange or submit a support ticket on our support site. If it doesn't happen immediately afterwards but does, say, a week later then give it a quick clean and see how you go.


Rich, thanks you for joining OCN and answering the communities questions.

Are you guys planning to release any new mouse soon?
Using another OEM maybe? or sensor? How about force Phillips to fix thier sensor's 'side effects' now or later?


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> It really isn't for a whole host of reasons but, long story short, there's more to it than just changing the sensor (plus an Avago sensor wouldn't fit).
> I'll repeat my usual advice: give the sensor lens a good clean with a cotton bud (possibly lightly dipped in a light alcohol solution - but then make sure you dry the lens off afterwards) and make sure your desk/mat etc. are good and clean and free from dust/debris etc.
> If you still get problems immediately after that then either return to the store for an exchange or submit a support ticket on our support site. If it doesn't happen immediately afterwards but does, say, a week later then give it a quick clean and see how you go.


I'm quickly developing a LOVE/HATE relationship with this mouse...

Within 2 months... I'm already having these tracking issues myself. My mouse will jitter and move on its own...and sometimes it won't respond at all. I use an Xtrac gaming surface that is clean. New out of the box, it tracked perfectly... but now... very sketchy. I'll try cleaning it to see if that works.

I've already had my thumb button break off of mine as well (Button 1)... however I haven't sent it in for RMA yet since I'm currently very dependent on this mouse for my MMO gaming (currently SWTOR). I'm torn whether or not to give Cyborg another $130 for a second MMO knowing that I'll have to RMA the first one. If we can't get a handle on these tracking issues... well, it just sounds like alot of RMAing is in our futures with this product.

Now don't get me wrong, I love the concept and layout of this mouse, however certain things about "build quality" are starting to annoy me. Does anyone at Mad Catz take suggestions and comments such as these to heart? From the website, it is VERY difficult to get in touch with someone (as e-mail correspondence really doesn't convey the same feel of urgency here). For a premium product such as this, we expect premium service as well. I've even bought other controllers made by MadCatz before (as my son uses an MLG gamepad for his Xbox 360) and the build quality is excellent on that unit compared to it's relatively high cost...

Why does it feel that Cyborg kinda "cheaped out" on this mouse? In the long run, that is not gonna be a good thing... just saying. However we are kinda stuck since nobody else provides the ergonomic flexibility and button offerings that this product has... (but if it doesn't work properly, then that all might be for naught...)

Your thoughts?


----------



## flearider

anyone seen the rat 9 6400 dpi in the uk yet ??
i've tried ordering it 5 times off diffrent web sites .. all said not in stock yet .. even fighting for £100 back off one ..glad i payed with visa ..


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> It really isn't for a whole host of reasons but, long story short, there's more to it than just changing the sensor (plus an Avago sensor wouldn't fit).
> I'll repeat my usual advice: give the sensor lens a good clean with a cotton bud (possibly lightly dipped in a light alcohol solution - but then make sure you dry the lens off afterwards) and make sure your desk/mat etc. are good and clean and free from dust/debris etc.
> If you still get problems immediately after that then either return to the store for an exchange or submit a support ticket on our support site. If it doesn't happen immediately afterwards but does, say, a week later then give it a quick clean and see how you go.


Personally I have very few tracking problems, only a real occasional one, and almost never in games. Main problem I have is when the bass is cranked.


----------



## Mergatroid

@DarkFury

I've been there with the RAT 9. I've had all the same problems. I would lose an axis and the mouse got completely unusable. It ended up in my drawer. Finally, I took it to work to test it and it functioned perfectly for weeks. Finally it started acting wonky again, only this time the laser really was dirty (I got a big wad of dust out from my dirty work bench). I cleaned it and took it home. I haven't had a single problem with it since. Very strange considering I had cleaned it often at home. I was convinced I was having WiFi interference problems, but now I see others having the exact same symptom with the wired mice.

This is about my 8th laser mouse, and it's the only one that would get dirty enough to act up (if it was being caused by dirt in my case). I do love the mouse, in fact so much that I have a new G9x AND a new Corsair M90 in my drawer that are only being used as backups in case my RAT acts up again.

I feel for you with all the problems you're having. I can definitely relate. When it's working perfectly, it _is_ a great mouse though.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Just a further point on tracking issues (and I should have really mentioned this too) please read my post here on Hardforum about tracking and surfaces with the Twin Eye sensor. DarkFury, your tracking may have gone downhill because, through use, your surface may no longer be scattering/reflecting light in the IR spectrum as well any more. I'm not sure exactly which Xtrac surface you've got and what it's made of, but it is possible that it might need a clean. If it's one of those surfaces that isn't that great in the first place for reflecting IR light then it might only take a small amount of dirt/sweat/whatever to tip it over the edge into bad performance territory.

And please, before anyone starts getting offended and thinking I'm accusing them of being dirty: I'm not. We're all human beings and we all sweat and produce grease from our skin - over time anything that you run your hands over continually will build up a patina of grease: it's unavoidable.

Something else to try as well if you're not sure if your surface is any good at reflecting IR light: use the R.A.T. on a piece of plain white paper. If you've still got problems on that (and you have cleaned the lens) then there's probably something wrong with the mouse.

Finally, there's nothing cheap on the R.A.T. or M.M.O. mice. We strive very hard to ensure that the materials and construction are of a very high quality. Even with the most stringent quality checks however, you will still get issues once products get into the public domain - every mass produced product in the world has some level of failure rate - so in those instances we can offer an RMA.


----------



## DarkFury

The Xtrac pad I have is brand new as well... purchased on 4/12/12 (I bought it right after I got my MMO 7). It is one of these...

XTRAC PADS Ripper XXL Mouse Pad










Brand spankin' new pad... but I hear what you are saying. I'll try to swab my mouse and clean the pad some more to see if the problems go away. BTW.. are you saying that this mouse works better on a light surface rather than a dark surface? If so, then please point me in the direction of the best surface mat to use with this mouse. Hell, for as much as I've already invested in it, what is a few more $$$ if that really will fix the issue...

Honestly, I might be a fool... since I've already ordered a 2nd MMO 7 to replace the one I currently have so that I won't have any downtime with my games when I send the first one back for RMA.

I guess I'm just a sucker for punishment if that one develops the same problems (keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't).

On a second side note... it really would be nice if the software developers for the MMO 7 would come up with a way to de-activate the action lock buttons. That one feature really does get annoying while playing. I just want to turn it off, but I can't. Guess I'll keep my fingers crossed for that one as well...


----------



## avinin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Just a further point on tracking issues (and I should have really mentioned this too) please read my post here on Hardforum about tracking and surfaces with the Twin Eye sensor. DarkFury, your tracking may have gone downhill because, through use, your surface may no longer be scattering/reflecting light in the IR spectrum as well any more. I'm not sure exactly which Xtrac surface you've got and what it's made of, but it is possible that it might need a clean. If it's one of those surfaces that isn't that great in the first place for reflecting IR light then it might only take a small amount of dirt/sweat/whatever to tip it over the edge into bad performance territory.
> And please, before anyone starts getting offended and thinking I'm accusing them of being dirty: I'm not. We're all human beings and we all sweat and produce grease from our skin - over time anything that you run your hands over continually will build up a patina of grease: it's unavoidable.
> Something else to try as well if you're not sure if your surface is any good at reflecting IR light: use the R.A.T. on a piece of plain white paper. If you've still got problems on that (and you have cleaned the lens) then there's probably something wrong with the mouse.
> Finally, there's nothing cheap on the R.A.T. or M.M.O. mice. We strive very hard to ensure that the materials and construction are of a very high quality. Even with the most stringent quality checks however, you will still get issues once products get into the public domain - every mass produced product in the world has some level of failure rate - so in those instances we can offer an RMA.


y do u ignore man


----------



## DarkFury

I cleaned my mouse with alcohol and a q-tip... and wiped my mat. I even put a piece of paper down and moused over it.

Mouse worked fine for about an hour then started skipping and jittering again. Honestly, I don't know what else to say about it.


----------



## Retne

I'm right there with you DarkFury. I've reverted back to my g500 myself. I'll give the MMO7 one more try during the next GW2 beta weekend but if it starts acting up on me again I'm going to look for someone who wants a lightly used MMO7 and replace it with something else. I've cleaned the laser with q-tips and tried multiple surfaces to have it gimp out on me before I'm even done with a play session.

I really wish this mouse worked too. The button layout is pretty great except for those click lock buttons. If the damn thing would just track I would be a very happy customer. As it stands I think I'll be very cautious of any mouse from Mad Catz just like I'm very cautious with Razer mice from this point forward.


----------



## Mergatroid

RMA time guys.


----------



## DarkFury

Here is a pic of my 2 MMO 7s...

Broken one on the right... Just sent it back for RMA.










Now I suppose Defiler can add me to the club... especially with 2 of them.


----------



## Defiler

List updated. DarkFury, you are our first dual welding M.M.O. 7 owner.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> It's too bad we can't take the guts from another mouse and install them inside a RAT.


cybor is changing the sensor in the RAT3

maybe RAT5 AND 7 will follow ??


----------



## Mergatroid

Would be nice.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> cybor is changing the sensor in the RAT3
> maybe RAT5 AND 7 will follow ??


i hope it performs quite well first before they do anything else









i am alternately using 3 mice for the past month, a g700, a $20 microsoft mouse and the rat9. the g700 and cheap m$ mouse performs perfectly without me cleaning it for a whole month (hell, the microsoft mouse was in the storage for more than a year and it still performs very well without cleaning it). but i keep getting performance issues with the rat9 every few days. cleaning it sometimes helps, sometimes it doesnt. i was about to buy a rat 7 mmo but looks like nothing much changed because that is also having sensor/tracking issues.

i really hope the new sensor on rat 3 works.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i really hope the new sensor on rat 3 works.


Its actually the ADNS-3090, the one from Zowie Am, CM Storm Spawn and Roccat Savu.


----------



## lazarvd

Hello everyone I just bought a rat 7 6400DPI and I have a problem every time when i restart my computer mouse stop working, in fact work but with a lot skiping ,jumping all over the screen :S and i need every time to unplug and plug mouse to get it work ofter that he work normal.I have windows 7 64bit. Does anyone know what the problem is ?


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks I also have a question

What is the difference between R.A.T. 7 and R.A.T. 7 infection?


----------



## Fletcherea

My poor old RAT 9 is going to pieces on me, and only had it since christmas. The back button mutli clicks now, the dpi button get randomly activated from mouse clicks, and the cursor will just "grind" sometimes now, think it's rma time


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> My poor old RAT 9 is going to pieces on me, and only had it since christmas. The back button mutli clicks now, the dpi button get randomly activated from mouse clicks, and the cursor will just "grind" sometimes now, think it's rma time


It is. Hope it goes well for you. It did for me and my R.A.T. 7 a while ago.


----------



## Fletcherea

Good to hear it went well for ya, bad to hear it happened though, reassures me though that it should go smoothly =)


----------



## lazy1

Just got a mmo7 today, I have a regular rat 7 6400 dpi to compare it with. The mmo 7 is ok but whenever I left or right click the cursor jumps a few pixels this is very annoying and isn't there with the regular rat 7 who has a very firm click. When I click the mmo 7 I feel the click resonating through the body of the mouse and the cursor skips.. This leads me to believe that there is something fishy going on with the build quality of the mmo 7. I'm affraid I'll have to stick with my rat because I can't deal with losing this much accuracy.


----------



## lazy1

actually the cursor jitters all over the place while clicking, it's not just a few pixels. It easily travels an inch over 5 clicks


----------



## lazy1

Found the cause, the teflon feet underneath the pinky rest is about 2.5x thicker then those of the rat 7 6400dpi. The feet under the thumb rest have the same thickness on both models. By changing this they made the mouse less precise when using the pinky rest because of the slight imbalance.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazy1*
> 
> Found the cause, the teflon feet underneath the pinky rest is about 2.5x thicker then those of the rat 7 6400dpi. The feet under the thumb rest have the same thickness on both models. By changing this they made the mouse less precise when using the pinky rest because of the slight imbalance.


Sand it down.


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, triple post:


----------



## cravinmild

Anyone else loving the lock buttons on the mmo7 when playing Diablo 3, freaking godsend imo. I fingers hurt and then i remember to lock the mouse and wow, no more pain. The profile for D3 is also pretty amazing, cant play without it. Wife still hates the thing, i see her frown when she has to touch it but the kid gets me to set the profile for d3 every time she plays.

+10 for the mmo7


----------



## Paliosh

Hello, today arrive my new R.a.t. 7 contagion but i was surprised when the led indicator for profiles does't work. Actually it work but does't want to chenge the led to blue and purple when changing profiles. I am with Windows 7 64bit version, i really need a solution for this problem. Thx verry much.


----------



## Acefire

Worst Build Quality of Any mouse ever. Upon dissembling this mouse, one can find very cheaply made components that are obviously going to break. I used mine for about 3-4 months before the buttons began breaking and not working.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Anyone else loving the lock buttons on the mmo7 when playing Diablo 3, freaking godsend imo. I fingers hurt and then i remember to lock the mouse and wow, no more pain. The profile for D3 is also pretty amazing, cant play without it. Wife still hates the thing, i see her frown when she has to touch it but the kid gets me to set the profile for d3 every time she plays.
> +10 for the mmo7


I gave my diablo finger a a few good workouts before they released it. It's in pretty good shape now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Worst Build Quality of Any mouse ever. Upon dissembling this mouse, one can find very cheaply made components that are obviously going to break. I used mine for about 3-4 months before the buttons began breaking and not working.


Obviously you haven't used very many mice then. I could pick out lots of mice over the years that are way cheaper in build quality than this mouse is. I've owned mine for over a year (RAT 9) and nothing has broken on it. Of course, some people are rougher on things than other people are...


----------



## cravinmild

when things are mass produced your going to get some items that miss the mark. Perhaps the worker was having a bad day and just didnt care, you unit happened to be on their table at that moment. I can say that both the rat 7 i had and my current mmo7 are excelent builds. I hate being the one to get the junk unit. My Seasonic 1000p (very expensive) ran for all of 5 mins before giving up the ghost, sucked but what do ya do...RMA and hope it dont happen again.


----------



## z7x

Today, left mouse button started playing up and kept getting stuck depressed








I was really really annoyed when I had to rip the damn thing apart. I decided to fiddle with the button itself and took it apart too. I've had a similar problem with my MX Revolution before, the left mouse button was registering one press as a double press. In both cases I bended those small metal parts a little to make them a little bit more stiffer.

So far it works fine.








I had to use a solder to remove the smaller (red) switch





Anyone knows if I can get those switches somewhere online?


----------



## Buky92

I'm not able to download any software for my new M.M.O 7, can anybody help me?


----------



## cravinmild

it should be in their main site... hang on, ill have a looky

http://www.cyborggaming.com/download.htm

perhaps site maintance or something is preventing a dl right now, no probs for me though. If its still an issue ill see if i can upload the files for ya


----------



## Phelan

I have a RAT 7 6400 DPI model. Bought it at Best Buy because I was impatient. I plan to get the Albino edition later to better match my rig. I've had mine for about 2 months and I'm very pleased with it.
Also pictured is my Azio Levetron Mech4 mechanical gaming keyboard (a nicve match if I do say so myself).


----------



## z7x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z7x*
> 
> That's mine and I just ordered online this mat:
> 
> Roccat Taito Shiny Gaming Mouse


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z7x*
> 
> And that's my new mat. It's huuuge. I might cut it a little bit :>


Just wanted to update my mouse pics a little


----------



## Fletcherea

*edit* ghetto double posting internet of mine =D


----------



## Fletcherea

Bah, been all week and still no progress in my support ticket, trying to get an rma.

I'm going back to simple next mouse time lol


----------



## Buky92

Yea every time i try to download the Windows 7 64bit software it just goes to a blank internet page.


----------



## Buky92

@cravinmild

I cant pm you again, My email is [email protected]


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buky92*
> 
> @cravinmild
> I cant pm you again, My email is [email protected]


Bulky, if you send me an email I can email you the software.
[email protected]


----------



## Buky92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Bulky, if you send me an email I can email you the software.
> [email protected]


I emailed you. Is it sad that I was talking to a live chat person on the cyborg site about this, they told me to give them a "sec" and they never came back over an hour.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> There's an edit button so you don't have to leave multiple posts.


Haha now i see that XD


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buky92*
> 
> @cravinmild
> I cant pm you again, My email is [email protected]


There's an edit button so you don't have to leave multiple posts.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buky92*
> 
> I emailed you. Is it sad that I was talking to a live chat person on the cyborg site about this, they told me to give them a "sec" and they never came back over an hour.
> Haha now i see that XD


I just got home; I'm sending the email now. The files were too big to send as attachments so I had to send them via skydrive or something like that. They're still uploading but you'l get the email soon.


----------



## SuperSimple

Hey guys. I just got a rat 9 last week. It keeps going into deep sleep every minute and requires a click of a button and a few seconds to wake up. This is WHILE I'm still using it... So I'm like surfing the web with it and it dies while I'm still using it. I haven't found anyone else with this problem.

I've updated drivers, tried it on 3 other laptops besides my pc and the problem still persists. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## gow3

I'm planning to buy the RAT 7. Is it good for it's price?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSimple*
> 
> Hey guys. I just got a rat 9 last week. It keeps going into deep sleep every minute and requires a click of a button and a few seconds to wake up. This is WHILE I'm still using it... So I'm like surfing the web with it and it dies while I'm still using it. I haven't found anyone else with this problem.
> I've updated drivers, tried it on 3 other laptops besides my pc and the problem still persists. Any advice would be appreciated.


I have the RAT 9, and it's not supposed to do that. I'm afraid your looking at an RMA. It shouldn't go to sleep until after about 20 minutes of inactivity.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSimple*
> 
> Hey guys. I just got a rat 9 last week. It keeps going into deep sleep every minute and requires a click of a button and a few seconds to wake up. This is WHILE I'm still using it... So I'm like surfing the web with it and it dies while I'm still using it. I haven't found anyone else with this problem.
> I've updated drivers, tried it on 3 other laptops besides my pc and the problem still persists. Any advice would be appreciated.


I would uninstall and reinstall the drivers a few times, in Administrator mode. I know it sounds funny but I had a sticky mouse when I first got mine and I did this and after a few tries and reboots it worked fine. Now I've had it about 3 months with no issues.


----------



## djriful

For the love of god why there are so many version of RAT? Are there any product comparison website? I don't even know which one to look for.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> For the love of god why there are so many version of RAT? Are there any product comparison website? I don't even know which one to look for.


Rat 7. Rat 7 white if you like white. Rat MMO 7 if you play mmo's.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> For the love of god why there are so many version of RAT? Are there any product comparison website? I don't even know which one to look for.
> 
> 
> 
> Rat 7. Rat 7 white if you like white. Rat MMO 7 if you play mmo's.
Click to expand...

Under the same series "7" are just color differences? except for the mmo one.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Under the same series "7" are just color differences? except for the mmo one.


There is an older 5600 DPI version and a newer 6400 DPI version. You don't need the extra DPI but I believe the new one still has a better quality sensor, but I could be talking in the dark on that one. Somebody should order the white RAT 7 and trade me (I have the black one). I'd pay a fair premium for the switch...


----------



## DarkFury

Honestly, I wish I could disable the "action lock" buttons on my MMO 7 right now...

I just wonder who's bright idea at Cyborg it was to have a button like that, positioned where it currently is that can't be deactivated... SO ANNOYING!!!

Seriously, I think they need to address this issue... maybe find someway to bypass those buttons so you can turn them off permanently or something (if you choose to do so...) Those suckers really can get you killed when you accidentally click on them in the middle of intense gaming.


----------



## Mergatroid

Lol, just a couple of pages back one fellow was praising the lock buttons for use in Diablo 3.

Too bad we can't try out mice for a few days before we purchase them.


----------



## cravinmild

Dont get me wrong, fps it can get u killed but for a MMO they are a god send. There was mention by cyborg about working to have them disabled if you wanted.but it was very difficult to do from a technical sand point and would take time


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Lol, just a couple of pages back one fellow was praising the lock buttons for use in Diablo 3.
> Too bad we can't try out mice for a few days before we purchase them.


Those 2 buttons aren't a "deal breaker" for me... but they do lead to much frustration. Kinda like having a flaw in the paint of an amazing sportscar.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Dont get me wrong, fps it can get u killed but for a MMO they are a god send. There was mention by cyborg about working to have them disabled if you wanted.but it was very difficult to do from a technical sand point and would take time


When did they say that?

And BTW... even in an MMO, I find them annoying since right in the middle of a PvP match, my button locks and I go running out of control while getting shot to pieces by my enemy... I look down an my mouse is glowing blue/green (where it is usually orange)... then comes the DOH!!!!

Or while performing a "raid dance" where specific movement is required.... one wrong move and you are dead... action button locks and the raid is a wipe... everyone blames you. True suckage...

Seriously, if I could disable them, i surely would. They are just located in a very bad spot.. that's all.


----------



## gow3

Getting my Cyborg RAT 7 in 2 days


----------



## gow3

Right now I've got a Razer Goliathus with it. Should I change the mouse pad as well?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gow3*
> 
> Right now I've got a Razer Goliathus with it. Should I change the mouse pad as well?


Should be fine.


----------



## Skull3h

Hi,

Kinda late joining just got my RAT 9 yesterday all seems to work fine but for some reason I have 2 problems....

1/ DPI can be changed in the software and it works but it defaults back to factory settings when software is closed, is this correct?

2/ Profiles showing as loaded and created a test one, this works in the OS ( OS X ) but when I go into a game the side buttons do not work.

Apart from that I have some work to do getting it tweaked the way I want guess I will figure out the issues I have so far I am happy comfort wise and OH MY its good for rail gun shots!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skull3h*
> 
> Hi,
> Kinda late joining just got my RAT 9 yesterday all seems to work fine but for some reason I have 2 problems....
> 1/ DPI can be changed in the software and it works but it defaults back to factory settings when software is closed, is this correct?
> 2/ Profiles showing as loaded and created a test one, this works in the OS ( OS X ) but when I go into a game the side buttons do not work.
> Apart from that I have some work to do getting it tweaked the way I want guess I will figure out the issues I have so far I am happy comfort wise and OH MY its good for rail gun shots!


I don't know if the software looks the same on OSX or not but after you set the dpi and profiles there's button in the top right that says "activate" or something like that (my PC is in pieces at tw moment so I can't check). Make sure you're hitting this button before you close out the software.


----------



## Skull3h

Yes doing that but the button does not seem to do that much


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skull3h*
> 
> Yes doing that but the button does not seem to do that much


Hmm... Does te program minimize into the system tray or a tab? You may have to leave it running and minimized...


----------



## Skull3h

Got it working by leaving the software running in the background, not Ideal but as its the 1.1.30 beta will wait for them to improve it


----------



## joejoesoft

I just bought at RAT 7 to replace my Logitech G9 about 4 days ago. The only thing that I felt was missing was the automatic profile switching that the G9 had. I didn't know the software was missing this feature when I bought it, but lucky for me writing utilities has been a hobby of mine decades. So, I wrote my own program (released as freeware) to do the task called *RatTrap*: http://www.joejoesoft.com/vcms/152/

I'm not sure which models of the mouse it will work with, but I'm pretty sure that any model that uses the "ProfilerU.exe" system tray program will work. I've only been able to test this on Win7-64, so there may be issues on 32 bit machines that I'll need to fix.


----------



## joejoesoft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> For the love of god why there are so many version of RAT? Are there any product comparison website? I don't even know which one to look for.


I found the best comparison matrix here (scroll down a bit): http://www.amazon.com/Cyborg-R-A-T-7-Gaming-Mouse-MAC/dp/B003CP0BHM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339886421&sr=8-1&keywords=rat+7

It's funny that you can't find the same thing at the Cyborg website itself.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joejoesoft*
> 
> I just bought at RAT 7 to replace my Logitech G9 about 4 days ago. The only thing that I felt was missing was the automatic profile switching that the G9 had. I didn't know the software was missing this feature when I bought it, but lucky for me writing utilities has been a hobby of mine decades. So, I wrote my own program (released as freeware) to do the task called *RatTrap*: http://www.joejoesoft.com/vcms/152/
> I'm not sure which models of the mouse it will work with, but I'm pretty sure that any model that uses the "ProfilerU.exe" system tray program will work. I've only been able to test this on Win7-64, so there may be issues on 32 bit machines that I'll need to fix.


Might have to try that. Looks cool.


----------



## gow3

Just got the mouse yesterday! Loving the weights, customizable pinky and thumb rests







No more sweaty hands xD


----------



## gow3

DAMN! Never thought the DPI would be toooooooo high even on the second level. Still trying to get used to it, for the cursor only, it's fine, but for gaming, I'm using the 1st level


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> When did they say that?
> And BTW... even in an MMO, I find them annoying since right in the middle of a PvP match, my button locks and I go running out of control while getting shot to pieces by my enemy... I look down an my mouse is glowing blue/green (where it is usually orange)... then comes the DOH!!!!
> Or while performing a "raid dance" where specific movement is required.... one wrong move and you are dead... action button locks and the raid is a wipe... everyone blames you. True suckage...
> Seriously, if I could disable them, i surely would. They are just located in a very bad spot.. that's all.


Posted this up in the comments on the blog last week - just in case you haven't seen it, here's a copy and paste:

So here's the link for the firmware updater - it includes a video detailing how to use it but it should be pretty self-explanatory. Please note that for now this is for *Windows Vista and 7 users only* - XP and Mac users can take their M.M.O.7 to a Windows Vista/7 PC, install the M.M.O.7 drivers and the updater, update their mouse and then bring it back to their computer though.

ftp://ftp.saitek.com/pub/software/MMO7_UpdateTool_Setup.zip

We're pushing this out now and will follow up with the update to the programming software that will then enable you to program the Action Lock buttons - when that's released then we'll do a full blog post about it but we wanted to get this to you ASAP and not having you waiting whilst the updated software also gets finalised through testing.

Here's a list of FAQs to go along with this release:

*Important Points*

M.M.O.7 drivers must be installed on your system before you run the updater.
Do not unplug the M.M.O.7 from your computer during the update process.
Do not reboot or power down your computer during the update process.
Do not close the program during the update process.

*FAQs

What do I do if I accidentally unplug the M.M.O.7 during the update process?*

If you unplug the device during an update it will remain in limbo and not function at all. The program will alert you that an error has occurred and will prompt you to reconnect the device. Once you have reconnected the device you will need to press TAB on your keyboard to highlight the available update option, and then press ENTER to restart the process.

*What do I do if I accidentally reboot my system during the update process?*

Restarting Windows will also trap your mouse in the limbo status. To rescue it, use your keyboard to navigate your Start > Programs menu and rerun the update tool. Press TAB on your keyboard to highlight the available update option, and then press ENTER to restart the process. If the percentage indicator stays at 0% you may need to unplug and replug the USB connector, then restart the update process.

*What do I do if I close the application during the update process?*

The update program will not allow you to close it during the update process. If the program closes unexpectedly, follow the steps from FAQs 2 and 3.

*The update has completed successfully, but my mouse cursor will not move, how do I fix this?*

If at any point after an update, the mouse comes back and the sensor does not respond (but the buttons and LEDs do), simply unplug and replug the USB to get full functionality.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Posted this up in the comments on the blog last week - just in case you haven't seen it, here's a copy and paste:
> So here's the link for the firmware updater - it includes a video detailing how to use it but it should be pretty self-explanatory. Please note that for now this is for *Windows Vista and 7 users only* - XP and Mac users can take their M.M.O.7 to a Windows Vista/7 PC, install the M.M.O.7 drivers and the updater, update their mouse and then bring it back to their computer though.
> ftp://ftp.saitek.com/pub/software/MMO7_UpdateTool_Setup.zip
> We're pushing this out now and will follow up with the update to the programming software that will then enable you to program the Action Lock buttons - when that's released then we'll do a full blog post about it but we wanted to get this to you ASAP and not having you waiting whilst the updated software also gets finalised through testing.
> Here's a list of FAQs to go along with this release:
> *Important Points*
> M.M.O.7 drivers must be installed on your system before you run the updater.
> Do not unplug the M.M.O.7 from your computer during the update process.
> Do not reboot or power down your computer during the update process.
> Do not close the program during the update process.
> *FAQs
> What do I do if I accidentally unplug the M.M.O.7 during the update process?*
> If you unplug the device during an update it will remain in limbo and not function at all. The program will alert you that an error has occurred and will prompt you to reconnect the device. Once you have reconnected the device you will need to press TAB on your keyboard to highlight the available update option, and then press ENTER to restart the process.
> *What do I do if I accidentally reboot my system during the update process?*
> Restarting Windows will also trap your mouse in the limbo status. To rescue it, use your keyboard to navigate your Start > Programs menu and rerun the update tool. Press TAB on your keyboard to highlight the available update option, and then press ENTER to restart the process. If the percentage indicator stays at 0% you may need to unplug and replug the USB connector, then restart the update process.
> *What do I do if I close the application during the update process?*
> The update program will not allow you to close it during the update process. If the program closes unexpectedly, follow the steps from FAQs 2 and 3.
> *The update has completed successfully, but my mouse cursor will not move, how do I fix this?*
> If at any point after an update, the mouse comes back and the sensor does not respond (but the buttons and LEDs do), simply unplug and replug the USB to get full functionality.


Thanks... I'll take a look at this when I get home later today .


----------



## DarkFury

Woot! Thank you so much for that link to disable the Action buttons!

The software installed easily... I even watched the included video. Thanks again for addressing this issue here...


----------



## chino1974

Hey guys I've had my RAT 7 for a few months now and I Love It!!! I really don't even use it for it's intended purpose when gaming because I use an Xbox 360 controller mostly but I mostly use it when I need to do sniper shots and stuff that needs a more controlled movement. The main reason I got it was it's looks. Ever since I saw the RAT 7 I wanted one. Everyone who comes in my house and sees my rig and perephial set-up instantly start asking all kinds of questions. But the most attention I get is aimed towards the RAT 7 "What the hell is that thing" is the question I get the most. Lol!! Anyways here's a pic of my RAT 7 and can someone tell me how I can get the sig to copy and paste? I tried it and it wont let me. Or do I have to wait for someone to send it to me first?


----------



## Samurai237

A couple of days ago I got a message when booting up my PC saying something about my Cyborg Rat software not working anymore.

Didn't really read what it said but I recently discovered that I can't find the software for the mouse any where in the toolbar where it previously was located.

I can neither find the software in the installation folder nor getting it working again by installing it again.

What might the solution be?


----------



## Phelan

@Chino, that looks good







. I matched mine with an Azio Levetron Mech4.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai237*
> 
> A couple of days ago I got a message when booting up my PC saying something about my Cyborg Rat software not working anymore.
> Didn't really read what it said but I recently discovered that I can't find the software for the mouse any where in the toolbar where it previously was located.
> I can neither find the software in the installation folder nor getting it working again by installing it again.
> What might the solution be?


Software should be here:

C:\Program Files\SmartTechnology\Software

If you've got nothing there then let us know which version of Windows you're running.


----------



## chino1974

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> @Chino, that looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I matched mine with an Azio Levetron Mech4.






Yeah I saw your set-up a few post back. I think your set-up is sick. I love that keyboard you have. I wanted something alil diferent for a keyboard but my budget and lack of patience ended up getting the best of me so I went with the Logitech G510. It's a pretty nice keyboard no complaints as of yet with it. And definitely no complaints about my RAT 7


----------



## chino1974

Guys how do I get the Cyborg Rat Pack sig? I tried to copy and paste it but it doesn't work like that.


----------



## Samurai237

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Software should be here:
> C:\Program Files\SmartTechnology\Software
> If you've got nothing there then let us know which version of Windows you're running.


Wow, thanks dude! I was browsing my C drive and found the "Saitek" folder only containing a "profile editor".dll file which made me thought that there was no mouse software installed.

Saitek makes some Cyborg products which made me believe that the Cyborg Rat was a Saitek product but I just remembered that it is a Mad Catz product, right?

Anyway, I found the Smart Technology folder containing the software.

Thanks again!


----------



## Mergatroid

Mad Catz purchased Saitek. They're the same company now.


----------



## MoMann

Do you guys think the R.A.T. 7 feels cheap, I was going to get it but now im unsure.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> Do you guys think the R.A.T. 7 feels cheap, I was going to get it but now im unsure.


Not at all. Very strurdy.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> Do you guys think the R.A.T. 7 feels cheap, I was going to get it but now im unsure.


One of the best quality mouse I've ever used. I love this thing!


----------



## MoMann

How long have you had it?

EDIT: Also do you know how it compairs to the mamba


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> How long have you had it?
> EDIT: Also do you know how it compairs to the mamba


I've had mine for a little over 3 months and it still looks and feels brand new. My brother has the Razer Naga and I don't like it that much. too light for my liking and kinda plasticy feeling.


----------



## MoMann

Yeah I think I might get it but one think I hate is that it does not light up, that may be the only thing keeping me from buying it, but I may just have to settle.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> Yeah I think I might get it but one think I hate is that it does not light up, that may be the only thing keeping me from buying it, but I may just have to settle.


You want your mouse to "light up"?

If so, get an MMO 7... they have lights on the mouse.


----------



## cravinmild

Yes but not just any lights. The lights on the mmo7 can be changed to any color you want using the software. Mines default


----------



## mmodanone

Hey all, I think the rat series looks awesome and will be purchasing one tomorrow.

However first, I was hoping if one of you kind rat folk might be able to share some cheese. I can't decide between the rat 7/9 and the mmo 7. I'd prefer a rat 7/9 as it doesn't have the lock on buttons which i dont need or the 5d button (which I'm guessing is like an old sony ericsson mobile phone joystick, which I found annoying on my old phone and cant be any better on the side of a mouse) and you can adjust the thumb direction, plus it plain just looks better imho







But the mmo 7 simply has more buttons. Basically I will be using it for graphics, not games, and want to be able to have a mouse button shortcut for shift, ctrl and alt. But as you can't reconfigure the aim button and from what I can see there are only 2 other buttons but I need 3. I'll be using side scroll, mode button and also use the scroll/middle button. Is there another button I can use for the 3rd on the rat 7 or 9? Or do I just have to go for the mmo 7? I've searched the net for ages but the info is limited. 6 programmable buttons. fine I get that. but which ones are they, what ones count and what dont. Wish they'd just spell it out in plain english and list all the buttons lol. Any help much appreciated!


----------



## mmodanone

Hey all, hoping one of you kind rat folk can share some cheese. I'd prefer a rat 7 or 9 to an mmo 7. But aside from the mode button, aim button, scroll click and side scroll I'd like 3 more buttons to map shift, ctrl and alt to, without having to change modes. is this possible, I cant for the life of me find a list of the buttons. It says theres 6 buttons, but does this include things like the side scroll and mode button? Any feedback will recieve great karma


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

My R.A.T 5 just died after 5 months







Have you seen how weak the main switchs are?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> Yeah I think I might get it but one think I hate is that it does not light up, that may be the only thing keeping me from buying it, but I may just have to settle.


I bought the first Mamba. I didn't like it at all and returned it.

As @Phelan mentioned, it felt too light and plasticy. I didn't like the charging cable that felt like the connector would break every time I tried to plug it in. Mice that use a cable to charge just don't get "wireless". The battery only lasted five hours, I spent just as much time corded charging the battery as I did cordless. The lights were about the only thing good about that mouse.

I picked the RAT 9 because it has a sweet design, it's heavy (and you can make it heavier with the included weights), it has two LiIon batteries that last eight hours and charge in three so you always have a fully charged battery to swap out. It's easy to swap the battery (at least I find it so), and it has the thumb wheel which I use for side scrolling. Of course the adjustability helped a lot too.

If you want a less costly alternative, then get the RAT 7. It has all the same features, but it's wired.

Both mice have four red LEDs on the side to tell you which DPI setting you're using, and they also have a small button to the left of the LMB that lights up red, blue or purple to tell you which shift level you're in.

Don't purchase an expensive mouse based on it lighting up. Note that I think there is a newer Mamba out that could be better than the first one, but if it still uses a cord for charging I would give it a pass myself.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmodanone*
> 
> Hey all, I think the rat series looks awesome and will be purchasing one tomorrow.
> However first, I was hoping if one of you kind rat folk might be able to share some cheese. I can't decide between the rat 7/9 and the mmo 7. I'd prefer a rat 7/9 as it doesn't have the lock on buttons which i dont need or the 5d button (which I'm guessing is like an old sony ericsson mobile phone joystick, which I found annoying on my old phone and cant be any better on the side of a mouse) and you can adjust the thumb direction, plus it plain just looks better imho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the mmo 7 simply has more buttons. Basically I will be using it for graphics, not games, and want to be able to have a mouse button shortcut for shift, ctrl and alt. But as you can't reconfigure the aim button and from what I can see there are only 2 other buttons but I need 3. I'll be using side scroll, mode button and also use the scroll/middle button. Is there another button I can use for the 3rd on the rat 7 or 9? Or do I just have to go for the mmo 7? I've searched the net for ages but the info is limited. 6 programmable buttons. fine I get that. but which ones are they, what ones count and what dont. Wish they'd just spell it out in plain english and list all the buttons lol. Any help much appreciated!


You can reconfigure the precision aim - it was a driver update made a couple of months back both my old 5600dpi and new 6400dpi rat7's have it, you'd have the precision aim and the two thumb buttons (beneath the side scroll) to program on the 7 and 9 if I'm understanding correctly.


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> You want your mouse to "light up"?
> If so, get an MMO 7... they have lights on the mouse.


Yep im getting that one.


----------



## cravinmild

good choice, i like mine.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Yes but not just any lights. The lights on the mmo7 can be changed to any color you want using the software. Mines default


I guess I value function over form...

/shrug.... to each his/her own.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmodanone*
> 
> Hey all, I think the rat series looks awesome and will be purchasing one tomorrow.
> However first, I was hoping if one of you kind rat folk might be able to share some cheese. I can't decide between the rat 7/9 and the mmo 7. I'd prefer a rat 7/9 as it doesn't have the lock on buttons which i dont need or the 5d button (which I'm guessing is like an old sony ericsson mobile phone joystick, which I found annoying on my old phone and cant be any better on the side of a mouse) and you can adjust the thumb direction, plus it plain just looks better imho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the mmo 7 simply has more buttons. Basically I will be using it for graphics, not games, and want to be able to have a mouse button shortcut for shift, ctrl and alt. But as you can't reconfigure the aim button and from what I can see there are only 2 other buttons but I need 3. I'll be using side scroll, mode button and also use the scroll/middle button. Is there another button I can use for the 3rd on the rat 7 or 9? Or do I just have to go for the mmo 7? I've searched the net for ages but the info is limited. 6 programmable buttons. fine I get that. but which ones are they, what ones count and what dont. Wish they'd just spell it out in plain english and list all the buttons lol. Any help much appreciated!


BTW.. on the MMO 7, you can now disable the action lock buttons so that's a non factor.

Personally, I like the 5 way button on the thumb... very useful and functional. It only has to be as annoying as you need it to be. If you don't want to use them, then just don't program them. That simple.


----------



## CityOfCalgary

Hello community!

I made a new account just for this thread. I really want to purchase this mouse (Cyborg R.A.T 7) because it looks sick, but I've heard A LOT of bad things about this product and its customer service. I just want to know if these problems (sensitivity problems, cursor movement problem, buttons and LED lighting not working etc.) have been addressed and that this mouse is currently performing like a $100 product. I'll be reading up on the previous pages of this thread to see if my question has been answered.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Skull3h

Cannot comment on MMO7 though I am considering getting that as well








RAT9 after a few days taking time to set it up, for comfort and settings and correct mouse mat I have had no issues from tracking or anything else.
Found that if you bother to actually change things for yourself and do a bit of work it ends up being a very good mouse, the mouse changes you do not have to adapt to the mouse which is nice.
Have not had to use customer support so another thing I cannot comment about but so far loving using the mouse


----------



## cravinmild

when calling to inquire about my mmo7 shipping it was hit or miss if you could get ahold of them. At times the line is busy forever and other times i got through right away. When i did talk to someone they seemed informed and could answer my questions IN ENGLISH and service my request without issue.

I owned a rat 7 for several weeks while i waited for my mmo7 to arrive and returned it upon reciving my mmo7. I would hands down suggest the mmo7 over the rat 7. Any thing the rat 7 does the mmo7 does and more. You can adjust the angle of the thumb rest still, it just takes a different screwdriver. Removing that was a cost savings thing... idk, not my idea lol.

As mentioned you can also disable any buttons you dont want including the action lock buttons and you can reprogram the persission aim button. Only price should be the consitering factor when trying to pick between the two.


----------



## jasse bomb

If You can adjust the angle of the thumb, why does this screw has a different head than the R.A.T. 7 ?
A head 6 pan is not cheaper to produce than a screw cross. No ?
Tool is on the M.M.O and need still an other screwdriver is shame.


----------



## Mergatroid

You can't adjust the thumb area, that's why the screw is different.

Check the chart half way down this page:

http://www.amazon.com/Cyborg-R-A-T-7-Gaming-Mouse-MAC/dp/B003CP0BHM

Since there are so many things mounted on the thumb side of the MMO, they likely don't want people screwing around with the thumb screws.


----------



## cravinmild

I want to make a macro for my mmo 7 that allows for quick swap of my MF equipment which will allow for one click switch from my damage equipment in a very short period of time... like one second. Does anyone have any idea on how to go about this or links that may help me. Ive done the compolsory google searching and watched utube vids but none have addressed using the mmo7 software to achive this. Macros being used are third party which run along with the game. Im not a macro writer type person and other than being able to say MACRO im unfamilar with programing one.

So whats you guys say, want to make a diablo 3 MF quick swap that can be used by fellow mmo 7 owners.

OK, im sure this will raise a debate outside this question but lets try to concentrate on the question and not the implications of use. From what i have found is that as long as it involves a keystroke it is valid and not against the TOS, automated swaps are not. I would like to use a single keystroke thus keeping within the TOS untill blizzard decides different.


----------



## cravinmild

here is some pics of the mmo 7 with thumb in normal positon and again when thumb has been angled outwards. There is not the same degree of movement but enought to make it a feature imo


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I want to make a macro for my mmo 7 that allows for quick swap of my MF equipment which will allow for one click switch from my damage equipment in a very short period of time... like one second. Does anyone have any idea on how to go about this or links that may help me. Ive done the compolsory google searching and watched utube vids but none have addressed using the mmo7 software to achive this. Macros being used are third party which run along with the game. Im not a macro writer type person and other than being able to say MACRO im unfamilar with programing one.
> So whats you guys say, want to make a diablo 3 MF quick swap that can be used by fellow mmo 7 owners.
> OK, im sure this will raise a debate outside this question but lets try to concentrate on the question and not the implications of use. From what i have found is that as long as it involves a keystroke it is valid and not against the TOS, automated swaps are not. I would like to use a single keystroke thus keeping within the TOS untill blizzard decides different.


I don't play Diablo3







, the MMO7 macro's don't have much functionality other than keystrokes/clicks, the scripts I've looked at move the mouse position and right click in the boxes which you can't do - are there keyboard shortcuts to achieve that without moving the mouse?. I'd maybe look at an autohotkey script and bind that to a mouse button.


----------



## cravinmild

Using the d3 profile you can open the menu but unsure if the kb l/r keys would cycle through the slots. If it does than you can use a combo of keyboard button presses mapped to the mmo profile builder and the mmo 7 buttons as the activator..... dont know how i wrote that but it sounds good .... need to wrap my brain around what i just wrote now.. so painful


----------



## Peyman

I have been using the thumb scroll for volume control during the pas a few months and it worked perfectly fine. last night I installed the latest smart tech software (7.0.13.22) and made some other changes to permission security of my files and documents for networking purposes. Today when I turned on the PC the I am unable to change the volume with the thumb scroll. But I can assign it to other task though. So basically the only thing I cant do is changing the windows volume. Also it is worth mention that in the test part of Smart tech programming software there is nothing showing I am clicking the precision button. Also the thumb scrolls don't show as well. But I am able to see all other keys when I click them. so does anyone of you actually have any idea how to fix this?


----------



## cravinmild

not sure but for me if i by accident press the mode button i get a similar profile with just a button or two that does not work as it should but the rest are mapped the way i wanted... weird know but worth a shot.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> here is some pics of the mmo 7 with thumb in normal positon and again when thumb has been angled outwards. There is not the same degree of movement but enought to make it a feature imo


I go by what the manufacturer says. I would assume the harness has a lot more little wires in it (or a ribbon) than the harness for the other RATs, which is likely why they consider it wiser not to move it around. The movement looks about the same as my RAT 9. Still, if you only move it once it may not be an issue. I wonder how much stress it adds to the wiring...


----------



## cravinmild

the thumb swings out easy, no resistance. When you reach the max point it simply will not go any farther. Hard to judge to the other rat models as these used a screw and you felt nothing really.

What you say does hold alot of merrit though, the theory is sound. I too would not move the thumb with the same zeal and repetitiveness as i would with a model whose thumb movement is an advertised feature. I have swung mine out and untill taking that photo had not moved it since purchase. It now resides in the outward position as i find it more comfortable.

The review id read has said that they contacted Cybrog regarding the lack this feature and they were told that it does swing but for cost saving (read rma/damage/returns) it was omitted on the mmo 7. They did not specificly say that it was frowned apon or that it would void any warrenty.


----------



## Mergatroid

Very strange considering that is one of the best features of the RAT mice. Does it still move forward and backward?


----------



## cravinmild

it does also move forward and backward.


----------



## Johnny Rook

I'm not in the club because I'm too lazy to take a pic









Anyways, remember the R.A.T 5 that came out with 4000dpi? Well, I bought one almost 1 1/2 years ago, with a store warranty of 2 years which came out great because my RAT mouse scrool click button died on me (I'm rough with hardware, that's why I bought an alluminium based mouse and the Steelseries 6G v2: both are made for war and to last; almost indestructible). Anyways, I went to store for RMA and sure enough, I got my mouse back a week later. I noticed something was different about the box... it says RAT 5 alright but, 5600dpi! Yeah! Not only I got a brand new RAT 5, two more years of warranty and A FASTER mouse! Well done Mad Catz Cyborg! Much appreciated!


----------



## Shiroi14

New Cyborg RAT 7 mouse




























!!!!!!!!!! Infection edition





















!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FedericoUY

After playing 100 hours of Diablo III with my RAT 7, my left click feels like a 10 year mouse left click, has no resistance at all, I can't even put my finger on it because it will activate because of this. I thought this mouse was a much quality one. It should last much longer, I owned it for around 6 months and I'll have to open it and change the click button for a new one... Very dissapointed.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

M.M.O.7 users - the updated software which enables you to program your disabled Action Lock buttons is now available:

http://www.cyborggaming.com/mmo7updater.html


----------



## cravinmild

thank you mad catz rich, just dl and installed. Seems to be able to ID the two action buttons and allows for remapping. Now i can remap the item identification in Diablo 3 to my right action lock button. Hopefully this works as scroll click does not. Ive can also use the extra two buttons in d3 as ive run out

EDIT

Seems ive found an error with the software while playing D3. Remapping the left actionlock button to "identify" works but it does not shut off the previous command which was "hold left mouse button". When i hover over an item and then press "identify" my dude will start to run in the direction of the curser untill the actionlock button is pressed again to cancel.

Well it was nice while it lasted, hope its only D3 profile it is messed up on.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> After playing 100 hours of Diablo III with my RAT 7, my left click feels like a 10 year mouse left click, has no resistance at all, I can't even put my finger on it because it will activate because of this. I thought this mouse was a much quality one. It should last much longer, I owned it for around 6 months and I'll have to open it and change the click button for a new one... Very dissapointed.


If you look throughout the internet you will see that just about every mouse ever created has people complaining about buttons failing. I've seen this same complaint with Logitech and Razer as well as others.

It's just the luck of the draw. You happened to get a bad switch. I've been using my RAT 9 since last year and I've had no problems with the buttons, and I am also playing Diablo 3. (if any game on this planet will get an iffy mouse button to fail, it's Diablo 3).

You can always just send it in for RMA instead of abandoning your 2-year warranty. Last year I sent in a RAT 9 that had some tracking issues, and it only took about a week to get it back. Luckily I have a couple of great spare mice to use.

In fact, when I bought one of my spares (Logitech G9x), the salesman said "I bet that within six months your left mouse button will go bad, mine did". Once again showing an attitude we're all guilty of once in a while, assuming since we bought a product with a fault, they must all be like that when in fact it's just a bad button. If I was you, I would drop by a local computer store and purchase a spare (if I didn't already have one) and send the RAT off for RMA.


----------



## gow3

Can I clean the rubber grips with hot water? They have some rubbery dust in there.


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> If you look throughout the internet you will see that just about every mouse ever created has people complaining about buttons failing. I've seen this same complaint with Logitech and Razer as well as others.
> It's just the luck of the draw. You happened to get a bad switch. I've been using my RAT 9 since last year and I've had no problems with the buttons, and I am also playing Diablo 3. (if any game on this planet will get an iffy mouse button to fail, it's Diablo 3).
> You can always just send it in for RMA instead of abandoning your 2-year warranty. Last year I sent in a RAT 9 that had some tracking issues, and it only took about a week to get it back. Luckily I have a couple of great spare mice to use.
> In fact, when I bought one of my spares (Logitech G9x), the salesman said "I bet that within six months your left mouse button will go bad, mine did". Once again showing an attitude we're all guilty of once in a while, assuming since we bought a product with a fault, they must all be like that when in fact it's just a bad button. If I was you, I would drop by a local computer store and purchase a spare (if I didn't already have one) and send the RAT off for RMA.


That's right, if a button will fail will be in a Diablo scenario or maybe wow or some games of that style. I just arrived from changing the damaged switch for a Logitech G5 mouse switch I have to desolder and solder into the RAT 7, and now is working flawlessly. Hope to have no more problems, but you won't expect things like this to happen with high end hard like this. RMA is not an option from Uruguay since taxes in customs will be overkill. Cheers.


----------



## Phelan

Anyone interested in trading a RAT 7 Albino for my 6400dpi black RAT 7? I'm starting to wish I would've waited and ordered the Albino instead of buying the RAT 7 at impulse. I love the mouse, just want the Albino to better match my White/Red NZXT Phantom. PM me.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> thank you mad catz rich, just dl and installed. Seems to be able to ID the two action buttons and allows for remapping. Now i can remap the item identification in Diablo 3 to my right action lock button. Hopefully this works as scroll click does not. Ive can also use the extra two buttons in d3 as ive run out
> EDIT
> Seems ive found an error with the software while playing D3. Remapping the left actionlock button to "identify" works but it does not shut off the previous command which was "hold left mouse button". When i hover over an item and then press "identify" my dude will start to run in the direction of the curser untill the actionlock button is pressed again to cancel.
> Well it was nice while it lasted, hope its only D3 profile it is messed up on.


Did you definitely download and use the updated firmware to disable the Action Lock buttons? (it's separate from the updated software). Because if you have then there is no command assigned to the action lock buttons so there's no 'previous' command for it to fall back to...


----------



## FedericoUY

I'll start looking for a non working RAT 7, so if anybody have / knows about one, please let me know. Cheers.
**I can't post in the marketplace as wanted... Don't know why.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> I'll start looking for a non working RAT 7, so if anybody have / knows about one, please let me know. Cheers.
> ***I can't post in the marketplace as wanted... Don't know why.*


You need to have 35 rep before you can post in the marketplace.


----------



## Defiler

List updated and a welcome to our first Infection owner, Shiroi14!


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Did you definitely download and use the updated firmware to disable the Action Lock buttons? (it's separate from the updated software). Because if you have then there is no command assigned to the action lock buttons so there's no 'previous' command for it to fall back to...


I definitely did not







I dl the latest update from here and figured that it would also contain the action lock disable ...... well you know what they say about assuming ...









So where do i go from here i wonder, just run the actionlock disable fix now and hope that it works... test monkey reporting for work


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> That's right, if a button will fail will be in a Diablo scenario or maybe wow or some games of that style. I just arrived from changing the damaged switch for a Logitech G5 mouse switch I have to desolder and solder into the RAT 7, and now is working flawlessly. Hope to have no more problems, but you won't expect things like this to happen with high end hard like this. RMA is not an option from Uruguay since taxes in customs will be overkill. Cheers.


Glad it worked out.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I definitely did not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dl the latest update from here and figured that it would also contain the action lock disable ...... well you know what they say about assuming ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where do i go from here i wonder, just run the actionlock disable fix now and hope that it works... test monkey reporting for work


Ah yes, that will explain it 

Yes, just run the firmware update and disable the Action Lock buttons and you'll then be good.


----------



## LivDoug

Not an official member of the club yet, buy hope someone can help me out. Ill upload a pic of my mmo7 soon.

I have been trying to program a button, and cannot get it to do what i want. I am trying to make it so pressing and holding a button will press and hold shift + mouse1. Everything i have tried fails. And either repetes all or part of it. Anyone able to help me with a way to do this? The documentation for the software is really not real great.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Create an Advanced Command and make it look like that by deleting the releases of the Shift and Mouse 1 from the press row and then adding just the releases of the Shift and Mouse 1 to the release row (by deleting the presses of them from there when you enter them).

See if that gets what you want.


----------



## HecticSeptic

Just got my M.M.O. 7








Freaking beautiful! Gonna experiment well into the holidays with this baby. Will take a photograph when I have some natural light, my phone's fussy like that with pictures. Must say though, no picture does this thing justice







I hope I don't experience any of the issues I've read along this thread, but so far so good. Will see in several months. Now if only there was a suitable companion keyboard to match up to it...some nice orange angled lights and the same texture-feel maybe...too bad most gamer keyboards have those awkward left-hand macrokeys as well. Maybe Mad Catz will one day release an MMO keyboard? Till then I guess I'll just drool over the shiny


----------



## cravinmild

im still in honeymoon phase with my mmo 7. Complete joy everytime i sit down and grab that mmo 7. Wife hates it but what does she know anyways. D3 really makes this mouse shine, not once do i EVER have to touch the keyboard. Everything is controlled via the mouse. Once you use explore profile youll wonder how you ever surfed the web without it.

Side note, since upgrading the drivers my profiles do not show up anymore in the icon tray. I have to navigate to the profiles and activate them and exit out again. Where was it you save the profiles to so they are all listed in order by right clicking on the mouse icon in the tray.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Oh yeah, sorry. We've changed the location to C:\Users\Public\Documents\SmartTechnology Profiles

Stick them there and they'll then appear in your pop-up list.


----------



## Jixr

Pro Tip: Replace the crappy stock pads with ones off a logitech mouse, makes the thing glide so much better.

I replaced mine with the telfon pads off my retired Logitech MX revolution ( imo, one of the best mice ever ) even after years of use on that thing, the pads still glide very smoothly, much better than the stock pads on my still pretty new rat. It also raised it up a tiny bit, which is great because my pinky wing draggs slightly, and this has fixed that problem.

Although recently i've been looking more and more at trying out a naga, as the only thing that keeps me hooked on the rat is the pinky wing. (naga has a pinky rest as well, just not as wide as the rat )


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Pro Tip: Replace the crappy stock pads with ones off a logitech mouse, makes the thing glide so much better.
> I replaced mine with the telfon pads off my retired Logitech MX revolution ( imo, one of the best mice ever ) even after years of use on that thing, the pads still glide very smoothly, much better than the stock pads on my still pretty new rat. It also raised it up a tiny bit, which is great because my pinky wing draggs slightly, and this has fixed that problem.
> Although recently i've been looking more and more at trying out a naga, as the only thing that keeps me hooked on the rat is the pinky wing. (naga has a pinky rest as well, just not as wide as the rat )


Great tip! There are also replacement pads which I listed in the OP. I haven't tried those out yet but I would think they are just as good, if not better, than the OEM pads.


----------



## Skull3h

Just replaced mine on mmo7 with the ones advised on page1 they are very good so far


----------



## Z Overlord

I wanna try one of these but I hear their lasers are problematic, and not as good as say a G9x

Has this been addressed since I last heard this?


----------



## cravinmild

My mmo 7 has difficultiys from time to time but the benfits make up for it and then some.


----------



## Skull3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skull3h*
> 
> Just replaced mine on mmo7 with the ones advised on page1 they are very good so far


Edit: After a full evenings gaming I would recommend replacing the stock ones with these and have also replaced the ones on my RAT9 with them they are a huge improvement


----------



## Skull3h

Oh and nearly forgot to post an image of my new mice











Will try and submit a better one later on


----------



## Skull3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> I wanna try one of these but I hear their lasers are problematic, and not as good as say a G9x
> Has this been addressed since I last heard this?


Not had an issue with either my RAT9 or MMO7 since I switched to a hard mouse mat, initially had problems on the cyborg soft mat...


----------



## Defiler

List updated. Welcome, double R.A.T. owner!


----------



## Skull3h

Most kind thank you


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

My R.A.T. has started having issues. Left and right clicks sometimes don't register, sometimes they are reverse, and sometimes, very rarely, they work properly. I am sure this is a physical problem, as messing with the screw on the bottom makes the mouse not work at all, screw it back in tight and the problem returns. So, this screw is making my mouse not function. If the problem doesn't quit very quickly, I am going to RMA this thing.
Broken R.A.T. 5


----------



## JayKaos

It's getting old but it's never missed a beat love my R.A.T 7


----------



## cravinmild

So heres the skinny

I was having some ram issues (fixed bad ram-removed two stick and left two in) in the process of finding the issues I needed to redo my os. When all was said and done i started to load my drivers including the mmo7 drivers id had stored from a dl off the site. All went well, no issues but that was untill i go to start the profile editor. It will not see that my mouse is plugged in and keeps telling me to plug a device in. I cant get the profiler to work. Searching the web does not help as there are few ive seen who have had this issue. One suggest i device manager and change from default drivers to the mmo 7 drivers but there are not in there to change to. Mouse works as a mouse but that is it

Please help me


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> So heres the skinny
> I was having some ram issues (fixed bad ram-removed two stick and left two in) in the process of finding the issues I needed to redo my os. When all was said and done i started to load my drivers including the mmo7 drivers id had stored from a dl off the site. All went well, no issues but that was untill i go to start the profile editor. It will not see that my mouse is plugged in and keeps telling me to plug a device in. I cant get the profiler to work. Searching the web does not help as there are few ive seen who have had this issue. One suggest i device manager and change from default drivers to the mmo 7 drivers but there are not in there to change to. Mouse works as a mouse but that is it
> Please help me


Bad ram can end up with corruption any where (any file), have you tried a new DL and install of the drivers/software?


----------



## cravinmild

I just ran all from the main site for installs instead of my stored ones. All works fine now. Ill delete my old saved drivers and such.

SOLVED


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Can anyone help?

Sometimes my mouse locks when moving left or right - vertical movement seems unaffected. I've tried and tried to figure out a pattern/cause, but I'm really short of ideas. If anyone can help solve it I'll be eternally grateful. It's most noticeable in FPS games like TF2 when I suddenly don't turn the full 180 or whatever, but if I head into my desktop and waggle the pointer it'll stick. Once it starts "sticking", it'll do it intermittently for a few hours.

My first though was dust, but I've hit this RAT5 with the better part of an entire can of compressed air, and it doesn't stop it from doing it. Any suggestions gratefully rec'd.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Can anyone help?
> Sometimes my mouse locks when moving left or right - vertical movement seems unaffected. I've tried and tried to figure out a pattern/cause, but I'm really short of ideas. If anyone can help solve it I'll be eternally grateful. It's most noticeable in FPS games like TF2 when I suddenly don't turn the full 180 or whatever, but if I head into my desktop and waggle the pointer it'll stick. Once it starts "sticking", it'll do it intermittently for a few hours.
> My first though was dust, but I've hit this RAT5 with the better part of an entire can of compressed air, and it doesn't stop it from doing it. Any suggestions gratefully rec'd.


Happens to me rarely, and I think it is because of hairs getting in the sensor. I blow on the sensor, or wipe over it with my finer, and it always seems to fix it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Keep a q-tip handy. You can use it to dry wipe the laser, or if it seems really bad put a tiny little squirt of glass cleaner like Windex on the Q-tip. Don't soak it, just a little bit to make it moist. Stick it in and twirl it around a few times and then use the opposite end to dry it off. Give it a go and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Travee

This might be a strange question. I want to cut a part of the thumb area in order to move the thumb area further. See the red part of the picture below.









Do you guys think this is possible without breaking the mouse?
I am also going to cut parts to make the mouse feel lighter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Can anyone help?
> Sometimes my mouse locks when moving left or right - vertical movement seems unaffected. I've tried and tried to figure out a pattern/cause, but I'm really short of ideas. If anyone can help solve it I'll be eternally grateful. It's most noticeable in FPS games like TF2 when I suddenly don't turn the full 180 or whatever, but if I head into my desktop and waggle the pointer it'll stick. Once it starts "sticking", it'll do it intermittently for a few hours.
> My first though was dust, but I've hit this RAT5 with the better part of an entire can of compressed air, and it doesn't stop it from doing it. Any suggestions gratefully rec'd.


Could be your mousepad. I have this when I use it on my hard black plastic mousepad (have to shake the mouse to get it back to normal). No issues when I use it on my white table. Still looking for a replacement...


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Hmm, I've checked for hairs, I can't get a Q-tip small enough to fit in there and compressed air does bugger all.

I suspect it's my surface - pity, as the Lachesis I had before this had no such issues, and this icemat has lasted me for years









Anyone got a good alternative surface? Preferably as low a friction co-effecient as possible


----------



## cravinmild

I use the Razer Vespula mouse pad. Its dual sided with a grainy side and a smooth side. I dont often get issues using this mouse pad. If only it was larger as i like low dpi when playing fps games.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Yeah the icemat is no good for the twin eye usually - kind of odd that it was fine for the Lachesis because that uses the twin eye too and I know I've tested the Lachesis on one and had lots of issues. Basically, anything glass is a no-no.


----------



## MONVMENTVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Yeah the icemat is no good for the twin eye usually - kind of odd that it was fine for the Lachesis because that uses the twin eye too and I know I've tested the Lachesis on one and had lots of issues. Basically, anything glass is a no-no.


The Lachesis had the PLN2031 in it, which works fine on the Icemat as long as you keep it very clean. When it gets shiny areas it may start to track bogus and it may start delaying tracking after lifting the mouse often (recalibration process - it could most likely be improved via firmware).

The Razer mice with the PLN2032 and PLN2033 on the other hand all work flawlessly on the Icemat and even reach high perfect tracking speeds on it. So it's a bit odd that the Cyborg mice with the same sensor have troubles tracking on the Icemat (but my guess is a firmware issue or more specific calibration issue).


----------



## Travee

I have now cut the thumb area, killed the (ugly) lights and removed the pinky rest. The only thing i have left to do is cutting some of the aluminium to reduce the weight even more. Ah yeah, and I need a new hard mousepad because the MMO7 doesn't track on the Steelseries 4hd...


----------



## MONVMENTVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travee*
> 
> I have now cut the thumb area, killed the (ugly) lights and removed the pinky rest. The only thing i have left to do is cutting some of the aluminium to reduce the weight even more.


Would love to see some pics. The thumbrest is one of the things that keeps me away from the R.A.T mice.


----------



## BradleyW

I've got an issue with the RAT 3. The amount of input lag in games increases and decreases throughout gameplay. The amount of input lag is not consistant.
I wonder if my polling rate is constantly changing? If it is, how do I lock it at 1000? Can the RAT 3 even deal with 1000?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Hmm, I've checked for hairs, I can't get a Q-tip small enough to fit in there and compressed air does bugger all.
> I suspect it's my surface - pity, as the Lachesis I had before this had no such issues, and this icemat has lasted me for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got a good alternative surface? Preferably as low a friction co-effecient as possible


Hmmm... I use standard Q-Tips, cotton swabs. They fit fine. Once you stick it in and twirl it, it will conform to the shape of the laser housing like this:



That Q-Tip has only been used to clean the mouse, and as you can see the tip has been slightly altered as it conformed to the shape of the area on the mouse that houses the laser. If you just can't get it to fit, pull on the tip a bit and twist it slightly to reduce it's size (I haven't had to do this).

You could be right though, it could be your mouse pad. I'm using the Cybrog hard pad (aluminum) that has two sides, one for speed and one for accuracy. I did have trouble with my RAT 9 for a few months, but I took it to work for a couple of weeks where it worked like a charm until it got so dirty it just wouldn't work at all. When I cleaned it using a q-tip, a whole ton of dust and fibers came out (I was using it on my workbench antistatic mat). Our shop gets pretty dusty. I cleaned it and it worked perfectly again. I brought it back home and ever since then it has been working perfectly on the Cyborg mat. About once a month I clean it whether it needs it or not, using the Q-Tip and Windex method.


----------



## BradleyW

Has anyone messed with Polling rate?


----------



## cravinmild

Who has tried the win8 consumer preview with the drivers. I did load it over win7 and it seemed to work ok on the driver side but i was unable to try my diablo 3 profile.... cause diablo 3 does not work on win8 atm. Will there be an offical driver prior to the release of win8 for us to sample and work with. There were various other component drivers which did not work for me such as my killer 2100 with worked for a while but later crashed out, pen tablet, keyboard and such. Still a little early yet to be moving over if youve got alot of crap pluged in to the pc. I had to re do windows on a spare ssd i had so its all good now.


----------



## Mergatroid

Meh. I don't think I'll be purchasing Win 8. It's not my cup of tea.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

@Travee - seriously, the aluminium plate on its own weighs around 18 grams. You're not going to save all that much weight by trimming a bit off it!

@BradleyW - the R.A.T. mice alter polling rate dynamically depending on how fast you're moving the mouse, but unless you're a robot you're unlikely to be able to detect any input lag caused by the mouse itself. Have you measured the lag because if it's something genuinely noticeable then there's usually something else going on.

@Cravinmild - you can test whether the drivers and software are working by just using the test function in the software. If the correct key outputs appear when you press the programmed buttons in there then you're definitely fine.


----------



## DeMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've got an issue with the RAT 3. The amount of input lag in games increases and decreases throughout gameplay. The amount of input lag is not consistant.
> I wonder if my polling rate is constantly changing? If it is, how do I lock it at 1000? Can the RAT 3 even deal with 1000?


Input lag could be a badly assigned IRQ port (rare), some bad setting on BIOS/EFI, or drivers (maybe conflicting with other programs or fragmented).

Since you got rid of it by switching to another instalation, I guess it wasn't a BIOS setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> @Travee - seriously, the aluminium plate on its own weighs around 18 grams. You're not going to save all that much weight by trimming a bit off it!


For some people, 18 grams can make a world of difference, as to not to buy one product and get something else instead.

Weight is the main reason I don't have any R.A.T. mouse, they're all too heavy *hint hint*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> @BradleyW - the R.A.T. mice alter polling rate dynamically depending on how fast you're moving the mouse, but unless you're a robot you're unlikely to be able to detect any input lag caused by the mouse itself. Have you measured the lag because if it's something genuinely noticeable then there's usually something else going on.


Doesn't the polling rate change dynamically on every mouse up until what frequency has been been set as limit?









Sometimes, and that happens on every brand, a bad driver installation or some conflict with other software might cause this. I have gotten the same with other mice with PTE sensors, as well as some mice with optical sensors when drivers are enabled.

Without drivers, either the error goes away or it gets worse. If it gets worse, there's something wrong with windows installation (out of mad catz responsability I guess) or hard disk/driver installation.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> @Travee - seriously, the aluminium plate on its own weighs around 18 grams. You're not going to save all that much weight by trimming a bit off it!
> @BradleyW - the R.A.T. mice alter polling rate dynamically depending on how fast you're moving the mouse, but unless you're a robot you're unlikely to be able to detect any input lag caused by the mouse itself. Have you measured the lag because if it's something genuinely noticeable then there's usually something else going on.
> @Cravinmild - you can test whether the drivers and software are working by just using the test function in the software. If the correct key outputs appear when you press the programmed buttons in there then you're definitely fine.


Yes it is noticable. Sometimes I have to alt and tab out of game to reset the amount of lag, and then it gradually increases again.
The only common factor throughout all this is the mouse! I've built a new PC pretty much.


----------



## BradleyW

How can I lock my RAT 3 at 1000Hz polling rate? I don't like the dynamic change.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How can I lock my RAT 3 at 1000Hz polling rate? I don't like the dynamic change.


You're not going to notice a difference of polling rate. 100 polls every second vs 1000 polls every second is nothing.


----------



## BradleyW

I wonder what is causing my issue then? Can somebody help me please? I really can't fix it.
Edit: Let me explain better.
Let's say I play Bf3. If I move the mouse there is no lag. But as i play on, the amount of input lag begins to increase to a point, then it will start to decrease. This variation is extremely anoying.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

@DeMS - yes, but the _whole_ aluminium plate weighs only 18g. If he's only trimming a bit of it then he's not going to end up saving that much









@BradleyW - is this the 3200 DPI laser version or the 3500 DPI optical version? Also, are you running any voice comms software at the same time and does this happen in all games? Finally, do you enable v-sync at all (either in the Radeon settings or in-game)? I know the 7970 is a powerful card but v-sync can cause input lag.


----------



## Aussie Alex

ATTENT: MadCatz rep

I've got a defective RAT9 mouse (recently purchased).

It wont track on white paper, hard mouse pad (2 of them), soft mouse pads (3 of them).
I've tried with and without the software/drivers in all combinations on 3 computers.
The mouse X or Y axis just stops working, usually only one or the other so the mouse for example will move up and down but not side to side or vice verse.
This is infuriatingly frustrating during games.

Can the MadCatz rep could please PM me the Australian distributor so I can exchange it for another


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Hi Alex. I take it you've been through the usual recommendations of cleaning the lens (using a q-tip/cotton bud)?

If so then normally you'd return it to where you purchased the product for an exchange... although I'll admit I'm not _au fait_ with the finer points of Australian retail law so this may not be possible. Contact details for the Australian distributor are:

Home Entertainment Suppliers Pty Ltd
126 Bonds Road , Riverwood, NSW 2210,Australia
Tel: + 61 2 9533 3055
sale [at] hes [dot] net
http://www.hes.net


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> @DeMS - yes, but the _whole_ aluminium plate weighs only 18g. If he's only trimming a bit of it then he's not going to end up saving that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@BradleyW - is this the 3200 DPI laser version or the 3500 DPI optical version? Also, are you running any voice comms software at the same time and does this happen in all games? Finally, do you enable v-sync at all (either in the Radeon settings or in-game)? I know the 7970 is a powerful card but v-sync can cause input lag*.


I have the 3500 DPI version as seen here.
http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/rat3.htm
I run no voice communications.
Happenes in all game
I enable Vsync in-game and have tried using CCC
I understand vsync causes lag, but the lag should not have amount variations!
I think possible mouse acceleration is the issue, however I did disable mouse precision in windows, then I ran the RAT reg fix, then installed drivers and software from the RAT site.


----------



## DeMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I have the 3500 DPI version as seen here.
> http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/rat3.htm
> I run no voice communications.
> Happenes in all game
> I enable Vsync in-game and have tried using CCC
> I understand vsync causes lag, but the lag should not have amount variations!
> I think possible mouse acceleration is the issue, however I did disable mouse precision in windows, then I ran the RAT reg fix, then installed drivers and software from the RAT site.


V-Sync will cause random amounts of input lag, depending on the frames to render ahead and the power of your hardware.

Explanation :
Let's say frames to render ahead is 3 (usually default). If your hardware manages to render and update 3 frames in less time than it takes to refresh the screen, there will be some time (ms) when the engine will be idle for the most part, so then it will have to output the 1st frame and calculate a 4th, which should have all the information from your mouse (some engines could discard this info) since the time the 3 frames were ready to be displayed to the time your 4th frame is rendered. So, this can cause inconsistencies that you might feel as "lag".

This situation gets worse if the hardware has far too much power or if it is underpowered, as it either renders 3 frames too fast and the input will be delayed (probably your case), or it will struggle to keep up and you will notice sharp movements after every displayed frame.

Mouse acceleration may absolutely never cause lag, it's only a scaling filter, and the computing power required to do this conversion is less than minimal


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeMS*
> 
> V-Sync will cause random amounts of input lag, depending on the frames to render ahead and the power of your hardware.
> Explanation :
> Let's say frames to render ahead is 3 (usually default). If your hardware manages to render and update 3 frames in less time than it takes to refresh the screen, there will be some time (ms) when the engine will be idle for the most part, so then it will have to output the 1st frame and calculate a 4th, which should have all the information from your mouse (some engines could discard this info) since the time the 3 frames were ready to be displayed to the time your 4th frame is rendered. So, this can cause inconsistencies that you might feel as "lag".
> This situation gets worse if the hardware has far too much power or if it is underpowered, as it either renders 3 frames too fast and the input will be delayed (probably your case), or it will struggle to keep up and you will notice sharp movements after every displayed frame.
> Mouse acceleration may absolutely never cause lag, it's only a scaling filter, and the computing power required to do this conversion is less than minimal


Thanks for this information.


----------



## Skylit

Try a lower polling rate. It will likely help your issue.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Try a lower polling rate. It will likely help your issue.


Hi mate, There is no option in the drivers to adjust this feature.


----------



## Skylit

Ouch and I doubt Madcatz has internal software dev.

You could try forcing it via external patch to tell windows to ignore the 1000hz default rate of the microcontroller.

Read through this and do every step carefully if you want to give it a shot. I would attempt patching at 125hz if your mouse is detected.

http://www.ngohq.com/news/15043-how-to-increase-usb-sample-rate-in-windows-vista-7-a.html


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Ouch and I doubt Madcatz has internal software dev.
> You could try forcing it via external patch to tell windows to ignore the 1000hz default rate of the microcontroller.
> Read through this and do every step carefully if you want to give it a shot. I would attempt patching at 125hz if your mouse is detected.
> http://www.ngohq.com/news/15043-how-to-increase-usb-sample-rate-in-windows-vista-7-a.html


Can the changes be undone?


----------



## DeMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can the changes be undone?


Yes, they can.

All of them should be able to be reversed.

Mind though, that with some OS it can be hard to make it work.


----------



## BradleyW

I will look into it. Cheers.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Well, most importantly, if you disable V-sync, does the problem still occur?

We do have internal software dev at Mad Catz but you won't be able to affect the polling rate of the mouse as it's behaviour is locked in hardware. Let us know if disabling v-sync helps at all.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Well, most importantly, if you disable V-sync, does the problem still occur?
> We do have internal software dev at Mad Catz but you won't be able to affect the polling rate of the mouse as it's behaviour is locked in hardware. Let us know if disabling v-sync helps at all.


The input variation does not presist when vsync is disabled, but I only use Vsync.


----------



## Mergatroid

Really, what's with "disable a feature on your computer to get our hardware to work"?

Personally, I'm not having any problems with V-Sync, but I really hate it when a hardware vendor says to disable a feature on my computer to get their hardware to work. My answer is always "I think I'll just return your hardware and use someone else's hardware". V-Sync is there to eliminate tearing. Tearing in some games is really bad and those games must be played with v-sync on. I appreciate that this may just be a troubleshooting step, but manufacturers can't seriously expect gamers to drop v-sync just to use their hardware.

Having said that, V-Sync doesn't cause any problems on my computer, even with the RAT. So, perhaps the answer is somewhere else. If you're part of a small minority having this issue, then I would look elsewhere for the cause. I hate to say it, but some of the hardware on my computer didn't function properly until I had reinstalled Windows a couple of times. Even something like the order that resident software loads in can affect how some of it works. This is a pretty crappy problem to troubleshoot so I can sympathize with you for sure.


----------



## DeMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Really, what's with "disable a feature on your computer to get our hardware to work"?
> Personally, I'm not having any problems with V-Sync, but I really hate it when a hardware vendor says to disable a feature on my computer to get their hardware to work. My answer is always "I think I'll just return your hardware and use someone else's hardware". V-Sync is there to eliminate tearing. Tearing in some games is really bad and those games must be played with v-sync on. I appreciate that this may just be a troubleshooting step, but manufacturers can't seriously expect gamers to drop v-sync just to use their hardware.
> Having said that, V-Sync doesn't cause any problems on my computer, even with the RAT. So, perhaps the answer is somewhere else. If you're part of a small minority having this issue, then I would look elsewhere for the cause. I hate to say it, but some of the hardware on my computer didn't function properly until I had reinstalled Windows a couple of times. Even something like the order that resident software loads in can affect how some of it works. This is a pretty crappy problem to troubleshoot so I can sympathize with you for sure.


Save your rant for some other case.

It's very simple here :
In most engines, V-Sync causes input lag.
You disable V-Sync, and input lag is gone.

That happens with EVERY mouse brand.

It's just that Mad Catz/Razer/Logitech/Roccat/Zowie/Omgheadshot can do nothing about it because it's the way V-Sync works, and the way game engines are built.

Having said that, he should look into a way to resolve this, because it's his system config that makes the input lag, not the mouse.

I suggest checking if triple buffer is enabled, and check the value of frames to render ahead.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeMS*
> 
> Save your rant for some other case.
> It's very simple here :
> In most engines, V-Sync causes input lag.
> You disable V-Sync, and input lag is gone.
> That happens with EVERY mouse brand.
> It's just that Mad Catz/Razer/Logitech/Roccat/Zowie/Omgheadshot can do nothing about it because it's the way V-Sync works, and the way game engines are built.
> Having said that, he should look into a way to resolve this, because it's his system config that makes the input lag, not the mouse.
> I suggest checking if triple buffer is enabled, and check the value of frames to render ahead.


His rant is not far off from the truth! Also, we all understand that Vsync causes input lag. everybody knows this and we all understand this. the argument here is that the lag variation increases/decreases and is not consistant. That is the issue here.


----------



## admflameberg

sady my R.A.T .3 been double clicking for some months now and the support is non existed.


----------



## DeMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> His rant is not far off from the truth! Also, we all understand that Vsync causes input lag. everybody knows this and we all understand this. the argument here is that the lag variation increases/decreases and is not consistant. That is the issue here.


Do you have any other mouse around?

If you can prove that this only happens with your RAT mouse on your computer, you might be on to something.

Else, it's just checking your settings, there might be something that can be tweaked to improve performance









Oh, and his rant is far off the truth, for he's blaming on a peripherals company a problem that arises when activating a software fix for a monitor problem (we're talking of OS, game makers and monitor manufacturers here, notice there's nothing about input peripherals related to V-Sync).


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeMS*
> 
> Do you have any other mouse around?
> If you can prove that this only happens with your RAT mouse on your computer, you might be on to something.
> Else, it's just checking your settings, there might be something that can be tweaked to improve performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and his rant is far off the truth, for he's blaming on a peripherals company a problem that arises when activating a software fix for a monitor problem (we're talking of OS, game makers and monitor manufacturers here, notice there's nothing about input peripherals related to V-Sync).


What I agree with on his comment is that manufactor tell their customers to disable Vsync often, without contemplating that the user might wish to use Vsync as their main method when gaming for image quality, performance and zero tearing purposes.


----------



## DeMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What I agree with on his comment is that manufactor tell their customers to disable Vsync often, without contemplating that the user might wish to use Vsync as their main method when gaming for image quality, performance and zero tearing purposes.


Vsync has always been a dirty hack to fix something they were supposed to when TFT screens were gaining popularity, and as such, it is bound to cause more problems than what it really fixes. If so many manufacturers tell the costumers to disable Vsync -and here I'm going to assume that manufacturers know much more about it than the average consumer-, don't you think it might be because Vsync might be problematic, rather than them being lazy?









I agree that Vsync might give a small plus on visual quality perception and frame smoothness, but it does absolutely nothing good when it comes to raw performance, only percieved one at best.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeMS*
> 
> Vsync has always been a dirty hack to fix something they were supposed to when TFT screens were gaining popularity, and as such, it is bound to cause more problems than what it really fixes. If so many manufacturers tell the costumers to disable Vsync -and here I'm going to assume that manufacturers know much more about it than the average consumer-, don't you think it might be because Vsync might be problematic, rather than them being lazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that Vsync might give a small plus on visual quality perception and frame smoothness, but it does absolutely nothing good when it comes to raw performance, only percieved one at best.


I see what you mean, and I do feel that some games have better Vsync than others if that makes sense. Also, I for one cannot game without Vsync. I just can't bring myself to do it. The smoothness and fluidety of gameplay is unbeatable if the game performs well.


----------



## DeMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I see what you mean, and I do feel that some games have better Vsync than others if that makes sense. Also, I for one cannot game without Vsync. I just can't bring myself to do it. The smoothness and fluidety of gameplay is unbeatable if the game performs well.


Yes, it makes sense because Vsync is software implementation dependant.

Afaik there are two or three different popular Vsync implementations, and they do things quite a bit different, so that might be a reason why on some programs it feels smoother than on others, or why it gives input lag on some games and not on others.

And yes, being used to something always makes change harder to endure.

I switched not too long ago to a 120Hz monitor and I wouldn't go back. I tried Vsync on that monitor, and I didn't feel it was all that necessary, I'm barely ever seeing any tearing anyway (but it's ok since I never was sensitive to this glitch).

You might wanna check frames to render ahead and whether you have double or triple buffering enabled, see if it helps


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeMS*
> 
> Yes, it makes sense because Vsync is software implementation dependant.
> Afaik there are two or three different popular Vsync implementations, and they do things quite a bit different, so that might be a reason why on some programs it feels smoother than on others, or why it gives input lag on some games and not on others.
> And yes, being used to something always makes change harder to endure.
> I switched not too long ago to a 120Hz monitor and I wouldn't go back. I tried Vsync on that monitor, and I didn't feel it was all that necessary, I'm barely ever seeing any tearing anyway (but it's ok since I never was sensitive to this glitch).
> You might wanna check frames to render ahead and whether you have double or triple buffering enabled, see if it helps


How do I adjust the frames to render ahead on my AMD GPU's and what value should it be on? Is it to be used in combination with an fps limiter, or tripple buffer? Thanks mate.


----------



## DeMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How do I adjust the frames to render ahead on my AMD GPU's and what value should it be on? Is it to be used in combination with an fps limiter, or tripple buffer? Thanks mate.


I recommend you use an application like RadeonPro for ease of use and profile management.

In the app, you click at the profile you want to modify (top right) and go to the second tab from the left. On AMD hardware, frames to render ahead is called Flip Queue Size.

They are usually on 3, you might feel an improvement on input lag if set to 0 or 1, but I'm uncertain whether it will work with Vsync or not. I never tried, so my knowledge about how it affects your case is very limited.

I suggest you try triple buffer (if you weren't already), and from here on, you can tweak the values and make some tests.

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeMS*
> 
> Save your rant for some other case.
> It's very simple here :
> In most engines, V-Sync causes input lag.
> You disable V-Sync, and input lag is gone.
> That happens with EVERY mouse brand.
> It's just that Mad Catz/Razer/Logitech/Roccat/Zowie/Omgheadshot can do nothing about it because it's the way V-Sync works, and the way game engines are built.
> Having said that, he should look into a way to resolve this, because it's his system config that makes the input lag, not the mouse.
> I suggest checking if triple buffer is enabled, and check the value of frames to render ahead.


I wasn't ranting. It was just an honest opinion, trying to point out how absurd it is to try and correct a fault by disabling a feature. This isn't the first time I've seen a piece of hardware act funny and the manufacturer tells you to shut off some feature to get it working properly. It may be an OK troubleshooting step, but it's not a solution. In fact, I'm trying to point out that, although the symptom may change with the v-sync setting, it's likely something else causing the problem considering not many other people with this mouse are having this particular problem (alternating lag).

I personally have never experienced mouse lag in any game I have. And I always use v-sync in games that exhibit tearing. So, perhaps some people are more sensitive to it than I am, or not all systems will do this when using v-sync. For example, I use v-sync in Guild Wars every day, and I have never noticed any lag. My FPS is pretty much pinned at 60Hz, and my mouse never lags. I also use it in a few FPS games, and again I have never noticed my mouse lagging.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I wasn't ranting. It was just an honest opinion, trying to point out how absurd it is to try and correct a fault by disabling a feature.


As DeMS said, v-sync is a hack to try and solve an issue and it brings with it its own issues such as input lag, therefore if it's obvious that v-sync is causing this input lag (which it is) then this is nothing to do with the R.A.T. itself. As we know, some people are more sensitive to tearing than others: those that are sensitive to it are liable to also be sensitive to any input lag so it's going to be a trade off between whether you have input lag or tearing but I hope we can all agree that this isn't something caused by the R.A.T., yes?


----------



## DeMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I wasn't ranting. It was just an honest opinion, trying to point out how absurd it is to try and correct a fault by disabling a feature. This isn't the first time I've seen a piece of hardware act funny and the manufacturer tells you to shut off some feature to get it working properly. It may be an OK troubleshooting step, but it's not a solution. In fact, I'm trying to point out that, although the symptom may change with the v-sync setting, it's likely something else causing the problem considering not many other people with this mouse are having this particular problem (alternating lag).
> I personally have never experienced mouse lag in any game I have. And I always use v-sync in games that exhibit tearing. So, perhaps some people are more sensitive to it than I am, or not all systems will do this when using v-sync. For example, I use v-sync in Guild Wars every day, and I have never noticed any lag. My FPS is pretty much pinned at 60Hz, and my mouse never lags. I also use it in a few FPS games, and again I have never noticed my mouse lagging.


You probably can't notice input lag in those games the same way I can't notice tearing, that's ok









What I was pointing out on one of those posts is that Vsync (configuration) is the problem here, not the hardware. The way Vsync works, it is prone to cause those glitches with some configurations, depending on Vsync implementation.

So it's not a problem of Mad Catz, really, or any other hardware company, but rather a software problem. When such problem arises, usually there is a need to tweak some settings so the problem can be lowered or even eliminated.

I'll point out to other instance where people is discussing input lag and Vsync and it's not related to mice :
http://neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=474813
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/1409737-vsync-mouse-lag-fix.html
http://mystrd.at/articles/v-sync-mouse-lag-how-to-fix-it/
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1695869
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/116065-25-sync-sync
http://forums.tripwireinteractive.com/showthread.php?t=39064
http://forums.trendyent.com/showthread.php?38775-Want-the-FPS-cap-removed-Want-to-use-Vsync-without-mouse-lag-Look-here!
http://www.overclock.net/t/669308/vsync-mouse-delay-still

I could go all day


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeMS*
> 
> I recommend you use an application like RadeonPro for ease of use and profile management.
> In the app, you click at the profile you want to modify (top right) and go to the second tab from the left. On AMD hardware, frames to render ahead is called Flip Queue Size.
> They are usually on 3, you might feel an improvement on input lag if set to 0 or 1, but I'm uncertain whether it will work with Vsync or not. I never tried, so my knowledge about how it affects your case is very limited.
> I suggest you try triple buffer (if you weren't already), and from here on, you can tweak the values and make some tests.
> Sorry I can't be of more help.


Cheers.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> As DeMS said, v-sync is a hack to try and solve an issue and it brings with it its own issues such as input lag, therefore if it's obvious that v-sync is causing this input lag (which it is) then this is nothing to do with the R.A.T. itself. As we know, some people are more sensitive to tearing than others: those that are sensitive to it are liable to also be sensitive to any input lag so it's going to be a trade off between whether you have input lag or tearing but I hope we can all agree that this isn't something caused by the R.A.T., yes?


I didn't say it was caused by the RAT, I just said V-Sync is not causing the problem, because if it was then everyone who used V-Sync with the RAT would have the same problem. Since we don't, it's pretty obvious the cause is not V-Sync.

Note: By "the problem", I'm referring to the _variable_ lag he was getting. That is the symptom. Disabling V-Sync may stop it from occurring, but as I mentioned above, I doubt it is the cause or everyone would be getting the same variable lag. Also, since the variable lag does not show up in every game with V-Sync enabled, then it can't be V-Sync causing it. Perhaps some poor programming somewhere is not taking V-Sync into account, but that doesn't make it V-Syncs fault.

Tearing creates a horizontal line across the display, and in poorly written games you can end up with multiple lines and it's almost impossible to ignore (at least it is to me). As for the lag, maybe it's there and I never noticed it. If it is, it's never made any difference to me. "A difference that makes no difference is no difference". One thing is for sure though, if I was getting variable lag on my mouse, I would notice that for sure. Since I always use V-Sync, isn't it odd that I don't experience this issue? None of my friends have experienced it that I know of either.

So, unless there's a spook haunting some computers, I think there's something else going on in this particular case. Disabling V-Sync may be a temporary reprieve, but I don't think it's an overall solution.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Also, since the variable lag does not show up in every game with V-Sync enabled, then it can't be V-Sync causing it. Perhaps some poor programming somewhere is not taking V-Sync into account, but that doesn't make it V-Syncs fault.


Well it would help to know the exact games that he's having the issue in, but it would make total sense that it happens in some games and not in others. Some games are more demanding than others and therefore you're going to end up with differences in rendering performance which, when v-sync is activated, can result in input lag, variable or otherwise. The variable part is also easy to explain because I can guarantee that he's not running his games at a steady 60 FPS 100% of the time.

Anyway, DeMS provided some good links for possible workarounds so let us know how you get on BradleyW.


----------



## Danny350

Hey just saw this thread of other R.A.T owners and thought I would share the software I've made!

Cyborg Auto-Profiler.

It's a really convenient tool for swapping your profile when detecting a process or your current active window!

Supports:
Cyborg Mouse M.M.O 7
Cyborg Mouse R.A.T. 7.
Cyborg Mouse R.A.T. 9.
Cyborg Keyboard V.7

Technically it should work for any of the Cyborg products that use the Saitek SST Programmer.



If any of you are interested in it heres some links where to find more info!

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1698463

Here is the download if interested!

https://hotfile.com/dl/164553265/a03110e/Cyborg_Auto-Profiler_2.3.1.zip.html

or

http://www.freewarefiles.com/Cyborg-Auto-Profiler_program_77640.html

I would love feedback from the community! My gift to fellow R.A.T and Cyborg product Owners!


----------



## AzTk92

Hi there

First of all, Sorry for my english. Im from central europe.

Im having problem with my R.A.T. 7 contagion. My mouse pad is Razer Megasoma(as I read, mouse dont like black and soft pads). Problem is, that Im having troubles with cursor. Mouse itself is going well, not freezing everything is good, ONLY cursor sometimes moves, as he wants. For example - im playing Half-Life - im going to shot someone, aiming him for head and my cursor just goes crazy and itself will aim for sky (for example) ... and when I can fix it, im dead.... and its happening in every game, in windows too... I dont know what to do... Ive tryied even to clean my laser... can it be the mouse pad? or mouse itself?

Mouse DPI is 1275 , windows sensitivity is 6 and Enhance Pointer Precision is turned on... Im dissapoined and dont know what to do... thank you for an kind of help


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzTk92*
> 
> Hi there
> First of all, Sorry for my english. Im from central europe.
> Im having problem with my R.A.T. 7 contagion. My mouse pad is Razer Megasoma(as I read, mouse dont like black and soft pads). Problem is, that Im having troubles with cursor. Mouse itself is going well, not freezing everything is good, ONLY cursor sometimes moves, as he wants. For example - im playing Half-Life - im going to shot someone, aiming him for head and my cursor just goes crazy and itself will aim for sky (for example) ... and when I can fix it, im dead.... and its happening in every game, in windows too... I dont know what to do... Ive tryied even to clean my laser... can it be the mouse pad? or mouse itself?
> Mouse DPI is 1275 , windows sensitivity is 6 and Enhance Pointer Precision is turned on... Im dissapoined and dont know what to do... thank you for an kind of help


Some mousepads just don't work well. Try a hard surface.


----------



## AzTk92

Wich hard surface will you recommend for me, please? Megasoma is supposed to be hybrid (hard mouse pad with feeling of soft). Thank you


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzTk92*
> 
> Wich hard surface will you recommend for me, please? Megasoma is supposed to be hybrid (hard mouse pad with feeling of soft). Thank you


Just for testing try out the bare wood or whatever of your desk. If that doesn't work, It may not be the surface but the mouse.


----------



## AzTk92

Thank you very much for that information. I will try to game with and without mouse pad... will see how it work (now Im at work, so when I came home I will try...) if someone have ANY idea, please answer here... Im really dissapointed (I bought it 2 days ago )


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzTk92*
> 
> Thank you very much for that information. I will try to game with and without mouse pad... will see how it work (now Im at work, so when I came home I will try...) if someone have ANY idea, please answer here... Im really dissapointed (I bought it 2 days ago )


It's a tricky one, for me my Contagion seems fine on a Steelseries Qck+ which is black cloth. The only hard pad I have is an Icemat which it doesn't like very much.


----------



## AzTk92

just trying that mouse... Megasoma failed, so Now im trying it on my desk withou pad... will see how it works... and if no, then I will buy SS QcK... its pretty cheap tho







if will not work good for me, then I will go with SS Sensei I suppose...


----------



## DeMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzTk92*
> 
> just trying that mouse... Megasoma failed, so Now im trying it on my desk withou pad... will see how it works... and if no, then I will buy SS QcK... its pretty cheap tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if will not work good for me, then I will go with SS Sensei I suppose...


PTE sensors do really like hard, smooth surfaces.

I made my mice with that sensor work at their best on hard mousemats, like the SS 9HD, SS SX, Razer Destructor or Zowie Swift, of which the best in my experience was the SS SX (smooth black aluminium).

Soft surfaces tend to compress when the mouse is being pushed around the mousepad, and since it is using doppler tracking, every small change on the surface means it gets recognized and it gets shown on-screen.

You might wanna try the suggestion given before about try it on a wooden desk. If it doesn't track on the desk surface, get a white paper, stick it to the table, and try tracking on it.


----------



## Skull3h

So everyone knows mmo7 and RAT 9 no longer works on mountain lion so beware updating (also side topic neither does the Razer black widow ultimate, well it works but no longer seen in synapse 2.0 software)

Edit: Removed the new 1.6 Synapse software and reinstalled the 1.5 version this works only downside is you have to right click and open the pkg file as its blocked for normal installs by the new gatekeeper program (for those interested







)


----------



## Phelan

So now I'm at a crossroads and don't know what to do about it. I love my 6400 CPI RAT 7, but it's black, and I wanted a mouse that better matches my case, so I just ordered a white Logitech G600 (I know, I'm in the darkside now). What should I do with the RAT?

edit: Sold the RAT. Goodbye my friend.


----------



## AzTk92

Yesterday I was trying mouse. With Megasoma it was all jumpy and it were bad. I tryed only wooden desk and its pretty great! For few hours nothing happend... wooden desk is my choice... that is pretty weird lol... (I payed 40€ for megasoma... and "free" wooden desk is best in my case)







thank you for your advices


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skull3h*
> 
> So everyone knows mmo7 and RAT 9 no longer works on mountain lion so beware updating (also side topic neither does the Razer black widow ultimate, well it works but no longer seen in synapse 2.0 software)
> Edit: Removed the new 1.6 Synapse software and reinstalled the 1.5 version this works only downside is you have to right click and open the pkg file as its blocked for normal installs by the new gatekeeper program (for those interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


We've got an updated version in beta at the moment which some people have been helping us test - looking good so far so we may have that released shortly.


----------



## Skull3h

Yes Rich got my email and have installed it so far so good will post here again with my full thoughts after a weekends testing


----------



## Skull3h

Ok after testing in a few raids with multiple char types found no issues as yet, works as it used to








Only minor issues found so far is aesthetics, on settings page main actionlock button has bad characters at the end probably the tm bit at a guess and the support page is obviously in need of filling out.
My recommendation is to put this link on the blog page to get more feedback from the most users you can as it appears to be stable enough for a public beta.


----------



## DarkFury

I've been having a weird problem lately....

While playing Star Wars: The Old Republic, I periodically have issues where it seems the game forgets to receive the keybound codes from my MMO 7.

Basic mouse buttons will work fine, however in paticular my side thumb buttons will stop working completely... and not register on the screen. I usually have to tab out of the game and tab back in to get it working. Even performing the "test profile" in the MMO 7 software shows that it is still active...

Would this be something wrong with the game in forgetting the mouse settings? Or would there be some kind of issue with the keybind translation going on... since the game still sees the mouse, as a basic mouse... yet for that moment the special binds go unrecognized?

Just wondering if anyone else had experienced something like that with their Cyborg product.


----------



## Mergatroid

I'll never understand people who purchase computer parts exclusively based on their colour.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'll never understand people who purchase computer parts exclusively based on their colour.


The devil is in the details. My computer build is 75% looks and 25% use. Coming from a background of modding anything and everything for looks, including cars, truck, motorcycles, bicycles, and game consoles, it's easy for my to become dissatisfied with one choice and work to replace it with another, or mod it to the way I want.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> The devil is in the details. My computer build is 75% looks and 25% use. Coming from a background of modding anything and everything for looks, including cars, truck, motorcycles, bicycles, and game consoles, it's easy for my to become dissatisfied with one choice and work to replace it with another, or mod it to the way I want.


this +rep

I want a Corsair M60 since forever..but the blue light will seem out of place with my red theme rig


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> The devil is in the details. My computer build is 75% looks and 25% use. Coming from a background of modding anything and everything for looks, including cars, truck, motorcycles, bicycles, and game consoles, it's easy for my to become dissatisfied with one choice and work to replace it with another, or mod it to the way I want.


Lol, OK. Each to his own I guess.

If a bear was coming toward you ("Look Out! He's coming right for ya!"), would you pick up the blue gun because it goes with your jacket, or would you pick up the regular looking gun because you knew it was loaded and saw it working earlier?

The phrase "all show and no go" comes to mind.

I'd rather have a Porsche of any colour than own a Chevette because it was blue.


----------



## Phelan

While u understand your point, "all show and no go" is certainly not what I would consider is pertaining to my situation. The matching white/black G600 that I ordered has an 8200 CPI sensor, 20 programmable buttons, and on-device profile cacheing. It may not be as versatile or comfortable as my RAT was, but it's no Chevette either







.


----------



## Mergatroid

You're right. The G600 is an excellent mouse. I just wouldn't pick it based solely on its colour, or give up a great mouse because of its colour.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You're right. The G600 is an excellent mouse. I just wouldn't pick it based solely on its colour, or give up a great mouse because of its colour.


Cool beans, and I think we're in agreement on this. I didn't pick the G600 _exclusively_ based on color, though I did start looking for a replacement because of color. So while it mat be a higher priority to me, we both agree on the importance of function







.


----------



## Mergatroid

Ok, deal. Lol. It is an excellent mouse so I don't blame you at all for going with it. I just gave a G5 to a friend of mine, and one of my spare mice is a G9x. I've always liked Logitech mice.


----------



## HitsuSan

Hi guys, i'm really new in here and today i was reading this topic cause i have to buy a new mouse and i've got some concernings on RAT9. I had a Razer Mamba until the last week, i've sold it cause due to the arc shape was constantly hurting my hands (hurray to ergonomics). Anyway that was a great mouse but i'd prefer to keep my hands safe. My current problem is that now i want a new wireless mouse (i hate cables) and i was looking for the RAT9 which looks great (i love the fact that i can customize it in shape, and it's wireless) but my thoughts are on the lens an all the cheapness feeling factors that i keep reading all over the place. So here's my question: How's the situation today? Those problems are still there? It's still a good buy?


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, I honestly don't know why anyone would say the RAT9 feels cheap. The chassis is solid aluminum. It's very heavy. If you like a light mouse, you're looking in the wrong place. I also bought a Mamba before I got the RAT 9, but I returned it because the battery system sucked, and the charging cord felt really cheap.

With the right pad and a handy q-tip for cleaning the laser sensor it's a pretty good mouse. For a cordless gaming mouse, personally I think it's about the best one available (best one I've seen anyway). It never has to be plugged in, batteries last about seven hours or so, but only take 1-2 hours to charge so it's always ready to swap a new battery when the installed one is running low.

I have a few really nice corded mice (Logitech G9x, Corsair M90) but I always come back to the RAT because it feels so great. I didn't feel the break-in period for my hand was any longer than it was with any other mouse. They all feel funny until you get used to them. Of course, mice like the RATs, and to a lesser extent the G9x go out of their way to try and give you a better fit.


----------



## xx9e02

How long does Cyborg's support system usually take to respond? My RAT 7's left click is double clicking, and its been a few days since I've submitted the ticket and I've yet to hear from them :/


----------



## Mergatroid

Depends. Some people get pretty quick service and others have said it took a while. I guess it depends on how busy they are. Personally, it took about a week for them to get back to me, and when they did it was a message saying since I hadn't replied they would consider the case closed. Lol, they never responded so I went onto Facebook to ask who I should contact, and someone emailed me the next day and took care of my problem.

If you purchased it at a local store, you may be able to take it back there and get them to ship it for you. Depends on the store, but Memory Express in western Canada has this service.


----------



## xx9e02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Depends. Some people get pretty quick service and others have said it took a while. I guess it depends on how busy they are. Personally, it took about a week for them to get back to me, and when they did it was a message saying since I hadn't replied they would consider the case closed. Lol, they never responded so I went onto Facebook to ask who I should contact, and someone emailed me the next day and took care of my problem.
> If you purchased it at a local store, you may be able to take it back there and get them to ship it for you. Depends on the store, but Memory Express in western Canada has this service.


Well, hopefully they get back to me soon then and without any hassles. Otherwise I'll give them a call / find them on Facebook. At least the double click issue came up relatively early in my use of the mouse, its only 3 or so months old... In the meantime, back to my Abyssus!


----------



## Nethermir

did the rat 9 get any recent improvements hardware wise? im looking to try to buy another rat 9 again.


----------



## Mergatroid

I think the newer RAT 9 has the newer higher dpi sensor. I looked at Tiger Direct and New Egg but I don't see it there. Check Cyborg website.


----------



## Ragnarok05

I've been submitting tickets to the Cyborg website for two months now regarding a new mouse wheel. They are really crap at following up.

Hopefully the Mad Catz Facebook page can help me.

Otherwise, does anyone know where I can buy a replacement scroll wheel?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Rich should respond on this thread. He's usually a pretty fast response, and has good info.


----------



## Ragnarok05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Rich should respond on this thread. He's usually a pretty fast response, and has good info.


Ok, cool. Also, do Mad Catz usually rpely to tickets via email, or do you have to make an account on their site and check the ticket status?


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

You'll get notification via email that the support team have replied to you and you should then log on to the system to check the response. if you're having trouble then PM me your email address and I can flag it up with the head of support. Are you in the US or elsewhere?


----------



## Ragnarok05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> You'll get notification via email that the support team have replied to you and you should then log on to the system to check the response. if you're having trouble then PM me your email address and I can flag it up with the head of support. Are you in the US or elsewhere?


I'm in Australia, but it seems going on the Facebook page hlped me out, cos I just received a reply. Hopefully they can set me up with a new wheel, lol.


----------



## lokkenjawnz

Hey guys, just got my M.M.O. 7, and I love it! Feels great, damn comfy mouse! However I can't get the damn profiles to work, at all. I've tried making my own profile, as well as loading some of the premade ones, none of them activate. They show as active under the Cyborg menu, but none of the actions work, anyone have an idea of what's going on? I got this specifically for the epic profile action, so I need this to work! I'm on an MBP running Mac OS 10.6.8. Any help with this would be great.

[Edit] Rebooted my computer, and the profiles seem to be working fine now. Not sure what the initial problem was, but that seemed to solve it!


----------



## HitsuSan

Hi guys, i've bought a Rat9 6400dpi version this week and the mouse seems great but i still have one problem to the dpi configuration. No matter what i try i can't match this mouse to an average usb dpi mouse and it feels a lot weird to my hands, i can't move it precisely and i'm sucking at aiming in shooters ^^ What do you think about it? Any suggestion?


----------



## DarkFury

Well I'm sad to say that my 2nd Cyborg MMO 7 mouse is now heading back for RMA. What is up with the "side buttons" on this mouse?

Seriously, something is not right about the durability of the thumb buttons... as now I have another broken button (this time the upper left button broke...)

This is under normal gameplay conditions... as the mouse has not been treated roughly... however it just seems that the buttons either come "off track" or lose their springy "click" back into position.

I surely hope that someone at Cyborg will look into this.... as this might be a serious weakness in this mouse (outside of the other "laser issues" that everyone talks about.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitsuSan*
> 
> Hi guys, i've bought a Rat9 6400dpi version this week and the mouse seems great but i still have one problem to the dpi configuration. No matter what i try i can't match this mouse to an average usb dpi mouse and it feels a lot weird to my hands, i can't move it precisely and i'm sucking at aiming in shooters ^^ What do you think about it? Any suggestion?


I can't really help you. You have to use a combination of the DPI settings for the mouse and the sensitivity control most games have in their options to adjust the mouse where you like it. I set the DPI controls in the mouse software so that most games I play can use one of the DPI setting I can change with the DPI rocker button on the mouse.


----------



## DarkFury

Hey Mad Catz Rich,

How long does it usually take to get an RMA number for a return...

I haven't heard back from support since the automated message I got on Monday.... is that usual?


----------



## Fletcherea

My 2nd one started acting up, this time i nerd raged and ripped the clickers off =( Back to simpler times for me lol.


----------



## senna89

Cyborg mouse software permet to set the polling rate to 250Hz or the options are only 125-500-1000 ?


----------



## PedroManchini

Hey Guys,

just tuned a bit mine; dark brown leather onto the palm rest and a small fillet instead of the right pinkie grip.




Didn't figure out how to put down the left buttoned grip though; any help please?



Quite nice mouse so far, but hate the branding on each of those buttons


----------



## senna89

How do all you manage its polling rate ?

i see there's not any reference about it into the software.

Polling is automatically setted to 1000Hz ? This applies to all models MMO7 and RAT9 included ?


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroManchini*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> just tuned a bit mine; dark brown leather onto the palm rest and a small fillet instead of the right pinkie grip.
> 
> 
> Didn't figure out how to put down the left buttoned grip though; any help please?
> 
> Quite nice mouse so far, but hate the branding on each of those buttons


Welcome our first Contagion owner, PedroManchini! Nice mods there.

The list has been updated


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> How do all you manage its polling rate ?
> i see there's not any reference about it into the software.
> Polling is automatically setted to 1000Hz ? This applies to all models MMO7 and RAT9 included ?


HELP


----------



## Defiler

I don't think you can control it. It states it's dynamic. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

You're not wrong.


----------



## MoMann

For the people who have the mmo7 is it durable, or should I get the RAT7?


----------



## dragulaz

Just found this thread and have not taken the time to sift through all 220+ pages. Was wondering if any of the vets out here can tell me if what I'm experiencing with my MMO 7 is common.

I've had the mouse for a month and everything has been working great. Then last night all movement in the x-axis direction stopped working right in the middle of a gaming session. I alt-tab out of game to the Windows desktop to make sure it wasn't just the game. Same thing happened there, I could only move the cursor vertically. After a couple minutes of me moving the mouse around erratically it started working again. I also noticed that the profiler went back to the default and I had to re-select my profile. I have both the latest version of the software and the driver.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mobi

Hi,
Despite a lot of bad reviews I bought an MMO7 today. I like the design, and I'm slowly getting used to it.

I would like to know if I can assign the 'forwards' and 'backwards' buttons to another button? For example I would like to assign the 'backwards' function to button 2 on the mouse. I don't know if this is possible?

Thanks.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragulaz*
> 
> Just found this thread and have not taken the time to sift through all 220+ pages. Was wondering if any of the vets out here can tell me if what I'm experiencing with my MMO 7 is common.
> I've had the mouse for a month and everything has been working great. Then last night all movement in the x-axis direction stopped working right in the middle of a gaming session. I alt-tab out of game to the Windows desktop to make sure it wasn't just the game. Same thing happened there, I could only move the cursor vertically. After a couple minutes of me moving the mouse around erratically it started working again. I also noticed that the profiler went back to the default and I had to re-select my profile. I have both the latest version of the software and the driver.
> Any thoughts?


I have experienced this too. I've had my mouse profile just stop working mid game... and then I had to pull the USB cord and re-plug it to get it working again. I don't know what causes that, but it's annoying as hell.

It got so bad that now I plug the mouse into my front mouse port instead of plugging it into the back where I normally plug mice into.

I just wonder what causes that issue... maybe Mad Catz Rich will chime in on it.


----------



## SDH500

Happy to see people like this mouse as much as I do.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragulaz*
> 
> Just found this thread and have not taken the time to sift through all 220+ pages. Was wondering if any of the vets out here can tell me if what I'm experiencing with my MMO 7 is common.
> I've had the mouse for a month and everything has been working great. Then last night all movement in the x-axis direction stopped working right in the middle of a gaming session. I alt-tab out of game to the Windows desktop to make sure it wasn't just the game. Same thing happened there, I could only move the cursor vertically. After a couple minutes of me moving the mouse around erratically it started working again. I also noticed that the profiler went back to the default and I had to re-select my profile. I have both the latest version of the software and the driver.
> Any thoughts?


I had this exact same problem on my RAT 9. It just seems to have stopped happening. I thought it was WiFi interference for a while, but I took it to work for a couple of weeks and it worked perfectly there until it got really dirty (the laser aperture got all clogged up with wads of dust). I cleaned it with a q-tip and Windex (a little dab on the Q-Tip) and it continued working great. I brought it home and it has never had the problem since. Every once in a while it acts like a dirty ball mouse, so I jam a Q-Tip in there and twist it around a few times and it seems to work OK after that.

Try the Q-Tip cleaning method and see if it makes a difference (even if the laser looks clean).

IMO, Madcats should consider changing the laser aperture. I have a Microsoft laser mouse on the same bench at work, and it works 100% all the time. Because of the large opening it has for the laser, even if dust gets in there it just falls out again. The Rats have a little tiny opening so any dust, or fiber or any other particle that comes along gets into the opening and stays in there. At least that's the only explanation for why the MS laser mouse never has any tracking problems on my dirty old work bench. I have also got two other high quality gaming laser mice here at home, and they also never have any tracking or cleaning problems. In fact, before I bought the RAT 9, I hadn't had any problems with tracking on any optical or laser mice I owned since I gave up ball mice about 20 years ago. Then I got the RAT 9, and had problems. Since then I have picked up two Logitech laser mice, and a Corsair laser mouse, and they all tracked without any problems. I still have the Corsair M90 and the Logitech G9x in use, and neither one has ever required any cleaning, and has never failed to operate perfectly.

Frankly, I can't blame the RAT 9 tracking problems exclusively on a dirty mouse because if that's all that was causing it, the other mice would have exhibited similar symptoms. So, although a dirty laser may be causing the tracking error, the question is why is the RAT mouse more prone to this than other mice are?

However, it's working fine now, and I only need to use the Q-tip once in a while so currently I'm happy with my RAT 9. Give the Q-Tip a try and see if it helps.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Also, the rats seem to be extremely sensitive to bass. If I listen to loud music, I just turn my mouse upside down, and use my ball mouse. And if you do use the mouse when listing to bassy enough music to move it, the cursor slowly walks across the screen even after the sound has stopped.


----------



## MoMann

Sooo is this mouse a buy or a not buy? Should I just get something else?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

The x/y axis problem rarely happens so disconcern that, but if you have the same problem I do and listen to a lot of bass, that may be a deal breaker for you.


----------



## Traxion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> Welcome our first Contagion owner, PedroManchini! Nice mods there.
> The list has been updated


Hey I had the first contagion! It's even on the list!

But glad to have another Contagion owner with me, even though I did actually revert back to my original RAT 7 because the forward/backward buttons stopped clicking on the Contagion.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> The x/y axis problem rarely happens so disconcern that, but if you have the same problem I do and listen to a lot of bass, that may be a deal breaker for you.


My mouse is not wireless... and I listen through headphones, so "bass" is not the answer to why my MM0 7 exhibits those problems....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> My mouse is not wireless... and I listen through headphones, so "bass" is not the answer to why my MM0 7 exhibits those problems....


I'm not saying bass is what causes those problems. I'm saying bass causes the mouse to walk all over the screen, atleast in my experience.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traxion*
> 
> Hey I had the first contagion! It's even on the list!
> But glad to have another Contagion owner with me, even though I did actually revert back to my original RAT 7 because the forward/backward buttons stopped clicking on the Contagion.


My bad. I thought I searched through the list.







At least you have company now.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDH500*
> 
> Happy to see people like this mouse as much as I do.


Can't make out which one that is. Let me know so I can add you to the list.


----------



## SDH500

Sorry it is a RAT7


----------



## aztoiozalan

hey guys im new here from Malaysia.

i have a used r7 mse i bought for quite cheap, its just im having certain problems.

1 , the scrool wheel is busted , i have been informed. but i am looking for solutions to at least repair it if its possible? anyone knows what maybe the cause of it? i can click as open new tab but the scrolling up and down not detect so yah. or is the sensor problematic at the scroll wheel part? any ways to go bout it. Its out of warranty but i was just asking the reseller, they say my chances are if even they send rma , madcatz wouldn't even bother to repair cuz no more warranty, even if im fine with paying any fees. izzit true? quite saddening info there

2. i am using a windows xp 32 bit i guess normal ones. i downloaded all the lates drivers and software from cyborg's website. all was choose option of windows xp 32 bit + rat7. Downloaded and installed. but the software cant be open. it will come out to the alert windows saying madcatz bla bla has encountered some problem and need to close, pls inform microsoft etc2. i tried uninstalling it re instal still the same =(

i really hope somewon wud enlighten me here. other than that is the best darn mouse ive ever used and bought. this one's a keeper.









regards
aztoiozalan


----------



## HecticSeptic

Just thought I should upload my belated picture. Gotta hurry into that list








Got it many a post ago. Happily still working as well. Of course now I'm
using the pinky rest, raised palmrest and have moved the thumb-area
almost completely to the top. Gotta have the precision aim in the middle!

[Edit: Here's a new photo :]


[Edit: Post was too wide, looked weird.]
[Edit: Still does...weird]


----------



## JayKaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> So heres the skinny
> I was having some ram issues (fixed bad ram-removed two stick and left two in) in the process of finding the issues I needed to redo my os. When all was said and done i started to load my drivers including the mmo7 drivers id had stored from a dl off the site. All went well, no issues but that was untill i go to start the profile editor. It will not see that my mouse is plugged in and keeps telling me to plug a device in. I cant get the profiler to work. Searching the web does not help as there are few ive seen who have had this issue. One suggest i device manager and change from default drivers to the mmo 7 drivers but there are not in there to change to. Mouse works as a mouse but that is it
> Please help me


disconnect the mouse for 5 then plug it back in the correct drivers should install!

If that don't work uninstall the software and drivers, get a fresh download the bad ram could have corrupted your first DL assuming it was downloaded while the bad ram was in your rig..
make sure to download the latest driver's first and install them, disconnect the mouse and reconnect install the ST software if it does not detect the mouse disconnect and reconnect the software should detect it then..

I have had this issue a few time's usually just unplugging the mouse then plugging it back it fixes the st install problem..


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> The x/y axis problem rarely happens so disconcern that, but if you have the same problem I do and listen to a lot of bass, that may be a deal breaker for you.


I also have the wondering pointer problem, but for me it's not related to bass. I have found that when I'm playing a game such as Star Trek online, I have to fire weapons by clicking a small on-screen button. Sometimes, when I start playing, I find that every time I click the button, the pointer moves a little. Usually, down and to the right.
So, I will be firing away looking at the action and suddenly my weapon will stop firing, and I will look down and find the pointer has moved off of the fire button.
When this happens, it's easy to recreate (in fact, it's almost impossible to get it to stop happening). When this happen a lot in a night, I will pull out another mouse and use it for the rest of the night. Every time it has happened, the next day after work when I try it again it's working fine.
If it wasn't for the awesome design (both the mouse shape and customizability, and the way the battery system works) then I would be looking for another wireless mouse. No other mouse I've owned has had these little "glitches". However, I like the design so much I stick with it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I also have the wondering pointer problem, but for me it's not related to bass. I have found that when I'm playing a game such as Star Trek online, I have to fire weapons by clicking a small on-screen button. Sometimes, when I start playing, I find that every time I click the button, the pointer moves a little. Usually, down and to the right.
> So, I will be firing away looking at the action and suddenly my weapon will stop firing, and I will look down and find the pointer has moved off of the fire button.
> When this happens, it's easy to recreate (in fact, it's almost impossible to get it to stop happening). When this happen a lot in a night, I will pull out another mouse and use it for the rest of the night. Every time it has happened, the next day after work when I try it again it's working fine.
> If it wasn't for the awesome design (both the mouse shape and customizability, and the way the battery system works) then I would be looking for another wireless mouse. No other mouse I've owned has had these little "glitches". However, I like the design so much I stick with it.


Hmm. Well for me if I listen to bassy music the mouse jumps all over the screen. The longer I listen the longer it takes to reset. By reset I mean the time it takes for the cursor to stop drifting after I stop listening.


----------



## Mergatroid

They could be related. When I'm having the "click drift" problem, if I left my mouse alone and cranked up the volume, it might do the same thing yours does.


----------



## cravinmild

NCIX Sale

MMO7 $89

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=73326&vpn=CCB437130002%2F04%2F1&manufacture=Saitek&promoid=1088

Git em while the gitNs good


----------



## Art Vanelay

I just got a RAT 7 today. This mouse is by far the most comfortable I have ever used.

Is it normal for the mouse not to move smoothly without enhance pointer precision enabled?

Edit: it turns out that the problem was with windows sensitivity being too high and screwing things up. Enhance pointer precision just reduced the sensitivity,


----------



## mx3orange

Oh noes, I think I blew out my right click switch. it takes no pressure to push it and to have it recognize







. Can I fix it,or do I have to send it in?

Also, it should be covered by warranty, right?


----------



## BradleyW

Yeah it should be! I'd send it back. If you attempt to fix it, they might refuse it.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

@Art Vanelay - NEVER have enhance pointer precision enabled with a modern high DPI mouse. It just messes up your mouse pointer control.

@Mergatroid - are you using a foam mouse mat or hard surface?

@cravinmild - make sure that you have both the drivers and the software. They're two separate downloads.

@aztoiozalan - if the scroll wheel is just spinning freely then the spindle inside has possibly snapped. You can open the R.A.T. up and replace the spindle with some DIY but it's not a part that we supply. For your software issue, make sure that .Net 3.5 SP1 is up to date using this link: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=22


----------



## BradleyW

I tend to use the windows 7 mouse smoothing fix. Removes all mouse accelleration.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Hey, Mad Catz Rich, I had trouble with my left and right mouse click buttons messing up a bit. I contacted customer support, and I tried to fix it myself. I just removed and replaced the single screw on the bottom that holds down the mouse buttons... My mouse is still under warranty, so if this happens again, my actions don't violate my warranty terms, do they?


----------



## cravinmild

Ive noticed that recently my MMO 7 is acting up. Only with Diablo 3, when I use the supplied profile. The cursed will freeze for a few seconds every ten seconds. This problem continues even when I exit the game on a empty desktop. Everything is fine after I restart the pc but if I use the D3 profile it starts again. I've done nothing different on my end. No New software installed.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> @Art Vanelay - *NEVER have enhance pointer precision enabled with a modern high DPI mouse. It just messes up your mouse pointer control.*
> @Mergatroid - are you using a foam mouse mat or hard surface?
> @cravinmild - make sure that you have both the drivers and the software. They're two separate downloads.
> @aztoiozalan - if the scroll wheel is just spinning freely then the spindle inside has possibly snapped. You can open the R.A.T. up and replace the spindle with some DIY but it's not a part that we supply. For your software issue, make sure that .Net 3.5 SP1 is up to date using this link: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=22


Hmm. I've been using it forever, tried it without and couldn't get used to it. I cant see it really hurting, atleast for me.  What exactly does it do?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> @Art Vanelay - NEVER have enhance pointer precision enabled with a modern high DPI mouse. It just messes up your mouse pointer control.


The problem was that setting Windows sensitivity too high caused the mouse to have a lot of jitter, enhance pointer precision just decreased the sensitivity to the point where the jitter disappeared. Do you know why high Windows sensitivity causes errors?

This picture demonstrates the problem I was having. Enhance pointer precision was off in this. The low sensitivity side looks slightly jittery, is that normal?

I decided to do some further testing with my deathadder; the same jitter appears to happen with it too, but when I move it fast, the jitter disappears.


Quote:


> Hmm. I've been using it forever, tried it without and couldn't get used to it. I cant see it really hurting, atleast for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does it do?


As far as I can tell, it decreases the sensitivity significantly and probably puts on some sort of acceleration.


----------



## mx3orange

Where do i request a warranty replacement? My right click button has gone bad and doesn't click correctly anymore. It sometimes clicks when i lift the mouse, and it is very soft, unlike it normally is














EDIT: I submitted a support ticket. now awaiting a response


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> @Art Vanelay - NEVER have enhance pointer precision enabled with a modern high DPI mouse. It just messes up your mouse pointer control.
> @Mergatroid - are you using a foam mouse mat or hard surface?


I use a Cyborg aluminum mouse pad. Using the red side.

Just to note, I always use acceleration with my mice. I tried a registry hack to remove it, and I hated it. I uninstalled the hack and use a little acceleration with my mouse. I have used it on all the laser gaming mice I have bought and prefer it especially for the desktop. Others I know with laser mice (Logitechs and Razers) also use it and never complain. I think it really depends on preference and what you're used to using. I tried that hack for about a month and just couldn't get used to it. I like having the pointer move less distance when I am moving the mouse slowly, and a further distance when I move it quickly.

Also note that when I removed all acceleration it had no effect on the tracking issues. IMO, the tell tail sign here is that none of the other mice I have exhibit any of these symptoms. The click-drifting fault only shows up about once a month now, and I haven't had a complete failure of an axis since I brought it back from a two week test period at work. I'm not really complaining, just mentioning the issues I've had. Overall I like the mouse enough that I'm still using it. I love the way the batteries work, I love that it never has to be plugged in, I love that it's heavy and fits my hand perfectly, I love the look, and when everything is working perfectly, I love the performance.

The biggest hiccup now is the click-drift fault. I have no idea what could be causing it. It happens on any surface. It continues happening even after cleaning it. It always goes in the same direction. Still, I can live with it. It's funny though that it just stops by itself. At least it happens so infrequently that it's not causing major issues.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I use a Cyborg aluminum mouse pad. Using the red side.
> Just to note, I always use acceleration with my mice. I tried a registry hack to remove it, and I hated it. I uninstalled the hack and use a little acceleration with my mouse. I have used it on all the laser gaming mice I have bought and prefer it especially for the desktop. Others I know with laser mice (Logitechs and Razers) also use it and never complain. I think it really depends on preference and what you're used to using. I tried that hack for about a month and just couldn't get used to it. I like having the pointer move less distance when I am moving the mouse slowly, and a further distance when I move it quickly.
> Also note that when I removed all acceleration it had no effect on the tracking issues. IMO, the tell tail sign here is that none of the other mice I have exhibit any of these symptoms. The click-drifting fault only shows up about once a month now, and I haven't had a complete failure of an axis since I brought it back from a two week test period at work. I'm not really complaining, just mentioning the issues I've had. Overall I like the mouse enough that I'm still using it. I love the way the batteries work, I love that it never has to be plugged in, I love that it's heavy and fits my hand perfectly, I love the look, and when everything is working perfectly, I love the performance.
> The biggest hiccup now is the click-drift fault. I have no idea what could be causing it. It happens on any surface. It continues happening even after cleaning it. It always goes in the same direction. Still, I can live with it. It's funny though that it just stops by itself. At least it happens so infrequently that it's not causing major issues.


If that it drifts when I click it if I hold it at abd angle or put too much pressure on the back are you sure that's not the problem you are having.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I use a Cyborg aluminum mouse pad. Using the red side.


Does this mouse work with cloth mouse pads as well?


----------



## mx3orange

I use mine witha cloth QCk+


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mx3orange*
> 
> I use mine witha cloth QCk+


Does it actually work without jitter? I've heard some bad things about the phillips twin eye sensor.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> If that it drifts when I click it if I hold it at abd angle or put too much pressure on the back are you sure that's not the problem you are having.


Nope, it's flat on the mouse pad. As I mentioned, it's intermittent. I can play a game one day and everything is perfect. I could play the same game the next day, and with everything being the same the mouse will drift down and to the right whenever I click the button. I can clean the laser and change surface but it still happens. The next day I can try it again in the same game and it will work perfectly.

As I mentioned, it's really not happening enough to bother me a lot, and I have a couple of really nice mice I can use as spares when it does happen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Does this mouse work with cloth mouse pads as well?


I used a $1.50 black cloth pad for a couple of months and it worked fine until it started falling apart. However, it had more resistance than the hard pads have. With the Cyborg aluminum pad, I can just touch the mouse a little and it will move. I can actually spin the mouse since it's cordless (RAT 9).

The only thing I don't like about the aluminum pad is that the edges are bare aluminum, and it can at times cause your wrist to get cold.


----------



## mx3orange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Does it actually work without jitter? I've heard some bad things about the phillips twin eye sensor.


Yep, i had no issues with the tracking.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I used a $1.50 black cloth pad for a couple of months and it worked fine until it started falling apart. However, it had more resistance than the hard pads have. With the Cyborg aluminum pad, I can just touch the mouse a little and it will move. I can actually spin the mouse since it's cordless (RAT 9).
> The only thing I don't like about the aluminum pad is that the edges are bare aluminum, and it can at times cause your wrist to get cold.


Do they still sell that aluminum mouse pad? I want one, but I can't find it anywhere.

Also, do you think the XFX war pad would work well with the mouse?


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Well it's all personal preference but having enhance pointer precision on and having the mouse sensitivity in Windows at anything other than 6/11 (the sixth position of the eleven available to you) will result in acceleration being applied to your cursor. Now to me (and many others) acceleration is bad - anything which takes away that 1:1 response which is so important to the muscle memory response in gaming is not good.

I need to know that if I move my mouse a given distance that it will always result in the same amount of cursor/aiming movement onscreen, no matter how fast I move my mouse. Acceleration removes that predictability as it's much easier to repeatedly move your arm/hand a given distance than it is to move it the same speed every time.

If you want to change the speed of your mouse then it's generally better use the DPI setting on the mouse rather than the Windows mouse sensitivity.

As I said though, it's all personal preference


----------



## mx3orange

@Mad Catz Rich

How long do the support tickets usually take? I really want my mouse fixed fast lol


----------



## cravinmild

Advanced rma rules


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mx3orange*
> 
> @Mad Catz Rich
> How long do the support tickets usually take? I really want my mouse fixed fast lol


At most they're usually a week, but more often it will be 2-3 days. If you're having trouble then PM me your email address and I can chase it through with support.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Do they still sell that aluminum mouse pad? I want one, but I can't find it anywhere.
> Also, do you think the XFX war pad would work well with the mouse?


I bought mine at Memory Express, but they no longer have them. I looked on tiger direct.ca and newegg.ca but they don't have it either.

I can't really speak for pads I haven't used. It's definitely a gamble.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Well it's all personal preference but having enhance pointer precision on and having the mouse sensitivity in Windows at anything other than 6/11 (the sixth position of the eleven available to you) will result in acceleration being applied to your cursor. Now to me (and many others) acceleration is bad - anything which takes away that 1:1 response which is so important to the muscle memory response in gaming is not good.
> I need to know that if I move my mouse a given distance that it will always result in the same amount of cursor/aiming movement onscreen, no matter how fast I move my mouse. Acceleration removes that predictability as it's much easier to repeatedly move your arm/hand a given distance than it is to move it the same speed every time.
> If you want to change the speed of your mouse then it's generally better use the DPI setting on the mouse rather than the Windows mouse sensitivity.
> As I said though, it's all personal preference


I agree that it has a lot to do with personal preference. I've been playing games with acceleration since Microsoft added it into Windows, and I have gotten quite used to it.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I bought mine at Memory Express, but they no longer have them. I looked on tiger direct.ca and newegg.ca but they don't have it either.
> I can't really speak for pads I haven't used. It's definitely a gamble.


I decided to go with the warpad. It seems to be a good mouse pad so far, but there are some tracking issues; they get somewhat noticeable when I have to move the mouse very slowly.


----------



## Mergatroid

That sucks. That's the chance we have to take though. If you bought it locally, you could always take it back and try something else. I've heard that the razer pads work well.....


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That sucks. That's the chance we have to take though. If you bought it locally, you could always take it back and try something else. I've heard that the razer pads work well.....


I mostly bought the pad for the wrist rest, so I am going to keep it. I am currently using a piece of foam board on top of it, and it works; I'm probably going to go to a store and see if I can find a piece of metal that would work as a suitable surface.

Here's an example of what happens, the left is on the pad, the right is on the foam board.



Edit: I have just realized that I cannot find a single surface that this mouse does not jitter on; I've decided to return it because of this. I'm not sure if mine was defective or something, but the problems are making me miss me old trouble free Deathadder, so I'm going to go back to that.


----------



## mx3orange

Well, my right click button has completely failed and clicks whenever it wants, but never when I press the button :/


----------



## PedroManchini

Concerning those pads,

I just cutted a plate of leather under the keys and the mouse; it slides perfectly and is very comfortable. Sorry about the old MS mouse over at the picture; it is not there anymore











Cheers.


----------



## cravinmild

That was my upgrade mouse to the mmo7. love the MS sidewinder, fit well in my big hands. It was pretty nice back in the day but not enough buttons


----------



## Luxer

I was thinking about getting the MMO 7 but looking at the software it seems you can't program the extra forward/back side buttons or the 2 extra buttons near the scroll wheel. Are these completely unprogrammable?


----------



## Danny350

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> I was thinking about getting the MMO 7 but looking at the software it seems you can't program the extra forward/back side buttons or the 2 extra buttons near the scroll wheel. Are these completely unprogrammable?


You can program all of the buttons you mentioned. You must use the MMO7 Update Tool to be able to program the 2 action lock buttons beside the scroll wheel. The only buttons not programmable are the Mode Shift, Mode Button, and DPI Select Button.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny350*
> 
> You can program all of the buttons you mentioned. You must use the MMO7 Update Tool to be able to program the 2 action lock buttons beside the scroll wheel. The only buttons not programmable are the Mode Shift, Mode Button, and DPI Select Button.


I thought the "update tool" was only used to disable those 2 buttons...

I didn't see the option to re-program them... (although it might be there.... ????)


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> I thought the "update tool" was only used to disable those 2 buttons...
> I didn't see the option to re-program them... (although it might be there.... ????)


As long as you've also updated to the latest version of the programming software then you will have those buttons available on the programming page.


----------



## The-racer

RAT-9 overhere!
Combined with a steelseries hard mousepad.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> As long as you've also updated to the latest version of the programming software then you will have those buttons available on the programming page.


Ok... thanks for that update.


----------



## hordegamergirl

I just bought my R.A.T. 7 - Albino! I love this mouse so much that I am going to purchase another one to take into the office with me because after using it, it's hard to function with another mouse!

So my question is, what can I use on it to make sure that it stays bright white? I obviously always make sure to have clean hands when using it, but I've already got a few smudges on it









Can I use a cleaning product on it or would something like that be too harsh? Any suggestions?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hordegamergirl*
> 
> I just bought my R.A.T. 7 - Albino! I love this mouse so much that I am going to purchase another one to take into the office with me because after using it, it's hard to function with another mouse!
> So my question is, what can I use on it to make sure that it stays bright white? I obviously always make sure to have clean hands when using it, but I've already got a few smudges on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I use a cleaning product on it or would something like that be too harsh? Any suggestions?


My black rat 5 had the same problem... grease slicks whenever i didn't wash my hands right before use. Somehow, over time the grease slicks kinda covered the rest of teh mouse and it doesn't look bad now.


----------



## cravinmild

^^^^lol


----------



## Buttermilk

My RAT 7 just died on me after about a year.


----------



## HecticSeptic

Hi guys, is anyone interested in an app that alters the MMO7 led color when certain buttons are clicked (as latch to stay on, or else only while clicking)? I'm busy developing it in my free time if anyone is keen to try it? So far can change the led through a form, but trying to detect clicks so that its dynamic.


----------



## undergroundbear

hey guys, just got my rat 7, loving it already. I'm setting up macros, and I'm wanting to alter volume. Initially it isn't hard to just do the volume up or down, but I'd like to make it go faster, like in larger increments. Any idea how? I tried something and it somehow looped infinitely and I tried closing it and next minute blue screen.


----------



## Danny350

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HecticSeptic*
> 
> Hi guys, is anyone interested in an app that alters the MMO7 led color when certain buttons are clicked (as latch to stay on, or else only while clicking)? I'm busy developing it in my free time if anyone is keen to try it? So far can change the led through a form, but trying to detect clicks so that its dynamic.


Very interesting idea! I personally would like to see this.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Well it appears that my mouse is now starting to get the click movement that others were talking about. Great.

Edit: Cleaned the sensor and in the process the slight pressure on it may have put it back into place or did whatever to fix the problem


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttermilk*
> 
> My RAT 7 just died on me after about a year.


Good thing it has a two year warranty.

Edit:

And now for something completely different:

Has anyone seen this:

http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/strike7.htm





MadCatz STRIKE 7 modular keyboard? It looks very interesting, but I'm a little leery about a few things. First, locally it's $329.99. Wow. I wouldn't mind so much except that it doesn't use mechanical keys, but a membrane system. They say it has tactile feedback, but none of the specs mention important things like how many simultaneous keys pressed and anti ghosting. They say you get the tactile feedback without the noise, but I like the noise. I gave up the Corsair K90 and one of the reasons I did was because the keys were too quiet and I couldn't feel the tactile feedback their Cherry keys should have had.

Maybe Madcatz Rich can talk to us about this membrane system they're using? One thing's for sure, at $330 I'm not going to be an early adopter. I wonder if they plan on making any other modules for it? I might consider purchasing one if they made a module with larger movement keys surrounded by macro keys (or even keys that mimic keyboard keys). All in all, looks pretty sweet. I will enjoy reading the reviews.

Also, it's unfortunate that at this price they did not use USB3. USB3 has better power capabilities than USB2 does, and would have eliminated the need for an ac adapter. Another thing is that it has integrated Teamspeak. That's OK I guess, but I have to wonder what portion of the price accounts for that? I would rather save $20 (or whatever) than have something like Teamspeak integrated into the keyboard. Also, most games I play use Ventrillo. Integrating some companies software into such an expensive peripheral is a mistake in my opinion. Some people using Ventrilo will find their $330 keyboard has a feature they don't use.

Still, I'm very intrigued by this keyboard. It's definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## cravinmild

here is a really good user review from a buddy who just bought one.

http://www.trubritarforums.com/index.php/topic/9015-strike-7-reviewed-by-righthooks/page__pid__97722#entry97722


----------



## Skylit

@ Mad catz rich.

Quick question: Does the RAT3 have the angle snapping function enabled or disabled? (Or both with firmware offloading?)

Not sure if you have that information, but I would like to add any possible info to my thread for reference.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> They say it has tactile feedback, but none of the specs mention important things like how many simultaneous keys pressed and anti ghosting. They say you get the tactile feedback without the noise, but I like the noise. I gave up the Corsair K90 and one of the reasons I did was because the keys were too quiet and I couldn't feel the tactile feedback their Cherry keys should have had.


Is it the noise you miss or the tactile feedback? Usually it's the latter, in which case you should be fine with the S.T.R.I.K.E.7. In our research we found that the most popular mechanical switches are the Cherry Blue and Brown - the others being a long way behind in any polls. This membrane gives you the tactile feedback of a blue with that bump in the keypress but without the click that you get. Or alternatively it's kind of like a brown but with a much firmer tactile bump - many people find browns hard to distinguish from reds or blacks because they say that the bump isn't strong enough. There's more info about it over here:

http://www.madcatz.com/the-science-behind-s-t-r-i-k-e-7-keys/

As for simultaneous keypresses - up to 7, or, in other words, more than the fingers on your hand when the other one is planted on your R.A.T.








Quote:


> Another thing is that it has integrated Teamspeak. That's OK I guess, but I have to wonder what portion of the price accounts for that? I would rather save $20 (or whatever) than have something like Teamspeak integrated into the keyboard. Also, most games I play use Ventrillo. Integrating some companies software into such an expensive peripheral is a mistake in my opinion. Some people using Ventrilo will find their $330 keyboard has a feature they don't use.


The integrated Teamspeak doesn't cost you or us anything - the guys over at Teamspeak have a robust SDK that we could work with to integrate support. Vent and Mumble? Not so much, although we'd be happy to work with them to implement support.


----------



## undergroundbear

Hey again, I don't have a problem with the volume any more, but I've been trying to iron out a mode to alt tab(or windows tab) between windows with the metal scroll wheel. The only thing that worked remotely so far was having a dedicated button to *bring up* the alt tab menu, and then have the scroll wheel do the tab and shift-tab to go either direction. Problem is 1) I'd rather not have to initially press a button to bring up the window, rather just have scroll go straight to it, and 2) the shift-tab part of it, an anti clockwise rotation, works, but each time I do it, it releases and re-presses shift, making it lag quite a bit, I'd rather somehow have shift stay down while scrolling.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## HecticSeptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undergroundbear*
> 
> Hey again, I don't have a problem with the volume any more, but I've been trying to iron out a mode to alt tab(or windows tab) between windows with the metal scroll wheel. The only thing that worked remotely so far was having a dedicated button to *bring up* the alt tab menu, and then have the scroll wheel do the tab and shift-tab to go either direction. Problem is 1) I'd rather not have to initially press a button to bring up the window, rather just have scroll go straight to it, and 2) the shift-tab part of it, an anti clockwise rotation, works, but each time I do it, it releases and re-presses shift, making it lag quite a bit, I'd rather somehow have shift stay down while scrolling.
> Any help would be appreciated, thanks


I've used the AltTab ShiftAltTab combo on my HWheel since setting up my first profile. I've been able to get it smoothest with this:


The 1 second pause allows me to scroll and pause while looking at the tabs for a second before leaving it where I want it for over a second. You can of course work out what ever time suits you best, though.

[Edit: You probably already know to close SST before trying this, as SST cancels the macro when its the active form]


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Is it the noise you miss or the tactile feedback? Usually it's the latter, in which case you should be fine with the S.T.R.I.K.E.7. In our research we found that the most popular mechanical switches are the Cherry Blue and Brown - the others being a long way behind in any polls. This membrane gives you the tactile feedback of a blue with that bump in the keypress but without the click that you get. Or alternatively it's kind of like a brown but with a much firmer tactile bump - many people find browns hard to distinguish from reds or blacks because they say that the bump isn't strong enough. There's more info about it over here:
> http://www.madcatz.com/the-science-behind-s-t-r-i-k-e-7-keys/
> As for simultaneous keypresses - up to 7, or, in other words, more than the fingers on your hand when the other one is planted on your R.A.T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The integrated Teamspeak doesn't cost you or us anything - the guys over at Teamspeak have a robust SDK that we could work with to integrate support. Vent and Mumble? Not so much, although we'd be happy to work with them to implement support.


I am using a BW Ultimate right now with the Cherry Blu keys. I like both the tactile bump and the "click", but for e REALLY AWESOME keyboard, I suppose I could do without the click.

I'm still wondering about the anti ghosting capabilities? 7 key presses is good in my book until I grow a few more fingers. (considering the crap they're putting in some of our food, that's definitely a possibility).

Also, still wondering if there are any plans for add-on modules? I can think of a few that would be pretty cool (like the one I mentioned previously with large directional keys, and another with a smallish joystick, but with a twist/rudder and a throttle control). For a modular system like this with more modules planned, I might be willing to put out the $300+.

Also, what's the big round knob looking thing next to the touch screen? I've heard you can launch system apps on this touch screen, can it also display them (be used as a monitor)?

Glad to hear the Team Speak people didn't charge you guys for integrating it. That's pretty unusual these days.


----------



## cravinmild

Love the flight stick controls idea, I'd buy into that. Proper aircraft flight for bf3, love the MMO7 but it don't do jack for aircraft flight


----------



## Buttermilk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Good thing it has a two year warranty.


It was an open box from NCIX so I haven't bothered with that. New mouse suggestion?


----------



## SoFGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Is it the noise you miss or the tactile feedback? Usually it's the latter, in which case you should be fine with the S.T.R.I.K.E.7. In our research we found that the most popular mechanical switches are the Cherry Blue and Brown - the others being a long way behind in any polls. This membrane gives you the tactile feedback of a blue with that bump in the keypress but without the click that you get. Or alternatively it's kind of like a brown but with a much firmer tactile bump - many people find browns hard to distinguish from reds or blacks because they say that the bump isn't strong enough. There's more info about it over here:
> http://www.madcatz.com/the-science-behind-s-t-r-i-k-e-7-keys/
> As for simultaneous keypresses - up to 7, or, in other words, more than the fingers on your hand when the other one is planted on your R.A.T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The integrated Teamspeak doesn't cost you or us anything - the guys over at Teamspeak have a robust SDK that we could work with to integrate support. Vent and Mumble? Not so much, although we'd be happy to work with them to implement support.


cherry mx red or go home ......


----------



## lambecrikas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> cherry mx red or go home ......


Your arguing ability is amazing


----------



## Skylit

Yay my post got ignored o:


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Whoops - sorry, missed that one









Angle snapping was disabled on the R3 Optical.


----------



## HecticSeptic

@Mad Catz Rich
Don't suppose I can get the input codes from you (or someone you know?) for the MMO7? In the Saitek.Devices.DLL there's a a function for retrieving input:
DpiDevice.VendorCommandIn(byte request, ushort value, ushort index, byte[] output)
I know all the values I need except the ushort index. I know 184 gets the current MMo7 LED color, 118 gets the action lock, 116 gets the DPI mode, but I'm having trouble determing which values tell me whether a click from any of the buttons has occured. I suppose I can try a hook, but that seems hackish and inaccurate


----------



## adanmtxt1

Well I just picked up the RAT 7 and can already tell I'll enjoy this. The adjustments and different surfaces, like the pinky finger shelf and left-hand side angle adjustment makes it very comfortable, and the weight adjustments is great.

The only thing I don't like, over my G9, is the software profiling. I wish I could save different DPI settings to each of the three profiles, instead of maintaining the four DPI settings across the three profiles. I also don't think I can adjust the sensitivity of the scroll wheel - with the G9, you can set the scroll wheel to make big jumps which can be nice when reading web pages.


----------



## adanmtxt1

Proof!


R.A.T. 7 by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## schmotty

I have been looking to a new quality mouse and I haven't been satisfied with what saw and read about. Then I saw the RAT at Best Buy. I was going to start a thread asking opinions about it, but then I saw this fan club when I searched.

So I'm pretty sure that I want to buy this one now.









When I own it I'll post a pic.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Might have to rma this mouse. Keeps giving me the moving cursor on click problem which I never had before.


----------



## Skull3h

Rich any sign the WoW addon for MMO 7 is getting updated as the settings vanish on log out in game?


----------



## HecticSeptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adanmtxt1*
> 
> Proof!
> 
> R.A.T. 7 by Lunitic, on Flickr


This is some good photography!


----------



## adanmtxt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HecticSeptic*
> 
> This is some good photography!


Thank you!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Love the flight stick controls idea, I'd buy into that. Proper aircraft flight for bf3, love the MMO7 but it don't do jack for aircraft flight


Agreed. When I'm playing a game that uses a joystick the majority of the time, well I have a very decent stick to use with all the goodies on it. However, often games will require switching back and fourth, or intermittent use of a stick. This is where a smallish stick on a keyboard module would come in handy. Not as small as a game controller stick, but not full sized either. Somewhere in between so it would be useful but no so large as to be in the way. It would also be important (to me anyway as I can't speak for everyone) to have the twist feature for rudder control, and adding a small control for throttle shouldn't be too hard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFGR*
> 
> cherry mx red or go home ......


Cherry Blue FTW


----------



## HecticSeptic

I've never really gotten into that whole joystick thing where there's this resistance to push it one way or the other especially for diagonals. I only ever got used to play station and xbox joysticks, where they're easy to move - even the wii joystick on its attachment remote makes sense. The directive pad on my MMO7 works well for every now and then clicks but an analog stick on the left would be awesome. Don't know how it'd work resting your hand like you do on a keyboard. Has anyone tried using an analog wii mote in their left hand with their right on their mouse? That sort of setup might work nicely, but maybe tire the left hand if you have long gaming sessions?


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HecticSeptic*
> 
> @Mad Catz Rich
> Don't suppose I can get the input codes from you (or someone you know?) for the MMO7? In the Saitek.Devices.DLL there's a a function for retrieving input:
> DpiDevice.VendorCommandIn(byte request, ushort value, ushort index, byte[] output)
> I know all the values I need except the ushort index. I know 184 gets the current MMo7 LED color, 118 gets the action lock, 116 gets the DPI mode, but I'm having trouble determing which values tell me whether a click from any of the buttons has occured. I suppose I can try a hook, but that seems hackish and inaccurate


Paraphrasing from one of our software team: There is no way of retrieving button events from the Saitek.Devices.dll. The mouse is a HID device which is treated by Windows like any other mouse so maybe look at using Raw Input or a Windows hook.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adanmtxt1*
> The only thing I don't like, over my G9, is the software profiling. I wish I could save different DPI settings to each of the three profiles, instead of maintaining the four DPI settings across the three profiles. I also don't think I can adjust the sensitivity of the scroll wheel - with the G9, you can set the scroll wheel to make big jumps which can be nice when reading web pages.


You can set different mouse sensitivity levels per profile (and even per mode in each profile) so that might help you get what you need. Just click the underside view option of the R.A.T. and you'll see the sensitivity slider.


----------



## HecticSeptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> The mouse is a HID device which is treated by Windows like any other mouse so maybe look at using Raw Input or a Windows hook.


Thanks a lot







that's been racking my brain for a while now!


----------



## Defiler

Owner list is updated. Sorry for the delay. Been a hectic few weeks for me.

I'm glad to see the thread is still alive and kicking. We are up to 147 members currently! Keep the info flowing. This is a great resource we have here for us R.A.T. Owners.


----------



## Danny350

I'm happy to introduce the new version of the Cyborg Auto-Profiler! Me and HecticSeptic have implemented the M.M.O.7 LED Color Change feature into the software allowing you to set specific LED colors for individual profiles. You can now also set what DPI Mode you would like a profile to start on. It's cleaner than ever and more useful than ever!



You can find it at:

https://hotfile.com/dl/171641678/35c9018/Cyborg_Auto-Profiler_2.3.5.zip.html

or
(MIGHT TAKE THESE A DAY OR 2 TO BE AUTHORIZED FOR 2.3.5)
http://www.freewarefiles.com/Cyborg-Auto-Profiler_program_77640.html
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Miscellaneous/Cyborg-Auto-Profiler.shtml


----------



## cravinmild

soo if i dl this will my pc blowup? Im just getting up and running stable so im alittle jumpy about new things right now. Are there any issues/bugs or will it run flawless and do exactly as i expect.

I like the idea, make profiles color related. Does this allow for auto profile seclecting ie im playing D3 with a profile and alt/tab to desktop it will change to desktip profile. I then open IE8 and it changes to my IE8 profile and then again returning to my game it auto loads D3 profile.

Please tell me there are no bugs or issues and ill take it.


----------



## Defiler

I've updated the OP with two new mouses (R.A.T.s). The R.A.T. 7 Infection which is a R.A.T. 7 with M.M.O. 7 colors. This one has been around for a little bit but I never uploaded the pic. Also, the M.M.O. 7 Albino. I'm not sure on the Albino naming but that's what it looks like to me. It's not even listed on the Cyborg website yet but it is listed in the Gameshark store.

 

Finally a big thank you to Danny350 and HecticSeptic for offering the Cyborg Auto-Profiler! I have added the link and description to the OP for this as well. I have not installed it yet but I have scanned it with anti-malware and anti-virus apps and they are clean as expected. Thanks you two!


----------



## Defiler

Calling all MMO 7 owners!

Does your lens opening look like this? It looks kind of like a half moon with a little nub notched out. Is this normal? Mad Catz Rich, care to chime in?


----------



## HecticSeptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> Calling all MMO 7 owners!
> Does your lens opening look like this? It looks kind of like a half moon with a little nub notched out. Is this normal? Mad Catz Rich, care to chime in?


Mine is the same








By the way, Danny is the developer of Auto Profiler, I just chipped in for the MMO7 color changing!
I'm currently making a separate application which changes LED color according to button clicks.
Right now its just 'switch to this color when this button is pressed', but I'm going to add a 'back to
default' after releasing the button as well. Its specifically for shift/alt/ctrl where I wondered what it
would be like









And by the way its the MMO7 Contagion, not Albino. I know because its called that in their files
But then I also see its just called 'White' on GameShark.
@ Mad Catz Rich, unless that's just the inside code name


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Hacker!









Yes, it's just the internal codename - we're only going to end up using the special names for the R.A.T.7 colour variants as thinking has moved on. It's heartening to see the community working on software like this - congrats to Danny and yourself for the latest version.

@Defiler yes, that's supposed to look like that. It's part of Philips' more recent design guidlines for the Twin Eye sensor.


----------



## Skylit

Interesting. Gotta find out bout that one.


----------



## Danny350

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> soo if i dl this will my pc blowup? Im just getting up and running stable so im alittle jumpy about new things right now. Are there any issues/bugs or will it run flawless and do exactly as i expect.
> I like the idea, make profiles color related. Does this allow for auto profile seclecting ie im playing D3 with a profile and alt/tab to desktop it will change to desktip profile. I then open IE8 and it changes to my IE8 profile and then again returning to my game it auto loads D3 profile.
> Please tell me there are no bugs or issues and ill take it.


To tell you there are no bugs would be arrogant, but there isn't any I am aware of. It wouldn't mess your system up with a bug anyways. But the software works great. and yes it will swap from D3 to the desktop and load the desktop profile. and vise versa. The default detection mode is active window. process mode will make it so it would load profiles in the priority if a process is running. Active window mode changes profiles to the current active window and is the most useful in my opinion. Give it a shot, can't hurt! But if you do encounter any errors or bugs all you gotta do is let me know about them and I'll fix them asap. But it is a solid program.


----------



## HecticSeptic

Hi guys, just a quick update on progress if anyone is interested?


----------



## cravinmild

thanks, thats good enough for me. Ill dl and report back


----------



## Skull3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skull3h*
> 
> Rich any sign the WoW addon for MMO 7 is getting updated as the settings vanish on log out in game?


Any chance of a reply mad catz rich ?


----------



## adanmtxt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> You can set different mouse sensitivity levels per profile (and even per mode in each profile) so that might help you get what you need. Just click the underside view option of the R.A.T. and you'll see the sensitivity slider.


Thanks, but apart from the 'sensitivity' setting, can one apply different DPI settings for each "Mode"? An example would be setting four DPI settings and being able to toggle to another mode with four different DPI settings using the index finger-accessible Mode rocker next to the primary mouse button (red, blue, magenta).


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

@Skull3h We can look into it some more but we're having trouble replicating that issue at the moment here.

@adanmtxt1 No, DPI settings are global only.


----------



## adanmtxt1

Oh well. I've found this mouse exceptionally comfortable and enjoyable to use. I'm surprised how sensitive it is to debris though - even a couple pieces of cat fur have caused it to falter, but a quick cleaning return it to perfect operation.


----------



## Jixr

anyone have any idea what I should ask for a used rat 7 on CL?

i'm quite tired of the problems, and am switching over to a Naga.

I have everything, all stock except for added feet for better glide, and had to add some
hot glue to the palm rest to keep it from sliding around.

I was thinking of asking $50?


----------



## Defiler

I would think $50 is fair.

I typically look on Amazon or eBay and see what the going rate is for used items in the same condition my item is in and use that as a baseline.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> anyone have any idea what I should ask for a used rat 7 on CL?
> i'm quite tired of the problems, and am switching over to a Naga.
> I have everything, all stock except for added feet for better glide, and had to add some
> hot glue to the palm rest to keep it from sliding around.
> I was thinking of asking $50?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> I would think $50 is fair.
> I typically look on Amazon or eBay and see what the going rate is for used items in the same condition my item is in and use that as a baseline.


I made a appraisal for mine, (two years old) and people said from 1/3rd the value to 35 shipped, but then some guy pm'ed me offering 40-45 so...


----------



## Jixr

well, i won't mind keeping it, as currently i transport my rat to and from work each day, i could leave it at home, as it does make a decent FPS mouse, but I just picked up a naga today, and out of the box, its noticeably more comfortable, and fits my hand very well, as IMO, as a palm guy, the rat makes me do a palm grip with my two fingers propped up ( reminds me of making a pretend snake with your hand ) and the naga fits me much better.

Only thing OOTB i can say i don't like is its pretty light compared to the rat ( which i use all the weights ) an the LED's are green ( non changeable ) which does not match some of my other razer products ( nostromo gamepad ) which is blue LED's.

I'm going to try it out for a few days, and If i really like it, i'll buy the wireless version, as the battery will add weight, and that version you can pick the led colors, and wireless capability for only $20 more. ( and I can get a discount on it from my room mate )

( also might try out the logictech g600, basically the same as the naga, but being logitech, i'm sure the build quality is better, but no pinky rest almost a deal breaker. )


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, i won't mind keeping it, as currently i transport my rat to and from work each day, i could leave it at home, as it does make a decent FPS mouse, but I just picked up a naga today, and out of the box, its noticeably more comfortable, and fits my hand very well, as IMO, as a palm guy, *the rat makes me do a palm grip with my two fingers propped up ( reminds me of making a pretend snake with your hand )* and the naga fits me much better.
> Only thing OOTB i can say i don't like is its pretty light compared to the rat ( which i use all the weights ) an the LED's are green ( non changeable ) which does not match some of my other razer products ( nostromo gamepad ) which is blue LED's.
> I'm going to try it out for a few days, and If i really like it, i'll buy the wireless version, as the battery will add weight, and that version you can pick the led colors, and wireless capability for only $20 more. ( and I can get a discount on it from my room mate )
> ( also might try out the logictech g600, basically the same as the naga, but being logitech, i'm sure the build quality is better, but no pinky rest almost a deal breaker. )


So true. One of the reasons I am buying a new one.


----------



## OverClocker55

Who wants to buy my used R.A.T. 7?


----------



## Jixr

yeah, I at least plan to keep it for 2 weeks ( 30 day return policy ) to fully try it out ( mix of gaming, work, media use, etc ) but with 12 buttons to program, i don't see how it won't work out.

Hopefully, its as easy to program as some other razer products, i found the rat software a bit clunky and basic compared to some razer software.

and the rat can take a beating, as everyday, it gets thrown into a backpack to take to and from work on my motorcycle, the naga does not feel like its as sturdy due to i'm sure a plastic chassis compared to the allum. rat frame

but turns out, I can basically make a sniper button with the naga, so thats a good thing.


----------



## OkanG

I think the R.A.T 9 seems sturdy too. I have it. But I'm just having lots of problems with it, and I've even tried writing to them about my problems. I got answered once out of the 3 different problems I've had with this mouse. The recent one is that the battery is kinda wobbly inside the mouse, so whenever I lift the mouse off the mousepad and put it on the pad again (mostly in FPS games), the mouse just shuts off and turns on again immideately. This leaves me with two seconds of not being able to do anything at all, which is a lot of time in a game like Battlefield 3 or Starcraft 2. Because they didn't bother answering me, I just bought a Razer Imperator 4G today, waiting for it to arrive, because MadCatz apparently have a hard time helping me with my issues. I've been loving the feel of it, and even though it feels like a study mouse, it just hasn't actually been very sturdy for the time I've had it.


----------



## Danny350

Man the S.T.R.I.K.E.7 looks so nice! I would love to have that go with my M.M.O.7! Anyone here got one yet? I just wish I had that kind of money to throw down. =[ Also are they getting rid of the Cyborg logo? I've noticed the S.T.R.I.K.E.7 has the Mad Catz logo and the new white M.M.O.7 has the Mad Catz logo.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, i won't mind keeping it, as currently i transport my rat to and from work each day, i could leave it at home, as it does make a decent FPS mouse, but I just picked up a naga today, and out of the box, its noticeably more comfortable, and fits my hand very well, as IMO, as a palm guy, the rat makes me do a palm grip with my two fingers propped up ( reminds me of making a pretend snake with your hand ) and the naga fits me much better.
> Only thing OOTB i can say i don't like is its pretty light compared to the rat ( which i use all the weights ) an the LED's are green ( non changeable ) which does not match some of my other razer products ( nostromo gamepad ) which is blue LED's.
> I'm going to try it out for a few days, and If i really like it, i'll buy the wireless version, as the battery will add weight, and that version you can pick the led colors, and wireless capability for only $20 more. ( and I can get a discount on it from my room mate )
> ( also might try out the logictech g600, basically the same as the naga, but being logitech, i'm sure the build quality is better, but no pinky rest almost a deal breaker. )


Last time I tried a wireless Razer mouse (two years ago) was the Mamba, and the battery sucked. It didn't last as long as the RAT 9 battery, it didn't come with a spare, so you had to use it wired until it charged. That's OK if you don't mind a wired mouse, but I was paying premium for wireless, so I didn't want to use a wire half the time. Also, on that particular mouse, the cable attachment really sucked bad, and every time I used it I was afraid I would break it. I returned it after a couple of days.

Have you tried a Logitech G9x? It's pretty nice and comes with weights, and a couple of different covers. Also, the Corsair M90 is pretty good. They had a few software problems when it first came out, but they have all that sorted now. It has an aluminum chassis, and is about the same weight as the RAT is without any weights in it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny350*
> 
> Man the S.T.R.I.K.E.7 looks so nice! I would love to have that go with my M.M.O.7! Anyone here got one yet? I just wish I had that kind of money to throw down. =[ Also are they getting rid of the Cyborg logo? I've noticed the S.T.R.I.K.E.7 has the Mad Catz logo and the new white M.M.O.7 has the Mad Catz logo.


If you go back just two or three pages someone left a link to a review a buddy of his did.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i know not to expect a great battery life, but reasons i'm wanting the naga epic is that since it has the color change function, and different profiles, I can set each profile to a different color, that way i'm not guessing what pofile im in. and yes, I will probably end up using them all, I've aready maxed out a Razer nostromo with autocad commands, scripts, macros, etc. for work. I basically never have to touch the keyboard unless i'm writing an email. ( its great never having to take your hand off the mouse )

and the wireless version is not much more than the wired, so if i decide to keep it, i'll return the wired one and get the wireless.

( the main reason I want a wireless is for when i'm laying in bed watching netflix on my 2560x1600 monitor, and don't want to have to get up to turn the volume down/up or change a show.


----------



## cravinmild

quote Mergatroid
"Also, the Corsair M90 is pretty good. They had a few software problems when it first came out, but they have all that sorted now."

here is a user review of the Corsair M90

http://www.trubritarforums.com/index.php/topic/9006-corsair-vengeance-m90-mouse/

And the link for the striker 7 review again

http://www.trubritarforums.com/index.php/topic/9015-strike-7-reviewed-by-righthooks/


----------



## Mergatroid

Not to toot my own horn, but here's a review I did of the M90 a couple of weeks after it came out:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1220011/corsair-m90-mouse-review#post_16546500

I show it compared to a G9x. I let them have it over the software problems too (which are corrected now). I was an early adopter. Now it's one of my spare mice as I really like the design of my RAT 9.


----------



## Jixr

i ended up swapping the naga for the g600, i'm now trying to decide if i like it better than the naga or not, its not as comfortable, but the software is great, but i can make the naga epic work like i want, so i'll probably end up wiht that.


----------



## Mergatroid

Yeah, it seems that you always have to compromise in some way when you purchase mice and keyboards. Of course, that's because we all have our own likes and dislikes, so we'll never find anything "perfect".

In that way, I feel some sympathy for the manufacturers in the enthusiast market as they have such a tough consumer segment to satisfy.


----------



## mx3orange

Awesome! My RAT has finished being repaired, and should get back to me on my birthday!


----------



## cravinmild

[quote name="In that way, I feel some sympathy for the manufacturers in the enthusiast market as they have such a tough consumer segment to satisfy.[/quote

yes, the costs to get a new product to the public and then we bash it all to heck over the sound of a click or the lack of one.


----------



## Skull3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> @Skull3h We can look into it some more but we're having trouble replicating that issue at the moment here.
> 
> ok full details of what happens..
> 
> Log in and setup mouse for main spec on red tab then respec to secondary and set up on blue tab while logged in both settings on both blue and red tabs are ok.
> When you log out and quit the game then log back in, the ACTIVE spec buttons on whichever tab (blue or red) save but when you check the non active spec tab its a jumble of the spells not what you setup.


----------



## Bassdoken

I've had my RAT 9 for ~10 months now, so I think I can give a better review of it than right after purchasing it.

Here are some pictures:





I really enjoy the customization this mouse has. It makes other mice less comfortable to use because I am so used to this mouse. All of the buttons respond well, and the features (most of which are unused) are nice to have. The laser was pretty responsive and never had any issues for the first 8-8.5 months, but it's starting to have this weird issue where it thinks I'm moving the mouse to the bottom left.

Another (huge) issue is that the left click is now starting to stick. The right click works flawlessly, but the left click gets stuck every now and then, especially when I am playing Diablo III. I'm filing for a return at the moment, so I will share my experience once I get a replacement, if I even do (they are asking for a sales receipt, which I do not have anymore. I'm asking if there are other methods of obtaining warranty services, but I'm still waiting on the reply).

Something else I've noticed is that the battery life sometimes lasts for ~2 days, and sometimes I need to swap batteries, charge the used ones, then swap out the "fresh" batteries in the same day. They used to last a good ~1-1.5 days when I first got the mouse, even if I was more actively using the mouse throughout that time span. I wonder if they'll replace those, too.

I hope getting the replacement goes well; I really enjoyed using this mouse when it was fully functional, and I don't feel like beginning the process of picking out a new mouse. :/


----------



## DarkFury

My last RMA was a complete SNAFU...

First it took them 3 weeks to respond to my initial request (of course, I was told that they apologized for the delay...)

Next, somehow they messed up my return information... and my mouse got delayed based on a bad address/zip code that they put on their package... The Post Office/UPS caught this and eventually fixed it, but honestly it took almost 6 weeks for me to get my mouse replaced from the time of my initial submission. Good thing I had my "backup MMO 7" to keep me going during the time that it was out.

Now granted, this is probably a case by case problem.. as I've had an RMA sent in before that got back to me within 3 weeks of initial submission...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> I've had my RAT 9 for ~10 months now, so I think I can give a better review of it than right after purchasing it.
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy the customization this mouse has. It makes other mice less comfortable to use because I am so used to this mouse. All of the buttons respond well, and the features (most of which are unused) are nice to have. The laser was pretty responsive and never had any issues for the first 8-8.5 months, but it's starting to have this weird issue where it thinks I'm moving the mouse to the bottom left.
> Another (huge) issue is that the left click is now starting to stick. The right click works flawlessly, but the left click gets stuck every now and then, especially when I am playing Diablo III. I'm filing for a return at the moment, so I will share my experience once I get a replacement, if I even do (they are asking for a sales receipt, which I do not have anymore. I'm asking if there are other methods of obtaining warranty services, but I'm still waiting on the reply).
> Something else I've noticed is that the battery life sometimes lasts for ~2 days, and sometimes I need to swap batteries, charge the used ones, then swap out the "fresh" batteries in the same day. They used to last a good ~1-1.5 days when I first got the mouse, even if I was more actively using the mouse throughout that time span. I wonder if they'll replace those, too.
> I hope getting the replacement goes well; I really enjoyed using this mouse when it was fully functional, and I don't feel like beginning the process of picking out a new mouse. :/


My batteries have always lasted between 7-8 hours. Since I can easily do a 12+ hour gaming session, I am usually replacing the battery multiple times a day on the weekends, and once a day on weekdays.


----------



## mx3orange

Got my mouse back yesterday! Works great!

@MadCatzRich

It appears to have a different serial number than the one i sent in. Is that normal?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mx3orange*
> 
> Got my mouse back yesterday! Works great!
> @MadCatzRich
> It appears to have a different serial number than the one i sent in. Is that normal?


Just means they gave you a new one instead of repairing it.


----------



## dkehoe07

I own the RAT9, and it is hands down the best mouse I have ever owned, it is perfect in every way and if you have not used one go and buy one NOW.


----------



## Yungbenny911

My R.A.T 5 comes in the mail Tomorrow! I know, a little too late on that one haha







, i usually use Microsoft sidewinders for keyboard and mouse, but now i want something edgy looking







, and i don't want to spend 100$ on a gaming mouse, *whispering* "I would, but my siblings will be like







"

I literally have to lie to them anytime i get a new device, like... "Oh... i just got this Asus 3D monitor for 140$, i know it's a bit too much, but it was worth it cos i had to pay 40$ shipping"







lol


----------



## cravinmild

I agree, lie if you have to. Wife thinks I bought my pc from the dollar store


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I agree, lie if you have to. Wife thinks I bought my pc from the dollar store


hahaha, "dollar store", hmm... i think i will start using that too.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> My R.A.T 5 comes in the mail Tomorrow! I know, a little too late on that one haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i usually use Microsoft sidewinders for keyboard and mouse, but now i want something edgy looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and i don't want to spend 100$ on a gaming mouse, *whispering* "I would, but my siblings will be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> I literally have to lie to them anytime i get a new device, like... "Oh... i just got this Asus 3D monitor for 140$, i know it's a bit too much, but it was worth it cos i had to pay 40$ shipping"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Instead of lying about it, just tell them that you have to pay for quality. If they want to use a $10 mouse, that's up to them. Then promise that, when you purchase your first Porsche, you'll give them a ride (maybe, if you feel like it).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I agree, lie if you have to. Wife thinks I bought my pc from the dollar store


But how much does she pay for her shoes and handbags? I bet she doesn't get those at the dollar store.

Just tell them if they think a PC is too expensive of a hobby, you could always start fixing up cars.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Fixure out the source of most of my problems: my mousepad. Tried it on bare wood and the click-move problem went away and the bass problem went down to a normal understandable level. Sorry for any blame that I mad mad_catz_rich.


----------



## Mergatroid

Happy you found the cause of your problem. Cheers....


----------



## lambecrikas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Instead of lying about it, just tell them that you have to pay for quality. If they want to use a $10 mouse, that's up to them. Then promise that, when you purchase your first Porsche, you'll give them a ride (maybe, if you feel like it).
> But how much does she pay for her shoes and handbags? I bet she doesn't get those at the dollar store.
> Just tell them if they think a PC is too expensive of a hobby, you could always start fixing up cars.


Are you married? You don't seem to be







or your wife is a tech geek too (not being offensive)


----------



## Phos

Hey, I've got a quick question, what's the weight on the RAT 3? Does anyone know the dimensions?


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my RAT 9 for ~10 months now, so I think I can give a better review of it than right after purchasing it.
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> I really enjoy the customization this mouse has. It makes other mice less comfortable to use because I am so used to this mouse. All of the buttons respond well, and the features (most of which are unused) are nice to have. The laser was pretty responsive and never had any issues for the first 8-8.5 months, but it's starting to have this weird issue where it thinks I'm moving the mouse to the bottom left.
> Another (huge) issue is that the left click is now starting to stick. The right click works flawlessly, but the left click gets stuck every now and then, especially when I am playing Diablo III. I'm filing for a return at the moment, so I will share my experience once I get a replacement, if I even do (they are asking for a sales receipt, which I do not have anymore. I'm asking if there are other methods of obtaining warranty services, but I'm still waiting on the reply).
> Something else I've noticed is that the battery life sometimes lasts for ~2 days, and sometimes I need to swap batteries, charge the used ones, then swap out the "fresh" batteries in the same day. They used to last a good ~1-1.5 days when I first got the mouse, even if I was more actively using the mouse throughout that time span. I wonder if they'll replace those, too.
> I hope getting the replacement goes well; I really enjoyed using this mouse when it was fully functional, and I don't feel like beginning the process of picking out a new mouse. :/


So I have decided to just get a new mouse instead. I'll still be returning it, but I've already ordered a new mouse from Newegg. I'll probably be selling it on Craigslist. How much would you guys say the replacement is worth?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> So I have decided to just get a new mouse instead. I'll still be returning it, but I've already ordered a new mouse from Newegg. I'll probably be selling it on Craigslist. How much would you guys say the replacement is worth?


I've had offers of ~$45 on my 2 year old rat 7 so...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lambecrikas*
> 
> Are you married? You don't seem to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or your wife is a tech geek too (not being offensive)


ROFL, OK, you have me there. Not married.


----------



## Phos

Anyone know how heavy the RAT 3 is? I'm interested in trying it out.


----------



## woll3

I have tested the 1st Gen(havent kept because of the PCS), i cant tell you the exact weight, but it was pretty lightweight.


----------



## Phos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> I have tested the 1st Gen(havent kept because of the PCS), i cant tell you the exact weight, but it was pretty lightweight.


Hmmm, very interesting.

Anyone know what kind of scroll wheel encoder these use? No major flaws I should know about?


----------



## woll3

Going out to look for one at a local Store, will write about it later if i get one.


----------



## cravinmild

having an issue with my MMO 7. The left click button kind of has a mind of its own. Its not registering clicks or over registering the click multiple times. Ive taken a screen shot of the profile editor with the test window up. This is one single click of the left mouse button. The normal text i should see with a left mouse click should show the button press highlighted and then some lightly colored text saying the button has been released. All other buttons show a proper response when pressed.



The image above is pretty standard or there will be multiple presses show even if i press once... like ive pressed the button three of four times in a row. Ive tried with the action lock disabled and enabled, same results with both. The mouse can work without issue at times but seems more often than not its presenting clicking issues.

is this a hardware issue or software issue. Ive tried with no profiles loaded and with profiles loaded and the problem is the same, no different. I hear no weird sounds and the button feels normal to press.

Ive also noticed that my pages im viewing will just zoom out on their own. Ill have to "ctrl/+" to bring my screeen back to normal viewing size. Last issue is while typing in the text area of a web page the curser will disappear and then start to scroll down the page.

EDIT:
Unistalled the sofware, drivers, update tool and the mouse still multiclicks on the left top button. Reinstalled the mouse software,drivers,updatetool and when in the editor to see the button presses i see sometimes 5 button presses for each single press. Only the odd time would it register as a single click, most times its 2-4 clicks show to each click of the button.


----------



## Mergatroid

Your lmb switch is going bad. You will have to send it in for replacement.


----------



## cravinmild

YA, thats awsome









seriously can i blow some air in there or something i can bend or fiddle with to keep it running without sending it in. I just cant stomach another shipping cost. PSU first, next was ram and now another rma shipping bill for this mouse.

@Mad Catz Rich,

You seem to know people over there... is there any chance to get get Madcatz to spring for the shipping. Sure would help take the sting away









@ Mergatroid- thanks for the response, always good to have


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> YA, thats awsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously can i blow some air in there or something i can bend or fiddle with to keep it running without sending it in. I just cant stomach another shipping cost. PSU first, next was ram and now another rma shipping bill for this mouse.
> 
> @Mad Catz Rich,
> 
> You seem to know people over there... is there any chance to get get Madcatz to spring for the shipping. Sure would help take the sting away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Mergatroid- thanks for the response, always good to have


Nice toys and expensive things will always have a cost. Lol.

So I'm looking at the R.A.T. because it looks cool. Is it worth for me to grab one? I'm content with my G500. No complaints. All I am seeing is issues and people needing to return. What to do, what to do?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Nice toys and expensive things will always have a cost. Lol.
> So I'm looking at the R.A.T. because it looks cool. Is it worth for me to grab one? I'm content with my G500. No complaints. All I am seeing is issues and people needing to return. What to do, what to do?


I feel for ya. This is a nice design for sure. Some people have had tracking issues (including myself), some people have had buttons go bad (as have other mice), a couple of people have had the mouse wheel mechanism break.

I had a RAT 9mouse where the thumb wheel didn't work at all. That was my first one, and I just exchanged it. About 6 months later I had tracking issues, and that mouse was replaced. My current mouse also had tracking issues, but they seem to have gone away by themselves. It's been working good for about six months. I have had an issue where clicking the button would cause the pointer to move a little. This issue is intermittent and I have never found a cause.

I also have a Corsair M90, and a Logitech G9x. Both are excellent mice, but I like the RAT design so much, plus the wireless RAT 9 design, that I'm using the RAT over either of those two mice. Of course, it did cost me $200 cdn at the time I bought it. That may have something to do with why I'm still using it. One thing's for sure, I'll never purchase a $200 mouse again. For that price, I honestly expect a problem free mouse.

To be fair, many people have had no issues. As we all know, the people we hear the most from are those who have had problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> YA, thats awsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously can i blow some air in there or something i can bend or fiddle with to keep it running without sending it in. I just cant stomach another shipping cost. PSU first, next was ram and now another rma shipping bill for this mouse.
> @Mad Catz Rich,
> You seem to know people over there... is there any chance to get get Madcatz to spring for the shipping. Sure would help take the sting away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Mergatroid- thanks for the response, always good to have


Hey, if your button is going bad there's no way to fix it without replacing the switch. The switches are sealed. Unless you're willing to purchase another mouse and swap the switch to the RAT, I don't see how you could repair it yourself. If you have an old mouse, you could check to see if it has the same switches. Of course, you'd likely have to solder to swap switches, and that will void your warranty.


----------



## chrischoi

The whole, with my luck... and watch it work when they test it theory. Lol. I sell phones.


----------



## cravinmild

Just sent off my email ticket. The count down begins..............

*Crosses fingers*
Please have good support, Please have good support, Please have good support


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> To be fair, many people have had no issues. As we all know, the people we hear the most from are those who have had problems.


While this may be true... I'd have to add that I've actually bought two M.M.O. 7 mice so I can have one to use while the other is off being replaced. I've already had 2 go bad on me (sticky buttons and broken buttons) and I've noticed tracking issues on all of them over time (even after cleaning and swabbing them with alcohol).

It just doesn't seem like a coincidence anymore ot me... there are definite "issues" with this product. However I just weigh the positives versus the negatives. I like the design, flexibility and function of the Cyborg mouse... thus I keep using it. I'd be lying if I said I was 100% happy with it... more like 85% happy with it.

Personally, I've owned Logitech mice for the majority of my computing years (and we're talking about 20+ years with those products) and I've never had the amount of physical problems that I've had with the Cyborg mouse. Now granted, the R.A.T. has way more moving parts than most other mice which in itself leads to greater possibility of failure. Thus I have mixed feelings on the topic. Sure... I like the build quality of most Logitech mice, but none of them give me all of the features of the M.M.O. 7.

Kinda sucks being stuck in the middle like that.... but hey, it is... what it is... I only hope that one day some of these physical issues can be overcome... because everyone loves a RELIABLE product... and if you make it function friendly, then it is "win - win" all the way after that.


----------



## cravinmild

Ill start the process of rma, then call after work to start advance rma. Seems giving more money speeds the whole process up. 100% certain the mouse is broken so no worries there. Hate to have $300+ cash out there for a single mouse and no working product. Hopefully it shaves a few weeks off the whole ordeal. I'll post back after contact. Madcatz..... You reading this.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> While this may be true... I'd have to add that I've actually bought two M.M.O. 7 mice so I can have one to use while the other is off being replaced. I've already had 2 go bad on me (sticky buttons and broken buttons) and I've noticed tracking issues on all of them over time (even after cleaning and swabbing them with alcohol).
> It just doesn't seem like a coincidence anymore ot me... there are definite "issues" with this product. However I just weigh the positives versus the negatives. I like the design, flexibility and function of the Cyborg mouse... thus I keep using it. I'd be lying if I said I was 100% happy with it... more like 85% happy with it.
> Personally, I've owned Logitech mice for the majority of my computing years (and we're talking about 20+ years with those products) and I've never had the amount of physical problems that I've had with the Cyborg mouse. Now granted, the R.A.T. has way more moving parts than most other mice which in itself leads to greater possibility of failure. Thus I have mixed feelings on the topic. Sure... I like the build quality of most Logitech mice, but none of them give me all of the features of the M.M.O. 7.
> Kinda sucks being stuck in the middle like that.... but hey, it is... what it is... I only hope that one day some of these physical issues can be overcome... because everyone loves a RELIABLE product... and if you make it function friendly, then it is "win - win" all the way after that.


Agree 100%. If my RAT 9 dies out-of-warranty, or when the batteries finally give up the ghost, I don't think I'll bother replacing it or ordering more batteries (unless I can get the batteries from the local store I purchased the mouse from). I have two wired mice here as spares, and they're both really nice mice. As I mentioned above, never again a $200 mouse.

These issues are why I'm a little leery about their new keyboard. It has no mechanical keys, but it's like $300+. It's also a special order item locally. I'd love to try it out, but not at that price. The loss of mechanical keys is a big minus in my book. I LOVE the Cherry Blue keys on my BW Ultimate. I'll never go back to rubber cup keys or membrane keys again.


----------



## cravinmild

Got my rma email notice today. Standard send to, provide this, ship here.....

Didnt get a chance to call for advance rma. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Phos

Hey, my mouse actually costs more than my pad again. It's one of the new-ish optical RAT 3's.


----------



## raisinbun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phos*
> 
> 
> Hey, my mouse actually costs more than my pad again. It's one of the new-ish optical RAT 3's.


Getting Hayate M directly from Artisan costed me 2800yen + about 450yen in international shipping (Shipped three pads). Around US$40









TBH I eye for R.A.T. 7 as my next mouse because it adds PTE sensor to the mix and the mouse has very good build quality and feels great. My only doubt is whether it is prone to failure and if my local supplier has good warranty policy to cover that.


----------



## sprinkl3ss

really want the r.a.t 7 infection. looks so epic! now I can sniper people with success...


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Just got a QPAD MK 85 keyboard which is awesome so decided on a new mouse to replace my well beaten Kone+.

Wanted something that wasn't so plasticy this time so a RAT 7 (6400 dpi) is coming tomorrow.


----------



## Phos

OK, so possible weakness of the RAT 3 or is mine defective? I noticed that the "forward" thumb button on my mouse is hard to press near the front, but the rear one is fine along its entire length. Is this normal?


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Got my RAT 7 this morning. Is 6400 dpi and it is awesome. It tracks better than my Kone+. So much for poor sensors.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phos*
> 
> OK, so possible weakness of the RAT 3 or is mine defective? I noticed that the "forward" thumb button on my mouse is hard to press near the front, but the rear one is fine along its entire length. Is this normal?


On the "9", it's the same along the entire length. Couldn't say about the "3" though.


----------



## Defiler

List updated. If you are not on the list but have a RAT, post a pic to get added. We are rounding 150 members!


----------



## Phos

OK, I just discovered something interesting: The RAT 3 is length adjustable. You just need a properly sized hex driver to take off the pinky rest and then use a little philips head to unscrew the screw that this exposes. The palm rest then slides on a plastic version of the track seen on the more expensive versions. Put the philips head back in to secure it.


----------



## jadelantern

Hey guys... I have a M.M.O 7 and LOVE IT!!!

I joined up to join the club!

Here's my boy!!











Love my Mouse.... I do have to ask is there a fourm anywhere that we can ask mapping questions and inquire about software mappings etc?


----------



## cravinmild

yes there is. Here is the link

http://www.overclock.net/t/826113/the-official-cyborg-r-a-t-and-m-m-o-owners-club

A bunch of wonderful peeps too i hear


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> List updated. If you are not on the list but have a RAT, post a pic to get added. We are rounding 150 members!


You didn't update me in the OP.









#27, btw.


----------



## rezolve

I got my R.A.T. 3 last night and I have to say I'm really happy with it so far, I've always thought it was a good looking mouse and it actually fits my hand really well - I was just wondering if there was a certain pad this tracks best on or any it doesn't track well with?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phos*
> 
> OK, I just discovered something interesting: The RAT 3 is length adjustable. You just need a properly sized hex driver to take off the pinky rest and then use a little philips head to unscrew the screw that this exposes. The palm rest then slides on a plastic version of the track seen on the more expensive versions. Put the philips head back in to secure it.


I was wondering about this when looking at the mouse last night, thanks for the heads up I may give it a go


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezolve*
> 
> I got my R.A.T. 3 last night and I have to say I'm really happy with it so far, I've always thought it was a good looking mouse and it actually fits my hand really well - I was just wondering if there was a certain pad this tracks best on or any it doesn't track well with?
> I was wondering about this when looking at the mouse last night, thanks for the heads up I may give it a go


Yep, it is a great mouse. I've used my RAT 3 for a while now without any issues at all. I did have a lag problem but it was simply software related.


----------



## derickwm

Count me in.


----------



## Phos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezolve*
> 
> I got my R.A.T. 3 last night and I have to say I'm really happy with it so far, I've always thought it was a good looking mouse and it actually fits my hand really well - I was just wondering if there was a certain pad this tracks best on or any it doesn't track well with?
> I was wondering about this when looking at the mouse last night, thanks for the heads up I may give it a go


Are your thumb buttons equally easy to press over their length?


----------



## jadelantern

Hey guys, is there a special forums somewhere for questions on the software? For instance i want to learn how to map/maco the scroll wheel up, scroll wheel down, and middle click on my MMO7. I know it can be done as ive seen others do it but i have no idea how.


----------



## rezolve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phos*
> 
> Are your thumb buttons equally easy to press over their length?


The back button is consistent but the forward button not so much, it's quite stiff when pressing near the 'front' end of the button.

I'm struggling a bit with holding the mouse at the moment though, something doesn't quite fit right


----------



## Phos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezolve*
> 
> The back button is consistent but the forward button not so much, it's quite stiff when pressing near the 'front' end of the button.
> I'm struggling a bit with holding the mouse at the moment though, something doesn't quite fit right


The front button of mine is/was kind of like that, I partly fixed it by opening up the thumb button compartment a filing off part of a fulcrum, it actually improved it a bit, but it still isn't perfect. I made it a bit better still by extending the palm rest a bit.


----------



## micdy

Just got myself a RAT7~! OMG!~ There are so much things to customise! How did u guys do it? Can't find the best settings.. Everything is the best~! LOL


----------



## janluk66

edit


----------



## Mergatroid

So I take it you got it working? Care to let us in on your secret?


----------



## Defiler

List updated!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> You didn't update me in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #27, btw.


Crap. What did I miss?


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

FYI, for anyone still wondering which mouse pad to use with the R.A.T.s, well, wonder no more

We've been working on these for a while now and they're tuned to make sure that they get the absolute best out of the twin eye sensor. The 3, 5 and 7 should be available shortly (i.e. in the next week or two, depending on where you are) and the 9 is a bit further out than that.


----------



## freebeer187

I have the Rat7. I have updated the drivers but I still have a problem.

I use the thumb wheel for volume up/down. Clockwise for volume and and counter clockwise for volume down. When turning the volume down, the volume will go according to the amount of turning I give the wheel, and withing one second, it will just drop the volume to the lowest level (0).

Ive had this problem before, over the year + of owning the mousing, but at one time there was a driver, which I cannot remember, that solved this problem. Since then, I have wiped my OS and now I the problem is back, with a newer driver. (7.0.20.0). Running 64bit windows 7.

Anyone have any idea on how I can fix this?


----------



## HecticSeptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> FYI, for anyone still wondering which mouse pad to use with the R.A.T.s, well, wonder no more
> We've been working on these for a while now and they're tuned to make sure that they get the absolute best out of the twin eye sensor. The 3, 5 and 7 should be available shortly (i.e. in the next week or two, depending on where you are) and the 9 is a bit further out than that.


A color scheme suiting my MMO7 is something I'd definitely buy. Few mouse pads feature anything close to that orange without some random specific game on it - and I can't say I love any one game enough to have it forever below my mouse. The glide 7 with the mad Catz slashes would be perfect if the slashes were off MMO7 orange! Also the background could be MMO7 black









Edit: ooh, I see you put four links there. Okay then the 3 looks quite nice color wise, but isnt it dwarfed by glide 9s accuracy? Is glide 9 one specific color because it enhances accuracy?


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Each surface uses specific colours that work best for the material that surface is made from. So for the 3 & 5 the red and silver work nicely, however on the 7 (which is silicone) red actually gave us fairly bad performance - white and silver were best there. The lack of scratches on the 9 is simply a practical matter - any method of putting them on an anodised aluminium surface would need serious protection to stop them wearing off with use (the low-friction coating we use on the 7 to stop this from happening won't work on the aluminium) and that protection wouldn't give a good glide coefficient. The red anodising we used there does provide a 100% improvement over the standard silver anodising you might see on other aluminium surfaces.

You'll note that black has not been used as a main colour on any of them and that's specifically because black is the worst performing colour of all, by some margin.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freebeer187*
> 
> I have the Rat7. I have updated the drivers but I still have a problem.
> I use the thumb wheel for volume up/down. Clockwise for volume and and counter clockwise for volume down. When turning the volume down, the volume will go according to the amount of turning I give the wheel, and withing one second, it will just drop the volume to the lowest level (0).
> Ive had this problem before, over the year + of owning the mousing, but at one time there was a driver, which I cannot remember, that solved this problem. Since then, I have wiped my OS and now I the problem is back, with a newer driver. (7.0.20.0). Running 64bit windows 7.
> Anyone have any idea on how I can fix this?


Does the same problem occur when you turn the volume up? If not then if you reverse the assignments on the thumb wheel, does the problem then occur with volume up?


----------



## freebeer187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Does the same problem occur when you turn the volume up? If not then if you reverse the assignments on the thumb wheel, does the problem then occur with volume up?


Yes, it does occur if I reverse the assignments on the thumb wheel. I tried that. My studio monitors went to the max volume. Scared the crap out of me









Thanks for you reply btw. Any ideas? Would you happen to have a changelog and or access to older drivers? I did search quite a bit and I was not able to find anything. I did contact tech support about it about a year ago, and it seems that around Feburary of 2012 I replied stating that the problem was fixed due to a driver update, so it could be a driver that was released around then. Ticket ID: 1742.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Each surface uses specific colours that work best for the material that surface is made from. So for the 3 & 5 the red and silver work nicely, however on the 7 (which is silicone) red actually gave us fairly bad performance - white and silver were best there. The lack of scratches on the 9 is simply a practical matter - any method of putting them on an anodised aluminium surface would need serious protection to stop them wearing off with use (the low-friction coating we use on the 7 to stop this from happening won't work on the aluminium) and that protection wouldn't give a good glide coefficient. The red anodising we used there does provide a 100% improvement over the standard silver anodising you might see on other aluminium surfaces.
> You'll note that black has not been used as a main colour on any of them and that's specifically because black is the worst performing colour of all, by some margin.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Each surface uses specific colours that work best for the material that surface is made from. So for the 3 & 5 the red and silver work nicely, however on the 7 (which is silicone) red actually gave us fairly bad performance - white and silver were best there. The lack of scratches on the 9 is simply a practical matter - any method of putting them on an anodised aluminium surface would need serious protection to stop them wearing off with use (the low-friction coating we use on the 7 to stop this from happening won't work on the aluminium) and that protection wouldn't give a good glide coefficient. The red anodising we used there does provide a 100% improvement over the standard silver anodising you might see on other aluminium surfaces.
> You'll note that black has not been used as a main colour on any of them and that's specifically because black is the worst performing colour of all, by some margin.


^^^ ya, dont know what happened up there









@Mad Catz Rich

Thanks for the great explaination, good to see you guys doing your homework. When i first followed the link and seen those pads i was like *** are those but after reading your reason i understand. Function befor form in this case. For myself i would like the largest pad as i enjoy low dpi for FPS games.

For my MMO7 im still unclear if the largest mouse pad is for sale yet. I am asking this because my mmo 7 has moved on to a better place and now in the process of RMA. If MadCatz is going to have to ship the unit back to me then seems pointless not to include (I full plan on paying for it of course-unless you can work something out for me WINKWINK) the pad this mouse is meant to be used with.... right









Could you please let me know when you get a chance, id like to call MadCatz for advance RMA and have this pad included if its offered for sale.

Thanks again for that post. Nice to see reps filling in the peeps with the reason and logic to the decisions they make


----------



## DarkFury

Hey Mad Catz Rich... question for you.

From the website links, it says that the 7 pad (silicone) offers 1000% better performance... while the 9 (aluminum) only offers 100% better performance. Was that a typo? Is the Silicone surface THAT much better overall? (and if so, wouldn't that mean that it should be your top of the line offering?

Also, has a pricing structure been set up for these products? How much are they going to retail for?


----------



## cravinmild

yes, how much.

That clinking noise is me throwing my money at the screen


----------



## DarkFury

OK... I couldn't click the links at work since my job blocks access to the GameShark website...

I see that the Pre-Order for the 7 is $39.99 and the Pre Order for the 9 is $59.99.....

Wowzers...

Well for that kind of money, I sure do hope that they work.... still I'd like a response to the 1000% vs 100% improvements listed between the silicone and the aluminum.

10X better than normal tracking surfaces..... hmmm. I just wonder how they measured such a thing (versus only double the performance with the aluminum surface)


----------



## SolarNova

Got a question for you RAT users and the MadCatz representative..

The cable on the wired versons. Is it possible to opt for a NON braided cable. My current Logitech G5 mouse is braided and the cable is unravling and kinking and generaly sucks.
I really dont wanna go through that again with another braided cable despite the better looks over a standard rubber cable, especialy with a mouse as expensive as the RAT.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Got a question for you RAT users and the MadCatz representative..
> The cable on the wired versons. Is it possible to opt for a NON braided cable. My current Logitech G5 mouse is braided and the cable is unravling and kinking and generaly sucks.
> I really dont wanna go through that again with another braided cable despite the better looks over a standard rubber cable, especialy with a mouse as expensive as the RAT.


I used the rat for two years with the cable constantly sliding over the edge of a wood desk, and it hasn't even shown any signs of wear. I doubt you will have any problems. Braid quality varies greatly.


----------



## Clockwerk

Need some advice on a good mousepad for the rat 7. I will be picking one up in the next few weeks and am fairly excited since it will be my first really high end mouse. I figured since I will be shelling out this much for a mouse I want to get a good pad to go with it. Suggestions and why? Thanks everybody in advance


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> Need some advice on a good mousepad for the rat 7. I will be picking one up in the next few weeks and am fairly excited since it will be my first really high end mouse. I figured since I will be shelling out this much for a mouse I want to get a good pad to go with it. Suggestions and why? Thanks everybody in advance


Look up a few posts... Mad Catz Rich just posted the recommended gamepads that work best with this mouse...

They are still on Pre-order though... so no hard experience with them yet.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

@Cravinmild - the RMA department is separate from the web orders department so I don't know if they'd be able to coordinate that. Might be worth mentioning it when you send the ticket in and they can try and coordinate with each other.

@DarkFury - the performance improvements are relative to other surfaces of the same type, i.e. the 7 is 1000% better than other silicone surfaces and the 9 is 100% better than other aluminium surfaces. We measure all this using a special tool provided to us by Philips which provides us with information about how much laser power is being reflected back into the sensor - essentially a 'score'.

Most silicone surfaces that we found (and there aren't as many of these as there are other types) were providing pretty low scores overall, either because they were black or because they used translucent silicone (this is bad because it introduces a lack of predictability into the cut off height of the laser - the laser ideally wants to be measuring the same distance from sensor to surface every time). Conversely most aluminium surfaces were pretty good overall but most of them are silver in colour and that anodised red was what we found gave us the 100% advantage.

When you look at the 'scores' the 7 and 9 are actually pretty close to each other.

The overriding message for the G.L.I.D.E. range is that we've given options that cover the main types of surface that people use and made sure that no matter which one you choose you'll get superior tracking performance compared to other surfaces of the same type.


----------



## SolarNova

Hiagain.

Would like more feedback on the braided wire on the RAT 7 and RAT MMO 7.
Has any1 had any issues with it ? I.e.uncoiling ..kinking etc ? As this is my main concern.

Also ..the MMO 7 ..is the thumb rest adjustable like on the RAT 9 ..would rly like to have that adjustability ..but the RAT 9 only comes in wireless ..which i hate.


----------



## DarkFury

@Mad Catz Rich,

Thanks for th explaination of those pads above....

All that being said... the aluminum versus the silicone. Is the aluminum overall score better / way better than the silicone score? Or are they close to equal?

I've had silicone pads in the past... for their durability versus regular felt covered pads. I've never used an aluminum pad. Thus is there a significant performance boost to justify the extra cost of the aluminum? Or is this more "style over function".

Thanks again for your candid opinions on the topic. We do appreciate it.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

There's not that much in it, scores-wise, but yes, the 9 is better - the choice between the 7 and 9 really comes down to a couple of factors one of which is personal preference, as I mentioned. I honestly prefer the feel of the 9... and I like silicone mats, so it's got to be doing something right.

Probably the main thing for people to be aware of is that the silicone surface does need a good quality desk to sit on - if that desk has imperfections, dents, is made of old wood etc. then the silicone won't cover those up, whereas the G.L.I.D.E.9, being made of solid (yet lightweight







) aluminium, does. Likewise, eat a biscuit/cookie/_insert regional variation here_, leave crumbs on the desk and then place the G.L.I.D.E.7 over them and you'll feel those crumbs - kind of like the princess and the pea









@solarnova - I've got a R.A.T.7 here that is now more than two year's old and there's no fraying issues with the cord - sure it doesn't get the amount of playtime that yours might, but it's used all day and lunch times are always set aside for some L4D2 in our office. I've got a 5 at home which does see more gaming and that's equally undamaged, so take from that what you will.

The M.M.O.7's thumb rest has the thumb position adjustment of the R.A.T.7&9 but not the angle pivot, at least not officially. There's nothing stopping you from loosening the screw on that pivot point and moving it yourself though.

Interested that you hate wireless though? Any reason? If it's anything to do with input lag then forget about it - the R9 has the same 1000Hz report rate as the R7. This does mean that it goes through its rechargeable battery in around 9 hours but as there's always a second one charging in the dock then it's not a great hassle.


----------



## DarkFury

Thanks again for the response Mad Catz Rich....

Any ideas when this will be officially released? (Since they are only taking pre-orders right now...)

Are we talking a month... or Christmass release?


----------



## SolarNova

It's a personal thing ..i dont like the idea of having to rely on signal strength.. iv had 'cheap' wireless mouses in the past. .the sucked. .granted this was years ago and they were cheap so i cant realy hold that against the RAT 9 lol.

In the end it just my personal choice. And as you say ..you have to recharge which i would rather not have to have sitting in the back of my mind when im playing









I sit rather far away from my Computer and screen(42" so its kinda a neccesity)
I have my chair a good 2 meters from the screen which has the comptuer next to it.. with my keyboard on a small table beside me and my mouse mat on a hard small lightwieght non wood chopping board (odd i know, but its got the rough surface so the mouse mat grips it) which is on my lap. My chair is a very old big(but really comfy) wingback char lol hence the odd arrangments. A wireless mouse would be a good distance away form any reciever (atleast 2 meters like i said)

its hard to truely describe my setup without a pic lol But needless to say ..wireless stuff is usualy used within a foot or 2 distance of the reciever ..and i simply cant do that. That and wireless mouses tend to be a bit on the heavy side due to the battry.
Anyway i plan on getitng the RAT MMO7 probably, around the time Crysis 3 comes out and also the GTX 780 graphics card so around feburary and march. man thats gunna drain some money from my bank lol


----------



## TheDuceCat

Just got it yesterday. I love it so far. I should probably get a better mouse pad, though...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Hiagain.
> Would like more feedback on the braided wire on the RAT 7 and RAT MMO 7.
> Has any1 had any issues with it ? I.e.uncoiling ..kinking etc ? As this is my main concern.
> Also ..the MMO 7 ..is the thumb rest adjustable like on the RAT 9 ..would rly like to have that adjustability ..but the RAT 9 only comes in wireless ..which i hate.


The RAT 9 is a wireless version of the RAT 7. If you like the RAT 9, then perhaps you should look into the RAT 7.

FYI, the RAT 9 has a very good range, I have no problems using it 8- 10 feet away from the receiver. Of course, the receiver is on a cable, so you can also move the receiver wherever you like. The LiIon batteries are actually quite light and add almost no weight at all to the mouse. In fact, the RAT mice are heavy mice, so if you don't like heavy mice you may want to skip the RAT mice completely. They have aluminum chassis which makes them fairly heavy. I have removed all the weights from my mouse and it's still quite heavy (which I like). If you like light mice, I would suggest trying a Razer mouse.

Also, the RAT 7 costs quite a bit less than the MMO does. In the post directly above this one, you can see TheDuceCat posted a picture of his RAT 7.


----------



## SolarNova

Oh i know they will be weighty due to how well they are made and the material. Im glad ot hear the battery doesnt add all that much.

I really wanted the RAT MMO 7 for the extra thumb buttons .but also wanted the adjustbility of the thumb rest form the RAT 9.

I think in the end the number of buttons will sway it. Ill probably end up getitng the RAT MMO 7..unless ofcourse they bring out a RAT MMO 9 by march next year







(which as i said is when ill likely buy a new mouse) ..can always hope.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Oh i know they will be weighty due to how well they are made and the material. Im glad ot hear the battery doesnt add all that much.
> I really wanted the RAT MMO 7 for the extra thumb buttons .but also wanted the adjustbility of the thumb rest form the RAT 9.
> I think in the end the number of buttons will sway it. Ill probably end up getitng the RAT MMO 7..unless ofcourse they bring out a RAT MMO 9 by march next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which as i said is when ill likely buy a new mouse) ..can always hope.


I didn't know that the R.A.T. 9 added anything but wireless over the 7...


----------



## cravinmild

The mmo 7 thumb rest does tilt ouward. Not to the degree that the rat 7 does but not by much less and still enought to make it a "hidden feature". The screw is a philips to angle the thumb rest. I angled mine amost as soon as i recived it and kept it that way as i perfer it to the stock setting.

@Mad Catz Rich

Thanks for the response. I have yet to send the unit away. Obligations and such i just dont have time to send it off. I will still call before sending in the unit to see if advance rma is possible. Sidenote, does my rma ticket number have an expirory date? Its been less than a month but over two weeks since getting my rma email ticket number.

And cause if you dont ask you dont get sooo.... ill ask if they can throw a few new unreleased mousepad in for all the hassle and shipping costs incurred.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

It's worth repeating that the aluminium chassis is not the heavy part of the R.A.T. - it's only 18 grams on its own! Possibly the heaviest part is the steel rod that the thumb rest moves along, but really it's a combination of the whole structure that supports all of that adjustability. And really, they're not _that_ heavy!

The G.L.I.D.E.3, 5 & 7 are available on the US store right now and they should be on our European stores within the next two weeks. The 9 should follow around the end of November.

There shouldn't be any expiry on your tickets, cravinmild.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> And really, they're not _that_ heavy!


The mice or the Aluminium Chassis? Cause actually R.A.T. 5/7/9 are the heaviest "gaming" mice.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woll3*
> 
> The mice or the Aluminium Chassis? Cause actually R.A.T. 5/7/9 are the heaviest "gaming" mice.










My point was that the way some people talk about them, it's as if they're saying that using one is like dragging a 10kg weight on the desk.


----------



## cravinmild

Ive never found the mice to be heavy in that it effects my ability to be responsive, I get the feeling of solid build when I handle the mouse.

@ mad cats rich,
Thanks, good to hear.


----------



## DarkFury

Honestly the heavy weight of the mouse was one of the biggest selling points with me...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> Honestly the heavy weight of the mouse was one of the biggest selling points with me...


This. Could have been even heavier and I would have been ok.


----------



## Mergatroid

With all the weights available, I don't think the mouse needs to be any heavier. I had to remove all the weights. If it was heavier, it would be too heavy for me personally.


----------



## woll3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point was that the way some people talk about them, it's as if they're saying that using one is like dragging a 10kg weight on the desk.


Because it is like dragging a 10kg weight.







But i guess as a competitive player im not in the target group....

btw. are there any Firmwareupdates with higher malfunction speed for the R.A.T. 3?


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Now, now - 'competitive player' does not necessarily equal someone who only likes the WMO/IM3.0, sets DPI and sensitivity low and lifts their mouse a lot. I've seen plenty of good competitive players who run at higher DPIs and barely lift their mice









There are no planned updates for the R3 optical at this moment in time.


----------



## woll3

Just trying to provoke a bit, i know that it also depends on the Game/playstyle, but speaking for the Games i played nearly everyone of the better and/or experienced Players used/are using low Sensitivities. Not to mention that the dynamic Scaling of the PLN 2033 isnt helpful for high sense.

Too bad that the R.A.T. 3 isnt getting an update, dont know why you went with the ADNS-3090 when the current implementation isnt bringing any improvement. Shape isnt bad and weight is actually excellent.

And just to mention it, i would never use WMO,1.1 or 3.0 again, its just a pic from a old FPS Labs Review.


----------



## cravinmild

FYI

MadCatz does not do advance rma. That kind of sucks but they do advance shipping where you supply a tracking number of the rma product and Madcatz will ship the new product out at the same time. Not as nice as advance rma but still worlds better than having to wait for the product to be recived before the new product is shipped back to you.

with some luck ill get that out early next week. Happy that it will be a brand spanky new mouse. In my excitement id not gotten alot of good pictures and by the time id gotten around to taking some more the mouse was dusty and greasy. YA, second chance for photos









Forgot to ask for a free mouse pad


----------



## Mergatroid

Why would they give you a free mouse pad? I'd rather ask for free shipping.


----------



## cravinmild

Im kidding,


----------



## HecticSeptic

Mouse pad competition time!







?


----------



## s-f-r-j

Could somebody please help me with the problem i am having.

I have Cyborg MMO7 mouse.

I am having issues with scroller.

When i play games (for example world of tanks) when i want to zoom in, nothing happens for a sec or two, or it zooms out, etc.

Same is happening when browsing pages, i want the page to go down, and it goes up









I tried latest drivers, software, everything from their site.

I contacted their support and there is ticked opened for few days now, nobody is responding at all, ticket is not even assigned (so far i don't like this support).

Please advise,
s-f-r-j


----------



## cravinmild

Call them. Instant ticket


----------



## Mergatroid

I have the Saitek Cyborg black/red black/blue aluminum mouse pad, and of course now they say black is the worst colour. Figures...


----------



## Phos

I don't think it makes a difference for the Philips Twin Eye but I've been wrong before.


----------



## Mergatroid

Actually, it's been working pretty good lately. Even the "click/move" problem has been absent for a couple of months.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Actually, it's been working pretty good lately. Even the "click/move" problem has been absent for a couple of months.


For me it was the mousepad that caused that, rocking motion did it.


----------



## cravinmild

Well I sent my MMO7 off for rma today. Customer support on the phone is fantastic.

.......and I added a new free mousepad would be nice lol. We will see


----------



## MommaB

Hey guys, I got a RAT 3 and I really want to love it but so far its only meh... I love the weight, the positive buttun click and the optical sensor. And, although it's as (un)comfortanle as it looks, I can use it really well. Except, the dpi is only switchable between 450-900-1800-3500 and I just cannot get used to it. I need something like 700 but there's no way to set it up right.

Anyone find a way to adjust dpi in the software/driver/windows or something else? Cannot return it and want to make it work :s


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MommaB*
> 
> Hey guys, I got a RAT 3 and I really want to love it but so far its only meh... I love the weight, the positive buttun click and the optical sensor. And, although it's as (un)comfortanle as it looks, I can use it really well. Except, the dpi is only switchable between 450-900-1800-3500 and I just cannot get used to it. I need something like 700 but there's no way to set it up right.
> Anyone find a way to adjust dpi in the software/driver/windows or something else? Cannot return it and want to make it work :s


Edit DPI using the Cyborg software. Download it from their website.


----------



## MommaB

The software won't let me, only fixed steps and I need inbetween. That's why I was hoping someone has hacked the registry or did something really clever to change it. Other mice with the same sensor seem to be able to switch to different dpi's, 800 would probably do it as well but I'm really looking for 700 ...

Thanks though


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MommaB*
> 
> The software won't let me, only fixed steps and I need inbetween. That's why I was hoping someone has hacked the registry or did something really clever to change it. Other mice with the same sensor seem to be able to switch to different dpi's, 800 would probably do it as well but I'm really looking for 700 ...
> Thanks though


No the software is very precise. You must be doing something wrong.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Go here...
http://www.cyborggaming.com/download.htm

Download 1.) The Drivers and 2.)The Software.

Install both.


----------



## DarkFury

Ok, I'm starting to have an issue where my MMO 7 will just suddenly drop connection with my PC and I have to unplug it and then plug it back in to get it working again.

This is happening under Windows 7 Ultimate, 64 bit. Has anyone else experienced this? Is there any reason why the usb connection would "time out" perhaps?

It gets really annoying while I'm in game and all of a sudden the mouse just stops working. I had to move my mouse to a front port just because it was bad having to re plug it from the back of the computer.

If anyone has any suggestions, I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## cravinmild

My mouse was also doing that. MMO7 was cycled around USB ports, happened with all ports. Cleared up on its own but was rma-ed shortly afterwards for button issues.


----------



## Darren9

Mines done that a couple of times, I also had a BSOD that suggested a USB driver problem. Like Cravinmild though it seems to have stopped happening.


----------



## DarkFury

Well I definitely have kept the drivers up to date... but this problem is certainly annoying.

Maybe Mad Catz Rich will stop in to chime in... or at least get it to the attention of someone within Mad Catz.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> Ok, I'm starting to have an issue where my MMO 7 will just suddenly drop connection with my PC and I have to unplug it and then plug it back in to get it working again.
> This is happening under Windows 7 Ultimate, 64 bit. Has anyone else experienced this? Is there any reason why the usb connection would "time out" perhaps?
> It gets really annoying while I'm in game and all of a sudden the mouse just stops working. I had to move my mouse to a front port just because it was bad having to re plug it from the back of the computer.
> If anyone has any suggestions, I'd be most appreciative.


I had that same problem on my RAT 9 when I first got it. It seems to have gone away after I did a Windows reinstall for an unrelated matter. I've seen the same thing happen with Razer mice too.


----------



## BradleyW

I have a bit of a question with the drivers for RAT 3. Look at my device manager. Does this look normal to have two of these?
Image below:

Thank you.


----------



## tubbby

Was an owner of a RAT9 and these 3

But only left with the MMO7 and the Contagion now









Just curious, does the new MMO7 Albino comes with the rubber coat or does it have the glossy finish?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubbby*
> 
> Was an owner of a RAT9 and these 3
> 
> But only left with the MMO7 and the Contagion now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, does the new MMO7 Albino comes with the rubber coat or does it have the glossy finish?


Until you said that, I thought all R.A.T.s had the rubber coating... But it does look shiny plasticy... and this...
Quote:


> *Finished in high-grip gloss* gunmetal and orange design combined with a next generation 6400 DPI sensor further improves on the incredible tracking and precision of the original R.A.T.7!


Plus, a simple gloss find CTRL+F on each R.A.T. page and I did not find the word "gloss" used to describe any other R.A.T.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I have a bit of a question with the drivers for RAT 3. Look at my device manager. Does this look normal to have two of these?
> Image below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, that is normal. I have the same entries for my RAT 9.


----------



## BradleyW

Right thanks!


----------



## tubbby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Until you said that, I thought all R.A.T.s had the rubber coating... But it does look shiny plasticy... and this...
> Plus, a simple gloss find CTRL+F on each R.A.T. page and I did not find the word "gloss" used to describe any other R.A.T.


Seeing the word 'gunmetal' would mean that was from the Infection page?








The Contagion is actually of glossy plastic too, but I don't think they state it at their site.
Caused some disappointment when I first received it cos I really like how their rubber coating feels. But I now actually prefer the white ones to be glossy, caused I had to clean the Albino quite religiously.

The MMO7 Albino looks to have a gloss around the palm area, but not as glossy as the Contagion pictures.
Hope someone who already owns it could clarify this


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubbby*
> 
> Seeing the word 'gunmetal' would mean that was from the Infection page?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Contagion is actually of glossy plastic too, but I don't think they state it at their site.
> Caused some disappointment when I first received it cos I really like how their rubber coating feels. But I now actually prefer the white ones to be glossy, caused I had to clean the Albino quite religiously.
> The MMO7 Albino looks to have a gloss around the palm area, but not as glossy as the Contagion pictures.
> Hope someone who already owns it could clarify this


Woops.. Yeah, i guess i did get that from teh Infection. Sorry...


----------



## MommaB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> No the software is very precise. You must be doing something wrong.


It's RAT 3 OPTICAL maybe I wasn't clear or I'm being really dense right now but the software doesn't give.

So if anyone knows how I can make this thing usable for me, I'd really like to hear it.


----------



## BradleyW

How can I lock my polling rate at 1000Hz rather than it changing to all kinds of numbers dynamically?
Thank you.


----------



## adanmtxt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How can I lock my polling rate at 1000Hz rather than it changing to all kinds of numbers dynamically?
> Thank you.


Wasn't this addressed earlier in the thread?

Page 214

Has anyone had their RAT simply stop responding until you disconnect and reconnect the mouse? I don't have a set of criteria under which it happens, but the pad and lens are always clean and free of debris. Just curious.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adanmtxt1*
> 
> Wasn't this addressed earlier in the thread?
> Page 214
> Has anyone had their RAT simply stop responding until you disconnect and reconnect the mouse? I don't have a set of criteria under which it happens, but the pad and lens are always clean and free of debris. Just curious.


People were talking about that just a couple of pages ago. Many of us have had it happen. Some of us have had it stop happening by itself. For me, it went away after I did a Windows reinstall for an unrelated issue.


----------



## adanmtxt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> People were talking about that just a couple of pages ago. Many of us have had it happen. Some of us have had it stop happening by itself. For me, it went away after I did a Windows reinstall for an unrelated issue.


Ah, sorry. It's only begun happening in the past month; I'm planning to reinstall my OS in the coming week so that's convenient. Thanks Mergatroid.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adanmtxt1*
> 
> Wasn't this addressed earlier in the thread?
> Page 214
> Has anyone had their RAT simply stop responding until you disconnect and reconnect the mouse? I don't have a set of criteria under which it happens, but the pad and lens are always clean and free of debris. Just curious.


Look up about 14 or so posts...

I'm in the same boat here... pretty frustrating to say the least, especially in the middle of a match and I lose total control of my mouse.

Not good..... not good.... /shakes head.


----------



## BradleyW

I just seem to have an issue where I have no mouse lag in game, but as time passes, the lag increases until I Alt+Tab In and Out of game.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adanmtxt1*
> 
> Ah, sorry. It's only begun happening in the past month; I'm planning to reinstall my OS in the coming week so that's convenient. Thanks Mergatroid.


Keep your fingers crossed. Have you considered restoring your system to a previous restore point, if you have one before the problem started occurring? I know people with other brands of mice who have experienced the same problem. I don't think it's an issue strictly with RAT mice.


----------



## adanmtxt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed. Have you considered restoring your system to a previous restore point, if you have one before the problem started occurring? I know people with other brands of mice who have experienced the same problem. I don't think it's an issue strictly with RAT mice.


I installed new RAM (Dominator Platinum), but that's all I've done recently. My HDD is on its way out so I'll see if the mouse concern disappears after I swap drives and reinstall Win7.


----------



## Mattzap15

Quick question to albino RAT 7 owners, I'm thinking about getting an Albino to replace my broken, outdated black RAT 7 and I'm wondering if it turns yellowish after a while. White seems like a dangerous color to go for with something I'll be touching every day.


----------



## zhook

Wish I'd found this before I placed my order.

I just ordered a Rat7 Albino, I'd heard a lot of mixed reviews and was unsure. I'm currently using a TT Esports Black (not the element) and I found it uses a PTE sensor, same as the rat, but an older model. I've had zero issues with it on my current mouse pad, does anyone know if I can expect similar results with the newer model, or is it going to be significantly different?

A quick search reveals the TTE with a Twin-Eye PLN 2301 and the RAT with Phillips Twin-Eye PLN 230x

In fact I have nothing but good things to say about this mouse's tracking, its ergos however are terrible which is why I'm looking at the RAT. The 'drag to the lower right' when lifting is there, but barely at all, I have to MAKE it happen.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhook*
> 
> Wish I'd found this before I placed my order.
> I just ordered a Rat7 Albino, I'd heard a lot of mixed reviews and was unsure. I'm currently using a TT Esports Black (not the element) and I found it uses a PTE sensor, same as the rat, but an older model. I've had zero issues with it on my current mouse pad, does anyone know if I can expect similar results with the newer model, or is it going to be significantly different?
> A quick search reveals the TTE with a Twin-Eye PLN 2301 and the RAT with Phillips Twin-Eye PLN 230x
> In fact I have nothing but good things to say about this mouse's tracking, its ergos however are terrible which is why I'm looking at the RAT. The 'drag to the lower right' when lifting is there, but barely at all, I have to MAKE it happen.


I found the new one to track better than the old one on the pads I have. It still doesn't track on everything though.


----------



## zhook

Good to know. I've only tried it on two mousepads, when I ordered these mouse my old one was peeling, so I dropped an order on a custom-printed one from one of those sites that will do personalized designs and it works. Due to the fact it's personalized I would hate to have to replace it, but if i have to, it's fine. I also have some cheap-o pad that's a big advertisement for some product or website that it tracks fine on as a backup.

Hopefully I'll get the same results with my RAT


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I just seem to have an issue where I have no mouse lag in game, but as time passes, the lag increases until I Alt+Tab In and Out of game.


Solved: Had to set my monitor frame time to 5 seconds.


----------



## zhook

Received my Albino yesterday. I really like the ergos on it. Had no issues with it for about first 12 hours, just had a spasm. Tracking went caput and had serious jumping on lift. Unplugged it so I could look in the optics, didn't see anything, blew it out with air, replugged it an it worked fine, so I'm not sure if it was the unplugging or the air that fixed it.

I'm not a big fan of the optics well, it has a little flap which I'm assuming is a blind intended to help with lift-off tracking, but it makes an area for small hair and dust to accumulate and makes it harder to see inside to see if somethings there.

Only other issue is the cursor moving from vibrations when I type.

I have a few weeks to return it if it ends up being a frequent issue and I'll get a refund and pick up the G9x. It would be a shame though I really like it when it works.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhook*
> 
> Received my Albino yesterday. I really like the ergos on it. Had no issues with it for about first 12 hours, just had a spasm. Tracking went caput and had serious jumping on lift. Unplugged it so I could look in the optics, didn't see anything, blew it out with air, replugged it an it worked fine, so I'm not sure if it was the unplugging or the air that fixed it.
> I'm not a big fan of the optics well, it has a little flap which I'm assuming is a blind intended to help with lift-off tracking, but it makes an area for small hair and dust to accumulate and makes it harder to see inside to see if somethings there.
> Only other issue is the cursor moving from vibrations when I type.
> I have a few weeks to return it if it ends up being a frequent issue and I'll get a refund and pick up the G9x. It would be a shame though I really like it when it works.


Agree 100%. This is the same type of aperture they use on all the newish RATs, and I also agree that the RATs (at least the RAT 9 for me) are particularly susceptible to dirty sensors and dust issues, more so than other mice are. I keep a q-tip on my desk all the time now, and stick it in and give it a twirl whenever there seems to be a problem. As for the movement while typing, try a different mouse pad. Some people in this thread corrected that fault by replacing it.


----------



## cravinmild

My RMA MMO7 is on its return trip home WOOT







 . I never thought about my old mouse as being that bad but having had to use it the last little while I cant stand how poorly it does gaming...or everything else. How the heck did I put up with that for so long IDK lol. I will take some better snaps this time, too excited the first time around and mucked it up with greasy fingerprints and dust.

Wow, that was quick. I called them and they said up to two weeks but a few days later here it is. Thanks MadCatz, great stuff









SO a few things to note, packaging is different this time around. The last MMO7 was packaged in the box were are all used to seeing but this one has completely new packaging. Its much smaller in size. Like opening a watch or ring box.. kind of. The mouse can be touched without having to remove any plastic and there is no lid for the box containing the extra parts. Ive not gone further than just flipping the lid open and lifting the mouse away to see under it. The lid may be there but I don't want to dig that far down with filthy fingers and a photo shoot to do yet so ill report back with some more info and PICS

** looking farther into the box I now notice that there is indeed no lid.... or box for the extra parts and they also have decided to remove the tube used for storing the extra weights. I know its not a big thing but I like that accessory box on my desk but now without a lid and just some Styrofoam to press the parts into its open to dust collecting and looks like crap and incomplete. The removal of the weights holder seems very odd. Without any lid for the box and no place to put the extra weights what are we to do, have them rolling around and getting lost on the desktop.

I am happy to have my mouse back







, albeit not the mouse package I had purchased the first time around but a stripped down version








. The packaging is indeed nice its just a shame that they removed parts and overall it seems a lesser product to the one id purchased. Its not the end of the world I know, im just a bit shocked right now.


----------



## Mergatroid

That's unfortunate. Not only do you get a MMO7 that has to be RMAd, but the one you get back isn't quite as nice in a peripheral sort of way. I don't mind losing a bit of packaging, but the box really does need a lid. That's something nice about the RAT 9. It has a little cylindrical weight holder that stores in the receiver. Of course, it still needs a box for the rest of the parts.


----------



## cravinmild

Shots of the packaging with everything included in the box including the box










Here is how the mouse is protected during shipping. It did well to keep anything from moving, very solid packaging









Now I really didn't want to show this one, if you have small children you may want to have them leave the room right now. Cover their ears... perhaps stab themselves in the ear with a pencil so they will not hear you scream those words after seeing this.

I give you....... "THE ACCESSORYS BOX (insert angles singing here"


Honestly how did you think we would not notice the difference







Im sorry but im going to have to go a little hard on MadCatz for this shame. I LOVED my accessorys box, it was the difference between us and _them_ (besides the mouse). Im just ribbing ya a little cause you did take something from me that I was very fond of.

Here are a few pics of my new MMO7. Other than a few obvious changes to packaging it would appear that this MMO7 is no different than the MMO7 I had on pre order.........or is it??? If you look carefully here you will notice one small change. The screw which used to allow you to angle the thumb rest outwards has now been changed. Its flat and smooth across the top. Perhaps needle nose grippers would work for this. I personally like it swung outwards, more comfy imo.



Here is a cropped image of that section.


Other than that just a few glory shots for those thinking of purchasing this great mouse. Best mouse ever. I honestly thought to myself that if I have to go one more day using this old pos MS mouse im going to just get a gun shoot myself in the head









Now im off to setup my mouse and play some D3 to work it in real good


----------



## Veyros

Hey guys,

Just made an account to share some info with you all. I've owned a R.A.T. 7 since about January, and have used Danny350's Auto-Profiler since ... oh I don't know, June? Maybe July?

Side note: Danny is amazing. That software instantly makes the mouse 100x better (conservative estimate) and he is constantly updating and improving (since Cyborg/MadCatz is too lazy to give us half the features we want). No matter, Danny doesn't care, he'll fix their software for them 'cause he "goes where he pleases, and pleases where he goes". Good man, if you ever have a problem he'll actually work with you to fix whatever it happens to be. Well enough singing of his praises, long story short - If you haven't tried the Auto-Profiler, you need to. Seriously. Go download it now. No excuses. We'll wait till you get back.

Got it? Good, 'cause we're moving on! So he talked me into making an account here because we figured it'd be a good way to spread some pictures I have. On my R.A.T. one of thumb buttons had been giving me some problems for some time. Didn't know how to get to the problem to fix it, so I just dealt with it until recently when I finally decided to splurge and upgrade to the M.M.O (by the way, great decision, mouse is a whole lot better IMO, really loving the plethora of extra buttons). Once I had the M.M.O. I decided I was going to finally take apart the R.A.T. the entire way since I no longer had anything to really lose. I had already taken off the main top body piece to fix the secondary click button only a couple months after I got it. Couldn't use the warranty since some idiot "friend" slammed my mouse because he got pissed at the sensor not tracking (admittedly maybe too sensitive, but really, slamming it? How was that even going to fix anything?)

Anyways, back to the pictures. I have looked quite a bit, and even though several people on this forum alone have mentioned a desire for help getting inside their mouse; I have not found a single place that shows any disassembly instructions or even interior photos for any type of the Cyborg mice. So if you're considering taking it apart to repair, clean, or even explore, I'm putting this up for you. Getting into the palm circuitry isn't really a problem, but the thumb is. I am reasonably sure that it is impossible without "breaking" it, though as you'll see, I don't think it really affects anything. I took these pictures as I was reassembling so they might not be 100% clear, but the main objective for me was not to necessarily show how to perform every step anyway. My focus here was to show screw locations, how the pieces interconnect with one another, and to develop a starting point for any knowledge and photographs regarding the interior.

WARNING: I don't actually condone doing this and based on how it's built, I'm pretty damn sure Cyborg doesn't either. These pictures are of my personal experience and not a guide to doing it yourself. I had to literally break my mouse to take these, so if you break it [read: when you break it] I'm not responsible in anyway.

First things first; if you use it, lose it. Palm rest, pinky rest, mouse weights, I ditched it all. It actually isn't vital to get rid of, but I didn't want it in my way.
On the bottom there's three screws I had to take off.

For me to get this piece off, I had to pull up and towards myself. You can see in these two pictures how its connected, the place of note is at the front of the mouse.


These next two are just me showing what the scroll-wheel button looks like (red retangular). It's actually most similar to the left-click primary and right-click secondary buttons (the rectangular green ones) but slightly different from either the mode switch or the dpi adjustment buttons (small round black ones)


The next picture shows the piece that I had to break to get into the thumb panel. Maybe it's possible to get in by removing the circuit board and palm housing, but I have no idea since I didn't go that route. Even easier would be if I had a #00 phillips with a quick 90 degree bend, but since I don't, I just bent the thumb piece up until I could get to the screw in the front.
Protip: This plastic doesn't actually "bend" that far, thus the broken piece.


I actually don't mind though, because as far as I can determine it's only purpose is to ensure a lack of movement of the thumb piece along the x-axis. It actually doesn't even "do" that, so much as it makes sure you can't move the thumb piece too far forward along the z-axis and thereby remove the "stability rod" from its slot.

Finally, the moment you have all been waiting for. Here's the inside of the thumb housing. I actually just noticed that when I took these, the stupid thing is flipped upside down. Oops. Well if you ignore that, you can see how the buttons are once again different than the other two types. I actually hate these the most since they seem the least durable, quickly losing that tactile "clicky" feedback I personally love to have. Shame that they are actually the most used buttons aside from the primary and secondary.


Whew. That took and was a lot longer than I originally intended. But I just wanted to show you all the inside in case anyone happened to be as curious as I was, yet didn't want to risk breaking anything. Enjoy and feel free to message me if you have any questions with regards to disassembly!

Edit: I forgot to mention this earlier. If anyone takes their mouse apart and tries putting it back together, be careful with the last couple of screws (the longer two of the three I have arrows pointed at in the first picture). Those screws can actually reach the left and right click buttons and so you could inadvertently "lock" them in place if you tighten them too far. If you find you can't actually click either button, just slightly loosen the screw on that side until it returns to normal.


----------



## eltocliousus

I've had my RAT Contagion for a day now, and it's by far the most comfortable mouse I've ever had with the thumb and pinky grips, it just feels perfect.
Although I do have two issues with it, the sensor is so sensitive, that when I left click my cursor moves/jumps a little bit and it can be quite annoying indeed (800 DPI), that's my biggest issue, my other issue isn't much of an issue, but the thumb wheel I can't find a use for at all, the only thing I can think of is volume control but I use an external DAC/AMP so unfortunately it wouldn't work properly for me.

Other than that it's a top mouse, I hope I can get used to this sensitivity issue, this sensor just moves at the slightest vibration (clicking being the most annoying), even as I type on my keyboard the cursor jumps every so often.


----------



## SolarNova

Try changing to a harder mousepad surface. .it might simply be that the presure of you clicking is causing the mat to deform and the sensor is picking it up.


----------



## eltocliousus

That does make sense SolarNova, I'm using a QCK Mass, quite thick indeed, it is annoying that a technically better mouse needs me to get a new mousepad, oh well.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eltocliousus*
> 
> I've had my RAT Contagion for a day now, and it's by far the most comfortable mouse I've ever had with the thumb and pinky grips, it just feels perfect.
> Although I do have two issues with it, the sensor is so sensitive, that when I left click my cursor moves/jumps a little bit and it can be quite annoying indeed (800 DPI), that's my biggest issue, my other issue isn't much of an issue, but the thumb wheel I can't find a use for at all, the only thing I can think of is volume control but I use an external DAC/AMP so unfortunately it wouldn't work properly for me.
> Other than that it's a top mouse, I hope I can get used to this sensitivity issue, this sensor just moves at the slightest vibration (clicking being the most annoying), even as I type on my keyboard the cursor jumps every so often.


Had the same issue. Got rid of the mouse pad and went to bare wood, went away.


----------



## eltocliousus

It seems that the mouse pad does contribute to it a little, but the biggest cause is the pinky rest, if I remove that the mouse looks to be better distributed, with that on, when I use left-click, the mouse goes forward slightly.

I've also found another issue, the thumb wheel 'sticks' every now and again, not the physical button, but when using it, sometimes it repeats the key-press until I mvoe it again, problem after problem


----------



## burningrave101

How well does the M.M.O. 7 track on cloth mouse pads? Are they to be avoided? I picked up one of Corsair's new MM200 Wide Edition mats and thinking that was probably not the best choice if I decide to try the M.M.O. 7. Can I get some suggestions on the latest best mouse pads for the RAT/MMO mice?


----------



## Mergatroid

Just a few pages ago I believe it was Mad Catz Rich who recommended avoiding cloth mats. They have new mous pads specifically made for RAT mice. Check their web page.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Just a few pages ago I believe it was Mad Catz Rich who recommended avoiding cloth mats. They have new mous pads specifically made for RAT mice. Check their web page.


It's strange because both my new and old 7's track as well on a black cloth Qck+ as anything else I've tried and black and cloth is the two worst. I'm not sure it could be between 100 and 1000% better than it is. I expect I still will try one of the new hard rat pads though.


----------



## Mergatroid

I also have an old black cloth pad here that's not bad. I did use it for a while, but it has way more friction than the hard pads have. It also seemed to require the mouse be cleaned more often as well. I used it on other laser mice without issue though.


----------



## Snovv

From what Iv'e seen, cloth mat arn't bad but for heavy hands player like me, and sensible laser, sometime when I clicked the cursor would move a little, I don't have this problem anymore using a Aluminium mouse pad


----------



## Veyros

Ya, I'd definitely avoid the cloth mouse pad scene altogether. I've used Razer stuff for a long time, and I've always been pretty happy with them (though they can be a bit pricier since you're paying for the name) Maybe I'm just crazy, and I admittedly can't say that I have any first hand experience on seeing how they track, but I just think the new Cyborg line of mouse mats in general are uglier than sin. The only one I could even like is the GLIDE9 but I just can't do the aluminum pad thing (feels too weird whenever you move your arm and part of the pad is warm while another part's cold). So at the moment I'm quite happy with my Razer Scarab and Razer Vespula.


----------



## Veyros

Oh, and Defiler thought that the R.A.T. I had taken apart was dead because of my previous post. NOT TRUE. It is still alive and kicking (albeit with a slight limp because one button doesn't work) but I still use it on my macbook pro instead of reaching across my desktop keyboard to its trackpad. Figured I'd post a picture of my current setup so you all can see.


----------



## sciwhiz

Quick question, is it possible to program a button on the mouse so that it holds the key when you hold the button? I'd like to map the precision aim button to control, so that I can zoom in and out of pages, and mainly irfanview, but whenever I hit the precision aim, it just presses and releases the control key. If I latch the macro, it will repeatedly press and release the control key. Thanks in advance if anyone can help me.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sciwhiz*
> 
> Quick question, is it possible to program a button on the mouse so that it holds the key when you hold the button? I'd like to map the precision aim button to control, so that I can zoom in and out of pages, and mainly irfanview, but whenever I hit the precision aim, it just presses and releases the control key. If I latch the macro, it will repeatedly press and release the control key. Thanks in advance if anyone can help me.


This seems to work, I've only tested it in PS though - I don't use the CTRL much


----------



## BradleyW

Does my RAT 3 have the ability to perform movement consistancy presevation (Consistant response ratio) as seen on the Logitech G400?
Please view quote taken from following source:
http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/gaming/mice-keyboard-combos/optical-gaming-mouse-g400#section=features
Consistant response ratio:
Quote:


> Physical mouse movements translate to the same amount of cursor movement irrespective of speed: <0.5% variance compared to 5+% for some other "gaming" sensors.


----------



## sciwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> This seems to work, I've only tested it in PS though - I don't use the CTRL much


woooot it works! You just made one happy camper. Thanks!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does my RAT 3 have the ability to perform movement consistancy presevation (Consistant response ratio) as seen on the Logitech G400?
> Please view quote taken from following source:
> http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/gaming/mice-keyboard-combos/optical-gaming-mouse-g400#section=features
> Consistant response ratio:


If you disable all your acceleration, then you will get consistant movement. You will require a registry file to disable acceleration completely. Google it, and it should pop up. Someone here may have a link as well.


----------



## Phos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does my RAT 3 have the ability to perform movement consistancy presevation (Consistant response ratio) as seen on the Logitech G400?
> Please view quote taken from following source:
> http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/gaming/mice-keyboard-combos/optical-gaming-mouse-g400#section=features
> Consistant response ratio:


Yes, both the PTE (old) and 3090 (new) are like the G400's sensor in that way. By the way, the other sensors they talk about? Logitech uses them in the G500, 600, and 700. Positive acceleration as high as 5%. I've always found that quote to be hilarious for that reason.


----------



## Migi06

Is there any solutions to change 6400 DPI version polling rate? I love 1000hz feeling but its just plain bad when playing very intensive online shooters..

1000hz have always be more laggier than 500hz when there is a lot happening on the screen.. This will apply to my all mouse's: G9x, Xai, DA original, maybe x8 (can't remember) and now R.A.T 7 6400DPI. And I think this philips sensor is better than avago just because there isn't so much acceleration..


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> If you disable all your acceleration, then you will get consistant movement. You will require a registry file to disable acceleration completely. Google it, and it should pop up. Someone here may have a link as well.


Hi, I've already tried this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phos*
> 
> Yes, both the PTE (old) and 3090 (new) are like the G400's sensor in that way. By the way, the other sensors they talk about? Logitech uses them in the G500, 600, and 700. Positive acceleration as high as 5%. I've always found that quote to be hilarious for that reason.


Why does the G400 boast this feature but other mice don't? The feeling of my mouse changes dynamically during gaming when using vsync. (I know vsync causes inout lag, but the lag changes dynamically).
Cheers.


----------



## Mergatroid

One other person in this thread had the same problem. Unfortunately I cannot remember how he solved it.


----------



## Migi06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> One other person in this thread had the same problem. Unfortunately I cannot remember how he solved it.


I tried this earlier, but don't know why it didnt work. Working nicely now







Only DPI seems to be halfed...?!
http://www.ngohq.com/news/15043-how-to-increase-usb-sample-rate-in-windows-vista-7-a.html

Just wondering does it fix the horizontal problem (when it does mouse moves only vertical for a while).. I have SS I-2 Icemat. Maybe same problem like mindleak had:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826618005
Sensor dies after a couple months. It would randomly stop tracking horizontally or vertically until I unplugged it and plugged it back in. Absolutely unacceptable, especially in the middle of a game. It degraded over time, stopping more and more often, until I gave up. I tried several mouse pads, along with no mouse pad.


----------



## cravinmild

My new MMO7 has done this now also. I'm currently using front USB ports, working again.


----------



## zhook

I've run the mouse movement recorder that comes with the Mark C acceleration fix package, it says I get 1000hz polling, am I safe to assume this is what I receive or is there more to it than that?

It's really weird, with my last mouse, also a PTE sensor, I was playing horribly until I turned acceleration back on. Seems the opposite with my RAT7. I just turned it off because I felt I was having trouble tracking targets and putting my cross hair where I wanted.

Any idea why there might be the discrepancy between two mice where accel feels necessary on one and terrible on another?

The accel always felt... sort of barely present on the RAT like it's just enough to make it awkward but not enough to give me that good high - low range with one DPI setting. Are there any programs out there that let you fully customize your acceleration so I could play with different values? I'm not even sure exactly how acceleration works, whether it's a flat % increase, works on a curve, or what have you.


----------



## cravinmild

Do we have an official mmo7 profile for COD-BO2? Im going to try an older profile for the COD series but thought id ask anyways.


----------



## Travee

State of the M.M.O. 7 after 5 months:
So, it has been 5 months since I bought the M.M.O. 7... From day 1 my mouse had tracking issues (*loss of Y-axis*) on my black plastic SS mousepad. I cleaned the sensor with some alcohol, it did not help. What seemed to work though was the white mousepad I bought. Unfortunately, shortly after that the mouse started to randomly *lose its USB connection*. A few weeks later the USB connection of the mouse would get disconnected when I heavily moved the mouse (shook). So the mouse was faulty and I sent it back. Today, my new M.M.O.7 has arrived and I must say: I am happily surprised. *This second mouse has absolutely no tracking issues on black plastic SS mousepads at all!* Thanks for the replacement!

Minor issue:
I did encounter a somewhat minor issue with this new mouse: the left mouse button is sometimes a bit *hard to press* (something wrong with the switch). I hope this will go away with some use.

Packaging:
This mouse came with its old packaging. - New packaging pics

Usage:
This is the best MMO mouse by far. I use the side buttons for strafing with my character and it works just great. *Vertically placed side buttons* are awesome! For shooters this mouse is too heavy for my taste, but don't worry I will continue to use it in MMORPGs =)


----------



## Travee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adanmtxt1*
> 
> Has anyone had their RAT simply stop responding until you disconnect and reconnect the mouse? I don't have a set of criteria under which it happens, but the pad and lens are always clean and free of debris. Just curious.


Shake the mouse. Does the same thing happen? If so, send it back! (I did and I received a replacement)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migi06*
> 
> I tried this earlier, but don't know why it didnt work. Working nicely now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only DPI seems to be halfed...?!
> http://www.ngohq.com/news/15043-how-to-increase-usb-sample-rate-in-windows-vista-7-a.html
> Just wondering does it fix the horizontal problem (when it does mouse moves only vertical for a while).. I have SS I-2 Icemat. Maybe same problem like mindleak had:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826618005
> Sensor dies after a couple months. It would randomly stop tracking horizontally or vertically until I unplugged it and plugged it back in. Absolutely unacceptable, especially in the middle of a game. It degraded over time, stopping more and more often, until I gave up. I tried several mouse pads, along with no mouse pad.


I also had the same problem where one axis would stop working. I thought I was getting WiFi interference or something. When I took it to another site for a couple of weeks is seemed to work fine. I brought it back home and it hasn't done it since. Go figure.


----------



## Hrokthar

Hi everyone,

Have received my M.M.O 7 week ago and must say that I am one of unlucky guys having problem with sensor. Main issue is that very often is cursor stuck for only horizontal movement until unplugging and plugging again (vertical one is very bad during this or sometimes stucked as well).. I saw that some guys had the same issue but not sure if they have solved it. Having Windows 8 64 bit on my PC and Laptop and on both is issue the same..

Please any advice or I just should send it back to seller and try different brand? Hav never had such a problem with Roccat Kone


----------



## cravinmild

Seems to be software as multipresses and disconnects and ghost button presses are still present with my new rma MMO7.


----------



## Hrokthar

The point is I can retun it in 14 day period with no reason (last chance will be next Tuesday). If I will wait and problem won't be fixed soon have to use standard return proces what can take ages.. Also contacted Cyborg support like a week ago and no reply...


----------



## cravinmild

your going to have to decide if its worth the effort and time. If you don't want to wait for a fix or don't think the issue can be fixed I would suggest returning the mouse and purchasing something like the Corsair version of this mouse, its received a lot of positive feedback. There are a few other mice which offer similar features to the mmo7.

My issues with this mouse come and go. For the most part it works as intended and I can forgive the odd issue I get from time to time. Im happy with my MMO7 but its borderline and some of the issues others have had with their madcatz mice could cause me buyers remorse later.

Hope it works out for you either way


----------



## Travee

If the mouse is losing its y-axis, try a different mousepad (no black/glass), or send it back.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travee*
> 
> If the mouse is losing its y-axis, try a different mousepad (no black/glass), or send it back.


No, it's just a problem of the mouse.


----------



## Travee

What do you mean it's a problem of the mouse? I had the same issue, I sent it back and this mouse I have now works perfectly?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travee*
> 
> What do you mean it's a problem of the mouse? I had the same issue, I sent it back and this mouse I have now works perfectly?


Well most Rats with the 5600 dpi sensor have the problem. Are you sure your new one isn't the 6400 dpi one?


----------



## Travee

Ah, I have the 6400 dpi one, yes. Hrokthar is talking about the MMO 7


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Well most Rats with the 5600 dpi sensor have the problem. Are you sure your new one isn't the 6400 dpi one?


How do you know that? Have you talked to most of the owners? It's always the vocal minority you read about having problems on the 'net (including me). I had a few problems, but they seem to be gone now, and my RAT had been working good for a while. The worst I can say is it needs cleaning more than other mice, and every few months I'll get a problem that will make the pointer move when I click the button, but that's always been gone the next day.

Try cleaning it with a cotton swab like a q-tip. Just stick it in the sensor and twirl it around. Any time I have a tracking problem now, that seems to fix it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> How do you know that? Have you talked to most of the owners? It's always the vocal minority you read about having problems on the 'net (including me). I had a few problems, but they seem to be gone now, and my RAT had been working good for a while. The worst I can say is it needs cleaning more than other mice, and every few months I'll get a problem that will make the pointer move when I click the button, but that's always been gone the next day.
> Try cleaning it with a cotton swab like a q-tip. Just stick it in the sensor and twirl it around. Any time I have a tracking problem now, that seems to fix it.


Well for one I had one before I sold it and it had that problem very occasionally, and two, I have seen many, many people say the say in the course of time I have been subscribed to this thread.


----------



## Hrokthar

Ok I have a reply from Mad Catz UK. They say if I tried on both PC and laptop and the problém is same I should return it. If it would be because of Windows 8 I think they would have info from many ppl right?







So will probably give one more try and ask for Exchange or might go for Corsair one ....

Reaction from Mad Catz:

"Dear xy,

Thank you for contacting Mad Catz Technical Support. Our apologies for taking so long to get back to you.

Since you have already tested the mouse on another computer and experienced the same behavior, the unit is defective - kindly contact your retailer for a complete replacement under warranty.

We do apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you. Should you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Sincerely"


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hrokthar*
> 
> Ok I have a reply from Mad Catz UK. They say if I tried on both PC and laptop and the problém is same I should return it. If it would be because of Windows 8 I think they would have info from many ppl right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So will probably give one more try and ask for Exchange or might go for Corsair one ....
> Reaction from Mad Catz:
> "Dear xy,
> Thank you for contacting Mad Catz Technical Support. Our apologies for taking so long to get back to you.
> Since you have already tested the mouse on another computer and experienced the same behavior, the unit is defective - kindly contact your retailer for a complete replacement under warranty.
> We do apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you. Should you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.
> Sincerely"


I hate how long Mad Catz take to answer to their users. I had to wait over 2 month for a reply once and it did not help me at all.


----------



## Travee

They said the same thing to me, Hrokthar. Send it back and ask for a new one. Don't go for the Corsair M90, the MMO7 is much better ( I have both).

About their support, they usually reply within 3 workdays, at least for me.


----------



## cravinmild

Or call and its instant, took less than a few moments and I was done.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Well for one I had one before I sold it and it had that problem very occasionally, and two, I have seen many, many people say the say in the course of time I have been subscribed to this thread.


Fair enough, but I think the more correct way to put it would be that most people who have had the problem had 5600dpi sensors instead of claiming that most 5600 dpi sensors had the problem. As I mentioned, I also had the problem, but the q-tip seems to have fixed it (or time did, but whatever it's not happening any more).

I do agree that these mice seem more susceptible to dust and need cleaning more than any other mice I have used.

I also agree that there are other mice with many buttons on the side (Corsair M90, Razer Naga, Logitech G600) that are WAY less expensive than the RAT MMO. I own the M90 and it's a great mouse, but I'm using my RAT 9 every day because I love the feel, the comfort (fits my hand/grip perfectly) and for me (and the RAT 9) the wireless. In fact, I hate being wired now. My last two wireless mice (that I have kept) have been so great that I'll never go back to wired except in case of emergency (if my wireless mouse dies for any reason). Next time though, I don't think I'll spend so much.

I'm still drooling over the STRIKE keyboard from Cyborg. I only wonder about the keys since, for that price, I would expect mechanical closures. Also a little disappointing that there are no other modules you can purchase for it, as I would like one with dedicated gaming keys ALA the Steel Series Merc Stealth. I had one and it was great, but I wore it out. Now that I have tried mechanical keys (on my BW Ultimate), I'll never go back.


----------



## Hrokthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travee*
> 
> They said the same thing to me, Hrokthar. Send it back and ask for a new one. Don't go for the Corsair M90, the MMO7 is much better ( I have both).
> About their support, they usually reply within 3 workdays, at least for me.


So you did change it and second one was ok? I will then do the same as I like the mouse. If there won't be the same problém, will just buy new mouse pad and will be happy..


----------



## Veyros

Travee,

Read your post talking about your new mouse. I had mentioned something a couple pages ago (in an entirely different context), and I'm wondering if it might not apply to you. Are you sure its the switch that is making your primary click hard to press? If it just feels like the button itself is catching occasionally then maybe one of your mouses screws got tightened a wee bit too much. I'd try loosening it to see what happens (for you, it would be on the bottom directly opposite the button itself). If that's the case and its actually working already, then it shouldn't need much. I'd try just 1/2 a turn, see what happens.


----------



## Kittencake

My R.A.T 3 ... I love it


----------



## barkinos98

can i please be added with my white beauty, the contagion?


Im sorry for the cheap webcam pic, the camera had no battery.

btw, i can take a desk picture if needed/wanted with it, recharged


----------



## Defiler

List updated.


----------



## jokrik

Joining the club after nearly 1/2 a year with my rat 9


----------



## cgraham23

Hey guys,

Just picked up a Contagion and I'm loving it so far.

The only problem I noticed is the palm rests are really loose/jiggly when it's set anywhere except fully forward. I bought it locally, should I try to exchange it for another one or are they all like this?


----------



## cravinmild

Mine does that, never noticed till ya pointed it out .... thanks







Kidding


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgraham23*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just picked up a Contagion and I'm loving it so far.
> The only problem I noticed is the palm rests are really loose/jiggly when it's set anywhere except fully forward. I bought it locally, should I try to exchange it for another one or are they all like this?


My mmo7 is pretty sturdy about half way back, but all the way back and it starts to feel loose. I think it's just the nature of the mechanism, but I don't think it should feel loose halfway back.


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgraham23*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just picked up a Contagion and I'm loving it so far.
> The only problem I noticed is the palm rests are really loose/jiggly when it's set anywhere except fully forward. I bought it locally, should I try to exchange it for another one or are they all like this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> My mmo7 is pretty sturdy about half way back, but all the way back and it starts to feel loose. I think it's just the nature of the mechanism, but I don't think it should feel loose halfway back.


Update:

Decided to go exchange my Contagion for a matte black R.A.T 7. The contagion has a glossy finish and it was slipping around in my hand (completely unacceptable because I play a lot of Starcraft).
The palm rest on this piece feels much more secure, if anyone is thinking about getting the contagion I would recommend not getting it, the finish is too slippery.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgraham23*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just picked up a Contagion and I'm loving it so far.
> The only problem I noticed is the palm rests are really loose/jiggly when it's set anywhere except fully forward. I bought it locally, should I try to exchange it for another one or are they all like this?


i use the same mouse in exact same config, the extended pinky rest and what i believe to be the tall palm rest. it does fit like a glove like then imo


----------



## Razor 116

Thinking of picking up a R.A.T. 5 and have reading this thread and other sites about it, does anyone have issues with shocks from the screw on the thumb rest or durability?


----------



## cravinmild

ive never been electrocuted with my rat mice before, durability imo is very good, good feel, craftmanship


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> ive never been electrocuted with my rat mice before, durability imo is very good, good feel, craftmanship


Thanks, it was only a few people I seen who said they had gotten an electric shock from their mouse specifically the screws in the thumb rests. One more question is the driver software good, I can't seem to find any info about it even on their website


----------



## cravinmild

im not a macro guy so idk, it looks to be excellent in form, simple layout. I use the predone profiles as its just simple tweaks from there to get something I really like. Complex macros can be done also, there are guides on their site for help, youtube style vids if I remember correctly.


----------



## luchog

Having some problems with my RAT7. A little less than 2 years old, and the left button is barely working. The spring is pretty much gone, so there's no click action at all, and it is constantly miss-clicking, either too sensitive and registers click with barely a touch, or doesn't work at all and requires multiple attempts. Don't like the idea of having to send it in for service, considering what shipping costs. I've had $20 mice that works for a lot longer than this. Really disappointing it's worn out like this, considering how much I paid for it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Buttons wear out. I understand your frustration, but it happens with all brands of mice. I had a salesman bet me the button on my Logitech G9x would wear out in a few months (it didn't).

It has a 2 year warranty, so just RMA it. If it's out-of-warranty, I would suggest purchasing a cheap mouse and use the button out of it to repair the RAT. You'll need a some soldering skills though.


----------



## Phos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Buttons wear out. I understand your frustration, but it happens with all brands of mice. I had a salesman bet me the button on my Logitech G9x would wear out in a few months (it didn't).
> It has a 2 year warranty, so just RMA it. If it's out-of-warranty, I would suggest purchasing a cheap mouse and use the button out of it to repair the RAT. You'll need a some soldering skills though.


Buy a mouse just for that? No, go to digikey or something and just buy the switch.


----------



## barkinos98

my mouse wheel squeaks :/ i thought thy got rid of it with the 6400dpi models


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phos*
> 
> Buy a mouse just for that? No, go to digikey or something and just buy the switch.


You can get a cheap mouse with decent switches for $10 at any computer or big box store. You get two switches in the mouse. Personally, I drive by a place I can get a parts mouse from every day. I would say it's whatever is handiest, picking up a parts mouse or online ordering a switch. For me, it's picking up a parts mouse.

I have repaired several mice using this method without any problems.


----------



## cravinmild

Anyone know of a pic log for switch replacing on these rat mice. Some nice clear images, up close with a good explanation of what they are doing.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luchog*
> 
> Having some problems with my RAT7. A little less than 2 years old, and the left button is barely working. The spring is pretty much gone, so there's no click action at all, and it is constantly miss-clicking, either too sensitive and registers click with barely a touch, or doesn't work at all and requires multiple attempts. Don't like the idea of having to send it in for service, considering what shipping costs. I've had $20 mice that works for a lot longer than this. Really disappointing it's worn out like this, considering how much I paid for it.


Ok.. so you are saying that you don't want to spend $7 shipping for a $100 mouse?

Wow...

And I doubt that you'll get all the same functionality with any $20 mouse.

And yes, I am frustrated to with how fast the buttons go out, but honestly, as long as its under warranty, I will RMA mine. Maybe after they get enough of them back, they'll get the message to improve this part of the mouse in future releases. But if you never send it back, they'll never get the true impact of how many people have this issue with the product.


----------



## HecticSeptic

Not sure which country we're talking here, but some have really absurd shipping fees. Not only was the MMO7 selling for R1500 in South Africa (about 200 dollars), but shipping either way can easily get up to R500 (60 dollars?) depending on where exactly it has to go.

Needless to say, I'm incredibly glad I haven't needed to RMA mine.


----------



## luchog

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mergatroid* 

Buttons wear out. I understand your frustration, but it happens with all brands of mice. I had a salesman bet me the button on my Logitech G9x would wear out in a few months (it didn't).
It has a 2 year warranty, so just RMA it. If it's out-of-warranty, I would suggest purchasing a cheap mouse and use the button out of it to repair the RAT. You'll need a some soldering skills though.

I've never had any other mouse wear out buttons this fast. Not even cheap little $20 Logitech. I've got mice 5-6 years old that still work great. I'm using one of them right now. A mouse this expensive that wears out in a couple years? There's something wrong with that. I've only had one other mouse wear out that fast. Oddly, it was another expensive one, a $70 wireless Microsoft mouse.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *DarkFury* 

Ok.. so you are saying that you don't want to spend $7 shipping for a $100 mouse And I doubt that you'll get all the same functionality with any $20 mouse.

If it was only $7 I wouldn't be complaining. Unfortunately, it's closer to $30.

No, I don't get the same functionality, but the functionality I do get lasts a whole lot longer.

I don't know if it's still under warranty, and since I can't seem to get a response from the support center, that is kind of academic right now.


----------



## cravinmild

Funny story,

I went to the shipping place to send my mmo7 off for RMA and was informed the cost was close to $37







I asked them if there were any cheaper places who could do it to which they suggested Canada post. So off I went to Canada Post office, parked in front, when in. The cost was $11 cheaper







Coming out and giving myself a pat on the back I see ive got a parking ticket for $56


----------



## Kittencake

lol funny how that works


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luchog*
> 
> I've never had any other mouse wear out buttons this fast. Not even cheap little $20 Logitech. I've got mice 5-6 years old that still work great. I'm using one of them right now. A mouse this expensive that wears out in a couple years? There's something wrong with that. I've only had one other mouse wear out that fast. Oddly, it was another expensive one, a $70 wireless Microsoft mouse.


Sorry to hear that... I guess that's the problem with "international purchases" regardless of warranty on anything.

Pretty much, the more complex you make anything, the more likely something will break. So many moving parts... it's somewhat inevitable.

But those are the risks I suppose.... I guess I'm glad that with FedEx or USPS you can still just ship it back for under$10 no problem. Good luck with whichever way you decide to go with it.


----------



## soxy

Sigh, my rat7mmo is under 6 months old and the forward button is playing up, thats the forward one of the two next to the left/right scroll. I thought it was missclicking and did some testing and it is. pushing the back half will click but not do anything, and even giving it a solid push in the middle gives odd results on the programming test screen sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt, and other times it will give 2 or more clicks from the one push. Is there anyway to open up that section and give it a clean, it doesnt look like it can be opened to my eye.

Also if it does peeve me so much I have to rma, how do you do it from Australia, I went and looked at the cyborg homepage and any info on rma is very well hidden, and Australians dont seem to be even able to submit a ticket as our country or general area isnt listed....

sigh

Soxy


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luchog*
> 
> I've never had any other mouse wear out buttons this fast. Not even cheap little $20 Logitech. I've got mice 5-6 years old that still work great. I'm using one of them right now. A mouse this expensive that wears out in a couple years? There's something wrong with that. I've only had one other mouse wear out that fast. Oddly, it was another expensive one, a $70 wireless Microsoft mouse.


Meh...I've had lots of mouse buttons wear out, cheap and otherwise. Maybe because I work in service I don't find this to be unusual, but I don't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soxy*
> 
> Sigh, my rat7mmo is under 6 months old and the forward button is playing up, thats the forward one of the two next to the left/right scroll. I thought it was missclicking and did some testing and it is. pushing the back half will click but not do anything, and even giving it a solid push in the middle gives odd results on the programming test screen sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt, and other times it will give 2 or more clicks from the one push. Is there anyway to open up that section and give it a clean, it doesnt look like it can be opened to my eye.
> Also if it does peeve me so much I have to rma, how do you do it from Australia, I went and looked at the cyborg homepage and any info on rma is very well hidden, and Australians dont seem to be even able to submit a ticket as our country or general area isnt listed....
> sigh
> Soxy


You could take/send it back to where you purchased it from and get them to RMA it. You could also try asking them on Facebook for the URL to where you need to go to start an RMA for your country. They seem to answer pretty fast there.


----------



## FloJoe6669

Hi everyone, so Ive been looking into getting a RAT 7 (possibly the contagion version), and the site says its now 6400 DPI "Featuring a new generation 'twin eye' laser sensor ". With the new PTE sensor, have the major issues with the mouse been resolved?

also is there any difference between the RAT7 normal, contagion and infection versions other than colour/finish?

thanks


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*
> 
> Hi everyone, so Ive been looking into getting a RAT 7 (possibly the contagion version), and the site says its now 6400 DPI "Featuring a new generation 'twin eye' laser sensor ". With the new PTE sensor, have the major issues with the mouse been resolved?
> also is there any difference between the RAT7 normal, contagion and infection versions other than colour/finish?
> thanks


i own the contagion, and it has one sensor under it. also i believe it has been solved, but my mouse wheel is squeaking. :/


----------



## Phoebus

Hi all,

Here is my Rat 7 Infection. This replaced my old Razer Imperator. I've been using Razer mice since the Boomslang 2000, and never really thought about switching. I used a couple different Death Adders over the years, then bought the Imperator for the adjustable left side click buttons (I've always had trouble with those buttons being too far forward for me).

When my Imperator's left click button started to go, I ordered up a new one, but the new version of the mouse comes with that powdery-slick rubber on the sides, when the old Imperator had glossy hard plastic. I am a low-sense gamer (1200 dpi and less), so I pick up my mouse a lot, and I just could not get a grip on the new Imperator. I'd been reading about the RAT mice and I really liked how configurable they were, so I decided to give it a shot.

I have to say, the RAT makes all my old Razer mice feel like cheap plastic. The build quality is excellent, and the mouse feels much more substantial in the hand. I did have some trouble initially because the RAT is sooo much heavier than the Imperator, even with all the additional weights taken out. I quickly swapped out the right side panel for the rubberized one to help with grip, but the slick plastic left side still slipped a bit on me. After a few weeks of use, I got used to it, and now I LOVE this mouse!

For any other low-sense gamers out there who have issues keeping a grip on the mouse, I recommend picking up some Mouse Grips. I put one small oval grip on the left side of the RAT, just behind the precision aim button, to help keep my thumb in place (you can see it in the photo if you look carefully). I also put the slick plastic right panel back on and put a larger grip there for my pinky. For US$14.95, this was totally worth it -- I now have no trouble picking up the mouse and not losing my grip.

Add me to the club. I am now a dedicated RAT user!


----------



## Defiler

List updated!


----------



## Phoebus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defiler*
> 
> List updated!


Defiler, I know you posted the RAT Pack sig code somewhere, but I'm not finding it. Am I missing it in the first post somewhere?


----------



## Grief

What sensors do the newer Rats use? Specifically the Contagion or Infection? Is it still PTE or the updated version?

Any announcements on new RAT products down the line?

The sensor failed on my RAT 7 and I would rather not have to deal with PTE again. I bought a Corsair M60 for about $20 but its so tiny and uncomfortable in my hand.


----------



## Trull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> What sensors do the newer Rats use? Specifically the Contagion or Infection? Is it still PTE or the updated version?
> Any announcements on new RAT products down the line?
> The sensor failed on my RAT 7 and I would rather not have to deal with PTE again. I bought a Corsair M60 for about $20 but its so tiny and uncomfortable in my hand.


All four RAT 7s use the same PTE sensor (unfortunately). If you really have to buy a Cyborg, I would definitely go for the RAT 3 (3500 dpi version), which has by far the best sensor out of all the RATs.


----------



## Alistair714

Hello, I had a problem.

I've owned a R.A.T. 7 for a while now and I started having this issue fairly early on. Every once in a while, the left mouse button just stops responding, usually in frenetic settings like playing FPS's or Mass Effect or something like that. I press down on it, and nothing. Other buttons work fine, just that one. It only lasts a few seconds, but as you might imagine, in some of those games, those few seconds can basically cost you the game. It's sporadic and I haven't been able to observe any patterns on when it happens. Does anyone else have this problem?

Also, is there a version of the R.A.T. in which the left side thumb buttons are mechanical?


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alistair714*
> 
> Hello, I had a problem.
> I've owned a R.A.T. 7 for a while now and I started having this issue fairly early on. Every once in a while, the left mouse button just stops responding, usually in frenetic settings like playing FPS's or Mass Effect or something like that. I press down on it, and nothing. Other buttons work fine, just that one. It only lasts a few seconds, but as you might imagine, in some of those games, those few seconds can basically cost you the game. It's sporadic and I haven't been able to observe any patterns on when it happens. Does anyone else have this problem?
> Also, is there a version of the R.A.T. in which the left side thumb buttons are mechanical?


Sounds like you may need to RMA that mouse.... I've had similar problems and have replaced mine under RMA.


----------



## Travee

Update. This is my second MMO7. I've been using this mouse for 2 months. Today, side button 1 fell off... That's right, it fell off!! RMA again...


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travee*
> 
> Update. This is my second MMO7. I've been using this mouse for 2 months. Today, side button 1 fell off... That's right, it fell off!! RMA again...


been there... done that....

http://www.overclock.net/t/826113/the-official-cyborg-r-a-t-and-m-m-o-owners-club/1920_60#post_17254535

I surely hope someone in "product design and testing" is looking at these.


----------



## DarkFury

FINALLY!!!

I got my G.L.I.D.E. 9 aluminum mouse pad delivered yesterday.... took forever to get here.

And yes, it tracks very well with my M.M.O. 7.... very smooth and accurate. Good job there Cyborg... although you sure did make us wait a long time to get it.


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> FINALLY!!!
> I got my G.L.I.D.E. 9 aluminum mouse pad delivered yesterday.... took forever to get here.
> And yes, it tracks very well with my M.M.O. 7.... very smooth and accurate. Good job there Cyborg... although you sure did make us wait a long time to get it.


I need to crawl out from under my rock...I didn't even know the GLIDE existed. Still loving my Razer Scarab, but definitely want to give the GLIDE a try. How fast is it? The Scarab is VERY fast, but it has a nice textured surface that seems to work really well with the MMO7's laser. Glad to see someone else with the same mouse is liking it though. When did it come out?


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> I need to crawl out from under my rock...I didn't even know the GLIDE existed. Still loving my Razer Scarab, but definitely want to give the GLIDE a try. How fast is it? The Scarab is VERY fast, but it has a nice textured surface that seems to work really well with the MMO7's laser. Glad to see someone else with the same mouse is liking it though. When did it come out?


I will attest.. it is very smooth. No tracking issues whatsoever now.

Yeah... I'm lovin it.

Mad Cat Rich made an announcement about it in late October... and it just started shipping about a week ago.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> I will attest.. it is very smooth. No tracking issues whatsoever now.
> Yeah... I'm lovin it.
> Mad Cat Rich made an announcement about it in late October... and it just started shipping about a week ago.


Pics? I was looking into new aluminum pads. I ordered the Mionix Ensis, but I was looking at the GLIDE as well...


----------



## AblueXKRS

Hai guys. I just got my 7 Albino a few days ago, and I love her <3

Looking at the image on the front of this thread, I'm kinda wishing I'd waited some and got the MMO version. I mainly got the R.A.T. for looks though, but I would have liked a couple more buttons...


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Pics? I was looking into new aluminum pads. I ordered the Mionix Ensis, but I was looking at the GLIDE as well...


Here's one from my phone....

Of course at the angle I took it, you can see my hand smudges... LOL But trust me, it's a very smooth gliding pad.


----------



## cravinmild

ITS SO BIG


----------



## N080N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> Here's one from my phone....
> Of course at the angle I took it, you can see my hand smudges... LOL But trust me, it's a very smooth gliding pad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


need a review about this surface, love it so much!


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> ITS SO BIG


That's what she said.....


----------



## crazyg0od33

well then I guess here's another joke..
how thick is it?

I currently have a GLIDE 7. Hate the damned thing. I was forced by madcatz support to use it, and it's the only thing that has gotten rid of my RAT7's tracking issues. But I got a new mouse and want an aluminum pad. But I dont have a huge desk, and currently my keyboard is half on the glide7, and its so thick that the keyboard wobbles. also scratches up my wrist.
So i was wondering about the thickness of this pad..

thanks


----------



## Kilrt

Like to join.

Lovin my RAT.

My 9 is in there for scale as with the CD.
But it lives here.

It was baught to replace my G7 which gave out after several years service (I would have baught anouther if the model was available)
What an upgrade the 9 turned out to be.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Hey all,

I just bought a white MMO 7, and it's nice and all, but I've got an issue I'm wondering if anyone else has encountered (or solved). I can't get the MMO 7 Update Tool, the application that allows you to disable the actionlock functionality on the mouse to free up those 2 buttons for other binds, to detect it. This is on a brand new installation of Windows 7 on a freshly-formatted drive.

Before reformatting, I had the exact same issue with a different MMO 7 (the standard color scheme), and I returned that one before ordering this one.

Also before reformatting, I was able to successfully update an older MMO 7 (before its wheel died, so now I'm trying to RMA it), but there's a difference between all these mice.

The one I was able to update was the older model, with the Cyborg logo on it, that came with a nice plastic case with a little tube for the weights. I bought that back in August. The two I've been unable to update are the newer model, with the Mad Catz logo instead of the Cyborg one (the logo appears on the thumb rest and the Mode button {there are other differences between the models, but that's the most obvious one}). The newer model also comes in a smaller box, with no tube for the weights, and the different palm and pinky sections set in foam without a plastic case.

It seems to me that the update tool hasn't been updated to recognize this new hardware revision. Both the profiler software and the drivers have been updated since August, but the MMO 7 update tool hasn't.

Has anyone who has the newer model been able to successfully disable actionlock? I absolutely loved this mouse before my old one broke down, and I used every single button on it constantly, so it's hard to deal with the two actionlock buttons being unusable. I actually opened a ticket when I first encountered this with the second mouse, but I was just invited to RMA it (I'm quite sure it's not a random defect with the mice themselves).

Thanks


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> well then I guess here's another joke..
> how thick is it?
> I currently have a GLIDE 7. Hate the damned thing. I was forced by madcatz support to use it, and it's the only thing that has gotten rid of my RAT7's tracking issues. But I got a new mouse and want an aluminum pad. But I dont have a huge desk, and currently my keyboard is half on the glide7, and its so thick that the keyboard wobbles. also scratches up my wrist.
> So i was wondering about the thickness of this pad..
> thanks


It's alumimum... so it's pretty thin to say the least. Just a slick sheet of aluminum.... It's definitely less than 1/8 of an inch thick and it has some "anti skid" felt on the backside of the aluminum as well.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AwesomeJohn*
> 
> Hey all,
> I just bought a white MMO 7, and it's nice and all, but I've got an issue I'm wondering if anyone else has encountered (or solved). I can't get the MMO 7 Update Tool, the application that allows you to disable the actionlock functionality on the mouse to free up those 2 buttons for other binds, to detect it. This is on a brand new installation of Windows 7 on a freshly-formatted drive.
> Before reformatting, I had the exact same issue with a different MMO 7 (the standard color scheme), and I returned that one before ordering this one.
> Also before reformatting, I was able to successfully update an older MMO 7 (before its wheel died, so now I'm trying to RMA it), but there's a difference between all these mice.
> The one I was able to update was the older model, with the Cyborg logo on it, that came with a nice plastic case with a little tube for the weights. I bought that back in August. The two I've been unable to update are the newer model, with the Mad Catz logo instead of the Cyborg one (the logo appears on the thumb rest and the Mode button {there are other differences between the models, but that's the most obvious one}). The newer model also comes in a smaller box, with no tube for the weights, and the different palm and pinky sections set in foam without a plastic case.
> It seems to me that the update tool hasn't been updated to recognize this new hardware revision. Both the profiler software and the drivers have been updated since August, but the MMO 7 update tool hasn't.
> Has anyone who has the newer model been able to successfully disable actionlock? I absolutely loved this mouse before my old one broke down, and I used every single button on it constantly, so it's hard to deal with the two actionlock buttons being unusable. I actually opened a ticket when I first encountered this with the second mouse, but I was just invited to RMA it (I'm quite sure it's not a random defect with the mice themselves).
> Thanks


Firmware updater is only needed for the Cyborg version. The Mad Catz version has the ability to disable the Actionlock function within the settings tab of the software - just go to the Actionlock tab of the settings and you'll see the option.


----------



## cravinmild

Ahhh, I noticed the markings were different with my two MMO7 mice. Also noticed the antilock feature. Why two versions?


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Wow, thank you so much! Can't believe I never figured that out. I love you, Rich.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Ahhh, I noticed the markings were different with my two MMO7 mice. Also noticed the antilock feature. Why two versions?


We're transitioning the Cyborg brand up into the Mad Catz brand - you'll only see the scratches on the products from now on. This coincided with us being able to make changes to the Mad Catz version of the M.M.O. that enabled us to include the Actionlock disabling function within the software, rather than relying on the separate firmware updater.


----------



## Xs1nX

Does the R.A.T/M.M.O 7 play well with the branded (CoD,WoW,GW2 etc) and hence busy graphic design QCK mats ?


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm about to RMA my RAT7. Never had so many tracking issues...
It's under a year old, but I REALLY prefer aluminum pads, but i literally can't even track horizontally on any of my aluminum mouspads. The cloth one that I have doesnt work right either. the only one that works at all is the GLIDE7, which is wayyyy to big and uncomfortable for me. Hopefully my next one works straight out of the box...


----------



## cytoSiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I'm about to RMA my RAT7. Never had so many tracking issues...
> It's under a year old, but I REALLY prefer aluminum pads, but i literally can't even track horizontally on any of my aluminum mouspads. The cloth one that I have doesnt work right either. the only one that works at all is the GLIDE7, which is wayyyy to big and uncomfortable for me. Hopefully my next one works straight out of the box...


Try a Razer Scarab? The RAT mice track amazingly well on that surface. It's not cloth or alumunium...I love mine.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I may try it. I just bought a brand new Mionix Ensis 320 though, so I dont want to keep buying mousepads for the mouse - considering this is the smoothest and nicest surface I've used to date


----------



## Pyro J

hey guys instead of starting a new thread im going to ask my question here, after reading and searching on Google i still cant find the answer to my question and well 257 pages of comments is a little overwhelming, soooooo here goes nothing

i just received my R.A.T 9 of amazon and was very excited , not just because it was the holy grail of mice for me but because my gf got it as an early xmas present , so i take it out play wit it a little and finnaly decide to plug it in , the batteries were completely depleted but hey what ever, i charge them both , meanwhile downloading all the new drivers and the software from the website , , the mouse gets fully charged and i turn it on but nope not responding......i restart my pc just in case and also unplug my G700 ....still no response.....i swap batteries.....nope nothing , the receiver works (it lights up) and so does the mouse , could it just be my luck that i got a lemon?


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*
> 
> Does the R.A.T/M.M.O 7 play well with the branded (CoD,WoW,GW2 etc) and hence busy graphic design QCK mats ?


Anyone have an answer to this ?


----------



## devouringone3

New colors for the RATs: http://www.madcatz.com/rat-colors/

My glossy red MMO7:




I'll make better pictures when it'll be day, the red is deeper and more "Ferrari-like"... definitely not pinkish/coral like it looks in both my photos and the link I provided strangely


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I don't understand the glossy. One of the main reasons I like my rat was for the rubberish coating, mopped up sweat. Glossy it's like trying to grab a wet bar of soap.


----------



## zhook

Kept my RAT and G9x. Been playing around with both it's so hard to choose a victor. The Rat is more comfortable but a bit too heavy and it's slightly 'bulky' (I have average sized hands) where a smaller mouse gives you more control my hand starts to cramp when I use the G9x a lot, I did something in Illustrator the other day, spent ~6 hours on it and my hand was killing me.

I think I'm on to something with the 'stops working until replugged' bug.

When I Qtip the lens on the Rat it fails to track after I qtip it, except when the qtip us replaced in the lens, it will move when I spin the q-tip, but won't track on the pad.
I have my G9x plugged in at the same time, if I move my G9x around, then go back to my rat without unplugging it the Rat tracks again.

Could it be the sensor automatically adjusts to lift-off-distance and by inserting the Qtip it adjusts to a much closer distance until I move the other mouse and it 'resets' the software settings when I move it again?


----------



## BLOWNCO

just got my 9 today really liking it so far


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*
> 
> Anyone have an answer to this ?


Perhaps the lack of reply is because im not being specific enough ? in that case ..

I hear the R.A.T 7/M.M.O 7 works ok with the QCK series, I also hear it likes light coloured pads so will the qck guild wars 2 editions work ?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=qck%20guild%20wars%202


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhook*
> 
> Kept my RAT and G9x. Been playing around with both it's so hard to choose a victor. The Rat is more comfortable but a bit too heavy and it's slightly 'bulky' (I have average sized hands) where a smaller mouse gives you more control my hand starts to cramp when I use the G9x a lot, I did something in Illustrator the other day, spent ~6 hours on it and my hand was killing me.
> I think I'm on to something with the 'stops working until replugged' bug.
> When I Qtip the lens on the Rat it fails to track after I qtip it, except when the qtip us replaced in the lens, it will move when I spin the q-tip, but won't track on the pad.
> I have my G9x plugged in at the same time, if I move my G9x around, then go back to my rat without unplugging it the Rat tracks again.
> Could it be the sensor automatically adjusts to lift-off-distance and by inserting the Qtip it adjusts to a much closer distance until I move the other mouse and it 'resets' the software settings when I move it again?


Could it be acting up because you have two mice and two mouse drivers installed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*
> 
> Perhaps the lack of reply is because im not being specific enough ? in that case ..
> I hear the R.A.T 7/M.M.O 7 works ok with the QCK series, I also hear it likes light coloured pads so will the qck guild wars 2 editions work ?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=qck%20guild%20wars%202


I think no one is answering because no one here has an answer. Try one and find out, then you can help other people with the same question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro J*
> 
> hey guys instead of starting a new thread im going to ask my question here, after reading and searching on Google i still cant find the answer to my question and well 257 pages of comments is a little overwhelming, soooooo here goes nothing
> i just received my R.A.T 9 of amazon and was very excited , not just because it was the holy grail of mice for me but because my gf got it as an early xmas present , so i take it out play wit it a little and finnaly decide to plug it in , the batteries were completely depleted but hey what ever, i charge them both , meanwhile downloading all the new drivers and the software from the website , , the mouse gets fully charged and i turn it on but nope not responding......i restart my pc just in case and also unplug my G700 ....still no response.....i swap batteries.....nope nothing , the receiver works (it lights up) and so does the mouse , could it just be my luck that i got a lemon?


Try it on another computer first. If it still doesn't work, send it back for replacement or RMA it.


----------



## Samarain

I get this week a RAT 7 MMO where i can find Configs for apps and games? I need 1 for Fair Cry 3 badly :/

thanks


----------



## cravinmild

The profile packs are getting pretty stale. Keep looking but nothing new for a very long, long time.


----------



## zhook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Could it be acting up because you have two mice and two mouse drivers installed?
> I think no one is answering because no one here has an answer. Try one and find out, then you can help other people with the same question.
> Try it on another computer first. If it still doesn't work, send it back for replacement or RMA it.


Dont think it has to do with two mice, everything is fine, its just if I clean the lens with a Q tip it doesn't track afterwards until I move the other mouse.


----------



## SolarNova

Question about the G.L.I.D.E mouse pads.

The GLIDE 9 vs GLIDE 7

The former states 100% improved tracking over other mats.
The later states 1000% improved tracking over other mats.

So ..correct me if im wrong ..shouldnt the 7 be the 9 and the 9 be the 7 ?

The 7 according to its specs is better than the 9 ? Yes ?

If i am going to spend £90 on a MMO 7 mouse i wanna make sure the mouse pad is the best i can get ..so which one is better ..to me it seem the 7 is ..but why would the 9 be called the 9 if its not as good as the 7 ? @[email protected]


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Question about the G.L.I.D.E mouse pads.
> The GLIDE 9 vs GLIDE 7
> The former states 100% improved tracking over other mats.
> The later states 1000% improved tracking over other mats.
> So ..correct me if im wrong ..shouldnt the 7 be the 9 and the 9 be the 7 ?
> The 7 according to its specs is better than the 9 ? Yes ?
> If i am going to spend £90 on a MMO 7 mouse i wanna make sure the mouse pad is the best i can get ..so which one is better ..to me it seem the 7 is ..but why would the 9 be called the 9 if its not as good as the 7 ? @[email protected]


I'm guessing the 9 is top of the range based on cost, from what I've read in this thread from the MadCatz rep those tracking numbers are based on how much of the laser is reflected back to the sensor by the pad, I'm not convinced that's actually better tracking, above a certain level the sensor can see enough and tracks properly. I think the choice is between a soft and hard pad for the 7 and 9, and they both track properly. Apart from E-Bay I haven't been able to find a 9 in the UK otherwise I'd have one.


----------



## SolarNova

Scan.co.uk has all of them.

Infact if/when i get the MMO7 it will be from Scan since although there delivery can be costly ..its like £4 somthin (compared to other places its rather expensiv becouse its £4 even tf the item only cost like £5) ..its NOT per item, so if i get the GLIDE 9 + RAT MMO 7 the delivery works out better







..still about £130for both though.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/madcatz-glide-9-gaming-surface


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Scan.co.uk has all of them.
> Infact if/when i get the MMO7 it will be from Scan since although there delivery can be costly ..its like £4 somthin (compared to other places its rather expensiv becouse its £4 even tf the item only cost like £5) ..its NOT per item, so if i get the GLIDE 9 + RAT MMO 7 the delivery works out better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..still about £130for both though.
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/madcatz-glide-9-gaming-surface


Thanks, I checked Scan a few days ago as they were the only UK site with a definite date and it was the 14th of Jan with a pre-order for the Glide 9. I would of waited until I checked again. Looks like they came in early, I'm getting mine now


----------



## jasse bomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I don't understand the glossy. One of the main reasons I like my rat was for the rubberish coating, mopped up sweat. Glossy it's like trying to grab a wet bar of soap.


The new colors are great, but im realy agree with you, glossy sux.

Mad Catz, I will not buy a glossy mouse !


----------



## jasse bomb

In fact i realize that Mad Catz take bad direction.
New M.M.O. : No box for accessories, No screws for adjusting the angle of opening., glossy surface.

We do not want to buy an economy equipment but a quality set.

And also, the Tritton PC 510 HDA no longer exists and has no substitute. He was very well because without pilot , no control box and wire into two parts.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I don't understand the glossy. One of the main reasons I like my rat was for the rubberish coating, mopped up sweat. Glossy it's like trying to grab a wet bar of soap.


That's very subjective to an individuals chemistry. As you have an issue with gloss, I have similar issues with most rubberized paint coats.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> That's very subjective to an individuals chemistry. As you have an issue with gloss, I have similar issues with most rubberized paint coats.


Hmm. Fair enough.


----------



## dsmwookie

Darkfury,

Where did you order your pad from? I m really debating on one of the GLIDE 9s, but $60 is freaking steep. Alternatively this one is only $30 not sure if the surface is all that different.

http://gearedgs.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=59_65


----------



## zhook

I have a Rocketfish from best buy, was a huge improvement over my cloth pad and I have no complaints about it, but it's 10"x 8.5" this might be too small for some.


----------



## crazyg0od33

interesting, I had the same pad and my RAT7 literally wouldnt even function on it...just skipped and locked up on every movement...


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Question about the G.L.I.D.E mouse pads.
> The GLIDE 9 vs GLIDE 7
> The former states 100% improved tracking over other mats.
> The later states 1000% improved tracking over other mats.
> So ..correct me if im wrong ..shouldnt the 7 be the 9 and the 9 be the 7 ?
> The 7 according to its specs is better than the 9 ? Yes ?
> If i am going to spend £90 on a MMO 7 mouse i wanna make sure the mouse pad is the best i can get ..so which one is better ..to me it seem the 7 is ..but why would the 9 be called the 9 if its not as good as the 7 ? @[email protected]


MadCatzRich already answered this question in the previous post found here (I had asked him basically the same question).

http://www.overclock.net/t/826113/the-official-cyborg-r-a-t-and-m-m-o-owners-club/2340_60#post_18422529

The 7 is compared to other silicone pads... the 9 is compared to other aluminum pads. They are not compared against each other.

But I must say.. after buying the 9, I'm quite happy with it. It's a very nice performer.. no tracking issues with it so far.


----------



## zhook

Are you referring to the rocketfish? Did you have the Rat7 or Albino? I have the Albino which I understand has a different sensor (6600 instead of 5400 I think on the original?)


----------



## crazyg0od33

Yeah rocket fish. I had the regular with the 6400dpi sensor.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> Darkfury,
> Where did you order your pad from? I m really debating on one of the GLIDE 9s, but $60 is freaking steep. Alternatively this one is only $30 not sure if the surface is all that different.
> http://gearedgs.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=59_65


Yeah, it's pricey... I'd admit that. However figuring that I've already bought 2 MMO mice ($240 tied up right there...), I figure another $60 isn't gonna kill me.... if it actually works (and so far it has...) I'm far more upset about spending cash on pads that didn't work.... that is just money down the drain.

I ordered my pad from the GameShark store linked from the CyborgGaming website...


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'd rather have a mouse that's useable on more pads then more pads that "don't work"


----------



## DarkFury

it's a tradeoff. I like the flexibility of the MMO. No other mouse is shaped or has the adjustability to my liking.... therefore u pick your poison.


----------



## Travee

I have bought too many mousepads that do not work well with the MMO. Plastic is my favourite material, I'm not gonna change that. I hear good things about the Razer Scarab so I'm just going to buy that one now. Hopefully the glide of the pad will not be too fast for me.


----------



## cravinmild

I do get the slightest jittery movement on my Razer Vespula pad but my Razer Mamba Elite 2012 has no jitterys on the same pad. I have been wanting a new pad, this Vespula is just too small. Someone should post some great shots of those new pads for us to drool over


----------



## lapoune

Hi! I have a weird issue (or maybe that's the way the mouse is made?) with my new RAT MMO. The sensor tracking seems weird (but not in the way most people seem to be describing it)

I drew some lines in paint to illustrate the problem.

These were made by dragging the mouse left and right "perfectly (as I could)" horizontaly. Taking the scroll wheel as the "y" axis.



http://imgur.com/2AZ0A



Is that something normal with these mice? Is the sensor somehow not aligned with the scroll wheel? It behaves exactly as if you would hold another kind of mice rotated a couple degrees clockwise (vertical also follows this)...

This is not a smoothing\accel\windows problem i've tried a g5, g500, corsair m60, g9, steelseries ikari and a mamba and none do this (on the same computer).

Deciding if I'm returning it for refund or replacement (I adore the ergonomics and buttons...)

Edit: I have also tried multiple surfaces including nice Func mousepads and another computer...


----------



## Kilrt

Just tried my RAT9 cause you got me checking and thinkin.
I would imagine the sensor would track as moved, no matter the orientation of laser.
Can a dual laser have issues?
I would imagine the problem to be in the software.
I had the G7 (Interchangeable battery, spoiled me).
I had to remove all drivers and traces of Logitech software.
I also dumped some SST settings for a joystick I have.
You might have to dump your RAT software and start from scratch.
I have an old wired ball track mouse I used to use for bios tweaking.
Something guaranteed to be read/ plug and play, to use as you clean up.
Plug in your RAT- no software and see where your at.
Good luck.

As I was writing this, I wanted to go start/ program search.
I am really starting to hate windows 8.
The start/ search box isn't on the bottom right of task bar any more.
AARG.


----------



## lapoune

Yeah I already tried it on another computer with no software from madcatz on it at all...does the same thing. It's really like if your holding your mouse slightly rotated in your hands.

So I take it you RAT 9 works properly? As in the Y axis is aligned with the scroll wheel?

Thanks for taking the time to check it out!


----------



## Kilrt

Yes my 9 tracks straight and true.
Verrry odd.
I guess you haye to exchange it.
But, if you do any follow up with madcats/ cybork folks
Please let us know what comes of it.
TNX.


----------



## Danny350

Heres a sneak peak at a new feature for the Cyborg Auto-Profiler. It allows M.M.O.7 users to make the L.E.Ds flow colors like the Razer Mamba. It was requested by a user so here it is. Users can set up to 10 colors to change to. The speed of the flow can also be set. The colors can flow in order or randomly.


----------



## cravinmild

that is awesome.


----------



## zhook

I do a lot of illustrator/photoshop, zoomed in I need to scroll left/right a lot, is there a way I can assign the side scroll wheel to move the pane in these programs, in either the default software or the auto profiler? Specifically what would the command be called and such.


----------



## Danny350

If I understand you correctly you want to make the horizontal scroll wheel work like the vertical one to move the image on screen. Here is the profile I set up to do this in Photoshop.

http://cyborgautoprofiler.com/Profiles/Photoshop.pr0

All it does is use a macro for Ctrl(Down)+Mouse Wheel Down/Up+Ctrl(up) With a 100ms delay with each button.

Let me know if this is what you needed or not.


----------



## zhook

think I finally figured it out, but it's really weird after I did it my ctrl + and - to zoom in and out wouldn't work in Illustrator - just illustrator, it still works if photoshop. Idk if it's related but I only noticed it right after.

I have under the repeat section in the standard profile editor, macro checked, ctrl press, 0.1, scroll up 0.1, ctrl release 0.2.


----------



## Danny350

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> that is awesome.


If you want it you can now find this feature in the new version 3.1.4 of the Cyborg Auto-Profiler. You can download it at http://cyborgautoprofiler.com or if you already have the software just exit the software and reopen it and it will prompt you to update your software.


----------



## zeroibis

My scroll wheel broke so I lost middle click. I got the RAT 7 about 2years and 4 months ago. I have sent an RMA request but they will likely turn me down once they ask when I got the mouse. Has anyone had any luck just getting a scroll wheel from them to fix it yourself? I have been building computers and working on stuff like this for long enough where changing out a mouse wheel should not take me more than a few min.

Alternatively, does anyone have a broken mouse they would like to part with? I just want to get this thing fixed asap b/c I do not have enough $$ for a new mouse any time soon, times r tough.


----------



## Travee

Cyborg products are now Mad Catz products?

I recently sent the MMO7 back for repair (sidebutton broke), now the store informs me that it isn't available anymore. I can't find the mouse anywhere in my country so I went to search for it on other websites. I have found the mouse with a different name and a different look: http://www.amazon.de/Mad-Catz-M-M-O-schwarz-gl%C3%A4nzend/dp/B00A79DK6U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1357690162&sr=8-3

Could someone confirm that Cyborg has changed the name of their products into Mad Catz? I hope the mouse will soon be available in my country again. Also, I love the black and grey look of the mouse, I only wish the black wasn't glossy.


----------



## cravinmild

Cyborg is MadCatz, its their higher tier gaming lineup. I think that the photo is just in black and white, although if not it may be an attractive look also. My original MMO7 was a Cyborg branded model but the RMA was branded MadCatz, new markings and some slight differences such as the flat top screw so the thumb rest can not be angled outward any more. The second major change (cheap) is the removal of some of the extras included with the cyborg version....... accessory box anyone. Packaging is different also. Other than those I don't really find any difference between the two. I uploaded some pics for the new version some pages back.


----------



## Travee

My second MMO7 had a top screw like that as well. If the price of the updated version is the same then I am tempted to just ask my money back and wait for the black and white/grey version to become available (and if I can still swap the palmrest for the rubberized version).


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travee*
> 
> Cyborg products are now Mad Catz products?
> I recently sent the MMO7 back for repair (sidebutton broke), now the store informs me that it isn't available anymore. I can't find the mouse anywhere in my country so I went to search for it on other websites. I have found the mouse with a different name and a different look: http://www.amazon.de/Mad-Catz-M-M-O-schwarz-gl%C3%A4nzend/dp/B00A79DK6U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1357690162&sr=8-3
> Could someone confirm that Cyborg has changed the name of their products into Mad Catz? I hope the mouse will soon be available in my country again. Also, I love the black and grey look of the mouse, I only wish the black wasn't glossy.


http://www.overclock.net/t/826113/the-official-cyborg-r-a-t-and-m-m-o-owners-club/2560#post_18859140


----------



## cravinmild

Ya, ^^ guess that works also ^^


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

All of the R.A.T.s and the M.M.O.7 will be available in multiple colours from now on - Matte Black, Gloss Black, Gloss White and Gloss Red:

http://store.gameshark.com/listCategoriesAndProducts.asp?idCategory=263&curPage=2

For those worrying about gloss finishes leading to a lack of grip, a gloss surface can often be grippier than the soft touch finish used on the matte black versions. For another real world example, if anyone has tried the different colour versions of the Nokia Lumia 920 then they should understand where I'm coming from - the matte black or cyan versions are definitely more 'slippery' than the gloss white, red and yellow versions.

Of course the mitigating factor there is how much you sweat because that will always add a slippery layer between you and whatever you're holding. This is much in the same way that ice in itself isn't slippery, but when pressure is applied to it it causes it to melt, resulting in a slippery layer of water.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Mad Catz Rich, can you post better pics of the new RAT´s ??

I mean, studio shots


----------



## cravinmild

send them to me, ill shoot them


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Here you go. The Gloss Black M.M.O.7 is sufficiently different to warrant posting and then the other three are the R.A.T.7 in the newer colours too.:


----------



## jasse bomb

I have a MX 518 with glossy bezel need to be cleaned all the time because of the filth created by perspiration.
I have my R.A.T. black since February 2012 and I've never needed cleaning.
Glossy is bad.


----------



## Rayleyne

Don't honestly see why people love these so much i've had 2 MMO 7's and a RAT 9 die from similar symptoms tbh


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasse bomb*
> 
> I have a MX 518 with glossy bezel need to be cleaned all the time because of the filth created by perspiration.


Or, to look at it another way, you just haven't noticed the filth on the matte version - it's still going to be there, trust me. Nothing in this world stays clean unless you clean it!


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Don't honestly see why people love these so much i've had 2 MMO 7's and a RAT 9 die from similar symptoms tbh


Which were...?


----------



## jasse bomb

I'll make a parallel with cars.
Mouses and handwheels always in hand, sports cars, luxury cars, dont have plastic handwheel and less glossy but leather or alcantara. There is some reasons.
Soft touch is for mouses what leather is for handwheels.


----------



## cravinmild

Ive had to rma a mmo7 once and I would do it again (not that id like too-shipping costs suck) because of what the mouse adds to my gaming experience, it makes it easier and more relaxing. For example, I am not good with kb layout for key mapping, there is a lot of keys on that keyboard and I don't want/cant remember all the mappings. I now just push a key the mouse, its natural and feels right. That said for me its heavy and cumbersome as a every day clicker mouse (plus everyday clicker mice get used by everybody in the home ) so ive picked up a Mamba Elite 2012 for general use. Its light, comfortable and sexy too. Both have their good and bad points and each has been purchased for a specific use. The MMO7 does what it does amazingly and the odd quirk can be overlooked for that.

IMO


----------



## Danny350

I agree! I love my M.M.O.7! I couldn't imagine not having all the controls it has. I've never had any problems out of mine. I like my Cyborg Keyboard V7 but that Strike7 has my mouth watering... Just that price is out of my range right now. =[ I gotta say I will miss the Cyborg brand name. I loved the logo but it is understandable how it's moving to MadCatz logo now. I might have to rename my software MadCatz Auto-Profiler down the line now. =p


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Catz Rich*
> 
> Which were...?


The Mmo 7 cords became faulty after about 2 -3 months of use, IT was a great mouse with all its features but for a wired mouse it didn't last long, The cord on the receiver for the rat 9 is faulty and its right click doesn't work, Granted it has lasted longer (A year now)

The addon for wow for the mmo 7 (Which is the sole reason i bought it after my rat 9 started getting funky) Doesn't work properly, It works vaguely at best and i've found the software in the desktop to be very buggy at times, My Keyboard works fine though.


----------



## ejohnson

Been thinking of getting one of these mice, how do they compair to a logitech g9x or a razer orochi? I have both of those now.

Better I assume, but about weight, button feel, overall build quality?

Im mainly interested in the "sniper button" but would like to know about the rest of the mouse too


----------



## zeroibis

Does anyone know how long it usually takes to hear back from support? As stated in my previous post I sent in a support request (4 days ago) but have yet to hear anything.

Has anyone had any luck ordering a replacement mouse wheel to fix it themselves when the axle breaks?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Been thinking of getting one of these mice, how do they compair to a logitech g9x or a razer orochi? I have both of those now.
> 
> Better I assume, but about weight, button feel, overall build quality?
> 
> Im mainly interested in the "sniper button" but would like to know about the rest of the mouse too


Weight is heavy, button feel is one of my favorites ever, extremely crisp, no mush, and fairly good build quality. Some have some issues.

I absolutely adored the sniper button. Can't stand to play bf3 without it now.


----------



## ejohnson

Thanks, just what I needed. Now I need to convince the wife that I need another mouse....


----------



## Travee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Does anyone know how long it usually takes to hear back from support? As stated in my previous post I sent in a support request (4 days ago) but have yet to hear anything.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck ordering a replacement mouse wheel to fix it themselves when the axle breaks?


Try their chat feature, they usually respond within minutes there. You should contact your store for a replacement though.


----------



## zeroibis

I got it from their store... gameshark


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasse bomb*
> 
> I'll make a parallel with cars.
> Mouses and handwheels always in hand, sports cars, luxury cars, dont have plastic handwheel and less glossy but leather or alcantara. There is some reasons.
> Soft touch is for mouses what leather is for handwheels.


Hmmm -- except steering wheels require extra grip* because they are constantly trying to centre themselves (at least if you're moving forwards). Mice, of course, do not do this. So if it's a comfort thing then I can understand; if it's grip... not so much (for the reasons I mentioned in my earlier post).

* mind you, if you're old enough then you'll remember a time when car steering wheels were all plastic. My first four cars all had them and I had no issues with grip (and, trust me, these things didn't have power steering in them).


----------



## jasse bomb

Remember in the old time a lot of people put the glove leather for driving in long distances. Don't need this accessory with leather wheel.

Unfortunately i'm sure MadCatz makes glossy because it's easier and less expensive to produce ....


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

I'm not _that_ old!







I never needed driving gloves to afford myself any grip on the steering wheel - I refer you again to the fact that a glossy finish can be very grippy.

As for your cost analysis I can confirm that the opposite is true - the gloss finish isn't just a gloss paint. We use a UV lacquer which both protects the finish and preserves the colour. You've also got to do this procedure in a dust-free environment as the slightest speck of dust will result in a defect on the finish -- this makes the colour versions more expensive than the matte black version.


----------



## jasse bomb

Thank you for the explanation of the production.
Now for buy a M.M.O. i wait a new black but in soft touch or one like this http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0d09968d-c84c-4cbe-bd80-0b4838bd5581.jpg


----------



## cravinmild

Thats a nice photo of the MMO7


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> I got it from their store... gameshark


Like the previous person said... contact them by chat or phone and reference your RMA thread. You should get a quicker response that way.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Thanks, just what I needed. Now I need to convince the wife that I need another mouse....


IMO, the sniper button is nice, but it's too far forward. I use a claw grip which makes the sniper button almost inaccessible. It's fine if you use a palm grip though.


----------



## cravinmild

Ncix.ca has the glide 7 on sale for $19 currently. Future shop in town not only matched the price ( wonderful to see FS price matching any advertised price) they beat it. $17 and should be here soon- online order, needs to be shipped but so what for that price right.









EDIT: serious, no reviews of the 7 or 9 yet (rubs hands together and evil grins) on OCN? Looks like me needs to pull the camara out and put a review together


----------



## Rojoel

It's great to see Defiler is keeping this thread upto date.

Still have my Rat 7, but using my Zowie EC2 mostly these days.


----------



## cravinmild

My GLIDE 7 came into day and holy mother this is one large mat. I thought I would hate the big robot/cyborg thingy on it but honestly it just fades away once the nades fly. Im finding it difficult trying to use the whole mat, im so use to a few inches play on either side of my Razer Vespula pad that old habits leave me in the bottom of the mat. Lowered the dpi in half and I still cant reach the end of the mat before the edge of the montor.

Its thick and smooth and comfortable, so far its a very big step up. The MMO7 tracks instantly better than the Vespula pad allowed for. No jittery, twitchy movement. I have had the mouse curser stall a few times, I had it with my Vespula and hoping this mat would eliminate that problem. Time will tell







For $17.99 BEST PAD EVER


----------



## Veyros

Hey guys, how y'all been?

So I've got a question regarding an issue that I have with the 5-D thumb button on the M.M.O.7 Now I love this feature, and I do believe that it was built almost perfectly on their end. It's not exactly "tight" persay, but if it was looser it would definitely be a problem because it'd not only feel cheap, but we'd have never actually have any control at any point in time. So my issue is that there is no way in which I can place my thumb so that...
1) I can easily move the thumb-nub joystick in any of the four directions quickly
and 2) So that the tip of my thumb will not get just moist enough to end up slipping after like only a minute in this position (more noticeable while gaming and when fractions of a second of can be especially crucial).

So finally, my question; has anyone found a fix for this? I'm thinking that their has to be some kind of rough (I've got a picture of a micro rhino-like liner in my head for some reason) or if necessary even a tacky solution that might be applied. I'd rather not go the sticky route since I think it would just get annoying fast, but I was just wondering if anyone else had had a problem with this and if so, thought of an answer for it. It doesn't have to be any kind of chemical applicant, of course. I've tried some gloves I had lying around from when I used to play receiver in football, but even that little bit of fabric felt so bulky in general, that looking back I can't honestly remember if it actually helped. I've kind of learned to just deal with, but I just wanted to throw this "Hail Mary" out there because at this point I am quite open to any suggestions.


----------



## SolarNova

Try this.
Get a plaster/bandaid. just a small one for ur finger.

Cut of the sticky bit (throw the rest) and cut out a peice that will fit ontop of the button.

Make sure the plaster is a material one .. not those shiney water proof ones.

Stick it to the button and should find it more grippy.

I done this with my old PSP1000 analog stick as it was always crap to try keep my thumb on it whilst using it for movement control on Monster Hunter and FF Disidia...

its not exactly a 'proper' mod but its cheap and it work .atleast it did for me and my PsP


----------



## cravinmild

I hated the psp for just that reason, always slipping. I don't have that issue with the mmo7 but I have large hands. For example covering the mouse with my hand my fingertips rest on the mat in front of the mouse and my palm lays fat on the mat behind the mouse... my hand is like a blanket lol. I find the 5way switch very comfy and no issues with manipulating it.

Perhaps the little round bump pad that stop your cupboards from slamming when closing them pressed onto the button will help or drill a small hole into the button and insert a rod of some type so it protrudes outwards farther will allow for better control and less slipping.

Good luck


----------



## NightCabbage

Hey guys!

First post









So, I'm tempted to get an MMO 7, however I'm wondering how the new glossy version are?

i.e are they slippery, or good?

Or... should I just get the standard matte version?

Also, I heard there are 1 or 2 changes to the newer versions... anything to watch out for?

Cheers!


----------



## cravinmild

Cyborg version

-Thumb area can be swung outward like the rat 7/9
-Cyborg branded markings
-action lock buttons were not adjustable off the bat, required software after the fact
-nice case to hold the interchangeable parts, weights

MadCatz version

-new thumb screw and outward movement is no longer possible, only forward and backwards movement
-Madcatz branded markings
-action lock buttons disable/enable included with profile editor
-new smaller (nicer) shipping packaging

DOES NOT INCLUDE PARTS BOX ... cheapOs


----------



## Gabriel Ruan

How does the new, Mad Catz branded RAT 7 differ from older releases?


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

@NightCabbage

Check my post here which addresses glossy surfaces:

http://www.overclock.net/t/826113/the-official-cyborg-r-a-t-and-m-m-o-owners-club/2610#post_19007032

@Gabriel Ruan

The only changes are branding and the parts box isn't included any more. Although the much smaller packaging that's the result of omitting that parts box effectively becomes the parts box anyway (if you see what I mean).


----------



## jasse bomb

Hello,

I just bought a *Cyborg* M.M.O. 7 (with all packaging







), photo to come.

I am surprised by the buttons 2 and 3, they seems not be fixed as well as it shoud be and do not inspire confidence in their solidity, as do you think ?

For the rest I am satisfied.


----------



## NightCabbage

Ok thanks for the replies









So rich says there are no changes but packaging, but cravin says the thumb area is no longer "swingable" - which ive heard before.

Glossy surface sounds fine then.

Jesse says some buttons feel not solid - are they the same ones people keep complaining fall off? Lol

Looking forward to giving one a go!


----------



## cravinmild

My buttons on the madcatz version are solid. My rma one was good also. Did not feel cheap to me.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightCabbage*
> 
> So rich says there are no changes but packaging, but cravin says the thumb area is no longer "swingable" - which ive heard before.


Ah ah - I was responding to Gabriel Ruan's question about the R.A.T.7









The M.M.O.7 has seen changes to the thumb pivot bolt.


----------



## DarkFury

So did something come up where they found that swinging the thumb out was caused a problem with the MMO 7? Honestly, I would have thought it would go the other way... as in making it a "new feature" rather than locking it down like that.

Must be something that causes stress on the mouse when it is pushed out like that... for them to lock it down now.


----------



## cravinmild

Agreed, it was always advertised as non movable but still could be done. The new screw looks expensive so I'm thinking they really don't want the thumb to angle. Imo, take away our goodie box in order to bring cost down but put in expensive screws to remove an ability. I'm leaving mine alone this time as its evident they don't want us playing with it.


----------



## NightCabbage

lol sorry Rich, it was late and my brain was half switched off









Interesting...

Well, I think I'm tempted to just get the Glossy Black & Silver version









I think you've convinced me that the glossy surface should be fine.

Yey









-EDIT-

hah, I finally make a purchasing decision, and then go to check the store, and they give me another decision to make









So the Glossy Black, Red & White versions are selling for $125, but the Matte Black is selling for $105... but I'm thinking the reason they have it on sale is because they're trying to get rid of their old stock (Cyborg versions)... and I'd kinda like a new version, anyway.

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## cravinmild

Go Matte Black, black goes with everything ..... although, I have a red pc so what do I know


----------



## NightCabbage

Heh, so you reckon Matte Black over Glossy Black?

(what *if* the matte is the old version and the glossy is the new version?)

-EDIT-

Fixed typo - changed "is" to "if"


----------



## FlatFishStew

Had the R.A.T 7 for about a month now and i need to know, what is this for?


I had a look on the product page but they had on with a spot to use the adjustment tool on but this one doesn't?

Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Napwneon

My mousewheel physically feels loose and has given me problems - basically, scrolling in a direction feels jagged, and will sometimes 'hop' in the opposite direction of where I'm scrolling towards before resuming its course. I also have to physically scroll a lot more than the actual distance. Is this easily fixable by myself or should I just get a new one?


----------



## NightCabbage

Alright, I just bought my Glossy Black MMO 7 from http://www.ozgameshop.com/ for $125 (free shipping).

Can't wait to try it out


----------



## jasse bomb

A picture of my M.M.O. and R.A.T.



You can see two short video explain why I'm not optimistic about buttons 2 and 3.
They are low while the rest of the mouse is quality.
Compared to other buttons and also AIM boutom to R.A.T. this is disappointing.
But perhaps it's only mine that has a defect ? Owners M.M.O., Mad Catz Rich, what do you think?


----------



## NightCabbage

Mine obviously hasn't arrived yet, but I've heard someone say that the newer versions (mad catz claw logo instead of cyborg head logo) have slightly better button quality for that? Is that true?


----------



## Joneszilla

Add me. RAT 7


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I was looking to buy a R.A.T. 3 for the SGA office (just for the LoLs...)

$60 for the base model? What? I think I paid $60 for my R.A.T. 5 a year ago. I thought the R.A.T. 3 would be $40 or $50 retail. Has the 3 always been this expensive?


----------



## NightCabbage

Just pointing out that you can get the RAT 3 on ebay for $52 inc. shipping even to Australia









But yes, they pretty much are the most expensive mice on the market, the RAT series!


----------



## cravinmild

sad story here









I came home today and shocked to find three piles of cat ploop on my new glide 7. I say ploop and not crap because the piles were far too runny. I would not be so mad if the ploop had of been a simple turd but it was not. The piles had started to soak into the foam matting (6mm foam is not a awesome thing in this case) and while drying left large brown stains. Not all the ploop had a chance to soak in, there were still a fairly substantial amount left which could not be soaked up by the mat. It really stinks around my computer now. I wiped it off but it still smells when I put my nose close. Waving my arm around the mat also wafts up an unpleasant crap smell.

PS. For the next few days don't be Ebay bidding on slightly used Glide 7 mice pads


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> sad story here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came home today and shocked to find three piles of cat ploop on my new glide 7. I say ploop and not crap because the piles were far too runny. I would not be so mad if the ploop had of been a simple turd but it was not. The piles had started to soak into the foam matting (6mm foam is not a awesome thing in this case) and while drying left large brown stains. Not all the ploop had a chance to soak in, there were still a fairly substantial amount left which could not be soaked up by the mat. It really stinks around my computer now. I wiped it off but it still smells when I put my nose close. Waving my arm around the mat also wafts up an unpleasant crap smell.
> 
> PS. For the next few days don't be Ebay bidding on slightly used Glide 7 mice pads


O.M.G. There are times when I, a cat lover, would kill a cat. This is one of them.


----------



## NightCabbage

LMAO poor guy!


----------



## Christoforo

I have a question that hopefully can help me with. Today I bought and installed a Hyper 212 Evo in my pc. Before the install I shut down my pc, turned of the psu switch and unplugged all cables. After the install I did the reverse but when I booted into windows my R.A.T 9 would not work and windows said installing device drivers. This went on for over 20 min so i decided to shutdown my pc. Now when I tried to boot again I am not able to get past the flag boot animation.

But if I unplug the mouse and use a regular microsoft mouse my pc runs like nothing happened.

What could be the problem with my pc.


----------



## Mergatroid

Try pressing F8 while you're booting to see if you can use a restore point to correct the problem. Try the "last known good configuration" option.

Have you tried plugging it into a different USB port, or plugging it in after booting?


----------



## Christoforo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Try pressing F8 while you're booting to see if you can use a restore point to correct the problem. Try the "last known good configuration" option.
> 
> Have you tried plugging it into a different USB port, or plugging it in after booting?


Tried all that. Even tried reinstalling the drivers.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> sad story here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came home today and shocked to find three piles of cat ploop on my new glide 7. I say ploop and not crap because the piles were far too runny. I would not be so mad if the ploop had of been a simple turd but it was not. The piles had started to soak into the foam matting (6mm foam is not a awesome thing in this case) and while drying left large brown stains. Not all the ploop had a chance to soak in, there were still a fairly substantial amount left which could not be soaked up by the mat. It really stinks around my computer now. I wiped it off but it still smells when I put my nose close. Waving my arm around the mat also wafts up an unpleasant crap smell.
> 
> PS. For the next few days don't be Ebay bidding on slightly used Glide 7 mice pads


I guess this is one time where it was advantageous to buy the Stainless steel Glide 9 instead.

Dayuum... cat chunks. EWWWWWWW!!! I hope you at least washed it first.


----------



## cravinmild

well the piles aren't so large that I cant navigate my mouse around them + washing is overrated. Strange still, the piles were generally localized over the cyborg dude..... a large pile reserved for the poor guys head. Now he has a brown halo


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christoforo*
> 
> Tried all that. Even tried reinstalling the drivers.


Did you reset your cmos?


----------



## DarkFury

Maybe the cat thought it was rat and just wanted you to know what he thought about it.


----------



## hotrod717

First " gaming " mouse. Looking at R.A.T. 5. I play mostly FPS. Haven't tried anything other than commercial mice: Microsoft wireless 6000, logitec , ect , ect. Am I really going to notice a difference. Like the idea of weighting and the " sniper" button. Feedback?


----------



## cravinmild

you will have a better experience vs. using those vanilla mice. The sniper button is a very nice feature. These are indeed higher end mice.


----------



## Vortex Shade

New RAT 7 owner here!

Just arrived today. So far so good. Kinda getting used to it after using a logitech G9 for a few years.


----------



## hotrod717

R.A.T. 5 is on the way! Super excited to see what i'm missing!


----------



## NightCabbage

Heh, MMO 7 just arrived









Downloading the 119MB drivers now (why the hell are they so big? and why such a slow download? no good reason for that lol)

Initial thoughts - very interesting mouse! I hope it goes alright. So far I notice that the button on the right side of the mouse is useless - every time I do anything on the mouse it accidentally gets pushed... why is it even there?

Would be nice if the thumb button section could be moved forward even more - it's not forward far enough even at max.

Also, the back (palm) plate, even the smallest one, is too high - makes me feel like I want to use the mouse with no back plate at all (which is uncomfortable).

But other than that, it looks ok... we shall see!


----------



## Travee

Sadly, I had to RMA the MMO 7 because it broke for the third time. This time the scrollwheel was broken. The MMO 7 is a good mouse for someone like me who wants to strafe with vertical sidebuttons, but it's not very durable. I have received my money back because the mouse is not available in my country anymore. Sorry Mad Catz, this was a very bad experience for me and I don't think I will ever buy your products again.


----------



## Dr.X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightCabbage*
> 
> Also, the back (palm) plate, even the smallest one, is too high - makes me feel like I want to use the mouse with no back plate at all (which is uncomfortable).)


Felt the same way at 1st give it a week or 2 and you wont remember saying this.


----------



## Eames

I have the Rat 9 and I've tried three mousepads - razer exactmat, steelseries s&s and nova winner 3.

The steelseries was awful, the exactmat was slightly better but...THE NOVA WINNER 3 FEELS PERFECT.

Only drawback is the mousing area is pretty small so get the killer but this thing feels made for this mouse, the lift off is perfect (yes still does the down and to the right thing but its a minimum with this pad).

This is the mousepad 

I would reccomend getting the nova killer as its much bigger, the winner might be good for those with small desks but the tiny lift off distance is a bit of a issue when u run out of room (makes your aim freeze).

Its a plastic pad.


----------



## Dr.X

personally i love my razer destructor


----------



## kjkeng

The Goliath speed razer mouse pad works great with my rat 9 6400 dpi picked up a second hand rat 3 just In case I need to use a button or too or a hybrid mix of the two, But the rat 9 is working fine left button is a little weird sometimes seem to work better the more you use it.


----------



## hotrod717

Received my RAT 5 and have to say that it's pretty awesome so far! Love the weight and size. My only complaint is the where the snipe button is located. I have to reposition my hand if i want to use it. This just may be how I grip the mouse and will get better with use though. Definately better than the 2 previous mice I had used. My daughter was home from college and after using my comp., commented about that crazy looking mouse. I asked her how she liked it and although it looked weird, she said, she could shoot off a fly's junk in a stiff breeze at 100 paces with it!

Just kidding, she actually said it was nice.


----------



## _REAPER_

Can I join?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Can't you move the bar to adjust it back and forth? Or is that not on rat 5s?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Can't you move the bar to adjust it back and forth? Or is that not on rat 5s?


Yep, but for me as well if I want the two upper thumb buttons and second wheel to be comfy then the sniper button is too far forward. I've had to assign a function I don't use too much to it and use it just as a button and not zoom.


----------



## xzarth

Got mine few days ago.

Now i only need to get my hands on pinkie rest. I just love this mouse.


----------



## dsmwookie

I am having more issues with my RAT 7 tracking wrong. I ve cleaned it before and what frequency should I be cleaning?

Here is the mouse pad I am using:

http://www.rocketfishproducts.com/products/computer-accessories/RF-GMSEPD.html

I am using the control side. I will try and clean the pad itself again. Anything I can do to improve this situation? I can't fathom spending $60 on a red pad from Madcatz for that kind of money I can just buy a mouse without issue.


----------



## cravinmild

i picked up the cyborg glide 7 and it has helped with my tracking. $11 from future shop (bestbuy in the us). Find the cheapest sale price online and have them price match. They will beat the difference by 10%.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Yep, but for me as well if I want the two upper thumb buttons and second wheel to be comfy then the sniper button is too far forward. I've had to assign a function I don't use too much to it and use it just as a button and not zoom.


Agree 100%. I don't even use the sniper button anymore because it's way too far forward for my hand. I even have the palm rest all the way forward, but because I use a claw grip the sniper button is all but useless for me.

If they had of put it where the screw is on the side it would have been perfect.

I am having more issues with my RAT 7 tracking wrong. I ve cleaned it before and what frequency should I be cleaning?

Here is the mouse pad I am using:

http://www.rocketfishproducts.com/products/computer-accessories/RF-GMSEPD.html

I am using the control side. I will try and clean the pad itself again. Anything I can do to improve this situation? I can't fathom spending $60 on a red pad from Madcatz for that kind of money I can just buy a mouse without issue.

Stick a q-tip in the hole and twirl it around. You can use a slight little bit of glass cleaner if you like (don't soak the q-tip, but just dampen it a bit). That usually gets things working properly for me. I have to do that about once a month.


----------



## headoncollision

I have had my R.A.T 7 since aug 2011 and the sensor failed on me after about 3 months of use, it was so depressing, I couldn`t return it or anything so I kept it in the drawer, and just a few days ago something tickled in my brain and I gave it another try on a 9HD ss mousepad, and to my surprise I have been using it for like 3 days now with no issues what so ever except a seconds of lost tracking due to a tiny hair stock in the sensor hole, apparently the latest drivers fixed the issue of completely not tracking, and perhaps the surface also helped, although its seemingly dark mousepad but its very reflective, I which I tried the mouse before I went ahead and bought corsair M90, which apparently is more comfortable and a bit more responsive but lack the tactile feel of the left and right click of the R.A.T which feels like a mechanical keyboard only on mice.


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Agree 100%. I don't even use the sniper button anymore because it's way too far forward for my hand. I even have the palm rest all the way forward, but because I use a claw grip the sniper button is all but useless for me.
> 
> If they had of put it where the screw is on the side it would have been perfect.
> 
> I am having more issues with my RAT 7 tracking wrong. I ve cleaned it before and what frequency should I be cleaning?
> 
> Here is the mouse pad I am using:
> 
> http://www.rocketfishproducts.com/products/computer-accessories/RF-GMSEPD.html
> 
> I am using the control side. I will try and clean the pad itself again. Anything I can do to improve this situation? I can't fathom spending $60 on a red pad from Madcatz for that kind of money I can just buy a mouse without issue.
> 
> Stick a q-tip in the hole and twirl it around. You can use a slight little bit of glass cleaner if you like (don't soak the q-tip, but just dampen it a bit). That usually gets things working properly for me. I have to do that about once a month.


the philips twin eye sensor is way more sensitive to dust, tiny hear and quite picky on the surface side, unlike the avego 9800 which seems to work on almost any surface but prefers hard ones but never loose tracking due to dust and seems never needs to be cleaned.


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Agree 100%. I don't even use the sniper button anymore because it's way too far forward for my hand. I even have the palm rest all the way forward, but because I use a claw grip the sniper button is all but useless for me.
> 
> If they had of put it where the screw is on the side it would have been perfect.
> 
> I am having more issues with my RAT 7 tracking wrong. I ve cleaned it before and what frequency should I be cleaning?
> 
> Here is the mouse pad I am using:
> 
> http://www.rocketfishproducts.com/products/computer-accessories/RF-GMSEPD.html
> 
> I am using the control side. I will try and clean the pad itself again. Anything I can do to improve this situation? I can't fathom spending $60 on a red pad from Madcatz for that kind of money I can just buy a mouse without issue.
> 
> Stick a q-tip in the hole and twirl it around. You can use a slight little bit of glass cleaner if you like (don't soak the q-tip, but just dampen it a bit). That usually gets things working properly for me. I have to do that about once a month.


the philips twin eye sensor is way more sensitive to dust, tiny hear and quite picky on the surface side, unlike the avego 9800 which seems to work on almost any surface but prefers hard ones but never loose tracking due to dust and seems never needs to be cleaned.


----------



## DarkFury

Are there new drivers for the MMO 7 out?

I've noticed an issue where my side buttons will just stop working in game.... and then I have to unplug and re-plug the mouse in to get it working again. Anyone else experience this?

It kinda messes me up when I'm clicking the button and nothing is happening and I'm like... what gives? I know I clicked that... only to find out that the mouse is no longer responding.

I wonder what is causing this....


----------



## cravinmild

Mine has been solid with no replugs to get the MMO working again. My buttons never fail to respond, the whole thing would go out or nothing.


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Mine has been solid with no replugs to get the MMO working again. My buttons never fail to respond, the whole thing would go out or nothing.


Mines in pieces on the floor because it's stopped tracking mid game (Again) and I've had enough.


----------



## cravinmild

That is too bad, well it sounds like it did not suffer much







Is it still on the floor, can you take some pics of the carnage. Sorry but I am sick that way, smashed expensive stuff is almost as exciting as expensive not smashed stuff


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> That is too bad, well it sounds like it did not suffer much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it still on the floor, can you take some pics of the carnage. Sorry but I am sick that way, smashed expensive stuff is almost as exciting as expensive not smashed stuff


Unfortunatly my Rat 9 isn't entirely dead, the pinky grip is no longer connected and the thumb grip is being held on by a cable, I'll give them that they made it smash proof but it's ~still~ stopping every so often and not tracking left and right.

FOR ALL MY RAGE I CAN't MAKE IT STOP ANNOYING ME


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Blowtorch

Hammer

Car

Etc

All of the above can stop the annoyance.


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Blowtorch
> 
> Hammer
> 
> Car
> 
> Etc
> 
> All of the above can stop the annoyance.


Don't have one
It's broken
Tried that, I've only got a small light car.


----------



## Achromatis

Ive had my RAT7 for almost a year now and even with tracking issues I love the thing, but it definitely wasnt worth the $100 I paid for it - not that I really regret it. The sprayed on rubber coating has rubbed off where my thumb sits, its also coming off near the top of the left mouse button(where my hand never even touches!), and the thumb wheel and adjustment tool(under the palm rest) get full of green corrosion gunk because my hands sweat a bit. The only reason I still use it is because of the pinky rest









I really hope they do a revision of the RAT series sometime with some more... modulation... like the thumb piece, though they will still be overpriced more than Razer products are.


----------



## lightl0rd

I own a Cyborg Rat 5 mouse that I'm very happy with. The only problem I have with it is that the right click has become non-existant. I play quite a bit of League of Legends, a game that requires much right clicking. A small breath of air can press down the right click button. Is this a spring problem or should I tighten a screw somewhere? I really love this mouse, but this right click issue is driving me insane. All help is appreciated, PM, post, or anything. Thank you


----------



## Mergatroid

That's likely a bad switch. If it's under warranty, RMA it. If not, open it up, look at the switch and google it to find where yo buy one. You may need some basic soldering skills to replace it.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Mine has been solid with no replugs to get the MMO working again. My buttons never fail to respond, the whole thing would go out or nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Mines in pieces on the floor because it's stopped tracking mid game (Again) and I've had enough.
Click to expand...

What was the issue? I know my R.a.t. 5 had a left and right button clicking issue, they would go in between not working, working, and working backwards. I adjusted the screw on the bottom just right and now I am happy with the mouse.


----------



## cravinmild

Well my RMAed mmo7 did have an issue but it was that it double clicked or 4x clicked but not that any buttons stopped responding completely.


----------



## jktmas

Add me up, im lovin my RAT3, and the cables even sleeved, what else could i ask for? (maybe a few more buttons)


----------



## tiegepausanos

SNC00740.jpg 104k .jpg file


SNC00741.jpg 109k .jpg file

R.A.T. 5


----------



## tiegepausanos




----------



## DarkFury

Man.. I must be "death on wheels" to MMO 7s...

Gotta send my current back on RMA.... thumb button broke again. It pushed in and wont pop back out.

I would be nice if they ever redesign and reinforce the side buttons on this mouse. I'd even volunteer to be a tester to see if they can stand up to the abuse.

Maybe it's the spring... going spung. Either way, it clicky no more... only sticky.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I was thinking of buying a Rat MMO any input? I really like my Rat 5 would they feel about the same?


----------



## cravinmild

I had the RAT 7 before the MMO7 so I can say those two are similar in most ways but when using the mmo7 you need to account for all the buttons when your holding it. Its not a bad thing but you can press buttons by accident. MMO7 is my best mouse for mmo games .. or most all other games short of twitch FPS as the weight can get tiresome over time.


----------



## diNovoM

I got a new Cyborg MMO 7 and would like to:

- be added to the club
- thank for the Cyborg Auto-Profiler
- ask some questions:

_Solved:_ 1) I would like to know what software to use: http://www.cyborggaming.com/mmo7updater.html links to SD7_0_23_0_64Bit_Software
while http://www.saitek.com/uk/down/drivers.php looks like it has a newer ST_SD7_0_24_8_64Bit_Software
_Solved:_ 2) currently installed: SD7_0_23_0_64Bit_Software i do see differences with Profiler at http://www.cyborggaming.com/manuals/st/SST_Manual_DE.html. I don't got a control panel link. Is this an extra software or a link to windows cp?
_Solved:_ 3) I read on some problems with the hardware (second mouse, thumb key, left mouse rest) slackening after certain time. But there are new revisions with mad catz logo and cleaner package out (i got) and can't find problems with that version - so has this been fixed?
_Solved:_ 4) Is there any firmware out without dynamic cpi scaling? Or like Firmware updater for Action Lock to en-/disable it?

Beside that a real great product!

EDIT: 1) seems to 24_8 as http://www.madcatz.com/downloads/ (where you directly choose MMO instead of saitek site) also lists the same sw. And it's working either i don't see changes in a first look.

2) Taking a look into http://www.saitek.com/manuals/SST_Manual_En.pdf "Control Panel
will bring up the test and calibration screens for your controller." And that's the SST software valid for gamepad/joystick - not the mouse.

3.) After 2 years of use still no Problem - guess it's really solved.

4.) Sadly not. Yet check out the different scaling with (especially uncommon) DPIs.


----------



## thereon1215

Sup guys, got the RAT 7 MMO a few weeks back, best mouse I've ever used, and i want to keep using it forever... However last night I managed to spill a beverage all over it (I'm usually very careful) and the lens stopped tracking pretty much 99% of the time. Anyone got any tips on how to clean/fix these things the best? Pics included are it, brings tears to my eyes seeing it in this condition... Not for the faint of heart.





If not i will be purchasing another i guess, and will post pics of that once i get it lol

(Oh also i bought it off of a friend so no warranty or anything, so thats out of the picture.)


----------



## Teejay187

Some flavour


----------



## cravinmild

pretty cool there. ^^^^^ Red would have been nice to see also. How does it feel now?


----------



## Teejay187

I have a blue theme going







It has a lot more grip due to the texture. Feels much better!


----------



## DarkFury

Honestly, I'm starting to get very frustrated with the MMO 7 series mouse.

Something just isn't right with the contacts of the switches on the thumb side of this mouse. I'm continually having problems with them responding to clicks... this time around it's the hat switch in the center. It just doesn't reliably react to a downward push.... it stutters and skips. I've only been using this mouse about 3 weeks out of the box, so no way should this be happening this soon.

I just got back my other MMO 7 from RMA too... so this is very highly frustrating. I bought 2 of them to have the ability to continue working/playing when one is out of commission, but this is getting quite ridiculous. I shouldn't have to do that...

Maybe Mad Catz Rich will come in here and give some advice... Have they ever looked at this issue at all? Is a revision coming out with better switches on the thumb side of the mouse? It just makes no sense to keep sending these mice back and forth to Cyborg for replacement... and one day they won't be returnable at all.

I just wish that I could get some better information/feedback on how to fix these issues... is it really a flaw in the product? Can they not take the punishment? What can/will be done to make future releases better....

Seriously, I"m "this close" to throwing in the towel on these mice... even though I still love the concept of them. They have a great idea... just a bad application of the design.


----------



## diNovoM

So you do got the new versions of the mouse (with smaller package and mad catz logo) and there are still problems? (asked on that at #19558668)


----------



## SeekerZA

Hi. Can anyone help me in thread i made to do with rat 7. Share your experiences

Link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1375230/just-got-me-rat-7


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diNovoM*
> 
> So you do got the new versions of the mouse (with smaller package and mad catz logo) and there are still problems? (asked on that at #19558668)


Nope I have the older version still... Maybe someone with a newer version will chime in on that.

Honestly, I truly hope they fix the buttons on this mouse. So many things right with the mouse, however that's a major wrong that is killing it for me right now.


----------



## canadiandiesel

i picked one up, tried to load the drivers and it freezes my computer so bad it kills the keyboard mouse, and then when it reboots nothing happens, and you have to do a restore.

whats going on?


----------



## diNovoM

What software have you installed (name of file) for what product on what os? Anyway i believe some software is interfering. Do you have any kind of hips installed?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

There was a really good deal I couldn't pass on today, ordered a rat7 for 65 bucks + 8 for shipping.
Looking forward to it arriving


----------



## canadiandiesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diNovoM*
> 
> What software have you installed (name of file) for what product on what os? Anyway i believe some software is interfering. Do you have any kind of hips installed?


os is win7 64bit, the name of the software is st_sd7-0-24-8-64bit-software.exe and the driver is Range-RAT7-sd7-0-20-0-64bit-drivers.exe

what are hips? and everytime i tried this was at fresh boot, so minimal programs i believe,


----------



## diNovoM

Ohw, come on. http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hips! (or to be more problem specific it can be basically any Firewall/Advanced AV/Security Software which can be configured on which programs are allowed to start. And YES they already start on boot, except -what might be your next step- your behavior also occurs on safe mode boot).


----------



## canadiandiesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diNovoM*
> 
> Ohw, come on. http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hips! (or to be more problem specific it can be basically any Firewall/Advanced AV/Security Software which can be configured on which programs are allowed to start. And YES they already start on boot, except -what might be your next step- your behavior also occurs on safe mode boot).


Neat link however I don't think my hips are doing the issues and that video of that lady has some pretty big hips my antivirus program is karpaski or however you spell it,

Sent from my smartass phone


----------



## diNovoM

Ah, well hips+software might get better results.







And i guess you mean kaspersky?

Don't say they are not interfering. My free avast rarely even keeps safe installers without any warning from starting up - at least the gui - the process already runs.

So try to install it with any software might interfering disabled or under safe mode (f8 before windows boots). Also you might clean up any pre-installed software/driver for any other mouse (with driver fusion f.e. if it was a supported vendor). (but don't do that regulary - scan the file before you execute it at virustotal.com f.e. - even if it's from a trusted source)


----------



## canadiandiesel

Ok I will try that this evening, and yes that's the word, I will try the install again tonight in safe mode

Sent from my smartass phone


----------



## canadiandiesel

No go, had it in safe mode and disabled the Internet connection, antivirus also and it still locks up the keyboard and freezes the computer, I will just sell the thing, and go after a different mouse

Sent from my smartass phone


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canadiandiesel*
> 
> i picked one up, tried to load the drivers and it freezes my computer so bad it kills the keyboard mouse, and then when it reboots nothing happens, and you have to do a restore.
> 
> whats going on?


I picked up the rat 7 yesterday, didnt load any drivers or software. Worked with no issues. Downloaded the windows 8 64 bit drives and software, adjusted and ran with no issues.

So, my two cents is you've got a software/driver conflict. If I remember, you can either go through the boot up, remove as many drivers and software as possible or boot into safe mode, see if you can load the drivers and software from there.

Then if it works, just start loading drivers and software one at a time till you find the culprit.

Hope that makes sense....


----------



## Jaguartron

Hey Everyone!

Long time reader, first time poster.

First off, I have to say that I loved reading through all of the posts and hearing different peoples opinions about these mice. Today, after over a year of deliberation, I finally pulled the trigger on the R.A.T. 5. So far, it is performing beautifully, however the software is not being so kind. Below the picture of my mouse, there is a picture of the error box that appears for only a fraction of a second, before another box comes (also below) and closes without any resolution to my problem. I was wondering if anyone else has had similar problems, and how they solved them.







Thanks everyone!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Try uninstalling then reinstalling it.


----------



## Jaguartron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Try uninstalling then reinstalling it.


I have tried uninstalling and re-installing it about a dozen times now. I have re-downloaded the files from the Cyborg website, and tried installing it with the new files to no avail.

It seems that the Loading screen for Mad Catz pops up, and then promptly closes before the first error box.

I am running Windows 7 Home premium x64 version, and have the newest .net framework installed.

Thanks!


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguartron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Try uninstalling then reinstalling it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried uninstalling and re-installing it about a dozen times now. I have re-downloaded the files from the Cyborg website, and tried installing it with the new files to no avail.
> 
> It seems that the Loading screen for Mad Catz pops up, and then promptly closes before the first error box.
> 
> I am running Windows 7 Home premium x64 version, and have the newest .net framework installed.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

now we get into the complicated stuff, what hardware do you have? and are you overclocking? does everything look fine in resource monitor?


----------



## diNovoM

Also try to change USB ports (as SW needs to recognize mouse on startup). I would also go on software side: Did you use another mouse before on current os installation? No Driver/Software parts left (simply win7-software-uninstall is in 98% not enough)? Any software installed that might interferes? Did you install the mouse driver before? What Software Version do you use? Cyborggaming site is not up to date.


----------



## cravinmild

usb ports were causing issues for me but seem to have cleared up. Perhaps there is a difference between running the cyborg version of the mmo7 on the madcatz branded model of the mmo7. I do know there are some differences between the two branded mice as in the matcatz version has the antilock button programing into the sw and the cyborg version was a separate dl.

idk, see if there are sw dl for each of the branded mice...... long shot but hey, stranger things have happened.


----------



## Jaguartron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> now we get into the complicated stuff, what hardware do you have? and are you overclocking? does everything look fine in resource monitor?


I have a Lenovo Y580 Laptop. I installed a Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB SSD into the hard drive bay with the operating system and programs on it, and put the original hard dive into the optical drive bay with a caddy. It has a Nvidia 660M, 8 GB of RAM, 1920x1080 display, and a 32 GB mSATA. The only time that I overclock is when I run Crysis 3. In regards to the Resource monitor... I'm not sure what I should be looking for to determine if everything looks fine, as I've never really had to deal with it before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diNovoM*
> 
> Also try to change USB ports (as SW needs to recognize mouse on startup). I would also go on software side: Did you use another mouse before on current os installation? No Driver/Software parts left (simply win7-software-uninstall is in 98% not enough)? Any software installed that might interferes? Did you install the mouse driver before? What Software Version do you use? Cyborggaming site is not up to date.


When I plugged the mouse in for the first time, windows did it's "installing device software" thing ias a popup in the notifications area.I have tried three different ports (two 3.0 and a 2.0) to no avail. I had Microsoft mouse and keyboard center installed previously, and I uninstalled that using the built in program uninstall from the control panel. I also have pc-decrapifier, and nothing shows up in there to uninstall with regards to windows mouse and keyboard center. What other steps can I take to ensure that all of this software is removed? I am not sure if there is any other software that may be interfering with this, but I do have the synaptics pointing driver installed for my touchpad. Could this possibly be part of the problem? I re-downloaded the software and drivers from the Mad Catz website to see if that made a difference, but the same problem persists. The smart technology software is version 7.0.24.8., and the driver is version 7.0.20.0, both the most recent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> usb ports were causing issues for me but seem to have cleared up. Perhaps there is a difference between running the cyborg version of the mmo7 on the madcatz branded model of the mmo7. I do know there are some differences between the two branded mice as in the matcatz version has the antilock button programing into the sw and the cyborg version was a separate dl.
> 
> idk, see if there are sw dl for each of the branded mice...... long shot but hey, stranger things have happened.


Thanks, tried the 3 different USB ports, and drivers from both the mad catz and cyborg sites, but with no luck.

Thanks again everyone, you've been a huge help! Any other advice would still be appreciated


----------



## diNovoM

Synaptics could be a reason. At least the software. Try uninstalling it. For Synaptics i am not aware of any after-cleaner but for the ms part you could use Driver Fusion. On Resource Monitor i think that would be next step. Try looking into Event Viewer-Administrative Results first for any errors that might relate. You could do already a google search for them on your own (or if you're not sure what to search choose online help after opening an event).


----------



## Jaguartron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diNovoM*
> 
> Synaptics could be a reason. At least the software. Try uninstalling it. For Synaptics i am not aware of any after-cleaner but for the ms part you could use Driver Fusion. On Resource Monitor i think that would be next step. Try looking into Event Viewer-Administrative Results first for any errors that might relate. You could do already a google search for them on your own (or if you're not sure what to search choose online help after opening an event).


Hello Everyone,

I uninstalled the Synaptics driver. At first, it did nothing. After a few restarts and windows updates, the problem was resolved!

Thanks to EVERYONE who helped me, I really appreciate it!

If anyone has the same problem as me, I would be happy to provide any other specific information for what I did.

Thanks again!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canadiandiesel*
> 
> No go, had it in safe mode and disabled the Internet connection, antivirus also and it still locks up the keyboard and freezes the computer, I will just sell the thing, and go after a different mouse
> 
> Sent from my smartass phone


How old is your windows installation? When's the last time you really did deep malware scans with an assortment of a/v products? What other drivers do you have installed? Do you have any other mouse drivers installed? Did you specifically uninstall older mouse drivers? Have you updated your chipset/mobo drivers lately? Have you done all the Windows updates (like the .net updates)? Have you tried resetting the BIOS using the jumper on your mobo? Have you tried updating your BIOS?

It's obvious there's a problem with your computer. Instead of addressing the cause, you're just patching over the symptom. Lots of people run these mice on Windows 7 64 bit systems, so unless you got a defective mouse the issue must be with your system.


----------



## canadiandiesel

How old is your windows installation?

About 2 months old

When's the last time you really did deep malware scans with an assortment of a/v products?

Weekly

What other drivers do you have installed?

Mach 5 keyboard, gigabite Bluetooth/wifi,

Do you have any other mouse drivers installed?

Microsoft keyboard and mouse ( uninstalled that when I put the rat7 in)

Did you specifically uninstall older mouse drivers?

Yes

Have you updated your chipset/mobo drivers lately?

Yes I got the latest, that was a scary experience

Have you done all the Windows updates (like the .net updates)?

Yes I updated everything and installed all net drivers for the Mach 5 keyboard

Have you tried resetting the BIOS using the jumper on your mobo?

No because I just did the update

Have you tried updating your BIOS?

Yep when I built the thing 2mths

It's obvious there's a problem with your computer. Instead of addressing the cause, you're just patching over the symptom. Lots of people run these mice on Windows 7 64 bit systems, so unless you got a defective mouse the issue must be with your system.[/quote]

Sent from my smartass phone


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canadiandiesel*
> 
> How old is your windows installation?
> 
> About 2 months old
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> When's the last time you really did deep malware scans with an assortment of a/v products?
> 
> Weekly
> 
> What other drivers do you have installed?
> 
> Mach 5 keyboard, gigabite Bluetooth/wifi,
> 
> Do you have any other mouse drivers installed?
> 
> Microsoft keyboard and mouse ( uninstalled that when I put the rat7 in)
> 
> Did you specifically uninstall older mouse drivers?
> 
> Yes
> 
> Have you updated your chipset/mobo drivers lately?
> 
> Yes I got the latest, that was a scary experience
> 
> Have you done all the Windows updates (like the .net updates)?
> 
> Yes I updated everything and installed all net drivers for the Mach 5 keyboard
> 
> Have you tried resetting the BIOS using the jumper on your mobo?
> 
> No because I just did the update
> 
> Have you tried updating your BIOS?
> 
> Yep when I built the thing 2mths
> 
> It's obvious there's a problem with your computer. Instead of addressing the cause, you're just patching over the symptom. Lots of people run these mice on Windows 7 64 bit systems, so unless you got a defective mouse the issue must be with your system.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my smartass phone


In your situation, my next step would be: Make an image of the system (a ghost for example). Make sure your bootable media of choice works (the media you use to boot for restoring your system image). Reinstall Windows, system drivers, and mouse. (any other drivers required to make Device Manager happy). Make sure you test your mouse at each stage and make a system restore point before each installation. You should be able to do this fairly fast as you're just installing enough drivers to make the system 100% operable with your mouse software installed. Once done, make another image of this basic system. from here, if the mouse is working properly, you'll have to decide if you want to continue installing a new system, or go back to the old one and try and locate the fault.

I've had a few devices over the years that required all these steps the get working properly, and it is a last resort since it takes higher than average effort to get the problem resolved. However, if I bought a new piece of hardware I wanted to use, these are the steps I would go through if I had any problems. In some cases, it can take longer to troubleshoot the fault than to reinstall the system. In your case, you may have reached this point.


----------



## diNovoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canadiandiesel*
> 
> When's the last time you really did deep malware scans with an assortment of a/v products? Weekly
> 
> Do you have any other mouse drivers installed? Microsoft keyboard and mouse ( uninstalled that when I put the rat7 in)
> Did you specifically uninstall older mouse drivers? Yes
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious there's a problem with your computer. Instead of addressing the cause, you're just patching over the symptom. Lots of people run these mice on Windows 7 64 bit systems, so unless you got a defective mouse the issue must be with your system.
> 
> 
> 
> *100% agree. I'd rather fix the cause even if i am not going to use the mouse then living with a troublesome setup.*
Click to expand...

On Malware - check: http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/how-know-if-your-computer-infected.htm
On Drivers: Did you run Driver Fusion to clean MS parts?
You could also check on keybord but as it also results in safe mode i would check that as one of last steps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> In your situation, my next step would be: Make an image of the system (a ghost for example). Make sure your bootable media of choice works (the media you use to boot for restoring your system image). Reinstall Windows, system drivers, and mouse. (any other drivers required to make Device Manager happy). Make sure you test your mouse at each stage and make a system restore point before each installation. You should be able to do this fairly fast as you're just installing enough drivers to make the system 100% operable with your mouse software installed. Once done, make another image of this basic system. from here, if the mouse is working properly, you'll have to decide if you want to continue installing a new system, or go back to the old one and try and locate the fault.


Good guide. Already a clean install (just Win7 and Mouse driver/SW) would state it's not a hardware fault and something went wrong on software-setup. If you're locating fault: you might check also event viewer.


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Good luck. I know it's a lot of trouble, but I think these mice are worth it.


----------



## TokiHacker

My Cute little rat 3


----------



## Dmz96

Sooo.... I just discovered my rat 7 came with a raised palm rest.... after owning it for a year









Feels soooooo much better in the hand, my pinkie isn't being crushed anymore now that my hand is higher up









I need more buttons, though, and the cable is starting to go on this one.... would anyone argue the MMO 7 would be a bad replacement?


----------



## batmanwcm

I still love my RAT 7 after a year of ownership. I just bought a G400 which I like, but nothing will equal the RAT 7 in build quality. Whenever new friends comes over to my house, they always ask about the mouse.

I still keep it plugged in. I love the thumb wheel and wish other manufacturers would start adding thumb wheels to their mice.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Sooo.... I just discovered my rat 7 came with a raised palm rest.... after owning it for a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels soooooo much better in the hand, my pinkie isn't being crushed anymore now that my hand is higher up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more buttons, though, and the cable is starting to go on this one.... would anyone argue the MMO 7 would be a bad replacement?


Go back about five pages or so and read about the guys having all the problems with the MMO. Personally, I wouldn't pay that much for that mouse. You might be able to get a replacement cable from Mad Cats, or even use the cable from another mouse (may require some soldering skill).

Perhaps you could purchase a defunct RAT 7 cheap and swap the cable.


----------



## Agnisterio

Hello Ppl
I'm new in this Cyborg world... I've bought a second hand RAT9, andi think i've a problem... it's missing the piece how adjusts the weights... not the adjustment tool, but the pieces how get togetther the weights...
Do you know where I can buy this?
Thks


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agnisterio*
> 
> Hello Ppl
> I'm new in this Cyborg world... I've bought a second hand RAT9, andi think i've a problem... it's missing the piece how adjusts the weights... not the adjustment tool, but the pieces how get togetther the weights...
> Do you know where I can buy this?
> Thks


I'm afraid I'm not sure which piece you're referring to. You can purchase parts on Mad Cats site though. Can you post a picture of the back of your mouse?


----------



## Agnisterio

OK...
This night i'll post it...

But i've found this pic...
It's the 2 pieces in the botton of the page... one with the "spring" (??? my english isn't excelent







)
Thks


----------



## Geo2160

Guys, is it true that there are different RAT 7 batches with different sensors? How are they?


----------



## diNovoM

AFAIk there are just the old versions with Philips PLN 2032 and Refresh ones with 2033. 2033 includes Dynamic CPI Scaling (beside the Z-Achsis Bug - but that has been somehow fixed so position will be reverted to where it was before lift off).


----------



## Roikyou

I picked up the 6400dpi rat 7 few days back, used it for about a week before I decided to go with the 9 (which performs the same as the 7, just replacing batteries every couple days depending on use), had no problems with it, picked it up off the desk with no issues, movement, anything, cursor stayed where it was when I lifted it off.


----------



## mgrande465

Soon to have a R.A.T 9 for my new build


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agnisterio*
> 
> OK...
> This night i'll post it...
> 
> But i've found this pic...
> It's the 2 pieces in the botton of the page... one with the "spring" (??? my english isn't excelent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Thks


I think you will need to talk to Mad Cats to see if they can send you those two pieces. Do you need to make the mouse heavier? I didn't install any of the weights since I like the weight without them. However, I can understand you wanting a complete mouse.

On another note:

I just spent last night fighting with the "drifting pointer" problem again. I haven't had the issue for about 6 months, but last night, no matter how many times I cleaned the mouse (about 10 times), the pointer would continually drift. I used a q-tip with and without glass cleaner on it, I used air, and I also used a toothpick to try and get around the circumference of the sensor. Nothing I did would correct the issue. Finally I plugged in my Corsair M90 and used it for the rest of the night.

Today I plugged my Rat 9 back in again and so far it seems to be working fine. Go figure. It just kills me that a mouse with such a nice design and high cost suffers from this problem. Oh well, my batteries are not lasting as long as they used to either so I think I may be retiring this mouse soon.

Gotta start a hunt for another wireless gaming mouse.....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I think you will need to talk to Mad Cats to see if they can send you those two pieces. Do you need to make the mouse heavier? I didn't install any of the weights since I like the weight without them. However, I can understand you wanting a complete mouse.
> 
> On another note:
> 
> I just spent last night fighting with the "drifting pointer" problem again. I haven't had the issue for about 6 months, but last night, no matter how many times I cleaned the mouse (about 10 times), the pointer would continually drift. I used a q-tip with and without glass cleaner on it, I used air, and I also used a toothpick to try and get around the circumference of the sensor. Nothing I did would correct the issue. Finally I plugged in my Corsair M90 and used it for the rest of the night.
> 
> Today I plugged my Rat 9 back in again and so far it seems to be working fine. Go figure. It just kills me that a mouse with such a nice design and high cost suffers from this problem. Oh well, my batteries are not lasting as long as they used to either so I think I may be retiring this mouse soon.
> 
> Gotta start a hunt for another wireless gaming mouse.....


When does it drift. I have had drifting problems, so maybe I can help.


----------



## Fat Bob

The left mouse (fire) button has died on my RAT 7.
Sounds like the micro switch has packed up.


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Today I plugged my Rat 9 back in again and so far it seems to be working fine. Go figure. It just kills me that a mouse with such a nice design and high cost suffers from this problem. Oh well, my batteries are not lasting as long as they used to either so I think I may be retiring this mouse soon.
> 
> Gotta start a hunt for another wireless gaming mouse.....


How long did your batteries last and is it worth it to pick up a couple new ones from mad catz?


----------



## Agnisterio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I think you will need to talk to Mad Cats to see if they can send you those two pieces. Do you need to make the mouse heavier? I didn't install any of the weights since I like the weight without them. However, I can understand you wanting a complete mouse.
> 
> On another note:
> 
> I just spent last night fighting with the "drifting pointer" problem again. I haven't had the issue for about 6 months, but last night, no matter how many times I cleaned the mouse (about 10 times), the pointer would continually drift. I used a q-tip with and without glass cleaner on it, I used air, and I also used a toothpick to try and get around the circumference of the sensor. Nothing I did would correct the issue. Finally I plugged in my Corsair M90 and used it for the rest of the night.
> 
> Today I plugged my Rat 9 back in again and so far it seems to be working fine. Go figure. It just kills me that a mouse with such a nice design and high cost suffers from this problem. Oh well, my batteries are not lasting as long as they used to either so I think I may be retiring this mouse soon.
> 
> Gotta start a hunt for another wireless gaming mouse.....


Thks Mergatroid...
I've contact Mad Cats and the told me "Unfortunately, Sir, we neither sell that part not offer it as spare. We only provide palm rests, adjustments tools, pinkie rests and batteries as spare parts."...
Know i think that i've to wait and find someone who have one breaked and sell parts of it....
Thks anyway


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> When does it drift. I have had drifting problems, so maybe I can help.


When the issue occurs it drifts all the time. It's always down and to the right. It hasn't happened in a log time, I've already done everything including reinstalling Windows. I thought I had it gone this time, but there it is. It's been working perfectly since turning it on again after unplugging the other mouse.
I would swear it was acting like it's dirty, but no piece of dirt could survive the cleaning I gave it. The pad is a Cyborg pad, and it's also clean. It's like it's haunted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> How long did your batteries last and is it worth it to pick up a couple new ones from mad catz?


They used to last about 7ish hours. Now they last about 4ish under constant use. I've been using the mouse for about two years. It's been working well except for this one time. I just noticed a few weeks ago that I'm swapping the battery out more often. I'm changing it out every evening now whereas it used to be every second evening. At this rate I would think I still have a ways to go before the batteries start discharging faster than you can charge them. If it keeps working in the meantime, I might order a set of batteries and some new feet. It's a great mouse, it just seems a little glitchy once in a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agnisterio*
> 
> Thks Mergatroid...
> I've contact Mad Cats and the told me "Unfortunately, Sir, we neither sell that part not offer it as spare. We only provide palm rests, adjustments tools, pinkie rests and batteries as spare parts."...
> Know i think that i've to wait and find someone who have one breaked and sell parts of it....
> Thks anyway


At least it works without those parts. C'est la vie.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> When the issue occurs it drifts all the time. It's always down and to the right. It hasn't happened in a log time, I've already done everything including reinstalling Windows. I thought I had it gone this time, but there it is. It's been working perfectly since turning it on again after unplugging the other mouse.
> I would swear it was acting like it's dirty, but no piece of dirt could survive the cleaning I gave it. The pad is a Cyborg pad, and it's also clean. It's like it's haunted.
> They used to last about 7ish hours. Now they last about 4ish under constant use. I've been using the mouse for about two years. It's been working well except for this one time. I just noticed a few weeks ago that I'm swapping the battery out more often. I'm changing it out every evening now whereas it used to be every second evening. At this rate I would think I still have a ways to go before the batteries start discharging faster than you can charge them. If it keeps working in the meantime, I might order a set of batteries and some new feet. It's a great mouse, it just seems a little glitchy once in a while.
> At least it works without those parts. C'est la vie.


If you lift it up does it drift? Try it on a different surface, or perhaps on a different computer in another room. When ever I played a bassy song with my rat 7, it would drift all over the place. The low frequency seemed to vibrate it and screw with it. Even after the song stopped, it would drift exactly like you describe, down and too the right for at least a few minutes. Funky little mouse.


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> They used to last about 7ish hours. Now they last about 4ish under constant use. I've been using the mouse for about two years. It's been working well except for this one time. I just noticed a few weeks ago that I'm swapping the battery out more often. I'm changing it out every evening now whereas it used to be every second evening. At this rate I would think I still have a ways to go before the batteries start discharging faster than you can charge them. If it keeps working in the meantime, I might order a set of batteries and some new feet. It's a great mouse, it just seems a little glitchy once in a while.


Two years is pretty good, what I expected and what I was looking for. My 9 is a couple weeks old, so it holds up to the 8hrs constant use, couple days of mild use. Do you have the 5600 or 6400 dpi version? I've looked lately out of curiosity and the batteries have not been available but who knows when that will change, I have yet to call to see when in the future they will be available.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> If you lift it up does it drift? Try it on a different surface, or perhaps on a different computer in another room. When ever I played a bassy song with my rat 7, it would drift all over the place. The low frequency seemed to vibrate it and screw with it. Even after the song stopped, it would drift exactly like you describe, down and too the right for at least a few minutes. Funky little mouse.


I actually took it to work and used it there for a month, and it worked fine. When I brought it back home it also worked fine. I've been using it for about a year or so since then without much of an issue (just cleaning it once in a while), but last weekend it was back to the same old problem again. It's working perfectly again now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Two years is pretty good, what I expected and what I was looking for. My 9 is a couple weeks old, so it holds up to the 8hrs constant use, couple days of mild use. Do you have the 5600 or 6400 dpi version? I've looked lately out of curiosity and the batteries have not been available but who knows when that will change, I have yet to call to see when in the future they will be available.


My RAT 9 is the original. Actually, I'm pretty sure the batteries are available. I've seen them.

Here they are:

http://gamesharkstore.ca/viewItem.asp?idProduct=5160&idCategory=0

$20 for a set of batteries isn't too bad. Of course, they are out of stock. I hope that's not a lasting thing since I will have to consider replacing them soon. Next time I'm looking for a cordless mouse, I'll kick myself before even considering a mouse that uses custom batteries.


----------



## woll3

So i did some testing with the R.A.T 3 2nd Revision i had lying around for quite a while, and the tracking is very inconsistent, i noticed it while RGing in QL, while the shafting with it was excellent(probably due to weight/shape combo), i couldnt hit ***** with the rail, during testing my crosshair never landed on the same spot, even when when i move the mouse at the same speed the whole time, the change in cursor speed was also clearly visible.

Anyway would be good if someone else with a RAT3 3500 could do some testing, i just want to make sure if i have a faulty unit or saitek totally messed it up.


----------



## Defiler

Well, it's been a while...

I've updated the list of owners. If you don't see your name, link to your post with pic or post a new one and let me know.

On another note...I've been R.A.T.L.E.S.S.







for a while now (been using a Logitech G300. Not thrilled with it and may switch to the Genius Gila) and I've kinda lost interest in this thread not being an owner any more. I think it has shown by the lack of updates, etc. by me. I apologize and don't want to see the thread suffer for my lack of interest. So, I'd like to hand over ownership to someone willing to take on the roll of OP. I know there are a few of you that I would consider regulars to this thread and do help out a lot. If anyone is interested in taking over, please PM me and I will look into handing over the reigns. I've never done this before. So, I'm not sure how to do it. If someone is interested I'll contact a forum MOD and see what can be done.

I think this is a great community we have started and I hope it continues. Who knows, maybe I'll rejoin one day.


----------



## DarkFury

Why did you leave in the first place? Honestly, I've tried looking at other mice, but honestly none of them out there give me EVERYTHING I want, therefore I have to take the "lesser of all the evils" considering what I value most in a mouse.


----------



## Tarnix

Well, s**t. I bought a M.M.O.7 yesterday. LOL.
I would try to help with the thread, however I don't quite qualify for such a big club


----------



## 345309

Hi all, I decided to buy a mouse M.M.O.7 but need advice.
I have quite sweaty hands - is it better to buy MATTER OR GLOSS version? What material is use?
(smaller question eventually - if a person sweats hands is probably a better choice white variant what)

What a difference in the material in these mice:
http://store.gameshark.net/Mad_Catz_M.M.O._7_Gaming_Mouse/5111/428
VS
http://store.gameshark.net/Mad_Catz_M.M.O._7_Gaming_Mouse_for_PC_and_Mac_Gloss_Black/5380/428
or white version is better? but in this white isnt write matte or gloss :/
http://store.gameshark.net/Mad_Catz_M.M.O._7_Gaming_Mouse_for_PC_and_Mac_White/5340/428

It seems to me that such material what is on matte version that after prolonged time would again show shiny spots.
And it seems to me that the gloss version will be better in this situation.
Or am I wrong?

I now have mouse logitech g700 wireless gaming mouse but there has made me shiny spots on left button and one small spot on right button.


I decided between R.A.T. and Razer Ouroboros. But ourobos is now only in matter version







and many people wrote on internet that ourobos have problem defact with left click button,strange sound and small problems with x-axis.


----------



## diNovoM

On quite sweaty hand some matt/non-glossy finish should provide better grip. The white version is glossy too, as the red version. On white you wouldn't see such shiny spots compared to black but if you then would have matt you would see dirt even sooner.

On the matt/shiny topic: it depends on the material the manufacture uses, but sure on glossy it's not possible compared to matt. Yet i can't tell what material Cyborg/Mad Catz uses neither if it last long as i don't got my MMO7 for such a time.

So my advice: Get a black/orange matt and clean it every 2-4 weaks or get a glossy one and adjust with the gripped rests.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Matte. That's one thing rats do well, I *never* found my mouse to be slick.


----------



## 345309

thx for your reply.

but my problem is: when i made many many clicks (starcraft2,diablo3,etw) this matte matirial after some time down and create shinys spots. (sorry for my english). and therefore I ask yours users cyborg mice. It seems to me that the white version will be better protected from prolonged use of polished places.

(my picture shows: no sweaty areas but the area that long-term use slid and it seems to me that matte version the same material as logitech g700 wireless gaming mouse)


----------



## diNovoM

If you are really that worried about it you can go and try a glossy one (don't matter then if black/white/red). You probably want to use the gripped rests then, check here the "One Pinkie Grip/One Palm Rest with a rubber inlay for enhanced grip."
I personally wouldn't want to play with any glossy mouse. Especially with sweaty hands. It just feels uncomfortable, sweaty even on non-sweaty hands, has no grip (while the rubbered rests might allow enough control), and you probably still have to clean it anyways. But if you don't play for excessive hours, don't need heavy control like for fast fps games and feel the finish to be comfort enough for that use it might be perfect for you.


----------



## 345309

this is maybe true. i guess i decided for this. only small question for owners this mice - now madcatz used sensor philips?or other? some peoples write me that this sensor isnt good for one axis (same as razor ourobos) is it true or not? or are they just rumors? now i have my mouse with lastest avango sensor (avango s9500) and this sensor haven't problem with any axis.


----------



## diNovoM

Yes, it has PLN 2033 which has Z-Achsis Bug and Dynamic CPI Scaling. While with 2033 they addressed that bug in the following way: After you lift off, the mouse still moves but if you let it down the cursor moves back to where it was. Either it has 25g less weight than the Rat7 it is still a heavy mouse (131g minimum) so you don't want to lift-off the mouse anyway, at least i don't lift off generally so .... Dynamic CPI Scaling might be a topic for you as it adds some acceleration. But i found out it's depending on the set DPI. I would use non straight DPI settings (meaning not 900, 1000, 1400, 1800 ...).

True 9500 doesn't have such problems but quite others that would bother me more.


----------



## Lucifer92

So I've bought my RAT9 a while back. Probably two years ago. An issue has gotten worse and worse with the scroll wheel. When scrolling one way only, the actual scrolling on the pc jumps a few scrolls in the opposite direction, making it take forever to scroll from for example weapon slot 1 to weapon slot 5 in games.

Anyone have the same problem or know how to fix it? Its been bugging me for a few months now...


----------



## 0scar

Woot! got my RAT 7 a couple of days ago and I'm hooked . This critter is awesome! . Pity my enemies









Also Cyborg G.L.I.D.E 9 surface 10/10 for both.

First post here please go easy on me









Regards.

Dave.


----------



## Teejay187

Welcome! It is really a great mouse! I`ve had the RAT7 for a year now at least and I am impressed by the quality. The software is great for tweaking the sniper button and such..


----------



## 0scar

Cheers mate . I was going for the Corsair K90 . but now waiting for the K95 . I'm also going for the HAF XB.

It will be my first build since 2004 and losing the plot.

Dave.


----------



## mgrande465

Getting my rat in 2 days! can post a photo then


----------



## willll162904

DO you guys like ur rat 7s? im thinking of purchasing but not sure. how does it track on cloth pads


----------



## 0scar

This is a wicked mouse . Gonna take you a while to get friendly with it.

I'm still learnin''.

I can't comment on cloth.

Dave.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willll162904*
> 
> DO you guys like ur rat 7s? im thinking of purchasing but not sure. how does it track on cloth pads


I liked mine for two years but ended up selling it. If my current mouse was adjustable, and had the precision aim button, it would be close to perfect. Although, it will just never have the coolness factor of the rat.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucifer92*
> 
> So I've bought my RAT9 a while back. Probably two years ago. An issue has gotten worse and worse with the scroll wheel. When scrolling one way only, the actual scrolling on the pc jumps a few scrolls in the opposite direction, making it take forever to scroll from for example weapon slot 1 to weapon slot 5 in games.
> 
> Anyone have the same problem or know how to fix it? Its been bugging me for a few months now...


Looks like your wheel is bad. You should check for your receipt because these mice have a two year warranty.


----------



## Snots

Hi all, I'm new here. Just ordered a new Rat MMO7 yesterday. This mouse looks great! I will use it to play Diablo 3, and Guild Wars 2 mostly. It will also be used for my job of computer modeling in Lightwave 3d. This is what concerns me a bit. I have read an awful lot about poor reliability with Rat mice. I'm really hoping that most of these problems have been resolved. In Lightwave I can't afford to be having cursor issues. It's my bread, and butter. The mouse just looks so damn cool! Being that I'm into design, this mouse really caught my eye. I'm going to be running it on a 3.06 gig 12 core Zeon Mac Pro. Which raises the issue of the software end. Again, just hoping its solid. If anyone here is running it in Mac OSX I'd like to hear about your journey with Rat mice. This seems to be a great community. Glad I found the form. I'll post some pics when I get my new Black Glossy Rat MMO 7.


----------



## Skull3h

Used a rat9 and mmo7 on an iMac until recently with no big problems


----------



## Snots

Sounds like you changed mice. What happened? You mentioned you had minor issues on a Mac, can you tell me what those were? Thanks for the response.


----------



## Skull3h

No issues really still using an mmo7 and my rat but now switched to a windows gaming rig, only issue I had was right mouse mat as I have a new glide 7 no problems


----------



## Skull3h

In fact best non apple mouse/gaming mouse I ever used on a mac, hope that's more helpful to you, just get a good mouse mat like the aluminium glide


----------



## Snots

Thanks. That makes me feel better. Just put in a new Nvidia GTX 680 in my Mac Pro. Huge step up from the ATI 5870. Really looking forward to getting this mouse. Ordered the Glossy Black. How do the buttons hold up? Read people having issues with the side buttons falling off.


----------



## test user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skull3h*
> 
> In fact best non apple mouse/gaming mouse I ever used on a mac


What is this I don't even..


----------



## Skull3h

Got the original and a gloss black mmo7 using new gloss one with original as a backup, 2 years not had that or any hardware issue minor tracking issue until I got a good surface


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snots*
> 
> Thanks. That makes me feel better. Just put in a new Nvidia GTX 680 in my Mac Pro. Huge step up from the ATI 5870. Really looking forward to getting this mouse. Ordered the Glossy Black. How do the buttons hold up? Read people having issues with the side buttons falling off.


You should read through the thread. Some of us have had tracking issues. I recommend keeping a q-tip on your desk at all times for cleaning the laser. Unfortunately, the rest of the mouse is so awesome I can't give it up. Overall it works well for me 90% of the time ( RAT 9 ).


----------



## Snots

Why are they still using a laser that causes all these problems in such a great mouse? Has anyone used this mouse pad with an MMO7? Does it stop the cursor problems?
http://m.bestbuy.com/m/e/product/detail.jsp?skuId=2494238&st=Mouse%20pad%20rocket&cp=1&lp=3&pid=1218330801441


----------



## jonthehack

My latest additions, couldn't decide if I wanted wired/wireless and extra buttons so got both with the view of sending one back, but decided to keep both, the RAT 'lives' with my Desktop and the MMO with my Laptop, saves carting the wireless reciever around

After reading some of the horror stories about tracking, I bit the bullet and got the Glide9, can see why the call it the "Glide", really nice surface and no problems whatsoever







.

Only thing I don't like on the RAT is that the finish on the rubber palm rest and pinkie is Matt Black and mine is Glossy finish, which isn't really a deal breaker but maybe something they need to look at, only reason I can think of is that maybe the rubber lifts on the glossy finish.


----------



## Skull3h

I have used a few different surfaces with my rat/mmo mice, the razer ones both cloth and metal were crap I was better off using the desk surface.
Also got my glide model number wrong I have the 9 as pictured and have found it to be the best surface I have used to date, I am guessing the lower priced ones from madcatz will work as well, the only tracking issue I ever had was the twitching to top left when pressing fire in fps games since switching to the glide surface it has not happened since.
Both mice are in use the rat 9 for most games and the mmo for WoW.


----------



## Juris

Hi all. Just joined after buying a RAT 9 6400dpi black with red gloss trim. Got it barely used for only €50 with no marks, scratches or anything so I'm delighted. Its a beast of a mouse. The only problem is I have a clear glass desk so the RAT just doesn't track. As I was using a Logitech MX Performance mousemats weren't much of a concern. I have an ancient Lian L M-2 metal pad which is tony and some cheapo Allsop pad. At the weekend I tried it on my desk at work, just a slightly textured white laminated call centre desk and was amazed how much the tracking was improved over the pads I have.

I'm looking at the Razer Vespula due to the wrist rest and visual design but some say is good others (like the poster above) don't seem impressed at all with anything Razer mated to the RAT series. Reviews of the GLIDE 9 seem excellent but the red colour is a killer for me and may be visually distracting for me in game. The Glide 7 looks like it came from a 1980's yuppie apartment so thats out too sadly. Any ideas what the killer mat is for the RAT 9. I'm an FPS BF3 nut btw. Thanks.


----------



## jonthehack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juris*
> 
> Hi all. Just joined after buying a RAT 9 6400dpi black with red gloss trim. Got it barely used for only €50 with no marks, scratches or anything so I'm delighted. Its a beast of a mouse. The only problem is I have a clear glass desk so the RAT just doesn't track. As I was using a Logitech MX Performance mousemats weren't much of a concern. I have an ancient Lian L M-2 metal pad which is tony and some cheapo Allsop pad. At the weekend I tried it on my desk at work, just a slightly textured white laminated call centre desk and was amazed how much the tracking was improved over the pads I have.
> 
> I'm looking at the Razer Vespula due to the wrist rest and visual design but some say is good others (like the poster above) don't seem impressed at all with anything Razer mated to the RAT series. Reviews of the GLIDE 9 seem excellent but the red colour is a killer for me and may be visually distracting for me in game. The Glide 7 looks like it came from a 1980's yuppie apartment so thats out too sadly. Any ideas what the killer mat is for the RAT 9. I'm an FPS BF3 nut btw. Thanks.


Have a look at some of the Roccat Mats, I was using a Roccat Taito before I bought the Glide 9, I've had a Razer Sphex as well and didn't really rate it, so I'm inclined to agree with Skull3h's opinion on Razer.

I'll be honest, I think you should go for the Glide 9, trust me, you wont notice the colour after 5 minutes anyway and bearing in mind it costs about the same as the Razer it's much better value for money.


----------



## Snots

How does the surface hold up on the Glide 9? My MMO will be delivered this Friday. Can't wait! I'll probably order the Glide 9.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Well I think I posted that I had an MMO 7 somewhere in this thread. But either way I'm saying it now. Actually just got the RMA back yesterday, it was broken for a while.


----------



## jonthehack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snots*
> 
> How does the surface hold up on the Glide 9? My MMO will be delivered this Friday. Can't wait! I'll probably order the Glide 9.


Only been using mine a few weeks with some pretty intense gaming sessions, most mats I've had in the past usually show some sign of wear by now, this still looks like new with no scratches or marks.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snots*
> 
> Why are they still using a laser that causes all these problems in such a great mouse? Has anyone used this mouse pad with an MMO7? Does it stop the cursor problems?
> http://m.bestbuy.com/m/e/product/detail.jsp?skuId=2494238&st=Mouse%20pad%20rocket&cp=1&lp=3&pid=1218330801441


I believe they have switched the laser from a 5200 dpi to a 6400 dpi? I think a lot of the tracking problems can be attributed to how well the laser aperture seems to collect debris (like dust and hairs). I keep a q-tip on my desk all the time because it needs cleaning frequently. That's not a bad price to pay for the normally excellent operation of the mouse. I do have an issue with mine that's occurs rarely, but I think it's a wireless issue of some kind and so would not affect the wired mice. There has also been an issue with the pointer moving slightly when you lift the mouse. They modified the aperture a couple of years ago to address this issue, which improved greatly (but not perfectly). I don't know if the newer units still have the same issue or not.

It's still a great design though. It's perfect for my hand, and I love the weight. The added buttons that the MMO7 has should be sweet.


----------



## jonthehack

My MMO7 and RAT9 are both 6400 dpi and I haven't had any of the tracking problems with either.

I'm in agreement with Mergatroid over the keeping the laser aperture clean, I mean if you covered your eyes in dust and debris etc, you wouldn't be able to see much either.


----------



## Juris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonthehack*
> 
> Have a look at some of the Roccat Mats, I was using a Roccat Taito before I bought the Glide 9, I've had a Razer Sphex as well and didn't really rate it, so I'm inclined to agree with Skull3h's opinion on Razer.
> 
> I'll be honest, I think you should go for the Glide 9, trust me, you wont notice the colour after 5 minutes anyway and bearing in mind it costs about the same as the Razer it's much better value for money.


HI thanks for the reply and suggestions. I'm in Ireland and in spite of the huge gaming community here (relative to population) there are very few place to actually buy in bricks and mortar stores. I can't seem to find the GLIDE 9 anywhere but I did manage to locate a GLIDE 7 for under 20 Europes relatively locally which seems like a really good price and if it doesn't suit I might be able to bring it back. Keep seeing images of it online with both a robot image on it and one with silver base with white claw marks. Have they changed teh designs recently? How do you guys rate the 7 versus the 9. Online the 9 comes in around the 40 euro mark. I'd be willing to pay that for quality (god knows after years on consoles I need all the help I can get as it seems like I'm doing a Bodyguard in BF3 jumping into the line of bullets).


----------



## exyia

I've tried the Rocketfish or whatever from local BestBuy, the Razer Vespula, and now the CM Storm Control-RX

The Control-RX matches up perfectly well. I got fed up with the terrible wear on the Vespula - either the pad isn't very durable or the Rat7 is just too abrasive for non-cloth pads. Plus I got much better at shooters lately to where the wrist rest was hindering me anyway, I needed more room to track. But the Control-RX feels much better and probably won't show any wear

I had been toying with the idea of a new mouse, but this mousepad made me like it all over again. The mouse-pad looks cool too. Definitely recommend.


----------



## jonthehack

Hi Juris,

In the US it's marketed under the "Cyborg" brand and EU as "Mad Catz" hence the different logo on it, at least that's what I think it is lol, as the mice are the same as they have different logos as well depending on where you buy them. (Then again I used the UK Mad Catz online shop for some spare batteries for my RAT 9 and they've got a Cyborg logo on......)

I've used a Silicone mat in the past , but once I started using Aluminium theres no comparison, obviously everyone's preferences are different.

From a quality point of view, the finish the 9 is excellent and I'm a right fussy bugger for things like that.

I think the best thing to do is take your mouse along to the shop and ask them nicely if you can try your mouse on it


----------



## Snots

Are there any brick and mortar stores to actually walk in, and buy the Glide 9?


----------



## Juris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonthehack*
> 
> Hi Juris,
> 
> In the US it's marketed under the "Cyborg" brand and EU as "Mad Catz" hence the different logo on it, at least that's what I think it is lol, as the mice are the same as they have different logos as well depending on where you buy them. (Then again I used the UK Mad Catz online shop for some spare batteries for my RAT 9 and they've got a Cyborg logo on......)
> 
> I've used a Silicone mat in the past , but once I started using Aluminium theres no comparison, obviously everyone's preferences are different.
> 
> From a quality point of view, the finish the 9 is excellent and I'm a right fussy bugger for things like that.
> 
> I think the best thing to do is take your mouse along to the shop and ask them nicely if you can try your mouse on it


Cheers for the clarification, makes sense considering how many brand names the company seem to have adopted over the last few years. I've decided to try out the GLIDE 7 just because I can bring it back quite easily and a family member can pick it up for me later today. If no joy I'll drop it back and order a 9.

@Snots: I think the guys here would need to know where you live to help you find a B&M store near you. I'm getting my 7 from a retail store in Ireland so Im' positive other places stock them to see in the flesh. Where are you based?


----------



## Skull3h

Had my glide 9 for a month or so its had some heavy use and looks like new








In comparison the aluminium razer mat pitted after a few weeks so as for quality the glide wins hands down, I have not even cleaned it to often either and had no tracking problems.
The only times I had the tracking problem a quick blow seems to work







(old skool ftw).


----------



## Skull3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonthehack*
> 
> Hi Juris,
> 
> In the US it's marketed under the "Cyborg" brand and EU as "Mad Catz" hence the different logo on it, at least that's what I think it is lol, as the mice are the same as they have different logos as well depending on where you buy them.


Actually Madcatz used to be a separate firm and Saitek/Cyborg bought them out a few years ago, if anyone remembers the Madcatz panther XL joystick from back in the day another innovative control method for FPS games.
I actually still have a few of those in a cupboard somewhere.... (and the tshirt







)


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Try the Razer Goliathus, its seriously the only item from Razer I will ever buy. Very high quality and the 'Borg loves it.


----------



## Snots

Just ordered the Glide 9 from Amazon for $53.00. I sure hope it's worth it. My MMO 7 should be here Friday. The Glide next Thursday. I just want everything to track properly.


----------



## Teejay187

Im using a flat mousepad covered in carbon vinyl from deal extreme. Snipers pee their pants when I log on!


----------



## Skull3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snots*
> 
> Just ordered the Glide 9 from Amazon for $53.00. I sure hope it's worth it. My MMO 7 should be here Friday. The Glide next Thursday. I just want everything to track properly.


Well keep us posted how you get on, remember do not be afraid to ask we are all here to help each other out


----------



## Juris

Just got the GLIDE 7 and......its doesn't really glide does it. Not compared to my little Lian-Li M2 aluminium pad. There is a lot more resistance than I expected and for some reason while I know my RAT 9 has a bit of lift at the front it seems more prominent on the 7 than my other 2 crappy pads which is odd..

I haven't gamed with it yet but I'll try it for a night and then may just return it if I'm still being Dunkirked on BF3. The base is very grippy and the quality is nice but I just don't think its going to suit my needs. As another poster way back on the thread said it is a real princess and the pea pad in that any speck of material, in my case a salt granule, under the pad gets magnified and appears like a speed bump which may be a killer for some. Still, live and learn, and return, no loss.

Edit: Just a little update on my thoughts on the 7. The force required to make the cursor move initially appears to be quite high so if your the kind of gamer who makes a lot of starts and stops you might find the start force applied causes you to overshoot when your looking to stop moving. I think for sniping this could lead to your brains ending up taking a vacation from your skull rather than the other guy which is not positive.

I was wondering from the GLIDE 9 users would you call it a fast pad. The review on this site states

"The friction is higher so you will feel more drag as the mouse moves over it. In fact the speed of the G.L.I.D.E. 9 is probably one of the slowest hard mats available"

Is this true. I'm looking for ice skate not roller skate in a mousepad and was hoping there would be little or no resistance and a good turn of speed. Any opinions. Cheers guys.


----------



## Skull3h

Well I have the sensitivity high for FPS games so find I move my hand very little the resistance feels fine, when using the mmo7 in WoW I have it set lower and move a lot more but feels fine.
Though at the end of the day it's personal choice how anything feels...


----------



## Skull3h

also I have replaced the standard feet....


----------



## Juris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skull3h*
> 
> also I have replaced the standard feet....


How do you replace the feet and with what. Does it really make a nice difference?


----------



## Skull3h

quite easily got mine from amazon and they needed it they were worn


----------



## Snots

Thanks I'll do that. I'll also post pics when the mouse and pad arrive.


----------



## louien0214

i got my new RAT 5 yesterday.... and its AWESOME! guys do you have a profile pack of CROSSFIRE like double jump and bunny hop. thanks!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louien0214*
> 
> i got my new RAT 5 yesterday.... and its AWESOME! guys do you have a profile pack of CROSSFIRE like double jump and bunny hop. thanks!


Just make your own.


----------



## louien0214

sorry but i have no idea on creating one ... LOL


----------



## jonthehack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skull3h*
> 
> Actually Madcatz used to be a separate firm and Saitek/Cyborg bought them out a few years ago, if anyone remembers the Madcatz panther XL joystick from back in the day another innovative control method for FPS games.
> I actually still have a few of those in a cupboard somewhere.... (and the tshirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I used to use the Panther when I played Mechwarrior 2/3







(hated 4 when M$ totally ruined it)


----------



## Skull3h

Used my pantherxl for quake 1/2/3


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louien0214*
> 
> sorry but i have no idea on creating one ... LOL


Not the same exact mouse, but it's the same essential software.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louien0214*
> 
> sorry but i have no idea on creating one ... LOL


RTFM

Just saying.


----------



## louien0214

anyway guys thanks... i'll try my best to create...


----------



## mgrande465

My RAT 9 arrived! Can't get a photo at the moment, I'm away in the city. I'll get one as soon as possible


----------



## jonthehack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> My RAT 9 arrived! Can't get a photo at the moment, I'm away in the city. I'll get one as soon as possible


----------



## Snots

Hi all, just got my new Glossy Black MMO 7, and was wondering how I can program button 2 to zomm in on the screen. Normally in Mac OSX you would hold down the control key while spinning the scroll wheel to zoom in, and out. No matter what I do though, I can't get it to work. Mouse seems really solid so far. I love it.


----------



## Snots

Hi, Well I just got my new Rat MMO7 Glossy Black, and really like it so far! I tried to program something simple like Zooming the screen in OSX ( Control and Scroll wheel). no success so far. I did get the Volume working with the thumb wheel though. Can you have it launch an app with the press of a button? I did get the Option click to work, that gets rid of all open windows. The mouse seems very solid, and well built. I also ordered the Glide 9 Aluminum mouse mat. That comes next week. So far have not had any problems with the mouse acting strangely. Love the lighting. Tried to get the 3D view in Lightwave to move using button 2, and no dice. Best I can get is it moves, but after releasing the button, I can't get it to move again for like 7 seconds. It's like it get's paused or something. it's a simple command of just holding the option key, and pressing the left mouse key. Should work. I downloaded the Diablo3 profile, and that works fine. It seems to have trouble with anything that has multiple keystroke commands. Any tips on programming it would be great! Are there any tutorials about programming on the web other than their ST MMO7 Tutorial? Thanks. Here are some pics&#8230;..

http://s46.photobucket.com/user/2001as/media/IMGP3601.jpg.html

http://s46.photobucket.com/user/2001as/media/IMGP3596.jpg.html

http://s46.photobucket.com/user/2001as/media/IMGP3595.jpg.html

http://s46.photobucket.com/user/2001as/media/IMGP3592.jpg.html

http://s46.photobucket.com/user/2001as/media/IMGP3591.jpg.html

http://s46.photobucket.com/user/2001as/media/IMGP3589.jpg.html


----------



## Snots

Ok, I finally got it programmed for all the functions in Lightwave. Works great! Then I added a profile I got from Mad Catz site that is setup for Diablo. Now both my Lightwave and Diablo Profiles are on Mode one. Is there anyway to move one profile to Mode two so I can use the mode switch on the mouse to switch between them?


----------



## diNovoM

I don't know of any easy way. If you still like to and happen to do it often you might: make an equal profile in mode2, open both profiles in notepad++ f.e, compare them and change it - you may just need to change mode1 to mode2. Yet i just use the modes in one game and different profiles for each games. Every game loads it's profile automatically with cyborg auto profiler.


----------



## Juris

@Snots. Beautiful shots Snots







Can I just ask what keyboard that is. It looks like a work of art.


----------



## Snots

Hi there. Thats a Moshi Backlit keyboard. I just love it! Loving this mouse as well. Got it all programmed for Lightwave 3D! Have about 10 functions mapped. Wish I could figure out how to take either Diablo, or Lightwave off mode 1, and move one to mode 2 so I can use the mode switch.


----------



## mgrande465

Got back from the city, finally got a photo, sorry if the photo isn't good quality, I used my Macbook camera, Add me to the list!


----------



## Skull3h

Your Glide 9 is going to look nice with that setup Snots


----------



## Snots

Thanks. Figured I'd pull out all the stops. So far I'm really liking the mouse. Probably the best mouse I've ever used. Really can't understand why so many people have problems with buttons failing or falling off. It really feels pretty bullet proof with any kind of in handling. People must throwing these at walls or something.


----------



## Skull3h

Well had my original mmo7 and rat 9 for a while now, both of them are reboxed as spares as now I have a red rat 9 and a gloss black mmo7 as mains (it's nice to have a backup in case).
Never found any part to cause me concern though I never throw them at the wall








Unlike when I used Razer mice which always failed me in the end, glad I switched to these mice solid feel and adjustable to my small hands is always good









The glide 9 is also better than the razer aluminium mat seems to not mark as much and be as reliable as the mice, I am also using a strike 7 keyboard which is a very nice addition to my setup, and the freq 5 headset which completes the madcatz family


----------



## Skull3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snots*
> 
> Hi there. Thats a Moshi Backlit keyboard. I just love it! Loving this mouse as well. Got it all programmed for Lightwave 3D! Have about 10 functions mapped. Wish I could figure out how to take either Diablo, or Lightwave off mode 1, and move one to mode 2 so I can use the mode switch.


Right I am not a huge expert on this but I think the problem you are having is because you cannot bind another profile within a profile to switch them using the mode function.
What I think may work is using the lightwave profile loaded switch to mode 2 and manually bind the diablo keys on that mode, then when using the lightwave profile go into diablo and use mode 2 for control.

Hope that makes sense/works


----------



## Snots

Seeing how I'm really new to these mice I'm not sure how you manually bind one to mode 2. Can you explain how this is done? Right now I have to profiles that were created on mode 1 I guess. I tried taking Lightwaves, clicking on mode2, and switching each setting from fallback to programmed., but it then just reverts back.


----------



## Snots

I simply don't understand how the mode switch works. How do you switch profiles? How do you assign a profile to a certain mode? I don't get it? Does anyone actually use this feature? If so, please explain how you set this up?


----------



## mgrande465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snots*
> 
> I simply don't understand how the mode switch works. How do you switch profiles? How do you assign a profile to a certain mode? I don't get it? Does anyone actually use this feature? If so, please explain how you set this up?


The mode button is basically different profiles in the parent profile. you can change the buttons in the profile switcher on your computer or in the driver program. then you select the color / child profile to change the buttons in that profile. I use this for different games for example, I play different FPS games so I have a parent profile for that and in that profile I have 3 child profiles, one for Battlefield 3, one for COD BO2 and one for MW3. To change Child profiles click the little button next to your left click button, it should change color which means you changed profiles and you change parent profiles through the profile switcher or the drivers. Get it? if you dont i will try to simplify it and add screenshots.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Snots

That helps. Thanks.


----------



## Juris

Anyone used the Razer Scarab and in particular the Battlefield 3 Limited Edition pad. Been offered one with the Razer Imperator mouse (which I'll probably sell as its new & I have the Rat 9) for €55 total. Is it a slick mat. Any opinions welcome. Thanks guys.


----------



## Snots

I bought a Glide 9 for my new MMO7. I love the combo! Great feel. The Glide 9 is the best mat I ever used.Tracking is absolutely flawless!
http://s46.photobucket.com/user/2001as/media/photo-1.jpg.html


----------



## jonthehack

Snap! (well sort of lol)

The hub in the background is a Roccat Apuri if anyone's interested, it's powered and also comes with a Detachable "Bungee" to support the mouse cord.

I was using the bungee with my MMO7 before I changed to the RAT 9 on my desktop PC, only downside is it's illuminated blue, but then I also have a Razer Nostromo so it doesn't look too out of place.

I already had a black mouse mat on my desk which was larger than the Glide so it's not a special version or anything, the Glide sits on top to keep with the black/red theme of the RAT









Keyboard is a CM Storm Trigger with Cherry MX Blacks


----------



## mgrande465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snots*
> 
> That helps. Thanks.


No problem!


----------



## Snots

Looks sharp! How long have you had the Glide. I'm really hoping this thing has up.


----------



## iEATu

How are you guys liking the new Mad Catz labeled versions of the these mice? Because the price of the original ones went way up and now what looks like these cheaper plastic versions are at a normal price.


----------



## Winrahr

I RMA'd my Cyborg labelled RAT9 and got back a Mad Catz labelled RAT9 and found no degradation in quality. The packaging is a lot less extravagant though. I no longer get a metal box for my spare parts.


----------



## iEATu

How do you use the custom parts? Do they make the mouse feel less balanced or bad quality? I think I would extend the palm rest out more.


----------



## Samurai707

Hey all, I've been using my RAT 7 for some time now, and I've noticed that occasionally I'll have an issue with the tracking... I want to assume it's my mat I'm using, which is the GTX 590 Classified mat that came with the GPU... Would it be in my interests to ditch the mat and grab a glide?


----------



## iEATu

Why don't you try it on a regular desk surface? I see that your mouse pad is rough and black, and it looks like it has varying gray colors which would be good for tracking.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826995082


----------



## jonthehack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> How do you use the custom parts? Do they make the mouse feel less balanced or bad quality? I think I would extend the palm rest out more.


The only thing I have an issue with is that the Rubber Palm/Side Panel are Matt Black and my RAT 9 is Gloss Black, I have the palm extended a fair way and can't honestly say I've had any balance issues.

If anyone from either Mad Catz/Saitek/Cyborg is looking at this thread, can you sell the rubber parts as spares and I'll stick them on the glossy ones myself, or even better, ship it with all the parts matching the finish on the mouse!


----------



## jonthehack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Hey all, I've been using my RAT 7 for some time now, and I've noticed that occasionally I'll have an issue with the tracking... I want to assume it's my mat I'm using, which is the GTX 590 Classified mat that came with the GPU... Would it be in my interests to ditch the mat and grab a glide?


5600 or 6400 DPI?, could try cleaning the sensor first.

Regarding the Glide, it all depends on how much you want to invest in a mouse mat, the Glide 9 might appear expensive, but then it's aluminium compared to either cloth or plastic.

Try cleaning the sensor with a Q-Tip/Cotton Bud depending on where you live, if that doesn't fix the tracking then you can start looking at the mat being the suspect.


----------



## jonthehack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snots*
> 
> Looks sharp! How long have you had the Glide. I'm really hoping this thing has up.


Had mine just over a month, best mouse mat I've ever had


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey all,

I currently have a Razer Mamba and I want another mouse, I'm into mmo's (Guild Wars 2 and Swtor atm) and was thinking of getting the MMO 7 in white it looks badass and goes great with my build.

Should I go for it or should I get the RAT 7? thx


----------



## mgrande465

Just a quick question, what is the best surface and color for the RAT 9? At the moment I am using it on my wood desk and it is white. (problem is when I was younger i made models and there is super glue and bumps everywhere on my desk now







)


----------



## Snots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonthehack*
> 
> Had mine just over a month, best mouse mat I've ever had


Ya, I really like mine so far. Coming from a cloth mat, I am loving how friction free this thing is. I also think this mouse is great. I do professional 3d modeling, and animation so I wanted to be able to map a lot of tools to buttons, so I don't have to waste time searching out key strokes. So far I'm really impressed! It has improved my work flow greatly. Also, I think this is just about the best tracking mouse I have ever had the pleasure of using. I do a lot of precision work, and need precise tracking, this mat mouse combo is it so far. Coming with a two year warranty, I'm really confused why people complain so much. I'm guessing they must be bashing these things up pretty good. I've used a wide range of mice in my work, and the build quality of this one seems excellent compared to others. Coming from a design stand point. I don't think anything can touch it. Gave it a work out in Diablo 3 with my Wizard who pumps out 174000 DPS, and didn't have one hiccup!


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonthehack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> How do you use the custom parts? Do they make the mouse feel less balanced or bad quality? I think I would extend the palm rest out more.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I have an issue with is that the Rubber Palm/Side Panel are Matt Black and my RAT 9 is Gloss Black, I have the palm extended a fair way and can't honestly say I've had any balance issues.
> 
> If anyone from either Mad Catz/Saitek/Cyborg is looking at this thread, can you sell the rubber parts as spares and I'll stick them on the glossy ones myself, or even better, ship it with all the parts matching the finish on the mouse!
Click to expand...

Thanks. For me at least I don't think I would be bothered by glossy since I like my glossy mouse that I have now. I feel like I sweat more on matte mice. And there's too much feel to them.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> How are you guys liking the new Mad Catz labeled versions of the these mice? Because the price of the original ones went way up and now what looks like these cheaper plastic versions are at a normal price.


What's "cheaper plastic" about the new ones? All the reviews I have seen show only minor differences, with the same metal and plastic pieces the originals have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> How do you use the custom parts? Do they make the mouse feel less balanced or bad quality? I think I would extend the palm rest out more.


That's really sort of a personal choice. Since I use the claw grip, I put the palm rest all the way in. I don't use the side piece that has the pinky rest, but rather the one with the rubberized coating (same with the palm rest). That's the great thing about this mouse, it has enough pieces to make it pretty comfy for everyone. Lots of companies seem to be trying to copy this now, although I'm not sure who started it to begin with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Hey all, I've been using my RAT 7 for some time now, and I've noticed that occasionally I'll have an issue with the tracking... I want to assume it's my mat I'm using, which is the GTX 590 Classified mat that came with the GPU... Would it be in my interests to ditch the mat and grab a glide?


Have you tried keeping a q-tip on your desk, and whenever a tracking problem shows up just stick the q-tip in there and give it a few twirls. Works for me 90% of time.


----------



## yancyv8

Just got my white mmo7 for my hackintosh







My desk is a lil messy lol

I really like it but does anyone have any issues with it being kinda slippery cuz your hand sweats? I've never had this problem with any other mouse but it doesn't really bother me. Just for convo. And the left and right click also feel kinda flimsy but thats just me.

Sorry for my $0.02. XD


----------



## Gabriel Ruan

Why is it said that build quality has lessened, on mice labelled Mad Catz?


----------



## mgrande465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabriel Ruan*
> 
> Why is it said that build quality has lessened, on mice labelled Mad Catz?


It hasn't.. I have a mad catz RAT 9 and it is working and feels awesome!


----------



## Snots

Same here. My new MMO7's quality seems top notch. Even the packaging is first rate. On the Glide 9 mat the performance is absolutely outstanding! Don't know how I lived without it!


----------



## Skull3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snots*
> 
> Same here. My new MMO7's quality seems top notch. Even the packaging is first rate. On the Glide 9 mat the performance is absolutely outstanding! Don't know how I lived without it!


Hate to say this but told you so!!


----------



## Snots

And you were right! Here's one of my latest 3d renderings made using this mouse, and mat. Total control. Love it!

http://s46.photobucket.com/user/2001as/media/FinalAmp101.jpg.html


----------



## Skull3h

I have no idea what it is but it looks nice


----------



## Snots

LOL. It's a high End Tube Power Amplifier.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Have you tried keeping a q-tip on your desk, and whenever a tracking problem shows up just stick the q-tip in there and give it a few twirls. Works for me 90% of time.


That's not a bad idea... I'll definitely try that out if it happens again...
I moved the mouse off my pad to my Ikea desk top... seems like my issue has vanished, however, i'll have to game all day to determine that for sure


----------



## JottaD

My new RAT 7


----------



## Panther Al

Had one of these mice for over a year now and love it - going to get a second for my other machine here soon as well, just need to get a new rubber palm rest for this one.



But is what I am hearing correct: they don't come with a box for the extra bits anymore?


----------



## Juris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Had one of these mice for over a year now and love it - going to get a second for my other machine here soon as well, just need to get a new rubber palm rest for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> But is what I am hearing correct: they don't come with a box for the extra bits anymore?


Thats true. They do have foam packaging which has cutouts for the extra bits but the tin is gone. I store my extra bits in the zipup bag that came with my Logitech VX Nano mouse.

You can see the foam insert in JottaD's 3rd photo above.


----------



## Panther Al

Well crud. Thats cheap. But at least the above threads tell me they hadn't cheaped out on quality, this has to be about the best mouse I have owned, ever. At any rate, figured I would join the club.


----------



## diNovoM

Didn't anyone try Cyborg Auto Profiler 3.1.6. without Visual Studio / Vb Power Pack installed? I just had a discussion yesterday with the developer after which he released 3.1.7. Btw. anyone else used the included autoupdate and resulted in the old exe renamed and new one not downloaded?


----------



## Snots

Well, so far I have had my Rat MMO7, and Glide9 mat for one week, and absolutely love them. The Rat MMO7 is the best mouse I have ever used! So far not one issue! Anyone put off by issues other people have written about, I say go for it! This is running on a Mac Pro desktop 12core to boot! I feel the build quality is first rate! The Glide9 is a wonderful mat for the Rat mice. Tracking is flawless, and the mouse glides across the mat as if floating on air, with just the right amount of resistance. A well engineered system.


----------



## DrClaw

could someone please help me out
the software editor wont open

i try open profile editor and it tells me this, heres picture, basically says Smarttechnology.exe has stopped working

http://imageshack.us/f/844/rat7d.jpg/

heres the full error report, if that matters
Description:
Stopped working

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: SmartTechnology.exe
Application Version: 7.0.27.13
Application Timestamp: 516d7da1
Fault Module Name: KERNELBASE.dll
Fault Module Version: 6.1.7601.18015
Fault Module Timestamp: 50b8479b
Exception Code: e0434f4d
Exception Offset: 0000000000009e5d

i have attempted to uninstall it from device manager, uninstalled from windows-temp folder and reinstalled it all, still couldnt get it to work.
if anyone has had this issue or knows how to solve it, please let me know


----------



## Lightning Whale

the best thing to do would be to reinstall the software


----------



## iEATu

Is this the fir
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrClaw*
> 
> could someone please help me out
> the software editor wont open
> 
> i try open profile editor and it tells me this, heres picture, basically says Smarttechnology.exe has stopped working
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/844/rat7d.jpg/
> 
> heres the full error report, if that matters
> Description:
> Stopped working
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: SmartTechnology.exe
> Application Version: 7.0.27.13
> Application Timestamp: 516d7da1
> Fault Module Name: KERNELBASE.dll
> Fault Module Version: 6.1.7601.18015
> Fault Module Timestamp: 50b8479b
> Exception Code: e0434f4d
> Exception Offset: 0000000000009e5d
> 
> i have attempted to uninstall it from device manager, uninstalled from windows-temp folder and reinstalled it all, still couldnt get it to work.
> if anyone has had this issue or knows how to solve it, please let me know


is this te first time you used the program?


----------



## Skull3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrClaw*
> 
> could someone please help me out
> the software editor wont open
> 
> i try open profile editor and it tells me this, heres picture, basically says Smarttechnology.exe has stopped working
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/844/rat7d.jpg/
> 
> heres the full error report, if that matters
> Description:
> Stopped working
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: SmartTechnology.exe
> Application Version: 7.0.27.13
> Application Timestamp: 516d7da1
> Fault Module Name: KERNELBASE.dll
> Fault Module Version: 6.1.7601.18015
> Fault Module Timestamp: 50b8479b
> Exception Code: e0434f4d
> Exception Offset: 0000000000009e5d
> 
> i have attempted to uninstall it from device manager, uninstalled from windows-temp folder and reinstalled it all, still couldnt get it to work.
> if anyone has had this issue or knows how to solve it, please let me know


This is not the mouse software this is a known windows problem that occurs on multiple programs (do a google search on kernel.dll)
one thing to try would be

Log in as a different User. rename the problem profile. Log in as the original user again. A new profile will get created. If the crash is gone, copy your over your user data from the corrupted one.
If it does not solve the issue. Repeat steps with default folder too. This is the template profile, when creating new profiles.

A new profile may or may not fix your issue but it is a windows problem rather than the mouse software.


----------



## exyia

I have to say, regardless of how many might call this mouse cheap in quality, bad sensor, etc - I can't bring myself to go to anything else. I keep wondering if ___ mouse will fit me once I'm home (even if I'm holding it at the store), and I just tell myself I don't need to deal with that problem

that said, I want an MMO version for all the extra buttons - but I don't want that ugly orange and I'm afraid the new black "gloss" is that fingerprint-showing gloss like on phones; I'm very happy with the coating on the standard versions as grime comes off very easily and still looks relatively new

anyone want to provide any input? maybe I'll just stick with the original


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrClaw*
> 
> could someone please help me out
> the software editor wont open
> 
> i try open profile editor and it tells me this, heres picture, basically says Smarttechnology.exe has stopped working
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/844/rat7d.jpg/
> 
> heres the full error report, if that matters
> Description:
> Stopped working
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: SmartTechnology.exe
> Application Version: 7.0.27.13
> Application Timestamp: 516d7da1
> Fault Module Name: KERNELBASE.dll
> Fault Module Version: 6.1.7601.18015
> Fault Module Timestamp: 50b8479b
> Exception Code: e0434f4d
> Exception Offset: 0000000000009e5d
> 
> i have attempted to uninstall it from device manager, uninstalled from windows-temp folder and reinstalled it all, still couldnt get it to work.
> if anyone has had this issue or knows how to solve it, please let me know


If you had it working at one point, restore your system to before it stopped working. If it stopped working three days ago, then restore the system to four days ago. (Windows 7) : Start Menu> All Programs> Accessories> System Tools> System Restore.

If it works, make sure you keep an eye on anything you do (like updates or app installs) to try and pin down what caused it to stop working.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I have to say, regardless of how many might call this mouse cheap in quality, bad sensor, etc - I can't bring myself to go to anything else. I keep wondering if ___ mouse will fit me once I'm home (even if I'm holding it at the store), and I just tell myself I don't need to deal with that problem
> 
> that said, I want an MMO version for all the extra buttons - but I don't want that ugly orange and I'm afraid the new black "gloss" is that fingerprint-showing gloss like on phones; I'm very happy with the coating on the standard versions as grime comes off very easily and still looks relatively new
> 
> anyone want to provide any input? maybe I'll just stick with the original


Agree with everything you sad except one thing. Personally, speaking for myself, I wouldn't let colour dictate to me what product I purchase. If I want a particular product because of function and design, I wouldn't pass it by just because it doesn't come in the colour of my choice.

Personally, I really like the matte colour of the original design as well. However, if this mouse was only available in funky orange at the time, I likely would have bought it in spite of the colour.


----------



## Gabriel Ruan

Speaking of color, do the white ones yellow?


----------



## DrClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skull3h*
> 
> This is not the mouse software this is a known windows problem that occurs on multiple programs (do a google search on kernel.dll)
> one thing to try would be
> 
> Log in as a different User. rename the problem profile. Log in as the original user again. A new profile will get created. If the crash is gone, copy your over your user data from the corrupted one.
> If it does not solve the issue. Repeat steps with default folder too. This is the template profile, when creating new profiles.
> 
> A new profile may or may not fix your issue but it is a windows problem rather than the mouse software.


thanks i tried renaming it, not working, i think it is a windows prob as youve said, i just cant afford to reboot it at this point, too much work on my pc now ;(

i tried rename in different user,
i couldnt tell what was the profile so i deleted eveyrthing in there and downloaded a profile that is for cs5 off of cyborg gaming.com
anyway i renamed that one and logged off, logged in to my main account and it still didnt work
tried uninstall again and reinstall
did the same thing with other profile and it didnt work either

i found something strange though in my device manager

called code 31, only four of them have this error, hence they are light up with the yellow sign, some kind of warning

heres pic
http://imageshack.us/f/189/code31errororsomethingi.png/

i tried uninstall those drivers, even the ones without the yellow sign, mouse obviously didnt work after
so i took it out, plugged it back in where windows installed the basics for it
then ran the installation for the drivers
still got those warnings again in device manager....


----------



## nwstud31

I got the M.M.O. 7 off of newegg a couple weeks ago after they dropped the price by $50. I've been in the market for a new mouse for about 2 months now and the ones I've taken for a test drive are the Logitech G600 & G700, Corsair M95, Genius Gila, and this one. I really wanted to love this mouse but I ended up having to return it. The mouse is just too damn wide and uncomfortable to hold in the hand for extended period of time. It's probably the size of my hand which is medium sized and this mouse seems built for people with larger hands. I've used the Logitech G5 for the past 6 years so I've grown accustomed to the shape and feel of that mouse, so of course anything new is going to be a dramatic change. I'm a flat-finger gripper and this mouse does not work for that type of grip. No matter what I did or how much I customized it, I could never get a good grip on the mouse. I thought I found a position that was somewhat comfortable and spent a few hours gaming with it and ended up with my hand cramping.

I loved the build quality of this mouse, the feel of it, the button lay-out, the customization options and the software.....it was all great. I didn't get to mess around with the ActionLock feature because I don't play FPS games but I did love the thumb d-pad/aim button. I wish more mice had a thumb button like that! I would say if you're a palm gripper or have relatively large hands then you should get this mouse. For me, If it had been about a 1/2" to 1" narrower, I would have kept it but as it stands, my search continues.


----------



## diNovoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skull3h*
> 
> This is not the mouse software this is a known windows problem that occurs on multiple programs (do a google search on kernel.dll)
> one thing to try would be
> 
> Log in as a different User. rename the problem profile. Log in as the original user again. A new profile will get created. If the crash is gone, copy your over your user data from the corrupted one.
> If it does not solve the issue. Repeat steps with default folder too. This is the template profile, when creating new profiles.
> 
> A new profile may or may not fix your issue but it is a windows problem rather than the mouse software.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrClaw*
> 
> i tried rename in different user,
> i couldnt tell what was the profile so i deleted eveyrthing in there and downloaded a profile that is for cs5 off of cyborg gaming.com
> anyway i renamed that one and logged off, logged in to my main account and it still didnt work
> tried uninstall again and reinstall
> did the same thing with other profile and it didnt work either


Wait - it might be just bad written - but what Skull3h means is rename the windows user profile (C:\Users\*****) . And your post seems to be about the cyborg profiles (C:\Users\Public\Documents\SmartTechnology Profiles).


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwstud31*
> 
> I got the M.M.O. 7 off of newegg a couple weeks ago after they dropped the price by $50. I've been in the market for a new mouse for about 2 months now and the ones I've taken for a test drive are the Logitech G600 & G700, Corsair M95, Genius Gila, and this one. I really wanted to love this mouse but I ended up having to return it. The mouse is just too damn wide and uncomfortable to hold in the hand for extended period of time. It's probably the size of my hand which is medium sized and this mouse seems built for people with larger hands. I've used the Logitech G5 for the past 6 years so I've grown accustomed to the shape and feel of that mouse, so of course anything new is going to be a dramatic change. I'm a flat-finger gripper and this mouse does not work for that type of grip. No matter what I did or how much I customized it, I could never get a good grip on the mouse. I thought I found a position that was somewhat comfortable and spent a few hours gaming with it and ended up with my hand cramping.
> 
> I loved the build quality of this mouse, the feel of it, the button lay-out, the customization options and the software.....it was all great. I didn't get to mess around with the ActionLock feature because I don't play FPS games but I did love the thumb d-pad/aim button. I wish more mice had a thumb button like that! I would say if you're a palm gripper or have relatively large hands then you should get this mouse. For me, If it had been about a 1/2" to 1" narrower, I would have kept it but as it stands, my search continues.


It's all about the person. Some mice just don't work for some people. I actually sold my rat, as it got too small.


----------



## nwstud31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It's all about the person. Some mice just don't work for some people. I actually sold my rat, as it got too small.


Oh, I think the mouse is definitely small too...in terms of the length and height anyways. Just wish it wasn't as wide. And I agree with you, everyone is different and to each their own.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diNovoM*
> 
> Wait - it might be just bad written - but what Skull3h means is rename the windows user profile (C:\Users\*****) . And your post seems to be about the cyborg profiles (C:\Users\Public\Documents\SmartTechnology Profiles).


If he's not willing to reboot his PC, personally I don't really see the point in trying to help him. The number one step when troubleshooting a driver hiccup like this, especially after a fresh driver install, is to reboot the PC. It's a simple step that could correct the problem. There's no guarantee, but there's no point doing an excessive amount of troubleshooting when it's possible a simple reboot could fix the issue.

Why would anyone have so much unsaved work on their computer? It should be constantly saved as it is being worked on so that a power dip or spike, brownout or complete failure, will not result in the loss of important work.

There's nothing you can do on a computer that can't be saved for resumption after a reboot.

How would it feel to do hours of trying to correct an issue just to discover after rebooting the problem is solved? You know what they say about businesses? "Location, location, location", well with computers it's "Reboot, reboot, reboot".


----------



## diNovoM

True, it often helps. And depending on the rest of the hardware (fast proc, mainboard and ssd) a restart today normally doesn't take longer than 30 sec. But we don't know what he is running, maybe a slow pc (while the screen doesn't seem to have a web-server running nor any other software that really needs to be run without break). And restarting isn't direct find-out and addressing of problems, you know that ms joke?
Quote:


> There were three engineers in a car; an electrical engineer, a chemical engineer, and a Microsoft engineer.
> Suddenly, the car stops running and they pull off to the side of the road wondering what could be wrong.
> The electrical engineer suggests stripping down the electronics of the car and trying to trace where a fault may have occurred.
> The chemical engineer, not knowing much about cars, suggests maybe the fuel is becoming emulsified and getting blocked somewhere.
> The Microsoft engineer, not knowing much about anything, came up with a suggestion. "Why don't we close all the windows, get out, get back in, and open all the windows and see if it works?"


Yet i am even not sure if "i just cant afford to reboot it at this point" really ment not beeing able to reboot the pc (but format/reinstall windows). Also "thanks i tried renaming it, not working" could have ment that he really tried renaming the windows use profile. That's the reason why i asked in first place.

Btw. on that device management error, i guess best bet would be a look into event viewer - admin messages.


----------



## DrClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> If he's not willing to reboot his PC, personally I don't really see the point in trying to help him. The number one step when troubleshooting a driver hiccup like this, especially after a fresh driver install, is to reboot the PC. It's a simple step that could correct the problem. There's no guarantee, but there's no point doing an excessive amount of troubleshooting when it's possible a simple reboot could fix the issue.
> 
> Why would anyone have so much unsaved work on their computer? It should be constantly saved as it is being worked on so that a power dip or spike, brownout or complete failure, will not result in the loss of important work.
> 
> There's nothing you can do on a computer that can't be saved for resumption after a reboot.
> 
> How would it feel to do hours of trying to correct an issue just to discover after rebooting the problem is solved? You know what they say about businesses? "Location, location, location", well with computers it's "Reboot, reboot, reboot".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diNovoM*
> 
> @ Mergatroid
> *im not willing to do a reboot at this point because i have ssds and ive already rebooted them for driver issues in the past
> twice so far and its not healthy to do so with SSDs.*
> 
> Wait - it might be just bad written - but what Skull3h means is rename the windows user profile (C:\Users\*****) . And your post seems to be about the cyborg profiles (C:\Users\Public\Documents\SmartTechnology Profiles).


i tried, doesnt let me rename the user folder because its got a lock on it so to speak, on the folder itself,
cant be renamed
i am administrator on there though so im not sure

i have a good pc though, its i7 3770k 8 gb ram and some ssds thats it
so i dont see why its not working now ;[
i havent used the editor in months so who knows
heck i even used a g500 for install the first time and got rid of that and used the rat 7 and the editor worked at the time

i never felt i had to use the editor until now, playing some fps games i noticed my mouse tend to jump, thought maybe it was the wire, read soemwhere to turn off precision something in the editor and now the profile editor doesnt work....

edit*
well i checked the event viewer and found this

Faulting application name: SmartTechnology.exe, version: 7.0.27.13, time stamp: 0x516d7da1
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.1.7601.18015, time stamp: 0x50b8479b
Exception code: 0xe0434f4d
Fault offset: 0x0000000000009e5d
Faulting process id: 0x%9
Faulting application start time: 0x%10
Faulting application path: %11
Faulting module path: %12
Report Id: %13

if that means anything, i know you asked about it, figured id post the error then

now i just want to say, this mouse has been great, despite the microsoft jargon i have to deal with
all that bothered me was the mouse skip during fps gaming, i looked into that and well, supposedly that can be fixed by turning an option thats ticked off in the editor, i cant remember what that is now, since ive been chasing for a solution to let me use the editor

other than that, it is a fine piece of ergonomics

and i aint gonna reboot my pc since ive done that twice with my ssds, not a good idea


----------



## diNovoM

Okay, on renaming, did you search a bit? Easily found http://windowsxp.mvps.org/userpath.htm resp. http://www.fixya.com/support/r463850-rename_or_move_user_profile_folder to verifiy it's for Vista/7 too. You could also use a live-boot-system.

Anyway you also said "i tried rename in different user" doesn't that already mean you used/created another user profile? And the problems still exist there? Then it might be default profile.

Also did you check event viewer? if unsure what it is/how to start/use google like "start/use windows (*you version name here*) event viewer" Anything else beside that ddl SmartTechnology.exe/ KERNELBASE.dll error?

Btw. what the hell .... restarting is bad for ssds? because? The only thing hurting ssds is writing. But todays ssds use wear leaving so they live several years depending how you use them. Anyway. Just deactivate hybrid mode, set swap file on ssd to 16MB, create some ramdisk for a larger/usual swap file and the amount of data you write on an ssd during restart is less than using windows half an hour.


----------



## Skull3h

[quote and i aint gonna reboot my pc since ive done that twice with my ssds, not a good idea







[/quote]

Rebooted my new pc more than that the first day I had it (it has 2 ssds and thats it) , unfortunately unless you reboot you will have these errors as windows needs to reboot to make the drivers work it also needs to reboot for security updates etc....


----------



## guitarmafia

Oh S**t ...ryt nw i am feeling like i have been living under a rock...i bought R.A.T 9 about 1.5 years back,,and i have been searching for a R.A.T. 9 community ever since and i never realized there was one ryt here..
Anyways... hello guyz...


----------



## guitarmafia

here is mine...


----------



## ZuesL

Hey everyone.

The right click on my RAT 7 has just become too sensitive and it seems like a somewhat common issue. I've had the mouse since October 2010 and think it's about time I got another mouse.

I'm tempted to pick up the MMO 7, but I'm having doubts about how long it'll last. I'd've liked for my RAT 7 to have lasted a bit longer, but I guess 2 and half years is pretty fair. Am I likely to see the same out of an MMO 7, or should I go with a different mouse? Also, how is the glossy coating on the mice. Is it a fingerprint-magnet?

Thanks =D


----------



## Snots

I have a glossy MMO, and I think the build quality is excellent. As far as finger prints, yes they show up in certain light, but it cleans up easily. I usually wipe mine down everyday. Suppose you could wear a rubber glove LOL!


----------



## SolarNova

I have finaly bought my MMO 7.

I havnt plugged it in and used it yet as im waiting on the GLIDE 9 to be delivered b4 i do.

One question though.

The thumb side panel, where the screw is that can be used to slightly adjust the jut out angle, has a plastic/rubber cap on it now. Just wondering if every elses has the same ?
You think they added it to stop people from adjusting the thumb panel ? I know the MMO 7 isnt suposed to come with that feature but i do know that others in the past have got at least a slight amount of adjustment from it. And tbh it would fit my hand a little better if it was angled out further.

Pics will come once i get my GLIDE 9


----------



## malmental

my RAT 7 is trippin' and it's so irritating..
it does this random lock and freeze for 3 seconds or so right in the middle of mouse movements.

I filled out a ticket on the web-site but not sure how the response and support work over there.
hope to hear something about it soon.

in the meantime I found a refurbished RAT 3 on eBay for $32 shipped and grabbed it for now.
might have it today or definitely tomorrow.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarmafia*
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine...


hope that mousepad works out for you

that was my second mousepad I tried. both that and the rocketfish (the one local bestbuy always sells) didn't last too long under my Rat7 - maybe my feet are too worn, but it really wore out the finish on both of them quickly

that's when I gave up on hard mousepads and finally tried a cloth. happier now, even though I prefer the idea of spending ~35 on a solid finished product rather than a flappy microfiber cloth


----------



## rammyindia

Hi. I got my MMO 7 the other day and tried running it on my octa 2.8 mac pro running 10.6.8 snow leopard and .62 Mad Catz software The mouse on connection and running as generic mouse performs well. The mouse is recognised by the editor but the profile dosen't gets activated for the system on clicking the Profile button and though the status bar Mad Catz icon shows the MMO connected denoting it as 'D', the Open editor button and Open profile button don't perform their actions.
I have tried the .60 nd the .45 build of the Mac Mad catz software with deleating all tge internal mad catz files everytime on uninstall but without solution.
Please guide to solution as i really look forward to using this otherwise awesome gear.


----------



## rammyindia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> I have finaly bought my MMO 7.
> 
> IThe thumb side panel, where the screw is that can be used to slightly adjust the jut out angle, has a plastic/rubber cap on it now. Just wondering if every elses has the same ?


had the same, took mine out and adjusted the position a bit.. no problems here


----------



## Snots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rammyindia*
> 
> Hi. I got my MMO 7 the other day and tried running it on my octa 2.8 mac pro running 10.6.8 snow leopard and .62 Mad Catz software The mouse on connection and running as generic mouse performs well. The mouse is recognised by the editor but the profile dosen't gets activated for the system on clicking the Profile button and though the status bar Mad Catz icon shows the MMO connected denoting it as 'D', the Open editor button and Open profile button don't perform their actions.
> I have tried the .60 nd the .45 build of the Mac Mad catz software with deleating all tge internal mad catz files everytime on uninstall but without solution.
> Please guide to solution as i really look forward to using this otherwise awesome gear.


Running fine over here on a new Mac Pro 3.06 12 core running Mt. Lion!


----------



## guitarmafia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> hope that mousepad works out for you
> 
> that was my second mousepad I tried. both that and the rocketfish (the one local bestbuy always sells) didn't last too long under my Rat7 - maybe my feet are too worn, but it really wore out the finish on both of them quickly
> 
> that's when I gave up on hard mousepads and finally tried a cloth. happier now, even though I prefer the idea of spending ~35 on a solid finished product rather than a flappy microfiber cloth


hey man,,i understand what u r talking about,,but i had little choice,,,it was either this or the cyborg one,,,and GLIDE 9 looked a bit too costly for me,,,so i got this one,,,i use my RAT 9 on the speed surface and it feels i am using it on the control surface,,lol,,,i am sure i ll be facing the same problem as u in some time,,,but i am not a fan of cloth/ fibre mouse pads,,,,mayb i ll get some new mouse feet and glide 9 in the future,,,,but for now its working fine(and i am basically a fps player,,cod multiplayer etc)...share your findings if u found some alternative stuff,,i ll do the same...


----------



## guitarmafia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrClaw*
> 
> thanks i tried renaming it, not working, i think it is a windows prob as youve said, i just cant afford to reboot it at this point, too much work on my pc now ;(
> 
> i tried rename in different user,
> i couldnt tell what was the profile so i deleted eveyrthing in there and downloaded a profile that is for cs5 off of cyborg gaming.com
> anyway i renamed that one and logged off, logged in to my main account and it still didnt work
> tried uninstall again and reinstall
> did the same thing with other profile and it didnt work either
> 
> i found something strange though in my device manager
> 
> called code 31, only four of them have this error, hence they are light up with the yellow sign, some kind of warning
> 
> heres pic
> http://imageshack.us/f/189/code31errororsomethingi.png/
> 
> i tried uninstall those drivers, even the ones without the yellow sign, mouse obviously didnt work after
> so i took it out, plugged it back in where windows installed the basics for it
> then ran the installation for the drivers
> still got those warnings again in device manager....


U using win 8??? if so then u should probably update ur OS,,,i too had the same prob when win 8 came out new,,,after several updates evrything worked out well,,,,also turn UAC off along with windows screen thingy which pops up every time u r installing some downloaded stuff...it worked for me,,,hope it works for u...


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarmafia*
> 
> hey man,,i understand what u r talking about,,but i had little choice,,,it was either this or the cyborg one,,,and GLIDE 9 looked a bit too costly for me,,,so i got this one,,,i use my RAT 9 on the speed surface and it feels i am using it on the control surface,,lol,,,i am sure i ll be facing the same problem as u in some time,,,but i am not a fan of cloth/ fibre mouse pads,,,,mayb i ll get some new mouse feet and glide 9 in the future,,,,but for now its working fine(and i am basically a fps player,,cod multiplayer etc)...share your findings if u found some alternative stuff,,i ll do the same...


trust me, I felt 100% like you did. I think spending over 20 bucks on something that's still CLOTH is ridiculous (why is high quality metal work so much to ask for in the Pc market)

but after going through two metal/hard-based pads, I gave up. Since all of them are just coating ontop of a sheet of metal, I feel the coating is eventually going to wear. With cloth/fiber, at least the construction is uniform

anyway, I ended up with the Cm Storm Control-RX. It is EXTREMELY thick and bulky (in a good way), and has blew my skepticism away. I don't expect any hard-pad to last like this one

don't get me wrong, the Vespula is a great mousepad - but I guess the RAT feet are just too harsh on "coated" mousepads


----------



## Snots

Love my MMO7 on my Glide9. Works great, and not one scratch so far.


----------



## diNovoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> anyway, I ended up with the Cm Storm Control-RX. It is EXTREMELY thick and bulky (in a good way), and has blew my skepticism away. I don't expect any hard-pad to last like this one
> 
> don't get me wrong, the Vespula is a great mousepad - but I guess the RAT feet are just too harsh on "coated" mousepads


Jep, i am also on an hybrid mousepad and they rule. Reviewed my Hiro here. If i would have found it before resp. have the CM available at the time i got the Hiro, would need a bigger pad, and not have read the topic about some problems (see review) i might have ended up with your pad instead.


----------



## malmental

my little RAT 3 is here and it's so cute...








as I'm waiting from Cyborg support about my RAT 7..


----------



## rammyindia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snots*
> 
> Running fine over here on a new Mac Pro 3.06 12 core running Mt. Lion!


I am able to work the mouse fine as generic but am not able to set any customizations through the ST Software, though it recognises the MMO 7 connected and the Dpi nd lighting/action lock selection works as should.
even USB overdrive dosen't work and shows no device connected in status window.
i posted a ticket at Mad catz support, if no solution comes, i may update to Mt. lion if only for MMO 7 to function right.. Will wait till 10 to see what apple has in store for 10.9 update..


----------



## Snots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rammyindia*
> 
> I am able to work the mouse fine as generic but am not able to set any customizations through the ST Software, though it recognises the MMO 7 connected and the Dpi nd lighting/action lock selection works as should.
> even USB overdrive dosen't work and shows no device connected in status window.
> i posted a ticket at Mad catz support, if no solution comes, i may update to Mt. lion if only for MMO 7 to function right.. Will wait till 10 to see what apple has in store for 10.9 update..


Pretty sure that's your problem. The software is working 99% correctly here. The only issue are two button labels are actually reversed from what they really do, that's it. The software has been rock stable as well. I do professional 3d modeling and animation, and have all 13 buttons programmed for Lightwave 3d. Everything works great! Downloaded some of their profiles for games, and all works great! Once you set this mouse up you will never look at another mouse. It has completely enhanced my workflow in Lightwave! What color did you get? Mines Glossy black. Very cool looking.


----------



## cravinmild

I used that Razer Vespula mousepad for a long time before replacing it. The Vespula was nice but I was so small the mouse would fall off the edge all the time. It also has very bad tracking regardless of which side you used. I upgraded to the GLIDE 7 soft pad and it was amazing, cleared up all my issues with tracking including the tracking issues with my Razer Mamba 2012 mouse and MMO7. Its HUGE!!

Cost $11 from Future Shop using their awesome PRICE MATCH ANY ADVERTIASED PRICE and beat it by 10%. The only complaint I have with the pad is that its 6mm thick so there is a noticeable rise under your wrist from the desk surface to the top of the pad. MadCatz claims to use a lazer cut to keep the pad from fraying the edges but this cut edge is very sharp and is like having a hacksaw blade rubbing on your wrist after prolonged use.


----------



## diNovoM

As "Smart Technology 7_0_27_13" is already live i wanted to ask if anyone know if a site that inlcudes a full changelog?


----------



## Bekrah

I would like to bind keys to 'Scroll Up' and 'Scroll Down' on the mouse wheel of the M.M.O.7 if that's possible. I play alot of MMO's and by default Scroll Up/Down will zoom the camera in and out. I would like to disable that functionality and bind keys there instead via the native software. For example I would like the 'Q' key to be bound to 'Scroll Wheel Up' and the 'E' key to be bound to 'Scroll Wheel Down'. This is standard for Razer mice via their native software.
Is that possible with the M.M.O.7, as this would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## diNovoM

It's not possible. Already asked mad catz support a while ago and they also stated there are no plans to make them programmable. And i wouldn't bet on any 3rd party tools reprogramming keys (if there are any) as it will just give input lag on the mouse. Still there are 15 programmable keys (x3modes x2forShift so 90 in total), and in games you can nearly always change bindings also to scroll up/down. Should be enough.


----------



## guitarmafia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I used that Razer Vespula mousepad for a long time before replacing it. The Vespula was nice but I was so small the mouse would fall off the edge all the time. It also has very bad tracking regardless of which side you used. I upgraded to the GLIDE 7 soft pad and it was amazing, cleared up all my issues with tracking including the tracking issues with my Razer Mamba 2012 mouse and MMO7. Its HUGE!!
> 
> Cost $11 from Future Shop using their awesome PRICE MATCH ANY ADVERTIASED PRICE and beat it by 10%. The only complaint I have with the pad is that its 6mm thick so there is a noticeable rise under your wrist from the desk surface to the top of the pad. MadCatz claims to use a lazer cut to keep the pad from fraying the edges but this cut edge is very sharp and is like having a hacksaw blade rubbing on your wrist after prolonged use.


How did you get it for 11$???? can u explain??


----------



## cravinmild

Well, I googled "glide 7 mouse pad price" and compared all the various prices then brought a screenshot of the cheapest price on my phone and showed it to a future shop employee. They confirmed it as a Canadian price, said ok and then beat the price by 10% of the difference. My price was. $11. Currently the glide 7 is listing as $20-$111 somewhere in Canada today. Go check FS price on this item and if its not cheaper they will beat it plus some. You will pay around $17 with taxes included. No shipping charges, if you want to return it bring it back to the store and no return shipping. Since they started this program I cross check FS first to see if they sell it before i order online. The states have a similar program with best buy. It's changed my opinion of future shop but sadly most their employees' are still dumb as dirt.


----------



## chris82

just got a rat 5 today and im finding that it is digging into my mouse matt(boogie bug xxl) when i move it to the right feels like its the metal base edge digging in as if the mouse feet aren't rising it up enough








you can hear it quite easily and it also slows the movement down and making it feel awful.
does anyone have this issue?or had it? did u just use more feet to raise it up?

think its ridiculous that brand new and its not right already! i really wanna like this mouse but this is ruining it for me.

any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## exyia

just realized I could set the thumb scroll wheel to change tabs in browsers...why haven't I thought of this earlier! (hotkey is Ctrl Up/Down)

revived my love for this mouse. was close to ordering an M65, now I don't think I want to give up the scroll wheel

but I still can't get my sniper button to work anymore...maybe just order another to replace it?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris82*
> 
> just got a rat 5 today and im finding that it is digging into my mouse matt(boogie bug xxl) when i move it to the right feels like its the metal base edge digging in as if the mouse feet aren't rising it up enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can hear it quite easily and it also slows the movement down and making it feel awful.
> does anyone have this issue?or had it? did u just use more feet to raise it up?
> 
> think its ridiculous that brand new and its not right already! i really wanna like this mouse but this is ruining it for me.
> 
> any suggestions would be much appreciated.


Haven't had the problem myself. I would really recommend a hard pad over a soft one for this mouse. However, you should check the pads themselves and try it on a few different surfaces. On most hard surfaces this mouse glides very well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> just realized I could set the thumb scroll wheel to change tabs in browsers...why haven't I thought of this earlier! (hotkey is Ctrl Up/Down)
> 
> revived my love for this mouse. was close to ordering an M65, now I don't think I want to give up the scroll wheel
> 
> but I still can't get my sniper button to work anymore...maybe just order another to replace it?


Great idea for the scroll wheel. If you are able to replace the switch on your sniper button, you might find one at mouser.com or some place similar.


----------



## exyia

hmm, so my sniper button works (remapped it to a key and it responds), but I just can't seem to get it working again as a sniper/precision button

also the inability to load a profile by default (so my thumb wheel is always set to browse tabs) annoys me

small stuff like this make me want to try another mouse


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> hmm, so my sniper button works (remapped it to a key and it responds), but I just can't seem to get it working again as a sniper/precision button


I belive I had that problem as well. Can't quite remember. It was a while ago.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I belive I had that problem as well. Can't quite remember. It was a while ago.


guess I'll start digging through this thread to find out then

and yes, I tried the obvious reset/new profile


----------



## rammyindia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snots*
> 
> Pretty sure that's your problem..


Guess the problem was in my copy of OS, I did update to Mt Lion but it was the same, then i re-installed a fresh copy of the OS formatting the HDD and installed the current drivers which got the mouse started . This is as clean as you can get on my end, i even connected the USB to a dedicated back port and not through a hub. But still i have issues like i am unable to assign most system keys like 'Delete', 'Space', 'Command' etc. I am using this mouse for Audio production in Cubase and though i have work arounds, it''ll be great if can get these to work right.
Also, what are the System mouse systems you using on MAC with MMO? i found out that the mouse skips a lot if i take up the tracking speed anywhere up from minimum in system prefs, small hickup but makes it too long a drive on the pad for a dual/triple screen setup even on the highest dpi in ST.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snots*
> 
> What color did you get? Mines Glossy black. Very cool looking.


I got the Albino White, was on sale at Amazon







, still goes really well being on a Mac.. Looks like a transformer apple mouse







,though i have the glossy in mind whenever i get my hands on the new Mac Pro


----------



## guitarmafia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Well, I googled "glide 7 mouse pad price" and compared all the various prices then brought a screenshot of the cheapest price on my phone and showed it to a future shop employee. They confirmed it as a Canadian price, said ok and then beat the price by 10% of the difference. My price was. $11. Currently the glide 7 is listing as $20-$111 somewhere in Canada today. Go check FS price on this item and if its not cheaper they will beat it plus some. You will pay around $17 with taxes included. No shipping charges, if you want to return it bring it back to the store and no return shipping. Since they started this program I cross check FS first to see if they sell it before i order online. The states have a similar program with best buy. It's changed my opinion of future shop but sadly most their employees' are still dumb as dirt.


amm well i dont live in canada,,,or US,,,so any way to do it all online??


----------



## exyia

just bought an M65: haven't used it even 10 minutes and I think I'm just going to go back to the RAT7

I don't see the big deal with the whole "Avago sensors or bust" deal. To me they track about the same

I might even return it today...might just buy a new rat7

update:
Returned the M65 2 hours later. I kept going back and forth between the two and eventually couldn't remember which mouse I was using. Realized that the precision aim button might be a bit over-rated

considering ordering a new one (maybe an MMO for more buttons/lights) or just new feet for my old rat7

definitely never wasting my time ordering another mouse again


----------



## dsmwookie

Just leaving my feedback. Cyborg did end up replacing my mouse due to a fault left hand button. They sent me a whole new mouse and upgraded to the 6400 model. They sent all new accessories, but did send it in another box minus the silver tin I sent in. Took about 2 weeks total shipping coast to coast.


----------



## Mergatroid

It's too bad about your tin box. I always sort of liked it as it made the mouse seem a little classier. Too bad they didn't just let you keep it.


----------



## CeeSA

anybody knows, wether the innards of a RAT5/RAT7 will fit in a case from a new RAT3?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> anybody knows, wether the innards of a RAT5/RAT7 will fit in a case from a new RAT3?


no not without cutting and gutting what you can from the RAT 3.
so no..


----------



## cravinmild

They did the same thing to me when I RMA -return the new mouse without any accessory box. Not impressed


----------



## SDH500

I have just bought another newer RAT 7 for work, and the mouse is completely ruined for me. The soft touch rubber finish is now hard plastic and all of the parts don't fit well, it feels like I am holding a plastic water bottle. The palm rest moves a lot and I have to push the clip into its hole so it doesn't slide off, also the right click vibrates and rattles when I take my finger off the button.

Are any of the other versions like the contagion still soft touch? and have any of you had the wonderful experience of talking to their customer service (read "sales team")

Why couldn't they have just left it as a good mouse.... that I liked









Mad Catz.PNG 25k .PNG file


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDH500*
> 
> I have just bought another newer RAT 7 for work, and the mouse is completely ruined for me. The soft touch rubber finish is now hard plastic and all of the parts don't fit well, it feels like I am holding a plastic water bottle. The palm rest moves a lot and I have to push the clip into its hole so it doesn't slide off, also the right click vibrates and rattles when I take my finger off the button.
> 
> Are any of the other versions like the contagion still soft touch? and have any of you had the wonderful experience of talking to their customer service (read "sales team")
> 
> Why couldn't they have just left it as a good mouse.... that I liked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Catz.PNG 25k .PNG file


that PNG you link is a total FAIL on Mad Catz part..


----------



## LunaP

Alright so I'm still going through these 295 pages so please forgive me if I missed anything thus far ^^;

I recently bought the M.M.O 7 Rat and I'm insatiably in love with it. I've been going through mice like water these past few weeks trying to find the perfect mouse for my hands and needs. Tested the Orobouros ( horrendous w/ wireless and too buggy ) then The Roccat Kone VXD ( liked it but to big for my hands ) and then ended up w/ the MMO 7 vs the 9. The 9 felt better but 1 of the buttons seemed impossible to press unless you lifted your hand and applied force ( I"m sure it gets better ) but the MMO 7 appealed to me w/ button placement and feel. I literally had the rep @ Fry's open both boxes and I tried each.

Anywhoo so I've seen a few people have noted the issue of when you click that the cursor sometimes jumps from a few pixels to an inch, and was wondering if there were any fixes or resolutions for lowering this from happening. So far I mainly notice it happening if using a palm rest if using a standard flat mouse pad ( regardless of make ) w/o a rest it happens less or jumps less.

Anything I can do on my end for this? Or do I just have s defective model ( have no issue returning it either for a new one still withing 15 days ) Any info is greatly appreciated and Nice to meet everyone @ the same time as I signed up just to talk here lol ( been a long time forum lurker though x: )


----------



## SDH500

Hey LunaP,

I have had three Rat 7 (non-mmo) and I didn't have the issue you are describing. I use the mouse for work and play so it goes through a lot of use and I have never experienced that. One thing I did notice was if you got the laser dirty or there was hair in sensor it seems to go crazy. With a mouse pad this doesn't happen very often at all. Best of luck, and if cleaning the laser doesn't work I would return it for a new one.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Alright so I'm still going through these 295 pages so please forgive me if I missed anything thus far ^^;
> 
> I recently bought the M.M.O 7 Rat and I'm insatiably in love with it. I've been going through mice like water these past few weeks trying to find the perfect mouse for my hands and needs. Tested the Orobouros ( horrendous w/ wireless and too buggy ) then The Roccat Kone VXD ( liked it but to big for my hands ) and then ended up w/ the MMO 7 vs the 9. The 9 felt better but 1 of the buttons seemed impossible to press unless you lifted your hand and applied force ( I"m sure it gets better ) but the MMO 7 appealed to me w/ button placement and feel. I literally had the rep @ Fry's open both boxes and I tried each.
> 
> Anywhoo so I've seen a few people have noted the issue of when you click that the cursor sometimes jumps from a few pixels to an inch, and was wondering if there were any fixes or resolutions for lowering this from happening. So far I mainly notice it happening if using a palm rest if using a standard flat mouse pad ( regardless of make ) w/o a rest it happens less or jumps less.
> 
> Anything I can do on my end for this? Or do I just have s defective model ( have no issue returning it either for a new one still withing 15 days ) Any info is greatly appreciated and Nice to meet everyone @ the same time as I signed up just to talk here lol ( been a long time forum lurker though x: )


I had this on my Razer Vespula until I switched to a CM Storm Control-RX

so maybe it's too sensitive on your mousepad


----------



## CeeSA

@LunaP

that is a known issue of the Phillips Twin Eye Sensor iirc.

It should be better if you use a hard mousepad. Did you try a hard pad?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> @LunaP
> 
> that is a known issue of the Phillips Twin Eye Sensor iirc.
> 
> It should be better if you use a hard mousepad. Did you try a hard pad?


^^

I had the same problem, one of the reasons I sold the mouse. It got worse and worse, but still was always ok on a solid surface like my desk.


----------



## LunaP

Sorry for the late reply, and thank for all the input. I did try it back at a harder mat (forgot the name it was 15$ at fry's) looks kinda glittery but the mouse no longer shakes, I'm guessing it was due to being on a cloth surface. Well not sure what you call these Cloth w/ cushion inside for palm rest combo's was something cheap I picked up @ staples for my desk.

Mouse works great now. Only thing I'm noticing is that my grip is changing as the mouse seems wider than the ones I've been used to so I tend to find myself using 3 fingers on top vs 2 w/ 2 on the right side for a comfortable grip. I'm still adjusting it so hoping to find the best form factor that or change my holding ways I guess. Either way its an awesome mouse.

I might try one of the other brands mentioned earlier on this thread such as the madcatz cloth pad I heard that its pretty good. Any recommendations for a good wrist rest? The lil crappy 5$ ones they sell are horrible IMO, since these game pads are flat it feels good to have a rest at times.

Thanks you all for the tips though <3


----------



## exyia

funny, I went through 2 hard pads and settled on a hybrid.../shrug

once you find a good pad that works well with the sensor, I feel like it's as good as any other (again, I'm very happy with my CM Storm Control-RX)

I bought a Corsair M65 because of how much better everyone makes the Avago sensors to be over the Phillips Twin-Eye

I returned it after an hour because it felt pretty much the same to the point where I forgot which mouse I was using (had both plugged in, went back and forth every death in BF3). But I lost out on the adjustability, the annoying blue LED up front that I can't change, and no thumb scroll wheel

So I just returned it - I'm thinking of still getting a new mouse since mine has been used since ~2009, but I don't see any good alternatives at the moment that make me want to give up the looks and features of the RAT


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> but I don't see any good alternatives at the moment that make me want to give up the looks and features of the RAT


Lol ^^^^^^^ This exactly! It fees like the mouse is a lil bit wider than average that or the fact the back can be adjusted to curve so it feels more like a claw grip than a palm at times so its taking me sometime to get used to.


----------



## cravinmild

Every rat mouse i bought ive had to put away for a month and come back to. It takes time to get use to


----------



## exyia

I've been looking around and I think I'm just going to get another RAT to freshen up my 2-3year old one (lost count, but got it near its initial release)

the more I look/think about it, I think the gloss finishes wouldn't be too bad - my K70 has a bit of gloss to it as does the ACM for my new Creative Sound Blaster ZX

I'm just not sure on deciding between the MMO7 and the RAT7. Are there any small touches/details between the two anyone has noticed? stuff only owners would notice?

also can those "action lock" buttons be reprogrammed as extra buttons - I don't see myself playing an MMO anytime soon, so while I think the feature is cool, I don't see much use in it

I'm wondering if all the extra side buttons feel intrusive on the MMO7 compared to the RAT7. I do wish the RAT7 had more buttons just for more useable keybinds, but man they went crazy - looks really busy. does the precision aim still work intuitively with the "joystick" on the MMO7?

and I also read a few places that the clicks feel slightly more responsive on the RAT7 vs the MMO7

all above questions aside, I still think I'm leaning towards the MMO7. I game mostly fps now, but having extra buttons to keybind common actions like reload and such would be useful (as would a precision aim button again, mine stopped working)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I'm just not sure on deciding between the MMO7 and the RAT7. Are there any small touches/details between the two anyone has noticed? stuff only owners would notice?


I played w/ both the 7, the MMO and the 9 at the store. Had the rep open each up and I messed with each for a good 10 minutes. The main addition to the MMO is the button placement mainly and the precision aim being an actual toggle switch ( Moving in 4 directions) which you won't have an issue with.

My only gripe which is kinda cleared up now is since I started using it my hand feels weird and my pinky feels naked in a way like that feeling you get if you wear glasses/sunglasses and the curve of your nose feels weird/awkward. I think I've finally customized a grip on it though.

Though the 1 main change I DID read is that you cannot adjust the back piece up/downwards on the MMO vs that on the 7/9 I haven't confirmed this but I've seen this in reviews and made mention with the others. If they had added that I think this mouse would be perfect.
Quote:


> also can those "action lock" buttons be reprogrammed as extra buttons - I don't see myself playing an MMO anytime soon, so while I think the feature is cool, I don't see much use in it


Sadly no at this time though it can be useful for other things too should you find them, there haven't been statements of being able to change them either but its possible with time someone might make a modification.
Quote:


> I'm wondering if all the extra side buttons feel intrusive on the MMO7 compared to the RAT7. I do wish the RAT7 had more buttons just for more useable keybinds, but man they went crazy - looks really busy. does the precision aim still work intuitively with the "joystick" on the MMO7?


actually I feel they're placed quite well IMO that is. I just need to lean my thumb in whichever direction to hit the required button. lean into the mouse for back/forward, squeeze my lower thumb in to hit the back lower button , forward part of my thumb for the front button, its curved in a way that still requires you to exert motion without accidental clickage which is nice.

I love the button on the thumb rest, just apply the left side of your thumb and lean it down for a quick easy click, I have it set as my f5 key for my normal profile mode.
Quote:


> and I also read a few places that the clicks feel slightly more responsive on the RAT7 vs the MMO7


it all depends on how you adapt in. When I initially was looking I loved the clicking on the 9 vs the 7 series mainly because it felt more metallic and realistic to older (dated) mice though the lack of features pushed me @ the 7 and after a day or so it feels great other wise. Just perfecting the ergo dynamics.
Quote:


> all above questions aside, I still think I'm leaning towards the MMO7. I game mostly fps now, but having extra buttons to keybind common actions like reload and such would be useful (as would a precision aim button again, mine stopped working)


Great thing about the precision aim since its 5 buttons in one, you can push it up down left right with ease at the same time not having issues with accidentally going the wrong way or pushing in that way you don't have to release your finger from it to hit another button if you've already assigned to the others you can just push up down left or right to equip,change,reload, and others.

Hope that helps <3


----------



## exyia

^^thanks

after thinking it over the past few days...I'm not seeing much value in ordering a new one right now. I think I'll just pass and maybe pick one up on an off day from a local store (if they have one in gloss black) when I have some spare cash - otherwise I can live with a non-working sniper button - my aim is good enough without it


----------



## Juris

Very strange question I hope someone with experience can answer. Has anyone used their RAT (I'm using the 6400dpi 9) with a Wacom Intuos. I have the opportunity to get an Intuos Touch 5 for a pretty good price. I'd like to be able to annotate notes so the pen is useful and I was wondering if this could be used as a gaming mousepad as well. Cheers.


----------



## cravinmild

ive tried to game on my watcom pen tablet (thought it might make headshots eaiser) but I could not get use to it. It worked but hope you plan on spending some decent time practicing


----------



## Juris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> ive tried to game on my watcom pen tablet (thought it might make headshots eaiser) but I could not get use to it. It worked but hope you plan on spending some decent time practicing


Thanks for the response. Didn't think anyone would have tried it. Can I ask which model of Wacom did you try it with and what was it that caused you difficulty. Also was it a Rat mouse you were using and if so how was the tracking.


----------



## Shadosun

I just wanted to pop in and say thank you to everyone who has posted about tracking issues in this thread. I had bought an MMO 7 about a month ago and fell in love instantly with the comfort and the button layout (I've always hated the style of the naga with all the buttons in a row) but as of a week ago I started having issues where my pointer would freeze and only go up and down, not side to side. Due to playing LoL all the time this caused me to set the mouse aside and seek steps into sending it back to amazon. I found this thread the morning I was going to take it to the post office and decided to try the fixes. I used a Q tip on it and took it off my goliathus and started using my Vespula again. It now works like a charm. I may inch it back toward the gliathus (it's the special LoL one) cause it's neat to look at, but I have my weapon of choice back







. Now I just have to make the 45 minute drive to return the Sensei I was using in the meantime, but that's a small price to pay.

TL;DR: You all are awesome, ty!


----------



## cravinmild

The Vespula is not a bad matt but its nothing great either (own it) but every tracking issue ive ever had was solved when I bought the Mad Catz _CYBORG GLIDE 7 soft mat_. It has its own issues but not with quality or tracking







Mine was $17 after taxes, granted I got a fantastic price but that was luck, I was prepared to pay full price and would not have complained. Been using the Glide for 1/2 year now and love it.


----------



## Juris

Anyone tried the Roccat Alumic with the Rat (preferably the 6400dpi 9). As I find the Rat a bit uncomfortable compared to my Logitech MX Performance (less wrist support on the Rat and extending the rear causes it to topple backwards) the wrist rest looks good for me and I'm a fan of aluminium surfaces.

I was looking at the Mionix Ensis 320 but several peeps say it scratches like crazy in a very short time.


----------



## testor

Hi guys i have a major issue. I bought my mmo7 mouse around 6 month ago and everything worked perfectly fine, but in the past two days an anomaly occured. Once or twice a day the leds on the left and right click started to blink and every program running fine (example: at the teamspeak i heard my buddy speaking to me i just couldnt answare becouse the keyboard and the mouse died) just my mouse and keyboard do not respond at all not even ctrl+alt+delete. I need to reset my pc after that everything works perfectly fine. The strange things in this i tried another usb port refreshed the drivers and sofware, but if i use another mouse not the rat mmo7 this problem do not appear at all. Any tips what should i try becouse it is rly frustrating problem.

(The mouse is the cyborg mmo7 they keyboard is a simple logitech k120)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testor*
> 
> Hi guys i have a major issue. I bought my mmo7 mouse around 6 month ago and everything worked perfectly fine, but in the past two days an anomaly occured. Once or twice a day the leds on the left and right click started to blink and every program running fine (example: at the teamspeak i heard my buddy speaking to me i just couldnt answare becouse the keyboard and the mouse died) just my mouse and keyboard do not respond at all not even ctrl+alt+delete. I need to reset my pc after that everything works perfectly fine. The strange things in this i tried another usb port refreshed the drivers and sofware, but if i use another mouse not the rat mmo7 this problem do not appear at all. Any tips what should i try becouse it is rly frustrating problem.
> 
> (The mouse is the cyborg mmo7 they keyboard is a simple logitech k120)


I don't quite understand.

Does the problem still happen when you reboot your PC and use a different port? Does it happen even after removing the driver software?

If YES, then it looks like there is a hardware problem with your mouse. You can confirm it by trying it on another computer. If it does the same thing on another computer, then you may have to send it in for RMA.


----------



## testor

After the issue force me to reboot my pc everything working perfectly fine but after a few hours its happening again. I tried every usb port which i have. Today i get a chance to try the mouse with a different pc. thanks for the tipp


----------



## alexsama1234

Hi, i just bought a R.A.T 3, wanted to take the rat 7, but here its more expensive than the DA 2013. So fair I like the mouse, the lift off distance is kinda high so i put some tape under the sensor. My version is optical 3500 DPI, same as my old DA 3.5g.
Heard problems about the rat 5/7 with that philips sensor, like the cursor jumps when the music is too load or tracking issues, kinda dissapointing for a mouse which costs some good money (and there are other good alternatives in that price range).
This RAT is lighter than my DA, I kinda need to get used to it because it's easy to lift up higher without noticing.
If there weren't any issues with the other rats I would return this for buying the 7 but this is good as expected.


----------



## Geo2160

Guys, I intend to buy a RAT 7 from someone, brand new and sealed. However I am a little worried about the warranty. How good is their tech support? Will they ask me for receipts or just the serial number?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geo2160*
> 
> Guys, I intend to buy a RAT 7 from someone, brand new and sealed. However I am a little worried about the warranty. How good is their tech support? Will they ask me for receipts or just the serial number?


they are pricks and will ask you for the receipt..
I'm going through that crap now.


----------



## Geo2160

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> they are pricks and will ask you for the receipt..
> I'm going through that crap now.


Have you contacted them through their support site or your e-tailer's warranty form?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geo2160*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> they are pricks and will ask you for the receipt..
> I'm going through that crap now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you contacted them through their support site or your e-tailer's warranty form?
Click to expand...

their support..


----------



## Geo2160

Oh, wow. I was so excited about the price that guy was giving it with.


----------



## Madvillan

Picked up a RAT7 today from Be$t Buy just to try it out. Size is almost identical to G9x, but without any weights seems a lot more balanced.

I seem to be having a tracking issue though, going up and down will move at weird speed and sometimes it will happen with left to right; tried all my USB ports.. Using the assumed latest software from their site.

Their configuration software is also not the most intuitive that I've used.

Edit: I'd probably need an extended adjustment period, but I could probably get used to it if I had actually planned on keeping it. I'd like to try a RAT/MMO5 but the only place I can do that is online then I have to worry about postage to and fro, etc. I actually like the philipp's sensor(s) and how they track, the Z-Axis "Issue" doesn't bother me much - Honestly I can only replicate it when I purposefully do it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geo2160*
> 
> Guys, I intend to buy a RAT 7 from someone, brand new and sealed. However I am a little worried about the warranty. How good is their tech support? Will they ask me for receipts or just the serial number?


Their support is pretty good. It's pretty normal for companies to ask for receipts when you use their support. After all, there's no way for them to tell where you got the product from if you don't have a bill-of-sale. For all they know, it could have "fallen off the back of a truck" as the saying goes.

I work in the retail and service industry and the majority of companies require a bill of sale. However, if you can get the bill of sale from the person you are purchasing it from, that would do fine (that is, the receipt from where he purchased it).

Personally, I have no sympathy for anyone who can't keep track of their receipts, and I don't find requiring one to be a reason to call anyone a "prick".

@Madvillan

You might want to try a different mouse pad, and even using a q-tip to clean the laser (dampen it very slightly with glass cleaner and twirl it in the laser sensor, but don't get it really wet or you will end up with cleaner getting inside the mouse).
The surface you use can have a huge effect on how this mouse tracks. See previous 50 or so pages in this thread for lots of suggestions.


----------



## cravinmild

are there any new profile packs, something from the last six months. I have the older profiles, just looking for the new stuff


----------



## Majentrix

I love it, only complaint is that it's too rear-heavy, even with all the weights removed.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> I love it, only complaint is that it's too rear-heavy, even with all the weights removed.


That and price are why I returned mine. Other than that it was awesome.


----------



## Painstouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> are there any new profile packs, something from the last six months. I have the older profiles, just looking for the new stuff


Well, I had the same question just earlier today, and now I'm kinda sad that I did not save all my old profiles from all those games I played when I upgraded my computer. It was a nice collection...


----------



## Fletcherea

4 mice, 3 rma's and still going strong here!
I have a feeling that I'm the most unlucky RAT owner on the planet









RAT1 - Forward/Back buttons were absolute mush, and the back eventually just died. Mouse tracking/cursor would just start grinding hard like zoom chugchugchug grrrm zooooom
RAT2 - Mouse was ok, receiver just died like a month after I got it back, no power or nothing to it
RAT3 - Going to assume bad battery housing in the mouse, I'd have to remove it and jiggle it around in and out right slow and get it in the perfect slot (holy mouse porn!)
RAT4 (current) - All is well minus one thing.. the left click is reallllly loose, I had to put a piece of folded over tape under the clicker to stiffen it up and make it not constantly double click.

All is well in RAT land here otherwise









*edit* Holy **** Look at the trend, perhaps RAT9 means, no lord, it couldn't.


----------



## DarkFury

Has anyone experienced issues with the profiler stop working in games until you unplug and re-plug in the mouse?

When I play SWTOR, there are times when my thumb buttons (all of them) just stop working... the basic mouse buttons (2 mains in the wheel button) continue working. I'm trying to figure out if this has something to do with the game or the mouse software.

Just seems weird that when I unplug the mouse and plug it back in, it starts working again... however by that time, I'm usually dead by the enemy player who is trying to kill me.


----------



## Tnt6200

The left click on my RAT 7 had been giving me issues for a long time, which were temporarily solved by placing a piece of tape on top of the switch. Yesterday it got really bad, so I resolved to fix it once and for all. I got the mouse for free from a friend, so I opened the switch housing and discovered that the spring was broken and thus not being held down properly. After salvaging a spring from another mouse my RAT is good as new again!


----------



## cravinmild

nicely done .. but if you don't have pics ... well ya know it never happened right. KIDDING







Geat job, good to know you can do that cause mine has no warranty left


----------



## Tnt6200

Yeah, I figured I might as well go for it because it was out of warranty and it was free anyway.







I was worried about the housing getting cracked because I could only get at one side of it (the other clip is blocked by the switch for the scroll wheel) but that didn't happen. I would post pictures but the spring is already in the trash can.


----------



## Lightning Whale

Hey
Anybody know why Cyborg is no longer called cyborg but mad catz as well as the change of logo on the new mice?


----------



## DarkFury

Parent company rebranding maybe? Since MadCatz owns it all... I guess they want their brand more prominently displayed. /shrug


----------



## cravinmild

Madcatz was not known for "great products" a number of years ago, cyborg was a branch of madcatz which offered high quality gaming products without the stigma of the madcatz name. Thats the way i heard it anyways. Having on several mad cats branded peripherals I can definitely say every one has been a piece of crap but I love the cyborgs products, great quality. I owned the original cyborg MMO7 when it launched branded branded as cyborg but moving onto the madcatz version after an RMA it's feels like a cheaper product/cheaper quality. Also a lot of the included packaging was no longer included when Madcatz name was attached to MMO7.


----------



## Gabriel Ruan

Why does it feel cheaper?


----------



## DarkFury

He's probably referring to the issue where the original "spare tools" for the mouse came in a separate plastic case... and now they only come inside of a foam insert.

I'm sure that the plastic cases probably cost more than the foam, thus it was a business decision to do this. As far as the mouse itself, it did not change (at least not in shape or function). I do hope that later version are using a better spring than the earlier ones, cause I went through about 4 of them for broken thumb buttons before I got one (that was Madcatz branded btw...) that has worked for more than 3 months without a fatigue issue.


----------



## Gabriel Ruan

I thought he was alluding a cheaper mouse, per se.


----------



## DarkFury

Honestly, he might be.. . but I have one too from RMA and it looks, feels and works the same to me (outside of the box that is).


----------



## cravinmild

No they are different beyond just the paint and branding. If i still had the cyborg one id go into greater detail but i dont and other than my personal experience/memorys i have no proof of the differences. I can say my cyborg version did not rattle when shaken also fit and finish where better. The texture is slightly different and buttons feel thin and less metal like. Also my orange paint did not peel off the cyborg mmo7. Newer MC version does not require separate software to control the lock button. I dont care the Reason for not including nice decorative box to hold the assessorys in, it was cheap on their part. It's one of the most expensive mice on the market and the accessories box was a feature which justified its high price. Don't get me wrong I like the mouse but it def has madcatz stench attached to it. I feel after my rma i was given a lesser product


----------



## SDH500

I have both a cyborg and madcatz branded rat 7, and its the same as above. The cyborg got me hooked on the mouse, the madcatz one rattles and feels lose on all the buttons,


----------



## Kittencake

you upgrade me from the r.a.t 3 to the 5


----------



## exyia

hmmm, thanks for sharing - might just keep my original RAT 7 - was thinking of upgrading to a black MMO7 for more buttons, but I find it hard to spend $100 to replace something that works


----------



## cravinmild

The mmo7 is a worthy upgrade imo. Its a rat 7 supersized. There are cheaper alternatives but i like the mmo7


----------



## DarkFury

Well from my own experience, I must say that from a physical standpoint, my Madcatz MMO7 has lasted longer than any of the Cyborg MMO7s... I'm knocking on wood hoping that it will continue to function properly. As long as it holds up, then I'm happy with it either way.


----------



## DarkFury

Well I must've jinxed myself.... last night the thumb button on my Mad Catz branded mouse broke. Completely snapped off.

Wow... now I have to send it in as well. Dayuuum..... /sadface


----------



## Fletcherea

One last rma for me, or at least I'm going to try, after giving all the standard info, my pof, and what not this is my response
Quote:


> Thank You for contacting MadCatz support.
> If you are inquiring about our warranty service please upload a copy of the purchase receipt for the item in question. If you have done so already please reply with the specifics of the item you have (Color of item) and if necessary a picture of the defective part or item.
> 
> If you simply have product questions please refer to our knowledge base on support.madcatz.com.


They want to know what color it is and if I can take a picture lol


----------



## DarkFury

You do realize that now, depending on which RAT you buy, you can have a multitude of different colors for the same model...

So what exactly is wrong with that question?


----------



## CeeSA

could someone tell me the weight for a R.A.T 5 (w/ and w/o cable)? Thank you.

It would be nice to have the weight listed in the op for every model.


----------



## zero192

Hello all,

I am looking in to getting my first real gaming mouse and I was strongly considering getting the MMO 7:

http://www.amazon.com/Mad-Catz-M-M-O-7-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B006LVZEN0

However, in my research I have read quite a bit about both sensor tracking problems and build quality issues. I was hoping someone could comment on whether or not the sensor has been updated/fixed and just in general whether or not this is a good purchase to make. It seems I have heard a lot more about issues with the mad catz mice than any of the other major brands I've been considering.

Thank you.


----------



## cravinmild

The mouse is popular as is its revolutionary both these will create more noise in forums. Tracking has not been an issue since upgrading my mat. The sensors are not the best on the market when compared against the best but they are not awful. Build quality..... There is a lot of parts in this mice, there is more to break then in a 5 button mice. I preferred my cyborg branded mmo7 to the matcatz mmo7 but that said my mouse works perfect.

I would replace this again if it broke, if not with a mmo7 then with another button heavy mouse like the mmo7. Moderen games have moved on from 5 buttons- MOUR BUTTONS are needed nowadays.

There are many other feature to this mouse then multi buttons perfectly located


----------



## zero192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> The mouse is popular as is its revolutionary both these will create more noise in forums. Tracking has not been an issue since upgrading my mat. The sensors are not the best on the market when compared against the best but they are not awful. Build quality..... There is a lot of parts in this mice, there is more to break then in a 5 button mice. I preferred my cyborg branded mmo7 to the matcatz mmo7 but that said my mouse works perfect.
> 
> I would replace this again if it broke, if not with a mmo7 then with another button heavy mouse like the mmo7. Moderen games have moved on from 5 buttons- MOUR BUTTONS are needed nowadays.
> 
> There are many other feature to this mouse then multi buttons perfectly located


Thank you for your response







Do I need to get a specific kind of mouse mat in order for the sensor to work properly? Is there a list somewhere? For $100+ I would really hope the sensor would mostly work without issue, but that doesnt sound like it is the case. Maybe I should just go with a newer razer or something like that?

Thanks again.


----------



## Stoffie22

*Count me IN, Proud owner of a R.A.T. 5 !*


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zero192*
> 
> Thank you for your response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to get a specific kind of mouse mat in order for the sensor to work properly? Is there a list somewhere? For $100+ I would really hope the sensor would mostly work without issue, but that doesnt sound like it is the case. Maybe I should just go with a newer razer or something like that?
> 
> Thanks again.


I'm starting to think that for $100 +, mice this expensive should come with a mouse mat. When my RAT 9 dies I won't be purchasing another one. I think I'll be going back to Logitech since the last three mice I have purchased from them still work and never had any issues. I likely will purchase some replacement batteries and maybe skids for my RAT 9, but that's about it.

It's complete B.S. that (in my case) I purchase a mouse that was $200 CDN (at the time) and I still had to purchase a $30 mouse pad to get it to work properly. That's never going to happen again.

Still, I love the design (no one else comes close), and at about 2 years old it's still working pretty good.

I have heard people complain that the new ones feel cheap compared to the older ones. I would recommend you go to a local store that has one in stock and get them to let you try it, at least how it feels, in the store. These mice cost way too much to accept a cheap feel.


----------



## cravinmild

Good suggestion about hitting a store to try it out. Imo take it out the box and shake it. If it rattles put it back, try a few and walk away if ur disappointed.


----------



## vaeron

My M.M.O. 7! Love it combined with my Razer Anansi keyboard.

Edit: Woot my 30th post was post 3000 in this thread!


----------



## cravinmild

go get a lottery ticket NOW!!!!


----------



## zero192

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I have looked at a lot of mice and overall the MMO7 is my favorite in terms of structural design and button placement. But I've heard so much crap about the twin eye sensor that it just doesnt sound like a great idea. Plus Madcatz support sounds terrible. For $120 I expect the mouse sensor to at least work properly. Does anyone know if they will be coming out with a new line of mice soon that use a less terrible sensor?

Stoffie22 and vaeron-do you guys have tracking issues? And awesome turtle mouse pad stoffie









Thanks.


----------



## vaeron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zero192*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys. I have looked at a lot of mice and overall the MMO7 is my favorite in terms of structural design and button placement. But I've heard so much crap about the twin eye sensor that it just doesnt sound like a great idea. Plus Madcatz support sounds terrible. For $120 I expect the mouse sensor to at least work properly. Does anyone know if they will be coming out with a new line of mice soon that use a less terrible sensor?
> 
> Stoffie22 and vaeron-do you guys have tracking issues? And awesome turtle mouse pad stoffie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I haven't had a single tracking issue. I have several razers and a steelseries mouse and this by far is the best feel and most accurate I've used.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## zero192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaeron*
> 
> I haven't had a single tracking issue. I have several razers and a steelseries mouse and this by far is the best feel and most accurate I've used.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


Thanks for your answer







May I ask how long have you had the mouse and what surfaces have you used it on? I really want this ti be the perfect mouse









thanks.


----------



## vaeron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zero192*
> 
> Thanks for your answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask how long have you had the mouse and what surfaces have you used it on? I really want this ti be the perfect mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


I've used it on that SteelSeries Diablo 3 mat in the picture. That being said I hope to switch to the Razer Vespula next week unless someone has any suggestions otherwise. I've had the MMO7 for about 4 months.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## The-racer

I've had my RAT9 for 2 years now.

About a few months ago , problems started.
The mouse was entering sleepmode when playing , and staying "on" when not touched.
E-mailed Mad-Catz & cyborg about this issue , they couldn't help me.
They wanted me to get it back to where i bought it , but the business went bankrupt 6 months after i bought it....

What for me seemed like a simple firmware issue , has become a ***** to deal with...
After numerous e-mails , phonecalls (was even considering driving to munich to get this resolved) ,
they told me they would send me a new one.
Never got anything...

So , next month i'm gonna buy a new one (rat7) , and put this in the microwave and cook it....

I feel so let down by a company wich profiles as "professional" , but good god i love that mouse...
I have had 4rth degree burns on my right hand when i was a kid , and my cramped muscles can't deal with most mice.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zero192*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys. I have looked at a lot of mice and overall the MMO7 is my favorite in terms of structural design and button placement. But I've heard so much crap about the twin eye sensor that it just doesnt sound like a great idea. Plus Madcatz support sounds terrible. For $120 I expect the mouse sensor to at least work properly. Does anyone know if they will be coming out with a new line of mice soon that use a less terrible sensor?
> 
> Stoffie22 and vaeron-do you guys have tracking issues? And awesome turtle mouse pad stoffie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


people who hate on the twin eye sensor are idiots (99% of them)

they just cry that it's the problem instead of trying another surface or even - GASP - there might be dust in the sensor area









I've had mine for years - can't remember how long. I've been wanting an MMO7 to replace my RAT7, but my RAT7 is still running completely fine so I can't seem to justify another $100

I always look at gaming mice, but I can't justify any of them compared to the customizability of the RAT series - why spend $100 and hope it fits me?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> I've had my RAT9 for 2 years now.
> 
> About a few months ago , problems started.
> The mouse was entering sleepmode when playing , and staying "on" when not touched.
> E-mailed Mad-Catz & cyborg about this issue , they couldn't help me.
> They wanted me to get it back to where i bought it , but the business went bankrupt 6 months after i bought it....
> 
> What for me seemed like a simple firmware issue , has become a ***** to deal with...
> After numerous e-mails , phonecalls (was even considering driving to munich to get this resolved) ,
> they told me they would send me a new one.
> Never got anything...
> 
> So , next month i'm gonna buy a new one (rat7) , and put this in the microwave and cook it....
> 
> I feel so let down by a company wich profiles as "professional" , but good god i love that mouse...
> I have had 4rth degree burns on my right hand when i was a kid , and my cramped muscles can't deal with most mice.


Take what you just wrote, copy it and paste it into their facebook page. You will get results. I have dealt with them, and they did send me a new mouse.

Of course, these mice have a two year warranty (which is actually pretty good), so the fact they even offered you a new one is pretty decent. If you have a receipt, and it places your mouse at under 2 years by purchase date, then it's under warranty and they will honor it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> people who hate on the twin eye sensor are idiots (99% of them)
> 
> they just cry that it's the problem instead of trying another surface or even - GASP - there might be dust in the sensor area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had mine for years - can't remember how long. I've been wanting an MMO7 to replace my RAT7, but my RAT7 is still running completely fine so I can't seem to justify another $100
> 
> I always look at gaming mice, but I can't justify any of them compared to the customizability of the RAT series - why spend $100 and hope it fits me?


Their sensor is way more sensitive to dust issues than other mice. All the other laser mice I have tried have worked well on any mouse pad I tried them on, while the twin eye is really picky about the surface it's used on. Considering how much they cost, you shouldn't have to play "musical mouse-pads" when you purchase one. As I mentioned earlier, for these kinds of prices, if the mouse they make is this sensitive it should include a pad in the box.

Also, the fault with the first gen mice where the pointer would move diagonally when you lift the mouse was never really solved 100%. They did modify the aperture some to try and address it but the modification didn't solve it 100%. I don't know if the new sensors still have that issue, but it was definitely a pain on the older ones.

The basic fact is, after using the RAT 9 for 2-3 years, I wouldn't purchase another one. The design is great, but the faults have been a pain. I have had Razer laser mice, multiple Logitech laser mice (including the G9x which is an excellent mouse), a Gigabyte laser mouse, and even a Corsair laser mouse, and none of them have made me purchase multiple pads before finding one that works.


----------



## cravinmild

agree but you gatta admit, when you get the perfect pad this mouse can really sing cant she


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Lets just say: My RAT is on my desk while my Corsair M90 is in my drawer in case of emergency.


----------



## d3vour3r

just bought a RAT 9, can wait for it to arrive and looking forward to having fun with the mouse. upgrading from my razer mamba, which is a nice mouse but i just love the look of the rats

just read some posts about pads. I have a razer vespula hard pad, has anyone got expereince with this pad and mouse combo?


----------



## SEALBoy

I'm thinking of picking up a R.A.T. 7, but I've heard issues with the sensor (namely z-axis tracking problems).

I also heard that it has been fixed in newer version of the mouse. Can anyone clarify what is actually going on, and how I can tell if the R.A.T. 7 I buy has the fix or not?


----------



## cravinmild

all I can say is my MMO7 is fine but the rat 7 I had about a year or more ago would drift up and right sometimes.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to get a RAT 9 currently have a RAT 7, tired of all the cables though.


----------



## quasar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Take what you just wrote, copy it and paste it into their facebook page. You will get results. I have dealt with them, and they did send me a new mouse.
> 
> Of course, these mice have a two year warranty (which is actually pretty good), so the fact they even offered you a new one is pretty decent. If you have a receipt, and it places your mouse at under 2 years by purchase date, then it's under warranty and they will honor it.
> Their sensor is way more sensitive to dust issues than other mice. All the other laser mice I have tried have worked well on any mouse pad I tried them on, while the twin eye is really picky about the surface it's used on. Considering how much they cost, you shouldn't have to play "musical mouse-pads" when you purchase one. As I mentioned earlier, for these kinds of prices, if the mouse they make is this sensitive it should include a pad in the box.
> 
> Also, the fault with the first gen mice where the pointer would move diagonally when you lift the mouse was never really solved 100%. They did modify the aperture some to try and address it but the modification didn't solve it 100%. I don't know if the new sensors still have that issue, but it was definitely a pain on the older ones.
> 
> The basic fact is, after using the RAT 9 for 2-3 years, I wouldn't purchase another one. The design is great, but the faults have been a pain. I have had Razer laser mice, multiple Logitech laser mice (including the G9x which is an excellent mouse), a Gigabyte laser mouse, and even a Corsair laser mouse, and none of them have made me purchase multiple pads before finding one that works.


Hi,

I also have a RAT 9 that stop working. (sudden dead)
I've tried everything to waking him up, clean the laser, used a white paper, everything.
Yesterday it start working, for only a few seconds.

This is my second RAT9, the first one start by taking more and more time to wake up, until it doesn't any more.

All the other buttons work, the laser is the issue.
Now, I have a dead mouse in my desk. The warranty as expired eight months ago.

The shop I bought it ask me to send me it to them, but I know they can't do any more than I did until now.
Contact the European Mad Catz support, and they tell me to find a repair shop that fix my mouse. There's no such repair shop. No one will fix a laser on a mouse.

I will try to do as you said, I'll post on Facebook my issues. After the warranty ends if the laser dies no one will fix it.


----------



## Kittencake

you can always toss it my way if it doesn't work, I've been trying to find a dead one so i can rob the pinky grip on it


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quasar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I also have a RAT 9 that stop working. (sudden dead)
> I've tried everything to waking him up, clean the laser, used a white paper, everything.
> Yesterday it start working, for only a few seconds.
> 
> This is my second RAT9, the first one start by taking more and more time to wake up, until it doesn't any more.
> 
> All the other buttons work, the laser is the issue.
> Now, I have a dead mouse in my desk. The warranty as expired eight months ago.
> 
> The shop I bought it ask me to send me it to them, but I know they can't do any more than I did until now.
> Contact the European Mad Catz support, and they tell me to find a repair shop that fix my mouse. There's no such repair shop. No one will fix a laser on a mouse.
> 
> I will try to do as you said, I'll post on Facebook my issues. After the warranty ends if the laser dies no one will fix it.


I feel for you bud. I understand how you feel. It always sucks when an expensive piece of electronics bites the dust. However, I hope you realize that, if the mouse is outside the two year warranty, Mad Catz really is no longer obligated to repair it.

Lets be fair to them. Any company's product that goes out-of-warranty lets them off the hook (unless, imao, the product is suffering from a fault common amongst all of those products).

You might be able to talk them into letting you send them the mouse and repair it for a fee. I don't know if it would be economically feasible considering shipping costs, labour and parts, but you could ask. Another thing you could try is asking around to see if anyone has a bad mouse they could sell you for parts. Maybe one with bad buttons, or one that won't charge the batteries or had some other defect that would let you use the parts you need.

Just to note here, it seems the Mad Catz Europe reps are not very accommodating. I have heard other people here complaining about them. (They're not French are they? LOL, JUST KIDDING!!!). The guys in the U.S. seemed very reasonable to me, even if it did take a little time to get a response from them.

In your place, with the mouse out-of-warranty, personally I would disassemble the mouse and resolder everything inside it. Bad solder connections can cause all sorts of problems, no matter what caused them (poor factory soldering, impacts from dropping, or heat/age related). However, I don't think most people would have the skill or inclination to bother doing this themselves.

Also, I hate to mention this really since I'm sure you have checked it many times, but use a q-tip or other cotton swab to clean the laser. In this particular series of mice, there are areas where the laser is located that can hide bits of dust and can actually block the laser. Use a q-tip that's very _slightly_ damp (I like to use a _slight_ bit of glass cleaner like Windex). Stick it in the laser aperture and twirl it around. If you can't get it to fit, squeeze it and pull it slightly to elongate it (no dirty comments please) so a large portion will fit inside the laser area and again twirl it around to try and get inside the perimeter, around the laser.

As kittencake sort of mentioned, you may be able to get a few dollars for it if you sell it for parts. This could off-set the cost of another mouse (slightly). I personally think a defective RAT 9 mouse with all the accessories is worth at least $25 USD plus shipping. If you look at all the good parts, including the charging station, batteries, mouse (with buttons, thumb wheel, covers, chassis, bits and pieces).

Whatever you decide to do, good luck.


----------



## cravinmild

I agree ^^^

It would look like your getting the run around but to me it sounds like madcatz is saying they do not repair the mice and made a suggestion of looking elsewhere for repairs but as it turns out nobody repairs old mice cause .... idk, its cheaper to buy a new one







Good thing for you is that since this mouse launched there have been a slew of similar multibutton mice come to market, most are pretty good from what I read and all are cheaper. I don't think any have a feature set that matches the MMO7 imo

Good luck with facebook


----------



## quasar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I feel for you bud. I understand how you feel. It always sucks when an expensive piece of electronics bites the dust. However, I hope you realize that, if the mouse is outside the two year warranty, Mad Catz really is no longer obligated to repair it.
> 
> Lets be fair to them. Any company's product that goes out-of-warranty lets them off the hook (unless, imao, the product is suffering from a fault common amongst all of those products).
> 
> You might be able to talk them into letting you send them the mouse and repair it for a fee. I don't know if it would be economically feasible considering shipping costs, labour and parts, but you could ask. Another thing you could try is asking around to see if anyone has a bad mouse they could sell you for parts. Maybe one with bad buttons, or one that won't charge the batteries or had some other defect that would let you use the parts you need.
> 
> Just to note here, it seems the Mad Catz Europe reps are not very accommodating. I have heard other people here complaining about them. (They're not French are they? LOL, JUST KIDDING!!!). The guys in the U.S. seemed very reasonable to me, even if it did take a little time to get a response from them.


I agree with you on all those points. And I'll try to get in touch with the US reps. Maybe they have an answer. And no, Mad Catz Europe reps are not French, their Brits. LOL

But they should have an option to get an extended warranty on their products, for a fee, since they have so many complains, and those complains will result in loss of clients.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> In your place, with the mouse out-of-warranty, personally I would disassemble the mouse and resolder everything inside it. Bad solder connections can cause all sorts of problems, no matter what caused them (poor factory soldering, impacts from dropping, or heat/age related). However, I don't think most people would have the skill or inclination to bother doing this themselves.


I will do that. I have some electronic skills, and will check soldering on the mouse board.
I also would like to get the laser, since there's so many issues with it. But I can't find that part anywhere for sale. (Philips Twin-eye PLN 2032 or PLN 2033).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Also, I hate to mention this really since I'm sure you have checked it many times, but use a q-tip or other cotton swab to clean the laser. In this particular series of mice, there are areas where the laser is located that can hide bits of dust and can actually block the laser. Use a q-tip that's very _slightly_ damp (I like to use a _slight_ bit of glass cleaner like Windex). Stick it in the laser aperture and twirl it around. If you can't get it to fit, squeeze it and pull it slightly to elongate it (no dirty comments please) so a large portion will fit inside the laser area and again twirl it around to try and get inside the perimeter, around the laser.


I've done all that. I've even removed the glued plastic ring around the laser that's use for a better glide of the mouse. That way you can get a closer look to the lens. They are very clean. And the way it stops from working, sudden, its not dust in the lens, probably its electronics, or the laser life spam that is short.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> As kittencake sort of mentioned, you may be able to get a few dollars for it if you sell it for parts. This could off-set the cost of another mouse (slightly). I personally think a defective RAT 9 mouse with all the accessories is worth at least $25 USD plus shipping. If you look at all the good parts, including the charging station, batteries, mouse (with buttons, thumb wheel, covers, chassis, bits and pieces).
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, good luck.


Thanks. For now I just get the closest replacement to the RAT 9. I decided to try Razer Ouroboros.

Hope it last more than RAT9.

If nothing will result, I'll try to sell it for parts.


----------



## DarkFury

BTW... if you ever do need warranty service, the best way to get a response is....

1) Fill out the trouble ticket on their website .... this will at least get you a case number

2) Call them.... (I usually wait until the next day to do this...) and you will speak directly to a representative. Tell them your case number and then they can expidite the response for the official RMA.

3) From that point it's up to you to ship it back (I personally use FedEx Ground) and they'll get the replacement back to you in under 2 weeks.... (at least from my experience).

And for those who are complaining about the sensor.... well I haven't had a big problem there since I did switch to a G.L.I.D.E. 9 mousepad.... yeah it was expensive, but honestly, for what I've already spent, I'm getting my money's worth out of it.

I have more of a problem with the longevity of the thumb buttons moreso than anything else... as they don't seem to hold up to intense action, but otherwise the MMO 7s I have are great mice.


----------



## quasar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> BTW... if you ever do need warranty service, the best way to get a response is....
> 
> 1) Fill out the trouble ticket on their website .... this will at least get you a case number
> 
> 2) Call them.... (I usually wait until the next day to do this...) and you will speak directly to a representative. Tell them your case number and then they can expidite the response for the official RMA.
> 
> 3) From that point it's up to you to ship it back (I personally use FedEx Ground) and they'll get the replacement back to you in under 2 weeks.... (at least from my experience).
> 
> And for those who are complaining about the sensor.... well I haven't had a big problem there since I did switch to a G.L.I.D.E. 9 mousepad.... yeah it was expensive, but honestly, for what I've already spent, I'm getting my money's worth out of it.
> 
> I have more of a problem with the longevity of the thumb buttons moreso than anything else... as they don't seem to hold up to intense action, but otherwise the MMO 7s I have are great mice.


Done that.

Register on their site, and open a ticket, in the European rep (Rest of Europe), witch by their phone indicative, it's base in the UK (+44).

Wait for tomorrow, and give them a call, with my case number.

Thanks.


----------



## DarkFury

Sweet... .good luck. Hopefully you'll get serviced much faster this way.


----------



## Stoffie22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zero192*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys. I have looked at a lot of mice and overall the MMO7 is my favorite in terms of structural design and button placement. But I've heard so much crap about the twin eye sensor that it just doesnt sound like a great idea. Plus Madcatz support sounds terrible. For $120 I expect the mouse sensor to at least work properly. Does anyone know if they will be coming out with a new line of mice soon that use a less terrible sensor?
> 
> Stoffie22 and vaeron-do you guys have tracking issues? And awesome turtle mouse pad stoffie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Zero192, TNX a friend brought it for me from Brasil. But i have to say i DO have tracking problems! especialy going from right to left.
At first i thought it was a bad usb connection, couse it wassnt a tight fit, but then i found out that wassnt the issue.









I havent tried annything to solve it though cause im such a lazy bas$#d.


----------



## cravinmild

I upgraded from a razer vespula to a strike 7 and virtually eliminated all issues with tracking. All my other mice work better on the new pad also. Futureshop price match and got it so $17 including tax and no shipping costs. The staff there suck but that price match policy makes it hard to order anywhere else if they sell the item.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I upgraded from a razer vespula to a strike 7 and virtually eliminated all issues with tracking. All my other mice work better on the new pad also. Futureshop price match and got it so $17 including tax and no shipping costs. The staff there suck but that price match policy makes it hard to order anywhere else if they sell the item.


FYI, there's a store you may not have heard of with outlets in western Canada, and they also have the same policy. If they are in your area you'll find them way better than Future Shop for computer equipment, with a large selection to choose from. I'll pm you their website.


----------



## SEALBoy

Thinking of buying a R.A.T. 7 but I've hears mixed things about its sensor. Does the new 6400dpi sensor still have the z-axis issue?

Also, does the mouse exhibit any acceleration or prediction?


----------



## Mergatroid

^ I dunno about the RAT 7, but my RAT 9 predicted the local lottery numbers for me, but unfortunately it was wrong....


----------



## cravinmild

Did you find that out after accelerating to the store to cash it









I sorry ....


----------



## zero192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEALBoy*
> 
> Thinking of buying a R.A.T. 7 but I've hears mixed things about its sensor. Does the new 6400dpi sensor still have the z-axis issue?
> 
> Also, does the mouse exhibit any acceleration or prediction?


I am in the same boat here Seal. Trying to decide whether or not to buy the MMO 7. Structurally and in terms of buttons, it is the best mouse I've come across in my extensive search. But, for $40 less I could get a razer with a sensor that is quite a bit better. Now I don't need the best sensor out there. But for +$100 I need a sensor that works.

Im hoping that before I decide MAd catz will release a new rat line with improved sensors


----------



## fleetfeather

I was wondering how many of the owners here felt they got their moneys worth with the RAT/MMO Range?

I bought my first MMO7 in the middle of last year and gave up after 4 RMAs for the thumb buttons breaking on them (I believe the contact mechanisms which register when a button is clicked kept dying). For me, the mice were amazing when they worked, but the build quality just wasn't there to keep them performing in an intensive click/macro-heavy gaming environment - something which I feel should've been given more emphasis when building the MMO7 especially.

I was pretty much forced to pick up a Steelseries WoW Cata mouse despite a less pleasing aesthetic :/


----------



## cravinmild

what versions of the mice were they. My Cyborg mmo7 died and was replaced with a madcatz version. The madcatz version is going strong but doesn't feel the same. I don't know if I would replace it with another, id like to but .... its pretty expensive and ive tried the mmo7 experience and would consider other options. Its a dam fine mouse though, mine sits under a silk cloth and on a holder to raise it off the desktop. Its for special moments


----------



## quasar

After a few exchange of mails, on how to repair my RAT 9, this is what I get from the European rep:

"Dear José Fernandes,

Thank you for your reply.
According to the purchase date, your product is no longer covered by the warranty indeed.
As mentioned before, considering we do not have repairing services we cannot advise you further.
Thank you for your understanding.

Best Regards,
Alexandra Mihu
Technical/Customer Support Rep"

So, be aware, after the end of the warranty, if it's broken, throw it to the garbage.









I now open a ticket in the US rep, to see if I have any luck.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I was wondering how many of the owners here felt they got their moneys worth with the RAT/MMO Range?
> 
> I bought my first MMO7 in the middle of last year and gave up after 4 RMAs for the thumb buttons breaking on them (I believe the contact mechanisms which register when a button is clicked kept dying). For me, the mice were amazing when they worked, but the build quality just wasn't there to keep them performing in an intensive click/macro-heavy gaming environment - something which I feel should've been given more emphasis when building the MMO7 especially.
> 
> I was pretty much forced to pick up a Steelseries WoW Cata mouse despite a less pleasing aesthetic :/


I have the same issues... yet no other mouse feels the same in my hand as my MMO 7.

I ended up buying 2 of them just so I can have one to use while the other is out on RMA.... and yes, those thumb buttons do need some more engineering to improve their durability. That's my biggest pet peeve of this mouse... (even moreso than the sensor that everyone complains about...)


----------



## exyia

jeez, they don't even repair them out of warranty?

shame...no other mice out there seem to come close to feature-set and shape (and color/lighting - I'm ocd about it matching my black/red keyboard)


----------



## d3vour3r

just got mye RAT 9. used it briefly on CS:GO last night. going to take some getting used to but I can see myself getting the hang and loving it shortly


----------



## Kittencake

oh trust me you will fall in love with it


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Did you find that out after accelerating to the store to cash it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sorry ....


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zero192*
> 
> I am in the same boat here Seal. Trying to decide whether or not to buy the MMO 7. Structurally and in terms of buttons, it is the best mouse I've come across in my extensive search. But, for $40 less I could get a razer with a sensor that is quite a bit better. Now I don't need the best sensor out there. But for +$100 I need a sensor that works.
> 
> Im hoping that before I decide MAd catz will release a new rat line with improved sensors


Fat chance. People have been mentioning this for a couple of years now.
Something to think about. Razer mice are very light (at least the three I have tried were). Too light for my personal taste. RAT mice are very heavy. In fact, I didn't install any of the weights because I felt the mouse was heavy enough without them (I like a heavy mouse).

Just food for thought.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I was wondering how many of the owners here felt they got their moneys worth with the RAT/MMO Range?
> 
> I bought my first MMO7 in the middle of last year and gave up after 4 RMAs for the thumb buttons breaking on them (I believe the contact mechanisms which register when a button is clicked kept dying). For me, the mice were amazing when they worked, but the build quality just wasn't there to keep them performing in an intensive click/macro-heavy gaming environment - something which I feel should've been given more emphasis when building the MMO7 especially.
> 
> I was pretty much forced to pick up a Steelseries WoW Cata mouse despite a less pleasing aesthetic :/


That's a tough question. My RAT 9 was $200 when I first bought it (CDN). I have had some issues with it, although it works well 95% of the time. The real question is, was this mouse worth $200? Would I do it again at the same price? No way. This was a celebration gift to myself for paying off my house and car during the same year. So, I wasn't looking for a good deal, but the best mouse I could purchase (that was wireless). If I was looking for a replacement today, I don't think I would pick a RAT 9. They're just too much money, they only take Paypal for parts (last I checked), and the mouse just doesn't work well100% of the time. Even though I still think it's the best design on the market, they need to do something about the laser and about the aperture that seems like a dust magnet. Personally, I don't think I'm going to pay over $100 for a mouse again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quasar*
> 
> After a few exchange of mails, on how to repair my RAT 9, this is what I get from the European rep:
> 
> "Dear José Fernandes,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> According to the purchase date, your product is no longer covered by the warranty indeed.
> As mentioned before, considering we do not have repairing services we cannot advise you further.
> Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Alexandra Mihu
> Technical/Customer Support Rep"
> 
> So, be aware, after the end of the warranty, if it's broken, throw it to the garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now open a ticket in the US rep, to see if I have any luck.


Wow, that really sucks bud. I guess that's just one more reason why my next mouse won't be a RAT. I understand that other manufacturers don't repair their mice either, but then again I haven't seen anyone else charging as much for their mice as I paid for mine. I think you should ask the U.S. office if they will sell you a part.


----------



## quasar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Wow, that really sucks bud. I guess that's just one more reason why my next mouse won't be a RAT. I understand that other manufacturers don't repair their mice either, but then again I haven't seen anyone else charging as much for their mice as I paid for mine. I think you should ask the U.S. office if they will sell you a part.


I also wont buy any more from them.









I don't want it replace, just want it fixed.

This came from the U.S. office.

This is what you will get when any item from them stops working, and the warranty as expired:

"Good Morning,

It seems that we will not be able to further assist you since you are no longer covered under our warranty i am sorry for any inconvenience Hope you understand
-
Victor Milian
Customer Support"

And no, I don't understand. Please, send me a Phillips twin-eye PLN-2032, and I'll replace it my self.


----------



## mikupoiss

My RAT5 died on me about a month ago. The shop where I got it from is closed down. Luckily I still have it covered under warranty.
Opened a support ticket and I got a rather quick response (same day basically). They asked me for a proof of purchase, I hope I get something done by them.

Overall it's a nice mouse. One thing I don't like is the fact that once you lift the mouse even for a short duration, it takes some time to start functioning normally again when put down again.
If I get a new unit I most likely sell it and buy a model 7 for better hand setup.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quasar*
> 
> I also wont buy any more from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want it replace, just want it fixed.
> 
> This came from the U.S. office.
> 
> This is what you will get when any item from them stops working, and the warranty as expired:
> 
> "Good Morning,
> 
> It seems that we will not be able to further assist you since you are no longer covered under our warranty i am sorry for any inconvenience Hope you understand
> -
> Victor Milian
> Customer Support"
> 
> And no, I don't understand. Please, send me a Phillips twin-eye PLN-2032, and I'll replace it my self.


Wow. That's too bad.

Personally I don't see why they don't at least offer parts for sale on their website. To me, something like that would show a real "down to business" attitude, just letting people decide to purchase parts, even to use as spares if they like. To me it wouldn't be much different than an RC shop offering parts for RC vehicles.


----------



## cravinmild

Agree, its out of warranty, expensive as heck to replace... why not sell some parts for the DIYers. I would think a lazer thingy would be cheaper to order than a whole new mouse. Switches for that matter. I see the guys point, hes not asking for a new mouse, just parts to fix the one he has.


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm happy to ship my old MMO7 to anyone that wants it. The laser works well on mine, but 3 of the thumb buttons only respond to clicks intermittently, and another one of the thumb buttons has completely come off. The only thing I'd ask is the "buyer" pays for shipping (I'd be posting it from Australia)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> what versions of the mice were they. My Cyborg mmo7 died and was replaced with a madcatz version. The madcatz version is going strong but doesn't feel the same. I don't know if I would replace it with another, id like to but .... its pretty expensive and ive tried the mmo7 experience and would consider other options. Its a dam fine mouse though, mine sits under a silk cloth and on a holder to raise it off the desktop. Its for special moments


They were all Madcatz versions sadly :/


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm happy to ship my old MMO7 to anyone that wants it. The laser works well on mine, but 3 of the thumb buttons only respond to clicks intermittently, and another one of the thumb buttons has completely come off. The only thing I'd ask is the "buyer" pays for shipping (I'd be posting it from Australia)


Is yours out of warranty as well?

If not, then why not send it in to get replaced?


----------



## OCmember

While I liked the customization that the R.A.T. 7 offered I couldn't get use to the sensor. It never felt centered. I tried lots of tricks: registry, desktop dpi settings, all kind of weird stuff but nothing could ever get it close to what I was use to. This has been over 2-3yrs with this mouse. And my left/right scroll wheel never worked. That's how much I loved the length and width customization options.


----------



## quasar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm happy to ship my old MMO7 to anyone that wants it. The laser works well on mine, but 3 of the thumb buttons only respond to clicks intermittently, and another one of the thumb buttons has completely come off. The only thing I'd ask is the "buyer" pays for shipping (I'd be posting it from Australia)


If it's under warranty, send it back, and they replace it.

My RAT 9 started work today, normally as if nothing had happen.









I had it disassembled and put it away in the box to send it to US.

From their last reply, I just reassemble it again to my preferences, connect it to the PC, and it's been working as if nothing was wrong.









Let me see how long will it last.


----------



## pheonixboii

I just got my cyborg mmo 7 recently and so far it works fine







I just recently joined this thread so i haven't been keeping up to date. It's pretty hard with 300+ pages hahaha. I know there is a lot of people who have their mice stop functioning properly after a while. I'll see how long mine lasts


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quasar*
> 
> If it's under warranty, send it back, and they replace it.
> 
> My RAT 9 started work today, normally as if nothing had happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it disassembled and put it away in the box to send it to US.
> 
> From their last reply, I just reassemble it again to my preferences, connect it to the PC, and it's been working as if nothing was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see how long will it last.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> Is yours out of warranty as well?
> 
> If not, then why not send it in to get replaced?


Yep, mine is well out of warranty.


----------



## zero192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pheonixboii*
> 
> I just got my cyborg mmo 7 recently and so far it works fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just recently joined this thread so i haven't been keeping up to date. It's pretty hard with 300+ pages hahaha. I know there is a lot of people who have their mice stop functioning properly after a while. I'll see how long mine lasts


damn you now i want to get the mmo 7 again









do you use it on a mouse pad? If so which one?

thanks


----------



## qbanb8582

I've been considering getting the MMO mouse. Can anyone tell me if the the shift and dpi buttons can mapped to something different? For example can those buttons be mapped to a keyboard function.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> My RAT5 died on me about a month ago. The shop where I got it from is closed down. Luckily I still have it covered under warranty.
> Opened a support ticket and I got a rather quick response (same day basically). They asked me for a proof of purchase, I hope I get something done by them.
> 
> Overall it's a nice mouse. One thing I don't like is the fact that once you lift the mouse even for a short duration, it takes some time to start functioning normally again when put down again.
> If I get a new unit I most likely sell it and buy a model 7 for better hand setup.


Good news!








I'm qualified for RMA and I don't even have to send them my mouse. They just posted a new one for me









Very nice news due to the fact I have to send my broken down Seasonic PSU for RMA to Germany


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qbanb8582*
> 
> I've been considering getting the MMO mouse. Can anyone tell me if the the shift and dpi buttons can mapped to something different? For example can those buttons be mapped to a keyboard function.


Only the 2 action lock buttons are mappable (now)... the shift and the DPI button are not.

When I get home (at work right now...), I can verify this for you... but off the top of my head, I'm sure that's how it is right now.

EDIT: Yup... the DPI and shift are not programmable.


----------



## Jbrown4124

Just got a MMO7 so far love it


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I just bought a RAT 7 last night, I considered every gaming/high end mouse that I could find available, I'm sure there's some rare mice I've never heard of but other than that, I took all I could find information on into consideration.

It came down to the RAT 7 or RAT 9 or Logitech G700s. I bought it locally since most of them are sealed in a box, so how it feels in my hand is unknown, so I wanted to easily be able to take it back.

I'm not a gamer, but I'm a PC enthusiast and will be using this on my "work rig" in my sig, mainly AutoCAD is what will be making use of the features.

In the next week and half, I'll have to decide on keeping the RAT 7, exchanging it for the Logitech G700s, or ordering the RAT 9. I don't think wireless is a need if the cord is long enough, I haven't unboxed it yet. I'll be reading this thread and after the unboxing and testing I'll post some more info and/or questions.

PS - Glad to be a part of this club


----------



## exyia

I still love my RAT7

I've been looking at mice non-stop the past week, but none of them feel remotely worth giving up the customization for comfort, the thumb wheel (which makes a great macro for changing tabs in chrome btw), and look


----------



## qbanb8582

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> Only the 2 action lock buttons are mappable (now)... the shift and the DPI button are not.
> 
> When I get home (at work right now...), I can verify this for you... but off the top of my head, I'm sure that's how it is right now.
> 
> EDIT: Yup... the DPI and shift are not programmable.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Lightning Whale

My RAT has worked fine for the last year and a half it had some problems due to sopme sand getting in the sensor my fault but other than that it has been awesome i love it for games and solid works


----------



## mikupoiss

The new RAT5 I got from RMA is a shiny black with red accents. Looks sexy in darker environments but not so nice in bright light (dirt magnet).
This feels completely different from my pre-RMA RAT so I guess I had a faulty model from the start


----------



## Starbomba

I bought a RAT 7 to replace my DA Black. Let's see how well it is once i get it, been looking for a heavy mouse and now's my chance to try one.


----------



## Jump3r

I have been ruined, i cant use any other mouse than my RAT 7 now so yesterday i saw a sale on PC Case gear i bought 5 more out of fear they might stop manufacturing them.


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r*
> 
> I have been ruined, i cant use any other mouse than my RAT 7 now so yesterday i saw a sale on PC Case gear i bought 5 more out of fear they might stop manufacturing them.


Must've been one hell of a deal.... however I still don't think I would have bought 5 of them... 2 or 3 maybe... but 5? Wow....

I have 2 that I've bought just so I can have one to use while the other is being replaced under the warranty... since the thumb button obviously can't take the punishment of intense gaming and whatnot....


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r*
> 
> I have been ruined, i cant use any other mouse than my RAT 7 now so yesterday i saw a sale on PC Case gear i bought 5 more out of fear they might stop manufacturing them.


Wow. I can understand your reasoning. I really like my RAT 9, even if it has had a few issues over the years. Unfortunately it's really too expensive for me to consider replacing it when it dies. I'll have a hard time getting used to a different mouse.

At least I can solder really well, so if I have any button problems I can replace them. However, if there's a wireless, laser or other functionality fault I may not be able to service it.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Wow. I can understand your reasoning. I really like my RAT 9, even if it has had a few issues over the years. Unfortunately it's really too expensive for me to consider replacing it when it dies. I'll have a hard time getting used to a different mouse.
> 
> At least I can solder really well, so if I have any button problems I can replace them. However, if there's a wireless, laser or other functionality fault I may not be able to service it.


agree 100%

I have been looking for another mouse for months, but everything else feels like "just another mouse". my RAT7 still works 100% other than precision aim not working anymore - but the button works and I prefer it as a macro anyway. the only option i see worth upgrading to is the MMO7 with the extra buttons and cool LED's

but then the price....ugh, I guess I'll keep waiting for something interesting to come along or until my RAT7 dies, but it's still going strong AND feels new (all other mice I've used actually felt their age and worn to their age, the finish on the RAT7 has aged really well for me)


----------



## Starbomba

Been enjoying my R.A.T. 7 for a couple days. I kind-of start to miss my old DeathAdder's full body, but it is still quite comfortable to use, the pinky holder is just awesome, and the profiles are a godsend (after a wee of tweaking). Definitely awesome mouse, and for $55 can't really complain


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I'd like to join!
Had my R.A.T5 for about a year and a half now still going strong. I don't know about a lot of other people but I use the precision aim button a lot when playing BF3 or BF4, do many other people find it useful?
Also the writing is starting to fade a little on mine


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I almost couldn't buy a mouse other than the rat I became so attached to that button.


----------



## Mergatroid

Unfortunately, because I use a "claw grip", the aim button is almost useless for me unless I want to change my grip. I have tried that, and I can do it, but I wish the button was further toward the rear of the mouse (right where the screw is on the side would be perfect for me). Can't have everything I guess.


----------



## z7x

My rat9's laser started failing so I got a new model with 6400dpi and 2.4ghz and look at this:


----------



## TallGuyCam

Hey guys, I cannot wait to join you in being an owner of this mouse!

Could I get some help with mouse pads?
I've used the search feature to look for discussions involving mouse pads within this thread, and have also looked in other threads and sites, but thought I'd do one final check and ask you guys within the main thread for a current point of view.

I'm trying to decide between:
- G.L.I.D.E. 7
- G.L.I.D.E. 9
- Razer Sphex

Ultimately, I want the best performance for this mouse. That is my first priority and the most important factor.
In terms of looks, I believe it goes: Sphex > G.L.I.D.E. 7 > G.L.I.D.E. 9. (I love minimalism and black goes well with the rest of my technology). But at the end of the deal, it's probably no big deal how it looks.

This is my first PC Gaming build, so I'm a little unsure as to how I'd like my pad to 'feel', however my instinct tell me I'd prefer a fast smooth experience (and adding weights will help 'slow' the mouse if the pad is too fast).

If it helps at all, I will primarily be playing BF4


----------



## Starbomba

Guys, is there a way that i can auto-load a profile into the software as soon as the computer boots? The first thing i do is open Chrome so it'd love to get that profile as an auto-load on windows boot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TallGuyCam*
> 
> Hey guys, I cannot wait to join you in being an owner of this mouse!
> 
> Could I get some help with mouse pads?
> I've used the search feature to look for discussions involving mouse pads within this thread, and have also looked in other threads and sites, but thought I'd do one final check and ask you guys within the main thread for a current point of view.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between:
> - G.L.I.D.E. 7
> - G.L.I.D.E. 9
> - Razer Sphex
> 
> Ultimately, I want the best performance for this mouse. That is my first priority and the most important factor.
> In terms of looks, I believe it goes: Sphex > G.L.I.D.E. 7 > G.L.I.D.E. 9. (I love minimalism and black goes well with the rest of my technology). But at the end of the deal, it's probably no big deal how it looks.
> 
> This is my first PC Gaming build, so I'm a little unsure as to how I'd like my pad to 'feel', however my instinct tell me I'd prefer a fast smooth experience (and adding weights will help 'slow' the mouse if the pad is too fast).
> 
> If it helps at all, I will primarily be playing BF4


I'm using a generic cloth mousepad and i've used a cloth CM mousepad, along with my naked table to use my RAT7, and i haven't really noticed any difference. I haven't played BF4, but i tried BF3 and Tomb Raider. My mouse has all weights installed as well, as i love heavy mouses.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Guys, is there a way that i can auto-load a profile into the software as soon as the computer boots? The first thing i do is open Chrome so it'd love to get that profile as an auto-load on windows boot.
> I'm using a generic cloth mousepad and i've used a cloth CM mousepad, along with my naked table to use my RAT7, and i haven't really noticed any difference. I haven't played BF4, but i tried BF3 and Tomb Raider. My mouse has all weights installed as well, as i love heavy mouses.


it's decieving, but you can. on the taskbar, go to select your profile but right click, then you will find the option. it's pretty buried between a series of right clicks, but was so happy when I found it


----------



## TallGuyCam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> .
> I'm using a generic cloth mousepad and i've used a cloth CM mousepad, along with my naked table to use my RAT7, and i haven't really noticed any difference. I haven't played BF4, but i tried BF3 and Tomb Raider. My mouse has all weights installed as well, as i love heavy mouses.


Thanks for the response man

Has the mouse been corrected of its tracking issues that it has had in the past? Just wondering if it is still a 'picky' sensor


----------



## omricn

Guys the r.a.t series has by far the widest range of positive-negative reviews I've ever seen in mice.. I really want to buy the r.a.t 5 but I'm so nervous about all the issues I keep hearing about.. tracking issues, sensor suddenly freezes, sensor stopped responding, needs very specific pads etc.. I really don't want to spend 90$ on a mouse that'l break in no time..


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Guys the r.a.t series has by far the widest range of positive-negative reviews I've ever seen in mice.. I really want to buy the r.a.t 5 but I'm so nervous about all the issues I keep hearing about.. tracking issues, sensor suddenly freezes, sensor stopped responding, needs very specific pads etc.. I really don't want to spend 90$ on a mouse that'l break in no time..


I've had my rat5 about 2 years now and used it on a plastic mouse mat, no mouse mat, my leg, a book and currently I have a Razer goliathus control edition fabric mouse mat and I've never had a problem


----------



## omricn

I just went and bought one, sometimes you just need to take a risk, and for the time being I couldn't be happier, first - I got the glossy black with red accents one, had no idea it was that one 'till I opened the box, had mixed feelings about the color but man oh man is it sexy







it's a bit smaller than I imagined but that's not a con, it feels nice and solid, it still houses all of the weights and I think I'll keep it that way, maybe take one out.
I have no tracking issues out of the box, I have it placed on razer mantis cloth pad, which is black with green textures and it doesn't seem to bother the mouse.
I can't stop touching and looking at it, it really feels good in the hand and looks absolutely amazing, coming from a corsair M60 and a corsair m90 (now a drawer backup ) I couldn't go with any mouse that doesn't have an aluminum chassis and this one didn't let me down.

The only con I do have about it mouse is the normal behavior of the sensor which will jump up an inch or so when placing the mouse back down after lifting it, and I tend to lift the mouse allot in-game , but I do feel, after a couple cod:ghosts matches that I'm adapting to it quite automatically so I guess I can deal with one down side as long as this will remain the only one...
I've spent allot of time reading this thread so I feel obligated to thank all of the users, so thanks for helping me out, even if you didn't know about it









I'll post updates every month or so in order to help people struggling like I did, so that they would have a good idea of the rat 5's reliability over time.


----------



## omricn

Update:

Another issue that I've been hearing about was the cursor would jump around when playing music, I turned the volume up including crazy bass, and tested the mouse, the cursor does not move at all, so I guess that's not an issue anymore.
Correction - it does move if the bass is kicking.. not a major issue 'cause I don't game or use the mouse while the volume is pumped all the way up, just can't track fluently while listening to Metallica..
Mouse still tracks fine, no other issues came up since purchase.


----------



## exyia

funny, I had a Corsair M65 in my hands as I walked to the register, but decided it was a waste and threw it back on the shelf

I can't find anything that comes close or provides more than the RAT7. every other mouse is just a mouse - no real adjustment or customization, fewer buttons. Maybe it's time I just break down and order the MMO7 gloss black already


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Another issue that I've been hearing about was the cursor would jump around when playing music, I turned the volume up including crazy bass, and tested the mouse, the cursor does not move at all, so I guess that's not an issue anymore.
> Correction - it does move if the bass is kicking.. not a major issue 'cause I don't game or use the mouse while the volume is pumped all the way up, just can't track fluently while listening to Metallica..
> Mouse still tracks fine, no other issues came up since purchase.


I see 30 grams of adjustable weight you got there buddy. I'm sure a F.A.T.T.E.R. R.A.T. will not get vibrated around by the B.A.S.S.


----------



## omricn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I see 30 grams of adjustable weight you got there buddy. I'm sure a F.A.T.T.E.R. R.A.T. will not get vibrated around by the B.A.S.S.


Naahh.. I only have one weight off the mouse, but it doesn't have anything to do with the vibrations, the mouse DOES NOT move at all during loud music, it's the sensor experiencing strange behavior, the mouse is absolutely still and firm. maybe this sensor is meant to be a little loose inside it's compartment so it wobbles or something..


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Naahh.. I only have one weight off the mouse, but it doesn't have anything to do with the vibrations, the mouse DOES NOT move at all during loud music, it's the sensor experiencing strange behavior, the mouse is absolutely still and firm. maybe this sensor is meant to be a little loose inside it's compartment so it wobbles or something..


Same exact problem bro, one of the reasons I got rid of the mouse. While listening to music I would usually plug in a crappy apple ball mouse for browsing. Flip your rat upside down while playing music and it will recover and stop moving quicker.


----------



## omricn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Same exact problem bro, one of the reasons I got rid of the mouse. While listening to music I would usually plug in a crappy apple ball mouse for browsing. Flip your rat upside down while playing music and it will recover and stop moving quicker.


That's one low tech solution that makes sense







but actually what I did was set the lowest dpi switch to 100 dpi so that the cursor barely moves and that seemed to make the mouse less sensitive to bass movements, so whenever I'm watching a movie or listening to loud music I'll switch to 100 dpi and unless I'm waking up the neighborhood with my sub then the cursor wont move


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Not a bad idea, but for me and my dinky mouse pad, that would never work. Also, it has to be the sensor, my current mouse has never moved a mm, not matter how loud.


----------



## Fandom

Hey guys,

I have two strange problems with my Rat 7 on Mac OSX 10.9 that maybe you can help me with.

Every time I put the computer to sleep or shut down, and then turn it on again, the programmable buttons on the rat 7 are not working, even though the software has loaded and the profile has been activated. If I however change profiles, then the problem stops and the buttons work as intended.

The second problem is with the thumb wheel -- I have programmed it to increase/decrease volume, but then it only increases the volume by 1 step (out of 15) and then stops and doesn't work anymore, until I press the physical button on the keyboard to increase the volume. What the..?

Any advice/tips would be more than welcome! Thank you in advance.


----------



## King PWNinater

What can I do to prevent future problems with my future MMO 7?


----------



## Tyrannocanis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> What can I do to prevent future problems with my future MMO 7?


Keep the receipt









http://s664.photobucket.com/user/Fraust/media/DSC02435_zps639d7be6.jpg.html


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> Keep the receipt


+1 - Exactly....


----------



## xserpint

Been using a RAT7 for almost a year now... I love the feel, but hate how the mouse walks itself across the screen with any vibration coming through my desk. I've actually held it in place with my finger and watched it walk from one corner to the diagonal other corner during a song or while gaming.

I've read articles from people who have picked these apart and they say its due to them using the Philips Twin Eye sensor. It is apparently a known problem with it. I should have done my homework better before I bought this.

I'll never buy another one of these things again. I can't afford to spend $90 on junk like this that doesn't stay where I put it.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

I really hope they make a successor to the MMO version before they discontinue it; Love this thing, even with the minor sensor issues.


----------



## adanmtxt1

Hey guys. I broke my RAT 7's left wing. While I like the mouse enough to buy another I'm wondering if I'd like the MMO 7 more; beyond its sick appearance (Tyrannocanis!) its array of buttons could be nice to have. Has anyone found the button placement cumbersome with FPSs particularly around the thumb area with a fingertip / claw grip?


----------



## Captain Murasa

I just registered just to say how much I love my RAT 7.







I'm not on my desktop right now so no pics (not that I've done anything to it).

I had a red rat only to RMA it for a stock black one after the thumb buttons broke off. (I can't live without buttons like that.). Honestly it looks better in red, although it doesn't fit in with my black rig. (Complete with a Razer Lycosa, but whatever.)

My brother complained to me that it's really uncomfortable to use, but I can't see why after I did spend the time to customize it to my liking. I also can't live with another mouse now, it's too comfortable and at the right weight! I use a wireless mouse that isn't a Rat, when I'm on the go, but it feels so light and awkward to use.

Anyway, I'm a bit iffy about some tracking issues I have with it, but I use a Warpad with my mouse. The squishiness of the pad could be why I have tracking issues, and I just recently cleaned it; so I don't know what's wrong with it? Can someone help me with this?


----------



## Djmatrix32

So my Rat 5 is worn out and keeps double clicking is there a fix or should I just buy a new rat mouse?


----------



## Tyrannocanis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adanmtxt1*
> 
> Hey guys. I broke my RAT 7's left wing. While I like the mouse enough to buy another I'm wondering if I'd like the MMO 7 more; beyond its sick appearance (Tyrannocanis!) its array of buttons could be nice to have. Has anyone found the button placement cumbersome with FPSs particularly around the thumb area with a fingertip / claw grip?


While I use a palm grip, the thumb area will slide forward or backwards around 2 inches, so I doubt it will be much of an issue. And on games like battlefield 4, I use every single button anyway.


----------



## Nethermir

Anyone in here who still has a working RAT 9 that is over 1 1/2 years old? I want to try the RAT 9 again but I am still skeptical as to how long these mice last. I have bought at least 4 RAT 9s before and 3 have started giving me problems within less then 30 days and 1 managed to make it to around 11 months.


----------



## provost

I have been using the Rat 9 for little over a year now. Other than the USB 3.0 issues, and a somewhat awkwardly articulated pinky rest, it has been great. It had also helped me cut down on a bit of wire clutter since its wireless.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omricn*
> 
> Guys the r.a.t series has by far the widest range of positive-negative reviews I've ever seen in mice.. I really want to buy the r.a.t 5 but I'm so nervous about all the issues I keep hearing about.. tracking issues, sensor suddenly freezes, sensor stopped responding, needs very specific pads etc.. I really don't want to spend 90$ on a mouse that'l break in no time..


I dunno about the five, but I have had the 7 for a little over 2 years now, and the only issue I have at the moment is that the left mouse button switch is showing signs of being beaten to death by occasionally not wanting to work. Havn't noticed any tracking issues, or bits and pieces falling off, all said and done, really pleased with it.


----------



## fuzzybass

Does anyone know if the lasered RAT 7 mice have built-in hardware acceleration? My understanding is that the RAT 7's use the Philips Twin Eye sensors, and that they actually do not have acceleration, unlike the Avago laser sensors.

At the same time, I've also heard people say they can feel the difference in tracking between the RAT 7, and the RAT 3, which uses an optical sensor.

So, does the RAT 7 sensor, the PTE, actually have acceleration? Or are there other issues besides acceleration that the PTE has, that makes it tracking different than the RAT 3 tracking?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Murasa*
> 
> I just registered just to say how much I love my RAT 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on my desktop right now so no pics (not that I've done anything to it).
> 
> I had a red rat only to RMA it for a stock black one after the thumb buttons broke off. (I can't live without buttons like that.). Honestly it looks better in red, although it doesn't fit in with my black rig. (Complete with a Razer Lycosa, but whatever.)
> 
> My brother complained to me that it's really uncomfortable to use, but I can't see why after I did spend the time to customize it to my liking. I also can't live with another mouse now, it's too comfortable and at the right weight! I use a wireless mouse that isn't a Rat, when I'm on the go, but it feels so light and awkward to use.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a bit iffy about some tracking issues I have with it, but I use a Warpad with my mouse. The squishiness of the pad could be why I have tracking issues, and I just recently cleaned it; so I don't know what's wrong with it? Can someone help me with this?


Take a Q-Tip and "twirl" one end so it gets fairly pointy. Put a little bit of glass cleaner like Windex on it (just enough to make it a little damp", stick it in the laser aperture and twirl it around. Do this even if the laser looks clean. I find my tracking issues disappear after I do this. In fact, I keep a Q-tip on my desk all the time now.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybass*
> 
> Does anyone know if the lasered RAT 7 mice have built-in hardware acceleration? My understanding is that the RAT 7's use the Philips Twin Eye sensors, and that they actually do not have acceleration, unlike the Avago laser sensors.
> 
> At the same time, I've also heard people say they can feel the difference in tracking between the RAT 7, and the RAT 3, which uses an optical sensor.
> 
> So, does the RAT 7 sensor, the PTE, actually have acceleration? Or are there other issues besides acceleration that the PTE has, that makes it tracking different than the RAT 3 tracking?


I do not own a RAT 3, but i do not feel a difference between my RAT 7 and my DA Black, which uses an Avago S3888 sensor with acceleration disabled (not all Avago mouses enable acceleration)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Take a Q-Tip and "twirl" one end so it gets fairly pointy. Put a little bit of glass cleaner like Windex on it (just enough to make it a little damp", stick it in the laser aperture and twirl it around. Do this even if the laser looks clean. I find my tracking issues disappear after I do this. In fact, I keep a Q-tip on my desk all the time now.


I do something very similar, but without the Q-tip, i just use compressed air to clean the laser.


----------



## nwstud31

So I decided to give this mouse another shot. After trying several other mice that had more than 12 buttons, I couldn't find any I liked. I really liked the button layout on this mouse, especially the precision aim thumb stick. It's just a matter of configuring the mouse so it feels comfortable in my hand.....if I can do that then I think this might be the perfect mouse.

One question though, what is up with the button on the right side of the mouse? Does this thing do anything? I can't seem to map it to anything in the configuration panel.


----------



## Mergatroid

^which mouse and button are you referring to? I'm using a RAT 9 and, other than the RMB, there is no other button on the right side.


----------



## nwstud31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^which mouse and button are you referring to? I'm using a RAT 9 and, other than the RMB, there is no other button on the right side.


The one in the bottom right pic below...


----------



## Mergatroid

Ah, OK, most of the RAT mice don't have that button. I really like the layout of those buttons though.


----------



## nwstud31

Ok, I figured out it was a shift key so you can switch between 2 profiles on the fly. Pretty cool feature!


----------



## spooky71

I have been trying for the longest time to download drivers for either the MMO 7 or rat 7. Anyone know an alternative site. The Madcatz website is timing out on me.


----------



## nwstud31

I downloaded them from here...

LINK


----------



## spooky71

I keep getting this error : Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to ftp.saitek.com. I have also tried IE, same thing.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spooky71*
> 
> I keep getting this error : Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to ftp.saitek.com. I have also tried IE, same thing.


I just downloaded that driver from here:

http://www.cyborggaming.com/download.htm

without any issues. I just googled mmo 7 driver download.


----------



## DoomDash

Today my Rat 7 gave out after 2 good years of extreme use in games you click a ton like SCII, Diablo III, PoE, and BF3/4. Only the buttons seem to work. I will replace it, do you guys recommend the 9 even though its wireless ( I dont want any gaming disadvantages )?


----------



## Mergatroid

I have been using the RAT nine for about 3 years now. I have no had any problems that effect my gaming at all. No lag or delays or anything.

Once in a blue moon I seem to have a tracking issue where one axis will stop working, but I think it's some kind of interference. I haven't had it happen in about a year, so I think whatever was causing it is gone. Other than that it should be pretty much exactly the same as a RAT 7 but without it's tail.


----------



## quasar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Anyone in here who still has a working RAT 9 that is over 1 1/2 years old? I want to try the RAT 9 again but I am still skeptical as to how long these mice last. I have bought at least 4 RAT 9s before and 3 have started giving me problems within less then 30 days and 1 managed to make it to around 11 months.


Mine as over two years, and still works fine.

Had a few issues with laser, but I think it was only dust, as after a more aggressive cleaning, it started work again.


----------



## adanmtxt1

My new MMO 7 just arrived to replace my RAT 7, and its additional features will come in handy. The orange anodizing and coloring on the plastics, plus the adjustable lighting, is just too cool too. Madcatz really did a nice job.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quasar*
> 
> Mine as over two years, and still works fine.
> 
> Had a few issues with laser, but I think it was only dust, as after a more aggressive cleaning, it started work again.


I have one that's at the two year mark.


----------



## Mergatroid

My RAT 9 batteries are only lasting a couple of hours now. I really hope they consider making a variant that uses a normal AA battery. Now I have to figure out a way to get replacement batteries. They only take Paypal on their website, and it would pretty much suck to get an account for a single use.
They should really make the batteries available wherever the mouse is sold.


----------



## quasar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> My RAT 9 batteries are only lasting a couple of hours now. I really hope they consider making a variant that uses a normal AA battery. Now I have to figure out a way to get replacement batteries. They only take Paypal on their website, and it would pretty much suck to get an account for a single use.
> They should really make the batteries available wherever the mouse is sold.


You have more luck than me.

Mines still last a hard day of use, but when I'll need a replace, they will cost a lot.

The P&P to my country is more expensive than the batteries it self.


----------



## Starbomba

In case you want to upgrade, or just get get a spare/second RAT 7: R.A.T. 7 $59.99


----------



## nutmeg

Hi guys,

Just bought the MMO 7 and takes a while to get used to but generally happy with it..

I have installed the Smart Technology software on Win 7 32-bit machine, while it does let me apply profiles.. i am unable to set the profile at startup as advised is possible to do on the website.. a

in the System Tray it shows the mouse fine, but the only options available are...

Clear Profile
Clear Startup
Profile Editor
Close

On the website it states it should show at least 2 otjher options but i just dont get them.. any ideas?

Ta!


----------



## Mergatroid

It looks like you don't have any profiles. Open the editor and save the default profile. Hopefully that will make it show up. You should be able to download profiles from their website so you don't have to make them all.


----------



## nutmeg

i have lots of profiles i have downloaded and even modified... the menu still doesnt change though


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Then there is either a fault with your installation or you are placing the profiles in the wrong location. If you have profiles, they should show up in a list when you click the icon in the system tray. This allows you to change profiles without having to open the editor, and also allows you to select which profile is the default profile, again without having to open the editor.

My profiles are located in: C:\users\public\public documents\smarttechnology profiles.

If your profiles are also located in that directory, I would try reinstalling the software (uninstall first, reboot and reinstall). If they are not located there, you should move them and then they should show up in the system tray.


----------



## fuzzybass

So what are people's opinions/experiences with the so-called "Z-axis" bug on the RAT 7? Some people insist that it exists, but I owned a RAT 7 for a couple of days, and I honestly couldn't find it at all.

I even made a video of it here: 




And you can see the cursor moving when I rest the mouse, but the cursor moves randomly, which tells me it isn't an issue with the "Z-axis bug". It's just the cursor moving due to the mouse landing on the pad at different angles, which is what would happen with every mouse.

What are your experiences? Did you really experience a "Z-axis" bug? Has it be confirmed through testing?


----------



## nutmeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ Then there is either a fault with your installation or you are placing the profiles in the wrong location. If you have profiles, they should show up in a list when you click the icon in the system tray. This allows you to change profiles without having to open the editor, and also allows you to select which profile is the default profile, again without having to open the editor.
> 
> My profiles are located in: C:\users\public\public documents\smarttechnology profiles.
> 
> If your profiles are also located in that directory, I would try reinstalling the software (uninstall first, reboot and reinstall). If they are not located there, you should move them and then they should show up in the system tray.


thats done the trick.. couldnt remember seeing that written down anywhere.. thanks!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybass*
> 
> So what are people's opinions/experiences with the so-called "Z-axis" bug on the RAT 7? Some people insist that it exists, but I owned a RAT 7 for a couple of days, and I honestly couldn't find it at all.
> 
> I even made a video of it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the cursor moving when I rest the mouse, but the cursor moves randomly, which tells me it isn't an issue with the "Z-axis bug". It's just the cursor moving due to the mouse landing on the pad at different angles, which is what would happen with every mouse.
> 
> What are your experiences? Did you really experience a "Z-axis" bug? Has it be confirmed through testing?


Keep using it, you see it. I think it's quite more noticable when setting it down harder, and at and angle, you know, like you do when you're really playing. Also, higher sensitivity makes is worse.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybass*
> 
> So what are people's opinions/experiences with the so-called "Z-axis" bug on the RAT 7? Some people insist that it exists, but I owned a RAT 7 for a couple of days, and I honestly couldn't find it at all.
> 
> I even made a video of it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the cursor moving when I rest the mouse, but the cursor moves randomly, which tells me it isn't an issue with the "Z-axis bug". It's just the cursor moving due to the mouse landing on the pad at different angles, which is what would happen with every mouse.
> 
> What are your experiences? Did you really experience a "Z-axis" bug? Has it be confirmed through testing?


Right now, gently lifting and lowering my RAT 9 will cause the pointer to move in a diagonal. It's the same diagonal every time, no matter how careful I am with it, so it's not just a normal mouse thing. Still, it has never caused me an issue when I'm gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nutmeg*
> 
> thats done the trick.. couldnt remember seeing that written down anywhere.. thanks!


No problem bud, glad I could help.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Oh, man, I dunno why, but I was thinking of the y axis problem, where it stops moving along the x and only moves on the y. But yeah, I had the z axis bug too.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

What exactly is the z axis bug, and why would it be a problem? My mouse doesn't generally come off the desk when I'm playing games


----------



## Gozzle

Did you ever find where to get a replacement button module from?

Had the same problem and it took them weeks to reply. Just told me it was out of warranty, end of. Wouldnt help me find a replacement at all.

Thanks in advance


----------



## adanmtxt1

I thought the z-axis concern was where when you lift off momentarily the mouse is unresponsive for a moment after replacement. Never experienced it with my RAT 7 and don't see it with my MMO 7.


----------



## cravinmild

lift my up and move it around on the mat all the time (mmo7) and never once has mine stopped responding (not say others have the same experience), pointer moves a little on lift off and perfect operation when i set it down.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adanmtxt1*
> 
> I thought the z-axis concern was where when you lift off momentarily the mouse is unresponsive for a moment after replacement. Never experienced it with my RAT 7 and don't see it with my MMO 7.


I've seen this but only on specific mousepads and with older PTE mouse firmwares. Shouldn't happen really anymore. Not even my 3G Lachesis does this on the latest firmware.

The Z axis bug is the down and to the right movement specific to PTE mice. Usually when you lift off, your mouse goes down and to the right and then when you set it back onto the pad it doesn't move back up and to the left and remains offset. It has almost no perceivable effect if you use anywhere from a medium to low sensitivity. I can only see people with very high sensitivity complain about this.


----------



## LaNombre

Hello everybody









(feel free to move this post to another thread when it is missplaced here







)

I have an Issue with my RAT 7.
I own mine for almost 2 years now, it worked flawless from day one.
Recently (after Battlefield 4 launched), my mouse started to cause problems in
certain games (Minecraft, Portal 2, Borderlands 1, Surgeon Simulator 2013), where the movement was
completely broken. I was able to move the mouse, but when I did, the gemes started to
lag extremely (<10fps), ususally I get about 90fps. The massive drops only appear
when I move the mouse, when running around with WASD the framerate is high as usual.

Other games work without any problems (Borderlands 2, TES V, Battlefield 3 and 4, etc.).
I whitnessed the problems after updating my AMD drivers when Battlefield 4 Beta came out,
previously my mouse worked fine.

(I use the RAT 7 wirh a ROCCAT Taito Mousepad)

Any suggestions or tips what causes these problems?

Gz, Nom


----------



## Tyrannocanis

how odd....I've never had an issue like that to my knowledge. a shame, surgeon simulator is so fun







I can't think of anything that would cause such an issue....maybe email madcatz/cyborg


----------



## Mergatroid

I had upgraded the motherboard in my PC from a Sandybridge to a Haswell. I tried to cheat and not reinstall windows. I installed all the Haswell drivers and it seemed to work OK for a couple of weeks, but I started having similar problems to what is described above. Games would start chugging away, and my mouse pointer would lag really bad. I ended up having to do a fresh install of Windows to solve the problem.

If you check AMD's website, I believe they have software that will completely uninstall their drivers. Give that a try and see if it will strip them out completely, allowing a fresh install of new drivers to work properly and hopefully not bugger up your mouse. You could try doing the same with your mouse drivers as well.


----------



## cravinmild

looks like my 5way hat switch broke. The button fell off last night after a few weeks of what sounded like the crinkle of candy wrappers every time the button was pulled towards me. I figured what the heck and try to fix it myself as its out of warranty. It didnt work, cant say exactly why but i figured i would post the shots i took anyways as perhaps i could be of help to someone else. As much as I googled this may be the only guide for taking this part of the Rat mice apart ....

This is what it looks like

This shot is without the black cap over the end of the screw which on the Rat 7 would angle the thumb pad outward.

When removed will allow the entire thumb section to lift up and off the spindle it sits on

Here is a shot showing a C-clip at the end of the silver rod (the rod the thumb unit sides forward and backwards on). You will need to remove this clip to continue taking the unit apart.

Now using the included tool with the mmo7 keep turning the shaft until it slides out, it will be easy as the C-clip stopping it will no longer stop you.

With the silver rod removed you are able to remove three small screws show here (one out of shot) which will allow you to take the cover off showing the pcb/switches


You can see here that all the solder has broken around the 5way switch. Interesting here that the solder around this switch is also what keeps the 5way switch from fall right off the pcb. Horrible stupid construction. Every time the 5way switch is pulled, pushed or pressed all that force is absorbed by the solder joints and pcb. This is my problem. The solder has broken around all four sides of the 5way switch, its able to completely lift off the pcb and is no longer functioning. I had thought it was the knob on the end of this switch which broke but it was actually this switch coming off the pcb when the solder holding it down broke.

This is what im using to hold the mouse in place while i work on it. The parts are all still connected by wires, its not much room to work and this was great for holding it all. A Dremel vice (fantastic tool) and I dont even know what to call that maginfining glass holder tweezer thingy. I could not have gotten this far without these tools

This gas soldering torch is pretty cool. Takes like 10secs and i can melt solder. The tip is far to large for this job, like doctor using a knitting needles to stitch a wound. This 5way switch is 6.7mm on all sides and the tip of the iron is around 1.5mm soooo ya, not going to happen.

Trusty Dremel







Sharpened the point of that iron pin sharp.

hard to see here but i managed to (I think-cant really see) to reconnect the solder points along all the sides but one. The last side i think is the problem keeping the mouse from working.

The Last side i came to and the most difficult to get to looks like its solder has fallen right off, nothing there to reheat and bind.

I added some of my solder but trying to judge how much is hard. I needed to place a piece of solder where i needed it on the switch with tweezers then melt it. Trying to grab this invisible small speck of solder was HARD lol, but when i placed that tiny chunk of solder on the switch and looking at it through the mag glass it looked liked gigantic and too large. needless to say thats a lot of solder compared to the other three sides.


In the end it did not work. Less buttons work on that thumb pad now then before







I dont really care, if even one button does not work then its junk and needs replacing. Not sure if i will go with another MMO7, theres a number of mice I would like to own. I play one game with this mouse ... Diablo 3 and the next mouse will be worked exactly like this one. That 5way hat switch is designed very poorly, its going to break again on the next one.
There you are. IF your 5way goes out this is how you go about taking the mouse apart to see whats the matter. Perhaps another with better skills then mine will have better luck







This mouse is going in a spare parts box for future modding projects.

Thanks for reading


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> looks like my 5way hat switch broke. The button fell off last night after a few weeks of what sounded like the crinkle of candy wrappers every time the button was pulled towards me. I figured what the heck and try to fix it myself as its out of warranty. It didnt work, cant say exactly why but i figured i would post the shots i took anyways as perhaps i could be of help to someone else. As much as I googled this may be the only guide for taking this part of the Rat mice apart ....
> 
> This is what it looks like
> 
> This shot is without the black cap over the end of the screw which on the Rat 7 would angle the thumb pad outward.
> 
> When removed will allow the entire thumb section to lift up and off the spindle it sits on
> 
> Here is a shot showing a C-clip at the end of the silver rod (the rod the thumb unit sides forward and backwards on). You will need to remove this clip to continue taking the unit apart.
> 
> Now using the included tool with the mmo7 keep turning the shaft until it slides out, it will be easy as the C-clip stopping it will no longer stop you.
> 
> With the silver rod removed you are able to remove three small screws show here (one out of shot) which will allow you to take the cover off showing the pcb/switches
> 
> 
> You can see here that all the solder has broken around the 5way switch. Interesting here that the solder around this switch is also what keeps the 5way switch from fall right off the pcb. Horrible stupid construction. Every time the 5way switch is pulled, pushed or pressed all that force is absorbed by the solder joints and pcb. This is my problem. The solder has broken around all four sides of the 5way switch, its able to completely lift off the pcb and is no longer functioning. I had thought it was the knob on the end of this switch which broke but it was actually this switch coming off the pcb when the solder holding it down broke.
> 
> This is what im using to hold the mouse in place while i work on it. The parts are all still connected by wires, its not much room to work and this was great for holding it all. A Dremel vice (fantastic tool) and I dont even know what to call that maginfining glass holder tweezer thingy. I could not have gotten this far without these tools
> 
> This gas soldering torch is pretty cool. Takes like 10secs and i can melt solder. The tip is far to large for this job, like doctor using a knitting needles to stitch a wound. This 5way switch is 6.7mm on all sides and the tip of the iron is around 1.5mm soooo ya, not going to happen.
> 
> Trusty Dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpened the point of that iron pin sharp.
> 
> hard to see here but i managed to (I think-cant really see) to reconnect the solder points along all the sides but one. The last side i think is the problem keeping the mouse from working.
> 
> The Last side i came to and the most difficult to get to looks like its solder has fallen right off, nothing there to reheat and bind.
> 
> I added some of my solder but trying to judge how much is hard. I needed to place a piece of solder where i needed it on the switch with tweezers then melt it. Trying to grab this invisible small speck of solder was HARD lol, but when i placed that tiny chunk of solder on the switch and looking at it through the mag glass it looked liked gigantic and too large. needless to say thats a lot of solder compared to the other three sides.
> 
> 
> 
> In the end it did not work. Less buttons work on that thumb pad now then before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont really care, if even one button does not work then its junk and needs replacing. Not sure if i will go with another MMO7, theres a number of mice I would like to own. I play one game with this mouse ... Diablo 3 and the next mouse will be worked exactly like this one. That 5way hat switch is designed very poorly, its going to break again on the next one.
> There you are. IF your 5way goes out this is how you go about taking the mouse apart to see whats the matter. Perhaps another with better skills then mine will have better luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mouse is going in a spare parts box for future modding projects.
> 
> Thanks for reading


Sad. I bet if you looked around, you could find someone with a broken model of the same mouse and get it for cheap and use it as a replacement part.

My modding self almost wants to ask to try to see if I can fix it / fuse our rats together and get a black, red, and orange super rat of doom!


----------



## cravinmild

well, as much fun as that sounds







I think she will be nuts and bolts not long from now muhhhhaaaaaaa


----------



## LaNombre

As you suggested, I ran a AMD Clean-Uninstaller and did a clean driver installation 










I owe you a big THANK YOU














It worked!

Cheers, Nom


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Good job bud. Glad to hear it.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gozzle*
> 
> Did you ever find where to get a replacement button module from?
> 
> Had the same problem and it took them weeks to reply. Just told me it was out of warranty, end of. Wouldnt help me find a replacement at all.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Digikey has them I ordered a few from there haven't put them in yet.


----------



## spoody

You guys see this yet?

http://madcatz.com/pressroom/r-t-te-gaming-mouse-pc-mac/


----------



## Gozzle

Cheers!

Do you happen to remember the part number? I'm no electronics whizz, so havn't got a clue what i'm looking for other than it's black and clicks....


----------



## Mergatroid

Look through mouser.com. They have a huge selection of electronics parts, and I have bought 5-way mini directional switches from them before (to repair the remote control on a massage chair). Looking at the photo above with the switch in it, it looks very similar.

http://www.mouser.com/catalog/catalogUSD/645/1789.pdf

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/ALPS/SKQUCAA010/?qs=N5Jky1br14PIN8L1H%2F2niA%3D%3D


----------



## bazh

hey, I'm new here, this is my MMO7, a year ago











been using it till today but I have some problem with it now, sometimes the double-clicks occur, the wheel works no more normally (when I scroll, the page on pc just roll crazily, not exact to what I want to, y' know, up and down randomly







) and the macro profile's no longer working (this problem happened when I'm update to Windows 8, I tried to reinstall the driver but still...) I love this guy so much but what do I have to do, can't use the pc normally with it anymore


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

My RAT 7 is in the cupboard, it wouldn't track properly. A month after the warranty ran out.

Using a Logitech G500S and it tracks beautifully. Perfect.


----------



## cravinmild

I tried to play D3 last night with the KB







I couldnt do monster power 2, didnt know the layout. I miss my MMO7







stupid broken piece of crap Its going to take me a bit to come back down from my cloud


----------



## mx4lifejac

Help. I have a 1 month old Rat 7. I have the newest Drivers and software. I had 2 long Crysis 2 sessions about 2 weeks ago and I loved it.

I just tried to play again and to my surprise the Thumbwheel is no longer registering. I try and assign a function to it on crisis 2 menu but I don't even do anything. I go to the TEST section of the rat 7 software and every button registers except the Thumbwheel, 2 side buttons and Sniper button. But IN GAME the side buttons do register.

Any ideas?


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gozzle*
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Do you happen to remember the part number? I'm no electronics whizz, so havn't got a clue what i'm looking for other than it's black and clicks....


http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/TS20100F070S/EG4686CT-ND/2080438 This is the one I ordered.


----------



## Skull3h

New update for WoW profile fixes all bugs








Its been a while but they finally fixed it so I can use the addon once more and not in game key binds

For MMO7 I should have mentioned


----------



## minthril

Hi mates!
Do you know if I can replace microswitches in my mad catz rat 5 with OMRON D2FC-F-7N or some other model of OMRON? Or.. if not - so what is the manufacturer and model of compatible microswitch?
Best regards,
minthril


----------



## Roikyou

I've had the RAT 9 for less than a year, one of the batteries does not charge and now it doesn't track in one direction. Trying to get warranty has been slow and painful, the longer it takes, closer to the year warranty will end. Last RAT I'll buy. I've had people at work ask about them, I steer them clear.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> I've had the RAT 9 for less than a year, one of the batteries does not charge and now it doesn't track in one direction. Trying to get warranty has been slow and painful, the longer it takes, closer to the year warranty will end. Last RAT I'll buy. I've had people at work ask about them, I steer them clear.


I'm pretty sure that in the USA you get two years on the RAT 9. Mine was a 2 year warranty (in Canada). If you go back a couple of pages you will find one of my comments with a quote from MadCatz website regarding warranties.
You can always go to their facebook page and ask the best way to contact them for warranty in the USA. Have you tried using a q-tip to clean the laser? Use a tiny bit on windex on the q-tip, use your fingers to taper the end, stick it inside the laser opening and twirl it around. I have a q-tip on my desk all the time just for cleaning my RAT 9.


----------



## Roikyou

I looked at the egg's website and it shows one year, guess that's where I got the one year warranty. This was not a gradual change where the tracking is off, one day after boot up, I tried to use the mouse, it would move to the left but not at all to the right. I've had mice for years where I've never cleaned the lens with no issue. I'm using a cm storm spawn with no tracking issues on the same surface the rat was, no issues. I've shipped them the rat, tracking shows received on Monday, it's Thursday and still no response that they have even received. Worse customer service I've dealt with yet. I would hate to see worse and you expect more from a 150 dollar mouse. Just my opinion.


----------



## cravinmild

Im on my second RAT mouse. FIrst one RMA at six months and this new one MMO7 just around a year.

I miss her soooooo much







Im just a mess without it


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> I looked at the egg's website and it shows one year, guess that's where I got the one year warranty. This was not a gradual change where the tracking is off, one day after boot up, I tried to use the mouse, it would move to the left but not at all to the right. I've had mice for years where I've never cleaned the lens with no issue. I'm using a cm storm spawn with no tracking issues on the same surface the rat was, no issues. I've shipped them the rat, tracking shows received on Monday, it's Thursday and still no response that they have even received. Worse customer service I've dealt with yet. I would hate to see worse and you expect more from a 150 dollar mouse. Just my opinion.


If you look through this thread, you will see this is a common issue, and is often solved by cleaning the laser. It may look clean, and you may even blow on it, but there can still be something in the aperture causing the problem that you cannot see. I myself have had this exact issue.

However, I do appreciate that it could also be a defect. I'm merely suggesting you try the cleaning using the method I described because these RAT mice seem especially susceptible to dust or small fibers or or hairs. It doesn't have to be the laser itself that is dirty, but the circumference of the aperture around the laser.

Sounds like you got a bum battery as well. That's unfortunate. My batteries are about 2 1/2 years old and are down to about half capacity now (4 hours) so in my case they have been reliable (just to alleviate any concerns you may have regarding longevity). I don't blame you for getting frustrated. Sometimes, for unknown reasons, some support requests just go badly (in fairness, same thing happens with other companies as well). Maybe ask on their facebook page to get a better contact method.

Slightly off topic (sorta related)...

My batteries are still usable, but I do want replacements. I can't find them anywhere, even the stores that sell these mice don't have them. They are on the Mad Catz store website, but every time I look they are out-of-stock, and last I checked Mad Catz wants a Pay Pal account for payment.

Hey Mad Catz Rep, if you're still around, you should really bring this up in one of your meetings or something. The stores selling these really expensive mice should have spare batteries available. You guys have had years to get this done now, so there's no excuse. Our local computer store (best one in our town) sells a lot of RAT mice. They have all sorts of them in stock, including all the wireless versions, but no batteries.

You guys need to release some "maintenance kits" for the different models. Kits that should have all the mouse skates/feet and batteries for the wireless models.

Really guys, I paid near $200 cdn for this mouse at the time, I should be able to purchase batteries.

I have a RAT 9, a Strike 7 and a Cyborg mouse pad. I have spent about $590 cdn on Mad Catz products, and I'm feeling pretty disgruntled over the battery issue.


----------



## cravinmild

YA - WHAT HE SAID AND I WANT TO NEW CLICKY BUTTON FOR MY THUMB CAUSE IT DONE BROKE ON ME

i still dont feel better


----------



## Roikyou

And I appreciate the suggestions, don't get me wrong. That's why I come here, to vent, get suggestions and voice my opinion. I guess when I pull my Logitech g500 out of a box of computer parts that I've had for years, don't clean it and it works flawlessly, some bizarre reason, I expect the same or better quality out of a mouse that is two to three times the price.

I'm also afraid once the batteries start to die how to get them, I remember seeing that a year ago when I purchased it and yet it's still the same thing. Mouse 9 probably would have been a better route but wasn't available at the time as it uses a AA battery, at least we have control over that...

So, I opened another ticket to see what the status of the previous ticket since I had no response, that's when I found out they didn't receive the product, gave a tracking number, no response. Gave them a bad satisfaction score, they closed out the current ticket and finally responded to the previous ticket, letting me know it was received and the RMA will be sent on in the next couple days. It shouldn't be that difficult. Oh, and your right, they let me know it was a two year warranty. Now back to the battery replacement issue...


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Glad to hear they finally got you covered. Nothing is more frustrating than having a bad experience with a warranty issue.

I'm thinking maybe I should find a way to make my own batteries, and offer to sell them to Mad Catz customers since they don't seem interested. I'd hate to crack one of mine open though since I can't replace them. I honestly don't understand why they didn't use a triple A or a double A. A small spring inside the mouse, and a little latch covering the outer end of the battery would have made it easy to replace the batteries, and way easier to pull them out of the mouse.

One thing is for sure, if I have to stop using my expensive mouse just because the batteries start taking longer to charge than to drain, I won't be purchasing any more mad catz products. There's no excuse for not having these batteries available to the stores through distributors.


----------



## killthebunneh

Nice


----------



## GCFSA

R.A.T.5.jpg 1405k .jpg file


Hey guys, new to this forum here









Just recently bought my R.A.T 5 from Hong Kong during my holiday (currently in Aus). Absolutely love this mouse but.... after around 1 month of usage, the sensor stopped tracking completely. One day, I was surfing the internet when the cursor froze in the centre of the screen. I unplugged it and plugged it in the computer again the next day, surprisingly, it worked, but it only lasted around 5-10 seconds until the cursor froze again.

All of the buttons function as normal so I have no idea what is wrong with it. I have tried cleaning the sensor already but that doesn't fix the problem. I'm not sure if it is because the sensor hole is so small that the cotton bud didn't manage to clean the entire sensor or if it is actually another problem. Do you guys know any fixes or what I should do to get it working again?


----------



## cravinmild

I can tell you this, when i pick up another MMO7 i will getting extended warranty with it.

@Madcatz
-I am going to work your mouse like a five dollar hooker on welfare wednesday, Im going to return each one that breaks for another and i am going to post pics of the carnage here in this thread EVERYTIME

JUNK


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GCFSA*
> 
> R.A.T.5.jpg 1405k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Hey guys, new to this forum here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just recently bought my R.A.T 5 from Hong Kong during my holiday (currently in Aus). Absolutely love this mouse but.... after around 1 month of usage, the sensor stopped tracking completely. One day, I was surfing the internet when the cursor froze in the centre of the screen. I unplugged it and plugged it in the computer again the next day, surprisingly, it worked, but it only lasted around 5-10 seconds until the cursor froze again.
> 
> All of the buttons function as normal so I have no idea what is wrong with it. I have tried cleaning the sensor already but that doesn't fix the problem. I'm not sure if it is because the sensor hole is so small that the cotton bud didn't manage to clean the entire sensor or if it is actually another problem. Do you guys know any fixes or what I should do to get it working again?


When I first got my RAT 9, it would keep doing the same thing. It would just stop working, usually when I did a battery swap, but it was generally pretty random. I would have to unplug it and plug it back in again to get it to work. Finally, I had to do a Windows reinstall for a different reason, and from that point on it worked fine. I would recommend you try it in another computer, even a laptop, just to confirm whether or not it's a hardware fault. If it's not the hardware (it works in another computer), then you may have to take extreme measures (reinstall your o/s).
As for the cleaning, I have found the best way is to use your fingers to taper the tip of the cotton swab so it can get under the aperture. However, in your case it doesn't sound like it's just dirty since it's not working at all. I hope you don't have to send it in for Warranty as I know how expensive shipping can be Down Under.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I can tell you this, when i pick up another MMO7 i will getting extended warranty with it.
> 
> @Madcatz
> -I am going to work your mouse like a five dollar hooker on welfare wednesday, Im going to return each one that breaks for another and i am going to post pics of the carnage here in this thread EVERYTIME
> 
> JUNK


Is it the same thing over and over? I have found my RAT 9 works pretty good, even though the first one I got was defective out of the box. It really sounds to me like they have a pretty big quality issue on their flagship mouse.


----------



## cravinmild

first was a multi clicking right mouse button and the second one the 5way hat switch came right off the pcb-solder broke, I posted picks of a repair attempt a few pages back


----------



## ViciousIce

I don't really understand the problem about the R.A.T. 9 accus. Because I could't find a possibility to buy those, I wrote to madcatz-support, and they answered, if my R.A.T.9 is still in guarantee, they'll send me them for free. And if it isn't any more in guarantee, then use google - You can open the old accus with a little "homeworker-skills" and replace that, whats in the case with accus for about 2-3 $, and stick the case again together. Because this mouse is (I was using Logitech mice for years before, they are high-quality, but they can't compare!) such a high-quality construction, it will last for more than 2 years, so everybody can replace the accus after 20-22 month for free - if madcatz won't have a better product earlier.


----------



## RebelHell

New to the forum. I've been a R.A.T. 7 Owner for a couple of years now. Not really sure when I got it...2011 sometime? Haven't had any issues aside from the sensor requiring a blowjob every now and again. Here's my picture...I'm sure it can use a deep cleaning. It's been well abused.


----------



## RebelHell

Just got some much needed replacement feet for my RAT 7.


----------



## Jared2608

I was thinking about one of these mice but people are saying that their quality is bad.


----------



## vaeron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> I was thinking about one of these mice but people are saying that their quality is bad.


Personally I love my MMO7 and wouldn't use any other. Fantastic build quality and a solid feel.


----------



## Mergatroid

My RAT 9 quality is pretty good. Of course, I have the original that I have heard is slightly different from the newer ones. Some people seem to have had repeated problems with the MMO7.

As the saying goes, you pays your money and you takes your chances....


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> I was thinking about one of these mice but people are saying that their quality is bad.


I have had two break on me but dang man, once you go MMO 7 there's no going back.

I wouldn't say quality is any less compared with any other popular mass produced mouse-I hear horror stories about every mouse. There is less forgiveness for mistakes with a MMO7, the mouse is worth twice what most other mice sell for. I took mine apart to see if i could fix my 5way hat switch and while taking it apart it looked to me to be a simple effective design. The 5way hat switch was a poorly implimented (i posted a quick dismantle log a few pages back) but now that i know that the next one i get will have extended warranty and ill work it like a rented mule till it dies at which point ill bring it to the store and demand another ... which will suffer the same fate









D3 ROS I may perhaps go in and get me a nice black one


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> I was thinking about one of these mice but people are saying that their quality is bad.


Not really...

Thing is... they've actually improved this mouse since the first versions. However many of us had to go through several of them to finally get ones that seem stable/sturdy.

It's actually a really good mouse... and for what it is, I haven't found another manufactuer that gives me everything I want in a single product moreso than what this one has.


----------



## chestnut

Hey has anyone's RAT9 ever stopped turning on? My receiver is fine, just no flashy flashy on the mouse.

I'm pretty sure it's dead, at least I got just over 3 years out of it.

Edit: Unless it's both the batteries dying at the same time...anyone had that happen?


----------



## Rev3rEND

I actually joined this forum specifically for this thread. I've had my RAT9 for a few years now and I was sold on it from handling a pre-release version at E3 and talking to one of the engineers from Saitek. It took a long year before it was actually released after that though. Here is mine:



Anyway, I have a couple questions and I apologize if they've been covered previously.

1.) Is there any consensus on whether the Mad Catz versions are different (inferior/superior) to the Saitek models or was the acquisition to close for there to be a difference?

2.) Anyone hack apart the battery packs and try to replace the cell with something beefier? I haven't had issue with the batteries as of yet, but have been worrying about it off and on, and more so seeing that the replacement batteries are never in stock.

3.) How do the replacement feet hold up? I actually need some, but are looking for feedback.

That's really it, thanks for the thread and the useful links in the beginning. I'll definitely be getting the feet replacement, but still looking for feedback.


----------



## Mergatroid

@ chestnut

So the side lights don't turn on at all anymore? If neither battery will turn the mouse on, I doubt it's the battery.

Lately, I have been having an issue where, after changing the battery, the mouse will stop responding. It doesn't make the light on the receiver flash and, oddly enough, the mouse pointer disappears. Last time this happened, even rem=booting the PC wouldn't get it working again. I thought my mouse was history, but I pulled the USB connector out and plugged it in again and the mouse started working. Go figure.
So, give it try. It might not get your mouse working, but you never know.

@Rev3rEND

I have the same mouse you do. My batteries are down to about 60% capacity. I am desperately looking for more, but as you said they're always out-of-stock, and personally I honestly don't want to get a paypal account just to order a set of batteries in from another country.

A few pages back you could read my rant on Madcatz not making the batteries available to the retailers that sell their mice. Hell, can you even believe the price they sell for? Like $40 US or something? For a couple of batteries? At this point, when my batteries die, I'm not going to purchase another RAT9. I'll look at a Logitech or Razer product that uses a nice AAA battery or something along those lines.

As for the quality difference, well I have the same one you do, but I have heard others in this thread saying the newer Madcatz versions fell cheaper...but I couldn't swear to it. In any case, since we can't even purchase batteries for the RAT 9, I'm sure not going to purchase another one.


----------



## Rev3rEND

About the batteries. I'm fairly comfortable with tinkering. If I break one open and manage to replace the cell I'll post something here about it. If it's a easy-ish process I'll do a write up on how and what battery I used. Seems a waste to have to buy a whole mouse JUST for something so minute. But their lack of support in the battery area makes it feel pre-designed which is sad. Thanks for your input though!


----------



## chestnut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> @ chestnut
> 
> So the side lights don't turn on at all anymore? If neither battery will turn the mouse on, I doubt it's the battery.
> 
> Lately, I have been having an issue where, after changing the battery, the mouse will stop responding. It doesn't make the light on the receiver flash and, oddly enough, the mouse pointer disappears. Last time this happened, even rem=booting the PC wouldn't get it working again. I thought my mouse was history, but I pulled the USB connector out and plugged it in again and the mouse started working. Go figure.
> So, give it try. It might not get your mouse working, but you never know.


No lights at all. No batt indicator, profile button or dpi button etc.

Yeah I've had that same issue several times in the past. Pulling the USB fixed it each time for me to. Unfortunately the receiver has nothing to do with it this time.

I'd better get a voltmeter on the batteries just to be 100%.


----------



## DarkFury

Honestly for me, the newer versions of the MatCatz MMO 7 are better than the original Saitek MMO 7.... from a build quality perspective.


----------



## Avrion

I bought a MMO7 a week ago and so far it's got no issues except one thing, negative acceleration tracking problems.
Has anyone else experienced this?

It's actually pretty difficult to detect, it only happens when you move the mouse really slow. It's more obvious up&down than left&right.

So far I haven't had any of the typical tracking issues that people report, only the negative acceleration.
The negative accel. though, does not scale and apply itself constantly at all mouse speeds, only at low speed like when trying to select a word, would you notice it.
Once you move the mouse faster than that, mouse movement to cursor movement stays the same.

I like low sensitivity, so the mouse is set to 800dpi and the windows sens. slider is at 6/11with Enhance pointer precision turned off.
I also applied the MarkCs mouse accel. fix.
Drivers and software is installed, I also tried 3 different surfaces, a green/black cloth pad, a black plastic pad and my desk which has a faux dark wood laminate.

On a different matter, could I create a new thread, or is it best to post all questions in this one?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avrion*
> 
> I bought a MMO7 a week ago and so far it's got no issues except one thing, negative acceleration tracking problems.
> Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> It's actually pretty difficult to detect, it only happens when you move the mouse really slow. It's more obvious up&down than left&right.
> 
> So far I haven't had any of the typical tracking issues that people report, only the negative acceleration.
> The negative accel. though, does not scale and apply itself constantly at all mouse speeds, only at low speed like when trying to select a word, would you notice it.
> Once you move the mouse faster than that, mouse movement to cursor movement stays the same.
> 
> I like low sensitivity, so the mouse is set to 800dpi and the windows sens. slider is at 6/11with Enhance pointer precision turned off.
> I also applied the MarkCs mouse accel. fix.
> Drivers and software is installed, I also tried 3 different surfaces, a green/black cloth pad, a black plastic pad and my desk which has a faux dark wood laminate.
> 
> On a different matter, could I create a new thread, or is it best to post all questions in this one?


That sounds like dynamic CPI scaling to avoid the Z axis bug in PTEs, but I thought only Razer implemented that.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chestnut*
> 
> No lights at all. No batt indicator, profile button or dpi button etc.
> 
> Yeah I've had that same issue several times in the past. Pulling the USB fixed it each time for me to. Unfortunately the receiver has nothing to do with it this time.
> 
> I'd better get a voltmeter on the batteries just to be 100%.


Well, that really sucks then. I agree that a measurement of the batteries is in order, although it would be odd if they both died at the same time.

If you will be using a multimeter for the test, you might want to take it apart enough to do a continuity test on the power switch on the bottom of the mouse as well. It doesn't get used much, but I could see one going bad.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chestnut*
> 
> No lights at all. No batt indicator, profile button or dpi button etc.
> 
> Yeah I've had that same issue several times in the past. Pulling the USB fixed it each time for me to. Unfortunately the receiver has nothing to do with it this time.
> 
> I'd better get a voltmeter on the batteries just to be 100%.


Had the exact same problem with my RAT9.
After months of e-mailen back and forth with a madcatz dude ,
i got a RAT 7 MMO from my local supplier.

I love the feel of the mouse , maybe the best one i've ever had.
Only , the power issue made me go non-wireless again.

The power issue is non-driver.
It's a fault that occurs somwhere in the firmware after being on too low power for too long.
It activates the sleep mode when using it.
And you can't get it out before changing the batteries.


----------



## Myst-san

Hi all, I'm going to buy M.M.O. 7 for playing WOT and for photoshop using (I really like the side scroll). I have been eying the mouse from when it first came out, but just recently I will be able to afford it. I should buy it on Friday . Any advice for problems or something to have in mind?


----------



## cravinmild

Get extended warranty


----------



## cravinmild

Guys, i have been seeing a very disturbing pattern with A LOT of rat mice dying just outside warranty. Seem Mad Catz has managed to dial quality control to the point where they can insure their mice will break just outside warranty. This is not impossible to do with in house testing and from what i can gather Mad Catz has decided that its a good practice to maintain. My suggestion to all looking to buy any of these Mad Catz mice to NOT PURCHASE any madcatz mice until you have spent some time for yourselfs looking into this. It is not hard to do with a simple google search "Rat mouse died just outside warranty", educate yourselfs to this disturbing trend with all Madcatz mice. Dont spend money on a mouse which seems to be designed to break as a feature. Shame on you Madcatz, the data shows your cheating and swindling your customers.


----------



## Myst-san

The problem is that I can get the MMO for 115 euro, but with 2 years warranty. If I want extended warranty I have to buy it from different shop. There it sells for 135 euro and for extend +1 is 22 euro , +2 is 27euro and +3 is 32euro .


----------



## DarkFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Guys, i have been seeing a very disturbing pattern with A LOT of rat mice dying just outside warranty. Seem Mad Catz has managed to dial quality control to the point where they can insure their mice will break just outside warranty. This is not impossible to do with in house testing and from what i can gather Mad Catz has decided that its a good practice to maintain. My suggestion to all looking to buy any of these Mad Catz mice to NOT PURCHASE any madcatz mice until you have spent some time for yourselfs looking into this. It is not hard to do with a simple google search "Rat mouse died just outside warranty", educate yourselfs to this disturbing trend with all Madcatz mice. Dont spend money on a mouse which seems to be designed to break as a feature. Shame on you Madcatz, the data shows your cheating and swindling your customers.


Do you get data from all MadCatz users... or just the ones who had a complaint right outside of the warranty period.

Happy people tend to not compliment a product as often as mad people complain... Or do you have a percentage of the total MadCatz mice that failed as compared to the total number of mice in existence? If so, is that number above or below 5% - 20%.

Either way, I guess you just have assess your personal risk tolerance here to see if you will ultimately end up with a dud of a mouse...


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkFury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Guys, i have been seeing a very disturbing pattern with A LOT of rat mice dying just outside warranty. Seem Mad Catz has managed to dial quality control to the point where they can insure their mice will break just outside warranty. This is not impossible to do with in house testing and from what i can gather Mad Catz has decided that its a good practice to maintain. My suggestion to all looking to buy any of these Mad Catz mice to NOT PURCHASE any madcatz mice until you have spent some time for yourselfs looking into this. It is not hard to do with a simple google search "Rat mouse died just outside warranty", educate yourselfs to this disturbing trend with all Madcatz mice. Dont spend money on a mouse which seems to be designed to break as a feature. Shame on you Madcatz, the data shows your cheating and swindling your customers.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get data from all MadCatz users... or just the ones who had a complaint right outside of the warranty period.
> 
> *Happy people tend to not compliment a product as often as mad people complain... Or do you have a percentage of the total MadCatz mice that failed as compared to the total number of mice in existence? If so, is that number above or below 5% - 20%.*
> 
> Either way, I guess you just have assess your personal risk tolerance here to see if you will ultimately end up with a dud of a mouse...
Click to expand...

I agree, happy peeps do not come in forums and complain how happy they are with their products







,

I do not have their "numbers" of how many are dead just outside warranty. I do have dozens of forums i view often as my "data collection" which suggest regardless of what "broke" it broke just outside of warranty. More often than not when the same complaint is recited by many peoples it tends to be a real issue and not a rant of one or two disgruntled owners. I have had two die, first within weeks (not applicable here) and one just outside warranty, I am going to get another because (shows Im not just ranting) I find their feature set is stronger than similar mice on the market. As an aware consumer I will also HAVE to buy extended warranty ($139+extended) brings the mice price to astronomical levels, is that a bad thing ? For most yes if you cant afford the extra warranty.

As someone who had these mice since launch, reading peoples experiences, seeing a disturbing trend I cant sit back and not give the our members only positive opinions without also informing them of issues. Buy with caution ..... and extended warranty.


----------



## chestnut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Had the exact same problem with my RAT9.
> After months of e-mailen back and forth with a madcatz dude ,
> i got a RAT 7 MMO from my local supplier.
> 
> I love the feel of the mouse , maybe the best one i've ever had.
> Only , the power issue made me go non-wireless again.
> 
> The power issue is non-driver.
> It's a fault that occurs somwhere in the firmware after being on too low power for too long.
> It activates the sleep mode when using it.
> And you can't get it out before changing the batteries.


Are you saying Mad Catz never came to the party and you had to fork up the full amount for the RAT7?

The fault you described sounds exactly like what's happened.

After the first week of using the RAT9 I got into a habit of always turning the mouse off after each use to preserve battery. For some reason the battery seemed to drain quicker when the device was left alone idle and in its sleep state, weird eh? Usually after a few hours in sleep it'd be dead. I had always kept drivers/software up to date in hope of a fix, but nothing ever changed. That said, while in use it was fine and would last for hours.

Coming back to what you were saying about the fault, I had actually forgotten to turn the device off the last time I used it. It was in the evening, and the next day it appeared to have died in its sleep state.

So it makes sense now. I'm guessing Mad Catz told you this, so have they planned a firmware fix?


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I agree, happy peeps do not come in forums and complain how happy they are with their products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> I do not have their "numbers" of how many are dead just outside warranty. I do have dozens of forums i view often as my "data collection" which suggest regardless of what "broke" it broke just outside of warranty. More often than not when the same complaint is recited by many peoples it tends to be a real issue and not a rant of one or two disgruntled owners. I have had two die, first within weeks (not applicable here) and one just outside warranty, I am going to get another because (shows Im not just ranting) I find their feature set is stronger than similar mice on the market. As an aware consumer I will also HAVE to buy extended warranty ($139+extended) brings the mice price to astronomical levels, is that a bad thing ? For most yes if you cant afford the extra warranty.
> 
> As someone who had these mice since launch, reading peoples experiences, seeing a disturbing trend I cant sit back and not give the our members only positive opinions without also informing them of issues. Buy with caution ..... and extended warranty.


In mine case I have to fork 162$ (the cheapest I could find) + extended( +1y-60$, +2y-67$, +3y-75$).


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chestnut*
> 
> Are you saying Mad Catz never came to the party and you had to fork up the full amount for the RAT7?
> 
> The fault you described sounds exactly like what's happened.
> 
> After the first week of using the RAT9 I got into a habit of always turning the mouse off after each use to preserve battery. For some reason the battery seemed to drain quicker when the device was left alone idle and in its sleep state, weird eh? Usually after a few hours in sleep it'd be dead. I had always kept drivers/software up to date in hope of a fix, but nothing ever changed. That said, while in use it was fine and would last for hours.
> 
> Coming back to what you were saying about the fault, I had actually forgotten to turn the device off the last time I used it. It was in the evening, and the next day it appeared to have died in its sleep state.
> 
> So it makes sense now. I'm guessing Mad Catz told you this, so have they planned a firmware fix?


I was able to pick up a RAT7 MMO from my local supplier , and he was already contacted by madcatz to inform him of my issue and my warranty.
So i got one for free.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Guys, i have been seeing a very disturbing pattern with A LOT of rat mice dying just outside warranty. Seem Mad Catz has managed to dial quality control to the point where they can insure their mice will break just outside warranty. This is not impossible to do with in house testing and from what i can gather Mad Catz has decided that its a good practice to maintain. My suggestion to all looking to buy any of these Mad Catz mice to NOT PURCHASE any madcatz mice until you have spent some time for yourselfs looking into this. It is not hard to do with a simple google search "Rat mouse died just outside warranty", educate yourselfs to this disturbing trend with all Madcatz mice. Dont spend money on a mouse which seems to be designed to break as a feature. Shame on you Madcatz, the data shows your cheating and swindling your customers.


Oh come on now. That's ridiculous. You do know that the warranties are different in different regions, right? So what are you saying, that they use 1 year MTBF parts in some regions and two year MTBF parts in other regions?

You know how many things you can find on the internet that die just outside warranty? If you look at the percentage, I bet it's no different with the RAT mice than it is with any other product that takes as much of a beating as a gaming mouse does.

Pretty much everything electronic has at least a 6% failure rate, and electronics that suffer the way gaming peripherals do would suffer an even higher failure rate.

If you look at how many mice Mad Catz sell, and considering how many places I see them for sale and how many those places stock, I bet the failure percentage isn't as high as it might appear to be to someone not in the loop for sales figures and failure rates.

Also, consider how many pissed off gamers slam their mouse down when they're unhappy with a game (for whatever reason). I've seen people do that tons, and I've been guilty of it a few times myself.

Most people don't even seem to realize that in North America, the RAT mice have a two year warranty, and so they just assume the mouse isn't under warranty anymore and go buy a new one.

Still, I agree that extended warranty for a gaming mouse is an excellent idea.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Hi guys, I received the MMO 7 glossy black today and there are 2 things that I would like to ask:

1. the tumbrest came tilted outward compared to the mice I see in the pictures. is it normal? they changed the default position of the thumbrest?

2. A minor issue regarding the 2 actionlock buttons, the right one clicks louder than the left one (they both work flawlessly).

The mouse is brand new, sealed, UK edition (bought from amazon.it).

the strangest thing is the position of the thumbrest...I expect it to be set inward and not outward....can someone explain this weird thing? thanks!


----------



## cravinmild

This screw is the one which angle the thumb area outward. With the original MMO7 from cyborg this screw was able to turn at which point the thumb rest could be angled using a philips screwdriver but with the MMO7 Matcatz version it has a cap over the screw- it can be slipped off. The thumb rest is normally not angled outward and I dont think the MMO7 thumb rest was meant to be angled ... which is why a different head is used on the screw.

Take a pic and lets see this abomination of nature


----------



## Blashyrkh

it is slightly outward compared to other mmo 7...

what about the 2 actionlock buttons instead? is it normal that the pressing feedback is different between the two?


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> what about the 2 actionlock buttons instead? is it normal that the pressing feedback is different between the two?


If you have dismantled a mouse button, you would have seen that it is really simple in design. There is a coper plate and when deform from the pressing of the button will give feedback. It is possible in you case there is slight variation between the two buttons plates.


----------



## Blashyrkh

well, I put it back in....
I removed the rubber cap and used a slotted jeweler screwdriver...I turned the screw a little bit, lesser than 1/8 of a turn maybe....

in this condition the thumbrest is firmly in position if I use the mouse normally, but I can adjust it whenever I want just putting slight pressure in an oppisite way with two fingers at the two ends of the thumbrest


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> If you have dismantled a mouse button, you would have seen that it is really simple in design. There is a coper plate and when deform from the pressing of the button will give feedback. It is possible in you case there is slight variation between the two buttons plates.


thanks for the explanation! It is Strange because there seems to be a total different butto under them.the right one clicks like the two main buttons, the left one like the shift pinky button.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> thanks for the explanation! It is Strange because there seems to be a total different butto under them.the right one clicks like the two main buttons, the left one like the shift pinky button.


If it is possible to see if the buttons are different visually. I have see some different in design and color.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> If it is possible to see if the buttons are different visually. I have see some different in design and color.


I see! maybe they use different switches beacuse the buttons are different in size (right one longer than left one).

so my question comes out just from my curiosity to know if the different kind of buttons is present only on my MMO7 or on others too...
did anyone else find this difference?


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> I see! maybe they use different switches beacuse the buttons are different in size (right one longer than left one).
> 
> so my question comes out just from my curiosity to know if the different kind of buttons is present only on my MMO7 or on others too...
> did anyone else find this difference?


I'm buying one M.M.O. tomorrow, depending if I get my salary, and will tell you if there is differences.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> I'm buying one M.M.O. tomorrow, depending if I get my salary, and will tell you if there is differences.


thanks


----------



## cravinmild

I think ill grab another mmo7 also tomorrow as well. Here is hoping for a sale price


----------



## DivineDark

I would pay a lot of money for a RAT 7 with either a high performance optical sensor or an ADNS9500 sensor...


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I would pay a lot of money for a RAT 7 with either a high performance optical sensor or an ADNS9500 sensor...


could you tell me pro and cons of S9500 ?


----------



## Blashyrkh

This MMo7 seems to have acceleration, sligtly more than the G700 I have.....

I made a test: fast swipe/back very slowly.....the cursor is half the way when cthe mouse is back in position....
G700 is 3/4 way or slightly more...

Is there somenthing i don't know? should i return this to amazon??


----------



## Myst-san

It has Dynamic CPI Scaling.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> It has Dynamic CPI Scaling.


I'm making some research about this issue....

but I can't find any good answer, do you have a link that explains this issue on the RAT mice?

I knew the avago9500 had some acceleration, but the 2033 is even worse?!


----------



## Myst-san

http://www.overclock.net/t/1375230/just-got-me-cyborg-r-a-t-7#post_19604595
http://www.overclock.net/t/826113/the-official-cyborg-r-a-t-and-m-m-o-owners-club/2770#post_19840308


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1375230/just-got-me-cyborg-r-a-t-7#post_19604595
> http://www.overclock.net/t/826113/the-official-cyborg-r-a-t-and-m-m-o-owners-club/2770#post_19840308


thanks, but I hoped for a more technical explanation...for example how much is the acceleration in an absolute way?

or how much is the acceleration compared to the g700?


----------



## DarkFury

Wow you guys are way more technical than me on mice... I mostly care about ergonomics and button mapping flexibility.


----------



## Myst-san

Sometime when you start to poke into something and you end up reading how the materials are made for the product.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> could you tell me pro and cons of S9500 ?


It's a more stable sensor. It isn't as sensitive to dirt, has no cursor walk/jitter, has no z-axis flaw, has a perfect lift off distance, certain implementations work well on all surfaces.

The negatives are random acceleration/deceleration of 3-5%.


----------



## Myst-san

Got the MMO. There are some things that i don't like. Pinky rest is little cramped, makes my ring finger touch the shift button (wish it wasn't so big). I would have liked the thumb rest buttons to be little closer to the joystick button. The thumb rest slider could be more close to the mouse, it touches the lower part of my thumb and it's not level up whit the rest of the mouse.Gets little wobbly. The light under the buttons seeps out and when pressing it get blocked. This is as far about ergonomics, it is brand new so i need to get used to. Have to change my habit of lifting the mouse, because it's hard to do and the cursor moves diagonally.

About the Lock Act. button audibility, I have it to. The left one is softer and quieter then the right one.


----------



## cravinmild

When looking for a local MMO7 today but they is plum sold out everywhere







I seen tigerdirect had some white ones for $105 (daily deal) but they are now sold out, should have had future shop price match it when i was in there. I was greedy and wanted a new mouse today lol, my loss for not wanting to wait a few days for shipping.

I picked up a ... hang on a sec, let me grab this pos ..... Razer Ouroboros but i am going to return it .... pure junk. List price (not what i paid) was $178


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> Got the MMO. There are some things that i don't like. Pinky rest is little cramped, makes my ring finger touch the shift button (wish it wasn't so big). I would have liked the thumb rest buttons to be little closer to the joystick button. The thumb rest slider could be more close to the mouse, it touches the lower part of my thumb and it's not level up whit the rest of the mouse.Gets little wobbly. The light under the buttons seeps out and when pressing it get blocked. This is as far about ergonomics, it is brand new so i need to get used to. Have to change my habit of lifting the mouse, because it's hard to do and the cursor moves diagonally.
> 
> About the Lock Act. button audibility, I have it to. The left one is softer and quieter then the right one.


glad to hear that about the actionlock.

I think that the thumb rest buttons need to be slightly distant, it makes possible to put the thumb in the space between them without accidentally press them.

what is the thumb rest slider?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> When looking for a local MMO7 today but they is plum sold out everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seen tigerdirect had some white ones for $105 (daily deal) but they are now sold out, should have had future shop price match it when i was in there. I was greedy and wanted a new mouse today lol, my loss for not wanting to wait a few days for shipping.
> 
> I picked up a ... hang on a sec, let me grab this pos ..... Razer Ouroboros but i am going to return it .... pure junk. List price (not what i paid) was $178


that was one of the mice I wanted to replace the G700, but lack of buttons (those on the right side would be unusable) made me choose for the rat.
why do you think it's pure junk?

I'm trying this MMO for online FPS, and I must say that the acceleration isn't too bad, it makes aiming simpler when moving the mouse slowly, while remains fast enough for turning.
but I think that i'm going to buy a deathadder 2013 too , it seems to have the best sensor for FPS and has good DPI setting. any comment on this one?


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> Got the MMO. There are some things that i don't like. Pinky rest is little cramped, makes my ring finger touch the shift button (wish it wasn't so big). I would have liked the thumb rest buttons to be little closer to the joystick button. The thumb rest slider could be more close to the mouse, it touches the lower part of my thumb and it's not level up whit the rest of the mouse.Gets little wobbly. The light under the buttons seeps out and when pressing it get blocked. This is as far about ergonomics, it is brand new so i need to get used to. Have to change my habit of lifting the mouse, because it's hard to do and the cursor moves diagonally.
> 
> About the Lock Act. button audibility, I have it to. The left one is softer and quieter then the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear that about the actionlock.
> 
> I think that the thumb rest buttons need to be slightly distant, it makes possible to put the thumb in the space between them without accidentally press them.
> 
> what is the thumb rest slider?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> When looking for a local MMO7 today but they is plum sold out everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seen tigerdirect had some white ones for $105 (daily deal) but they are now sold out, should have had future shop price match it when i was in there. I was greedy and wanted a new mouse today lol, my loss for not wanting to wait a few days for shipping.
> 
> I picked up a ... hang on a sec, let me grab this pos ..... Razer Ouroboros but i am going to return it .... pure junk. List price (not what i paid) was $178
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was one of the mice I wanted to replace the G700, but lack of buttons (those on the right side would be unusable) made me choose for the rat.
> why do you think it's pure junk?
> 
> I'm trying this MMO for online FPS, and I must say that the acceleration isn't too bad, it makes aiming simpler when moving the mouse slowly, while remains fast enough for turning.
> but I think that i'm going to buy a deathadder 2013 too , it seems to have the best sensor for FPS and has good DPI setting. any comment on this one?
Click to expand...

I best explain myself







I came into this mouse expecting a MMO7 like sidegrade. This mouse is cheap, feels cheap, looks amazing-skin deep, rattles, creaks, pings noises, twists out of shape, adjustable is really just two settings, three of the eleven buttons are not really usable, The DPI clamp buttons on the sides of the mice ..... *** is that, the mouse almost twists in two before the button is depressed, the other side one is far weaker taking half the pressure to press-cant press one without pressing the other. The base stand emitter thingy is really small, difficult to place the mouse on this stand without really making an effort for it to actually sit proper. Plastic used to make the mouse is extremely thin-most likely the cause for the creaking, pinging and twisting of the mouse frame. At this price point I could forgive a few of these issues but not these many

Thats what ive noticed over the afternoon, im sure i will find more if i were to keep it. This is perhaps the most expensive gaming mouse on the market and if feels like a dollar store product. I feel cheated paying this much for this mouse ... kind of mad actually.

There are some good things which i like
*packaging is top notch
*Nice looking mouse
*works in the sense that it does not freeze, skip, or having tracking issues

Will be returning


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I best explain myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came into this mouse expecting a MMO7 like sidegrade. This mouse is cheap, feels cheap, looks amazing-skin deep, rattles, creaks, pings noises, twists out of shape, adjustable is really just two settings, three of the eleven buttons are not really usable, The DPI clamp buttons on the sides of the mice ..... *** is that, the mouse almost twists in two before the button is depressed, the other side one is far weaker taking half the pressure to press-cant press one without pressing the other. The base stand emitter thingy is really small, difficult to place the mouse on this stand without really making an effort for it to actually sit proper. Plastic used to make the mouse is extremely thin-most likely the cause for the creaking, pinging and twisting of the mouse frame. At this price point I could forgive a few of these issues but not these many
> 
> Thats what ive noticed over the afternoon, im sure i will find more if i were to keep it. This is perhaps the most expensive gaming mouse on the market and if feels like a dollar store product. I feel cheated paying this much for this mouse ... kind of mad actually.
> 
> There are some good things which i like
> *packaging is top notch
> *Nice looking mouse
> *works in the sense that it does not freeze, skip, or having tracking issues
> 
> Will be returning


I've had the ouroboros before, and also had those issues. Such a frail mouse.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> glad to hear that about the actionlock.
> 
> I think that the thumb rest buttons need to be slightly distant, it makes possible to put the thumb in the space between them without accidentally press them.
> 
> what is the thumb rest slider?
> that was one of the mice I wanted to replace the G700, but lack of buttons (those on the right side would be unusable) made me choose for the rat.
> why do you think it's pure junk?
> 
> I'm trying this MMO for online FPS, and I must say that the acceleration isn't too bad, it makes aiming simpler when moving the mouse slowly, while remains fast enough for turning.
> but I think that i'm going to buy a deathadder 2013 too , it seems to have the best sensor for FPS and has good DPI setting. any comment on this one?


May be you have bigger thumb. Its hard to press buttons 2 and 3 one after the other. Thumb rest slider the thing you use for to move the thumb rest and the black end touches the lower part of my thumb.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> It's a more stable sensor. It isn't as sensitive to dirt, has no cursor walk/jitter, has no z-axis flaw, has a perfect lift off distance, certain implementations work well on all surfaces.
> 
> The negatives are random acceleration/deceleration of 3-5%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> May be you have bigger thumb. Its hard to press buttons 2 and 3 one after the other. Thumb rest slider the thing you use for to move the thumb rest and the black end touches the lower part of my thumb.


I think the inconsistent accel. is the worst thing a sensor could have....because it's random and you cannot at all get used to it, not know when and how it could happen....
I didn't know about this issue until a couple of days....but playing crysis 3 online I found that something wasn't right (and i'm a noob, it's my first online FPS and a started playing it one week ago).

Now with the RAT I can get an avarage kill count of 10/15(normal rifles), compared to 5/10 with the g700(but with a sniper rifle and that's easier beacuse you don't have to keep aiming, with normal rifles it was a mess)....
I'm still a noob but I can aim much easier now, maybe due to the acceleration? to the absence of inconsistency? I really don't know, but I thought there was something weird with the g700 and now I know what it is.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> May be you have bigger thumb. Its hard to press buttons 2 and 3 one after the other. Thumb rest slider the thing you use for to move the thumb rest and the black end touches the lower part of my thumb.


maybe bigger, but I have a normal thumb....in fact it's difficult for me too to press button 2 and 3 one after the other....but if they where too near there would not be the space to place the thumb....
it's a necessary flaw in my opinion


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> I think the inconsistent accel. is the worst thing a sensor could have....because it's random and you cannot at all get used to it, not know when and how it could happen....
> I didn't know about this issue until a couple of days....but playing crysis 3 online I found that something wasn't right (and i'm a noob, it's my first online FPS and a started playing it one week ago).
> 
> Now with the RAT I can get an avarage kill count of 10/15(normal rifles), compared to 5/10 with the g700(but with a sniper rifle and that's easier beacuse you don't have to keep aiming, with normal rifles it was a mess)....
> I'm still a noob but I can aim much easier now, maybe due to the acceleration? to the absence of inconsistency? I really don't know, but I thought there was something weird with the g700 and now I know what it is.


That's exactly it. You have to start with good equipment...lol

Still though, RATs probably still have Z axis issues unless they have somehow corrected that. However, their lasers are pretty 1:1.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> That's exactly it. You have to start with good equipment...lol
> 
> Still though, RATs probably still have Z axis issues unless they have somehow corrected that. However, their lasers are pretty 1:1.


I don't know if there's the Z-axis issue (even if i read that it has been corrected with the itroduction of the dynamic DPI aka accelleration)...i'm now using it on a wooden desk


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> I don't know if there's the Z-axis issue (even if i read that it has been corrected with the itroduction of the dynamic DPI aka accelleration)...i'm now using it on a wooden desk


Yeah that's the only issue with PTE mice. It's good you're using it on a hard surface. They're tolerable even without DPI scaling on hard mats as long as lifting off doenst move your cursor too much like in an FPS. I don't mind using a PTE myself as long as it's on a hard gaming mat, but DPI scaling is a no-no. It disallows accurate minor corrections because there is heavy deceleration at near zero movement speeds, although it mostly eliminates mouse movement when clicking, on cloth pads. If I had to get a PTE mouse I'd get an original Mamba with firmware 1.06 or lower.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Yeah that's the only issue with PTE mice. It's good you're using it on a hard surface. They're tolerable even without DPI scaling on hard mats as long as lifting off doenst move your cursor too much like in an FPS. I don't mind using a PTE myself as long as it's on a hard gaming mat, but DPI scaling is a no-no. It disallows accurate minor corrections because there is heavy deceleration at near zero movement speeds, although it mostly eliminates mouse movement when clicking, on cloth pads. If I had to get a PTE mouse I'd get an original Mamba with firmware 1.06 or lower.


i'm using it on the desk becuse it doesn't work on my old self-made glass mat I used with the g700.
I should buy a hard mat for this mouse, maybe the manticor? is it a good choice?

about the D. scaling, i feel the deceleration, but I am honestly finding this a total non-issue. I can adjust the cursor near the target easier even with slightly higher DPI, and keep the turning movement fast. If you are used to 1:1 optical sensor, it is a thing you should get accustomed to, so it do not feel right. but I think it has his benefits.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> i'm using it on the desk becuse it doesn't work on my old self-made glass mat I used with the g700.
> I should buy a hard mat for this mouse, maybe the manticor? is it a good choice?
> 
> about the D. scaling, i feel the deceleration, but I am honestly finding this a total non-issue. I can adjust the cursor near the target easier even with slightly higher DPI, and keep the turning movement fast. If you are used to 1:1 optical sensor, it is a thing you should get accustomed to, so it do not feel right. but I think it has his benefits.


Try the Corsair MM400. Much cheaper and absolutely excellent mat.

I would think that decreasing and not increasing the DPI would make the scaling almost nonexistent, depending on how low the real DPI actually shifts to when you move the mouse very slowly. If I had a PTE and had to live with DPI scaling, I would try playing on 400 DPI. I haven't had a chance to test this theory on a mouse that implements scaling like this...something to try. Always wondered about that. This is because since the DPI has to lower, the difference between the minimum the DPI lowers to and the DPI you're using would be a lot less, meaning less deceleration so that would be less jarring. Just a theory. Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Try the Corsair MM400. Much cheaper and absolutely excellent mat.
> 
> I would think that decreasing and not increasing the DPI would make the scaling almost nonexistent, depending on how low the real DPI actually shifts to when you move the mouse very slowly. If I had a PTE and had to live with DPI scaling, I would try playing on 400 DPI. I haven't had a chance to test this theory on a mouse that implements scaling like this...something to try. Always wondered about that. This is because since the DPI has to lower, the difference between the minimum the DPI lowers to and the DPI you're using would be a lot less, meaning less deceleration so that would be less jarring. Just a theory. Anyone ever tried this?


the mm400 is 25euro, the manticor is 35 euro ...I get aluminium for 10euro more....it's still the mm400 a better deal?


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> the mm400 is 25euro, the manticor is 35 euro ...I get aluminium for 10euro more....it's still the mm400 a better deal?


Do you absolutely need aluminum? I've never used an aluminum pad, so there's a gap here in knowledge on my end. Razer always overprices their stuff... take a look and see how much the Mionix Ensis 320 is. Good mat.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Do you absolutely need aluminum? I've never used an aluminum pad, so there's a gap here in knowledge on my end. Razer always overprices their stuff... take a look and see how much the Mionix Ensis 320 is. Good mat.


I really do not know if I need aluminium!! I thought that plastic wear off easier than alu. maybe it's not true!

ensis 320 does not exist on their site, there is the luna ensis 320 40€+10 shipping...

I think the manticor 35euro shipped from amazon is still the deal


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> I really do not know if I need aluminium!! I thought that plastic wear off easier than alu. maybe it's not true!
> 
> ensis 320 does not exist on their site, there is the luna ensis 320 40€+10 shipping...
> 
> I think the manticor 35euro shipped from amazon is still the deal


Yeah, if you have the cash on hand that might just be the better deal. Yeah you're right aluminum pads pretty much last forever AFAIK. The MM400 is particularly resilient though to wear, unlike a lot of hard mats. It lasts quite a while and I personally know just how awesomely it tracks (like NO jitter at all) because I used to have one before I gave it to my ex so she could use it with her Sensei


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Yeah, if you have the cash on hand that might just be the better deal. Yeah you're right aluminum pads pretty much last forever AFAIK. The MM400 is particularly resilient though to wear, unlike a lot of hard mats. It lasts quite a while and I personally know just how awesomely it tracks (like NO jitter at all) because I used to have one before I gave it to my ex so she could use it with her Sensei


tomorrow I'll go to the local store to see If they have some good hard mat...

I'm gonna buy a DA2013/naos 7000 too, the naos comes with the 32cm long cloth mat, just in case I buy the DA2013 which cloth mat should I buy? i think I want it at least 40cm long


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> tomorrow I'll go to the local store to see If they have some good hard mat...
> 
> I'm gonna buy a DA2013/naos 7000 too, the naos comes with the 32cm long cloth mat, just in case I buy the DA2013 which cloth mat should I buy? i think I want it at least 40cm long


QcK Heavy is kind of a perfect starter gaming mousepad if you haven't had one before.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> QcK Heavy is kind of a perfect starter gaming mousepad if you haven't had one before.


thanks!
is it true that it wears out superfast? (cloth mats in general?)


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> thanks!
> is it true that it wears out superfast? (cloth mats in general?)


Not cloth. My cloth mats have never work out on me, QcKs last forever.


----------



## Myst-san

I have been using a Steelseries cloth mat for more then 5 years. But the edges are starting to curl up, so I was thinking of getting aluminum to not have that problem. I have to wash it from time to time and I'm lazy. A friend has an aluminum one and his only problem is when the pad is cold and he put his hand on the mouse, it start to condense. I was thinking of buy Glide 9, because I have to choose from manly razer or some
steelseries, If i wont hard mat. I'm not big fan on razer and the hard mat steelseries I don't like.

I'm starting to get used to the mouse. Now if the profile making was more easier I would have already set it up for the games I'm playing.

Mine MMO has the Z-bug, but it doesn't move so much when I lift it up and it goes back. My old mouse had some ting similar so it is not a problem for me. I will be getting a bigger desk(160/70/74mm) and I wont have to lift the mouse any more


----------



## Blashyrkh

thanks for your support guys...

I can't stop the monkey!









I want to buy the deathadder 2013 + a clothpad now from the local store

there is the old goliathus speed and control (the black one with the logo on the upper right), and a Logitech G240.....

are these pads any good? wich is the difference between the old and new goliathus (I don't like the image on the new one)?


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> Mine MMO has the Z-bug, but it doesn't move so much when I lift it up and it goes back.


but is the new version? It seems that mine is not affected, or I didn't put the mouse in conditions to show up....how can I check it easier?


----------



## Myst-san

I don't know if it's the newer version but it with the MAD CATZ logo on the thunbrest. For the bug just lift the mouse and see if the cursor makes a jump when you put it down. I should go in this direction " \ ". Still didn't have time to configure my profiles.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> I don't know if it's the newer version but it with the MAD CATZ logo on the thunbrest. For the bug just lift the mouse and see if the cursor makes a jump when you put it down. I should go in this direction " \ ". Still didn't have time to configure my profiles.


If i lift it off perpendicularly the cursor moves one inch (or less)....in game, when i lift it off diagonally for fast movements I don't have the issue


----------



## DivineDark

Unfortunately, the Z-Axis bug affects all PTE mice. Philips still has not corrected the problem.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Unfortunately, the Z-Axis bug affects all PTE mice. Philips still has not corrected the problem.


and I would like to know why they use the dynamic DPI scaler


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> and I would like to know why they use the dynamic DPI scaler


The DPI scaler is to tone down the z-axis effect as far as I know. The sensor is just a mess, IMO. I own two mice with it and will never buy another one. RIP Naga and RIP R.A.T. 7.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> and I would like to know why they use the dynamic DPI scaler


What it does is reduce the DPI when the mouse is moving very slowly. This is because the less sensitive the sensor is at low speed, the less likely your mouse is to deviate more than only a couple of counts when lifting the mouse or when clicking while using the mouse on a soft surface. Try it, the higher the DPI you are using, the more the Z axis problem is exacerbated because the mouse will pick up more counts per inch of you lifting the mouse off or clicking and the mouse tracking up and to the left from pushing the sensor into the surface. The latter I guess you could call the reverse z axis problem? Yeah.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> What it does is reduce the DPI when the mouse is moving very slowly. This is because the less sensitive the sensor is at low speed, the less likely your mouse is to deviate more than only a couple of counts when lifting the mouse or when clicking while using the mouse on a soft surface. Try it, the higher the DPI you are using, the more the Z axis problem is exacerbated because the mouse will pick up more counts per inch of you lifting the mouse off or clicking and the mouse tracking up and to the left from pushing the sensor into the surface. The latter I guess you could call the reverse z axis problem? Yeah.


I was ironic









actually the problem does not bother who uses high dpi because doesn't lift off the mouse
when I played with low dpi I didn't get the problem, or at least it was so small that I wasn't affected


----------



## cravinmild

With the strike 7 mouse pad even 800 dpi does not allow me to run out of mat. Works flawless with the mat also. I had futureshop price match an online price i found- under $18 with tax


----------



## paperwings

OK, I searched this thread like crazy but I just had to register to ask this question.









Ordered my RAT 7 yesterday. Yes, smart, buy first, ask later.







Mostly did so because my third(!) G9X suffered a broken cable... (again).

Question: The "z-axis" issue seems to be 'solved' with the new Twin-Eye (2033?) and the modification Saitek did on the mouse, now, how can I check if I got the new refresh version? And don't say "You'll have no z-axis issue!" Can I check up a S/N or did thye do something visibly to the mouse I can check on?

Oh and another question, I'm used to playing Quake Live on a low sens and 800DPI. The lower the DPI the lesser the z-axis problem, is that correct?


----------



## Blashyrkh

my two cents about the RAT7, considering that I bought the MMO7 and it is lighter than the RAT:

they are not suited if you want to play fps with low sens, they are too heavy to be lifted

I am now testig the MMO7 and the deathadder, both using low sensivity(1800dpi the mouse, 5 for sensivity in crysis3, that should be around 500dpi), and the deathadder is more comfortable for the task.

It seems i'm not bothered with the Z-axis bug(I lift the mouse only to turn when I am not fighting), and I enjoy the slight acceleration, so for me the only drawback is the weight and grip(very good but slightly worse than DA's).
I'll keep the MMO7 because i love it, so many buttons,comfortable, quite accurate, I would use it over the DA for every task exept for "serious" low sens fps gaming.

About the "version", you should have the new sensor (less Z-axis bug + dynamic DPI) because it's been on the market for quite a while. it seems the issue has not being totally fixed


----------



## paperwings

Thanks for the reply!
For me personally the weight is more a pro than a con... I start feeling comfortable 130g upwards.

A bit insecure about all the moaning because of that issue.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperwings*
> 
> OK, I searched this thread like crazy but I just had to register to ask this question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered my RAT 7 yesterday. Yes, smart, buy first, ask later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly did so because my third(!) G9X suffered a broken cable... (again).
> 
> Question: The "z-axis" issue seems to be 'solved' with the new Twin-Eye (2033?) and the modification Saitek did on the mouse, now, how can I check if I got the new refresh version? And don't say "You'll have no z-axis issue!" Can I check up a S/N or did thye do something visibly to the mouse I can check on?
> 
> Oh and another question, I'm used to playing Quake Live on a low sens and 800DPI. The lower the DPI the lesser the z-axis problem, is that correct?


Philips has never corrected the z-axis bug. It's less now because of DPI scaling, but it's a flaw in the sensor itself. As for using it for FPS gaming, I honestly couldn't see how that would be possible. I'm sure there are people that play twitch FPS with the RAT, but there's no way I could play Quake with a mouse that weighs as much as a mid sized rock. There are so many choices that are better than the RAT for those purposes. Also, using the RAT on a lower sense means you're going to be lifting more, and in Quake you'll be trying to aim during those movements. The Z-Axis bug will drive you to drink.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Also, using the RAT on a lower sense means you're going to be lifting more, and in Quake you'll be trying to aim during those movements.


lifting while aiming???


----------



## metal571

To answer a couple of random questions, yeah the Z axis problem is lesser on lower DPI and also I'm pretty sure there should be no acceleration on the PTE. That's an Avago/Pixart sensor issue.


----------



## TheReciever

Hey guys, never posted in here but have had a RAT 5 for quite some time now...

Problem is its getting a little long in the tooth after 3-4 years of constant use and starting to fall apart on me. Im looking to getting another RAT but like the white ones they have,

What do you guys think of them?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> lifting while aiming???


In frantic FPS games I lift a lot and just get caught lifting at a bad time.


----------



## spoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> About the "version", you should have the new sensor (less Z-axis bug + dynamic DPI) because it's been on the market for quite a while. it seems the issue has not being totally fixed


Sorry if I missed something but your implying that if you buy a new R. A. T./M. M. O. mouse, it will have the new Philips Lazer in it? (or do you mean revised twin eye)? From reading their website this doesn't seem to be the case. Only the tournament edition appears to have the new one. Can you provide any literature to confirm this or is it simply speculation? I plan on buying a R. A. T. in the near future and this information would influence my decision greatly. Thanks.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoody*
> 
> Sorry if I missed something but your implying that if you buy a new R. A. T./M. M. O. mouse, it will have the new Philips Lazer in it? (or do you mean revised twin eye)? From reading their website this doesn't seem to be the case. Only the tournament edition appears to have the new one. Can you provide any literature to confirm this or is it simply speculation? I plan on buying a R. A. T. in the near future and this information would influence my decision greatly. Thanks.


i'm talking about the 2033, not the new one of the tournament


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Hey guys, never posted in here but have had a RAT 5 for quite some time now...
> 
> Problem is its getting a little long in the tooth after 3-4 years of constant use and starting to fall apart on me. Im looking to getting another RAT but like the white ones they have,
> 
> What do you guys think of them?


glossy will get dirty very fast, on the white ones you would see the dirt like a light in the night


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> glossy will get dirty very fast, on the white ones you would see the dirt like a light in the night


Which ones are not glossy? My laptop has a vent on the right side so im sure it wouldnt be pleasant with sweaty hand lol

Black be the best choice then?


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Which ones are not glossy? My laptop has a vent on the right side so im sure it wouldnt be pleasant with sweaty hand lol
> 
> Black be the best choice then?


the new colors are all glossy, so it's your choice....
if you want a glossy finish you should take the black one, at least the grease will be less visible


----------



## TheReciever

Dont want a glossy finish, thats for sure. Im assuming they have replaceable material pads? Or is the black one just the safe one to go with still?


----------



## paperwings

The Tournament Version seems to have a different sensor and some software options in the driver for lift off distance. Nice, but not available yet, is it? At least not in Germany. Also to light for me.









@spoody: I was talking about the revised edition. The Twin-Eye 2033. I think he referred to that one.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Dont want a glossy finish, thats for sure. Im assuming they have replaceable material pads? Or is the black one just the safe one to go with still?


Only the Matte Black versions are not glossy. What do you mean with replaceable material pads?


----------



## TheReciever

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826618015

Im looking at the bottom of the page, talking about interchangeable grips/pinkie things. Are those glossy as well?


----------



## Blashyrkh

there is one pinkie rest and one palm rest made of rubber.....the other are glossy


----------



## TheReciever

hmm so its the black one then lol, White is awesome but only if its matte sadly

Thanks guys. I wonder if I could buy the white interchangeable parts and put them on the black one? That would be neat lol

Speaking of which, I cant find spare parts or broken rat mouse anywhere....what gives? The link in the OP isnt valid anymore


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> hmm so its the black one then lol, White is awesome but only if its matte sadly
> 
> Thanks guys. I wonder if I could buy the white interchangeable parts and put them on the black one? That would be neat lol
> 
> Speaking of which, I cant find spare parts or broken rat mouse anywhere....what gives? The link in the OP isnt valid anymore


Only spare parts I saw is for the feets.


----------



## paperwings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Philips has never corrected the z-axis bug. It's less now because of DPI scaling, but it's a flaw in the sensor itself. As for using it for FPS gaming, I honestly couldn't see how that would be possible. I'm sure there are people that play twitch FPS with the RAT, but there's no way I could play Quake with a mouse that weighs as much as a mid sized rock. There are so many choices that are better than the RAT for those purposes. Also, using the RAT on a lower sense means you're going to be lifting more, and in Quake you'll be trying to aim during those movements. The Z-Axis bug will drive you to drink.


After testing the RAT I guess I have to confirm that. FPS-wise not sensor-wise.
It's not the weight that is the problem with the RAT 7 - not even while lifting. It's more the low-sens button placement and the side where you place your thumb. It doesn't feel "solid". If you claw-grip that thing in harsh maneuvers, which is pretty standard in Quake it feels like the mouse-parts move. Maybe it was not suited for my hands.
For MMOs and more "relaxed" games, I could pretty easily imagine it is the best mouse there is...

By the way, z-axis and Quake Live. I had no problem at all. Movement, aim, jumps... everything spot on. My specs for people who are interested. Tested was the *RAT 7 in white*.

800DPI
Ingame sens: 1.16
No accel
Windows default.
worthless information about your mouse: 44cm/17inches for 360°

Now testing the KONE+ and the Zowie FK... seems to be an unfair fight. The KONE just dies(!) with every second fast movement on my QcK Heavy. I go fast right, the mouse cripples upwards-rightish. It's annoying. Either the sensor is rubbish, or it just doesn't like my pad.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperwings*
> 
> After testing the RAT I guess I have to confirm that. FPS-wise not sensor-wise.
> It's not the weight that is the problem with the RAT 7 - not even while lifting. It's more the low-sens button placement and the side where you place your thumb. It doesn't feel "solid". If you claw-grip that thing in harsh maneuvers, which is pretty standard in Quake it feels like the mouse-parts move. Maybe it was not suited for my hands.
> For MMOs and more "relaxed" games, I could pretty easily imagine it is the best mouse there is...


About the low-sens button, I found that the 2 button in front the thumb is more harder to press then the others, has to be press more to the down side of the button. The filling that mouse-parts moves may be is because they loosed the thumb rest angle nob and is replace with a screw. It's the only thing that hold it. You need another toll for to adjust it.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> About the low-sens button, I found that the 2 button in front the thumb is more harder to press then the others, has to be press more to the down side of the button. The filling that mouse-parts moves may be is because they loosed the thumb rest angle nob and is replace with a screw. It's the only thing that hold it. You need another toll for to adjust it.


actually I found out that button 2 can be pressed from both the sides separated by the line....


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> actually I found out that button 2 can be pressed from both the sides separated by the line....


I mean is more hard to respond when you press it in the upper part of the side closed to the thumb, then the lower part closed to the thumb. I noticed that when was doing the test in mad catz soft. I don't fill that I have pres it . No good feed back as the rest of the thumb buttons.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> I mean is more hard to respond when you press it in the upper part of the side closed to the thumb, then the lower part closed to the thumb. I noticed that when was doing the test in mad catz soft. I don't fill that I have pres it . No good feed back as the rest of the thumb buttons.


I see what you mean, that's right.
but I have never pressed it in the upper part just because there is the forward button above it that is quite near. so I keep pressing it in the lower part


----------



## Myst-san

I can't say where exactly I pres the button, I'm at work at the moment. But I think it is more to the middle but still could not get good feedback.


----------



## Blashyrkh

then, today I used again my MMO7 to compare it to the DA 2013 (after 5 days of intense use), these are my conclusions:

-DA more comfrotable for shape and weight
-MMO7 better for the number of buttons, I bind some mouse buttons for nanovision, granade, crouch and reloading, to keep my right and on the WASD

now about sensor precision, I used 1400dpi with 5 of accel. in Crysis 3 that's about 400dpi(30cm for a 360), maybe less,I lift frequently.

-first of all, absolutely no Z-axis issue, even at higher DPI settings.
-I can aim better with the MMO7

I came to the conclusion that FOR ME the acceleration issue is bull****, I can aim flawlessly while still turning faster and put the cursor on the enemy with less mouse movement with the same precision I have while using the DA with no acceleration.

acceleration is all about get used to, my final experiment will be the use of accel. with the DA


----------



## TheReciever

I think I will be sanding and repainting my mouse to hold me over until the Cougar offerings come out


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> I can't say where exactly I pres the button, I'm at work at the moment. But I think it is more to the middle but still could not get good feedback.


the feedback is different, maybe they use totally different switches for each button due to their difference in size


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> my two cents about the RAT7, considering that I bought the MMO7 and it is lighter than the RAT:
> 
> they are not suited if you want to play fps with low sens, they are too heavy to be lifted
> 
> I am now testig the MMO7 and the deathadder, both using low sensivity(1800dpi the mouse, 5 for sensivity in crysis3, that should be around 500dpi), and the deathadder is more comfortable for the task.
> 
> It seems i'm not bothered with the Z-axis bug(I lift the mouse only to turn when I am not fighting), and I enjoy the slight acceleration, so for me the only drawback is the weight and grip(very good but slightly worse than DA's).
> I'll keep the MMO7 because i love it, so many buttons,comfortable, quite accurate, I would use it over the DA for every task exept for "serious" low sens fps gaming.
> 
> About the "version", you should have the new sensor (less Z-axis bug + dynamic DPI) because it's been on the market for quite a while. it seems the issue has not being totally fixed


That's really subjective. I prefer a heavy mouse, and always have. My RAT 9 is just as heavy as the RAT 7, and I have no issues lifting the mouse when I need to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Philips has never corrected the z-axis bug. It's less now because of DPI scaling, but it's a flaw in the sensor itself. As for using it for FPS gaming, I honestly couldn't see how that would be possible. I'm sure there are people that play twitch FPS with the RAT, but there's no way I could play Quake with a mouse that weighs as much as a mid sized rock. There are so many choices that are better than the RAT for those purposes. Also, using the RAT on a lower sense means you're going to be lifting more, and in Quake you'll be trying to aim during those movements. The Z-Axis bug will drive you to drink.


Again, that's purely subjective. Many people prefer heavy mice. I have been playing FPS for over 20 years with heavy mice and I have had no issues. Once I got used to a heavy mouse I could never go back. Light mice just feel cheap to me.

Same thing goes for comfort. It's purely subjective. Personally, I find the RAT design to be awesome for comfort. I have smaller hands and I was able to adjust it perfectly.

I don't understand why people come into a thread like this one, which is full of people who like their RAT mouse, and say things like "heavy mice are no good" when obviously the people here like the mouse they have, which is heavy. Doesn't make much sense to me. If you like a light mouse that's awesome, but I don't see the point of telling the rest of us that the weight we prefer isn't any good.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's really subjective.


obviously.


----------



## Myst-san

I had time to test the MMO in WOT after I configured the profile, needed to do it twice and now I understand the mad catz soft better. The button 2 problem I was having it is because the hinge for the button is the hole upper side. My cloth SteelSeries pad is not comfortable. Because now that I use palm grip instead finger grip (old mouse was smaller, better fit with MMO), I put more weight on the mouse and the force for to start moving is greater. That is a problem when I want small movement, it tend to jump on my after it start moving. So I be looking for aluminum pad, thinking about the Glide 9.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> I had time to test the MMO in WOT after I configured the profile, needed to do it twice and now I understand the mad catz soft better. The button 2 problem I was having it is because the hinge for the button is the hole upper side. My cloth SteelSeries pad is not comfortable. Because now that I use palm grip instead finger grip (old mouse was smaller, better fit with MMO), I put more weight on the mouse and the force for to start moving is greater. That is a problem when I want small movement, it tend to jump on my after it start moving. So I be looking for aluminum pad, thinking about the Glide 9.


is the steelseries thick?
I have the g240 and is 1mm thin, if i press with a finger on the surface I feel it as a hard mat.
It is not soft like the other mats, but has the "control" feel of a cloth, so if I press the mouse over the mat it does not get "stuck" because it push down the cloth/rubber. if that's the problem, maybe you should give it a try in a local store.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> is the steelseries thick?
> I have the g240 and is 1mm thin, if i press with a finger on the surface I feel it as a hard mat.
> It is not soft like the other mats, but has the "control" feel of a cloth, so if I press the mouse over the mat it does not get "stuck" because it push down the cloth/rubber. if that's the problem, maybe you should give it a try in a local store.


SteelSeries is around 2mm thick and is spongy. I wasn't talking about getting stuck. It is like there is more friction. If I push the MMO with one finger it travels 2 times less then my old one, maybe is the difference in weight. So i want to compesate it with aluminum pad. Problem is the stuff I buy is alway in online stores and they rarely give you an option to open it before you buy it, but you can return it in a week time.

Edit: I tried my friend cloth pad. The mouse glade so easily. My QcK (if I remember correctly) is 5+ years old. It is time for new one.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> SteelSeries is around 2mm thick and is spongy. I wasn't talking about getting stuck. It is like there is more friction. If I push the MMO with one finger it travels 2 times less then my old one, maybe is the difference in weight. So i want to compesate it with aluminum pad. Problem is the stuff I buy is alway in online stores and they rarely give you an option to open it before you buy it, but you can return it in a week time.


but if you use it with a fingertip grip the friction is much less?
maybe is wrong the way you use it?....palm grip doesn't mean you must put all the weight of the hand on the mouse.
it's just a fingertip grip but with the whole hand, the weight on the mouse should be similar, you shouldn't put all the hand on the mouse, the base of the hand and the wrist must touch the mat.

Try to take the mouse in a way that not ALL the hand weight goes onto the mouse

if you put all the hand on the mouse (with the wrist that stays higher from the mat), it's like moving a mouse with its weight doubled, you would get more friction on a hard surface too...

and just remember that hard mats are noisy when you simply glide your mouse or when you pull it down after a lift off.
if you often lift off it's not comfortable to feel a hard mat when you put the mouse on the mat.
so think about it.
and that's why I love the G240, the surface isn't spongy, but isn't noisy and is comfortable for lifting off


----------



## Myst-san

My mat is just very used up.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> My mat is just very used up.


ok


----------



## RebelHell

If you're still interested in an aluminum pad, I've been using the Corsair Vengeance MM600 for about a month now with my RAT7. It is an absolute pleasure to use and the mouse glides across the surface like an air hockey puck. It has a smooth side that is supposedly for more speed and very lightly textured side for more control. I've been using the textured side, it just feels better.


----------



## JRAC

Good afternoon,

It is with great pleasure that I join this community.
Mad catz bought a 9 and I come from already say I'm quite pleased with everything the mouse.
I come here because I am having a problem with it and have walked to search and find no solution and can be here in the community that can help me.
My rat is making interference with my WiFi network, I know there is a way to change the channel network, but I can not do it because the web network is not mine, is there any program or way to able to fix this "problem"?
I am currently using Windows 8.1 64 Bit.
I have updated all the drives and my motherboard is a formula rog Vi.

Greetings,
JRAC


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> If you're still interested in an aluminum pad, I've been using the Corsair Vengeance MM600 for about a month now with my RAT7. It is an absolute pleasure to use and the mouse glides across the surface like an air hockey puck. It has a smooth side that is supposedly for more speed and very lightly textured side for more control. I've been using the textured side, it just feels better.


but isn't it a hard plastic mat?


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> but isn't it a hard plastic mat?


No, it's a solid piece of aluminum.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> No, it's a solid piece of aluminum.


yes it's made of a piece of alluminium, but the surfaces are made of plastic,aren't they?


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRAC*
> 
> Good afternoon,
> 
> It is with great pleasure that I join this community.
> Mad catz bought a 9 and I come from already say I'm quite pleased with everything the mouse.
> I come here because I am having a problem with it and have walked to search and find no solution and can be here in the community that can help me.
> My rat is making interference with my WiFi network, I know there is a way to change the channel network, but I can not do it because the web network is not mine, is there any program or way to able to fix this "problem"?
> I am currently using Windows 8.1 64 Bit.
> I have updated all the drives and my motherboard is a formula rog Vi.
> 
> Greetings,
> JRAC


If you cannot change the channel. Move the usb receiver closer to the mouse, to be in direct sight to the mouse. That will make it some what better. Only other solution is change the channel.


----------



## cravinmild

Whoot, back in the club again. Picked up a white rat mmo7 today and the monsters in D3 hate me for it







Future shop said the MMO7 was one of the things that they (futureshop) would not provide "extended warranty" for .....







, FS dude also mentioned that there was a 7xx day warranty on the mouse with in store replacement on the first year of that warranty. Bonus she said was that it reset my warranty
















..... exactly what i thought too









ANyways i got it priced matched for $115 so thats a plus







Sooooo.... guess im back in the club again


----------



## Fletcherea

Any rat 5 owner tell me if you can take off the palm and pinky parts like in the 7 and 9? I see the screw there for the pinky in some videos, was wondering if I could use my old
dead 9s pinky and palm parts on it, or if they are permanently attached on the 5. I went with the 5 because on my old 9 I never ended up changing the thumb part at all, so figured I save a few bucks =D


----------



## TheReciever

Shouldnt be a problem of removal, uses an allen head bolt


----------



## Fletcherea

Ok cool, I thought they might have permanently attached them so you kinda "had" to get the next model up, thanks!


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Ok cool, I thought they might have permanently attached them so you kinda "had" to get the next model up, thanks!


The only trick is if the rat7/9 pinky rest will fit the 5. I dont know on that one lol


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> The only trick is if the rat7/9 pinky rest will fit the 5. I dont know on that one lol


The rat 9 has different pinky rest from the rest. To me the body of rat 5 and 7 looks the same judging from pictures and it probably is, because it saves money if they have to produce only one part not two


----------



## Hellsrage

So, I'm not crazy and my MMO 7 isn't possessed. I'm so sick and tired of the damn cursor moving around for no reason.

The worst part is, this is my second MMO 7, the first having been replaced because the mouse wheel started malfunctioning. At this point I have no idea what to do, I will not RMA for a second time. At first I thought maybe a hair or some dust may have gotten caught in the hole but I've cleaned the sensor over and over but every time it still has tracking issues, next I thought it was my mouse mat but it does it on every surface even a white piece of paper.

Any suggestion or am I just screwed?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellsrage*
> 
> So, I'm not crazy and my MMO 7 isn't possessed. I'm so sick and tired of the damn cursor moving around for no reason.
> 
> The worst part is, this is my second MMO 7, the first having been replaced because the mouse wheel started malfunctioning. At this point I have no idea what to do, I will not RMA for a second time. At first I thought maybe a hair or some dust may have gotten caught in the hole but I've cleaned the sensor over and over but every time it still has tracking issues, next I thought it was my mouse mat but it does it on every surface even a white piece of paper.
> 
> Any suggestion or am I just screwed?


Cursor moving around can be indicative of a virus or malware on the computer from my ow experiences at work

Try running some Malwarebytes and CCleaner to see if that alters your experience


----------



## Hellsrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Cursor moving around can be indicative of a virus or malware on the computer from my ow experiences at work
> 
> Try running some Malwarebytes and CCleaner to see if that alters your experience


It's probably not a virus/malware, I actually recently re-installed Windows 7 after wiping my SSD, I had a failure during an update that left me unable to boot the PC so that sucked.... I can run those anyway, but it's highly unlikely as my other cheap mouse works fine no diagonal cursor movement to be seen or that stupid jittering.

EDIT: Full scans done with both Malwarebytes and MSE, both found nothing.


----------



## Mergatroid

^ In your position I would RMA it again. I'm a little stubborn that way though, I can't stand purchasing something, especially if it's over $100, and it doesn't work properly.
One thing is for sure, after listening to everyone here complain about the MMO, I'm pretty unlikely to ever purchase one...but then again, I'm a wireless kind of guy.
I'm still pi$$ed about the batteries on my RAT 9. I'll never purchase anything more from that company if I am forced to abandon my mouse just because I can't find batteries for it.


----------



## TheReciever

I had to take mine today since the laser was only working horizontally for some reason, grabbed a CM reaper but I hate how it feels and ill be returning that one as well and maybe just go for a RAT 3 instead.


----------



## Hellsrage

So, I'm not going crazy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ In your position I would RMA it again. I'm a little stubborn that way though, I can't stand purchasing something, especially if it's over $100, and it doesn't work properly.
> One thing is for sure, after listening to everyone here complain about the MMO, I'm pretty unlikely to ever purchase one...but then again, I'm a wireless kind of guy.
> I'm still pi$$ed about the batteries on my RAT 9. I'll never purchase anything more from that company if I am forced to abandon my mouse just because I can't find batteries for it.


I would if there was something else wrong with it, but so far no other issues have happened and to be honest I bought this thing for looks. I'm not saying it's not a good product but it certainly wasn't amazing reviews that made me buy it. I've actually been thinking of picking up another mouse for FPS gaming and switching between the 2 depending on the game.

For the last day though I have been using the mouse on my wooden desk no mouse pad/white paper and aside from it being awkwardly easy to glide around the cursor has not begun to move diagonally on its own. Given that it has been working fine on my desk maybe its time for a new mouse pad, the one I was using is pretty well used and it may not be able to reflect enough for the sensor.

Do any of you have suggestion on one that works really well with the sensor in the MMO 7? I'm thinking of going with a solid pad this time though, my previous cloth ones have always had minor issues with the MMO 7(my all black one was terrible).


----------



## Myst-san

^ I'm going to pick aluminum for my MMO. I just don't know when, I have to buy some other stuff first. Be sure to pick mouse pad which is not black, as they say black absorbs the leaser and is more harder to catch the reflected light by the sensor.


----------



## TheReciever

Swapped back to the RAT5 lol I dont think I can ever go away from this mouse and I did try to do just that

Shame the last one I had was a lemon, oh well


----------



## Hellsrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> ^ I'm going to pick aluminum for my MMO. I just don't know when, I have to buy some other stuff first. Be sure to pick mouse pad which is not black, as they say black absorbs the leaser and is more harder to catch the reflected light by the sensor.


It's not all black mouse pads that are bad just some. My first all black pad sucked but the one I was using worked just fine and it was mostly black, it just comes down to how reflective the material is. I'm thinking of picking up either the Corsair Vengance MM600 or the Roccat Alumic.


----------



## Mergatroid

I'm using an older Saitek Cyborg aluminum pad that is a combo of black and red on one side (low res), and black and blue on the other (high res). It's sort of cool because you can actually change the response of the pointer just by flipping the mat over.


----------



## Hellsrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I'm using an older Saitek Cyborg aluminum pad that is a combo of black and red on one side (low res), and black and blue on the other (high res). It's sort of cool because you can actually change the response of the pointer just by flipping the mat over.


I'm guessing it's probably no longer sold?

I think I'm leaning toward the Corsair aluminum pad, worth a try at least.


----------



## Starbomba

Well, I haven't had any issues with my cheapo cloth pads on my RAT 7. Haven't gotten any issues with the laser or any of the parts.

Also, weighting enough to crack your skull if someone throws it, how can you lift it? I can get pretty serious on UT and Doom and I've never lifted it. How do you people manage that?


----------



## Hellsrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Also, weighting enough to crack your skull if someone throws it, how can you lift it? I can get pretty serious on UT and Doom and I've never lifted it. How do you people manage that?


I don't lift or not very often in gaming, I play at pretty high sensitivity I find that leaving my DPI somewhere between 4k-5k makes it so I don't have to adjust anything in most games. Essentially I rarely move my mouse more than 2 inches in one direction, the only exception comes with certain mounted weapons in ArmA which turn ridiculously slow. But I'm also a dirty heathen and don't play games like UT and Doom....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Well, I haven't had any issues with my cheapo cloth pads on my RAT 7. Haven't gotten any issues with the laser or any of the parts.
> 
> Also, weighting enough to crack your skull if someone throws it, how can you lift it? I can get pretty serious on UT and Doom and I've never lifted it. How do you people manage that?


It's not that heavy. I had mine with all the weights in it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellsrage*
> 
> I'm guessing it's probably no longer sold?
> 
> I think I'm leaning toward the Corsair aluminum pad, worth a try at least.


Yeah, I don't think they sell them anymore. But in case people are wondering about aluminum pads, this one works pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Well, I haven't had any issues with my cheapo cloth pads on my RAT 7. Haven't gotten any issues with the laser or any of the parts.
> 
> Also, weighting enough to crack your skull if someone throws it, how can you lift it? I can get pretty serious on UT and Doom and I've never lifted it. How do you people manage that?


I don't think about it, I just lift it. I've loved heavy mice for ages. Without weights installed, it's about the same weight as the Corsair M90.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellsrage*
> 
> I don't lift or not very often in gaming, I play at pretty high sensitivity I find that leaving my DPI somewhere between 4k-5k makes it so I don't have to adjust anything in most games. Essentially I rarely move my mouse more than 2 inches in one direction, the only exception comes with certain mounted weapons in ArmA which turn ridiculously slow.


I have played ArmA II, and those mounted weapons could indeed use some grease, like the AA cannons (don't remember the name). I also play at high sensibilities with a 3.5-5.5k DPI so i don't move much either. Hell, even my "desktop" DPI is 2500, so i'm pretty much used to fast cursors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellsrage*
> 
> But I'm also a dirty heathen and don't play games like UT and Doom....


You dirty heathen...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It's not that heavy. I had mine with all the weights in it.


I also have mine with all weights. I can explain lifting mouses like the DA or even anything wired and under 100g (as most wireless gain weight with the batteries), but not this mouse, or any other comparable ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I don't think about it, I just lift it. I've loved heavy mice for ages. Without weights installed, it's about the same weight as the Corsair M90.


Hmm, if my RAT ever breaks i might consider that one. I'll never use that many buttons but i have a fondness of heavy mouses as i tend to use them rather brusquely, and now even my DA's 3500 DPI seems insufficient now for gaming.


----------



## spoody

I'm using a steel series 9hd with my Mmo 7.is been working well for me so far. It's a hard plastic with a grippy underside. My mouse glides across it nicely. Also, it comes flat in the packaging which was a huge plus to me. The last razer pad I bought came rolled up and never fully flattened out, years down the road. Anyway the reviews said it holds up pretty well to abuse. The only minor issue I've noticed is that its relatively noisy especially if you're used to cloth mats. Doesn't bother me but I've seen this little detail make or break other people's purchases.


----------



## quasar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ In your position I would RMA it again. I'm a little stubborn that way though, I can't stand purchasing something, especially if it's over $100, and it doesn't work properly.
> One thing is for sure, after listening to everyone here complain about the MMO, I'm pretty unlikely to ever purchase one...but then again, I'm a wireless kind of guy.
> I'm still pi$$ed about the batteries on my RAT 9. I'll never purchase anything more from that company if I am forced to abandon my mouse just because I can't find batteries for it.


Just do as I did. Just bought another RAT 9 in second hand.

One day I was swapping battery, and drop the RAT on the table. It fell on the pinkie side, so, it brooked the plastic chassis, where the pinkie rest screws. When that happens, the only thing to do is to exchange the plastic part, that goes around the mouse. So I needed another RAT.

Just bought a 2nd hand's on eBay. I now have 4 battery's, and spare parts.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quasar*
> 
> Just do as I did. Just bought another RAT 9 in second hand.
> 
> One day I was swapping battery, and drop the RAT on the table. It fell on the pinkie side, so, it brooked the plastic chassis, where the pinkie rest screws. When that happens, the only thing to do is to exchange the plastic part, that goes around the mouse. So I needed another RAT.
> 
> Just bought a 2nd hand's on eBay. I now have 4 battery's, and spare parts.


I have thought about that, but you don't know what condition those batteries are in before you purchase them. They could be at only 25% life left, and you wouldn't know it until you got them.

If I am forced to, I might have no other choice. However, if Madcatz would just step up and make the batteries available to purchase, this wouldn't be an issue.

Every store that sells the RAT 9 should also have spare batteries for sale.


----------



## akromatic

anyone with the MMO7? not sure why but when i keybind the "W" key to the dpad and no matter which button on the dpad it would never repeat the key. "ASD" keys repeat just fine on any button of the dpad. this means i cant bind my walking action on the dpad


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I have thought about that, but you don't know what condition those batteries are in before you purchase them. They could be at only 25% life left, and you wouldn't know it until you got them.
> 
> If I am forced to, I might have no other choice. However, if Madcatz would just step up and make the batteries available to purchase, this wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Every store that sells the RAT 9 should also have spare batteries for sale.


well this is the reason why i didnt get the rat9 and was looking that the razer oroborous instead. the ability to use AA batteries totally beats custom batteries
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> ^ I'm going to pick aluminum for my MMO. I just don't know when, I have to buy some other stuff first. Be sure to pick mouse pad which is not black, as they say black absorbs the leaser and is more harder to catch the reflected light by the sensor.


no idea what issue you have with your MMO, mine has been tracking fine across all my mats which are black.

been using it on a razer goliath, razer exactmat and razer kabuto


----------



## quasar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I have thought about that, but you don't know what condition those batteries are in before you purchase them. They could be at only 25% life left, and you wouldn't know it until you got them.
> 
> If I am forced to, I might have no other choice. However, if Madcatz would just step up and make the batteries available to purchase, this wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Every store that sells the RAT 9 should also have spare batteries for sale.


This mouse would be great if Madcatz sell all the parts. It just screams for it.

Batteries, switches, sliding pads, laser, chassis, screws.

And made then available for purchase.

I'm now testing the batteries that came with the one I purchase. They seam to be with good charge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> well this is the reason why i didnt get the rat9 and was looking that the razer oroborous instead. the ability to use AA batteries totally beats custom batteries
> no idea what issue you have with your MMO, mine has been tracking fine across all my mats which are black.
> 
> been using it on a razer goliath, razer exactmat and razer kabuto


I have one for sale. I've tried it, but its not for me. I miss the weight control, its very light. and as very few points to adjust to your hand.


----------



## TheReciever

As far as I could tell, they used to at one point and support for it dropped somewhere in 2012 I think


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> well this is the reason why i didnt get the rat9 and was looking that the razer oroborous instead. the ability to use AA batteries totally beats custom batteries
> no idea what issue you have with your MMO, mine has been tracking fine across all my mats which are black.
> 
> been using it on a razer goliath, razer exactmat and razer kabuto


I agree, but at the time I purchased the RAT 9, Razer's only wireless mouse was the Mamba, and it also had a custom battery, and to make matters worse it was very hard to remove, plus it didn't come with spares, and on top of that when it started running down you had to actually plug a cable into the mouse, thus defeating the entire point of purchasing a wireless mouse. That was about 2.5 years ago though and things have changed.

Of course, I also like a heavy mouse, so everything will depend on what's available when my batteries finally bite the dust.

Really though, when I bought my mouse it cost $200 CDN. Does anyone see any legitimate reason why a company should charge so much for it's product but not make the batteries available? Do they think they're Apple or something?


----------



## FredgHar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> As far as I could tell, they used to at one point and support for it dropped somewhere in 2012 I think


Erm... LOL ?

http://store.madcatz.com/Mice-Parts/


----------



## akromatic

still need help with my MMO7, cant seemed to get the W key to work on any button. it just wont hold it


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> still need help with my MMO7, cant seemed to get the W key to work on any button. it just wont hold it


There is a option to make the macro do things on press, hold and release. See if you have configured it properly.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> There is a option to make the macro do things on press, hold and release. See if you have configured it properly.


what happens is that it only works for a single key press instead of holding the key

this only happens for W and it doesnt matter what button i map it to or which macro to the button

i can hold ASD keys find but just not W so i cant use the dpad for awsd movements


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> what happens is that it only works for a single key press instead of holding the key
> 
> this only happens for W and it doesnt matter what button i map it to or which macro to the button
> 
> i can hold ASD keys find but just not W so i cant use the dpad for awsd movements


I have no problem making W repeat. There is repeat macro you can set. There are 3 types of macro in the soft :Key Presses, Macro, Advance Command. In the Advance Command macro there is option for repeat. I just tried it and it works


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> I have no problem making W repeat. There is repeat macro you can set. There are 3 types of macro in the soft :Key Presses, Macro, Advance Command. In the Advance Command macro there is option for repeat. I just tried it and it works


thanks i got it to work.

i find it weird if it didnt as it should


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> Erm... LOL ?
> 
> http://store.madcatz.com/Mice-Parts/


They have changed their store. I can't tell if the batteries are in stock or not. The big problem has always been they never had stock. I'm going to try ordering some right now.

Wow, they even take credit cards now, you don't need paypal like you used to. Batteries are ordered, we'll see how long it takes then to get up North. I still think they should be available where you purchase the mice.


----------



## EddWar

Sadly they only sell to USA and Canada.


----------



## suckershake

Is there any way to bind the left and right mouse buttons? Including "hacks" like editing the macro-script with notepad.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suckershake*
> 
> Is there any way to bind the left and right mouse buttons? Including "hacks" like editing the macro-script with notepad.


well if its the MMO you can macro the actionlock buttons


----------



## suckershake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> well if its the MMO you can macro the actionlock buttons


Obviously I already did that.
And I tried to edit the .pr0 with my notepad and tried to add macros for RMB and LMB, but whenever I do that, the profile editor can't open up the file anymore and returns an error.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suckershake*
> 
> Obviously I already did that.
> And I tried to edit the .pr0 with my notepad and tried to add macros for RMB and LMB, but whenever I do that, the profile editor can't open up the file anymore and returns an error.


Why can you make macros in the profile editor?


----------



## FredgHar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> They have changed their store. I can't tell if the batteries are in stock or not. The big problem has always been they never had stock. I'm going to try ordering some right now.
> 
> Wow, they even take credit cards now, you don't need paypal like you used to. Batteries are ordered, we'll see how long it takes then to get up North. I still think they should be available where you purchase the mice.










Glad i could help

@EddWar

mate you lazy ...







Just change region

http://store.gameshark.net/PC_and_Mac-Parts/425

also i have small hint for you guys. If you from European country you can try to contact with local distributor/service and ask them if they don't want to sell batteries from RMA units. They are probably destroying them anyway... and any money they can get back will make them happy ^^


----------



## suckershake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> Why can you make macros in the profile editor?


It's not about basic macro features! I want to bind the Right and Left Mouse Buttons, which the Editor doesn't allow.
I guess it's possible to abuse commands in the .pr0 that allow for this, but I have no idea of what to do to exploit this. I can only guess and I hoped someone knew.
For example seeing as the id for the other mouse buttons starts at 90003, I guessed LMB and RMB are 90001 and 90002, but I have no idea on the names and stuff...
Basically I'm guessing what I'd have to do to bind a macro to LMB and RMB, but I have no knowledge of what I'm required to do to make it actually work. As it stands now I'm just messing with the Syntax and corrupting the profile files into a state that the editor doesn't recognize.

uh... for example:

Code:



Code:


        [button=0x00090001 name='Left Mouse Button']
        [button=0x00090002 name='Right Mouse Button']

        [button=0x00090003 name='Scroll Button']
        [button=0x00090004 name='Back Button']
        [button=0x00090005 name='Forwards Button']
        [button=0x00090006 name='Button 1']
        [button=0x00090007 name='Button 2']
        [button=0x00090008 name='Button 3']

The first two entries are what I added, but I'm clueless here. It's the first time I'm messing with any macro mouse profiles or anything of the kind... later I added macros to those entries like the profile editor does automatically, but it does not work.


----------



## Myst-san

Well why not use Cyborg Auto-Profiler to load the modified profile and test it somewhere?

I don't get the "I want to bind the Right and Left Mouse Buttons" what is it that you want to bind, so I can test it.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suckershake*
> 
> Obviously I already did that.
> And I tried to edit the .pr0 with my notepad and tried to add macros for RMB and LMB, but whenever I do that, the profile editor can't open up the file anymore and returns an error.


kinda obvious it gets an error when you screwed with the .pr0 when its no longer in a valid format for the program to read it

left and right clicky arnt programmable along with the scroll wheel, not sure about 3rd party programs that remaps buttons though.


----------



## suckershake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> left and right clicky arnt programmable along with the scroll wheel, not sure about 3rd party programs that remaps buttons though.


Well, that makes sense, I guess. The point was to make some medium rate of fire semi automatic weapons shoot automatically instead of me smashing my mouse buttons to pieces. It's annoying when games have these weapons for no reason other than to make them require one click per shot compared to other weapons and nothing else.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suckershake*
> 
> Well, that makes sense, I guess. The point was to make some medium rate of fire semi automatic weapons shoot automatically instead of me smashing my mouse buttons to pieces. It's annoying when games have these weapons for no reason other than to make them require one click per shot compared to other weapons and nothing else.


Let me get this straight... You are complaining that game developers make you fire a semi-automatic weapon like a semi-automatic weapon instead of an automatic?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Let me get this straight... You are complaining that game developers make you fire a semi-automatic weapon like a semi-automatic weapon instead of an automatic?


some people are hold trigger, spray and pray players rather then tapping a full auto for accuracy and conserving ammo

ether way the best thing you can do is bind it to another button and get used to using it


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> 
> 
> it is slightly outward compared to other mmo 7...
> 
> what about the 2 actionlock buttons instead? is it normal that the pressing feedback is different between the two?


hmm i didnt know you can get the MMO in full black rather then with orange. i hated the orange.

i'd also noticed the thumb logo is different too


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> hmm i didnt know you can get the MMO in full black rather then with orange. i hated the orange.
> 
> i'd also noticed the thumb logo is different too


Thats the rebrand version with mad catz logo. The black one is with glossy plastic (magnet for dirt), the orange isn't


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> hmm i didnt know you can get the MMO in full black rather then with orange. i hated the orange.
> 
> i'd also noticed the thumb logo is different too


the thumb logo is different in the newer orange version too...which does not have the weight holder like the old one

black is definately more beautiful, if you like the glossy finish


----------



## TheReciever

They seem to come on all of them, my old one had the cyborg logo on it.

Though I dont mind since the cyborg logo was noticeable to the touch


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> Thats the rebrand version with mad catz logo. The black one is with glossy plastic (magnet for dirt), the orange isn't


but orange is too loud for my tastes, but i do like the rubbery matte finish
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> the thumb logo is different in the newer orange version too...which does not have the weight holder like the old one
> 
> black is definately more beautiful, if you like the glossy finish


weight holder? what the difference?


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> but orange is too loud for my tastes, but i do like the rubbery matte finish
> weight holder? what the difference?


There is a weight holder for the removed weights in the old package. So you don't loose yours.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> There is a weight holder for the removed weights in the old package. So you don't loose yours.


i got a orange MMO recently with the cyborg logo rather then the cat claw which did came with a weight holder. i'd assume this is the newer MMO


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> i got a orange MMO recently with the cyborg logo rather then the cat claw which did came with a weight holder. i'd assume this is the newer MMO


Not new, just rebrand with Mad Catz logo and change packeting, maybe newer revision. The package doesn't include the plastic case for the parts and weights .


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad i could help
> 
> @EddWar
> 
> mate you lazy ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just change region
> 
> http://store.gameshark.net/PC_and_Mac-Parts/425
> 
> also i have small hint for you guys. If you from European country you can try to contact with local distributor/service and ask them if they don't want to sell batteries from RMA units. They are probably destroying them anyway... and any money they can get back will make them happy ^^


Have not received batteries yet, been about a week I think.


----------



## FredgHar

Glad i could help

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Have not received batteries yet, been about a week I think.


wll i cant say when you will recieve them, never bought any since i was only using rat 7... so no batteries-no worries ^^


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> Thats the rebrand version with mad catz logo. The black one is with glossy plastic (magnet for dirt), the orange isn't
> 
> 
> 
> but orange is too loud for my tastes, but i do like the rubbery matte finish
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> the thumb logo is different in the newer orange version too...which does not have the weight holder like the old one
> 
> black is definately more beautiful, if you like the glossy finish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weight holder? what the difference?
Click to expand...

Same price but madcatz clawed back on features like the nice accessory box. Now you chuck the extra peices into the empty box the mouse came in ,,, like it were just cat litter


----------



## FredgHar

tbh that "nice" box were just lying in my closet for around 2 years unused.... after 2 years almost i replaced pinky .... really needed thing nice tho


----------



## cravinmild

Yes but its the little things that matter the most.


----------



## FredgHar

Depends... i know what you mean in general here. it's nice when manufacturer put something more than just what should be in box..but still those are only unnecessary accessories. And truth is production costs rose too much too keep same price after few years. So ask yourself if you prefer keeping same price with removing unnecessary thing that not all of us deem important or buy it on higher price ?


----------



## cravinmild

I agree but that said what was the cost to rebrand the entire mouse line to madcatz. Logos, box art, regristration, marketing and all the other things it cost to pull this product back under the madcatz branded umbrella. Those costs im sure have more to do with removal of features which helped in justifying this mouses extremly high price point


----------



## metal571

So I'm way behind on the whole Mad Catz thing. From what I remember, didn't Saitek own this line previously? Was that the difference? Sorry I know this is an awfully noob question and probably a joke to you guys. If you don't want to explain, point me to a thread or story about it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> Glad i could help
> wll i cant say when you will recieve them, never bought any since i was only using rat 7... so no batteries-no worries ^^


Yay, I just received my batteries. LOL, I thought it was 1 battery for $20, so I ordered two. Turns out it was two batteries for $20, so now I have four new batteries. Sweet.
I didn't have to deal with customs or brokerage or anything. Very nice.

I take back everything I said about Madcatz earlier in the thread (regarding the batteries never being available). However, this should have been done a couple of years ago, and I still think the batteries should be available from the store.

Hey, it seems like a pretty good idea to dump the accessory box to me. Sure, it was a nice addition, but when I bought my RAT 9 it was $200 cdn. Now I can pick one up for $159 cdn. If I could be saving $40 just by dumbing down the packaging, that's great.
It was like buying chocolates in a metal box, the box was worth more than the candy. Not quite the same here, but I really don't need a $40 metal box.

I need to find where I can purchase some feet/skates now. Madcatz doesn't sell them and mine are wearing out....


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Same price but madcatz clawed back on features like the nice accessory box. Now you chuck the extra peices into the empty box the mouse came in ,,, like it were just cat litter


which version is the one without the box(what logo)? is it the newer version? well atlest i got the one with the cyborg logo and it did came with the accessories box

i do like the premium feature of the mouse like how razer boxes them as they give you a sense of proud ownership but i do agree that the accessories are only used once and kept in the box until resold

that said this isnt a cheap mouse that i've bought as it was a huge gamble for me considering the reviews and knowing the users themselves as i could have gotten the razer oroborus that is just as customizable and a heck load of buttons with bonus wireless that uses AA batteries as i prefer wireless over wired. the only reason i got this mouse is because i couldnt get the razer bw ultimate stealth as it was out of stock


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> which version is the one without the box(what logo)? is it the newer version? well atlest i got the one with the cyborg logo and it did came with the accessories box
> 
> i do like the premium feature of the mouse like how razer boxes them as they give you a sense of proud ownership but i do agree that the accessories are only used once and kept in the box until resold
> 
> that said this isnt a cheap mouse that i've bought as it was a huge gamble for me considering the reviews and knowing the users themselves as i could have gotten the razer oroborus that is just as customizable and a heck load of buttons with bonus wireless that uses AA batteries as i prefer wireless over wired. the only reason i got this mouse is because i couldnt get the razer bw ultimate stealth as it was out of stock


@akromatic Do you even read my comments on the previous page about the box?


----------



## FredgHar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> So I'm way behind on the whole Mad Catz thing. From what I remember, didn't Saitek own this line previously? Was that the difference? Sorry I know this is an awfully noob question and probably a joke to you guys. If you don't want to explain, point me to a thread or story about it.


It's opposite - madcatz bought Saitek. And as Saitek it's doing simulator accesories still and those products doing pretty well.

"
I need to find where I can purchase some feet/skates now. Madcatz doesn't sell them and mine are wearing out...."

http://store.gameshark.net/PC_and_Mac-Parts/425

R.A.T. PTFE Feet - those are sliders


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> It's opposite - madcatz bought Saitek. And as Saitek it's doing simulator accesories still and those products doing pretty well.
> 
> "
> I need to find where I can purchase some feet/skates now. Madcatz doesn't sell them and mine are wearing out...."
> 
> http://store.gameshark.net/PC_and_Mac-Parts/425
> 
> R.A.T. PTFE Feet - those are sliders


But what about the thumb and pinky rest ? I don't see them.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> @akromatic Do you even read my comments on the previous page about the box?


still confused


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> still confused


Old version: Cyborg Branded with plastic case for parts.
New version: Mad Catz Branded, new box without plastic case for parts.(may be newer revision, less likely to fail then the first one).

Clear enough?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> Old version: Cyborg Branded with plastic case for parts.
> New version: Mad Catz Branded, new box without plastic case for parts.(may be newer revision, less likely to fail then the first one).
> 
> Clear enough?


i do now and thank god i got the old version with the box and all but why did you say the newer version is less likely to fail?


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> i do now and thank god i got the old version with the box and all but why did you say the newer version is less likely to fail?


Well I read a lot complains about R.A.T. failing at the beginning and so I assume that newer RAT will have the fixes. It is a standard procedure to work out the problems in the newer RATs, hence later revisions, so they won't loses money from RMA. A good indicator is the re branded version, because they wouldn't call back the old ones to re paint them.


----------



## nwstud31

I have the MMO 7 mouse and love it.....easily the best mouse I've used since my Logitech G5.

But I did have some tracking issues. At first I thought it was the mouse and returned it to Newegg for a replacement. Still had issues. I decided to try changing the mouse pad...first I got a Razer Vespula and I still had issues. Returned that and got the Roccat Alumic pad.....still had issues! At this point I was just going to return the mouse for a refund. I didn't want to but figured the laser they were using was faulty and as much as I loved the mouse, I wasn't going to put up with the intermittent tracking issues. As a last ditch effort to keep the mouse I grabbed my son's mouse pad....a XTrac Pro HS pad that he got from Newegg about 5 years ago. It worked! No more tracking issues! Been using it for a week now and the mouse has worked flawlessly. My only problem now is that I went to order one for myself and Newegg no longer carries it and Amazon doesn't have it either.....I guess its been discontinued.


----------



## FredgHar

PTE sensors dislikes (at least in my experience with rats) hard pads. Try cloth ones.


----------



## cravinmild

I can vouch for madcatz own STRIKE 7 cloth pad. Specially designed for their rat series. Not a single issue barring cookie crumbs and such. Its big very very big and 6mm thick. I used the vespula also and had issues.

I have my issues with the mouse but ill never knock its looks, button layout, or the ease it makes multi button games. Wish i could fully use it on my ps4.


----------



## FredgHar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> But what about the thumb and pinky rest ? I don't see them.


Well i''m not sure if i get you question right... if u go here:
http://store.gameshark.net/R.A.T._3_5_and_7_Pinkies/4991/425

u got all 3 pinkies same as in good old metal box

"I can vouch for madcatz own STRIKE 7 cloth pad. Specially designed for their rat series. Not a single issue barring cookie crumbs and such. Its big very very big and 6mm thick. I used the vespula also and had issues.

I have my issues with the mouse but ill never knock its looks, button layout, or the ease it makes multi button games. Wish i could fully use it on my ps4."

Strike pad? u mean GLIDE?


----------



## nwstud31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I can vouch for madcatz own STRIKE 7 cloth pad. Specially designed for their rat series. Not a single issue barring cookie crumbs and such. Its big very very big and 6mm thick. I used the vespula also and had issues.
> 
> I have my issues with the mouse but ill never knock its looks, button layout, or the ease it makes multi button games. Wish i could fully use it on my ps4.


Is it the G.L.I.D.E. 5 gaming surface? Because the only thing that I can find for Strike 7 is a keyboard.


----------



## FredgHar

Well he probably meant glide 7. HOWEVER... damn... i have to disagree.

I have tried 3 mouses(rat 7/9 and mmo 7) on this glide 7 pad(silicon one) and... its was most awful combination i ever used. Tracking was so bad after one hour i wanted to throw mouse from window... good i realized in time its pad that is to blame and switched back to my goliathus.

Also its whole silicone... so Teflon sliders on don't perform well.

Glide 3/5 might be good for it - its normal cloth in the end and should perform somehow on them. but as from me i strongly disagree using glide 7 with any PTE sensor. I know it hilarious since mad catz made both mouse and surface however that is truth... at least in my case. Also it's not only my imagination. On lan party i gave my rat 7 on this pad to 3 my friends to try out and all of them agreed with me. so awful..


----------



## cravinmild

Thats funny that we have such different impressions of the pad. Now the poster doesnt know what to think. I still stand by what i said though lol


----------



## metal571

In my experience PTEs work a LOT better with hard mats, because without CPI scaling (at least on my 3G Lachesis) when you click the mouse button at a high CPI setting, the mouse cursor moves up and to the left a lot more on cloth mats since they allow the mouse to "sink" more than a rigid surface.


----------



## FredgHar

Well... just said what experience i had. Anyway glide 7 is such exotic pad that i wont recommend it anyway. even if not for sensor issues, moving mouse on this pad don't feel nice...at least.

@metal571 - pte as it is in rats is quite inaccurate sensor. with lowering down mouse control with hard pad it's like arrow in a knee... just sayin.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> Well i''m not sure if i get you question right... if u go here:
> http://store.gameshark.net/R.A.T._3_5_and_7_Pinkies/4991/425
> 
> u got all 3 pinkies same as in good old metal box


No you didn't understand what i was asking. In the R.A.T. PTFE Feet I only see the feet for the main body shown and not for the thumb and pinkies feets


----------



## nwstud31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> Well... just said what experience i had. Anyway glide 7 is such exotic pad that i wont recommend it anyway. even if not for sensor issues, moving mouse on this pad don't feel nice...at least.
> 
> @metal571 - pte as it is in rats is quite inaccurate sensor. with lowering down mouse control with hard pad it's like arrow in a knee... just sayin.


Well, like I said, the pad I had no issues with was the Xtrac Pro HS and its a hard pad. I found a thinner version of it on Amazon so I guess I'll give that one a go.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> PTE sensors dislikes (at least in my experience with rats) hard pads. Try cloth ones.


which hard pad you are having issues with?

i've been using a razer exactmat and a razer goliath extended as well as a rzer kabuto. all track really well. i'm not using the speed side of my exactmat though


----------



## metal571

Seriously which hard pads are you having a problem with? My Lachesis was great on the MM400. Much better than cloth.


----------



## Blashyrkh

just for information, I've been using it for one month and a half on the G240 flawlessly

it's good if you want a good cloth mat with the consistency of a hard one...in fact it's 1mm thin and not spongy at all.


----------



## FredgHar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> which hard pad you are having issues with?
> 
> i've been using a razer exactmat and a razer goliath extended as well as a rzer kabuto. all track really well. i'm not using the speed side of my exactmat though


those u mentioned are not hard pads mate...(except exactMaxt a'ka old and better vespula)

i used it on SS 4HD if i recall correctly, vespula and manticore/destructor 2(on of them don't remember).

Also tried few unbranded ones "hybrids" - the typical office pad which u can find in many offices. Also on my office desk.

on all of them my sensor was losing track and cursor was going "hes own ways". As I mentioned earlier i tried 3 mouses and asked opinion other people. So it;s not my imagination

Quote:
Originally Posted by Myst-san View Post

No you didn't understand what i was asking. In the R.A.T. PTFE Feet I only see the feet for the main body shown and not for the thumb and pinkies feets

Oh... well...I don't know it's only my guess but i think those came with feet already... so my guess is that if you pinke feet got wear off u need to buy whole new one.... stupid but possible. You can try to write and ask support about this buy I'm pretty sure it will be as I said.


----------



## Jimbo Jet

Hello everyone, this is my first post here as a new MMO 7 owner - It's a glossy black little beauty.









I'm still getting used to it and have now disabled Windows 'Enhanced Pointer Precision' and used the mouse registry patch from the Cyborg/Madcatz website to remove any trace of acceleration. This seems to be the recommended thing to do but I'm now finding the mouse very strange to use having used acceleration sine my first Windows IR Explorer mouse in 1999. I realise I just need t give it time for my muscle memory to adapt but I'm struggling with what speed I should leave the Windows 'Pointer Speed' set to and wondered what other users use?

I've bought the mouse for CAD, 3DS Max and Photoshop work so accuracy around small points is important to me hence why I used enhanced pointer precision for so many years. But I'm struggling to find a compromise between my MMO7's DPI settings and the Windows inherent 'pointer speed' which allows me to easily navigate across the multiple monitors I use while also allowing me small detail accuracy.

Can other please advise what kind of settings I should be trying? I'm currently on 2000dpi and the 'pointer speed' set to about 35%.

Thanks


----------



## FredgHar

If you want best "natural" mouse accuracy and sensitivity u should set up pointer 6/11 - since it wont meddle into iput. Sensitivity in mouse you should set up in mouse directly trying to avoid system settings.


----------



## Avrion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbo Jet*
> 
> ... I'm still getting used to it and have now disabled Windows 'Enhanced Pointer Precision' and used the mouse registry patch from the Cyborg/Madcatz website ...
> 
> I've bought the mouse for CAD, 3DS Max and Photoshop ...
> 
> Thanks


Like FredgHar said, windows setting should be 6/11 and "enhanced mouse precision" off.
But I guess if you only bought the mouse for CAD-like programs, 1to1 mouse movement is not as important as it would be for games, anyway, here is a nice little program to adjust acceleration.
Read through it and you will see.
donewmouseaccel.blogspot.com


----------



## Jimbo Jet

Excellent, thank you both very much for your help. I've now set windows pointer speed to 6/11 (middle of the slider) and am now playing with the DPI to see what suits me. I think I may still need a small amount of enhanced pointer precision but I am starting to like the 1to1 movement after only 1 full day of use


----------



## FredgHar

Guys, in next couple of days i will get my hands on RAT TE(prob Wednesday). Any request as for testing besides standard synthetics with enotus?(i wont disassemble it!







)


----------



## Mergatroid

My vote for a hard pad too, although I have had cheap cloth pads work OK as well.
I'm using a Saitek Cyborg aluminum pad, and it works fine.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> My vote for a hard pad too, although I have had cheap cloth pads work OK as well.
> I'm using a Saitek Cyborg aluminum pad, and it works fine.


Is it easier to move the mouse on aluminum then cloth and how is the noise ?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> Is it easier to move the mouse on aluminum then cloth and how is the noise ?


It's about the same. My pad has two sides, a high res and low res side. The mouse glides a lot easier on the high res side, but I find I get better results on the low res side.

I can hear my mouse when I'm moving it, but not by much. I never noticed it before you asked.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> It's about the same. My pad has two sides, a high res and low res side. The mouse glides a lot easier on the high res side, but I find I get better results on the low res side.
> 
> I can hear my mouse when I'm moving it, but not by much. I never noticed it before you asked.


but do you have the old version with blu/red sides?

that should be aluminium in the middle, but the surfaces are made of plastic

the new GLIDE 9 should have the alum. surface


----------



## FredgHar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> Is it easier to move the mouse on aluminum then cloth and how is the noise ?


On such pad PTFE sliders will wear extreamly fast...

Btw just got my hands on RAT TE so expect results in evening GMT+0 time


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> On such pad PTFE sliders will wear extreamly fast...
> 
> Btw just got my hands on RAT TE so expect results in evening GMT+0 time


Can you add a photo of the package and whats inside?


----------



## FredgHar

Sure, Ill do synthetic tests also. Stay tuned till evening im still at work







(btw theres nothing inside beside mouse and flyer/sticker)

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
Okey, did some photos:


http://imgur.com/cjdMl


U can see there box compared to old RAT 7(just size comparison), also what is inside and some close up photos of mouse itself. I don't have proper camera only smartphone - sorry for that

As for tests, you can find in gallery Enotus screenshot(tried to did my best, but was doing test "for public" for first time...).

1. As for dynamic CPI - I spend around 10 min doing dots in Paint, and moving whole my pad width on 25 DPI sensitivity so in my logic even slightest change in cpi should be seen without problems. But i didn't saw any difference in dots positions and distance between them. If you really want i can make video of it but it will be boring one...

@@@ UPDATE @@@@
As someone pointed out i did that test wrong... on lowest DPI there is nothing lower to scale into. So i did test again. as start i tried 8200 max dpi but it was impossible on this DPI, so i did it on 4200 with LOD 0,7mm. I made "workstation" :


Below video, be warned tho- Even I'm not convinced into myself doing this. When Dumping ON I'm sure that scaling is working, when dumping off even tho there are not ideal and from time to time going differently i think it';s more my fault. Also after second day of using it i found this TE mouse likes my desk more than my pad..... well. I did test on pad anyway.





2. Z-axis issue.
This one is bit harder for me. It's not as it was in my old RAT 7, i could not move from one corner to another of screen by just lifting mouse, but cursor is jumping a bit more in comparison with my CM Havoc I'm normally using. Difference is not very big tho. Also due to specific RAT body shape it's pretty hard to lift it off and put down ideally... as you can see on one of my videos when i'm checking 0,2mm LOD(i did 2 test with max and lowest possible LOD) I could manage to lift it of and put down properly in the end of video, at beginning \I'm putting it on and of without care and "natural" when not paying attention how I'm doing it.








3. Software - In imgur gallery you have some screenshots. Interesting position is "sensor dumping"... no idea what it is and how it works but ill ask here and there. As for paint test i did two with sensor dumping on and off ... no big difference tbh.

if someone ask - i was using it on CM Storm Control-RX pad. Its cloth but made from Lycra with very tight and smooth wave. At home i have only that one. my old Goliathus is so weared off I wont test on it...

Conclusion.

To say anything about mouse i need to test it for some time as with any mouse out there. General feeling is better than with old RAT's (i was not using RAT 7 for some time tho, just my memory that might be corrupted by using so many mouses since then). But overall and on first sight it's performing better, its much lighter what i like (I'm not fan of heavy mice and weight systems- these are considered PR trash by me). It have no z-axis issue as other rat's have,however sensor is kind of jumping. I'm not fps player anymore but for test purposes ill install again quake live and play some games. This one I remember pretty good since it was nightmare for me to play it on rat 7, dropped playing QL just because mouse that time.
So, for whom RAT TE?
- Old RAT fans- I'll definitely recommend it, It's simply better, lighter and overall nicer. You wont find anything inside(no steel box), you cannot exchange parts of it like in rat 7/9, but you can adjust length as it was in rat 5/7/9. You cannot remove that whole thing tho(like in rat 7 and others). At least I was pulling it with force that wont broke it.
- for some1 who did not used it yet - try it u might be happy since it don't have any serious issues(at least at moment when I'm writing), but
- If you never used RAT's, or was using them and was extremely unhappy, RAT TE still might have things that will make you life harder. It's overall same shape loved by some hated by others. Z-axis issue is not present as it was, however while lifting mouse pointer is "jumping"(landing in same point tho).

If any questions then ask while I have mouse(I don't own it, so will pass mouse further later)


----------



## Blashyrkh

about the CPI scaling, isn't that damping sensor the ability to swith on or off that CPI scaling?

I think that's it, those videos where made with damping off or high?


----------



## akromatic

not sure if i understand the TE version.

feature wise it lacks compared to the 7, less buttons, no thumb scroll and customization


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> not sure if i understand the TE version.
> 
> feature wise it lacks compared to the 7, less buttons, no thumb scroll and customization


less buttons? they are the same exept the thumb scroller...

it's a RAT3 with the sniper button, the onboard memory , new customizable sensor and plastic base instead of aluminium (actually I don't know if the rat3 is made of aluminium).
it's made to be as light as possible compared to the other RATS


----------



## FredgHar

TE should give you basics, but at top grade - i understand it that way.

@Blashyrkh
Damping was turned off but is no difference in how pointer behave. I even check it again, and no difference in path length between points on 25 DPI, no matter how slow i move mouse.
So or I;m checking it wrong somehow or it's simply no cpi scaling


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> TE should give you basics, but at top grade - i understand it that way.
> 
> @Blashyrkh
> Damping was turned off but is no difference in how pointer behave. I even check it again, and no difference in path length between points on 25 DPI, no matter how slow i move mouse.
> So or I;m checking it wrong somehow or it's simply no cpi scaling


i don't understand, are you using 25dpi?

dpi scaling should be checked with high dpi setting, moving faster toward one point, and go back very slowly...to the same starting point on the mousepad
if the pointer is back where it started, there is no scaling or acceleration


----------



## metal571

You need to test CPI scaling with a very high CPI. The scaling causes the CPI to become lowered heavily so starting at a very low CPI means there is no lower number that it would scale to anyway.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> but do you have the old version with blu/red sides?
> 
> that should be aluminium in the middle, but the surfaces are made of plastic
> 
> the new GLIDE 9 should have the alum. surface


Yep, rough plastic coating with aluminum centre, but it's a "hard pad". One side has a fine surface (blue/black), and the other has a rough surface (red/black).


----------



## Myst-san

Well I like what they have done on the soft side. I would like to have M.M.O. v2 with those options, sensor upgrade and little ergonomics change.


----------



## Bradford1040

You know I have been on this site for years and never once did I notice this thread! I so want to join, I own a RAT 9 First gen and a M.M.O.7 White as well and love them and have gotten so used to them I can't for the life of me go back to any other mouse.

It think its even worse than the Mechanical keyboard feeling after using ether there is just no way back lol


----------



## FredgHar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> You need to test CPI scaling with a very high CPI. The scaling causes the CPI to become lowered heavily so starting at a very low CPI means there is no lower number that it would scale to anyway.


Uh... I see, it's logical i didnt think about it. Ill test it then again today. however how to test it then? on high DPI even if i move a tiny bit cursor moves a looot... any good idea?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwstud31*
> 
> I have the MMO 7 mouse and love it.....easily the best mouse I've used since my Logitech G5.
> 
> But I did have some tracking issues. At first I thought it was the mouse and returned it to Newegg for a replacement. Still had issues. I decided to try changing the mouse pad...first I got a Razer Vespula and I still had issues. Returned that and got the Roccat Alumic pad.....still had issues! At this point I was just going to return the mouse for a refund. I didn't want to but figured the laser they were using was faulty and as much as I loved the mouse, I wasn't going to put up with the intermittent tracking issues. As a last ditch effort to keep the mouse I grabbed my son's mouse pad....a XTrac Pro HS pad that he got from Newegg about 5 years ago. It worked! No more tracking issues! Been using it for a week now and the mouse has worked flawlessly. My only problem now is that I went to order one for myself and Newegg no longer carries it and Amazon doesn't have it either.....I guess its been discontinued.


The Razer Goliathus works very well with tracking I have tried each one of them so pick your preference of texture and enjoy as others have said the hard surfaces are hard to find one that works well with the Cyborg Rat & M.M.O.7. I have had luck with a few but always go back to the cloth ones as I seem to get more consistent results.


----------



## Blashyrkh

about the MMO7, today I noticed one thing...

the base of the mouse isn't perfectly plain...the right pad doesn't touch the desk, and if I put the pinkrest it doesn't touch the desk too.

I never noticed this because the mouse doesn't wobble when used, even during fast paced FPS gaming


----------



## FredgHar

well it got few elements, and its pretty hard to match all of them together perfectly. My rat 7 was not perfect as well but didn't have any problem with that.


----------



## cravinmild

Of the three mmo 7 ive owned none of the pinky rest actually touch the mat, i have had no issues with wobble either because of it.


----------



## FredgHar

Ok, about CPI test - you can find updated earlier post. I want to keep everything in one post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/826113/official-the-cyborg-r-a-t-and-m-m-o-owners-club/3380#post_22121947


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> Ok, about CPI test - you can find updated earlier post. I want to keep everything in one post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/826113/official-the-cyborg-r-a-t-and-m-m-o-owners-club/3380#post_22121947


Holy moly that is freaking cool. You can actually turn on or off CPI scaling. This is good news, now we have an actually usable PTE mouse. Now if all the stupid ADNS-9500 and 9800s could be replaced by this, that'd be nice.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blashyrkh*
> 
> about the MMO7, today I noticed one thing...
> 
> the base of the mouse isn't perfectly plain...the right pad doesn't touch the desk, and if I put the pinkrest it doesn't touch the desk too.
> 
> I never noticed this because the mouse doesn't wobble when used, even during fast paced FPS gaming


I knew that in advance. Don't know if it is on purpose, but my logic is it is made that way for less friction. Mine wobble from time to time when I shift the wight to the thumb.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> I knew that in advance. Don't know if it is on purpose, but my logic is it is made that way for less friction. Mine wobble from time to time when I shift the wight to the thumb.


I see...mine wobbles only if I press on the pinkyrest

Another thing that annoys me, but I managed to fix, is that the taller palmrest wobbles a lot...is quite unstable without the fix


----------



## akromatic

hmm mines wobble free with the pinky wing


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Holy moly that is freaking cool. You can actually turn on or off CPI scaling. This is good news, now we have an actually usable PTE mouse. *Now if all the stupid ADNS-9500 and 9800s could be replaced by this, that'd be nice*.


Blasphemy... Just blasphemy.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> Blasphemy... Just blasphemy.


LOL but no one likes dat inconsistent acceleration though


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> LOL but no one likes dat inconsistent acceleration though


I'd much rather deal with ~2%-5% random acceleration than the complete freakish nightmare that Philips is pawning off on people as a mouse sensor. Maybe this revision will buck the trend, but if it's anything like the last PTE, then they can keep it and I'll keep my ADNS sensors.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> I'd much rather deal with ~2%-5% random acceleration than the complete freakish nightmare that Philips is pawning off on people as a mouse sensor. Maybe this revision will buck the trend, but if it's anything like the last PTE, then they can keep it and I'll keep my ADNS sensors.


Ew









Yeah they need to fix reliability issues, that's a biggie. I haven't experienced that problem yet. Was that limited to just your RATs or did you have any Razer PTE mice that also failed after a few years? Curious.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> Ew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they need to fix reliability issues, that's a biggie. I haven't experienced that problem yet. Was that limited to just your RATs or did you have any Razer PTE mice that also failed after a few years? Curious.


My Razer Lachesis lost the X axis just like my RATs. My first Naga stopped registering all together. My first RAT7 lost the X-Axis. My second RAT7 was so sensitive that anytime I had a speck of dust on the mouse pad it would stop tracking all together. When I RMA'd the second RAT they sent me the revised mouse with the newer PTE. Honesly, I haven't had any issues with failure with that one. It's still a PTE, so it has more inherent flaws than I'm willing to put up with, but that's about it.


----------



## akromatic

hmm i get there is a Z axis issue where there is a significant lift off height and the pointer jumps around but thats also be cause as you lift your hand moves around. i dont lift my mouse ever so it doesnt bother me though

i dont get the random acceleration or X axis issues though, mine tracks well across any type of mouse mat i give it. but then again if it really does have acceleration i'd dont mind it and infact its a good thing, i can reach the corners of my screen faster without moving my mouse much


----------



## metal571

There's no acceleration on PTEs. That's their biggest strength as an alternative to opticals.


----------



## Megamario

Hello,
Excuse me but I do not read all 342 pages because I speak very little English.

I have a Rat 7 but a micro switch is malfunctioning.
Where please buy micro switch for this mouse?

thank you


----------



## cravinmild

$99 MMO 7 NCIX Sale Price

THIS IS A VERY GOOD DEAL ON THIS MOUSE.

http://www.ncix.com/detail/madcatz-cyborg-m-m-o-7-gaming-mouse-bb-81637-1070.htm


----------



## FredgHar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megamario*
> 
> Hello,
> Excuse me but I do not read all 342 pages because I speak very little English.
> 
> I have a Rat 7 but a micro switch is malfunctioning.
> Where please buy micro switch for this mouse?
> 
> thank you


In most cases you should just send it RMA for repeair.

If you have some knowledge in brazing and electronics you can try to replace it with any mouse switch - any that will fit ofc. You need to check it's dimension's and then look for example for omron micro-switches that will fit


----------



## cravinmild

Have a good soldering iron. Those dabs of solder are pin head sized. I tried working on mine once. What I thought looked like the tiniest speck of solder looked like a boulder when placed on the PCB


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megamario*
> 
> Hello,
> Excuse me but I do not read all 342 pages because I speak very little English.
> 
> I have a Rat 7 but a micro switch is malfunctioning.
> Where please buy micro switch for this mouse?
> 
> thank you


Could you upload a picture of the switch you are looking for?


----------



## darthjoe229

So I have a R.A.T. 7 and 9, and I love the feel of them, but I think they've both got wonky sensors. Is there any magic trick to this? I can click fine and use all of the buttons, but I'm lucky if the cursor on the screen moves at all in any direction. Sometimes it will move horizontally okay but not vertical, but usually I get little more than quivers. I miss my DPI!


----------



## FredgHar

if one of horizon/vertical is not working then RMA it

Use hard pads, it didnt worked for me with RAT 7 but so many people recomend it I might have benn simply unlucky.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> if one of horizon/vertical is not working then RMA it
> 
> Use hard pads, it didnt worked for me with RAT 7 but so many people recomend it I might have benn simply unlucky.


Pretty much this. Change the surfaces you're using the mouse on to see if that helps you at all. If not, the Philips Twin-Eye is VERY sensitive to a dirty mouse pad and a dirty lens. Use some alcohol and a q-tip to clean the sensor to see if that helps. Otherwise, you need to RMA. You can see in my post above that I've been through several PTE mice and a few of them have had this issue. The most problematic were the RAT series.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> So I have a R.A.T. 7 and 9, and I love the feel of them, but I think they've both got wonky sensors. Is there any magic trick to this? I can click fine and use all of the buttons, but I'm lucky if the cursor on the screen moves at all in any direction. Sometimes it will move horizontally okay but not vertical, but usually I get little more than quivers. I miss my DPI!


Take a q-tip, moisten the end with a touch of glass cleaner, stick it in the sensor hole and twirl it around. Work it good. Use the dry end to do the same thing. Try the mouse again, use a pad, preferably not black (some people seem to have problems with black surfaces). If you're convinced it's the mouse, you do have a two year warranty if you can find your proof of purchase.


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Try the mouse again, use a pad, preferably not black (some people seem to have problems with black surfaces).


You might be on to something, since i have a black Steelseries mousepad. I can definitely look into a new one, anybody have a recommendation?


----------



## danimanfx

Hello guys,

First.. I apologize for my fractured English!

1) I want to buy this mouse, but I am not planning on using it for games only. I work with CG software mainly (Maya, Photoshop, etc) and I am interested on one aspect, which is very important for me.
Can I program a mouse button to simulate the pressing of some series of keys, and keep on pressing them as long as i hold that button?
For example, I want that a button from mouse to simulate pressing ctrl+alt+shift, as long as it is held, so I can quickly just type any key, with my left hand, accessing the most complex shortcuts possibilities in no time!?

2) Is the middle click really steady?

3) I read many replies on various websites, with people complaining that the durability is a big problem with this mouse. How`s your experience?

PS: I tried to search answers on my 1st question, but I was not able to understand if it really can do that







. The rest is just asking for updated user experiences, if that`s possible

Thank you!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> You might be on to something, since i have a black Steelseries mousepad. I can definitely look into a new one, anybody have a recommendation?


The funny thing is, I have a black aluminum hard pad, and my RAT 9 works fine on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danimanfx*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> First.. I apologize for my fractured English!
> 
> 1) I want to buy this mouse, but I am not planning on using it for games only. I work with CG software mainly (Maya, Photoshop, etc) and I am interested on one aspect, which is very important for me.
> Can I program a mouse button to simulate the pressing of some series of keys, and keep on pressing them as long as i hold that button?
> For example, I want that a button from mouse to simulate pressing ctrl+alt+shift, as long as it is held, so I can quickly just type any key, with my left hand, accessing the most complex shortcuts possibilities in no time!?
> 
> 2) Is the middle click really steady?
> 
> 3) I read many replies on various websites, with people complaining that the durability is a big problem with this mouse. How`s your experience?
> 
> PS: I tried to search answers on my 1st question, but I was not able to understand if it really can do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The rest is just asking for updated user experiences, if that`s possible
> 
> Thank you!


Which mouse are you referring to? There are many different RAT mice. I have a RAT 9, and just the batteries have been getting to about half capacity now, but I've owned it for about three years. The buttons are as good as day 1. Not sure about the press-to-hold question you asked. I have never tried that myself.


----------



## danimanfx

@Mergatroid

Sorry, I forgot to mention that I want to buy MMO 7. I find it very interesting.

Can anyone please confirm that the press to hold is possible? I`m currently using a A4Tech, with a old version of Oscar software and it allows this type of simulation.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danimanfx*
> 
> @Mergatroid
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to mention that I want to buy MMO 7. I find it very interesting.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm that the press to hold is possible? I`m currently using a A4Tech, with a old version of Oscar software and it allows this type of simulation.


There is a option what to do on Press, Hold and Release.


----------



## Myst-san

Bad new everyone the 1 button on my MMO broke. I will probably send it back. The bad part is I don't see them having another Black/orange Mate MMO, only white.


----------



## cravinmild

Which button? I had get the white one also, weird how they have sales only for certain colors. If you want i can mix and match some of the orange/black mmo7 with the white mmo7 to see if there is a nice combo mixing the two


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Which button? I had get the white one also, weird how they have sales only for certain colors. If you want i can mix and match some of the orange/black mmo7 with the white mmo7 to see if there is a nice combo mixing the two


The 1 on the thumb rest. I just touch it lightly an it come off.


----------



## cravinmild

5 way hat switch? There is a few on the thumb side







You may just get away with a dab of glue


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> 5 way hat switch? There is a few on the thumb side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may just get away with a dab of glue


If you look carefully there are numbers on them. The left most one is number 1 and it can't be glued.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> You might be on to something, since i have a black Steelseries mousepad. I can definitely look into a new one, anybody have a recommendation?


I also have a Steelseries mousepad for my RAT 7. It will stop working every so often, probably once a week. I don't have any issues with my DeathAdder 2013 (does not have nearly as good of a feel as my RAT). Please keep us posted with what you decide to use. I've cleaned the mousepad and the sensor to no avail.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> 5 way hat switch? There is a few on the thumb side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may just get away with a dab of glue
> 
> 
> 
> If you look carefully there are numbers on them. The left most one is number 1 and it can't be glued.
Click to expand...

Here is the inards of that thumb rest area. You can see that those are independant switches. I am wondering if the plastic switch button has broken or the actual switch on the pcb has broken. Anyways theres the guide to get inside and have a look for yourself. Perhaps this will save you some time or money if you can indeed fix it

http://www.overclock.net/t/826113/official-the-cyborg-r-a-t-and-m-m-o-owners-club/3120_20#post_21570889


----------



## Myst-san

It is the plastic button. It broke on the down right side. Whenever I use the mouse, it will go sideways, exposing the switch on the psb. It's pretty much barely usable.


----------



## cravinmild

I see. Well that is too bad indeed.

Hope you get a steal on a new one. NCIX had them on for $90 awhile back but those sales are few and far between on this product


----------



## tigerASpect

I actually had the exact same breakage 3 months ago after about 1.5 years of use. It's not ideal, but my solution was to put some clear tape from the thumb rest over top of the button to keep it in the correct position. It's been working fine since.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> Ok, about CPI test - you can find updated earlier post. I want to keep everything in one post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/826113/official-the-cyborg-r-a-t-and-m-m-o-owners-club/3380#post_22121947


So this means that this laser mouse is useful for both high dpi and low dpi users?
Because it looks like there is no acceleration at high DPI, and combine that with a little CPI scaling (which is a sort of prediction right? similar to what they use on optical mice?) if you don't have a smooth surface may help circumvent small jittering from natural hand movement. You haven't tested if there is acceleration at lower DPI, but I think that is not as important anyway. You showed that you can turn off prediction, which is very useful for low DPI users.

How is the accuracy with dirt on the surface for this mouse? Mad Catz says this issue is fixed for this mouse. I remember people saying the mouse surface had to be cleaned scrupulously for it to work well.


----------



## FredgHar

In my country good review come up, ill translate a bit for you since it's in polish:
http://www.test-gear.pl/testy-i-recenzje/myszki/mad-catz-r-a-t-te/

Ill quote polish text and translate
1.So this means that this laser mouse is useful for both high dpi and low dpi users?
According to this review even with sensor dumping off there is still positive acceleration on level of avago 9500/9800 when 400-600 DPI. On higer DPI acceleration is consecutively higher so they don't recommend to play FPS games on dpi higher than 600. As for RTS for example the acceleratino does not bothered them and even was quite well recieved by them(also many players like acceleration in this type of games).
When I did test with sensor dumping OFF i didn't noticed acceleration nor cpi scaling, however it was impossible to test for me any higher than around 3k since I dont have proper bench to test it(margin of error was too big).
2. ...little CPI scaling (which is a sort of prediction right?...)
Well in according to my knowledge its made to reduce sensor moving when clicking for exemple(PTE are extreamly oversensitive compared to avago). So i dont think you can compare it to prediction.
As for prediction according to them there is "very little predicion". Not sure how to take it. When i tested it I didnt sense any prediction.
3. How is the accuracy with dirt on the surface for this mouse?
It's same as with all PTE mosues. They are very sensitive to surface changes so if there is dirt on it it will only increase unintentionall cursor movoment(if i can say it like that).
They recommend hard pads same as it was with other rats.

Conclusion is the rat TE according to them is simply better version of rat - yet still with some flaws. Anyway they are happy that a company is investing and improving PTE sensors and they might some day get their hands on flawless product


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> In my country good review come up, ill translate a bit for you since it's in polish:
> http://www.test-gear.pl/testy-i-recenzje/myszki/mad-catz-r-a-t-te/
> 
> Ill quote polish text and translate
> 1.So this means that this laser mouse is useful for both high dpi and low dpi users?
> According to this review even with sensor dumping off there is still positive acceleration on level of avago 9500/9800 when 400-600 DPI. On higer DPI acceleration is consecutively higher so they don't recommend to play FPS games on dpi higher than 600. As for RTS for example the acceleratino does not bothered them and even was quite well recieved by them(also many players like acceleration in this type of games).
> When I did test with sensor dumping OFF i didn't noticed acceleration nor cpi scaling, however it was impossible to test for me any higher than around 3k since I dont have proper bench to test it(margin of error was too big).
> 2. ...little CPI scaling (which is a sort of prediction right?...)
> Well in according to my knowledge its made to reduce sensor moving when clicking for exemple(PTE are extreamly oversensitive compared to avago). So i dont think you can compare it to prediction.
> As for prediction according to them there is "very little predicion". Not sure how to take it. When i tested it I didnt sense any prediction.
> 3. How is the accuracy with dirt on the surface for this mouse?
> It's same as with all PTE mosues. They are very sensitive to surface changes so if there is dirt on it it will only increase unintentionall cursor movoment(if i can say it like that).
> They recommend hard pads same as it was with other rats.
> 
> Conclusion is the rat TE according to them is simply better version of rat - yet still with some flaws. Anyway they are happy that a company is investing and improving PTE sensors and they might some day get their hands on flawless product


Thanks for the review. Pretty much what I expected. No big changes to the sensor. It's a RAT 3 with a newer revision PTE sensor that doesn't correct the issues of the previous PTE's, but does seem to lessen the impact of those flaws a bit.


----------



## metal571

Polskaaa


----------



## FredgHar

Well It improved even a lot in my opinion. Its no longer horrible... they need to tune it a bit. but if some1 likes rat's or never tried he might be interested in this one.

For example when I did my review it was whole lot better than rat 7 that I used to play on. It might be matter of how some1 perceive things... im not that sensitive it seems to such issues

@metal571

Hehe metal, are you fond of my country?


----------



## AmidMany

I noticed that they now put a rubber cover on the screw. But you can still adjust it and it's tight enough to stay where you set it. At least for me.
I'm talking a 2015 version. I went and bought a new one because my repair gave out and I couldn't repair it again. Th biggest difference between them is after around 8 months, It's worked flawlessly.


----------



## Flashheart

I've been trying to find the weights of the various RAT mice for the last few weeks without success. By weight I mean without extra weights and without cable.

I know what the white MMO7 weights because I have one, and I know what the TE edition weighs because it's a selling point.

Might be a good place to find what other Rats weigh.

I'll start then:

MMO7 = 144 grams
TE = 90 grams


----------



## Superplush

If you wouldn't mind me asking but I have a problem with the RMB on my R.A.T 7 Contagion. Basically the RMB would offer no resistance when resting your hand upon it, the slightest touch would 'click' the button.

Upon opening up the mouse I found that my alleged 'new' mouse ( As it was all boxed and supposedly factory sealed ) seems to have a broken micro switch ( I believe it's called ) essentially it looks like someone tried to open it with a pair of pliers and has dented it.

The major problem I have is that, even though it's under 2 year warrenty, I cannot remember where I got it from on the 'net.

Is there any help or advice I can get to try and fix it please? By the looks of it, might be doable. Although replacement parts would be better.


----------



## AmidMany

Well thats a pickle. How long after you started using it did this problem occur? It seems from your story that it's been some time since you bought it and therefore cannot remember. My first suggestion would be to thoroughly go through your email and see if you can find a record. Next I would go to all the sites I buy things from and check my purchase histories. If you do find it, contact the seller and explain your situation, as it sounds like you received a damaged item. If you have been using it as is and just got tired of the sensitivity issue and took it apart to investigate then you may have waited too long to exchange it. If you cannot get any further than what you state your current situation is, then your probably better off to buy a used mmo7 for parts. Maybe you could somehow remove a button and replace it. Finding a "part" would be very unlikely, as most these parts are ordered custom for specific parameters. As far as I know you can not purchase repair parts from Mad Catz but you could weigh the costs and send it in for repair.


----------



## Superplush

Thank you for your reply.

I did go through all my mails and commonly used stores. The mouse itself comes with a 2 yr warrenty and I couldn't remember where I got it from. The issue itself was that the RMB was offering no resistance what-so-ever, I bit the bullet and decided to open it to investigate as it was unlikely I would find out where I got it from. Upon thinking about it, Box.co.uk , which I've ordered several cases and componants from, has a blank order history on my account, even an e-mail to them has yeilded nothing so I suspect that's where it come from.

Anyway, I opened the mouse successfully, opened the right-hand click switch and found that the "foil" spring inside had slipped out of place and snapped. After an afternoon of trying to replace it with another spring from another mouse I resorted to just pulling the switch out and replacing the entire unit with another from a low-grade mouse and soldered it in.

The mouse now clicks fine and has resistance enough to rest my hand on it without mis-clicking. I feel it is, sadly, only a stop-gap measure.
At least it wasn't like the R.A.T 7 black I bought as a replacement, whithin 5 months of buying it the sensor died and the mouse wouldn't move. I feel I've been having bad luck with the R.A.T series, lovely looking and feeling mice but the internal build quality seems lacking IMHO.

Thank you again for helping me Amidmany


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Superplush*
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I did go through all my mails and commonly used stores. The mouse itself comes with a 2 yr warrenty and I couldn't remember where I got it from. The issue itself was that the RMB was offering no resistance what-so-ever, I bit the bullet and decided to open it to investigate as it was unlikely I would find out where I got it from. Upon thinking about it, Box.co.uk , which I've ordered several cases and componants from, has a blank order history on my account, even an e-mail to them has yeilded nothing so I suspect that's where it come from.
> 
> Anyway, I opened the mouse successfully, opened the right-hand click switch and found that the "foil" spring inside had slipped out of place and snapped. After an afternoon of trying to replace it with another spring from another mouse I resorted to just pulling the switch out and replacing the entire unit with another from a low-grade mouse and soldered it in.
> 
> The mouse now clicks fine and has resistance enough to rest my hand on it without mis-clicking. I feel it is, sadly, only a stop-gap measure.
> At least it wasn't like the R.A.T 7 black I bought as a replacement, whithin 5 months of buying it the sensor died and the mouse wouldn't move. I feel I've been having bad luck with the R.A.T series, lovely looking and feeling mice but the internal build quality seems lacking IMHO.
> 
> Thank you again for helping me Amidmany


All PTE mice have a short sensor life, just not RATs. So good luck lol


----------



## Fardy

Hey guys, created an account to ask this. Has anyone here modded their mouse? I'd like to change the LED color to blue and was just wondering if anyone has tried this before.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fardy*
> 
> Hey guys, created an account to ask this. Has anyone here modded their mouse? I'd like to change the LED color to blue and was just wondering if anyone has tried this before.


You can do that in the soft.


----------



## Fardy

In the soft? What is the soft?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Superplush*
> 
> If you wouldn't mind me asking but I have a problem with the RMB on my R.A.T 7 Contagion. Basically the RMB would offer no resistance when resting your hand upon it, the slightest touch would 'click' the button.
> 
> Upon opening up the mouse I found that my alleged 'new' mouse ( As it was all boxed and supposedly factory sealed ) seems to have a broken micro switch ( I believe it's called ) essentially it looks like someone tried to open it with a pair of pliers and has dented it.
> 
> The major problem I have is that, even though it's under 2 year warrenty, I cannot remember where I got it from on the 'net.
> 
> Is there any help or advice I can get to try and fix it please? By the looks of it, might be doable. Although replacement parts would be better.


You can always go to Mouser.com and match up the micro switch. If you can solder, it shouldn't be too hard to replace.

Never mind, it seems you already replaced the switch. Good job. If you decide to look for a better switch, mouser has a huge selection.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> All PTE mice have a short sensor life, just not RATs. So good luck lol


What? Where did you hear that? My mouse is in its third or fourth year and is still working fine.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You can always go to Mouser.com and match up the micro switch. If you can solder, it shouldn't be too hard to replace.
> 
> Never mind, it seems you already replaced the switch. Good job. If you decide to look for a better switch, mouser has a huge selection.
> What? Where did you hear that? My mouse is in its third or fourth year and is still working fine.


Ask DivineDark


----------



## Superplush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You can always go to Mouser.com and match up the micro switch. If you can solder, it shouldn't be too hard to replace.
> 
> Never mind, it seems you already replaced the switch. Good job. If you decide to look for a better switch, mouser has a huge selection.
> What? Where did you hear that? My mouse is in its third or fourth year and is still working fine.


Thank you for your help anyways Mergatroid









Still, my Copperhead is in it's ... *Thinks* 5th year and it still works without replacement, in-fact these R.A.T mice Iv'e had are the first two mice that've ever broken on me and they both did in under a year







It's the only reason I cite the poor build quality, it might've just been bad luck.


----------



## Mergatroid

^
I have also had a few bad RAT mice, but it's been for reasons other then the sensor (I assume you're talking about the laser?). I've seen a few laser mice going bad. Logitechs, Microsoft...and lots of optical mice have had bad sensors. I just don't think the over all number of bad sensors on the RATs would be any higher than any other type of mouse. It is exceptionally sensitive to contaminants though. I am constantly having to clean it. I had one that seemed to suffer from wifi connection problems. The first one I bought had a bad thumbwheel, but I just returned it the next day and got a new one.
They're not perfect by any means, but I don't think the sensors have been failing any more than the other parts (switches, wheels, receivers).
Whether or not you look at that as a good thing would depend on overall failure numbers. These seem to be extremely popular mice, so it wouldn't surprise me to see more people get defective units. From what I've heard over the years, consumer electronics have an average defect rate of about 6%.
I have had issues with quite a few Microsoft and Logitech mice over the years, mostly bad switches. I do the same as Superplush and just take a switch out of some other cheap mouse to replace the bad one.
Have you read about the twin eye laser having an unusual failure rate?

Edit:

The mouse I'm using is one of the original RAT 9 mice. It seems to have excellent build quality, it feels very solid to my hand and the switches all seem to work very well. I have heard a few people mention that they thought the new models didn't feel as nice as the older ones do, so it is possible they have a different quality than the one I'm using.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^
> I have also had a few bad RAT mice, but it's been for reasons other then the sensor (I assume you're talking about the laser?). I've seen a few laser mice going bad. Logitechs, Microsoft...and lots of optical mice have had bad sensors. I just don't think the over all number of bad sensors on the RATs would be any higher than any other type of mouse. It is exceptionally sensitive to contaminants though. I am constantly having to clean it. I had one that seemed to suffer from wifi connection problems. The first one I bought had a bad thumbwheel, but I just returned it the next day and got a new one.
> They're not perfect by any means, but I don't think the sensors have been failing any more than the other parts (switches, wheels, receivers).
> Whether or not you look at that as a good thing would depend on overall failure numbers. These seem to be extremely popular mice, so it wouldn't surprise me to see more people get defective units. From what I've heard over the years, consumer electronics have an average defect rate of about 6%.
> I have had issues with quite a few Microsoft and Logitech mice over the years, mostly bad switches. I do the same as Superplush and just take a switch out of some other cheap mouse to replace the bad one.
> Have you read about the twin eye laser having an unusual failure rate?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> The mouse I'm using is one of the original RAT 9 mice. It seems to have excellent build quality, it feels very solid to my hand and the switches all seem to work very well. I have heard a few people mention that they thought the new models didn't feel as nice as the older ones do, so it is possible they have a different quality than the one I'm using.


PTE != "laser." VCSEL is what most people call "laser" but PTE is a doppler effect sensor. Just clarifying that. I think the thing that breaks the most often in general on mice are their switches though.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fardy*
> 
> In the soft? What is the soft?


In the Mad Catz software for the mouse.


----------



## Fardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> In the Mad Catz software for the mouse.


Ah, mine isn't the MMO, is a standard RAT 3.


----------



## Kittencake

well my rat 5 packed it in ..all the other lights come on .. just doesn't track any more .. ***


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well my rat 5 packed it in ..all the other lights come on .. just doesn't track any more .. ***


PTE sensor death is extremely common.


----------



## Kittencake

so i see but i love these mice .. I swear is madcatz don't help me i'm gonna go ballistic


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> so i see but i love these mice .. I swear is madcatz don't help me i'm gonna go ballistic


Don't expect any help unless you're still under warranty.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> so i see but i love these mice .. I swear is madcatz don't help me i'm gonna go ballistic


I'm sorry, you might have said it somewhere else, but how old is your mouse?


----------



## Kittencake

just over a year


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> just over a year


Yeah... You might not get the result you're hoping for.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> just over a year


These mice have a two year warranty in Canada. I haven't seen any more sensor failures here being reported over other hardware, like buttons (which is the most common failure).


----------



## DivineDark

The PTE sensor is the most prone to fail sensor I've ever owned. I've said it a couple times before, but I've been through 4 or 5 PTE mice from Razer and Mad Catz and all but 1 have failed in the exact same fashion. They tend to lose one of the axis. From internet searches it seems to be more prevalent on Mad Catz mice than Razer, but my first two Naga's went out that way. I have one Naga left and I had my RAT 7 replaced twice. The newest one is holding strong.

The ADNS 9500 is the second most prone to fail of any sensor I've owned. One Roccat Kone (+) kicked off after a month and one Sensei was DOA.


----------



## Kittencake

thats sucks cause I really love the feel of these mice


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> thats sucks cause I really love the feel of these mice


Again, don't sweat it. I highly suggest going and giving the RAT 3 a try. It's the same frame (minus the metal) and your parts from your RAT 5 will swap over. It has a nice optical sensor and I really like mine.


----------



## Kittencake

I had the rat 3 before, I sent it in for rma and they sent me back a r.a.t 5


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I had the rat 3 before, I sent it in for rma and they sent me back a r.a.t 5


Ouch. I'd have sent it back with a note that just said "no thanks".


----------



## Kittencake

so the rat 3 is opitcal and not laser?


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> so the rat 3 is opitcal and not laser?


Yup. Uses a 3500DPI 3090.


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, you've had a lot of bad luck with your mice. We have two RATs and a Naga here that are a few years old, and although my first couple of RAT 9s were defective, it wasn't the sensor in either. My roommate's Naga is a couple of years old and without any issues.


----------



## FredgHar

Divine, not anymore avago. they used it in first batches, then switched to pte


----------



## Kittencake

well thats a disapointment , well today i'm getting a rat te edition .. so hopefully that will satisfy my need to have a rat


----------



## metal571

The TE is the closest you're going to get to a usable RAT, just make damn sure you disable that godawful dynamic CPI scaling


----------



## FredgHar

Yup. I did nice review of TE earlier u can check and compare and of course share you thoughts!


----------



## white

ok having a few issues with the mouse ... i have the contagion but when i am using it if gaming or general browsing the mouse tends to lock up and i can only move the mouse cursor up or down this lasts for 1 min or 2 min then it resets itself other than that i love the mouse ( ps have tried different usb ports and reloaded drivers ).... if anyone has had this issue or knows what is happening then please can i get some info


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white*
> 
> ok having a few issues with the mouse ... i have the contagion but when i am using it if gaming or general browsing the mouse tends to lock up and i can only move the mouse cursor up or down this lasts for 1 min or 2 min then it resets itself other than that i love the mouse ( ps have tried different usb ports and reloaded drivers ).... if anyone has had this issue or knows what is happening then please can i get some info


I have the original R.A.T. 7 and this has happened to me from time to time. The sensor is extremely sensitive to dust and will cause it problems like you're describing. I keep a can of air handy to blow off the sensor anytime this happens.


----------



## DivineDark

Yup. That's one of the negative characteristics of the PTE sensor. When I was using my Naga, I'd keep a bottle of alcohol and swabs on my desk so I could clean it. Thing is soooooo sensitive to any little thing on the pad or sensor.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white*
> 
> ok having a few issues with the mouse ... i have the contagion but when i am using it if gaming or general browsing the mouse tends to lock up and i can only move the mouse cursor up or down this lasts for 1 min or 2 min then it resets itself other than that i love the mouse ( ps have tried different usb ports and reloaded drivers ).... if anyone has had this issue or knows what is happening then please can i get some info


I have a RAT 9, and i've had this issue many times over the years. I keep a cotton swab on my desk, and whenever this issue pops up I just stick it in the laser aperture and twirl it around a few times. Also make sure no gunk is sticking around the aperture.


----------



## ACMH-K

First I'll introduce myself. ACMH-K here, just call me ACE.

I've owned my Matte R.A.T. 7 for about a year and a half.
I decided to retire it, or it decided to retire itslef. Radom disconnects and reconnects. It became really annoying after a while.

I decided to go with the White M.M.O. 7. I would have preferred the Matte M.M.O. 7 but the ones that were reasonably priced were all out of stock once I tried checking out at various places. I didn't even get to the checkout stage to see if they were in stock where they were priced at $230.00. I had commitment issues at that price.









Now that I have introduced myself and what I had/have I wanted to bear a question that is probably past beating a dead horse.
I just received my rat (I'm still calling it a rat because the M.M.O. 7 is closer to a rat than every other ordinary "mouse" on the market. Besides, there are people that use pointing devices called trackpads, trackballs and mice. Then you have the league or extraordinary users like us who use the Lamborghini of pointing devices called rats. I think we should just generalize a category of our own.







Can I get an Amen









I'm sure you are all like me and one of the first things you do with a R.A.T. is adjust it to your liking. I mean am I right?









So why the heck did Mad Catz change the hex bit to a star bit on the outward thumb adjustment? I saw a video showing that the R.A.T. rocks back and forth when the thumb assembly is extended out all the way, but can this really warrant the engineering department to use a screw with a different type of bit to prevent people from adjusting it. This is the only adjustment screw they changed. They even went as far as putting a rubber cover over the head of the screw. I've tried placing a star bit in but they obviously used a specialty star bit screw driver and I definitely won't go forcing anything. My standard interchangeable bit screwdriver is too big and bulky to get in there.

What has everyone else done to get past this? Am I the first to encounter this? Did they change any other part of the thumb assembly, so even if I find a way to remove the screw, I still won't be able to adjust it outward?

Thanks in advance and I look forward to being a part of this club.


----------



## RebelHell

You say it's a 'star bit'. I'm assuming you mean Torx? Do you have a picture you can share? That would help us identify the type of bit you would need and maybe where to get one.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> You say it's a 'star bit'. I'm assuming you mean Torx? Do you have a picture you can share? That would help us identify the type of bit you would need and maybe where to get one.


Please reread my post, and my questions, but you are right, my mistake, I didn't know the correct terminology for that type of bit so I just described what it looked like instead.


----------



## ACMH-K

Ok. So I took a Boat Load of pictures. I will Edit this post later to show you all my new rat once I sort through them all.




Spoiler: Glamour Shots of My Glossy White M.M.O. 7!














Spoiler: Thumb Assembly Outward Adjustment Dilemma!






Spoiler: Torx Bits



This is what I thought I would need initially. An ordinary Torx bit. It would have to go in at an angle.


If I were to say go in straight, the screw would have to be moved a few millimeters away from the thumb scroll.


To be able to get any torque on the screw I would need to put this bit into my interchangeable ratcheting screwdriver. Pushes it out even further away from the screw head.






Spoiler: Torx Screwdrivers I totally forgot I had!



I have 2 T15's, don't ask why but it's probably because I couldn't find the first one at some point in time, and 1 T10 screwdriver.


I tried the T10 but it was too big.






Spoiler: New Torx Screwdriver Set I bought today! :D



I looked online and found a set of 5 mini Torx, T5, 6, 7, 8 & 9 for $10.00 at Sears. I decided to check at True Value if they had anything because it's less than a mile away from my house. Low and behold they had a set 50% off for $15.20± with tax included
Pictured are Sizes T3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 15 & 20. I am the deal finder King. *Bows to the crowd*










What size is this trouble maker Torx screw you ask. Although T7 works, it is not a perfect/snug fit. The T8 is a hair too big, but if I push down hard enough it will turn. If you can find a T7.5 go with that but T7 worked for me with no problems.










Spoiler: Details Details Details!



Here is the rat with the rubber screw cover on, unadjusted.

Sorry for the poor lighting quality of this photo and the next couple, these were taken with my SLR and I only had time to get 9 shots in before the battery was gone. No time for changing the exposure or iso of the captures.

Thumb Assembly adjusted out.


Rubber Screw cover taken off.


Umm, Houston we have a problem...


this is a Torx screw and the included allen key does not work.


The T7 clears the thumb scroll wheel nicely.



Spoiler: After fully removing the screw there is some glue residue left on the threads of the screw and the threads of the hole. Not sure if this is their feeble attempt to void the warranty or if they just expect a little glue will magically keep people from removing the screw. You've been warned either way!







I decided to do a comparison of the R.A.T. 7 and the M.M.O. 7's swivel piece.
It looks like the R.A.T. has a little more clearance than the M.M.O has.
When I adjust the thumb rest outward on the M.M.O. the tip of the angle is what prevents the thumb assembly from swiveling out any further.


Whereas the R.A.T. 7 has a continuous curve to it, allowing it to swivel out further.


I tore off what appears to be a stabilizing bar from the R.A.T. 7 assembly in preparation of a part swap. Further inspection of each piece before taking apart the M.M.O will tell me if it can or cannot be done.














Spoiler: Finished Thumb Assembly Adjusted Outward!



And Ready To Pounce!











I may have to shoot a video and upload and or start a walkthrough thread on this. I have not seen any videos that explain all that I explained here.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Please reread my post, and my questions, but you are right, my mistake, I didn't know the correct terminology for that type of bit so I just described what it looked like instead.


I see now that you don't plan on messing with it. And I wasn't trying to be pedantic with the Torx comment, just trying to clarify. Perhaps it's a pentalobe? I saw one video where a user was able to adjust the thumb rest. He said it didn't move quite as much as the RAT 7 and guessed that they removed this feature due to the extra buttons on the thumb rest of the MMO. I agree with his guess. Perhaps they felt the extra connections required reduced the durability enough to warrant the change.

And maybe I'm doing something wrong but I can't see any pictures in your second post.


----------



## cravinmild

The change was to reduce production costs. Read it in a review when madcatz was asked about the change to the adjustable thumb rest. My first mmo7 i angled it but the two since then i just left alone


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> I see now that you don't plan on messing with it. And I wasn't trying to be pedantic with the Torx comment, just trying to clarify. Perhaps it's a pentalobe? I saw one video where a user was able to adjust the thumb rest. He said it didn't move quite as much as the RAT 7 and guessed that they removed this feature due to the extra buttons on the thumb rest of the MMO. I agree with his guess. Perhaps they felt the extra connections required reduced the durability enough to warrant the change.
> 
> And maybe I'm doing something wrong but I can't see any pictures in your second post.


I reread it a few times myself and I can see where you were coming from now.
I planned on not messing with it until I received a response about whether or not it was ok to do. My impatience got the best of me and I found a couple of Torx drivers at True Value. You were right the first time though, they are Torx screws. Pentalobe screws have kind of a semi-circle at each point of the star, whereas the Torx more or less have the semi circle in between each point of the star.

No you're not doing anything wrong, I was just formatting that post before I chose which pictures to keep. Check back later on today, I am getting ready to add the pictures now.









"Perhaps they felt the extra connections required reduced the durability"
The R.A.T. 7 and the M.M.O. 7 both have the same type of sleeve connector. The M.M.O. has more wires I'm sure, but they are all bundled within the same sleeve. Who knows, only Mad Catz knows.
Do you or does anybody else know if the M.M.O. had the option to adjust outward when Cyborg was at the helm or has the M.M.O. always been locked down like this? If it has always been like this, then I would have to agree with both you and the poster of the video you saw.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> The change was to reduce production costs. Read it in a review when madcatz was asked about the change to the adjustable thumb rest. My first mmo7 i angled it but the two since then i just left alone


The adjustment on the R.A.T. 7 I have does have 3 extra parts to it. There is a washer and 2 other pieces which are hard to explain but when the two mate it creates a lock when forced together by tightening the screw. Then there is the extra metal bar above the forward-backward adjustment screw which looks like it does nothing (I have a theory that it is a stabilizing bar for the thumb rest) but looks like it includes 2 or 3 parts itself.


----------



## Andrew A

Does this count?



Additionally, I'm looking for a mousepad to go with my R.A.T.7 and could use some advice over at my thread below.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1500389/mousepad-for-r-a-t-7-no-budget#post_22528215

Thanks!


----------



## King PWNinater

I'll be receiving my Gloss Red MMO 7 either tomorrow or Wednesday. What should I expect?


----------



## cravinmild

A red glossy mouse























Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## FredgHar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> The change was to reduce production costs. Read it in a review when madcatz was asked about the change to the adjustable thumb rest. My first mmo7 i angled it but the two since then i just left alone


can you provide link?


----------



## cravinmild

No. It was a few years ack when this mouse launched. More effort then I'm willing to put out- call them to confirm


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> No. It was a few years ack when this mouse launched. More effort then I'm willing to put out- call them to confirm


Yes I remember reading it too. It was in response to why the thumb rest can't be angle.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

So... I have encounted something that isn't really a problem, but an annoyance.

The little bar that holds the weights on the mouse is wiggly. It moves around, and causes the cap at the end of the rod to contact the bottom of the sliding part for length adjustment. Me and my significant other have different sized hands, so this is a problem. However, it does not rotate when I try to turn it by hand to tighten it.

Anyone have any idea how to fix this? Proper procedure for taking apart the mouse?

Also, the extra left and right scroll wheel seems to not want to stay on. The little wheel pretty much comes off.


----------



## ACMH-K

I think I kind of like the fact that the leds on my MMO go to sleep when I don't move it for a while.
Anyone else notice this nice little feature?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> So... I have encounted something that isn't really a problem, but an annoyance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The little bar that holds the weights on the mouse is wiggly. It moves around, and causes the cap at the end of the rod to contact the bottom of the sliding part for length adjustment. Me and my significant other have different sized hands, so this is a problem. However, it does not rotate when I try to turn it by hand to tighten it.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to fix this? Proper procedure for taking apart the mouse?
> 
> Also, the extra left and right scroll wheel seems to not want to stay on. The little wheel pretty much comes off.


No idea Cy4n1d3


----------



## King PWNinater

Does anyone want pictures of my Gloss Red MMO 7?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I ended up taking needle nose pliers, gripping the weight rod, and turning it to tighten. Seems to have worked.


----------



## Mergatroid

If any RAT 9 owners are interested, the batteries on the Madcatz website/store work great. They are a little tight fitting in the recharger/receiver, but they really last a long time. Glad I bought them.


----------



## pandamax2

My M.M.O 7
brought this back in 2012 and still works like charm...oh yeah except for the back button which stopped working a few months ago


----------



## HyperMatrix

I'm having tracking issues with this mouse. I had an old steelseries black hard mat that worked amazingly well with my previous logitech and microsoft mice. Figured I'd upgrade, so I bought one of the aluminum ones from Razer. Then I was told the tracking issues are due to the mouse pad surface being black, as these lenses don't work too well on black mats. I knew this to be at least somewhat accurate...I have a Rat7 that I bought for my dad a couple years ago, which does not track well on anything except on a white piece of paper. Anyhow...I went out of my way and bought yet another mouse pad. This time, I decided I'll buy the pad directly from...Mad Catz. I bought the Glide 9, which is their highest end pad. It's a nice pad. But I'm still having tracking issues. To describe the issue...the mouse movement sometimes hangs/slows down momentarily. I also thought that maybe it could be due to WiFi interference as I know during heavy downloads on my phone, it would affect the signal. So I switched all devices to the 5GHz band. Seeing no relief...I went to extremes. I turned off every single electronic device I had. I also turned off my router completely. The issue still exists.

I'm really upset. As the owner of one of the original 5600dpi Rat9's, an owner of the Strike7 keyboard, and now the 6400dpi rat9 and Glide9 mousepad...I'm not happy. I can't trust the mouse. And as much as I like the aesthetics and how comfortable it is in my hand...I can't be going for a headshot and have the mouse decide to half-track on the way. Not to mention the stupidity of the mouse at times randomly changing the sensitivity settings on its own...

Really disappointed, honestly. I want to like it. I really do. But it's just not reliable. I never had this issue with my old Microsoft Sidewinder x8 mouse.


----------



## Sim3k86

Few days ago (about 4) I wanted to write a few steps that could help you @HyperMatrix but before yesterday I've got the same problem on my RAT 9 :/

I don't know if that's the case, but recently I've installed Cyborg Auto-Profiler, which is changing profile and DPI depending on what application you have focus on.

HyperMatrix don't you maybe have compressed air which you could use on R.A.T laser?

Did anyone else had similar issues and could give some tips how to get rid of this problem?

Any info will be appreciated


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sim3k86*
> 
> Few days ago (about 4) I wanted to write a few steps that could help you @HyperMatrix but before yesterday I've got the same problem on my RAT 9 :/
> 
> I don't know if that's the case, but recently I've installed Cyborg Auto-Profiler, which is changing profile and DPI depending on what application you have focus on.
> 
> HyperMatrix don't you maybe have compressed air which you could use on R.A.T laser?
> 
> Did anyone else had similar issues and could give some tips how to get rid of this problem?
> 
> Any info will be appreciated


The DPI changing issue happens without any profiler software and happens during a single gaming session in one game without every tabbing out. It's a known issue. As for cleaning the lens, I have compressed air and I have cotton swabs next to me. I've been using RAT9 for 2.5 years now. Previously the 5600dpi model, and now the 6400dpi one that I got 2 weeks ago. I wish there were some solid concrete steps to help resolve the problem. I honestly thought buying the Glide9 mousepad would fix it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I'm having tracking issues with this mouse. I had an old steelseries black hard mat that worked amazingly well with my previous logitech and microsoft mice. Figured I'd upgrade, so I bought one of the aluminum ones from Razer. Then I was told the tracking issues are due to the mouse pad surface being black, as these lenses don't work too well on black mats. I knew this to be at least somewhat accurate...I have a Rat7 that I bought for my dad a couple years ago, which does not track well on anything except on a white piece of paper. Anyhow...I went out of my way and bought yet another mouse pad. This time, I decided I'll buy the pad directly from...Mad Catz. I bought the Glide 9, which is their highest end pad. It's a nice pad. But I'm still having tracking issues. To describe the issue...the mouse movement sometimes hangs/slows down momentarily. I also thought that maybe it could be due to WiFi interference as I know during heavy downloads on my phone, it would affect the signal. So I switched all devices to the 5GHz band. Seeing no relief...I went to extremes. I turned off every single electronic device I had. I also turned off my router completely. The issue still exists.
> 
> I'm really upset. As the owner of one of the original 5600dpi Rat9's, an owner of the Strike7 keyboard, and now the 6400dpi rat9 and Glide9 mousepad...I'm not happy. I can't trust the mouse. And as much as I like the aesthetics and how comfortable it is in my hand...I can't be going for a headshot and have the mouse decide to half-track on the way. Not to mention the stupidity of the mouse at times randomly changing the sensitivity settings on its own...
> 
> Really disappointed, honestly. I want to like it. I really do. But it's just not reliable. I never had this issue with my old Microsoft Sidewinder x8 mouse.


You sound like you are pretty experienced with these mice. I have the original RAT 9, and I was also having really bad tracking problems. They were intermittent and I tried all the steps you did. Finally, I took the mouse back and had it sent in for RMA. They sent me a replacement mouse that seems to work fine. I get the usual tracking issues when there's dust in the sensor, but I keep a q-tip on my desk all the time now, and whenever I have the problem I stick it in and twirl it around. It always fixes the problem for me. This did not work on my first mouse, which is why I believe it was having WiFi interference issues. Note, I'm using a black mat (the old aluminum Cyborg mat with the red picture on one side and the blue picture on the other side), and the mouse has actually been working really great for me over the last two years (knock wood).

I can be a bit of a jerk about these things sometimes, when I purchase something and I'm not happy about it, I will go to any lengths to get the fault corrected. A $150 + mouse shouldn't have issues like this. If I was you I would RMA it. If it's a "known issue", I would return it for my money back, or at least store credit. Personally, I think that any company selling a product with a "known issue" is ripping off their customers. Since I haven't experienced the fault myself, I shouldn't really comment on it, but I was willing to go to unusual lengths to get my original RAT 9 working as it should.

My first step would be Madcatz, then the place that sold it to me, and then if all else failed I would contact the manufacturer one more time before getting our government involved (we have something called Consumer Affairs Canada that will force companies to make good on their warranties, and if I can prove the item has a known defect they can fine the company and make them refund my money).

You keep the mouse clean, and have one of the companies mats. The only other thing I can suggest is testing it on another computer to confirm the fault is being caused by the mouse (I have seen some pretty strange USB faults with faulty controllers, poor drivers and other weird things that can affect anything plugged into the USB ports).

Trying to confirm that the mouse is 100% at fault can be a (female dog), but sometimes it's the only way to be sure. If you're just tired of the whole thing, and the time limit has not expired, just return it where you bought it.


----------



## rekt

Just created an account to join in on the club! I own a RAT 9. Got it about a year and a half ago. Unfortunately, the microswitch for the right mouse button stopped working last night right in the middle of a game. I opened it and discovered that the switch is shot. Anyone else have a problem with their microswitches and either RMA or fix it themselves?

Also, was interesting that the microswitches inside are NOT Omron, at least on mine, which makes me feel the quality may be subpar to other mice.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rekt*
> 
> Just created an account to join in on the club! I own a RAT 9. Got it about a year and a half ago. Unfortunately, the microswitch for the right mouse button stopped working last night right in the middle of a game. I opened it and discovered that the switch is shot. Anyone else have a problem with their microswitches and either RMA or fix it themselves?
> 
> Also, was interesting that the microswitches inside are NOT Omron, at least on mine, which makes me feel the quality may be subpar to other mice.


These mice have a two year warranty, so you can always RMA it. If you can't for some reason, you can get another switch either on-line or just snitch one out of another mouse. You'll need to be able to solder though.


----------



## Mojokiller76

Well in a month or so i will definetly going to buy the R.A.T. TE Edition mainly because the Omron Switches and the new optical Doppler that can be adjust to more surfaces and with this i could be able to tackle some problems common to RATs 5/7/9 MMO etc . Cuz the buttons will last a lot more cuz they are designed to last long periods of time and the sensor is adjustable to many surfaces...and of course due to my claw grip i need something light to lift off...
Is the perfect marriage and i hope it dont end up taking all my savings for nothing ...


----------



## metal571

Thankfully the TE lets you disable dynamic CPI scaling as well


----------



## rekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> These mice have a two year warranty, so you can always RMA it. If you can't for some reason, you can get another switch either on-line or just snitch one out of another mouse. You'll need to be able to solder though.


I unfortunately don't have the receipt since I got it as a gift. I will try replacing the the microswitch myself. Microswitch suggestions from anyone would be appreciated.


----------



## Mojokiller76

Omron Switches are the way to go but for example for the RAT TE Tournament Edition that is designed to last 5 years of intense use at lan parties you should try to find out what specific model they pick up for this particular mouse and see how much they cost because i have seen from 5 dollars up to 20 dollars so far...

Look out for Amazon (Omron mouse switches) but to be sure see if you can find the exact model used with the TE Edition.

Well i found them
http://www.amazon.com/OMRON-Micro-Switch-Microswitch-D2FC-F-7N/dp/B005NYGK16

Heres the proof that Japanese reviewers done opening the mouse to see the internals components used ...

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.4gamer.net%2Fgames%2F097%2FG009735%2F20140330001%2F

Model seen in the picture says Omron China D2FC-F-7N

Heres pdf saying rated at 5 millions operation.
http://www.z-saint.com/uploadfile/other/2012072806472924449641.pdf

There are others made in Japan so i dont know cuz the document clearly speaks of this model but the pdf comes from a Japanese Corporation could be they test this.
There are also Omron from Japan sold at Amazon but dont know which will last longer cuz the D2FC are one of their latest models ...is up to you.

These are the Japanese version
http://www.amazon.com/OMRON-D2F-F-Switch-Microswitch-Logitech/dp/B00HZBR4UG/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1407782605&sr=8-10&keywords=OMRON+MOUSE+SWITCHES

Personally i will go with the Japanese.


----------



## rekt

I was on Amazon last night and bought this 6 pack of Omrons. They're only rated at 5 million clicks but since it's my first time soldering I didn't wanna go crazy and spend three times as much on the 10 million click rated switches.


----------



## Sim3k86

Hi, @rekt

If you have Soldering Gun (and low experience), I wouldn't try soldering microswitches.. Guns get high temperatures and are not precise, you can damage PCB (Printed Circuit Board) of your mouse.

on contrary if you have Pencil style Iron, read/watch those:

Funny, but informative movie at top of page: https://learn.adafruit.com/adafruit-guide-excellent-soldering
More in-depth technical soldering guide (reading + video clips) http://www.aaroncake.net/electronics/solder.htm

BTW.
Does anyone know where one could buy Side Forward/Backward switches? Those plastics, not microswitches. Mine have broken. I had Mumble Push-To-Talk binded there, so they were used more than LMB or RMB


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rekt*
> 
> I was on Amazon last night and bought this 6 pack of Omrons. They're only rated at 5 million clicks but since it's my first time soldering I didn't wanna go crazy and spend three times as much on the 10 million click rated switches.


Hey, good job. Glad someone here know what switches were the best, although I have used cheap switches from cheap mice in the past and they have outlived the mouse.

Allow me to recommend that you also pick up a solder sucker.

You use the SS to remove the old solder after heating it up. Please be careful not to overheat or the trace could lift from the board. Also, I would recommend using a soldering iron made for electronics, and not some big beast that's used for automotive or something.

When you heat the solder, and use the SS, if the old solder doesn't all come out, apply more fresh solder and use the SS while maintaining heat on the solder joint. The fresh solder should get the old solder to melt.

If you prefer, you could use solder braid instead of the ss. This is braided copper wire, very fine, that will act sort of like a sponge when heated during contact with solder. Put the braid in contact with the old solder and heat. If it doesn't seem to be absorbing the old solder, put a little touch of fresh solder on it and it should start the wicking action of the braid.

Braid has its uses, but personally I prefer a ss.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## GendoIkari

I just got a MMO7, but after about two days of uptime, my machine beeps whenever I move the mouse, and I can't interact with any of the windows. Does anyone know if this is a known issue and if there is a fix?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GendoIkari*
> 
> I just got a MMO7, but after about two days of uptime, my machine beeps whenever I move the mouse, and I can't interact with any of the windows. Does anyone know if this is a known issue and if there is a fix?


Try a different USB port. Plug it into a laptop if you can just for a test. It sounds to me like a defective board in the mouse.
If it works fine in the laptop or in another computer, you might have driver issues, or even a faulty USB controller.

When I first bought my RAT 9, the mouse would just stop working sometimes when I swapped the battery. The only way to get it working again was to unplug the receiver and plug it back in. When I did my next Windows 7 reinstall, that issue disappeared. This is why I suggest trying it on another computer before returning it.


----------



## Mojokiller76

There´s a new version available from Mad Catz that you can preorder ...
Mad Catz MMO TE Edition ...
http://madcatz.com/te-range-august-12/

Seems larger than the R.A.T. TE version


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. I must have posted in and subscribed to the wrong thread. I could have sworn this was the [Official] The Cyborg R.A.T. and M.M.O Owners Club. I better scroll to the top and recheck, please hold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's the thread I thought it was *"[Official] The Cyborg R.A.T. and M.M.O Owners Club"*
> 
> 
> 
> Something still doesn't seem quite right here though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone else help me with this dilemma?


I have had the exact same dilemma in this very thread in the past, but I didn't bring it up because I didn't want some other user to start crying.
Some people just don't seem to understand that RAT owners like their RAT, and that yes, this is the RAT owner's club.
I mean, I purchased and returned the original Mamba because it sucked, but I didn't hang out in the Mamba thread telling people that. I'm sure those people who liked it did so despite the fact it sucked.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> "but I didn't bring it up because I didn't want some other user to start crying."


Tough, Tell them to deal with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> "Some people just don't seem to understand that RAT owners like their RAT, and that yes, this is the RAT owner's club."
> "I didn't hang out in the Mamba thread telling people that."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have had the exact same dilemma in this very thread in the past, I mean, I purchased and returned the original Mamba because it sucked, but I'm sure those people who liked it did so despite the fact it sucked.


If people want to bash the R.A.T.'s create a thread to do so and have all your buddies gather around the fire and tell your ghost stories, don't do it in this one. I think I may flag his post *flagged both of his posts for product bashing, there is no need for it here.
*
It's just the era we live in. It's inevitable that trolling is going to happen. Flagging them is what will help get rid of it. I believe it's even against OCN rules iirc.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Tough, Tell them to deal with it.
> If people want to bash the R.A.T.'s create a thread to do so and have all your buddies gather around the fire and tell your ghost stories, don't do it in this one. I think I may flag his post *flagged both of his posts for product bashing, there is no need for it here.
> *
> It's just the era we live in. It's inevitable that trolling is going to happen. Flagging them is what will help get rid of it. I believe it's even against OCN rules iirc.


Maybe I should have used a smiley face, as I was just joking, as I'm sure TK421 was likely just joking as well. No need to take it so seriously.
It's sure not the first time I've seen people enter a thread to diss the subject of the thread (most notably the AIO Water Cooler threads).

That's OK, we're mostly big boys, we can take it.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Maybe I should have used a smiley face, as I was just joking, as I'm sure TK421 was likely just joking as well. No need to take it so seriously.
> It's sure not the first time I've seen people enter a thread to diss the subject of the thread (most notably the AIO Water Cooler threads).
> 
> That's OK, we're mostly big boys, we can take it.


I knew you were joking, while still getting a point across, about not going into the Mamba thread and spreading hatred there.

I meant if they want to cry about it, I would respond,
"I know its tough for you, but deal with it. This thread is for people who enjoy and want this type of mouse. If you don't have something nice to say about Mad Catz and their products, take your comments elsewhere."
TK421 intentionally came to this thread to troll, he has only posted twice to date, both suggesting that someone get rid of there R.A.T. Therefore I do not see his comments as a jokes.


----------



## Ban13

Is the Cyborg G.L.I.D.E. 9 discontinued or something? Nobody seems to sell it any more, at least I can't find a single place where it's available. I'm just thinking about getting the Razor Scarab instead. Any other suggestions?

Happy M.M.O. 7 btw, had one for over 9 months and it's the best mouse I've ever used. Absolutely love the customizability, the thumb wheel and the many superbly placed buttons. I don't actually play MMO's, just FPS and all those buttons are actually extremely handy. Not all of them for all the games, but some of them for some of games, where as if I had any other mouse out there I just couldn't do what I can now.


----------



## cravinmild

ya the mmo7 is the most amazing mouse to come out EVER. Got mine for D3 as my fingers dont like to kb that game. Almost every button press for D3 was programed to my mouse

WHOS BASHING THE RAT you know they are heavy enough to beat a man to death with right JJ


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> I knew you were joking, while still getting a point across, about not going into the Mamba thread and spreading hatred there.
> 
> I meant if they want to cry about it, I would respond,
> "I know its tough for you, but deal with it. This thread is for people who enjoy and want this type of mouse. If you don't have something nice to say about Mad Catz and their products, take your comments elsewhere."
> TK421 intentionally came to this thread to troll, he has only posted twice to date, both suggesting that someone get rid of there R.A.T. Therefore I do not see his comments as a jokes.


Well, we can always get him back with a good raspberry....or even better, a good poke (so to speak)...


----------



## nleksan

Anyone had problems with random USB disconnects, or rather, the mouse instantly freezing but ONLY coming back if unplugging/plugging back in the USB? Note: when freezing, there is NO "USB disconnect ding" or any other sound.

Also, it SEEMS to ALMOST always happen when using the scroll wheel.

RAT3

(I have cleaned it extremely well, multiple times, sensor is not obstructed AT ALL, doesn't matter what USB port it's plugged into - currently it's in the back, top-most row, right-most port of my RIVE)


----------



## cravinmild

I get random USB port fails but it's with the entire bank od USB ports not just mouse. I read its too much draw from the usb. I have to unplug everything and restart the pc then plug it all in again. Good for a few more weeks


----------



## Panther Al

Have a 3+ year old RAT7 that does that every once in a while on my Mac: the others I have on windows machines are all working fine, so I wonder if its not a case of the mouse but the machine they are plugged into?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Anyone had problems with random USB disconnects, or rather, the mouse instantly freezing but ONLY coming back if unplugging/plugging back in the USB? Note: when freezing, there is NO "USB disconnect ding" or any other sound.
> 
> Also, it SEEMS to ALMOST always happen when using the scroll wheel.
> 
> RAT3
> 
> (I have cleaned it extremely well, multiple times, sensor is not obstructed AT ALL, doesn't matter what USB port it's plugged into - currently it's in the back, top-most row, right-most port of my RIVE)


I had that exact same problem when I first bought my RAT 9, and the only way I could solve it was to reinstall Windows. I hope you find a better solution.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I get random USB port fails but it's with the entire bank od USB ports not just mouse. I read its too much draw from the usb....


This might have been the demise of my R.A.T. 7

It makes me start to wonder if there has ever been a mouse that needed an external power source (excluding wireless mice and the like which run on rechargeables) & if MadCatz will need to go this route. I'm curious if they've ever experimented with this in the R&D stages on any of their pointers.

I realize all of this is just speculation at this point but with all the boards, switches and LEDs these mice have, it sounds like stability issues might derive from this.
M.O.U.S. 9 owners: Do any of you have issues with intermittent disconnects.

I am unfamiliar with specific peripheral power draws by way of USB. Can someone please shed some light on the subject?

Does a keyboard get the same voltage (amps, watts or whatever the standard unit of measure would be) that a mouse would.
To me it seems that a keyboard would require more voltage than a mouse because of 100+ keys, along with the anti-ghosting rollover function. I know that sometimes keyboards are in need of that extra voltage and watts when they start adding backlighting and such. In the end you have to plug in the extra USB cable provided or draw from the wall.


Spoiler: Some may already know this, but I did not. :o



I'm not sure if this is standard for mice, but I just tested my M.M.O. 7 and it has anti-ghosting rollover too.



I guess what I am trying to say is maybe R.A.T.s and M.M.O.s need a little extra voltage to power the extra features.


Spoiler: Off Topic But Relative:



When overclocking a CPU, lets say +1.0 Ghz (to get it to perform more tasks), if it is still receiving stock voltage and it's unstable, what do you do? Increase the voltage. Know fact.



So, we are asking our mice to perform more tasks but with the same amount of voltage as a regular 2 button mouse. It just doesn't make sense to me.
I am officially rambling, please feel free to shoosh me.


----------



## jshika

I own new rat7, old rat7(tore apart into pieces), rat3 black, rat7 red
rat7's PTE sensor is soooooooo crap for gaming. rat3's optical sensor is way better, and it fits perfectly to my hands better than any mice Ive tried


----------



## White Wind

I'm sooo very much interested in getting a MMO7 myself, on paper it has all it needs to seduce me. But one third of what I read about it is about malfunctions, pieces/buttons that break, and MadCatz support being picky and slow when it comes to honor a warranty. Really worrying, but damn that's THE mouse I want x)

Is it so bad ? ..I guess there wouldn't be so much people complaining if there really weren't manufacturing defects in the MMO7 mice.
Or do you think there's an update on the way that would make the MMO7 a less weakly build mouse ?


----------



## Panther Al

I haven't a single issue with mine. Had it a while now, about a year, and not a single problem.


----------



## White Wind

That's good to hear. Well anyway, I'm still getting it.. and I want it red ! I've heard that the glossy red/black ones were less easy on the hand ( less grip, more sweat.. ) but hey that's the one I really like.
+ my STRIKE 5, and I'm damn set

I still have two questions
I'll be on a 4K display.. 6400dpi at max will be fine ? ..I guess it'd be okay, but I can't judge from myself ( never had even just HD, nor a mouse with high dpi )
and
for the MMO7 I've read that some types of mats are advised, and then others... I've got a Corsair MM600, large, black, made of aluminum, it is two-sided : one smooth for better control, one thicker for more sliding.
Do you think I'll be okay with that mat ?


----------



## cravinmild

Have the glossy red mmo7 and the original launch version and the madcatz version and the textures never made any noticeable difference to me. I use the glide soft mat and other than crumbs left on the mat I've never had issues with tracking.

Go show on picking one up, really like mine.


----------



## White Wind

Yes will do







thanks for the feedback

Hey guys are you aware that another MMO has just come out just a little while ago ??
The MMO TE
20 programmable buttons instead of 15, but the layout is different.
8200dpi.
Light weight.
Still customisable.

Now the choice gets harder for me.. will investigate a bit to try and choose

Edit : pre-orders only for now
and seems the thumb wheel has vanished
that red and black one


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wind*
> 
> That's good to hear. Well anyway, I'm still getting it.. and I want it red ! I've heard that the glossy red/black ones were less easy on the hand ( less grip, more sweat.. ) but hey that's the one I really like.
> + my STRIKE 5, and I'm damn set
> 
> I still have two questions
> I'll be on a 4K display.. 6400dpi at max will be fine ? ..I guess it'd be okay, but I can't judge from myself ( never had even just HD, nor a mouse with high dpi )
> and
> for the MMO7 I've read that some types of mats are advised, and then others... I've got a Corsair MM600, large, black, made of aluminum, it is two-sided : one smooth for better control, one thicker for more sliding.
> Do you think I'll be okay with that mat ?


I'm using a Saitek Cyborg aluminum mouse pad, and it has a rough texture on one side and a very fine texture on the reverse side. It's a noticeable difference when you flip it over and try the opposite side. I have settled on the lower res, rough texture.


----------



## White Wind

I'll try that out.
The new MMO TE has a _"8200 DPI Laser Doppler sensor that automatically detects the gaming surface it's on and then makes game-critical adjustments. Optimized for virtually any surface - even black gaming surfaces. Practically immune to ambient light and dust, enhanced sensor tracking"_, as MadCatz say. That could mean an improvement over the MMO7 and better tracking.

The thumb buttons layout seemed really interesting on the MMO7... don't know what to think about the one of the TE.
And I hope it's good for a claw-grip.
Maybe I'll wait and see if a MMO7 v2 comes out.

Anyway, I'll be waiting for the first-buyers opinions and the reviews to come out.


----------



## cronvell

Hi,
Could you please tell me if you know what is the serial number or name of the sensor in a R.A.T.? Or do you know where could I purchase one from?
Thank you!
Kind Regards,


----------



## klover

I'm thnking to get a Rat 7 (latest edition which has PLN2033 sensor, instead of PLN2032). Anyone with the new version of Rat 7 can give me some thoughts? Have Mad Catz fixed the problems with the unreliable sensor, as well as the bad coating that wears off after few months of usage? Thanks for any help and sorry for my English


----------



## Panther Al

I have the older (3 years ago) Rat 7 and MMO, and the third is one I picked up for work a couple of months ago. I hav't seen any issues with it yet, but then its a work machine, not a gaming rig, so that might play a part.


----------



## Mojokiller76

At last my RAT TE arrived today to my house in Perú....
Tomorrow maybe i will upload some pics ...
It feels and looks so pleasent that is almost like Art, who ever came out with this design thks....i love it.
Performance wise having previously a Razer Salmosa last gen i could say this one is far more precise due to DPI small adjustmens ...for the moment i have it at 1,675 combine mode.
My surface is a Razer eXactMat with black aluminum surface ( and speed mode) so i set it at 0.2mm and low dampering level... still testing but the precision is very good. Weight is ok since the Salmosa is super light too.
Amazon offered at 50 bucks and with delivery payment 73 dollars Total.
At the end i leave the high to 0.35mm and dampering to low. Best result 4 me so far.


----------



## Maximillion

How does the sensor in the R.A.T.3 compare to other 3090 mice? I heard it's tracking is much lower than others (1.5-2.5m?). I've never tried one of these mice and it's the only one I'm interested in as it's the only one with an optical sensor.


----------



## Mojokiller76

I have had the Salmosa with a great optical sensor (infrared) 3g before and i could say that this mouse surpasses the optical in the precision department (way more headshots than before without the precision button that my thumb can not reach cuz is very short) but just disable the dampering and i finished my tunning leaving it at 0.2mm high. The weight is light to the limit i tolerate but the Salmosa is even lighter, it feels like 75 grams when comparing it, i dont know the Salmosa real weight but definetly lighter than the RAT.


----------



## Maximillion

Thanks for the reply, but I was asking about the R.A.T. 3, not the T.E.

That being said, the T.E. looks amazing (I really like how light it apparently is and the super low LOD is a low-sens player's dream) but the sensor is highly suspect.


----------



## metal571

Why is the sensor suspect? It's a PTE, and if you play low sens FPS it's fine if you ask me. You can also turn off CPI scaling for the first time ever. It's toggleable in the driver.


----------



## Maximillion

Well like I said in the other thread I heard a lot of rumors about z-axis issues but it seems that may be untrue. I think I might go ahead and order one to test it out myself, never used any R.A.T. before.


----------



## Mojokiller76

z-axis is the "lift-off option" that this new PTE lanser sensor is all about you can adjust the height where the mouse stops tracking, in my case cuz i have a metallic aluminum surface i leave it at 0.2mm and its ok feels like the infrared from the Salmosa.
Then i got more precision by setting the DPI to 1625 = y-axis and 1650 = x-axis non combine mode obviously.
Dampering off.

Some results with this test ...

[img=http://s27.postimg.org/ntyw3xiv3/RAT_TE_Results.jpg]


----------



## Maximillion

Sounds intriguing. I actually did end up ordering one of the T.E.'s. I'll post my thoughts about the mouse overall when it arrives.


----------



## Mojokiller76

Well i find out why this mouse was in rare ocassions moving a little bit ...it was the windows mouse settings ...obviously dont select the Enhance pointer precision option and leave only at level four of ten how fast the pointer should move. Then change in the mouse settings the DPI value to gain speed but without losing precision ..i end up leave it at 1750 Y-axiss and 1850 X-axiss just in case anyone wants the mouse stop moving by itself... the cable can cause this sometimes so i would recommend some antitangle cable hardware for the mouse if you cant get it firmly enough secure.


----------



## Maximillion

mini review time...

Okay, got this mouse today (R.A.T. TE, glossy black) and was able to test/play around with it for a bit. I must say, I'm thoroughly impressed. First off, what other users and reviewers say is true, these mice don't look comfortable but they feel great in the hand. Hard to describe, but somehow it just works. I like the fact that the palm-rest is adjustable. It's not the most robust feature but having the option is a plus.

The main thing I was worried about was the sensor and I have no reported issues in my limited trials thus far. No z-axis, drift, or inconsistent left vs right tracking (all things I'd heard about prior) Coming from an FK1 the low LOD wasn't as mind-blowing as it's be for another buyer but within it's own right the TE's _super_ low LOD is ridiculous. Stuff like this should be an industry standard sooner rather than later.

The real beauty of this mouse is the weight. It's listed as 90 grams but feels more like 80 to me (probably because of the way it's distributed). If you're a fan of having the lightest mouse possible this should definitely be on your radar. This is one of the lightest mice available that has side-buttons afaik.

Now as far as the quality goes, this isn't a uniform-bodied tank such as the Kone XTD or something. To be completely honest it's built like something you'd find on the shelf of a toy store next to action figures. Still, I see why they went with the materials they did because (outside of saving money) it's obvious that's responsible for the super low weight. If doesn't feel "cheap" just somewhat "empty" like the G100s. The scroll wheel takes about the same amount of force to turn as the FK1 but the middle click is a bit easier to depress.

The sniper button is small and out of the way, no problems there. The mouse is comfortable in fingertip and claw grip. It also works quite well in palm for me with the rest fully extended (once again, great feature). Software seems to have a cool drag-n-drop style of editing button functions but I didn't dabble in that too much yet. I used this mouse briefly on my Manticor, G-TF rough and QCK heavy. Solid performance on all at 800 dpi.

Left and right clicks are quite snappy and responsive. Low travel, easy to spam, but not so much play in them they'll be accidentally clicked. Can't really compare the feel to any other mouse I have atm but they feel quite refreshing especially since I'm fairly used to huanos at this point. Side buttons are placed perfectly. I can just roll my thumb over them when I need to access them. The mouse is great for low sens (which I kinda figured from a physical/dimensional standpoint), easy to lift and swipe, glides well on all surfaces I tested and the thumb rest is quite comfortable.

To sum it up, great first impressions. Definitely glad I decided to try this one out (thanks guys). Gonna use it plenty the next week or so to determine if it's worth keeping in the arsenal.

here's a quick enotus test. this was on the G-TF rough:


----------



## metal571

I guess the only real issue is that it is limited in PCS relative to other mice out there right now, and artificially too. Otherwise this would be the first truly viable PTE mouse I've ever seen.


----------



## Mojokiller76

Im glad you like it man you sould put some pics of the mouse against the others you have to see its dimensions.
The matte black is cool specially the blueish kind of color looks superb better than any pic i have seen before in websites.


----------



## akromatic

is there a mouse pad suggestion for the mmo7?

im starting to experience infrequent but highly frustrating axis lockups


----------



## Mojokiller76

This is the best results so far that i can achieve ...

[img=http://s28.postimg.org/6h6aeozbh/Mejor_Resultado_en_Test_y_Valores_de_Calibraci_n.jpg]
subir gif


----------



## Mojokiller76

I change again the Z-axiss distance from 0.2mm to 0.35mm and it works well too but i got this time perfect results from the test.


----------



## Torongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mojokiller76*
> 
> I change again the Z-axiss distance from 0.2mm to 0.35mm and it works well too but i got this time perfect results from the test.


Actually, to receive the most accurate results, you need to:
1)switch to 800\1600 DPI
2)set windows pointer speed to 6\11
3)use MouseTester
4)and maybe set LOD to the maximum one.

Then you are ready to pick some great results. Or not, 'cause IIRC max speed is locked at ~3.2 m/s


----------



## Mojokiller76

Nope i dont agree with your statements ...

First, when you choose to accelerate the mouse speed with the software the hardware becomes imprecise like the mouse moving by itself due to the software cuz is not as precise as the hardware acceleration way. To better use the hardware and its limits i notice that reducing the software and changing the hardware speed with the mouse (increasing the dpi values) all the weird problems were gone with mouse (no longer moving by itself) cuz windows pointer speed is bad.

Second, the software tool is not locked cuz when i enabled all the software acceleration with windows i manage to get 6m/s of speed which is the double and its insane but your movements with your mouse pad have to be ultra fast too.

Third, i have before other results following the enotus software recomendations but once again windows pointer speed introduce problems with this kind of laser and i prefer the hardware doing their job rather than the software cuz this is when you really are using the laser potencial and not to its limits but what can achieve by its own in terms of accuracy.

LOD is pointless cuz if i set the value to its highest it will never lose track of the mouse and since the mouse test requires for tracking pourposes to stay in contact with the surface at all the time.Only affects if i choose 0.2mm cuz from 0.35mm seems avoiding losing the track of the mouse with this mouse pad.

Finally is best that you dont just move the mouse in vertical or horizontal way, is best if you move it in a diagonal way so it can track both axiss at the same time x and y.

I find the mouse tester program but only a zip and i dont know how to run the program cuz i dont see any exe anywhere.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mojokiller76*
> 
> Nope i dont agree with your statements ...
> 
> First, when you choose to accelerate the mouse speed with the software the hardware becomes imprecise like the mouse moving by itself due to the software cuz is not as precise as the hardware acceleration way. To better use the hardware and its limits i notice that reducing the software and changing the hardware speed with the mouse (increasing the dpi values) all the weird problems were gone with mouse (no longer moving by itself) cuz windows pointer speed is bad.
> 
> Second, the software tool is not locked cuz when i enabled all the software acceleration with windows i manage to get 6m/s of speed which is the double and its insane but your movements with your mouse pad have to be ultra fast too.
> 
> Third, i have before other results following the enotus software recomendations but once again windows pointer speed introduce problems with this kind of laser and i prefer the hardware doing their job rather than the software cuz this is when you really are using the laser potencial and not to its limits but what can achieve by its own in terms of accuracy.
> 
> LOD is pointless cuz if i set the value to its highest it will never lose track of the mouse and since the mouse test requires for tracking pourposes to stay in contact with the surface at all the time.Only affects if i choose 0.2mm cuz from 0.35mm seems avoiding losing the track of the mouse with this mouse pad.
> 
> Finally is best that you dont just move the mouse in vertical or horizontal way, is best if you move it in a diagonal way so it can track both axiss at the same time x and y.
> 
> I find the mouse tester program but only a zip and i dont know how to run the program cuz i dont see any exe anywhere.


I might be reading you wrong, but you do know that Window Pointer Speed of 6/11 is default 1:1 movement. Right? Reducing it below 6/11 induces your OS to start modifying your mouse input at a software level to slow the cursor. Ultimately, in game, this doesn't matter if the games you're playing use raw input, but still. Anything below or above 6/11 is not 1:1. On an 11 point scale, 6 is the middle.


----------



## Mojokiller76

Well anything above that settings in my image is taking precision in my case when i surf the web or play videogames dont know why but even a 6/11 my mouse suddenly moves by itself so i will stay like this since my games are better and confirmed by the software too. Buggy software or whatever the reason this works perfect in my case.


----------



## MarQue98

What's happening people,
Yesterday i became part of the club, because my mmo 7 arrived








After adjusting it to fit my liking, i plugged that badboy into the pc, downloaded drivers and software and wanted to start programming those awesome macro's.
And that's when i discovered it didn't work all that well. I mostly play LoL, so i wanted to map the abilities to the 5d button, but that didn't work. here's what i tried:
In the mmo 7 software, I simply selected the up-button on the 5d, create a new macro (i also tried "create a new keypress", and advanced macro's) and simply pressed "1" on my keyboard. then i pressed left-button on the 5d, and assigned "2", and so on and so forth. Once everything was ok, i went in-game, finding that none of those macro's worked. I went to settings, keybindings, items, pressed the remapping option, so you get the "press the button you want to map this function to"-popup. I pressed the 5D button, nothing happened, so i tried all the other buttons, which gave the same result (except for the main mouse buttons of course).
So that's where i'm at now. I've looked up on the internet, but except for 3 videos in deutch, french, and danish (i speak neither of those), i didn't find anything, so i guess this is not MadCatz fault and the problem lies with me.

I hope someone has an idea of what i'm doing wrong. If you need more info of what i mean or what i've tried, don't hesitate to ask, i'd welcome any help








Thanks in advance guys, i hope i can be as proud of my mouse as you all are with your support









p.s. I've also tried the pre-made profiles, which also don't work :/


----------



## akromatic

you need to save and activate your profile for it to work.

there is a learning curve to programming the buttons and its not as intuitive as others but once you get used to it the mouse is great.

only issue is that the sensor is absolute junk, its incompatible with alot of mouse pads and it occasionally (more like periodically though not at a fixed interval but frequent enough that its annoying) axis lock or some form of smoothing that makes you draw stairs when you go diagonal

im still trying to find my unicorn mousepad that this mouse could track flawlessly and consistently on


----------



## MarQue98

I already tried that :/

I also found that when i try to map a button that does work, like the mouse wheel click, to something else, it doesn't work anymore, so it's not the case of faulty hardware.
I've read about it being tricky once before, but i mean, what can go wrong? i press a button I want to use, i press for example "m", then press the green checkmark, give the bind a name, and then save and activate the profile. Shouldn't be too hard right?

It's kinda funny how our problems are switched around. i can use this mouse on my wooden keyboard tray, with no coating, no mousepad, just wood, and you can use your extra buttons without a problem. ^^

anyways thanks for the reply


----------



## Torongo

Have you tried to reflash firmware to older\newer? That should help


----------



## MarQue98

yeah i've been looking for older driver/cyborg software versions, but i cannot find them.. :/
right now i have the newest version, which i already re-installed once


----------



## MarQue98

FIXED!
i don't know what the problem was, so i'll tell you what i did.
i found out that there was an old receiver for a Bluetooth mouse in one of my rear usb ports, so i shut off my pc, took out all of the i/o i didn't need, and turned the pc back on.
then i uninstalled the cyborg software, and re-installed the driver, which then gave me a popup with "this driver isn't correctly installed, do you want to install it again?"
so i did, then i downloaded and re-installed the cyborg software, and now it works just fine









i can't say what the solution was, so there's nobody to honor, and so therefor i want to thank you all for the comments,
thanks









let the key-binding begin..


----------



## Mojokiller76

Well i manage to change the surface of my mouse pad to the opposite side called "Control" and this are the results ...



Certainly more "speed" was measured by the software but even though the test cant show how well it feels compared to the Speed Surface i can assure you this surface has improve the precision a lot since at the beginning i was trying to use this kind of surface but cuz it was a brand new mouse bottom it was still too new to have a better response, now that it has been "polish it" due to more use i can finally get it sliding properly and also very comfy indeed making it far better than before.

Mouse Pad Razer eXactMat


----------



## tougeattack

Signed up just to write my review. I have had my MMO7 for 2 years now and it was GREAT at first, it started showing it's ass about 8 months ago. My vertical wheel will only work half decent if I scroll up and down fast and violently before I need it, my horizontal scroll wheel has been "sticky" since I got it, the first few clicks are very sluggish feeling, once you do it a few times it works fine. I recently have been having issues with moving it about and the cursor will stop and my PC will have a unplugged and replugged hardware notification, I can be in game and it will happen in the heat of the moment, it can happen with the mouse sitting still as well. When this happens it will reset my profile to the default which is my internet navigation profile, this obviously is terrible when you are in a heated gunfight in CSGO or battle in DOTA2. Some of the buttons are starting to wear out a good bit as well, they won't register and I have to hit them a few times. I will say that this is a great mouse when it works properly, I love the layout and how easy it is to use in ANY game, it does great in Battlefield, CS, DOTA, Chivalry, WOW(obviously beastly fuctions), Starcraft II and so many more.

Main reason I signed up to the sight is to help you guys who are having mouse pad issues. I just recently purchased a new Mionix Sargas mouse pad and the MMO7 loves it, it made my accuracy improve in all the FPS games I play, I would definitely recommend it if you are using a RAT mouse. I purchased mine from amazon and I'm very happy with the product and how well it works with my mouse.

Probably gonna piss some of you off but I am going to be switching to the G502 Logitech, it should be here in a few days, I am looking forward to how precise the sensor is but I am a bit uneasy about the switch as I have gotten used to the amazing layout of the MMO7. Hope this helps some of you guys.


----------



## Evi10ne

I've seen countless people replacing their left/right mouse buttons, and the smaller side buttons, and there are tons of places to order and get part numbers. But the switch I need to replace is the middle mouse wheel button.

I can't find it anywhere. Ive read its made by YSA and Huango, but I can't source this switch anywhere. There are no part numbers on my particular switch. I'm about to order another mouse over a $1.00 switch









Anyone here have a part number or know where I can order this one switch?


----------



## Mergatroid

So a buddy of mine moved in this weekend. At the time I didn't have a LAN cable quite long enough, so he used WIFI on his laptop. Immediately my RAT 9 started acting up just like the first one did.
I was having tracking issues on my first RAT. It got so bad that I had the merchant I purchased it from RMA it for me. The second one I got started having the same problem. I had tried everything. Constant cleaning and changing the frequency on my router did nothing.
So, on the advice of my merchant, I took the mouse to work and tried it for a few weeks. It worked perfectly, without a single problem.
When I brought it back home, it continued working perfectly up until last Friday. Just the occasional cleaning of the laser was required.
So, on Friday I just could not get it to work properly. On Saturday, I bought a longer LAN cable and we shut off his WIFI on his laptop. The RAT 9 is working perfectly again.
When I mentioned to madcats that I though it was WIFI interference, they told me that this is something they tested extensively before putting this mouse out to market.
Now I know for sure that WIFI can cause problems with this mouse. I even have the mouse and receiver only about a foot away from each other.
Oh well, at least I know for sure now.


----------



## Mojokiller76

Well this applies to many devices right now and your wireless mouse...today i stop having Internet suddenly and after many tries and reboots from my PC and the modem, i finally decided to disconnect the charging pod of my wireless phone and voila my Internet came back ...seems the 2.4 GHz band from my phone was making some interference with the wirells antenna from my modem ... in other words the spectrum is interfering one with another, hell i have even heard some radio communications in the speakers of my neighbor, the Logitech X-530 model and hearing: copy copy that, the cargo is shiping now .. and the guy with the radio was outside his house XD. Electromagnetic spectrum annoying one another happens a lot. Thats why some new wireless mouses / mice comes with the 5.0 Ghz band.


----------



## Spork13

I have a RAT7 Contagion.
Took a bit of getting used to, but now that my hand is used to it I really like it.
Even starting to get the hang of making and using profiles for it.









One thing though - the scroll wheel seems "slower" than my old mouse (G 500).
It's fine for gaming, but tiresome for reading long threads on the internets.
Is there any way to adjust the speed of scroll, like you can the DPI of the laser?
If not the primary scroll wheel, how about the thumb scroll wheel?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I have a RAT7 Contagion.
> Took a bit of getting used to, but now that my hand is used to it I really like it.
> Even starting to get the hang of making and using profiles for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing though - the scroll wheel seems "slower" than my old mouse (G 500).
> It's fine for gaming, but tiresome for reading long threads on the internets.
> Is there any way to adjust the speed of scroll, like you can the DPI of the laser?
> If not the primary scroll wheel, how about the thumb scroll wheel?


Not sure about the scroll wheel, but I had set up my default profile to use the side arrow keys for the thumb wheel. I suppose that, instead of a single push of an arrow key, you could make a marco that uses multiple pushes of an arrow key, that should speed up side scrolling.


----------



## Spork13

Thanks mergatroid - but I use them as forward and back buttons.
Just have to scroll faster I guess, or get used to pushing down the scroll button and doing it that way.
TBH, getting more used to it already.


----------



## Spork13

/facepalm.
Overcomplicating things, as I often do.
Windows has a setting for this...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Thanks mergatroid - but I use them as forward and back buttons.
> Just have to scroll faster I guess, or get used to pushing down the scroll button and doing it that way.
> TBH, getting more used to it already.


I wasn't referring to the side buttons on the mouse. There are four arrow keys on the keyboard (the cursor keys). You can map the thumb wheel to use the left and right arrow keys for side scrolling. If it's not fast enough, then map the wheel to use two presses of the side arrow keys. If it's still not fast enough, you can map it to use three presses of the side arrow keys, and so on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> /facepalm.
> Overcomplicating things, as I often do.
> Windows has a setting for this...


Never mind......


----------



## Spork13

Thanks mate, now I (finally) understand what you meant, and I have dual speed scroll wheels.


----------



## Mergatroid

A couple of months ago I purchased new batteries for my RAT 9 from the Madcatz store website. The batteries work great. No issues. Well, one minor little issue is that they fit a little more tightly than the original batteries did, so it takes two hands to insert and remove them from the charger.
I was looking for new RAT feet because mine are wearing out. I had a hard time finding them, but I did locate them on the same website. They say they are compatible with all RAT mice, but if you look at the picture it doesn't show feet for the original RATs. One of the side feet shown in the website picture is just a tiny little square foot instead of the large rectangular foot my RAT 9 has, and it doesn't show any foot for the thumb rest at all.
If you look at the picture, although the foot for the thumb rest is shown, it is not darkened down like the other feet on the mouse are.

Just to make sure 100% before ordering the feet, I started a ticket and got a response from "Michelle". After explaining the above to her, and asking if the kit comes with the thumb rest foot and the longer side foot, this is the response I got:

"Thank you for contacting Mad Catz. I will gladly answer your question. The R.A.T. feet are compatible for all R.A.T. mice. "

In other words, she said the exact same thing it says on the website, and did not answer my question at all.

So, I ordered them anyway because it's better than nothing even without the side feet, but I'm actually betting the kit comes with all versions of the feet. I would have felt better if she had of said "We checked one of the kits and it: Comes with all of the feet, or it doesn't include the longer feet."

Really, how difficult would it have been to actually check and be a little more verbose in her response?

I hope I get what I need. If not, I can always email her back and rub her nose in it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Well, this looks like a double post, but actually it isn't.

Here are a few pictures for people thinking about purchasing the RAT foot kit from Madcatz.

Their kit isn't bad, but the one side foot is the wrong size for the older RAT 9:







As you can see in the last picture, the foot they give you for the left side is actually too small for this mouse. They have two feet for that side of the mouse, the longer one and a small square one for newer RATs. I am going to put both on that side.

I hope Madcatz corrects this issue. I just can't see the smaller foot being better than the one that came on the mouse.

After using the new feet, it does feel much better as one would expect it should. I can see why they wear out though. They are a very soft material, not the hard plastic you see on some mice. I find myself wishing I had of bought three or four kits for use in the future.

My buttons and laser are still working like new.


----------



## Freezesucker

Hi,

Two questions, first, what are the maximum dimensions of the RAT 7? I tried searching this thread but there were no answers.
Second, how does it feel in terms of cursor response compared to a razer death adder? (I've got the 2013 model, looking for a slightly bigger mouse though).


----------



## Panther Al

12cm north to south, 11.1cm east to west with the pinky rest wing installed how I have mine set up. Max extensions in all directions is 12.8, 11.1cm. Hieght with the textured palm rest is about 4cm.


----------



## warlord kentax

I've got a RAT 7 5600 dpi version. It's worked pretty well considering how much wear and tear I put it through, but the thing just keeps deteriorating. First the left mouse button started double and triple clicking when I was only clicking once. After that the forward thumb button, of the 2 thumb buttons, started to fail. It doesn't make a 'click' any more when it is pressed, but still registers the key stroke so it's only a minor annoyance. But the final nail in the coffin of this mouse is that the scroll wheel. It is hyper sensitive, just being bumped slightly when clicking the other buttons forces it to scroll and when I scroll it intentionally it will scroll the direction I intended and then scroll back again. This mouse just keeps getting worse and worse. When it did work, it was one of the best mice I've ever had, but I'm not sure that I'll ever get a new one of the same make. Next time, I think I'll go with a different brand.

I have a background process that runs on my computer to cancel out the double and triple clicking, but I have yet to figure out a work around for the scroll wheel issue.

If you have the same problem with clicking, you may want to try the same work around using autohotkey http://www.autohotkey.com/board/topic/119134-need-to-prevent-extra-clicks-and-scrolls/


----------



## jminternelia

OK I am about to give up, so is anyone able to help?

I cannot, for the life of me, ascertain just how to assign volume up and down controls to the thumb scroll wheel! I have tried everything in the mad cats profile editor. I even tried auto hotkey, and I managed to get THUMB ANTICLOCKWISE to turn the volume down but THUMB CLOCKWISE wont turn volume up. I am sure this is far simpler than I am making it. Any advice would be AWESOME!

Thanks.


----------



## Mojokiller76

What mouse do you have maybe theres a new version of the RAT software. I have RAT TE.


----------



## Spork13

Never even thought of mapping the thumb wheel for volume.
Might I suggest, if you were willing to spend that kind of $ on a mouse, you ought to get a decent headphone amp / DAC as well (Have a look on Massdrop).
Not only will this give you a dedicated volume knob, but a big improvement in sound quality as well.


----------



## soxy

Hi, got a mmo te about a month ago, all good except the scroll wheel was a bit urm, rough, as though it was catching on something, but all worked fine.... until a few days ago. Now when I scroll down the page will leap back up randomly, extremely annoying and being in Australia rma is not fun, so any ideas how to fix it, its set on windows mouse settings to scroll 5 lines.

Thanks

Edit, gotten worse, hardly scrolls at all now, I assume this isnt a mouse you can open up and give a clean, sigh.

EDIT 2: WOOT!!!! Tried a return to amazon, not only are they sending a replacement out on monday, they said I can keep the old one! Very very happy with them, assuming the replacement is new and works


----------



## jminternelia

r.a.t. 9


----------



## jminternelia

i have a volume knob that came with my creative sound card. I have used autohotkey to create keyboard shortcuts that i then bound to the thumbscroll via r.a.t. software. But this is not ideal, as autohotkey is blacklisted by punkbuster.


----------



## Myst-san

Have you looked at the new R.A.T. PRO X at CES.



I has 3 swappable sensors, scroll wheels and feets. I only wish there will be M.M.O. variant since I have some problems with mine. Manly the sensor stopping and the scroll being jerky.


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Sweet. Too bad it has a wire.


----------



## Kittencake

anyone wanting to get rid of their R.A.T?


----------



## warpunk

Windows 7 64-bit

Okay so I purchased this product used off of ebay some time back, I'd say roughly a year and a half ago. For the first seven to eight months the mouse worked flawlessly and I totally fell in love with it until eventually the cursor ceased to move.

Unplugging the mouse and replugging it would make it work for a short amount of time (30 mins or so) but then would become unresponsive once again.

Mouse-clicks worked just fine, it was only the cursor that stopped working.

Other solutions such as reinstalling/updating drivers worked for only a short amount of time but like replugging the device/restarting the pc, that period of functionality was roughly thirty minutes before becoming unresponsive again.

I stopped using the mouse for about a month and decided to try it again. Plugging it in I found that it would work again but only for a day or two.

Going into my pc's registry and deleting any registry key that had to do with the device gained me functionality from the device for about a week but would still return to a non-working state.

I have researched any potential fixes that I could find but none of them worked (turning off any vibration inducing devices, cleaning the eye, updating drivers, etc.

I have since run into the issue where the driver installer no longer recognizes that the mouse is plugged in. Windows recognized the mouse as Mad Catz R.A.T.7 but would not be able to install any drivers and would give me an error installing. When running the driver software, when prompted to plug in the controller that I want to update, I do so but nothing happens. The mouse will light up for a short period of time before shutting down again. Device manager shows Mad Catz R.A.T.7 with an exclamation point(!) by it.

Now I'm at a point where not even windows recognizes it (this happened after uninstalling the drivers and deleting them via Device Manager). When plugged in and the initial driver installer fails, Device Manager displays it as Unknown Device with an exclamation point next to it.

At one point I decided to disassemble the mouse to see if I could find anything wrong with the internals. The process went just fine, no issues with the disassembly at all. The inside was quite dirty, the usb cable seemed to have shifted from its socket slightly, and there was a piece of tobacco in the lense that was no accessible (or seeable) from the outside.

After cleaning out the mouse with compressed air, cleaning the lense with alcohol swab and drying, and straightening out the inner usb plug/socket, the latest issue still remains.

I have repeatedly tried all my previous fixes but they no longer work.

I am really hoping I can get some help on this issue, normally I would consider buying the same mouse brand new but after seeing all the users with the same problems I see that its not because the mouse was bought used.

I play shooters mostly, with this mouse I was unstoppable if I got into a good tempo. Between the configurability and the precision aim button this mouse was the most badass piece of hardware I ever owned. Now I'm forced to use my old Logi G9 from 2008 and now I'm just kinda 'meh' really miss my RAT the G9 is too small, too light, too plain, too bad...









Thank you in advance, I look forward to your response.


----------



## Mergatroid

If I was you I would try testing it on another computer. Just plug it in and see if Windows P&P recognizes it.

If it doesn't. then I think the mouse might be fried.

If it does, then maybe it's time for you to do a fresh Windows installation.


----------



## Trel

Is there anything that could be done to allow for customization of ALL the buttons including the mode switch, DPI and shift buttons?

Those three buttons are in excellent locations for other uses, but I see no way in the software to assign them any function at all.

(For the MMO7)


----------



## Myst-san

The
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trel*
> 
> Is there anything that could be done to allow for customization of ALL the buttons including the mode switch, DPI and shift buttons?
> 
> Those three buttons are in excellent locations for other uses, but I see no way in the software to assign them any function at all.
> 
> (For the MMO7)


You can try editing the profiles with notepad and see where it will take you.


----------



## jminternelia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> only issue is that the sensor is absolute junk, its incompatible with alot of mouse pads and it occasionally (more like periodically though not at a fixed interval but frequent enough that its annoying) axis lock or some form of smoothing that makes you draw stairs when you go diagonal
> 
> im still trying to find my unicorn mousepad that this mouse could track flawlessly and consistently on


I've been using ROCCAT Alumic, and haven't had issues with either side.


----------



## FredgHar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ Sweet. Too bad it has a wire.


In gaming wired mouses are better than wireless... probably thats why they decided to make it that way


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FredgHar*
> 
> In gaming wired mouses are better than wireless... probably thats why they decided to make it that way


That depends on the mouse. I've had lots of wireless mice that work every bit as good as wired mice (for example the RAT 9). I've used Logitech wireless mice, Microsoft wireless mice and Razer wireless mice, all with zero lag.

Also, "better" is somewhat subjective. I've had some wired mice that just sucked a bone. You think they would be better than a good wireless mouse? I don't.


----------



## FredgHar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That depends on the mouse. I've had lots of wireless mice that work every bit as good as wired mice (for example the RAT 9). I've used Logitech wireless mice, Microsoft wireless mice and Razer wireless mice, all with zero lag.
> 
> Also, "better" is somewhat subjective. I've had some wired mice that just sucked a bone. You think they would be better than a good wireless mouse? I don't.


I kind of wrongly expressed myself. Mouse itself can be different, don't matter what type of connection it's using. There are plenty wireless mouses which are far better than some wired. My point was wireless technology itself if inferior to wired one, and thats given,

We can also talk now, well in some games superior performance isn't >that< necessary(like diablo/Wow/ etc) - ok I agree. Still wireless have long way to go. If i have to pick lets say, DA wired or wireless(if that would exist), id always pick wired(same rival etc), since I'm this kind of person, who can tell difference right away.


----------



## nanaki45

Hi all &#8230;
I purchased a mmo 7 mice a year ago &#8230; and its working like a charm







&#8230; i'm using it at work ( autocad and other program ) with a steelseries SX mousepad &#8230; I'm also using autoprofiler and hydramouse for more shortcut function &#8230; I would like to know if some of you is using another program ( since hydramouse doesn't recognize all the button ) &#8230; and if the rigid mousepad is recommended &#8230; ty ...

Here is my profile for autocad ( fr) autosketch xplorer2 and windows :
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B7cXZGX1nHUdbWVRcDFGamt4R2s&usp=drive_web


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanaki45*
> 
> Hi all &#8230;
> I purchased a mmo 7 mice a year ago &#8230; and its working like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8230; i'm using it at work ( autocad and other program ) with a steelseries SX mousepad &#8230; I'm also using autoprofiler and hydramouse for more shortcut function &#8230; I would like to know if some of you is using another program ( since hydramouse doesn't recognize all the button ) &#8230; and if the rigid mousepad is recommended &#8230; ty ...
> 
> Here is my profile for autocad ( fr) autosketch xplorer2 and windows :
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B7cXZGX1nHUdbWVRcDFGamt4R2s&usp=drive_web


Never even thought about using a MMO for Autocad.. thats.. actually rather brilliant.


----------



## nanaki45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Never even thought about using a MMO for Autocad.. thats.. actually rather brilliant.


Try it then ... its realy helpfull







...


----------



## Kittencake

I can't wait to get another rat


----------



## nanaki45

did someone noticed that on the mouse feet from corepad ... there is a thin one for the spare part coming for thumb on mmo7 ??? these is more 1 mm between both







... luckily i didnt damaged the original one ...


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

So, anyone know where I can order a replacement part for this board? The middle button is nearly collapsed, only registering some of my clicks. It's a very early R.A.T. 5. with Cyborg branding. Model number MCB4370500B2/04/1.


----------



## PIPPOPIPPI

Hi guys. New here, I have a 27 months old *Cyborg R.A.T. 9*, whose batteries are almost dead (six hours endurance each, no more).
I searched all over the Net for a replacement, and I was very happy when I found that comelsoft.com has it in catalogue.
But (alas!) I tried to contact them by email, both in English and Bulgarian, without reply.
Any of you that can add some information on the matter, please?
I'm sure that some of the many R.A.T. 9 owners have my same problem, so, perhaps...
Thank you, an hopefull Pippo


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Well, I may be looking for parts for my R.A.T. 5.

If anyone has a dead / unloved R.A.T. 5, the orginal Cyborg branded ones, then I'd be willing to take it off your hands. Dead sensor is no problem for what I'm looking to do.


----------



## Kittencake

I got my rat finally replaced with a 7 ... looooove it


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> So, anyone know where I can order a replacement part for this board? The middle button is nearly collapsed, only registering some of my clicks. It's a very early R.A.T. 5. with Cyborg branding. Model number MCB4370500B2/04/1.


Try looking on Mouser.com. They have just about everything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PIPPOPIPPI*
> 
> Hi guys. New here, I have a 27 months old *Cyborg R.A.T. 9*, whose batteries are almost dead (six hours endurance each, no more).
> I searched all over the Net for a replacement, and I was very happy when I found that comelsoft.com has it in catalogue.
> But (alas!) I tried to contact them by email, both in English and Bulgarian, without reply.
> Any of you that can add some information on the matter, please?
> I'm sure that some of the many R.A.T. 9 owners have my same problem, so, perhaps...
> Thank you, an hopefull Pippo


6 hours isn't all that bad.

I just bought some replacements here: http://store.madcatz.com/Mice-Parts/


----------



## PIPPOPIPPI

Hi. Thank you for the address.
I obviously checked it first in my search, but the spare batteries are Out of Stock from some time.








When did you buy them?
Bye.
Pippo


----------



## JOSHSKORN

I've had my R.A.T. 9 for awhile now, I think for about two years. Initially, I didn't like it, so I haven';t used it in awhile, but I think I may pull it out of the box and reuse it. I seem to have remember that I'd lost the weights somehow. Is there any way to purchase replacement weights or something aftermarket that works just the same way?


----------



## Spork13

It wouldn't be too difficult to find some steel washers the right size to use as weights.


----------



## JOSHSKORN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> It wouldn't be too difficult to find some steel washers the right size to use as weights.


Would these fit?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-8-Stainless-Steel-EXTRA-THICK-HEAVY-DUTY-Flat-Washers-25-pcs-/151036110324?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232a7425f4


----------



## Spork13

No, too big. Will measure one of my weights and let you know what size you need. You don't have to get extra thick ones. Thinner onmes will be cheaper, just use more. Gives you much better "fine tuning" ability.


----------



## Spork13

OD 15mm. ID 6mm. (approx)


----------



## JOSHSKORN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> OD 15mm. ID 6mm. (approx)


Thank you for your assistance. I wanted to share with you, prior to posting in this thread, I'd contacted support. Apparently, my R.A.T. 9 is still under warranty, and they are shipping me the weights for free, as they do not sell them separately. Basically, I just had to login to my Amazon account, and get a copy of my invoice and I sent it off via PDF. I got the R.A.T. 9 in Feb of 2013.


----------



## Spork13




----------



## el-jorge

Are they ever going to change the sensor? I love my MMO, which is about 3 years old, but the sensor is really jumpy.


----------



## lin2dev

Looking at replacing my 4 year old RAT9 who's buttons are on its last legs. Is the new stuff (specifically the RAT TE) as good as it used to be?


----------



## Mergatroid

I bought them a few months ago. Just keep checking in. They were out-of-stock fro quite a while but one day there they were.
Create an account and click on them for a purchase. Maybe the website isn't updating properly or something.


----------



## Myst-san

I have notices on my M.M.O. some color shift in the LEDs. The blue is fading and now the Cyan I set is more greenish. Has any one heard of this or are my eyes playing tricks?


----------



## rakesh27

Has anyone seen the Lynx 9 mobile gaming controller ? I would love to get one but swear they've priced it too high I think it's 200 gbp.

I know it's the first we have game controller like this even though I think it's missing it's vibration feature, but pricing it at 200 gbp the enthusiates probably thinks it's not worth that price and passes on it.

Then you get some that will buy it and others wanting to buy it can't afford it, shame
, bummer, oh well


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Holy goodness... That is $300 here in the states. Considering the screen is provided by your mobile phone, I don't really see what is SO expensive.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Has anyone seen the Lynx 9 mobile gaming controller ? I would love to get one but swear they've priced it too high I think it's 200 gbp.
> 
> I know it's the first we have game controller like this even though I think it's missing it's vibration feature, but pricing it at 200 gbp the enthusiates probably thinks it's not worth that price and passes on it.
> 
> Then you get some that will buy it and others wanting to buy it can't afford it, shame
> , bummer, oh well


I can only tell you this: I purchased a Strike 7 keyboard about a year ago, and now I'm really sorry I did. The keys are not anywhere near a good as they claimed they are, sometimes the arrow keys will just stop working for a few seconds, it was way too expensive for what you get, and the wrist rest was very cheaply made, too delicate for a keyboard (I never installed them for fear of breaking them). I should have taken it back but I kept hoping the next firmware update would correct some of the issues it has. They should have sold the display by itself for clipping onto other, decent keyboards. The keys on this keyboard really just suck. Mechanical keys are way better.

There is no way in hell, short of kidnapping my family, anyone could ever get me to pay $329 for that LYNX Hybrid Controller.


----------



## Bylethh

started a few years ago with the rat 5.. was a nice piece of hardware, recently started having a few issues with it so I just bought the RAT 7.. so much ore to play with


----------



## Above8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> So, anyone know where I can order a replacement part for this board? The middle button is nearly collapsed, only registering some of my clicks. It's a very early R.A.T. 5. with Cyborg branding. Model number MCB4370500B2/04/1.


This may fit http://www.ebay.com/itm/20PCS-Stable-Tact-Switch-Button-SMD-Micro-Switch-4x4x1-5MM-/221570304016?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33969e8810


----------



## Above8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el-jorge*
> 
> Are they ever going to change the sensor? I love my MMO, which is about 3 years old, but the sensor is really jumpy.


Try to find a harder tracking surface.


----------



## Above8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lin2dev*
> 
> Looking at replacing my 4 year old RAT9 who's buttons are on its last legs. Is the new stuff (specifically the RAT TE) as good as it used to be?


It's much lighter so you may like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I can only tell you this: I purchased a Strike 7 keyboard about a year ago, and now I'm really sorry I did. The keys are not anywhere near a good as they claimed they are, sometimes the arrow keys will just stop working for a few seconds, it was way too expensive for what you get, and the wrist rest was very cheaply made, too delicate for a keyboard (I never installed them for fear of breaking them). I should have taken it back but I kept hoping the next firmware update would correct some of the issues it has. They should have sold the display by itself for clipping onto other, decent keyboards. The keys on this keyboard really just suck. Mechanical keys are way better.
> 
> There is no way in hell, short of kidnapping my family, anyone could ever get me to pay $329 for that LYNX Hybrid Controller.


I guess you'd be better to buy a mechanical keyboard instead.


----------



## Mergatroid

I would but the over $300 price of the Strike 7 used up my keyboard budget for the next few years.
They have some pretty cool designs but the implementation could use some work. After using this keyboard for over a year all I can say is: Who convinced the boss that these keys are as good as mechanical keys for gaming? They're not even close. The display is great though. I might have paid $100 for it by itself if it would have worked with most keyboards.


----------



## Myst-san

Does anyone know the code for the scroll tilt function, so I can set it for the side scroll?


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> Does anyone know the code for the scroll tilt function, so I can set it for the side scroll?


I just bind the right & left directional keys on the keyboard respectively to the side scroll wheel.


----------



## Above8

Guys with Rat 5, 7 or 9, try to set "presition aim" to 0% and compare slow movements with "presition aim button" on and off. It should reduce sensor dampening.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> I just bind the right & left directional keys on the keyboard respectively to the side scroll wheel.


I have already done that, but I have cases when it doesn't work. There was some one that did it with Tilt, so I want to try that.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> I have already done that, but I have cases when it doesn't work. There was some one that did it with Tilt, so I want to try that.


Ah, your needs are probably different from mine then. I really on use it for web browsing, word and excel, & occasionally for gaming. As long as I make sure the correct profile is active I have no problems with mine.


----------



## PIPPOPIPPI

Hi.
I'm happy to inform all the people with R.A.T.9 mouse battery issues, that finally these batteries are available , here:
http://eustore.madcatz.com/RAT-9-Batteries.html
a couple at £17.99 plus shipment.
Just ordered two couples, just to be sure for the future, and they confirmed it.
My R.A.T.9 batteries were almost dead, so now my beloved mouse will live again.
Enjoy.
Pippo


----------



## JayKaos

As my middle click button on my RAT 7 started to die at what I consider early in life. Id ditched the RAT for a Logitech G502 Proteus Core
I still have my RAT but not longer on my main gamer - It's let me down..


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKaos*
> 
> As my middle click button on my RAT 7 started to die at what I consider early in life. Id ditched the RAT for a Logitech G502 Proteus Core
> I still have my RAT but not longer on my main gamer - It's let me down..


My middle click is acting up. It either doesn't click, or double or triple middle clicks.


----------



## Myst-san

You can open the switch and sand of the connectors. I did it on a old mouse and it work , but assembling it back it is little trickier. Or you can replace the whole switch.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> You can open the switch and sand of the connectors. I did it on a old mouse and it work , but assembling it back it is little trickier. Or you can replace the whole switch.


Eh. The multitude of problems my 4 year old rat is now displaying make me think it is time for a new mouse.


I have one of these sitting around for me to play with.
Steelseries World of Warcraft Legendary


----------



## JayKaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> My middle click is acting up. It either doesn't click, or double or triple middle clicks.


sometimes it will open 5 tabs in chrome lol its bad..
mine never misses a click but never seams to single click it's off its tree!!


----------



## Above8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKaos*
> 
> As my middle click button on my RAT 7 started to die at what I consider early in life. Id ditched the RAT for a Logitech G502 Proteus Core
> I still have my RAT but not longer on my main gamer - It's let me down..


You could try to repair or replace the switch.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2Pcs-Kailh-Mouse-Micro-Switch-Microswitches-For-Logitech-MX-Anywhere-M905-Mouse-/331423598140?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2a62c63c

I wouldn't recommend to go back to ICS sensors. R. A. T. TE, M. M.O. TE or Naga 2014 would be a straight forward improvement for heavy R. A. T. 7 with sensor dampening.


----------



## JayKaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Above8*
> 
> You could try to repair or replace the switch.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2Pcs-Kailh-Mouse-Micro-Switch-Microswitches-For-Logitech-MX-Anywhere-M905-Mouse-/331423598140?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2a62c63c
> 
> I wouldn't recommend to go back to ICS sensors. R. A. T. TE, M. M.O. TE or Naga 2014 would be a straight forward improvement for heavy R. A. T. 7 with sensor dampening.


HA i ditched a RAT 7 for a logitech mouse and your linking me Logitech micro switch's to fix My RAT?


----------



## Above8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKaos*
> 
> HA i ditched a RAT 7 for a logitech mouse and your linking me Logitech micro switch's to fix My RAT?


It's Kailh micro switch, Logitech doesn't produce micro switches, they just order them from manufacturers.
Both mice use same type of switch:
https://rarelyupset.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/2014-06-07-23-11-56.jpg


----------



## JayKaos

I didn't think Logitech made the switches just didn't know they used the same switch type as there are many different micro switches on the market..

FWIW I really couldn't care to break out the Soldersucker and the De-soldering braid, iron and Solder to replace the switch when I can just go get a new better mouse like the G502...

I know there are other mice that are just as good but I have had a lot of good luck with Logitech product's


----------



## Above8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKaos*
> 
> I didn't think Logitech made the switches just didn't know they used the same switch type as there are many different micro switches on the market..
> 
> FWIW I really couldn't care to break out the Soldersucker and the De-soldering braid, iron and Solder to replace the switch when I can just go get a new better mouse like the G502...
> 
> I know there are other mice that are just as good but I have had a lot of good luck with Logitech product's


G502 isn't "better": http://www.overclock.net/t/1563541/discussion-of-targeting-technologies


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Above8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JayKaos*
> 
> HA i ditched a RAT 7 for a logitech mouse and your linking me Logitech micro switch's to fix My RAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Kailh micro switch, Logitech doesn't produce micro switches, they just order them from manufacturers.
> Both mice use same type of switch:
> https://rarelyupset.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/2014-06-07-23-11-56.jpg
Click to expand...

Why not get some Omrons and replace the dreaded Kailhs, once and for all ?

What's weird here I have G300, G400, G9 and G500s yet none had Kailhs installed all where filled with omrons, go figure







.


----------



## Above8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Why not get some Omrons and replace the dreaded Kailhs, once and for all ?
> 
> What's weird here I have G300, G400, G9 and G500s yet none had Kailhs installed all where filled with omrons, go figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There are different Omrons: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558289/design-a-new-mouse/420#post_24083124
I'm not sure that there is huge difference between Kailh (China) and Omron China.


----------



## JayKaos

better than the original RAT 7 with its LOD issus -


----------



## Above8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKaos*
> 
> better than the original RAT 7 with its LOD issus -


Did you read that post?
And what does "better" mean?


----------



## JayKaos

I liked my RAT 7 I thought it tracked reasonable well LOD never bothered me I found a way to lift the mouse with very little movement as a mouse it's comfortable adjusted to my hand..
I have had logitech's B4 i just think the build quality is a little better..

The 502 is a good mouse with a good censor.. Can't say its the best that's subjective..


----------



## Above8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKaos*
> 
> I liked my RAT 7 I thought it tracked reasonable well LOD never bothered me I found a way to lift the mouse with very little movement as a mouse it's comfortable adjusted to my hand..
> I have had logitech's B4 i just think the build quality is a little better..
> 
> The 502 is a good mouse with a good censor.. Can't say its the best that's subjective..


I can't complain on Logitech's quality, but I can't call their sensor good. In fact, maybe I'd even prefer to use PTE in one of Logitech's mice if they had one...


----------



## Tivan

So, I just ordered an M.M.O. TE, just wondering how the left and right clicks feel! Compared to Deathadder (3.5BE)

Also curious how M.M.O./R.A.T. 7 compare.


----------



## Above8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> So, I just ordered an M.M.O. TE, just wondering how the left and right clicks feel! Compared to Deathadder (3.5BE)
> 
> Also curious how M.M.O./R.A.T. 7 compare.


R.A.T. 7 weights around 150 g, M. M. O. TE only about 100 g. Also in M. M. O. TE you can disable their weird path correction algorithm called Sensor dampening. In short, M. M. O. TE is just better than R.A.T. 7.

I've noticed, that their software affects sensor performance. Looks like it overrides all mouse input or something. Macros won't work without software. So if you don't need it to be enabled, it's better to keep it disabled.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Above8*
> 
> R.A.T. 7 weights around 150 g, M. M. O. TE only about 100 g. Also in M. M. O. TE you can disable their weird path correction algorithm called Sensor dampening. In short, M. M. O. TE is just better than R.A.T. 7.
> 
> I've noticed, that their software affects sensor performance. Looks like it overrides all mouse input or something. Macros won't work without software. So if you don't need it to be enabled, it's better to keep it disabled.


Okay, good to know, thanks for the reply! Nice stuff.

Still wondering how clicky/resistant the keys are but I guess we'll find out sometime, rather fond of the soft clicks on Deathadder. (gotta spam dat right click in mobas)


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Still wondering how clicky/resistant the keys are but I guess we'll find out sometime, rather fond of the soft clicks on Deathadder. (gotta spam dat right click in mobas)


I wouldn't bother worrying, FIRST buy it try it out, if the switches seem unruly or difficult, replace them immediately with Japanese made Omrons.

Don't ever be dissuaded by switch feel because you can personally exchange them instead of spending a large amount of money in buying more mice, in pursuit of that PERFECT switch.


----------



## DonkEnterprises

Got a RAT 9 at Fry's this week and love it, except for the battery consumption. Good thing it comes with a pair of Li ion rechargeables and a charger integrated into the wireless receiver.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonkEnterprises*
> 
> Got a RAT 9 at Fry's this week and love it, except for the battery consumption. Good thing it comes with a pair of Li ion rechargeables and a charger integrated into the wireless receiver.


I have been using the rat 9 for a few years now. It's ok. I love the weight, design and overall feel and functionality. However I hav had Wi-Fi interference issues. At first if was hard to track the problem down as Madcatz thought it was the dirty sensor issue. It did start working well for a couple of years but then I got a new roommate, and he uses our Wi-Fi, and as soon as he started using it I started getting issues again. They're bad enough that I have stopped using my RAT 9 and am now using a Logitech G9x. Going to have to look for another wireless mouse to use. Lucky I'm not as picky as some people are regarding sensors.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> I wouldn't bother worrying, FIRST buy it try it out, if the switches seem unruly or difficult, replace them immediately with Japanese made Omrons.
> 
> Don't ever be dissuaded by switch feel because you can personally exchange them instead of spending a large amount of money in buying more mice, in pursuit of that PERFECT switch.


Oh boi, that's a good idea, guess I might be borrowing my dad's solder iron sometime. I did just try the switches on the MMO TE in the local electronics retailer and they seem nice enough, though more clicky, and we'll see if I can live with the increased clickyness over the omrons anyway. = D


----------



## Intense

Has anyone had any experience with the Office R.A.T.? Specifically this one: http://store.madcatz.com/categories/mice-category/Mad-Catz-Office-R-A-T-Wireless-Mouse-for-PC-and-Android.html.

I saw there was also a R.A.T. M office but couldn't find much out about the one above. Any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Above8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intense*
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with the Office R.A.T.? Specifically this one: http://store.madcatz.com/categories/mice-category/Mad-Catz-Office-R-A-T-Wireless-Mouse-for-PC-and-Android.html.
> 
> I saw there was also a R.A.T. M office but couldn't find much out about the one above. Any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


If you want a wireless mouse, RAT M and RAT 9 would be much better choice, because they use much better sensor.


----------



## el-jorge

How is the TE on black hard surfaces?
I'm really annoyed by the jumpiness, and axis lock of my MMO7. I just recieved a Roccat Kone Optical, and I'm not sure or this mouse wil be it. I really like the shape of my MMO7. Wish they update the MMO7 with a better sensor.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el-jorge*
> 
> How is the TE on black hard surfaces?
> I'm really annoyed by the jumpiness, and axis lock of my MMO7. I just recieved a Roccat Kone Optical, and I'm not sure or this mouse wil be it. I really like the shape of my MMO7. Wish they update the MMO7 with a better sensor.


I just bought an expensive steel series wireless mouse for the same reason. I love the rat design but I'm tired of the tracking issues and , on my RAT 9, WiFi interference problems. I have not had a single problem with the steel series mouse I purchased in July. The tracking kills my older rat9. It may even have an updated version of the twin eye laser, I'm not sure, but it works way better than my RAT does, and on the same pad too.


----------



## Michaelo

I have a chance to pick up a second-hand Rat 9 for good money but before doing so, can anyone help with these questions?...

*Battery Life:*
Seems that it's almost two years old I was wonder how long the batteries would last before needing replacements?

*Hand size:*
I'm hoping the ability to extend the palm rest will make it a little more suitable for big hand... (I tend to use a palm grip as opposed to claw grip and my palm almost never reaches the mouse)...

Finally, I read quite a few posts indicating some issues with communication so would the Rat 7 (wired) be a better option?

Many thanks...
Mike...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michaelo*
> 
> I have a chance to pick up a second-hand Rat 9 for good money but before doing so, can anyone help with these questions?...
> 
> *Battery Life:*
> Seems that it's almost two years old I was wonder how long the batteries would last before needing replacements?
> 
> *Hand size:*
> I'm hoping the ability to extend the palm rest will make it a little more suitable for big hand... (I tend to use a palm grip as opposed to claw grip and my palm almost never reaches the mouse)...
> 
> Finally, I read quite a few posts indicating some issues with communication so would the Rat 7 (wired) be a better option?
> 
> Many thanks...
> Mike...


Battery would likely last about five hours on a two year old mouse. Maybe more depending on how it was treated. They should be good for another few years although I bought new ones at about the three year mark but the old ones were still working.
Mine is one of the original versions and the tracking issues were the same as the rat 7 at the time.
I have also had intermittent WiFi interference issues with mine. This will really depend on how many wireless networks are in your area and what channels they are on. I did have the mouse working pretty good for about a year and a half but a couple of guys moved into my place and both of them use the WiFi. Since then I started getting the interference issue again, which is why I bought a different mouse in July. You might not get this fault but you can never be sure.
I hear that if you move the Palm rest back all the way it makes the mouse easy to tilt to the rear. Haven't tried that myself.


----------



## aminvz

Hi,
here is my RAT 7 I bought it 4 years ago and its still performing like day 1. I have all the weights put in and the pinky rest installed and the rubber palm rest. I love the fact that you can customize the mouse to practically and size and feel, and its just different to other mice.


----------



## Michaelo

@Mergatroid, many thanks for the info just what I needed...

@aminvz, it's nice to know someone has had no issues, there's quite a few negative reviews in relation to Catz mice... Oner of my favourite ended with... "It's the best mouse I ever had... when it's working"...








Mike


----------



## Panther Al

Have 4 - only one has gone bad, and that was one I picked up 5 years ago and have been using as a daily driver at work ever since: basicly the mouse buttons are not always reading.

But - hey, don't think anything can survive a few million clicks.


----------



## NIK1

I have a Ratt9 mouse and wonder is it ok to leave the battery when fully charged in the dock or is it best to take it out.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I have a Ratt9 mouse and wonder is it ok to leave the battery when fully charged in the dock or is it best to take it out.


I have one of the early versions of the rat9. I always left the battery in the dock until I needed to swap it.
With all the lithium ion wireless mice I have owned I have always left them in their respective chargers when I wasn't using them. It's never caused a problem that I know of.


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I have one of the early versions of the rat9. I always left the battery in the dock until I needed to swap it.
> With all the lithium ion wireless mice I have owned I have always left them in their respective chargers when I wasn't using them. It's never caused a problem that I know of.


Thanks for the info...


----------



## Michaelo

If the battery is electrically (or mechanically) isolated when fully charged, you can leave it in the charger until the cows come home...

Some designs rely on the battery's internal protection circuitry to prevent overcharging... in almost all cases, it is normal to recommend removing the battery once it is fully charged as they cannot guarantee the operation of the battery's internal protection circuitry...

Better designs monitor the charge current and or battery voltage and electrically isolate the battery when completely charged... check the manufacturers web site for the correct charging procedure...

I can't believe the rat 9 charger is capable of damaging the battery if left plugged in, it would make no sense to sell such a product...
Mike


----------



## el-jorge

If I buy a RAT TE, can I use pieces from my MMO7, like the back parts, or the pinkyrest?


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el-jorge*
> 
> If I buy a RAT TE, can I use pieces from my MMO7, like the back parts, or the pinkyrest?


yup

you will have to take out one small screw that stops the palm rest from coming off, then bend the frame a bit to wiggle it off. Since the frame is plastic (to save weight), it's not as bad as it sounds

using RAT7 parts on my TE and couldn't be happier - lighter, better sensor firmware, and still get the adjust ability I need


----------



## HyperMatrix

My second R.A.T. 9 is failing now, after a year and a few months. Has tracking issues on my black mouse pad that I've been using since the start. Last time this happened, it was only a matter of weeks before it just died completely. I have 3 years full warranty coverage on it so I can swap it. But these mice seem to have lasers that consistently fail. A R.A.T. 7 I had bought for my dad also died like this after a year and a half. Just ordered the R.A.T. Pro X. Hopefully the 8200DPI laser in that won't be problematic. And worst case scenario...it'll just require a laser swap out should it ever fail. The mouse looks great...and is great in the hands. So I can't give up on it. Despite having more problems with it than any mouse I've ever owned before.


----------



## Michaelo

Been using a RAT 7 I bought second-hand (no accessories) for about a week now and I love it...
I was going to order the 9 but was put off by a few posts that suggested there may a few issues...

Having big hands, I thought the ability to modify the Cyborg length by moving the palm rest and the width by adding the thumb and pinky rests would result in a more comfortable grip but even if it didn't I still love the overall design so it was worth a gamble on a second hand one....

I didn't fully appreciate the ability to change the mouses weight until I realised the mouse pad is the deciding factor... With a cloth covered mouse pad I don't use any weights but with a plastic pad I do... It's really down to friction...

Being able to change the DPI setting is crucial with higher resolution monitors, I'm running 2560x1440 so tend to use the highest setting all of the time...

Moving the palm rest back is of some benefit but as I have large hands it never reaches my palm forcing me to adapt a modified craw grip that is a little more comfortable than when it is set shorter...

I love the little left/right scroll wheel, it comes in very handy when working in Wings 3D for left, right movement which I use a lot...

Strangely enough I haven't tested it in games yet but that's for another day...
Mike


----------



## HyperMatrix

Just arrived. And it's oh so pretty....And the ceramic feet on it are just amazing. Glides like crazy. Although since I only use aluminum mouse pads, I wonder if that'll cause an issue down the road. Regardless...sensor swapping in this thing is easy as hell. Would take like 5 seconds. Only complaint I have is that it now only supports 3 different DPI settings, as opposed to 4. And as a result, they've removed the option to go up/down. It's a one button that just cycles through them.

Also one area of concern....the scroll wheel. Very neat design. Solid click per rotation. No half-way rotations. But...it's also only latched down at a single side point (not central), which means more stress on it than there should be. And unfortunately that is not one of the parts that can be swapped out. So it may be problematic later on.

Another issue is with the way the mouse back/forward buttons work. Since that piece is replaceable, they've designed it so there are little plastic feet that fit into/push the actual button on the main body. However...as it is plastic and only secured with 1 screw, you end up with a situation where the amount of force required to activate the forward button and back button differ. And in fact, one of them is very soft, while the other has a loud and crisp click sound. For all I know though, this could be part of the design. But it seems odd..

Another oddity...for something heralded as the world's most customizable mouse, it's missing yet another set of customizations that were available in the RAT 7/9. Weight adjustment. There is no way to adjust the weight of the device. I'm pretty ok with where the weight is. But I wouldn't have minded it being a tad heavier.

Due to these things being sold out everywhere, I was only able to get my hands on the PIXART ADNS-9800 sensor. I'll have to game with it some more before determining how I feel about it. But as far as tracking goes, this sensor does work well on a surface than my old RAT9 with the 6200dpi phillips twin-eye sensor had trouble with. When the 8200DPI Philips twin-eye module is available, I'll be picking that up as well.

I really do like how easy it is to swap out sensors. And overall I'm happy with the mouse. But I definitely get the feeling that the customizations that are missing right now will be added/addressed in a 2nd generation model.


----------



## Mergatroid

Does it come in any other colours, Like just black? How many sensors come with it? How much did it cost?
As for the buttons, it's really odd that one is nice and clicky but the other isn't. Be sure to let us know how it goes over a few months.
I don't suppose there is a wireless version?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Does it come in any other colours, Like just black? How many sensors come with it? How much did it cost?
> As for the buttons, it's really odd that one is nice and clicky but the other isn't. Be sure to let us know how it goes over a few months.
> I don't suppose there is a wireless version?


No wireless option. I've been using a RAT9 for a few years (both first gen and second gen). There are black replacements for the palm rest. But the other green accents will remain. It only comes with one sensor. But additional sensors are only $25, which is great for future upgrades. I got a good deal on it. Paid $180 USD after taxes.

I should add that I just discovered the scroll wheel sensitivity adjustment option. I loosened it up. And I actually like it more. Scrolling is smooth (no clicking). But for gaming where you use the scroll wheel to change weapons/do other things, you'll want to tighten it up for that nice reassuring click per scroll.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> No wireless option. I've been using a RAT9 for a few years (both first gen and second gen). There are black replacements for the palm rest. But the other green accents will remain. It only comes with one sensor. But additional sensors are only $25, which is great for future upgrades. I got a good deal on it. Paid $180 USD after taxes.
> 
> I should add that I just discovered the scroll wheel sensitivity adjustment option. I loosened it up. And I actually like it more. Scrolling is smooth (no clicking). But for gaming where you use the scroll wheel to change weapons/do other things, you'll want to tighten it up for that nice reassuring click per scroll.


That's way too high a price for a wired mouse. Think I'll stick with what I have.


----------



## HyperMatrix

For anyone who may be curious...I'm sending the mouse back for replacement. The different feel between the back/forward button appears to be a faulty switch. It's softer, and requires less force to click, but requires more movement to activate. So I've talked to the seller already and am going to RMA it.

After a few days of testing...there are both good and bad things to say about it. Previously I used the first gen RAT 9 and then the second gen RAT 9. Both used the Philips twin-eye sensor. I never realized how much better of a sensor the twin-eye is if you're a lift-drop mouse user. While the adjustable lift height on the ADNS-9800 sensor has a wider range, it actually doesn't work as well as the twin-eye. There is more unintended movement during the lift/set down action. Fortunately, sensors on this mouse can be swapped out in about 5 seconds, and new sensors such as the upgraded 8200 DPI Philips Twin-Eye are only $25. UNFORTUNATELY, they do not currently have that sensor available for sale. So.









I also am still surprised that there is no option for adjusting the weight of the mouse. For something called the world's most adjustable/configurable mouse, missing such a basic feature is unfortunate. I've mostly gotten used to it. But over the years I've grown accustomed to slightly heavier mice and the change in friction it causes for both gliding and stopping. But I am very happy with it nonetheless. Just going to make sure I order the Philips sensor as soon as it's available.

Since the mouse comes with 3 different sensors, you should be aware of which model you buy. They're all identical except for the sensor that comes included in the box. I'd recommend the Philips Twin-Eye model, especially if you're already used to the RAT 7/RAT 9 mice.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*


DAMN that's one sexy looking piece.

Didn't know it was already available for purchase, must keep an eye out for it on Ebay







.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> DAMN that's one sexy looking piece.
> 
> Didn't know it was already available for purchase, must keep an eye out for it on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Looks even better when I swapped out the palm rest!


----------



## Michaelo

I wrote in a previous post that I had purchased a second-hand (possibly reconditioned) Rat 7...

Unfortunately it only worked for a week or so and the cursor stopped working (sensor issue)...

You might think I would be a little apprehensive getting a replacement allowing for the number of post identifying a possible sensor issue which appears to increase as the mouse ages but no I'm not apprehensive... If the replacement eventually fails (assuming the sensor issues is real and ongoing), I still prefer the Rat construction over any mouse I have owned...

If needs be, I will retrofit another mouses electronics into the Rat 7 body...
Mike


----------



## exyia

thanks for sharing HyperMatrix

I've been waiting for that mouse forever - sadly now I'm waiting for the price to come down and other colors to be released (with how many different colors they released on the RAT series over the years, I bet they do the same for this eventually)


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> thanks for sharing HyperMatrix
> 
> I've been waiting for that mouse forever - sadly now I'm waiting for the price to come down and other colors to be released (with how many different colors they released on the RAT series over the years, I bet they do the same for this eventually)


What they really need to do is sell additional customizations individually to help you pimp out your mouse the way you want. Overall, there's actually "less" customization on this mouse than on the RAT7/RAT9. With the exception of the Sensor swap and the Scroll Wheel. No adjustable weight, no adjustable thumb-rest position, no adjustable thumb-rest angle (well, kind of is...they have you 2 sets of thumb rests, each at a different angle. but if you remember the rat7/9, you'd know you could fully adjust the angle and position and lock it in.).

Another issue I have is the use of shiny plastic parts, such as on the left/right mouse buttons. They're somewhat slippery and provide less grip than the rat7/9 and there's no way to swap them out.

The overall concept of the mouse is rock solid. But I feel that it will need a v2 and more custom pieces to swap out. Not to say it's a bad mouse. It's amazing. I love the look of it. And it's still one of the most comfortable mice I've ever used. I just wish they had added to the customizability of what their previous mice could do instead of adding some and taking some away.


----------



## Morderoc

Hi !

Anybody's here?

New PC running W7, and my old mouse Cyborg MMO7 does not install correctly. In my PC mind, the correct driver is a mouse HID thing that does not work at all, and any of my Saitek or MadCatz or Cyborg or whatever drivers works. The MadCatz software asks me to plug the mouse, but does not detect it when plugged, the HID mouse driver is impossible to update with the correct driver...

Somebody there does know what I have to do to install my favorite mouse ?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morderoc*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> Anybody's here?
> 
> New PC running W7, and my old mouse Cyborg MMO7 does not install correctly. In my PC mind, the correct driver is a mouse HID thing that does not work at all, and any of my Saitek or MadCatz or Cyborg or whatever drivers works. The MadCatz software asks me to plug the mouse, but does not detect it when plugged, the HID mouse driver is impossible to update with the correct driver...
> 
> Somebody there does know what I have to do to install my favorite mouse ?


I have not had that problem myself. You might need to get help from Madcatz for that issue. Did you install Windows 7 yourself? Is it a fresh install from a formatted hard drive? You could try restoring the very first restore point and try installing the driver again. Try using a different mouse until it's time to plug your MMO in. You can also right click on the device in device maanager and try deleting the driver and rebooting. Then install the driver again.


----------



## NIK1

For some reason windows 10 when in sleep mode it does not charge my MadCatz Rat9 wireless mouse, windows 7 charges it ok while in sleep though so it is not something in my bios that needs configuring. Anyone have any ideas on what to look for.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> For some reason windows 10 when in sleep mode it does not charge my MadCatz Rat9 wireless mouse, windows 7 charges it ok while in sleep though so it is not something in my bios that needs configuring. Anyone have any ideas on what to look for.


Go into device manager, find the usb ports and look at their properties. There should be an option to leave the usb ports active all the time.


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Go into device manager, find the usb ports and look at their properties. There should be an option to leave the usb ports active all the time.


I checked all the usb hubs and in power management there is a check mark in allow the computer to turn off the device to save power. And allow the device to wake the computer is greyed out in all the hubs.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I checked all the usb hubs and in power management there is a check mark in allow the computer to turn off the device to save power. And allow the device to wake the computer is greyed out in all the hubs.


Unckeck that option and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## NIK1

Thanks. I will give it a try..


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Unckeck that option and see if that fixes the problem.


Did not help. Its still will not charge with windows 10 in sleep mode,windows 7 sleep mode charges fine though.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Did not help. Its still will not charge with windows 10 in sleep mode,windows 7 sleep mode charges fine though.


Check your power profile settings.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Did not help. Its still will not charge with windows 10 in sleep mode,windows 7 sleep mode charges fine though.


Will your ports charge anything else while the computer is in sleep mode? Like a cell phone?


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Will your ports charge anything else while the computer is in sleep mode? Like a cell phone?


Yep.I tested all of my usb ports and it charges the cell phone on all of them. I am just wondering if its buggy windows 10 drivers for the Rat9 mouse that wont charge in windows 10 sleep mode. I have windows 7 x64 on another partition on this computer and when I put win7 to sleep the mouse charges fine so its not something in the bios that's not enabled.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Yep.I tested all of my usb ports and it charges the cell phone on all of them. I am just wondering if its buggy windows 10 drivers for the Rat9 mouse that wont charge in windows 10 sleep mode. I have windows 7 x64 on another partition on this computer and when I put win7 to sleep the mouse charges fine so its not something in the bios that's not enabled.


Hmmmm. Can you check the mouse drivers in Windows 10 and see if they have the same option to disallow Windows to turn the device off in sleep mode? I think we're narrowing it down. You could always try the madcatz forums too. Someone must have run into this issue before.


----------



## NIK1

When I check the mad catz driver properties power management, allow the computer to turn off the device to save power is greyed out, and checkmark is in allow this device to wake the computer.


----------



## Mergatroid

Well, that's that then. I would try the madcatz forums then. I have a rat 9 but I'm no longer using it and I haven't installed Win 10 so I don't think there's much mode I can help you with. As a last ditch effort you could try uninstalling all the rat software and drivers (I would recommend using revo uninstaller since it does a great job at removing everything when you allow it to use its deepest scans). I would also remove the driver and if win 10 has the option let it delete the driver like you can in win 7 in device manager. Then do a reboot and try reinstalling from scratch. That's about all the advice I can offer unfortunately. Good luck.


----------



## NIK1

I will uninstall the driver with Revco, I use it all the time, and then try a reinstall. When you mentioned madcatz forum,do you mean here or at mad catz.Madcatz support site does not show a forum unless I was looking at the wrong place. I will giv er a go and see what happens. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mergatroid

I thought they had their own forum. They do have a Facebook page. You can go there and ask them where the forum is.
Note that I'm not sure if Revo will uninstall a driver. I know it will uninstall the software app. Check device manager to make sure the driver is gone before you start reinstalling.
If you have to uninstall the driver from device manager, when you do check all the options available and make sure to check "delete driver" so the system doesn't reinstall the same one again when you reboot.


----------



## gta809

Owned a RAT 7 for 6 years almost now, only button that i ever had issues with was the encoder wheel and the click on MMB. Finally decided to replace the encoder and also replaced LMB and RMB, some pics of the teardown.

(the MMB click uses some strange smaller than usual micro switch and was a ***** to find, the encoder wheel too is a uncommon size from what i found)

GORE PICS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## exyia

does the top just pop/pry off?

I saw somebody added a cool underbody led effect by splicing off somewhere off the PCB for a simple, single LED, but he never responded on how he opened it


----------



## gta809

Need to take out those 3 screws

Then pry it open from here


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Thats where the clips are located on the front


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Be VERY carefull with those 2 connectors, high chance to damage them, if you dont pull up slowly the small daughter board. As you can see I did damage both of mine, instead of the gray cable used to be a small connector, and the one with the flat flex used to have a retaining clip that I lost somehow but I bent the pins a bit and they hold the flat flex in fine.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






(note the ****ty MMB click fix, had to do that untill my ebay replacement arrived lol)

And as for the LED mod, thats your USB connector leading to the PC, the red wire is the +5v line, and one of the black ones is the negative, you can hook up a led and 1k ohm resistor and it should be fine running like that withouth getting too much into it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I had difficulty getting used to the heavy button clicks of the Steelseries
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gta809*
> 
> Need to take out those 3 screws
> 
> Then pry it open from here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats where the clips are located on the front
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be VERY carefull with those 2 connectors, high chance to damage them, if you dont pull up slowly the small daughter board. As you can see I did damage both of mine, instead of the gray cable used to be a small connector, and the one with the flat flex used to have a retaining clip that I lost somehow but I bent the pins a bit and they hold the flat flex in fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (note the ****ty MMB click fix, had to do that untill my ebay replacement arrived lol)
> 
> And as for the LED mod, thats your USB connector leading to the PC, the red wire is the +5v line, and one of the black ones is the negative, you can hook up a led and 1k ohm resistor and it should be fine running like that withouth getting too much into it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well, at least looking at your pictures, I don't feel bad about my mouse being dirty anymore and thinking I'm a dirty slob. lol


----------



## gta809

I dismantled it completely when i changed the buttons and cleaned it all. Those pics are from before cleaning


----------



## SorinN

UPDATE for RAT7 and RAT9 under Linux

the xorg.conf is not a good choice if you change your mice
the best choice for your RAT is to place a file named *910-rat.conf* in your /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d folder
therefore you can use the following command (change "gedit" with your text file editor ..with "pluma" for Linux Mint):

sudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/910-rat.conf

-then place the text below in that file :

Section "InputClass"
Identifier "R.A.T."
MatchProduct "R.A.T.7|R.A.T.9"
MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
Option "Buttons" "17"
Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4 5 0 0 8 9 7 6 12 0 0 0 16 17"
Option "AutoReleaseButtons" "13 14 15"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

-save the file, logout, login and all buttons should work including horizontal scroll wheel

Moreover - if you want to have the AIM / SNIPER button working, you need to install some small programs using your operating system software manager. So you will need to install :

xbindkeys
xinput (most systems use this program by detault)

Once xbindkeys is installed you need to place a file named *.xbindkeysrc.scm* on your home folder ( ~/ ) with the following content (this is adapted for RAT7 ..if you have RAT9 change 7 with 9 in your .scm file ) :

;; RAT 7 sniper on
(xbindkey '("b:12") "xinput --set-prop 'Mad Catz Mad Catz R.A.T.7 Mouse' 'Device Accel Constant Deceleration' 5")
;; RAT 7 sniper of
(xbindkey '( Release "b:12") "xinput --set-prop 'Mad Catz Mad Catz R.A.T.7 Mouse' 'Device Accel Constant Deceleration' 1")

-once this is done place an empty file named *.xbindkeysrc* on your home folder
-you can change also the value for Constant deceleration from 5 to 7 or 4 or whatever you like ..lower numbers mean high sensitivity big numbers mean low sensitivity. 5 should be ok for the most...

-then to be sure Xbindkeys will run every boot, run the following command from your terminal :

xbindkeys_autostart

Logout
Login

...enjoy ! .


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

I'm still baffled as to how the hell I can make my hand not feel awkward using the MMO TE.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> I'm still baffled as to how the hell I can make my hand not feel awkward using the MMO TE.


The regular TE isn't much better. Mad Catz designs are atrocious overall tbh. Their mice feel like prototype cutouts of how a finished product would roughly be shaped.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

The mouse in this form weighs 66g. Remove the wing on the right? 63g.

The little "wrench" on the right came with the EVGA X10. Never knew it would useful. Even works with Corsair mice.


----------



## Maximillion

That pic reminds me of the "PTE evangelist" Above8 lol.

Also, it's a shame the RAT1 turned out to be utter garbage. Had a bit of potential, at least in physical properties.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

I found my "modification" of the mmo te's shape sooooooo much better to use than the RAT 1. But like Above8's version of the regular te, it's a personal grip shape mod.

Also has lower max speed than the Sentinel Advance and Diamondback Chroma for whatever reason.


----------



## Maximillion

It's around 3.2m/s if I remember correctly?


----------



## Panther Al

Well...

Been a RAT user forever now, and my original RAT7 is still going strong, but the MMO 7 I got a couple of years ago... well, I can see where the new owners cut costs at.

The scroll wheel on the original had a metal axle, nearly impossible to bust. The newer ones? Plastic. And sure enough, it broke. And as far as I can see, there is no way to replace it, unless someone here knows a trick or two?


----------



## luchog

I am looking to get one of the switches on my RAT 7 repaired. I've looked at the DIY guides, but I am mechanically utterly hopeless with anything that fiddling small. Anyone know of someplace that would be able to repair it without charging me the cost of a brand new mouse?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luchog*
> 
> I am looking to get one of the switches on my RAT 7 repaired. I've looked at the DIY guides, but I am mechanically utterly hopeless with anything that fiddling small. Anyone know of someplace that would be able to repair it without charging me the cost of a brand new mouse?


The problem is that it would likely take a half hour to an hour to replace a button. An hour of labour in a shop, depending on where it is located, can be anywhere from $50 to $100. If you have a friend who can manage it, there's always pizza and beer.


----------



## NIK1

Which mouse do you think is better for all around gaming and normal mouse usage.Mad Catz R.A.T. Pro X Ultimate Gaming Mouse with Philips PLN2037 Twin-Eye Laser Sensor Module,or the Mad Catz R.A.T. Pro X Ultimate Gaming Mouse with PixArt ADNS-9800 Laser Sensor Module.The PixArt ADNS-9800 Laser Sensor one is 9 bucks more.Any input appreciated will help me decide on which one to get.


----------



## NIK1

No reply's on my above post. Are the Mad Catz R.A.T. Pro X Ultimate Gaming Mice that crappy.


----------



## Mergatroid

I would have replied but I own a RAT 9 so I can't help you.


----------



## ralph9994

Hi guys,

I've got a R.A.T 9 laying on a shelf for some time now cause it broken. The RMB doesn't click anymore. The copper clicky inside the switch is broken. Does anyone know how to fix it??


----------



## Mergatroid

I think you would need some soldering skills to solder in a new switch. You can check on eBay and see if anyone has a used part for sale. You should be able to find the switch itself at mouser.com if you can't find the button on eBay. You will have to look through their catalogue though, which is pretty big. You'll have to compare pictures to get the right switch. Then you have to desolder the old switch and solder in the new one.


----------



## ralph9994

What kinda switch do i need? Type? Or just any omron one?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

I wish I could ironically buy some Zhij microswitches.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralph9994*
> 
> What kinda switch do i need? Type? Or just any omron one?


As long as the package is the same they can be any brand. If you want specific long-lasting switches you will have to look for that brand name. I have had good luck getting switches and ports from mouser.com and even Amazon. I actually got a ten pack of smt 10-pin mini USB jacks from Amazon for under $4, but they take a long time to get here from Hong Kong. With mouser I get the parts within a day or two. They have always been really fast. It takes a while to go through their catalogue though. You can likely get brand specific parts from eBay though if you want a specific switch not available at mouser.


----------



## ralph9994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> As long as the package is the same they can be any brand. If you want specific long-lasting switches you will have to look for that brand name. I have had good luck getting switches and ports from mouser.com and even Amazon. I actually got a ten pack of smt 10-pin mini USB jacks from Amazon for under $4, but they take a long time to get here from Hong Kong. With mouser I get the parts within a day or two. They have always been really fast. It takes a while to go through their catalogue though. You can likely get brand specific parts from eBay though if you want a specific switch not available at mouser.


They have so many things! what do i search for?


----------



## naluca

My R.A.T pro S is showing a weird issue; the scrollwheel is skipping steps if there is any cursor movement. At 125Hz, the problem occurs a bit less frequently. It may be a firmware bug or a defect. My workaround is to configure their software to bind UP key on ScrollUp and DOWN key on ScrollDown. Interestingly, the scrolling wheel is working properly after that, especially in games.

I've bought it refurbished; coincidentally, the store doesn't have it anymore few days later and considering the price (80 Euro, it can' t be sold out







), I guess it may be just recalled







. I like the shape and the weight, it's a shame







.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralph9994*
> 
> They have so many things! what do i search for?


Sorry. I have been a little busy.
Look in their catalog for miniature switches and find one that looks like yours. You could always email madcatz and ask them for a part number or switch type.


----------



## SZPAX83

HI
anyone know how u can buy extra batteries for rat 9 in uk i search 'all' google and found mad catz sell them but only in USA alza sell them but out of stock since like ever 1 guy from Texas sell used ones but price with shipping is like 45 dollars for 1 used battery so its kinda ripoff i tried look in france and germany also in poland but stil nothing , found 1 in Bulgaria but also out of stock, if nothing i try find someone seling death mouse and ask for batteries even death ones so i can replace cells inside.


----------



## SZPAX83

OK today they restock them on alzashop they delivery all Europe so if someone needs spare battery there's 2 sets in stock as they hard to get I thought I share info with u


----------



## naluca

More testing with the R.A.T. pro S: mouse wheel is more usable at 250Hz, the wheel doesn't skip with that setting
Software is very buggy :
-changing the polling rate makes the mouse wheel unresponsive sometimes
-lift off distance doesn't stick after clicking on apply (especially when using 1000Hz poll rate)
-sometimes the polling rate doesn't apply, setting it to 250Hz, mouserate.exe reports 500Hz, and strangely, the mouse wheel doesn't malfunction. But it malfunctions again after closing the software.
-Redefining keys doesn't work sometimes, when a shortcut/key is bound on a button, nothing happens when triggering it
-Unable to use macros with mwheelup/mwheeldn , these commands are ignored
Software version is 7.0.52.3 and firmware 0118.


----------



## Miaur

Hey, anyone knows how to remove the infinite screw from the side pannel? I have to access the interior of the side butons to fix one of them, but one of the screws is behind the position slider. I link an album showing the screw that i'm refering to


http://imgur.com/lbJ0C


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miaur*
> 
> Hey, anyone knows how to remove the infinite screw from the side pannel? I have to access the interior of the side butons to fix one of them, but one of the screws is behind the position slider. I link an album showing the screw that i'm refering to
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/lbJ0C


There should be an Allen head screw in the end of that piece. The Allen key may have come with the mouse. The black part is just a cover, unscrew the Allen screw in the end.


----------



## Miaur

But if i use that screw it only moves the sidepanel forward or backward, and if i try to keep screwing after it reaches its end it just starts bending the plastic ends. Do you mean that screw? Here it shows that its only one piece http://cdn.overclock.net/2/2e/900x900px-LL-2e28e0e2_buttonassembly.jpeg
Could you link an image showing which screw do you mean, or how to remove it altogether?


----------



## Mergatroid

You see the long metal shaft in the picture you linked? Isn't that the screw that goes inside the black plastic housing?
I have not taken one apart before. I am no monger using mine, but when I get home from work I will check my RAT and see how it comes apart.


----------



## Miaur

Yeah, that metal screw is the one i want to remove, but its only used to move fordwards or bawards the thumb panel. Your old mouse might not have it, as i think its only present on rat 7 onwards. The screw in particular is an endless screw (idk if its said like that, is the kind that some wrenches have to move mobile parts) which is held by that plastic cover that i showed on my images. That cover acts as a stop to prevent you from moving that part too much. I need to remove it to access a screw on the back part of the pannel to repair one of my buttons. I have the same problem that is solved in this thread ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1492423/mmo-7-broken-back-button-bbb ), but the author didn't explain how to remove that screw. I PM'd him, but he last connected 2 moths ago.


----------



## Miaur

Nevermind, looking through the image history of the the thread i found an image showing it being removed. I went up to when it was posted and i found this http://www.overclock.net/t/826113/official-the-cyborg-r-a-t-and-m-m-o-owners-club/3130#post_21570889 so i've been able to remove it. Now the problem is that when i pulled the clip, it went flying and now i've lost it, so idk if i'll be able to close it properly now. Thanks for showing interest though!

Nvm, i swept my room and i found it! Happy ending for everyone. Thanks for trying to help even if you no longer use this type of mice


----------



## Mergatroid

It's a good thing you found that because I completely forgot to check my RAT 9 when I got home. Glad to hear you got it solved. Let us know how your repair turns out.


----------



## kapnobatai

Thanks for sharing. As I understand, for LMB and RMB the OMRON Micro Switch D2FC-F-7N is compatible, but can you please tell us which switch did you use for MMB? I can t find it anywhere


----------



## Myst-san

Hey ,does someone know the LR mouse button color diode model? Or from where i can get it replaced? The blue color is really week and I can't crate the Cyan color at all.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> Hey ,does someone know the LR mouse button color diode model? Or from where i can get it replaced? The blue color is really week and I can't crate the Cyan color at all.


Your mouse should have a two year warranty. Go to the Madcatz website and start an RMA ticket.
If you are outside warranty or can't ship it away for service I'm not sure what you would do for that problem. It's doubtful it's caused by bad LEDs because they last a long time. It's more likely the chip that drives them or something to do with the software (driver or firmware). Go to Madcatz website and email their service people and ask them what you should do.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Your mouse should have a two year warranty. Go to the Madcatz website and start an RMA ticket.
> If you are outside warranty or can't ship it away for service I'm not sure what you would do for that problem. It's doubtful it's caused by bad LEDs because they last a long time. It's more likely the chip that drives them or something to do with the software (driver or firmware). Go to Madcatz website and email their service people and ask them what you should do.


It is already out of warranty. The LED progressively started to fade on the Blue. Currently the Blue is half as bright as the rest. At the beginning I was thinking that my eyas were playing tricks on me, but now I'm certain. Also side button 1 is broken.
I would wright to support to see what will happened.


----------



## Mergatroid

I would be amazed if the LEDs have gone bad. It's not unheard of but it is very unusual. In that last few decades I can count on one hand the number of times I have seen LEDs go bad. We used to see a fair number of IR LEDs fail in remote controls but that was back in the 80s and 90s. Haven't seen many bad LEDs since then.
Good luck. Maybe come back and let us know what Catz says. They have been pretty good regarding service issues whenever I have contacted them.


----------



## Myst-san

I got a email from support. Since it is out of warranty i should contact an electronics repair shop if they are able to fix it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> I got a email from support. Since it is out of warranty i should contact an electronics repair shop if they are able to fix it.


That really sucks. If I were you I would start pestering them to send me the parts so I could fix it myself.


----------



## Myst-san

I got an another option. I have previously talk with the shop from where I bought the MMO and they told me who was task of repairing them in my country. I will will going to ask them to see what can be done. But it is going to be next week since I'm going on vacation tomorrow.


----------



## gta809

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kapnobatai*
> 
> Thanks for sharing. As I understand, for LMB and RMB the OMRON Micro Switch D2FC-F-7N is compatible, but can you please tell us which switch did you use for MMB? I can t find it anywhere


Not sure what model you have but my RAT 7 MMB switch is smaller than LMB/RMB I thnk i bought http://www.wayengineer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=464_177_178&products_id=1813


----------



## quasar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Which mouse do you think is better for all around gaming and normal mouse usage.Mad Catz R.A.T. Pro X Ultimate Gaming Mouse with Philips PLN2037 Twin-Eye Laser Sensor Module,or the Mad Catz R.A.T. Pro X Ultimate Gaming Mouse with PixArt ADNS-9800 Laser Sensor Module.The PixArt ADNS-9800 Laser Sensor one is 9 bucks more.Any input appreciated will help me decide on which one to get.


Hi Nik1,

I have acquire a R.A.T. Pro X, after my 2 RAT's 9 both died the laser on me.

I bought a RAT 9, and later, after the plastic body broke, due to an accidental drop with the pinkie side, I bought another one, second hand on eBay.

The 2nd one, the laser die after a few months, so I start using mine, again, and I was preparing to exchange the plastic body, when the laser of this one also died.

So, it was time to move on, and I recently bought a Pro X.

With a bad experience with the lasers from the RAT 9, I acquire the one with the PixArt ADNS-9800 Laser Sensor Module.

For me, it worked as a replacement, after a period of adaptation due to the lightness of the mouse, compared to RAT 9.
I play mostly FPS, and after creating profiles for the games, its perfect. No regrets until now.

If the laser die, I've always an easy way to replace them.


----------



## quasar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Which mouse do you think is better for all around gaming and normal mouse usage.Mad Catz R.A.T. Pro X Ultimate Gaming Mouse with Philips PLN2037 Twin-Eye Laser Sensor Module,or the Mad Catz R.A.T. Pro X Ultimate Gaming Mouse with PixArt ADNS-9800 Laser Sensor Module.The PixArt ADNS-9800 Laser Sensor one is 9 bucks more.Any input appreciated will help me decide on which one to get.


Hi Nik1,

I have acquire a R.A.T. Pro X, after my 2 RAT's 9 both died the laser on me.

I bought a RAT 9, and later, after the plastic body broke, due to an accidental drop with the pinkie side, I bought another one, second hand on eBay.

The 2nd one, the laser die after a few months, so I start using mine, again, and I was preparing to exchange the plastic body, when the laser of this one also died.

So, it was time to move on, and I recently bought a Pro X.

With a bad experience with the lasers from the RAT 9, I acquire the one with the PixArt ADNS-9800 Laser Sensor Module.

For me, it worked as a replacement, after a period of adaptation due to the lightness of the mouse, compared to RAT 9.
I play mostly FPS, and after creating profiles for the games, its perfect. No regrets until now.

If the laser die, I've always an easy way to replace them.


----------



## 3KyNoX

Hello, does the MMO7 got side wheel left right clickable positions ?

https://uk.hama.com/bilder/00053/abx/00053879abx3.jpg

and last image on this picture :

http://assets.sbnation.com/assets/940192/logitech-gestures-m660.jpg

If not, any other Rat model got it ?

I really consider this feature.

Thanks


----------



## Mergatroid

No. The RAT mice have a thumb wheel that can be set to scroll left and right if you want, but the main scroll wheel does not click left and right.


----------



## Myst-san

That function is called tilt. Even with the thumb scroll I wasn't able to replicate it fully.
The new Rat Pro has tilt and maybe the office one.


----------



## thest0rm

So i'm wondering weather to buy a M.M.O 7, or a Logitech G502 as my primary mouse..

I have previously owned both mice, one died of long usage and the M.M.O 7 died as i ****ed up trying to fix the double click problem on the right switch.
Aside from the wheel not being an actual wheel, just two buttons, the M.M.O 7 was brilliant... If not for the inherent problems i've read much about ofc..

So if i buy a a new M.M.O 7, will i be able to actually make it last at least 2 or 3 years?
I have a bunch of good 20 mil rated replacement switches in case..


----------



## Myst-san

Mine is 2.5 years, only problem is that the blue doesn't shine very bright any more, other then the laser stopping occasionally. I'm hoping for an updated version like they're doing for the Rat 7 to Rat 8,something like M.M.O 8.


----------



## eternalthree

Owner of a RAT 7 infection here. One of the side buttons (4 or 5) doesn't click anymore, but the button press does register. Is there any way to fix this? Should I just open her up and see?


----------



## Mergatroid

You can open it and have a look. There are pictures of various RATs disassembled earlier in the thread. I'm not sure if those side buttons can be replaced or not but might as well have a look and make sure nothing else is causing the problem.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternalthree*
> 
> Owner of a RAT 7 infection here. One of the side buttons (4 or 5) doesn't click anymore, but the button press does register. Is there any way to fix this? Should I just open her up and see?


I'm currently having the same problem with button 4. I'm currently searching for the correct button model. Then I have to find someone to replace it. If you have problem with disassembling it, I can help. I have opened mine 4 times already.


----------



## eternalthree

Mine is the back button. is that button 4 or 5? i wont have a problem taking it apart, but will the new button need to be soldered on after unsoldering the old one? let me know what you can find ,..... maybe i should ebay a new button. ugh
thank you


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternalthree*
> 
> Mine is the back button. is that button 4 or 5? i wont have a problem taking it apart, but will the new button need to be soldered on after unsoldering the old one? let me know what you can find ,..... maybe i should ebay a new button. ugh
> thank you


That is button 5. Just to let you know it is held by 3 bolts, one is behind the metal cylinder (don't know how they are called ). This is how the button/switch looks like.








I just need to make sure it is the correct one and I have to find someone to soldere it. It is not like I can't do it myself, it's just that I don't want to risk it. I will be replacing them all to know I don't have to do it again.


----------



## nanaki45

Hi all,

Someone know where i can find an new MMO 7 to buy in europe ? it seems like there's no more :/


----------



## GanGstaOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanaki45*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Someone know where i can find an new MMO 7 to buy in europe ? it seems like there's no more :/


you can find it amazon.co.uk or amazon.es

you can also by from here

http://www.itshop.bg/en/category/30/gaming-mice-keyboards.html?page=3

they have MMO 7 White and Red and RAT 7 White


----------



## c1tramon

Hi All!
If this thread has owners Mad Catz RAT Pro S Mouse, have you a scroll wheel bug?
The problem of my mouse consists in the fact that sometimes she stops working scrolling. This may happen spontaneously. But most often the bug occurs after use of the software Mad Katz. Nothing happens when rotating the scroll wheel. This bug can be avoided if the mouse to pull the connector out of the socket, and then reconnect. However, sometimes you can not do this with one attempt: it is necessary to connect the mouse a few times. My operating system is Windows 10 x64. Mouse new, bought a month ago.
I asked a question to the Mad Catz technical support, the response has not yet been received.
Thank you for wanting to help me.


----------



## GanGstaOne

I have brand new RAT 8 have same problem but the wheel starts working after you few tries and yes it does happens after i use mat catz software
Win10 x64 too


----------



## c1tramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanGstaOne*
> 
> I have brand new RAT 8 have same problem but the wheel starts working after you few tries and yes it does happens after i use mat catz software
> Win10 x64 too


Did you try to contact the technical support? What they told you?


----------



## GanGstaOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c1tramon*
> 
> Did you try to contact the technical support? What they told you?


No but i know that they do work on new firmware and software version for their new line dont know about 2015 versions
And this only happend to me two times for this 1 week since i got the mouse but i will write to them if this continues


----------



## Aqib

How do you assign volume up and down to the thumb scroll wheel on the rat 7? I had to do a system restore and now I cant remember how I did it previously.


----------



## c1tramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanGstaOne*
> 
> And this only happend to me two times for this 1 week since i got the mouse


I installed Windows 10 x64. It is very likely that the source of the bug in this circumstance. Because on a computer with Win 10 x32 this bug is not at all.


----------



## GanGstaOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c1tramon*
> 
> Please tell me what operating system is installed on your computer? And what a bit from your operating system? I installed Windows 10 x64. It is very likely that the source of the bug in this circumstance.


Windows 10 x64 and i found that this happens almost every time i use the mat catz software after i close the program the scroll wheel stops working and after few minutes starts again


----------



## c1tramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanGstaOne*
> 
> Windows 10 x64 and i found that this happens almost every time i use the mat catz software after i close the program the scroll wheel stops working and after few minutes starts again


I do the same. When I leave the mouse settings, the wheel stops working. I cured it when reconnecting the mouse. Now I am in correspondence with Mad Katz technical support. I wrote to him that he had found the cause of the bug, and it is 64 bits. Waiting for an answer from him.


----------



## GanGstaOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c1tramon*
> 
> I do the same. When I leave the mouse settings, the wheel stops working. I cured it when reconnecting the mouse. Now I am in correspondence with Mad Katz technical support. I wrote to him that he had found the cause of the bug, and it is 64 bits. Waiting for an answer from him.


Great hope they fix it please post here their response


----------



## c1tramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanGstaOne*
> 
> Great hope they fix it please post here their response


I had previously told them that my suspicions related to their softness. I sent them the results of my tests.
Ok, I will write here about what it was over. Thank you for your response to my question.


----------



## nonanche92000

Hey guys ,

I own a R.A.T. 5 since 2012 , i have replaced most of the parts inside so i can give you a list with all you need :

For the left and right switches : OMRON D2FC 7N - http://www.selectronic.fr/microswitch-special-pour-souris-d2fc-f-7n-10m.html , if you can, choose the "10M" or higher version meaning it can reach 10 000 000 clics .

For the middle scroll wheel coder : ALPS EC10E1220505 - http://www.mouser.fr/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=EC10E1220505virtualkey68800000virtualkey688-EC10E1220505

For the middle scroll switch : E-SWITCH TS10100F070P - http://www.mouser.fr/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=TS10100F070Pvirtualkey61200000virtualkey612-TS10100F070P

For the side switches forw/back (red target switch inclued ) : ALPS SKQGAKE010 - http://www.mouser.fr/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=SKQGAKE010virtualkey68800000virtualkey688-SKQGAKE010

For the DPI/Mode switches : OMRON B3U-1000P - http://www.mouser.fr/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=B3U-1000Pvirtualkey65300000virtualkey653-B3U-1000P

This is all you need for the RAT 5 , i didn't inclued the horizontal side scroll switch because i do not use it .

Most of the part i gave you , are far better quality than the chinese switch they use inside the R.A.T 5.

Hope this will help!


----------



## GanGstaOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonanche92000*
> 
> Hey guys ,
> 
> I own a R.A.T. 5 since 2012 , i have replaced most of the parts inside so i can give you a list with all you need :
> 
> For the left and right switches : OMRON D2FC 7N - http://www.selectronic.fr/microswitch-special-pour-souris-d2fc-f-7n-10m.html , if you can, choose the "10M" or higher version meaning it can reach 10 000 000 clics .
> 
> For the middle scroll wheel coder : ALPS EC10E1220505 - http://www.mouser.fr/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=EC10E1220505virtualkey68800000virtualkey688-EC10E1220505
> 
> For the middle scroll switch : E-SWITCH TS10100F070P - http://www.mouser.fr/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=TS10100F070Pvirtualkey61200000virtualkey612-TS10100F070P
> 
> For the side switches forw/back (red target switch inclued ) : ALPS SKQGAKE010 - http://www.mouser.fr/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=SKQGAKE010virtualkey68800000virtualkey688-SKQGAKE010
> 
> For the DPI/Mode switches : OMRON B3U-1000P - http://www.mouser.fr/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=B3U-1000Pvirtualkey65300000virtualkey653-B3U-1000P
> 
> This is all you need for the RAT 5 , i didn't inclued the horizontal side scroll switch because i do not use it .
> 
> Most of the part i gave you , are far better quality than the chinese switch they use inside the R.A.T 5.
> 
> Hope this will help!


how did you find what exactly you need for your mouse part numbers and such ?? what you open the mouse ??
let say someone have RAT 7 ??


----------



## nonanche92000

GanGstaOne : i found most of the parts because i have some knowledge about electronics , all i did is take some measurements ( height , width , depth) .

I think rat 5 and rat 7 use the same method for disassembly , the rat 7 is just a little bit different .

Just type "rat 7 disassembly " or "rat 7 teardown" on youtube and you will find some results.


----------



## c1tramon

Preliminary response from technical support (on the scroll wheel bug):
"Dear Igor,
Thank you for the help with the test.
We will, need to forward this matter to our testing department in order for them to analyze this situation.
We will contact you as soon as we receive an answer from them".


----------



## nonanche92000

c1tramon : what is the exact issue with your mouse ? Explain me , maybe i can help you !


----------



## c1tramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonanche92000*
> 
> c1tramon : what is the exact issue with your mouse ? Explain me , maybe i can help you !


http://www.overclock.net/t/826113/official-the-cyborg-r-a-t-and-m-m-o-owners-club/3750#post_25657041

I received a response technical support. The answer is:

"Our test lab told us that there is a Win 10 setting which sometimes interferes with mouse scrolling - You should go to Devices - Mouse and touchpad -> turn off scroll inactive windows".

I'll test ...


----------



## GanGstaOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c1tramon*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/826113/official-the-cyborg-r-a-t-and-m-m-o-owners-club/3750#post_25657041
> 
> I received a response technical support. The answer is:
> 
> "Our test lab told us that there is a Win 10 setting which sometimes interferes with mouse scrolling - You should go to Devices - Mouse and touchpad -> turn off scroll inactive windows".
> 
> I'll test ...


Great i try it when i get home in a few days thanks


----------



## c1tramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanGstaOne*
> 
> Great i try it when i get home in a few days thanks


I told them: "But why on the 32-bits operating system computer does not need to do that? And it all works.
Does it mean that you need to make a patch to the mouse software?".

UPD.
The method does not work. I wrote to them again. Again, I am waiting for an answer.


----------



## AmidMany

It's kinda sad when a powerhouse mouse hits the dust. I think your time is best spent either talking to the repair department or crafting a little coffin and bury it somewhere for spare parts. I'm on my 3rd MM07. My first one I sent back 3 times for replacement of a malfunctioning hat switch (which they promptly sent back brand new replacements each time. I have an interesting collection of boxes as they keep shrinking it into new configurations and a pile of accessory boxes and parts.) and finally the fwd button broke off, I was able to fix that with super glue and metal wire and that lasted 8 months into warranty expiration. So when that failed I had and go buy a new warranty basically. The same fwd button snapped on my 2nd purchased mouse in the exact same way, was also out of warrenty, So now I don't program that button for gaming to preserve it. Also it seems to me that they put in a higher quality hat switch as I've never had any issues like i did in my first 2 since then. The only flaw I have experienced is that fwd button which snapped off in exactly the same way. That led me to my 3rd purchase which is operating perfectly and still under warranty. My biggest complaint is that I have to tape down a piece of paper for it to track because it looses its location on the wood colored desk top. Even though it has a high resolution laser I think it tracks poorly on some surfaces. I use the paper for notes and refresh it regularly.

Even with these faults I find it very difficult to be without it for even a few days. as I have half the regular windows commands and passwords in the mouse and have to relearn how to operate my computer for when it's out for repair

Kudos for Mad Catz for always honoring their warranty without question. and even once extending it for me for a couple of months past expiration.

Does any of this make sense. I asked for a white mouse instead of the black original and love it even more. plus the Editor program recognizes the color!


----------



## GanGstaOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmidMany*
> 
> It's kinda sad when a powerhouse mouse hits the dust. I think your time is best spent either talking to the repair department or crafting a little coffin and bury it somewhere for spare parts. I'm on my 3rd MM07. My first one I sent back 3 times for replacement of a malfunctioning hat switch (which they promptly sent back brand new replacements each time. I have an interesting collection of boxes as they keep shrinking it into new configurations and a pile of accessory boxes and parts.) and finally the fwd button broke off, I was able to fix that with super glue and metal wire and that lasted 8 months into warranty expiration. So when that failed I had and go buy a new warranty basically. The same fwd button snapped on my 2nd purchased mouse in the exact same way, was also out of warrenty, So now I don't program that button for gaming to preserve it. Also it seems to me that they put in a higher quality hat switch as I've never had any issues like i did in my first 2 since then. The only flaw I have experienced is that fwd button which snapped off in exactly the same way. That led me to my 3rd purchase which is operating perfectly and still under warranty. My biggest complaint is that I have to tape down a piece of paper for it to track because it looses its location on the wood colored desk top. Even though it has a high resolution laser I think it tracks poorly on some surfaces. I use the paper for notes and refresh it regularly.
> Even with these faults I find it very difficult to be without it for even a few days. as I have half the regular windows commands and passwords in the mouse and have to relearn how to operate my computer for when it's out for repair
> Kudos for Mad Catz for always honoring their warranty without question. and even once extending it for me for a couple of months past expiration.
> Does any of this make sense. I asked for a white mouse instead of the black original and love it even more. plus the Editor program recognizes the color!


Yes it does when RAT 8 first came out i found it in Spain (amazon store) for only 70 euro full price in Europe is atleast 100 euros to up 150 depend on store so i bought two


----------



## headbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonanche92000*
> 
> Hey guys ,
> 
> I own a R.A.T. 5 since 2012 , i have replaced most of the parts inside so i can give you a list with all you need :
> 
> For the left and right switches : OMRON D2FC 7N - http://www.selectronic.fr/microswitch-special-pour-souris-d2fc-f-7n-10m.html , if you can, choose the "10M" or higher version meaning it can reach 10 000 000 clics .
> 
> For the middle scroll wheel coder : ALPS EC10E1220505 - http://www.mouser.fr/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=EC10E1220505virtualkey68800000virtualkey688-EC10E1220505
> 
> For the middle scroll switch : E-SWITCH TS10100F070P - http://www.mouser.fr/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=TS10100F070Pvirtualkey61200000virtualkey612-TS10100F070P
> 
> For the side switches forw/back (red target switch inclued ) : ALPS SKQGAKE010 - http://www.mouser.fr/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=SKQGAKE010virtualkey68800000virtualkey688-SKQGAKE010
> 
> For the DPI/Mode switches : OMRON B3U-1000P - http://www.mouser.fr/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=B3U-1000Pvirtualkey65300000virtualkey653-B3U-1000P
> 
> This is all you need for the RAT 5 , i didn't inclued the horizontal side scroll switch because i do not use it .
> 
> Most of the part i gave you , are far better quality than the chinese switch they use inside the R.A.T 5.
> 
> Hope this will help!


very helpful, thanks (I went thru all the 380 pages of this thread to look for parts and guides, lol)

I have ordered the left/right and middle switches on ebay, not sure what is the part # for the middle ones, but the left/right are the D2FC-F-7N 20M versions so they should last 20 million clicks. I got 4 left/right and 5 middle for 16 usd incl worldwide shipping. The auction is for 6 left/right and 1 middle but I asked the seller and he offered me the deal of 4+5 for that price as I said the middle switch is always to go first in my experience.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231521064488?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

for the 5D MMO7 button I think this might be it (lot of 10 pcs for 6usd) - ordered one today
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For-ALPS-5-way-direction-6-5x6-5x4-Push-Button-SMD-SMT-Tactile-Tact-Switch-Handy/32643384908.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.6MlEQR

I am on my 3rd MMO7 (actually 4th if I count one that I returned right away because the scroll wheel was bidning like crazy and hard to rotate)

Got the first in 2014, in 2016 I have RMAd it (middle button double-clicking), got a new one, returned that straight away because of the ****ty scroll wheel and got another one which was ok for few months, then the wheel started to double click again. Was fighting it with autohotkey script with somewhat good results for a couple of months but recently the script was no longer helping and started experiencing double and even triple clicks in like 50% cases.
So I opened it up and tried to bend the metal clip in the switch but it wasn't succesful, I have broken the pin on the cover (the middle switch is literally touching the left switch so no chance to open it gently) and it wouldn't hold closed anymore. Too bad I didn't see the oil method before and tried that one first, maybe it would have helped.

So I had to buy another MMO7 before I can repair the old one. Sadly I couldn't find it stock anymore, just one shop (where I got all of them) was selling used but refurbished one with 30% off. Well not really refurbished. I have a feeling I got the one that I returned them right away cause the scroll wheel is exactly the same ****, binding like crazy and very hard to turn compared to my old one. Also the left button double clicks sometimes (but in maybe 1/10 cases) and is little harder to click especially when clicking far from the end, also the forward side button had no tactile feedback and is hard to press and only works in about 7/10 cases.

I have also found a new unit in one shop who promises to have it available in one month, so fingers crossed. Maybe I'll still keep this ****ty one for spares, maybe I will return it when/if I get the new unit but I am kinda skeptical about their promised availability.

Maybe I'll try to combine the two I have now (use the side board and upper board from the old and the main board from the "refurbished".

Hopefully with all the spare parts I will be able to keep one alive until Mad Catz releases an updated MMO7 model. Would love to see the MMO7 remade with all the cool technology used on the Rat Pro X, I would definitely buy that one no matter the cost.

After getting used to the MMO7 any other mouse feels like I am using the PC with a broken arm if you know what I mean, it saves me tons of mouse movements. I am using the firefox profile with some modifications:
5d click = enter
5d left = previous tab
5d right = next tab
5d up = top of page
5d down = bottom of page
the big buttons next to 5D are close current tab and reopen last closed tab
thumb wheel = volume up/down
bottom thumb button = minimize/restore all windows

BTW does the pinky button do anything? Cause I never noticed what it does and it's not programmable in the software. I have the lock buttons disabled, so maybe it's something related to that and that's why it doesn't do anything on my mouse.

I don't understand why they don't allow programming of ALL the buttons, for me the action lock buttons are totally useless (just press them accidentally time to time which just annoys me, so I've turned it off). Also the mode button next to left button should be programmable, I don't use any modes either. Generally I use the buttons for productivity and not gaming so all the hard-binded gaming features are just wasted buttons for me. Luckily all of them are on weird places and probably wouldn't really use them anyway. Last MMO I have really played a lot was Lineage II and in that game no mouse would have enough buttons and pressing keyboards is faster anyway ;o]]
Nowdays I don't really play any MMOs since they all suck and I don't have time for stupid grinding anymore.

Kinda shame that Mad Catz don't have any repair centres and don't repair their products. They will just send you a new unit (or a different model if they no longer have the same one). At least that's what their support guy told me. But since I want the MMO7 features that is not an option for me. Also according to the thread they used to sell mice parts, but seems they don't anymore as the links are dead and I couldn't find it on their website. Not sure if that included all the plastic parts and switches or just accessories. Another reason to better keep the bad one for spares since while I can stock up on the switches if some plastic part breaks I am screwed.


----------



## nonanche92000

Hi ,

@ headbass : Don't bother with opening the switch and try to bend some parts inside of it , usually it will end up with decreased/increased value of the force to activate it , and also the return force will be affected too, and that 's what we don't want.

And for the place to buy these switches , avoid Ebay , try digikey or mouser , they are official reseller of many brands of electronics components ( Omron , Alps, Panasonic , Nichicon , Elna , Nippon CC( Chemicon) ,Toshiba.... ) and it will be a lot cheaper than Ebay.You can find everything you want in their website , mouser got a lot more choice compare to digikey , this is the only difference between them.


----------



## headbass

Sadly neither mouser nor digikey have the D2FC-F-7N in their catalogue (at least not when searching for this exact term), that is why I was ordering from ebay. It was pretty cheap anyways and I'd rather buy parts that are 100% compatible with the MMO7 and of the best possible quality then risk buying incompatible parts or some inferior versions.
But thanks for the info I'll try to stick with the wholesale shops when possible.

Well I already learned the hard way, firstly I broke the switch cover clip and secondly the middle mouse button is different design and very hard to assemble, think I damaged the spring too much anyway.
If anyone is experiencing the double clicking issues I would recommend to try first this (only found the vid after I damaged mine):





It's not too hard - anyone should be able to do it. Just have to disassemble the cover, so undo 3 screws at the bottom and pop the top off and drop some oil on the switches. Will probably try it on the one I just got as the LMB is double clicking sometimes and it seems it's getting more and more frequent.


----------



## headbass

btw was looking for a simple app to count mouse clicks to test if the oiling method worked for me and found this one:
http://www.blacksunsoftware.com/mousotron.html

sadly I have to report the 



 did not fix it for me. Sometimes it's better and I get double clicks in only 5% but sometimes I still get over 20% double-clicks.
The guy in the vid shows the before and after testing so it will probably help in some cases, the mouse in the vid is RAT7.

At least oiling up the scroll wheel has helped a lot. It is still binding in one place but since the overall resistance has dropped significantly it's no longer annoying me that much. Still not as nice feel as the old unit.

Guess I'll have to try using the autohotkey script again until the replacement switches arrive ;o[


----------



## headbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headbass*
> 
> btw was looking for a simple app to count mouse clicks to test if the oiling method worked for me and found this one:
> http://www.blacksunsoftware.com/mousotron.html
> 
> sadly I have to report the
> 
> 
> 
> did not fix it for me. Sometimes it's better and I get double clicks in only 5% but sometimes I still get over 20% double-clicks.
> The guy in the vid shows the before and after testing so it will probably help in some cases, the mouse in the vid is RAT7.
> 
> At least oiling up the scroll wheel has helped a lot. It is still binding in one place but since the overall resistance has dropped significantly it's no longer annoying me that much. Still not as nice feel as the old unit.
> 
> Guess I'll have to try using the autohotkey script again until the replacement switches arrive ;o[


actually after few days it seems the oiling has worked pretty well
I no longer use any autohotkey scripts and I am no longer getting double click disbehaviour on left button as before

so anyone having problems with their I do recommend to give the oiling method a try, very simple to do and seems to work well....maybe I'll have to re-oil the switches after some time but it's a 5min job

I have receieved the 20m omron switches today so I'll try to repair the middle click on my old one....and honestly the new "used" one I am runnning now is very useable after the oiling fix....I still have slight issues with the button in front of the 4d but it works in about 70% and I don't use it that often to be a major issue for me, just a slight annoyance that it doesn't work 10/10 but still a big time saver to have that feature


----------



## headbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> looks like my 5way hat switch broke. The button fell off last night after a few weeks of what sounded like the crinkle of candy wrappers every time the button was pulled towards me. I figured what the heck and try to fix it myself as its out of warranty. It didnt work, cant say exactly why but i figured i would post the shots i took anyways as perhaps i could be of help to someone else. As much as I googled this may be the only guide for taking this part of the Rat mice apart ....
> 
> This is what it looks like
> 
> This shot is without the black cap over the end of the screw which on the Rat 7 would angle the thumb pad outward.
> 
> When removed will allow the entire thumb section to lift up and off the spindle it sits on
> 
> Here is a shot showing a C-clip at the end of the silver rod (the rod the thumb unit sides forward and backwards on). You will need to remove this clip to continue taking the unit apart.
> 
> Now using the included tool with the mmo7 keep turning the shaft until it slides out, it will be easy as the C-clip stopping it will no longer stop you.
> 
> With the silver rod removed you are able to remove three small screws show here (one out of shot) which will allow you to take the cover off showing the pcb/switches
> 
> 
> You can see here that all the solder has broken around the 5way switch. Interesting here that the solder around this switch is also what keeps the 5way switch from fall right off the pcb. Horrible stupid construction. Every time the 5way switch is pulled, pushed or pressed all that force is absorbed by the solder joints and pcb. This is my problem. The solder has broken around all four sides of the 5way switch, its able to completely lift off the pcb and is no longer functioning. I had thought it was the knob on the end of this switch which broke but it was actually this switch coming off the pcb when the solder holding it down broke.
> 
> This is what im using to hold the mouse in place while i work on it. The parts are all still connected by wires, its not much room to work and this was great for holding it all. A Dremel vice (fantastic tool) and I dont even know what to call that maginfining glass holder tweezer thingy. I could not have gotten this far without these tools
> 
> This gas soldering torch is pretty cool. Takes like 10secs and i can melt solder. The tip is far to large for this job, like doctor using a knitting needles to stitch a wound. This 5way switch is 6.7mm on all sides and the tip of the iron is around 1.5mm soooo ya, not going to happen.
> 
> Trusty Dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpened the point of that iron pin sharp.
> 
> hard to see here but i managed to (I think-cant really see) to reconnect the solder points along all the sides but one. The last side i think is the problem keeping the mouse from working.
> 
> The Last side i came to and the most difficult to get to looks like its solder has fallen right off, nothing there to reheat and bind.
> 
> I added some of my solder but trying to judge how much is hard. I needed to place a piece of solder where i needed it on the switch with tweezers then melt it. Trying to grab this invisible small speck of solder was HARD lol, but when i placed that tiny chunk of solder on the switch and looking at it through the mag glass it looked liked gigantic and too large. needless to say thats a lot of solder compared to the other three sides.
> 
> 
> In the end it did not work. Less buttons work on that thumb pad now then before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont really care, if even one button does not work then its junk and needs replacing. Not sure if i will go with another MMO7, theres a number of mice I would like to own. I play one game with this mouse ... Diablo 3 and the next mouse will be worked exactly like this one. That 5way hat switch is designed very poorly, its going to break again on the next one.
> There you are. IF your 5way goes out this is how you go about taking the mouse apart to see whats the matter. Perhaps another with better skills then mine will have better luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mouse is going in a spare parts box for future modding projects.
> 
> Thanks for reading


I have disassembled the thumb part on my MMO7 today to check if the 5D switch I got is the same and couldn't get the cap off....is it just slided on the switch? cause I have used good amount of force and couldn't get it off.....I didn't want to be too brutal since mine still works, I just wanted to take the cap off so I can verify I got a correct one

I know your fell off by itself so you might not be sure but maybe you tried to put it back on and know the answer

since I wasn't able to take it off I cannot say 100% it's the same but from what I can see it looks identical...I am about 90% sure it is the same switch


----------



## cravinmild

i dont know. perhaps one of the other members here could provide you with the answer. Scorry to hear the mouse is causing you problems. Um on my third (one rma) and like to take it out for a D3 session. Hope you get your answer


----------



## Lightning Whale

Is there finally a viable replacement for the original rat 7 and comes in a gloss finish?


----------



## Myst-san

I'm thinking of going for Rat 8 since my M.M.O has two broken buttons that I'm holding in place with tape. Also the sensore is better and I don't use the extra buttons anymore.


----------



## Blatsz32

Hi. I have an MMO7 mouse and i am having trouble using the Smart Technology software. Every time I try and open the program i get a message telling me that it needs to shut down and then a debug message shows up. I am currently running windows 10 and it is fully updated. Is anyone else having issues with the Smart Tecnology software? I am supplementing it with the Auto Profiler app.

Also, I am able to use profoles from the pre-made packs but i am unable to create a profile.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Hi. I have an MMO7 mouse and i am having trouble using the Smart Technology software. Every time I try and open the program i get a message telling me that it needs to shut down and then a debug message shows up. I am currently running windows 10 and it is fully updated. Is anyone else having issues with the Smart Tecnology software? I am supplementing it with the Auto Profiler app.
> 
> Also, I am able to use profoles from the pre-made packs but i am unable to create a profile.


I'm not having the problem you are describing. If you would like I can create the profiles for you and upload them somewhere.


----------



## Sentinela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Hi. I have an MMO7 mouse and i am having trouble using the Smart Technology software. Every time I try and open the program i get a message telling me that it needs to shut down and then a debug message shows up. I am currently running windows 10 and it is fully updated. Is anyone else having issues with the Smart Tecnology software? I am supplementing it with the Auto Profiler app.
> 
> Also, I am able to use profoles from the pre-made packs but i am unable to create a profile.


Same here. Looks like the latest Windows 10 update broke the software...Mad Catz is bankrupt, so...we are screwed.


----------



## Myst-san

After 3 years and a bit I have replaced my M.M.O 7 with R.A.T.8. The M.M.O. was starting to brake down. I had to Tape two of the buttons since their base was broken. The Blue RGB light was starting to fail and I had the occasional laser lock.
I had stopped using the extra buttons on the MMO, I don't need so many anymore, I may miss some of them. The only drawback is that the Auto-profiler doesn't work with the R.A.T.8, but it has almost all the functionality in the new software.

This will be probably be my last R.A.T. I hope it will last long.
I have a really good MMO profile for World of Tanks if anybody wants it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> Same here. Looks like the latest Windows 10 update broke the software...Mad Catz is bankrupt, so...we are screwed.


Have you tried running it in compatible mode?


----------



## Sentinela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> After 3 years and a bit I have replaced my M.M.O 7 with R.A.T.8. The M.M.O. was starting to brake down. I had to Tape two of the buttons since their base was broken. The Blue RGB light was starting to fail and I had the occasional laser lock.
> I had stopped using the extra buttons on the MMO, I don't need so many anymore, I may miss some of them. The only drawback is that the Auto-profiler doesn't work with the R.A.T.8, but it has almost all the functionality in the new software.
> 
> This will be probably be my last R.A.T. I hope it will last long.
> I have a really good MMO profile for World of Tanks if anybody wants it.
> Have you tried running it in compatible mode?


Tried everything. Looks like a directx error on windows event.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> Tried everything. Looks like a directx error on windows event.


There is the option to roll back the creators update or get the Insider version of WIN 10 on the slow ring. I have tested and it is working with no problems. I can also test the software on my roommate PC, he is on the creators update too.


----------



## Sentinela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst-san*
> 
> There is the option to roll back the creators update or get the Insider version of WIN 10 on the slow ring. I have tested and it is working with no problems. I can also test the software on my roommate PC, he is on the creators update too.


Using creators update, fresh install, no good...still crashes.


----------



## Myst-san

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> Using creators update, fresh install, no good...still crashes.


I tested it by installing the software on my roommate computer with the Creators update and there where no problems. Could you screen capture the error?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> Same here. Looks like the latest Windows 10 update broke the software...Mad Catz is bankrupt, so...we are screwed.


I know Madcatz sold Saitek to Logitech but I never heard they when bankrupt. When did this happen?


----------



## Sentinela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I know Madcatz sold Saitek to Logitech but I never heard they when bankrupt. When did this happen?


https://www.polygon.com/2017/3/31/15137812/mad-catz-shut-down-bankruptcy


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/2017/3/31/15137812/mad-catz-shut-down-bankruptcy


Well, that's unfortunate. It's odd because they were doing fine up until they put all their eggs into one basket with that rockstar game.

Their mice were pretty good, but I got sucked into purchasing a pretty crappy, really expensive keyboard I wish I had of never bought.

What's really odd is that they went for chapter 7 instead of 11. They could have remained open, and kept their employees employed.

I bet all those CEOs and board members have no financial worries.


----------



## Maximillion

It was actually a genius business strategy. The entire board should get into politics tbh.


----------



## PsylentNoise

Since the fall of MadCatz, can someone tell me where I can get the Charge indicator install? I used to have it, but my hdd crashed.


----------



## Sentinela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsylentNoise*
> 
> Since the fall of MadCatz, can someone tell me where I can get the Charge indicator install? I used to have it, but my hdd crashed.


On windows 10 is a no go, unfurnatelly...

Rat9BatteryChargeSetup.zip 638k .zip file


----------



## PsylentNoise

XPredator you rock! Just installed and works great on windows 10. Thank you so much!


----------



## Sentinela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsylentNoise*
> 
> XPredator you rock! Just installed and works great on windows 10. Thank you so much!


LOL yup, i just installed on my updated Windows 10 and it works lol. Before creators update it did not work for me (dont know if its windows 10 updates, or something i had on my old windows 10). Glad it worked (im using it right now too lol)!


----------



## Mergatroid

This is exactly why companies that make peripherals should not require users login to a site to load settings for their products.

Can you imagine if Madcatz had of made their software so you must login to their "cloud" in order to load and create profiles?
This is what Razer does. I bought their Chroma game controller, and I'm praying they don't go bankrupt. If they do, my really expensive controller will work about as well as a brick.
Why are some of these companies so stupid?


----------



## Danny350

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Blatsz32 View Post
> 
> Hi. I have an MMO7 mouse and i am having trouble using the Smart Technology software. Every time I try and open the program i get a message telling me that it needs to shut down and then a debug message shows up. I am currently running windows 10 and it is fully updated. Is anyone else having issues with the Smart Tecnology software? I am supplementing it with the Auto Profiler app.
> 
> Also, I am able to use profoles from the pre-made packs but i am unable to create a profile.


Sorry to hear that you cannot create profiles on the outdated Smart Tech app. I am happy that my software is helping you somewhat workaround the issue.

If I still had any Saitek/Cyborg devices I may have tried to make my own profiler editor to go with Cyborg Auto-Profiler. It would have been horrible looking, but mostly functional.

I did make the project open-source after my last Saitek device broke, I was hoping someone would pick up the torch and improve of my amateurish work.

If you must, open the profiles that has commands you want with a text editor, It should show you how to program the command into any other profile. If the software is truly broken, the manual approach is your best bet outside of sharing profiles.

Anyone wanting to take my place as the Developer of this software, please do. The project is open-source and ready for improvements

https://sourceforge.net/projects/cyborgautoprofiler/.


----------



## tygrysex

Hi
I have a big problem with my RAT 7 MMO








After reinstalling the system and installing the drivers and software for the RAT it allows me to push only one button at the time... for example when I run in Diablo and hold the LMB i can't press any of the side buttons, I have to release the LMB first and then clicking the side button it works. It was fine before reinstalling the system, its not a hardware problem because I have 3 of those RATs and every single one does the same thing








Any idea?


----------



## Mergatroid

No idea. Odd problem. Reinstall over and over I guess. I'm using the driver that is supplied by Microsoft via Windows 10. I wonder if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## tygrysex

Sorted it out, just found some older driver on drivercloud and its working now, reinstalling the newest one from the madcatz site did'n work...


----------



## bgfaulkner

With Mad Catz out of business and download site no longer working, can anyone tell me where to get the editing software for a R.A.T. 9?

Thanks.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

i bet touslesdrivers has it.


----------



## bgfaulkner

Thank you so much.

They did have it and I downloaded and am now using it.

Thanks again.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

edit:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Panther Al

So, all the sudden I see a lot more Mad Catz stuff in stock on Amazon.. is this a warehouse cleanup, or?


----------



## Alya

Didn't MadCatz liquidate or something?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> So, all the sudden I see a lot more Mad Catz stuff in stock on Amazon.. is this a warehouse cleanup, or?


Well, I do know that I am seeing the Pro X+ and Pro S+ available in China right now.


----------



## Panther Al

Hope the Pro X pops up - would like to snag one.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Some corrections.

The Pro X+ units that exist are leftovers from betaboys/testers. It will probably never see the light of day.

The Pro S+ does exist. However, the ones currently on sale in Asia are liquidated product stock. Once it's all sold, that's the end of it.


----------



## 4Frags

Hello:

I bought few days ago the RAT MMO TE but I have a trouble. The website http://www.madcatz.com/ is working but the download section don't









I found the drivers, but I cannot set the side buttons because there is no way to find the software. Anyone have it or knows from where I can download it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## headbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4Frags*
> 
> Hello:
> 
> I bought few days ago the RAT MMO TE but I have a trouble. The website http://www.madcatz.com/ is working but the download section don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the drivers, but I cannot set the side buttons because there is no way to find the software. Anyone have it or knows from where I can download it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I bought a new notebook 4 weeks ago (Huawei Matebook X) and got a Bluetooth RATM mouse for it (not the cheaper RATM Office, but the better one with the 5D joystick that I absolutely love on my MMO7) and the support page was still working - just the files were no longer on the server, but at least I got the filename to look for and found it on one page

try these:
https://rebyte.me/en/madcatz/157292/


----------



## Myst-san

If any one needs M.M.O. 7, RAT8 or RAT ProS Plus driver can pm me. I grab them from MAD Catz site just when I head the announcement that they went under. I was to lazy to try and download them all.


----------



## headbass

that site I posted has a pretty decent selection of Mad Catz mices/keyboards/controllers backed up, both drivers and software

too lazy to grab all the 3 pages but seems like all the mouses are covered. All are posted to September 1, 2016 so they might not be the latest available but better then nothing. On the other hand it might just be some dummy date since they have Pro S and Pro X files and those are probably post Septemeber 2016.
I recently got two RATM for a great price (about 20 dollars each) so there are good deals to be found since they went bust. Still a shame, I was really hoping to see the a MMO mouse with all the great ideas from the RAT ProX

once you get used to the plethora of buttons on the MMO7 all other mices just feel so underproductive. Other MMO mices like the Razor or the MMO TE have too many buttons to use instinctively, the MMO7 is the sweetspot for me, great layout and good sw that allows you to map almost anything you can think of. My setup is based on the Firefox profile with some changes and it saves me miles of mouse travelling and makes navigating browsers a breeze (and many other programs, was surprised how many apps uses the same shortcuts as browsers)
If anyone want I can upload the profile pack as well but I guess it's just for the MMO7 and since that one is not in shops for quite some time all the owners probably already have them.

my setup - firefox profile with these modifications:
5d click = enter
5d left = previous tab
5d right = next tab
5d up = top of page
5d down = bottom of page
the big buttons next to 5D are close current tab and reopen last closed tab
thumb wheel = volume up/down
bottom thumb button = minimize/restore all windows

Luckily I am stocked up on replacement Omron 20M switches and various other parts for the MMO7 and also have another MMO7 as a backup unit that just needs replacing the middle button switch, so hopefully I can keep using them for few more years

check this site for Mad Catz drivers and software - https://rebyte.me/en/madcatz/


----------



## Myst-san

I also was hoping for new MMO before they go under, but it was sooner than I thought.
My MMO was having problems with the laser, two of my buttons broke and the blue led became very weak. The only game I was using all the buttons was for WOT and I have replaced it with Overwatch. That is why I bought the RAT8. Now I'm thinking about grabbing a second one for backup


----------



## FedericoUY

Can anyone provide the RAT S+ drivers?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Can anyone provide the RAT S+ drivers?


Are they not at the link two posts above yours?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Are they not at the link two posts above yours?


"Pro S+" not "Pro S"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Can anyone provide the RAT S+ drivers?


look for them on touslesdrivers


----------



## Mergatroid

Yeah, that's why I asked. I didn't know if he had seen that post or not, so I thought I would let him know it's there. I didn't look at the link myself since I'm not looking for a driver.


----------



## FedericoUY

I can't believe there's no place to download this drivers.... Madcatz site database is down, and no one seems to have them... The mouse is rgb capable but no drivers ...


----------



## FedericoUY

Got the PRO S+ drivers if anyone is intrested... Cheers.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Got the PRO S+ drivers if anyone is intrested... Cheers.


Good job. Glad to hear you found it. This is why I am against these companies not shipping a working driver with the product. So many companies are relying on downloading drivers now.
This may be fine for a huge company like HP, or Canon but smaller companies should realize they won't be around forever, and we would like to keep using our stuff after they are gone. We can specifically point to Razer here and how they force you to login to their cloud to use the software that controls their products. If Razer disappears, our expensive gaming products are pretty useless. I have a Razer Orbweaver Chroma and you can't adjust or alter anything on it without their cloud.
I don't really like HP very much, but while I was installing a printer for a customer last year, it didn't come with a diver disk so I thought I would have to download it. When I plugged it into the computer, the system found a drive on the printer and it contained the driver.
Now that's the way it should be done. Sure that diver on the printer won't be updated, but if HP disappeared tomorrow, that driver and printer could still be installed again if needed. Every peripheral should come with a little ROM or some flash ram, used as a drive to contain the software needed to get the product operating. Seems like common sense to me.


----------



## Grino

Anyone hapend to have Mad Catz RAT 4 Windows 10 version of software and drivers, or know where to get one?

Mad Catz database is down, I tried to look from this thread and forums but I did not found any souce when quickly tried to check out and that rebyte.me link don't have them.


----------



## bigle

Hello everyone I have a mmo7 orange and black a few days ago the forward button broke anyone know where I can replace this or can someone print me one and I can pay you to print and ship let me know thanks.


----------



## Myst-san

I had the same problem and also my thumb button 1 broke also. I used tape until I bought RAT8.

I'm not sure 3D printed one will have the same structural integrity. Also you will have to provide the 3D model for it. Best option is to find some selling on ebay and use it for spare parts.


----------



## nwstud31

Damn! I'm just now finding out about Madcatz. There goes any hope of getting another MMO mouse. =(

My M.M.O. 7 just started doing the double-click issue and was going to try and get it repaired under warranty. So much for that! Guess it's time to find a replacement.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Does anyone have the win 10 64bit drivers and utility for the Rat Pro X. not the X+. I been having this issue where the flux.exe wont open, or something, its way broken, tried finding drivers online, and nothing seems to work. To bad they had to go under and now dont even leave the driver section of their website up.







Im guessing windows 10 update broke it.


----------



## Sentinela

Mad Catz is back in the game! You guys will receive driver updates i hope!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> Mad Catz is back in the game! You guys will receive driver updates i hope!


Did they restructure or something?


----------



## Mergatroid

OK, I was just reading a few articles about this.

It seems that the madcatz products were bought up by a Chinese holding company.

This company consists of many of the companies who were actually manufacturing the Madcatz product lineup. So, it's not the same Madcatz, and I doubt they will honor any of the warranties for previous products. They also say they are going to stay away from the commodities markets, and they claim they will no longer be manufacturing $300 keyboards and expensive mice.

We will have to wait and see exactly what they do.


----------



## Ufasas

Hell yeaaaah goood news, and mad catz 4 for life! enjoyed that one a lot!


----------



## SpiLLi

been thinking of picking up the MMOTE and Pro S for ****s and giggles. any glaring flaws/issues i should be prepared for?


----------



## Ufasas

DAAAMN GUYS, GUYSSS http://www.madcatz.com/proA-rat4.html rat 4+, http://www.madcatz.com/proA-ratAIR.html rat air! http://www.madcatz.com/proA-ratX3.html rat x3 , im stoked, i want one of them already!!!


----------



## toolmaker03

I got my rat9 7 years ago, and I can honestly say that it is the best mouse I have ever owned.
I did have to replace the batteries two years ago, but even with that the original batteries lasted 5 years.


----------



## z7x

I thought Cyborg / MadCatz / Whatever the maker is went bankrupt and they keep releasing new models?

My second Rat 9 has been playing up recently so I thought I get a third one for £69 on eBay to have a spare mouse. 

I don’t think I’ll ever be able to use a different mouse, especially without the wheel next to my thumb that I use as Volume - / +  

I like the Air model, but I didn’t see the wheel


----------



## Aliandro1d

I love mad catz shapes the straight left side and the slight angle on the right are PERFECT or atleast nearly when it comes to ergonomics, some one at mad catz realised the little finger sits further than the ring naturally and made a shape to suit. Like a g303 without the stupid idea of making it symmetrical.


----------



## Ufasas

z7x said:


> I thought Cyborg / MadCatz / Whatever the maker is went bankrupt and they keep releasing new models?
> 
> My second Rat 9 has been playing up recently so I thought I get a third one for £69 on eBay to have a spare mouse.
> 
> I don’t think I’ll ever be able to use a different mouse, especially without the wheel next to my thumb that I use as Volume - / +
> 
> I like the Air model, but I didn’t see the wheel


Some companies rebought it or something like that, so we will get a bunch of mice and software updates now!


----------



## Mrozz

any one got drivers and software for 1st rat? i mean saitec's cyborg r.a.t 7 ?


----------



## Amon2501

Hello guys. I ve googled into this thread because i have a problem with my RAT 7. Is there any way to lock the left thumb rest panel tightly (but without welding of course), so it wont move back when i`m pressing it hard during the game? Even if i tighten the screw very hard, there is still possibility that its gonna move. And also is there a manual for actually customizing that mouse for hand, something like "Place hand like this, then move X until that and so on..." ? It seems like every setup i did is usable, but nothing seems perfect (or i cannot find how to) Thanks.


----------



## J.F.K.O

toolmaker03 said:


> I got my rat9 7 years ago, and I can honestly say that it is the best mouse I have ever owned.
> I did have to replace the batteries two years ago, but even with that the original batteries lasted 5 years.


Im amazed that you haven't had any problems with it. my rat9 has been a pain in the behind since day one. sometimes it stops moving either up and down or left and right. only fix seems to be to move the mouse violently in all directions and suddently it will work for 30 mins or so before it does the same trick :-( crying a bit died alot in games because of that.


----------



## toolmaker03

J.F.K.O said:


> Im amazed that you haven't had any problems with it. my rat9 has been a pain in the behind since day one. sometimes it stops moving either up and down or left and right. only fix seems to be to move the mouse violently in all directions and suddently it will work for 30 mins or so before it does the same trick :-( crying a bit died alot in games because of that.


well two things about the RAT9 that I follow, the first is that I do not leave the batteries in the charger, it takes about 3 hours to charge the battery, and I remove them from the charger when they are fully charged. leaving the batteries in the charger will cause them to get overheated and they will no longer be able to hold a good charge. the second thing I do is keep a good mouse pad under the RAT9, because just using it on the wood desk top will cause tracking issues like the ones you have described.

on a side note, I do not use the drivers for this mouse, I use the drivers provided by the OS. the mouse has solid hardware in it already and works great as a result of that hardware. while the drivers provide the ability to augment the mouse, I have never had a instance where that kind of adjustment was needed.


----------



## Mergatroid

toolmaker03 said:


> J.F.K.O said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im amazed that you haven't had any problems with it. my rat9 has been a pain in the behind since day one. sometimes it stops moving either up and down or left and right. only fix seems to be to move the mouse violently in all directions and suddently it will work for 30 mins or so before it does the same trick 😞 crying a bit died alot in games because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> well two things about the RAT9 that I follow, the first is that I do not leave the batteries in the charger, it takes about 3 hours to charge the battery, and I remove them from the charger when they are fully charged. leaving the batteries in the charger will cause them to get overheated and they will no longer be able to hold a good charge. the second thing I do is keep a good mouse pad under the RAT9, because just using it on the wood desk top will cause tracking issues like the ones you have described.
> 
> on a side note, I do not use the drivers for this mouse, I use the drivers provided by the OS. the mouse has solid hardware in it already and works great as a result of that hardware. while the drivers provide the ability to augment the mouse, I have never had a instance where that kind of adjustment was needed.
Click to expand...


I have never had my RAT9 batteries overheat while charging and I always leave them in the charger. I replaced them after four years because they were getting to be under 3-hours. I have four new batteries now, but I only use two. I have two more new ones waiting in the wing.
I have also replaced the skates on my RAT9. I do have issues other the sensor as well, but I keep a qtip on my desk all the time and usually tapering the tip, inserting it into the sensor and twisting it will clean off the sensor and get it working. Occasionally when this does not get it working properly I will use my wireless Steel Series mouse for a few days and then go back to the RAT9. I think there is an interference issue because after leaving it for a day or two but works fine again, but while the problem is occurring nothing I do will make it work. I returned my first one because of this issue and the second one does the same thing. However that problem is pretty rare and the qtip usually gets it working fine again.


----------



## J.F.K.O

toolmaker03 said:


> well two things about the RAT9 that I follow, the first is that I do not leave the batteries in the charger, it takes about 3 hours to charge the battery, and I remove them from the charger when they are fully charged. leaving the batteries in the charger will cause them to get overheated and they will no longer be able to hold a good charge. the second thing I do is keep a good mouse pad under the RAT9, because just using it on the wood desk top will cause tracking issues like the ones you have described.
> 
> on a side note, I do not use the drivers for this mouse, I use the drivers provided by the OS. the mouse has solid hardware in it already and works great as a result of that hardware. while the drivers provide the ability to augment the mouse, I have never had a instance where that kind of adjustment was needed.


i knew about not leaving the batteries in the charger. and i usually take them out as fast as posible after it lights green. but i use the saitek software and driver, the latest versions i could find. mainly in order to be able to remap all of the buttons.
but i will try and delete the saitec drivers and see if that solves my issue. because i am using a mouse pad and i often clean the mouse and sensor


----------



## cbmfreak

I own a RAT 7. Will post a pic soon.
I configure it on a lenovo laptop.
I normally use it on an Amiga 1200 by help of a little device called Rys MK2. The Amiga has a Rys MK2 for both the mouse/joystick ports. The other port normally uses a Coolermaster Mastermouse MM530. The computer also uses a Ozone blade gaming keyboard though an adaptor known as the sum usb.


----------



## Mergatroid

You guys must have different versions of the RAT 9 or something. I have the Saitek version and I have never had an overheated bettery, ever. No matter how long I leave them in the charger they always work fine and are never hot.

My first batteries lasted about four years, which was pretty good considering they are recharged every day, and three times per day on weekends or days off.

My sensor acted up again on the weekend and I had to switch to my second mouse. The next day it was working fine again....go figure...


----------



## gerold

Hey guys, I can't get my MMO7 to work on WIN10.
When I install the 'latest' driver+software the mouse stays black and is not working.
Without the driver+software the basic functions of the mous work just fine.
Any ideas/guides?
Thanks!


----------



## z7x

I had both versions, from Saitek and Madcatz. No problem with overheating. I never had to replace them either.


----------



## toolmaker03

Mergatroid said:


> You guys must have different versions of the RAT 9 or something. I have the Saitek version and I have never had an overheated bettery, ever. No matter how long I leave them in the charger they always work fine and are never hot.
> 
> My first batteries lasted about four years, which was pretty good considering they are recharged every day, and three times per day on weekends or days off.
> 
> My sensor acted up again on the weekend and I had to switch to my second mouse. The next day it was working fine again....go figure...


you state that you have no issues, but by the description given. your batteries are burned, having to recharge them three times n a single day, is clear evidence of this fact. I just got new batteries two years ago, on a fresh charge one battery will last about a month, with normal use, internet searching, watching movies, and so on. hardcore gaming for 12 hours a day, the battery is good for a solid three days, before it needs to be recharged. what you have described, is almost as bad as my batteries where when I through them away two years ago, after the batteries where already 5 years old.


----------



## Mergatroid

toolmaker03 said:


> Mergatroid said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys must have different versions of the RAT 9 or something. I have the Saitek version and I have never had an overheated bettery, ever. No matter how long I leave them in the charger they always work fine and are never hot.
> 
> My first batteries lasted about four years, which was pretty good considering they are recharged every day, and three times per day on weekends or days off.
> 
> My sensor acted up again on the weekend and I had to switch to my second mouse. The next day it was working fine again....go figure...
> 
> 
> 
> you state that you have no issues, but by the description given. your batteries are burned, having to recharge them three times n a single day, is clear evidence of this fact. I just got new batteries two years ago, on a fresh charge one battery will last about a month, with normal use, internet searching, watching movies, and so on. hardcore gaming for 12 hours a day, the battery is good for a solid three days, before it needs to be recharged. what you have described, is almost as bad as my batteries where when I through them away two years ago, after the batteries where already 5 years old.
Click to expand...

No, there is no evidence of any such thing. By the specs, these batteries only last 4-5 hours before needing to be recharged. That is the same no matter how new the mouse is, and no matter how new the batteries are. I have six batteries now, so I know exactly how they work. I have also read the specs many times.
After about four years, they started getting to about three hours, and that's when I ordered four more new batteries from Madcatz. Those new batteries last just over four hours, which is exactly what they are supposed to get between charges. On days off, I can sit at my computer for most of the day browsing and playing games, so 12 hours requiring three recharges is fairly common for me.
If you don't believe it, I suggest you look up the specs and read some reviews. One of the most common complaints on this mouse is that the battery does not last long between charges.

If you get three days out of your batteries then either you have amazing batteries or you have some completely different version of the RAT9.

I have had two of these mice and a total of eight batteries. I'm pretty familiar with how they work. Like I said, my batteries never get hot in the charger. They are not being over charged.


----------



## toolmaker03

not to start a argument but the reviews agree on 9 hours of continues use, and 4 days of what they call normal use. my normal use is not as hardcore as there use. my gaming use seems to match there normal use. either way it should last more than 3 hours. that is the point that I through mine away, and got new ones. 

https://www.nikktech.com/main/artic...-a-t-9-wireless-gaming-mouse?showall=&start=1


----------



## chort

even though it's a little bit off topic can people that mostly play fps games comment on their G.L.I.D.E TE mousepad?


----------



## Aliandro1d

chort said:


> even though it's a little bit off topic can people that mostly play fps games comment on their G.L.I.D.E TE mousepad?


Mad catz pads are all pretty good imo.


----------



## chort

Aliandro1d said:


> Mad catz pads are all pretty good imo.


would like if you could elaborate and maybe even compare to the qck+


----------



## Mergatroid

toolmaker03 said:


> not to start a argument but the reviews agree on 9 hours of continues use, and 4 days of what they call normal use. my normal use is not as hardcore as there use. my gaming use seems to match there normal use. either way it should last more than 3 hours. that is the point that I through mine away, and got new ones.
> 
> https://www.nikktech.com/main/artic...-a-t-9-wireless-gaming-mouse?showall=&start=1



I have just been checking on the reviews, and it shows that the newer models were upgraded in some way. As I stated, I have the original Saitek RAT9, the first gen with the crappy laser. Reviews of the newer RATs all state about 8 hour of battery life, but my mouse has always given between four and five hours of battery life with brand new batteries. Both of the RAT 9 mice I have had were the same (the second one was a warranty replacement, and was the same generation).

So, my batteries do not get hot, and only last four hours per charge. As I said, once they started getting down to about three is when I purchased four more direct from Madcatz. They have the same up time as the old batteries had when they were new.

One of the most common complaints in the early reviews of the RAT 9 was poor battery life. Owners didn't care though because it's so easy, and fast to swap out the battery.

Mine was before any other colours, before gloss black, and with the old sucky phillips twin eye laser.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

People are still running these? I gave up on my RAT 7 years ago, too many sensor issues. The only replacement I've found that is satisfying is the G502.


----------



## Mergatroid

nvidiaftw12 said:


> People are still running these? I gave up on my RAT 7 years ago, too many sensor issues. The only replacement I've found that is satisfying is the G502.


Yup, lotsa people still use these mice. They changed the laser used in many of the RAT mice, and I believe there is even a model where you can swap out the laser. It seems the RAT mice will be around for a long time.


----------



## gerold

Hey guys, I can't get my MMO7 to work on WIN10.
When I install the 'latest' driver+software the mouse is not lighting up and not working.
Without the driver+software the basic functions of the mouse work just fine.
Any ideas/guides?
Thanks!


----------



## quasar

nvidiaftw12 said:


> People are still running these? I gave up on my RAT 7 years ago, too many sensor issues. The only replacement I've found that is satisfying is the G502.


Yep, just go for the R.A.T. Pro X. 

After a period of adaptation to the weight, or to the lack of it, have zero issues with this RAT.


----------



## vanir1337

quasar said:


> Yep, just go for the R.A.T. Pro X.
> 
> After a period of adaptation to the weight, or to the lack of it, have zero issues with this RAT.


Ahaha lmao this thing's actually $160 on a sale? And people buy it? Rofl


----------



## Mergatroid

vanir1337 said:


> quasar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, just go for the R.A.T. Pro X.
> 
> After a period of adaptation to the weight, or to the lack of it, have zero issues with this RAT.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahaha lmao this thing's actually $160 on a sale? And people buy it? Rofl
Click to expand...

My original RAT 9 was $200(cdn). I have found that it's not unusual for really good wireless gaming nice to be between $100 to $200. I guess you haven't looked around much at pricing.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

quasar said:


> Yep, just go for the R.A.T. Pro X.
> 
> After a period of adaptation to the weight, or to the lack of it, have zero issues with this RAT.



I think I'll got for the g502, and buy like 3 of them for the price.


----------



## toolmaker03

nvidiaftw12 said:


> I think I'll got for the g502, and buy like 3 of them for the price.


well it is a good thing that you got all three of the G502's as one will fail on you every 3 to 4 years.
so when you get to 12 years later, and you have no more G502's left, but you will still need to buy a new mouse. I will still be rocking my same RAT9, because it will still be functional. so you have a good time with all of those G mice of yours.


----------



## vanir1337

toolmaker03 said:


> well it is a good thing that you got all three of the G502's as one will fail on you every 3 to 4 years.
> so when you get to 12 years later, and you have no more G502's left, but you will still need to buy a new mouse. I will still be rocking my same RAT9, because it will still be functional. so you have a good time with all of those G mice of yours.


I'm don't want to start a pointless flame war in a club topic, but any of the R.A.T.'s I spec-checked or tested were subpar to any proper (proper means high build quality, top sensor, good material choice, etc) gaming mouse. And yet they come with these price tags. I mean no wonder this whole company went bankrupt at a time. Not sure how many mice you guys have owned, tested, or even just tried, but if I were not a power user, and if I didn't really care about this whole mouse topic (and wouldn't have played FPS games semi-professionally for ages), then I could probably settle for a R.A.T. too. 

By the way don't tell me a R.A.T. will last longer than any other same grade mouse, the general "bar of quality" has been lowered to the ground around (not only here, pretty much everywhere in the world, phones, cars, etc.). The products simply die within 3-4 years, because they are meant to, so you will eventually have to buy another one. This is how it works. I still have fully functional, first generation Logitech MX300, MX500, Microsoft MLT04 series mice alongside with some first edition Razers, all of these are at least 11 but more like 16-17 years old and still function a hundred percent flawlessly, and they were being used for more than 10 years actively. You can buy any "gaming-grade" mouse in 2018 it won't last until 2022 with regular, daily usage, mark my words.

Everyone's free to use whatever the hell they want, just don't recommend $200 MSRP garbage to others, when there are choices for half the price that do the job better.


----------



## toolmaker03

vanir1337 said:


> I'm don't want to start a pointless flame war in a club topic, but any of the R.A.T.'s I spec-checked or tested were subpar to any proper (proper means high build quality, top sensor, good material choice, etc) gaming mouse. And yet they come with these price tags. I mean no wonder this whole company went bankrupt at a time. Not sure how many mice you guys have owned, tested, or even just tried, but if I were not a power user, and if I didn't really care about this whole mouse topic (and wouldn't have played FPS games semi-professionally for ages), then I could probably settle for a R.A.T. too.
> 
> By the way don't tell me a R.A.T. will last longer than any other same grade mouse, the general "bar of quality" has been lowered to the ground around (not only here, pretty much everywhere in the world, phones, cars, etc.). The products simply die within 3-4 years, because they are meant to, so you will eventually have to buy another one. This is how it works. I still have fully functional, first generation Logitech MX300, MX500, Microsoft MLT04 series mice alongside with some first edition Razers, all of these are at least 11 but more like 16-17 years old and still function a hundred percent flawlessly, and they were being used for more than 10 years actively. You can buy any "gaming-grade" mouse in 2018 it won't last until 2022 with regular, daily usage, mark my words.
> 
> Everyone's free to use whatever the hell they want, just don't recommend $200 MSRP garbage to others, when there are choices for half the price that do the job better.


look that is all fine, and dandy for you, but here is the reality that I am seeing. I own a RAT9, and I got it 8 years ago. it is the first mouse I have ever owned, that lasted more than 3 to 4 years. so could this mouse die on me this year? sure it could, but every year it just keeps on running. so when it does actually fail, I will post here to let everyone know, just how long it lived. there are plenty of owners here that have had there RAT's for 7+ years now, and they are still functional. so while you may find the RAT mice to be of subpar quality, I find it amazing that so many of them are still functional.

while we are on the subject of things that last, I also have a blackwidow mechanical keyboard, it is a razor brand, but my point is that they last. it is also the first keyboard I have ever owned that has lasted more than 5 years.

https://www.amazon.com/Mad-Catz-T-7-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B0095D1CM8
so after doing a search it seems that the RAT9's are no longer available the next one down that is still available is the RAT7. so if nothing changes, I will need to research the new wireless mice available on the market, when this mouse finally fails on me. my objective will be to find another great mouse, that lasts. when I got my RAT9 years ago, it was one of the top 5 wireless mice available on the market.


----------



## vanir1337

toolmaker03 said:


> look that is all fine, and dandy for you, but here is the reality that I am seeing. I own a RAT9, and I got it 8 years ago. it is the first mouse I have ever owned, that lasted more than 3 to 4 years. so could this mouse die on me this year? sure it could, but every year it just keeps on running. so when it does actually fail, I will post here to let everyone know, just how long it lived. there are plenty of owners here that have had there RAT's for 7+ years now, and they are still functional. so while you may find the RAT mice to be of subpar quality, I find it amazing that so many of them are still functional.
> 
> while we are on the subject of things that last, I also have a blackwidow mechanical keyboard, it is a razor brand, but my point is that they last. it is also the first keyboard I have ever owned that has lasted more than 5 years.


You missed the point where I wrote "in 2018".


----------



## toolmaker03

vanir1337 said:


> You missed the point where I wrote "in 2018".


no it is you that have really missed the point, so I will spell it out for you. still today the RAT9 is considered one of the top wireless gaming mice, according to PCgamer.

https://www.pcgamer.com/the-best-wireless-gaming-mouse/

while that should say a lot, for a mouse that is no longer made, I am willing to bet that this says nothing to you. you don't like the mouse, so why are you here?


----------



## vanir1337

toolmaker03 said:


> no it is you that have really missed the point, so I will spell it out for you. still today the RAT9 is considered one of the top wireless gaming mice, according to PCgamer.
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/the-best-wireless-gaming-mouse/
> 
> while that should say a lot, for a mouse that is no longer made, I am willing to bet that this says nothing to you. you don't like the mouse, so why are you here?


Zero comprehensive tests there, I see.  I cannot see a single graph that would show input lag comparisons or anything. 
Never take any sponsored review for granted, mate. But it's okay, I am out, as I have stated first I did not want to disturb anyone with facts nor did I want to make a flame war out of this. Be happy with your products, that's all that matters.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

toolmaker03 said:


> well it is a good thing that you got all three of the G502's as one will fail on you every 3 to 4 years.
> so when you get to 12 years later, and you have no more G502's left, but you will still need to buy a new mouse. I will still be rocking my same RAT9, because it will still be functional. so you have a good time with all of those G mice of yours.



Lmao. I'm not a RAT hater. I owned one. I liked it. Unfortunately it had issues, i.e. failed for my purposes. G502 is one the best built mice I've ever held, coming from someone who has held both.


----------



## Avalar

$200 mice, and only the latest and most expensive one has the 3360? People still buy from them?


----------



## quasar

vanir1337 said:


> Ahaha lmao this thing's actually $160 on a sale? And people buy it? Rofl


It’s an individual choice, I didn’t buy RAT Pro X at a point of a gun.

You like It or you don’t. It’s that way.

I just didn’t bought another RAT 9 because of the lottery you get with the laser.

I love the way you adjust this mouse to your hand, and no other mouse brand does this.

So, until there’s a Logitech, or a Razer, or any other brand that gives me the adjustability that this mouse gives me, I stay with the RAT Pro X.


----------



## quasar

toolmaker03 said:


> so after doing a search it seems that the RAT9's are no longer available the next one down that is still available is the RAT7. so if nothing changes, I will need to research the new wireless mice available on the market, when this mouse finally fails on me. my objective will be to find another great mouse, that lasts. when I got my RAT9 years ago, it was one of the top 5 wireless mice available on the market.


There’s still available on EBay, from Japan.

It's the latest model in Black, Red and White, all glossy colors, with the more recent 6400dpi Philips laser.

Buy while they last……


----------



## quasar

Good News.

MadCatz is back again !!!

https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/m...-productsincluding-new-r-a-t-gaming-mice.html


----------



## ewiggle

quasar said:


> Good News.
> 
> MadCatz is back again !!!
> 
> https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/m...-productsincluding-new-r-a-t-gaming-mice.html


Aww snap, this shape right here has my noodle going https://www.hardwareheaven.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/4-7.jpg


----------



## quasar

ewiggle said:


> Aww snap, this shape right here has my noodle going https://www.hardwareheaven.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/4-7.jpg



That would be the R.A.T. Pro X3. I have the R.A.T. Pro X, and zero issues.

Their site as already been updated.

Only needs to update the 'Download' page.

http://www.madcatz.com/index.php

http://www.madcatz.com/index.php?action=news_detail&id=5


----------



## Mergatroid

They were back last spring or winter.

When they went out of business, a conglomerate of manufacturers bought out their entire product line and continued selling MadCatz product until it was basically all sold out.

This is likely the same people. They have come out with some new products, which is good. All the power to them. It's not the original company though. As far as I know, it's not the original design team either, which could be good or bad. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Myst-san

Does anyone have a dead or broken RAT 8?
The forward side plastic button broke on mine. Basically I want to transplant the buttons, I think RAT 6 and 4 will also do the job.
They are very poorly designed, and I break them with the way I use them. I had the same problem on MMO7.


----------



## strumf666

Is there any info on the micro switch used in RAT7 for the middle button/scroll wheel? I can't see any markings on mine except the brand huano. Size is approx 9.4x4.45x4.7 (WxDxH).


----------



## Melan

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mouse-Micr...613846&hash=item5b504c12dc:g:2K0AAOSwBY5a2rDp

Check this one out. Can't tell much from the PCB photo of RAT7 if it will mount correctly though.


----------



## strumf666

From memory it should have the pins going down. Sadly I don't have any proper pictures of my mouse disassembled, but I found these if it is of any help:
http://www.dbwbp.com/index.php/16-repair/13-madcatz-rat7-mouse-repair


----------



## Melan

I've seen that site but the part with the switch is kinda blurry. Not very helpful unfortunately.


----------



## strumf666

Ok, I'll try to make a proper photo when I get home.


----------



## Melan

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10x-Micro-...787390?hash=item19fda760fe:g:m-QAAOSwqu9VH1lB

Read the review.


----------



## strumf666

Thank you very much  Ordered.

Another question, is there a way to use the RAT7 driver in windows 10x64 with secure boot? I am getting an error during install and the only option I googled was to disable secureboot which enforces only signed drivers.


----------



## strumf666

The switch fits perfectly, and regarding the driver problem, with the win10 build 1909 it is possible to use the unsigned driver after the initial security bypass to install them.


----------



## headbass

found out you can now buy a new scroll wheel with pulley on ebay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mouse-pull...brand=Mad+Catz&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

they only have all silver or all black
I have the orangle/black version where the wheel is painted orange so I went for black, will not look as bad as the silver one

I broke mine few days ago
been searching for mmo7 mices and parts for a long time and never seen it being sold anywhere so you might want to order a spare one while they last

I am on my second mmo7 and bought a 3rd mint looking one since when disassembled mine and found out the pulley is broken I tried to replace the scroll wheel coder and I damaged the PCB

it is almost impossible to replace, the left/middle/right switches are doable but the scroll coder is super hard to desolder and the pcb contact points are ****ty


----------



## headbass

*MMO7 parts list - updated 2020*

btw here's the updated parts list for DIY repairs (most provided by nonanche92000 in this thread, something added or updated by myself)


For the left and right switches : OMRON D2FC 7N
D2FC-F-7N - the basic one is 5M
D2FC-F-7N(10M)
D2FC-F-7N(20M) - this is the one you want (unless you go for the new 50M that "should" be compatible too)
D2FC-F-K(50M) - newest 50M version, should be compatible with D2FC-F-7N
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-ORIGI...301616?hash=item5b33749270:g:RIwAAOSw4A5YpA9A


middle scroll wheel coder : ALPS EC10E1220505
https://octopart.com/search?q=EC10E1220505&currency=USD&specs=0


For the middle click switch : E-SWITCH TS10100F070P
https://octopart.com/search?q=TS10100F070P&currency=USD&specs=0


For the side switches forw/back : ALPS SKQGAKE010
https://octopart.com/search?q=SKQGAKE010&currency=USD&specs=0


DPI/Mode switches : OMRON B3U-1000P
https://octopart.com/search?q=OMRON+B3U-1000P&currency=USD&specs=0


scroll wheel with pulley
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mouse-pull...brand=Mad+Catz&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


according to my measurements and research of the specifications these should be correct:


5D thumb joystick :
SKRHABE010 - 200K clicks
SKRHADE010 - 1000K clicks
https://tech.alpsalpine.com/prod/e/html/multicontrol/switch/skrh/skrhade010.html
https://octopart.com/skrhade010-alps-1050720


thumb scroll wheel coder : ALPS EC05E1220202
https://tech.alpsalpine.com/prod/e/html/encoder/incremental/ec05e/ec05e1220202.htm
https://octopart.com/search?q=EC05E1220202


----------



## nanaki45

headbass said:


> *MMO7 parts list - updated 2020*
> 
> btw here's the updated parts list for DIY repairs (most provided by nonanche92000 in this thread, something added or updated by myself)
> 
> 
> For the left and right switches : OMRON D2FC 7N
> D2FC-F-7N - the basic one is 5M
> D2FC-F-7N(10M)
> D2FC-F-7N(20M) - this is the one you want (unless you go for the new 50M that "should" be compatible too)
> D2FC-F-K(50M) - newest 50M version, should be compatible with D2FC-F-7N
> 1pcs ORIGINAL & Brand New OMRON D2FC-F-K(50m) D2FC-F-K Mouse Micro Switch | eBay
> 
> 
> middle scroll wheel coder : ALPS EC10E1220505
> EC10E1220505 | Octopart
> 
> 
> For the middle click switch : E-SWITCH TS10100F070P
> TS10100F070P | Octopart
> 
> 
> For the side switches forw/back : ALPS SKQGAKE010
> SKQGAKE010 | Octopart
> 
> 
> DPI/Mode switches : OMRON B3U-1000P
> OMRON B3U-1000P | Octopart
> 
> 
> scroll wheel with pulley
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mouse-pulley-scroll-Wheel-Round-For-Saitek-MAD-CATZ-rat3-rat5-rat7-rat9-mmo7-NEW/273820074958?_trkparms=aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=225086&meid=d5e098a41aa1452fb5ade156e9fe0c3f&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=12&mehot=pf&sd=313080949655&itm=273820074958&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2047675&algv=SimplAMLv5PairwiseWebWithDarwoV1&brand=Mad+Catz&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> 
> 
> according to my measurements and research of the specifications these should be correct:
> 
> 
> 5D thumb joystick :
> SKRHABE010 - 200K clicks
> SKRHADE010 - 1000K clicks
> SKRH Series - Basic information
> SKRHADE010 ALPS - Pushbutton Switches - Distributors, Price Comparison, and Datasheets | Octopart component search
> 
> 
> thumb scroll wheel coder : ALPS EC05E1220202
> https://tech.alpsalpine.com/prod/e/html/encoder/incremental/ec05e/ec05e1220202.htm
> https://octopart.com/search?q=EC05E1220202


Thank you for reposting, i was looking for this spare parts ( specialy for the middle button ). 
I already replaced left and right switches in many mmo7 and i can confirm that the 50 m click is compatible.
I already tried this switch for the middle button "TS20100F070S" on three mmo 7. *And its not compatible*. You need to add enhances otherwise the switch is activating while scrolling.
I'll try the one you posted and give feed back.
You can use this soft to delay repair : https://www.clickfix.cf


----------



## Arkonos

headbass said:


> *MMO7 parts list - updated 2020*
> 
> For the left and right switches : OMRON D2FC 7N
> 
> middle scroll wheel coder : ALPS EC10E1220505
> EC10E1220505 | Octopart
> 
> For the middle click switch : E-SWITCH TS10100F070P
> TS10100F070P | Octopart


These switches are correct for the RAT 7, but not the scroll wheel encoder.
It's too slim and the scrollwheel's counterpart is too short to engage.

I don't recognise the logo, but instead of the Alp's 4.46, it's 5.17 mm thin, while all other dimensions seem to be the same.
I could even successfully mount it before I noticed the mistake.


Spoiler: image























MadCatz R.A.T. 7 Scroll Wheel by Arkonos


My R.A.T. 7's scroll wheel sensor broke, but I couldn't find an exact replacement. I got the Alps Alpine EC10E122050 used in the MMO version, but it's too narrow for the stem to reach. This version has a prolonged hexagonal part, while the other dimensions should be very close to the original. I...




www.thingiverse.com





I made a 3D Model of the scroll wheel and extended the hexagonal part so it works with the slimmer sensor. Far from ideal, but it works for now.


----------



## headbass

Arkonos said:


> These switches are correct for the RAT 7, but not the scroll wheel encoder.
> It's too slim and the scrollwheel's counterpart is too short to engage.
> 
> I don't recognise the logo, but instead of the Alp's 4.46, it's 5.17 mm thin, while all other dimensions seem to be the same.
> I could even successfully mount it before I noticed the mistake.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2513601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadCatz R.A.T. 7 Scroll Wheel by Arkonos
> 
> 
> My R.A.T. 7's scroll wheel sensor broke, but I couldn't find an exact replacement. I got the Alps Alpine EC10E122050 used in the MMO version, but it's too narrow for the stem to reach. This version has a prolonged hexagonal part, while the other dimensions should be very close to the original. I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thingiverse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a 3D Model of the scroll wheel and extended the hexagonal part so it works with the slimmer sensor. Far from ideal, but it works for now.


I bought some coders from the list and they look to be the same, but was not actually able to replace it. I damaged the PCB when desoldering the coder, it's PITA and almost impossible to do.
Better to just get a tiny cutting pliers and cut it off and just desolder the remaining of the pins. (That was how I finally desoldered it - that I bough some tiny pliers to cut it off)










btw there are other versions of this coder but they only have different height.
EC10E1220505 (7mm)
EC10E1220501 (9mm)
EC10E1220503 (11mm)

Are you sure the shaft of the scroll wheel has not broken for you? Because on one of my mouses it snapped right at the point where it enters the coder.
That is why I was happy to find the replacement wheels. Sadly they do not have black ones only silver ones so it will look a bit ugly on my black/orange but better then nothing.

Still need to repair the pcb with some conductive glue. I have bough two already and both kinda suck, it was just paste that did not adhere to anything. Maybe they were old, never used a product like that. Still think it's possible to repair it. I got some rivets that would make nice soldering posts and make any future resoldering of the coder much easier - if only I could find a conductive glue that would actually work.











Actually on 2 of the 3 MMO7s I have the sensor has already died ;o[
And the one with the working sensor is the one I attempted to replace the coder and damaged the PCB (stupid me becase it wasn't THAT bad I just thought that since I am already replacing all 3 switches I might as well do it)

On one completely dead and no cursor movement at all, on one it only moves up and down and left/right doesn't almost work (it used to do it time to time that it would move jerkily to sides but always somehow get working again after some time until a week ago)

So right now none of my 3 mmos work and I have to use the little brother RATM which I have stockpiled quite a few of in some sale (mostly for notebook use). It also has the 5d joystick so it's great for browser navigation just missing few buttons and the thumb wheel I used for volume ;o[

I just cannot see myselft using any other mouse after getting used to all the buttons in my browsing, it saves so much time not having to move the mouse for all tab navigation and closing.
Sadly I have not found out what sensor it is using and if it is actually possible to buy a replacement one (or if some other would work).

I really wish they made a new MMO mouse with all the RAT Pro features like swappable sensors and tension adjustable scroll wheel.
Also would be cool to have the button switches hot-swappable like the ROG Chakram, pretty cool idea.









Those few new products that Mad Catz is now putting out under the new chinese owner like the BAT6 and MOJO are crap and bring nothing new.
They don't have any MMO mouse now so I still hope that one day they will make a MMO7 successor. I would pay handsomely for that (not that they were cheap already ;o)


----------



## nanaki45

headbass said:


> I bought some coders from the list and they look to be the same, but was not actually able to replace it. I damaged the PCB when desoldering the coder, it's PITA and almost impossible to do.
> Better to just get a tiny cutting pliers and cut it off and just desolder the remaining of the pins. (That was how I finally desoldered it - that I bough some tiny pliers to cut it off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw there are other versions of this coder but they only have different height.
> EC10E1220505 (7mm)
> EC10E1220501 (9mm)
> EC10E1220503 (11mm)
> 
> Are you sure the shaft of the scroll wheel has not broken for you? Because on one of my mouses it snapped right at the point where it enters the coder.
> That is why I was happy to find the replacement wheels. Sadly they do not have black ones only silver ones so it will look a bit ugly on my black/orange but better then nothing.
> 
> Still need to repair the pcb with some conductive glue. I have bough two already and both kinda suck, it was just paste that did not adhere to anything. Maybe they were old, never used a product like that. Still think it's possible to repair it. I got some rivets that would make nice soldering posts and make any future resoldering of the coder much easier - if only I could find a conductive glue that would actually work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually on 2 of the 3 MMO7s I have the sensor has already died ;o[
> And the one with the working sensor is the one I attempted to replace the coder and damaged the PCB (stupid me becase it wasn't THAT bad I just thought that since I am already replacing all 3 switches I might as well do it)
> 
> On one completely dead and no cursor movement at all, on one it only moves up and down and left/right doesn't almost work (it used to do it time to time that it would move jerkily to sides but always somehow get working again after some time until a week ago)
> 
> So right now none of my 3 mmos work and I have to use the little brother RATM which I have stockpiled quite a few of in some sale (mostly for notebook use). It also has the 5d joystick so it's great for browser navigation just missing few buttons and the thumb wheel I used for volume ;o[
> 
> I just cannot see myselft using any other mouse after getting used to all the buttons in my browsing, it saves so much time not having to move the mouse for all tab navigation and closing.
> Sadly I have not found out what sensor it is using and if it is actually possible to buy a replacement one (or if some other would work).
> 
> I really wish they made a new MMO mouse with all the RAT Pro features like swappable sensors and tension adjustable scroll wheel.
> Also would be cool to have the button switches hot-swappable like the ROG Chakram, pretty cool idea.
> View attachment 2522806
> 
> 
> Those few new products that Mad Catz is now putting out under the new chinese owner like the BAT6 and MOJO are crap and bring nothing new.
> They don't have any MMO mouse now so I still hope that one day they will make a MMO7 successor. I would pay handsomely for that (not that they were cheap already ;o)


Hey ... i'm also self-repairing my mmo7 mices, but never have to fix the scrool wheel ... I do fix right, middle and left switches, thumb plastic, wheel ... 
Two of my 2 black mmo 7 stop working and it was realy annoying ( same issue up down and left right not working ) . I replaced the cable by switching red dead mmo 7 avec the black ones mb models and it works ... you can try it ... it was a cable issue for me ...
I totaly understand and agree that you cant replace this mouse ( i have 10 mmo 7  ) ... i think the difficult and rare part is the thumb plastic pusher. 
You can try to stick the broken scroll wheel ... it worked for me 
Try to buy second hand mmo 7 and german ebay 
I also use thumb wheel for volume  ...


----------



## headbass

nanaki45 said:


> Hey ... i'm also self-repairing my mmo7 mices, but never have to fix the scrool wheel ... I do fix right, middle and left switches, thumb plastic, wheel ...
> Two of my 2 black mmo 7 stop working and it was realy annoying ( same issue up down and left right not working ) . I replaced the cable by switching red dead mmo 7 avec the black ones mb models and it works ... you can try it ... it was a cable issue for me ...
> I totaly understand and agree that you cant replace this mouse ( i have 10 mmo 7  ) ... i think the difficult and rare part is the thumb plastic pusher.
> You can try to stick the broken scroll wheel ... it worked for me
> Try to buy second hand mmo 7 and german ebay
> I also use thumb wheel for volume  ...


Thaaanks for the cable tip !!!!
Will definitely try that (and it does make sense that it sometimes stopped working and then started working again)

Time to hunt for cables if this works ;o]]
I already purchased two MMO TE PCBs hoping to reuse the sensor as it might be the same ;o]


And I thought I have lot of them ;o]]
But I have about 7 pieces of RATM (many of them still sealed in a box ;o)

The MMO7 goes for a crazy money on ebay lately, usually 200-500 USD
But I was able to snatch one cheap one on ebay.de (always on a lookout for used ones for a decent price, have saved searches and keep getting notifications every time a new one appears on ebay)


----------



## headbass

this guy sells MMO TE parts (used) including cable - they also had MMO7 specific hard to get parts in the past








ALL SPARE PART FOR MAD CATZ M.M.O TE MMO TE 43714 BLACK GLOSSY RED | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ALL SPARE PART FOR MAD CATZ M.M.O TE MMO TE 43714 BLACK GLOSSY RED at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




here I actually found NEW cables for MadCatz Saitek RAT3/4/5/6/7/8/TE








NEW USB cable /Line /wire for MadCatz Saitek RAT3/4/5/6/7/8/TE Gaming MOUSE 2m | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW USB cable /Line /wire for MadCatz Saitek RAT3/4/5/6/7/8/TE Gaming MOUSE 2m at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## headbass

Arkonos said:


> I made a 3D Model of the scroll wheel and extended the hexagonal part so it works with the slimmer sensor. Far from ideal, but it works for now.


It seems quite strange to me to make it like that. I would probably make it differently (but I don't really know the printing limitaions)

Not a 50/50 split but have the shaft on just one "half" to improve the strength and maybe also have some interlocking shafts/holes on both "halves" so they would interlock into each other and and glueing it nicely together much easier

But maybe that would be hard to print, so I guess it would be better to split it on the other axis. Not the horizontal axis which follows the shaft but the vertical axis that follows the wheel. That way you would have a flat bottom round base with one part of the axis sticking up for both halves. That I guess would be easier to print and you would not have to glue 2 parts of the shaft together. But on the other side it would have to be glued with some strong glue as there would be more force on the glue joint during middle clicking.

just a thought for improvements in a new version if you ever need a new one

I guess it would not be that hard to modify the existing model like that (but I don't have a 3d printer nor do i have 3d modelling skills - except for modelling few own projects in solidworks which took me weeks to do as I had to learn how to do everything ;o)


----------



## Arkonos

headbass said:


> Not a 50/50 split but have the shaft on just one "half" to improve the strength and maybe also have some interlocking shafts/holes on both "halves" so they would interlock into each other and and gluing it nicely together much easier


That's definitely a good idea. I have no experience designing locking pins and I didn't really feel the need for them here.

3D prints are weakest when the load can separate layers. Therefore cutting the piece normal to the rotational axis might mean the axis will break when pushed.

If you want a revised model I can make it for you, but I have surrendered and bought a new 8+.


----------



## Angelreeper

Hi Every1, I wonder if anyone can help me I'm desperately trying to get the full list MMO profile pack for all games and i just cant find it anywhere online since I've now upgraded to Windows 11 and I've now lost the list I had. I've managed to find the MMO pack for warcraft. can anyone be so kind to send me a full copy of the files ??
Kind Regards Angelreeper


----------

